# Lounge > Real Estate / Finance >  What is your favorite reward credit card?

## Weapon_R

Who has the best cashback credit card going right now? I am getting into the habit of using my credit for almost everything now to rack up airmiles, but if there is something out there with a better reward program I wouldn't mind switching right now.

----------


## e36bmw///

nm

----------


## zarge

Do NOT get aeroplan gold. My friend flew to england on aeroplan and ended up paying $750 in taxes + surcharges($350 of it was a surprise when he got there for fuel surcharge). My other friend met him 2 days later on a discount line for $720.
Air Canada is a bunch of rip off artists and I refuse to fly with them whenever possible!

----------


## Isaiah

Mosaik gold used to be the best and in my opinion Diners Club was 2nd. The amex platinum card (non-Costco version) I believe has now taken the lead in terms of airmiles to dollars spent ratio and overall benefits.

Since Mosaik killed their "anywhere in NA for 1600 airmiles" promo, the card pretty much sucks.

----------


## w_man

if you are looking to fly ... RBC Avion is the best!!! i dont believe in the aeroplan or anything to do with Air Canada at that ... but with Avion you get the basic $1 a point plus I get gas from Esso so every 2 Esso extra points equal to 1 Avion point ... I am able to get ATLEAST 1 free flight to anywhere in North America per year (if not two).

The fact that there are absolutely no blackout dates, its pretty freakin good. If you can find the flight on Expedia (or any other website), call them up and they'll book the flight right away.

----------


## Mibz

I've got the Mosiak Gold and love it, not that I have much other experience, it's just a nice card to have. Air Miles + 20% discount at WestJet FTW.

----------


## eblend

PC Financial is not bad, get about 30 bucks a month for groceries, not much but helps to an average joe

----------


## anarchy

+1 for RBC Avion Visa. I have the Infinite Avion...haven't redeemed anything yet but seems to be pretty good so far.

----------


## Isaiah

> _Originally posted by Mibz_ 
> *I've got the Mosiak Gold and love it, not that I have much other experience, it's just a nice card to have. Air Miles + 20% discount at WestJet FTW.*



Sucks now compared to what it used to be.

----------


## Xtrema

I hate travel cards, almost all have restrictions.

PC works for me. Not hard to spend rewards every month for food.

----------


## topmade

Since we are on the topic, what's a good cash back card for the folks who don't do a lot of traveling?

----------


## adamc

+1 avion infinite, my buddy uses his way more than I do and flies free several times per year.

----------


## TACO.VIDAL

starwood spg mastercard. 

google it.

----------


## JAYMEZ

Avion Infinite , I use it every day , even if I have cash on me.. (just pay it off right after with the cash). Right now ive got enough points to go anywhere in Europe  :thumbs up:

----------


## Weapon_R

Does anyone have a calculator I can use for Avion Infinite? It says that a short haul flight between Canada-U.S. is around 15,000 points ~ $15,000 (A flight under $350). 

Then it says that 100 reward points = $1.00. This would mean that 15,000points = $150. A calculator where I can enter destinations to show whether they are short/long haul flights would be great.

----------


## TC2002

I use PC as well. Redeem for anything...groceries (anything in store counts, as far as I know), flights, blockbuster, chapters...

----------


## ghostlyport

I got the TD rebates rewards card ,seems ok to me.. didn't really shop around tho 

http://www.tdcanadatrust.com/tdvisa/rebate.jsp

----------


## djayz

My wallet contains:
MBNA Starwood Preferred Guest Mastercard
TD Rebate Rewards

Going to get the Capital One No Hassle Cash Rewards card next as a backup.

IMO no annual fee with cash back is the best.
If you spend alot meaning over 25k a year a card with an annual fee and some type of air rewards is good. But now adays there is so many companies that offer no fee cards so why pay $120 for a card and get a flight worth $400 out of it...not worth it.

Look into Capital One cards they have several now all no annual fee that are really good.

No Hassle Points Rewards
No Hassle Cash Rewards
No Hassle Miles Rewards

Are all good cards with no annual fee.

No Hassle Miles Ultra for Professionals has a 39 fee but you get double points.

Ideally if you want air rewards find one that covers the entire flight now just the fare.

I'm sure lots of us have learned the hard way when we go to book a flight with 15000 miles and you get the fare free and end up paying 250 in taxes.

My first card was a TD Travel Rewards which was a great card because every 7500 = 75 dollars so ideally it was 1%.
I switched to the cash rewards for obvious reasons.

----------


## cosmok

> _Originally posted by Weapon_R_ 
> *Does anyone have a calculator I can use for Avion Infinite? It says that a short haul flight between Canada-U.S. is around 15,000 points ~ $15,000 (A flight under $350). 
> 
> Then it says that 100 reward points = $1.00. This would mean that 15,000points = $150. A calculator where I can enter destinations to show whether they are short/long haul flights would be great.*



I didn't feel like typing all this shit up, here's the page from the Infinite Avion rewards book. Not sure if it helps but it's better than what is on their site.

----------


## richardchan2002

TD Gold Elite.

-Free towing service
-1% Cash Back
-Bunch of other crap that I never use

----------


## broken_legs

I just switched over to the TD Visa Infinite First Class travel card.

I think you will find that if you look around and actually calculate what the rewards are worth, that the best cards in Canada will only pay 1.5% of what you spend in rewards.

If you get a cash back card, you can spend that cash on whatever you want. To me this is a way better deal that being forced to spend your reward points on flights only, or some other crappy bonus.

If you get the TD Visa Infinite card (1.5%) you can spend those reward points on any kind of travel or rental car hotel flight whatever as long as you pay for it with your card. This is ideal so you can book a cheap deal you see on the internet instead of saving up 10,000,000 points for a flight and still pay the 200 dollar airport taxes etc...

----------


## Recca168

Started using Citibank Drivers edge MC. 2% cashback towards the purchase of a car.

----------


## broken_legs

> _Originally posted by Recca168_ 
> *Started using Citibank Drivers edge MC. 2% cashback towards the purchase of a car.*




I believe this also screws you out of any chance of negotiation the price with the salesman no?

See Not For use with any other offer etc...

----------


## rp_guy

amex gold cashback if you can still get in. 2% cashback when your annual purchases > $5000

ps. this is not the card on the website (it's a no-fee card)

----------


## HiTempguy1

I have a CIBC VISA with 1% (or is 1.5%) cash back. I use it for everything, then pay it all off at the end of each month (since if I am buying something I am buying it so to speak, so it makes sense). No fee's or anything, plus it is VISA (very good company to work with, I travel quite a bit).

----------


## bwling

> _Originally posted by Recca168_ 
> *Started using Citibank Drivers edge MC. 2% cashback towards the purchase of a car.*







> _Originally posted by broken_legs_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> I believe this also screws you out of any chance of negotiation the price with the salesman no?
> 
> See Not For use with any other offer etc...*




I have used Citibank Drivers edge for years now and have applied the 2% rebate to several cars. It doesn't lower your ability to negotiate at all since you don't need to tell the dealer about it until the very end.

You can use the rebate on purchases of new or used vehicles. All you need to provide Citibank is a bill of sale and your insurance pink slip and you get a cheque in the mail a few weeks later.

----------


## TYMSMNY

I like using cards with cash back. Airmiles, Aeroplan, etc etc just doesn't cut it for me. Most of them are tiered cash back programs... so I usually stick with one card, AMEX. I have a MC w/ cash back as backup.

----------


## Recca168

> _Originally posted by bwling_ 
> * 
> I have used Citibank Drivers edge for years now and have applied the 2% rebate to several cars. It doesn't lower your ability to negotiate at all since you don't need to tell the dealer about it until the very end.
> 
> You can use the rebate on purchases of new or used vehicles. All you need to provide Citibank is a bill of sale and your insurance pink slip and you get a cheque in the mail a few weeks later.*



Exactly. The only catch seems to be you MUST buy a car every 5 years otherwise some of your points will expire. I don't think i'll have a problem with that though  :Big Grin:

----------


## lint

> _Originally posted by rp_guy_ 
> *amex gold cashback if you can still get in. 2% cashback when your annual purchases &gt; $5000
> 
> ps. this is not the card on the website (it's a no-fee card)*



+1 cash you can spend anywhere you like.

----------


## Thaco

i use a low rate card with no rewards(cap1 prime+.9 forever), The way i see it, with the money i save on the interest rate, i can spend it how i like... but i know most of the balla's on here don't carry a balance.

----------


## Xtrema

http://www.redflagdeals.com/deals/ma...icles/credit6/

Better than 20 pages here.

----------


## lint

> _Originally posted by Thaco_ 
> *i use a low rate card with no rewards(cap1 prime+.9 forever), The way i see it, with the money i save on the interest rate, i can spend it how i like... but i know most of the balla's on here don't carry a balance.*



That's just called living within your means.

----------


## 20incheyes

Xtrema your link is good but the info is somewhat dated


BMO Mastercard Cashback 1% on all purchases 3% at Shell
AMEX Gold CB .5% to $2500 1% to $5000 2% over $5000

----------


## canadian_hustla

ATB Platinum ftw.

1% cash back on all purchases and
3% cash back on everyday purchases (gas, groceries, home improvement stores)

----------


## TomcoPDR

I just use TD Gold Elite 1% cash back, too much hassle trying to look for the best deal within 1% flex. (if it was 5% bonus whatever back, then maybe I'll look into it)

----------


## djayz

How many of you guys with these cash back cards pay annual fees, might help to post that up instead of claiming 1-3% cash back when you're paying $80 to have the card.

----------


## TYMSMNY

> _Originally posted by djayz_ 
> *How many of you guys with these cash back cards pay annual fees, might help to post that up instead of claiming 1-3% cash back when you're paying $80 to have the card.*



Mastercard Cash back = $0 AF
Amex Cash back = 0$ AF

I don't like any cards with fees.

----------


## DJ_NAV

> _Originally posted by Recca168_ 
> *Started using Citibank Drivers edge MC. 2% cashback towards the purchase of a car.*



I have this card as well. I have the platnuim card.. not sure if that makes a difference.

But the card also provides:
Car rental insurance
Double the manf. warranty on items purchased on the CC
They have the option to put your photo on the card... to increase security.
They also have some policy for price match(beat).... not sure about it since i haven't used it.
NO AF

----------


## seadog

TD Travel Platinum. 1.5% cash back essentially but you need to use it on travel. But I like travelling so it works. Its $120/yr, but free with their select servce that costs $25/mth. This too is free however if you maintain 5k in your account, along with a bunch of other features like free travellers checks, no fee foreign exchagne, free safety deposit box, free checks, unlimited transactions etc.

----------


## saiyajin

> _Originally posted by seadog_ 
> *TD Travel Platinum. 1.5% cash back essentially but you need to use it on travel. But I like travelling so it works. Its $120/yr, but free with their select servce that costs $25/mth. This too is free however if you maintain 5k in your account, along with a bunch of other features like free travellers checks, no fee foreign exchagne, free safety deposit box, free checks, unlimited transactions etc.*




the Platinum is $99 AF the Infinite is $120.. should get them to change yours to the Infinite if you can since you got the SelectService account it will waive your annual fees

----------


## msommers

I'm finding out about more and more reward cards that pretty much kick the crap out of mine so I'm thinking of looking into something else. I'm leaning more towards travel cards that I can use for flights but I'm open.

What do you guys like and why?

I'm torn between the Capital One Aspire Travel World MC and RBC's Avion Infinite Visa.

----------


## flipstah

I find that I don't spend enough to justify the annual fees.

My points accumulation isn't worth more than the annual so pfft to AeroGold or Avion.

If you want a no fee card, Amex Blue Sky ftw. But caveat is you have to use tiered redemption. Lame. 

If no flights and just cash back, MBNA SmartCash Platinum. $50 automatically per $5000 purchase and 3x points for gad and groceries.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## canadian_hustla

^ + 1 for MBNA cash back platinum (world?)
I am averaging $400/yr and it costs me $0.

----------


## Zhariak

No if's, and's, or but's:

American Express Platinum Charge card


I live and swear by this card... As a matter of fact, I'm actually going on a trip this weekend. Found a steal of a deal on a hotel, booked it to my amex... After the charge goes through I'll call and use my points to credit back the cost  :Smilie:

----------


## msommers

Would have to be a MC or Visa as American Express isn't that widely accepted, worldwide.

The reason I'm leaning towards capital one is that, say I spend $30,000 in a year. That's 60,000 in travel points which equals a max ticket price of $600. The annual 10,000 points bonus ($100 equiv.) basically pays for the card cost of $120.

The card I have now does 2% on gas/groceries/bills and 1% on everything else w/ annual fee of $39 (brutal right).

----------


## JLau

I got TD infinite and MBNA cash rewards card...i think they are the best cards...

btw, does anyone know what card allows online betting?

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Would have to be a MC or Visa as American Express isn't that widely accepted, worldwide.
> 
> The reason I'm leaning towards capital one is that, say I spend $30,000 in a year. That's 60,000 in travel points which equals a max ticket price of $600. The annual 10,000 points bonus ($100 equiv.) basically pays for the card cost of $120.
> 
> The card I have now does 2% on gas/groceries/bills and 1% on everything else w/ annual fee of $39 (brutal right).*



Using your example of 30k/yr that's still 300 - 39 + the extra percent for gas/groceries (let's call it $400 CASH total), so not as brutal as you think compared to one free $600 flight.

----------


## msommers

The cash portion is not important as I'd be using the cash for a flight anyways  :Smilie:  

There is also the $350 equiv. of flight dollars I'd get just for signing up.

I'm trying to find fault in the capital one card but I just cannot find a reason thus far.

----------


## dj_rice

Go on Redflagdeals.com and go into the Finance section. Someone took the time to review each credit card and has a calulator so you can input which gives the best rewards and etc etc.

As someone has said

MBNA Smart Cash 
AMX True Earnings Costco

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by Zhariak_ 
> *No if's, and's, or but's:
> 
> American Express Platinum Charge card
> 
> 
> I live and swear by this card... As a matter of fact, I'm actually going on a trip this weekend. Found a steal of a deal on a hotel, booked it to my amex... After the charge goes through I'll call and use my points to credit back the cost *



I have this too (for the past 5 years or so), I can't justify the new annual fee and will be switching to something else. Nice to have but at $700 a year, too much.

----------


## Ed the SOHC

The capital one aspire was rated #1 at least a couple years running. I have this card and I have no complaints but this was my first travel rewards CC.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Capital One Aspire is rated really well. 
I run the RBC Infinite Avion and it's been great. Booking travel with Avion is 100% painless. So much better than the Air Miles card I had back in the day.

----------


## toyboy88

TD First Class Visa Infinite?

They recently upped the sign-up bonus to $200 free travel credit (from $100) as well.

Annual fee: $120 (I get it waved, since I have Select Service bank account with TD).

http://www.tdcanadatrust.com/product..._tnt=19427:8:0

----------


## t_soarer

MBNA Travel Rewards Platinum Plus

2 points for every 1 dollar spent. Redeem points on percentage basis (e.g. 10,000 pts = $100 off flights, 5666 pts = $56.66 off flights) 

no Aeroplan set points redemption bullshit (redeem only on 15,000....30,000 etc.) 


Fee: $89/year but waived if you've had an MBNA product for something close to 2 yrs or you are good at negotiating. They are actually receptive to ppl asking them to waive annual fees. Bet you 1st year can be waived as a sweetener. 

Their flight booking system is awesome too.

----------


## toyboy88

Just realized "We Rate Canada's Best Credit Cards" is featured in this months Money Sense mag:

» Click image for larger version
&
» Click image for larger version



Guess Capital One Aspire is indeed the best.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> _Originally posted by JLau_ 
> *
> 
> btw, does anyone know what card allows online betting?*



If you like the excitement and thrill of credit card betting. May I suggest you contacting Max_Boost and Sorath for their fun filled credit card roulette adventures. 

There's a winner at every game.

----------


## Super_Geo

I use two:

*MBNA Smart Cash*
- no annual fee
- 3% cash back on gas and groceries (5% for the first 6 months)
- 1% cash back on everything else

*RBC Avion Infinite*
- $120/yr annual fee
- 2.00-2.33% towards flights (depending on where you're flying to)
- You get to pick your seats when you book your flights for free
- Car rental insurance, travel insurance
- Looks baller (but really isn't)

----------


## ExtraSlow

Found it odd that MoneySense didn't review the RBC Infinite Avion card.

----------


## FraserB

> _Originally posted by JLau_ 
> *I got TD infinite and MBNA cash rewards card...i think they are the best cards...
> 
> btw, does anyone know what card allows online betting?*



I have the TD Infinite as well, for online gambling I use EntroPay. VISA will let me load my virtual EntroPay card and all major sites will accept the EntroPay.

----------


## msommers

A buddy from work has the Avion and got some nice perks based on him switching to RBC and getting an RRSP setup with them. So I'm thinking if I can do the same, have it for a year then switch to the capital it seems like the best bet. 

Supergeo, which do you use most? Any reason you like having two visas?

----------


## Super_Geo

The MBNA one is a MasterCard... though I don't think there's really a difference between Visa/MC, no place would exclusively take one.

I find having a mix of instant cash back (MBNA, every $50 earned) and accumulated flights works well. I only use the MBNA card for groceries and gas.

----------


## ffmf

+1 for the Aspire travel. I really like that it can be applied for types of travel purchases spent on the card. It makes it really flexible for hotel, airfare, car rental, and other eligible purchases. I also like how you can split airfare up into separate tickets so you can redeem some of the airfare if you don't have enough points.

The main caveat is how many points are required is based on tiers so some thought is needed for smaller redemptions.

With the annual points bonus I think it costs about $20 per year.

Here is the Money Sense credit card selector tool.

http://decision.moneysense.ca/best-credit-cards-canada/

----------


## JLau

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> * 
> 
> I have the TD Infinite as well, for online gambling I use EntroPay. VISA will let me load my virtual EntroPay card and all major sites will accept the EntroPay.*



sweet, thanks.

----------


## JLau

> _Originally posted by Super_Geo_ 
> *The MBNA one is a MasterCard... though I don't think there's really a difference between Visa/MC, no place would exclusively take one.
> 
> I find having a mix of instant cash back (MBNA, every $50 earned) and accumulated flights works well. I only use the MBNA card for groceries and gas.*



Agreed, thats why i have the MBNA and the TD infinite...i think TD and RBC infinites are very similar, except my TD card is free... all groceries and gas go towards MBNA, everything else TD

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Zhariak

> _Originally posted by Neil4Speed_ 
> * 
> 
> I have this too (for the past 5 years or so), I can't justify the new annual fee and will be switching to something else. Nice to have but at $700 a year, too much.*



Ya I was surprised they did that, but I went ahead and filled out all the stuff for the new perks... Apparently now we get a hotel room comped 1-2 nights a year or something.

I use their Travel and concierge services quite a bit so I'll be staying with them... All the laptops, camcorders, flights I get from points totally make up for the yearly fee  :Smilie:

----------


## 86max

I found this site pretty helpful when picking a rewards card, ended up with the Capitol One Aspire.

http://www.rewardscanada.ca/topcc2012/

----------


## BrknFngrs

Do any of the top cards listed allow you to see a transaction that is pending but not yet posted in your online banking? I've been looking for this feature for a while but haven't seen many cards/banks that offer it.

----------


## Mibz

I see these threads a few times year and every time I promise myself I'm going to get rid of my stupid fucking Air Miles card, and then I don't do it.

I also promise myself I'm going to change banks. Never happens.

Oi.

----------


## CapnCrunch

I've got a CIBC Dividend that gives me 2% back on whatever I buy.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by toyboy88_ 
> *TD First Class Visa Infinite?
> 
> They recently upped the sign-up bonus to $200 free travel credit (from $100) as well.
> 
> Annual fee: $120 (I get it waved, since I have Select Service bank account with TD).
> 
> http://www.tdcanadatrust.com/product..._tnt=19427:8:0*



New cardholders only unfortunately. 

I got my Emerald transferred to First Class Visa on the phone after they offered 20k TD points to me but when I got the card and went to check, they wouldn't honor the deal I had so I had it transferred back to a TD Rewards card. 

So pissed. The First Class is such a sweet card.  :Bang Head:

----------


## toyboy88

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> New cardholders only unfortunately. 
> 
> I got my Emerald transferred to First Class Visa on the phone after they offered 20k TD points to me but when I got the card and went to check, they wouldn't honor the deal I had so I had it transferred back to a TD Rewards card. 
> 
> So pissed. The First Class is such a sweet card. *



Yeah, almost in the same boat...I signed up (ie. Rebate Rewards to First Class) about a month before they upped bonus to $200, so I was stuck with previous $100 bonus only haha.  :Frown: 

But yeah, the card (especially if you have fee waived) is great (at least for my use/needs). Concierge service has been awesome during travel!

----------


## Feruk

MBNA smart cash. I like a decent return in CASH, not some nonsense "points."

When looking at other cards with an annual fee, you've gotta figure out what your actual rate of return will be after the fee is paid off based on YOUR specific spending habits. I looked at a number of cards with fees, and after figuring out that I only put ~$20K/year on a card, the annual fee made the returns lower on a lot of seemingly "higher interest back" cards than the MBNA one.

----------


## Inzane

I've always used an RBC Visa Gold Preferred.

It's $110/yr, but I easily spend enough on it to earn reward points far in excess of the annual fee. I also make use of things like the travel coverage -- such as free rental insurance etc. at least once if not twice a year.

The reward points can be exchanged for all kinds of things. But one of the better deals I've found seems to be exchanging points for store-specific gift cards (e.g. Future Shop, Home Depot, etc.). You get a much better "bang per points" than if you simply picked an item from the rewards catalog.

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by BrknFngrs_ 
> *Do any of the top cards listed allow you to see a transaction that is pending but not yet posted in your online banking? I've been looking for this feature for a while but haven't seen many cards/banks that offer it.*



MBNA does this, and its a wonderful feature. Cought a fraud dell order on my card when my number got chacked before it was posted, called Dell, canceled the order. If I didn't have that feature, I wouldn't have known about the order until 4-5 days later when its actually posted, by then Dell would have shipped the order (was a quick spec system) and the fraudster would have ended up with something.

I make a habit to login into my CC almost daily and look at preauthorizations, to make sure nothing fishy is happening. Best feature from any CC I have ever used. Love my MBNA, buy buspasses at Sobeys or 7-11, counds as a grocery/gas purchase so 3% cash back on that. Last year got $650 in cash back  :Big Grin:

----------


## JLau

> _Originally posted by CapnCrunch_ 
> *I've got a CIBC Dividend that gives me 2% back on whatever I buy.*




Not a big fan of their tier system for cash back, AND theres an annual fee

----------


## guessboi

Cards I use. (All with no annual fee)

CAPITAL ONE ASPIRE CASH WORLD
Best travel insurance card ever and 1.5% cash back on everything

PRESIDENT'S CHOICE WORLD
2% cash back at Superstore

MBNA SMART CASH WORLD
Wife has this one - 5% 1st 6 months, 3% for Groceries - already mentioned a lot

AMAZON VISA
Best card to use for foreigh exchange
I use this one when I travel or when I buy something online not in cdn dollars
No Foreign Currency Transaction Fees - Save 2.5%

I have a few other ones for even more specific uses.  :Big Grin:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by guessboi_ 
> *Cards I use. (All with no annual fee)
> 
> CAPITAL ONE ASPIRE CASH WORLD
> Best travel insurance card ever and 1.5% cash back on everything
> 
> PRESIDENT'S CHOICE WORLD
> 2% cash back at Superstore
> 
> ...



Is that MasterCard World? Any added perks? Mine says Platinum...

----------


## Tomaz

I just changed to a low-interest card instead of a rewards card. I don't travel, or spend a lot for the cash back, so having 11% interest instead of 19.99% is a big bonus. I forget the name of the card, but I will post it once I remember.

----------


## guessboi

^ Which mastercard world are you referring to? The 1st 3 listed are all M/C.
 :Smilie:

----------


## Perfect Dark

> _Originally posted by toyboy88_ 
> *Just realized &quot;We Rate Canada's Best Credit Cards&quot; is featured in this months Money Sense mag:
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> *



I use the Scotiabank Momentum Infinite card, we just upgraded from the regular momentum card so I guess we'll see if the annual fees are worth it or not.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by guessboi_ 
> *^ Which mastercard world are you referring to? The 1st 3 listed are all M/C.
> *



Oops, sorry. The MBNA SmartCash World. I have the Platinum Plus version.

----------


## guessboi

I think the only difference is the Price Protection and Concierge Services.

I have always upgraded to the world version for all our cards.

https://www.mbna.ca/RWDapp/benefits?...N&locale=en_CA

VS

https://www.mbna.ca/RWDapp/benefits?...N&locale=en_CA

----------


## S-FLY

> _Originally posted by Super_Geo_ 
> *The MBNA one is a MasterCard... though I don't think there's really a difference between Visa/MC, no place would exclusively take one.*



Tim Horton's is the only place that I can think of that only takes one card (Mastercard).

----------


## S-FLY

> _Originally posted by BrknFngrs_ 
> *Do any of the top cards listed allow you to see a transaction that is pending but not yet posted in your online banking? I've been looking for this feature for a while but haven't seen many cards/banks that offer it.*



I believe Capital One has that feature. I'd call just to make sure though.

----------


## FraserB

> _Originally posted by S-FLY_ 
> * 
> 
> Tim Horton's is the only place that I can think of that only takes one card (Mastercard).*



I think they take VISA now as well.

----------


## S-FLY

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> * 
> 
> I think they take VISA now as well.*



Oh good! I always thought that was stupid that they only took one. Thanks for the heads up!

----------


## guessboi

Pho Kim only takes VISA.  :ROFL!:

----------


## guessboi

> _Originally posted by S-FLY_ 
> * 
> 
> I believe Capital One has that feature. I'd call just to make sure though.*



I can confirm Capital One and MBNA has it.

----------


## Feruk

> _Originally posted by Perfect Dark_ 
> * I use the Scotiabank Momentum Infinite card, we just upgraded from the regular momentum card so I guess we'll see if the annual fees are worth it or not.*



Wouldn't you wanna do the math beforehand? Pretty much junior high school math if you have access to your statements.




> _Originally posted by S-FLY_ 
> * Tim Horton's is the only place that I can think of that only takes one card (Mastercard).*



Correct me if I'm wrong here, but doesn't Costco just take American Express for credit cards?

----------


## guessboi

> _Originally posted by Feruk_ 
> * 
> Correct me if I'm wrong here, but doesn't Costco just take American Express for credit cards?*



Yup stupid AMEX. I use my Holt Renfrew AMEX to pay at Costco.  :ROFL!:  

Reason I have this card...you get 10% off your 1st purchase so my wife (gf at that time) made me apply back in the days.  :ROFL!:

----------


## msommers

Talked to Scotia, they don't do indefinite fee waiving, just the first year then you're hooped. Apparently they used to waive the fees all the time but then realized that they weren't collecting any fees lol. Could do that for a year then cancel it but seems like a pain in the ass vs. just getting the MBNA one. So I think I'm going to use the MBNA cashback for groceries/gas and the capital one for everything else. Sucks they're both MC but oh well, keep some no-fee VISA for travelling back-up.

Two better cards for basically $20 a year...I'll take it.

----------


## trieuth

> _Originally posted by Tomaz_ 
> *I just changed to a low-interest card instead of a rewards card. I don't travel, or spend a lot for the cash back, so having 11% interest instead of 19.99% is a big bonus. I forget the name of the card, but I will post it once I remember.*



That's only worth it if you carry a balance, if you pay your credit card off every month; it'd be dumb not to get at least a dividend card to get a small percentage of what you spend.

----------


## JLau

> _Originally posted by S-FLY_ 
> * 
> 
> Tim Horton's is the only place that I can think of that only takes one card (Mastercard).*



Costco only takes AE

----------


## trieuth

> _Originally posted by CapnCrunch_ 
> *I've got a CIBC Dividend that gives me 2% back on whatever I buy.*



The dividend platinum from cibc is actually not that good. To get the 2% you have to spend a lot: 

Tier one - 0.5% rebate on your first $3,000 in annual net card purchases
Tier two - 1% rebate on your next $12,000 in annual net card purchases (between $3,000 and $15,000)
Tier three - 1.5% rebate on your next $20,000 in annual net card purchases (between $15,000 and $35,000)
Tier four - 2% rebate on your next $15,000 in annual net card purchases (between $35,000 and $50,000)

and a 79 dollar annual fee.

----------


## carson blocks

> _Originally posted by Perfect Dark_ 
> * 
> 
> I use the Scotiabank Momentum Infinite card, we just upgraded from the regular momentum card so I guess we'll see if the annual fees are worth it or not.*



 :thumbs up:  I've got the Scotia Momentum Infinite as well. I travel for work almost every week, so with all my travel spending the extra annual fee paid for itself in no time.

4% on gas and grocery
2% on drug store and recurring bill payments
1% on everything else

It also apparently comes with a complimentary concierge service and some other perks, but I haven't tried any of them so I have no idea what that stuff is good for.

----------


## msommers

How are you travelling? If it's by plane and on your dollar, I think one of the travel cards would yield better results. If it's by car or the company is paying for flights, then that card is great to have!

----------


## carson blocks

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *How are you travelling? If it's by plane and on your dollar, I think one of the travel cards would yield better results. If it's by car or the company is paying for flights, then that card is great to have!*



I pay for all my travel expenses (~$3k/week) and the company reimburses me later. Since I fly small regional airlines that don't have any points programs or anything, it's nice to get something back.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by guessboi_ 
> *I think the only difference is the Price Protection and Concierge Services.
> 
> I have always upgraded to the world version for all our cards.
> 
> https://www.mbna.ca/RWDapp/benefits?...p;locale=en_CA
> 
> VS
> 
> https://www.mbna.ca/RWDapp/benefits?...p;locale=en_CA*



Snap. Maybe I'll upgrade to World then...  :Pimpin':

----------


## CapnCrunch

> _Originally posted by trieuth_ 
> * 
> 
> The dividend platinum from cibc is actually not that good. To get the 2% you have to spend a lot: 
> 
> Tier one - 0.5% rebate on your first $3,000 in annual net card purchases
> Tier two - 1% rebate on your next $12,000 in annual net card purchases (between $3,000 and $15,000)
> Tier three - 1.5% rebate on your next $20,000 in annual net card purchases (between $15,000 and $35,000)
> Tier four - 2% rebate on your next $15,000 in annual net card purchases (between $35,000 and $50,000)
> ...



I get 2% after $12000. I don't think you can get mine anymore.

----------


## eblend

When I was in London in March, in the airport they had the olympic store which only took Visa...thought that was lame. I signed up for the CIBC Aeroplan infinate visa just so that I could get my 15k singup aeroplan points (my wife did as well), but I used it once just to get the points and plan on canceling, or moving to a different free visa from them, as I would never pay a a fee to use a CC. Use MBNA for everything, but want to have Visa as a backup for travel. 

Very interesting about the Amazon card, I think I am going to look into that, as I buy USD stuff all the time and have the exchange percentage the cards tag on.


Also, although Costco only takes Amex (their amex card sucks..I have it), their online system takes all major credit cards, so I just order my stuff online and get free shipping to my door and use my MBNA card to pay. If you ever want to return what you bought, just go into the store, and since they can't put money back onto the MC, they give put the money back into your chqeuing account or give it out as cash, done that a few times.

----------


## flipstah

Silly question but how much do you all normally spend monthly to justify these annual fees?

I spend about 1-2k/mth and my maths say that im at a loss. Unless im doing it wrong.

I've only had AeroGold so that is the reason for my vision.

----------


## msommers

I put everything I can on my CC. Even my TD MM home and auto insurance goes on there. Gas, groceries, bills from Telus, travel stuff, going out, clothes, online purchases... I don't know it just adds up lol. Even measly stuff that's less than $5 I'll put on there. Sucks Costco only takes AMEX or it would be even more.

I think the only time I carry cash is when someone owes me money or I'm out of the country.

----------


## carson blocks

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Silly question but how much do you all normally spend monthly to justify these annual fees?*



$5-8k. It's mostly reimbursed work expenses, but like another poster said, I put everything on that card, or on my 1% cashback debit. I only pay cash at sketchy asian restaurants that don't take debit or visa.




> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *I spend about 1-2k/mth and my maths say that im at a loss. Unless im doing it wrong.*



Even using a worst case scenario of $1k/mo ($12k/yr) and a flat cashback rate of 1%, that's $120 which will more than cover the fee on a crappy flat 1% cashback card.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by carson blocks_ 
> *
> 
> $5-8k. It's mostly reimbursed work expenses, but like another poster said, I put everything on that card, or on my 1% cashback debit. I only pay cash at sketchy asian restaurants that don't take debit or visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Even using a worst case scenario of $1k/mo ($12k/yr) and a flat cashback rate of 1%, that's $120 which will more than cover the fee on a crappy flat 1% cashback card.*



For cash back, I can definitely get good return. I meant for point cards like Avion or Amex.

----------


## shakalaka

I use the Avion and I thought it was the best travel rewards card. I guess, according to that article, that is not the case.

----------


## Jynx

Its all about percentage of return on what you spend!

These are the 3 cards that I use (all with fees ranging between 100-150/year)

RBC Infinite Platinum Avion

Return percentage: 2-2.33% towards flights 

Negatives: Have to book flights 2 weeks in advance; Good value is only for air travel. If you try to use it for rental cars/hotels you get less than 1% return on your expenses.

TD Infinite First Class

Return Percentage: 1.5% in travel dollars (can book anything travel related)

Benefit: Extreme flexibility in booking. Can book on any travel website, airline, car rental company, etc... and then be reimbursed after it posts on your bill. Perfect card for people who can't plan well in advance. 

Negative: Only 1.5% return percentage

BMO World Elite ($150 annual fee)

Return Percentage: Roughly 1.9% (travel dollars)

Benefits: Free priority pass membership and 4 annual visits per year for you and a companion to airport lounges (free food, liquor etc...). Relative flexibility in booking, but must book through there BMO portal. It links up with websites like hotels.com etc... Only requirement is air has to be booked 24+ hours in advance which for most people is fine.

Don't underestimate the value of the free airport lounge visits. It makes traveling so much more enjoyable!


Overall if your primarily an air travel I feel RBC plat avion is best. If not the world elite is prob the best bet.

My $.02

----------


## trevh

Anyone else looking?

----------


## chibwack

I just grabbed an infinite avion (or was it platinum? the lesser level) and got 20,000 free points. The first year's fees are waived through company's group banking so I figured why not. Next year I might switch again to whatever's got the best points payout. I'll stick with RBC cards simply cause I like to keep all my banking together of course.
And I pay for everything but rent, insurance and most coffee's with it

----------


## Feruk

Heads up. MBNA Smart Cash benefits getting sliced effective December 1. Applies for existing holders too apparently. Guess I'll be switching to something else shortly.

http://www.moneyville.ca/blog/post/1...mart-cash-card

----------


## JLau

> _Originally posted by Feruk_ 
> *Heads up. MBNA Smart Cash benefits getting sliced effective December 1. Applies for existing holders too apparently. Guess I'll be switching to something else shortly.
> 
> http://www.moneyville.ca/blog/post/1...mart-cash-card*



That sucks, i guess it is what it is though...good thing i only use my smartcash for gas and groceries outside of costco...

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Feruk_ 
> *Heads up. MBNA Smart Cash benefits getting sliced effective December 1. Applies for existing holders too apparently. Guess I'll be switching to something else shortly.
> 
> http://www.moneyville.ca/blog/post/1...mart-cash-card*



Looks like I'll be switching to another card as my daily user. Probably switch my CIBC to the Infinite Aventura.

----------


## JLau

i always have 3 CCs, AMEX, VISA and MC, so no matter where i go, something is accepted lol...My daily car is visa infinite from TD though

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by JLau_ 
> *i always have 3 CCs, AMEX, VISA and MC, so no matter where i go, something is accepted lol...My daily car is visa infinite from TD though*



Is the First Class Visa any good? My Blue Sky is pretty good.

----------


## ee2k

I have an Amex plat card I am giddy about**:

- $499 annual fee
- 51000 Aeroplan miles within 3 months if I spend $1000 on it (otherwise 25000 the first time I use it)
- Executive checkin counter
- Air Canada Maple Leaf Lounge access whenever flying Star Alliance
- Some other worldwide lounge access 
- Hertz car upgrades
- Buyer protection
- etc.

Worth mentioning 51000 miles give two transcontinental tickets on Star Alliance, or three regional flights to places like Vancouver, Seattle. Considering that it costs $700+ to go to the east coast, the fee is cheap for two flights.

It will be good to keep for one year.

Let me know if you want referral!

----------


## eblend

With the MBNA changes coming, I am also contemplating moving to a different card. I just looked online at their emall and there are some decent retailers that provide more than 3% cash back on additional things (iTunes for example) which would normally only be 1% is now 3% with the new program. Petsmart is like 7%, ofcourse all these are online only, but still, could be worth it to keep the card around should you use anything from their massive list.

Can anyone explain to me this part 

Two per cent cash back on gas and grocery purchases up to $400 a month thereafter;
One per cent cash back for all other purchases up to $1,250 a month - including groceries and gas.

When they say "up to $400, or up to $1250"...do they mean that's the max reward you could get per month if you spend crazy on your card, or that only the first $400 on groceries and gas and $1250 on everything else gets some benefit, and anything more than that doesn't get anything at all?

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> *With the MBNA changes coming, I am also contemplating moving to a different card. I just looked online at their emall and there are some decent retailers that provide more than 3% cash back on additional things (iTunes for example) which would normally only be 1% is now 3% with the new program. Petsmart is like 7%, ofcourse all these are online only, but still, could be worth it to keep the card around should you use anything from their massive list.
> 
> Can anyone explain to me this part 
> 
> Two per cent cash back on gas and grocery purchases up to $400 a month thereafter;
> One per cent cash back for all other purchases up to $1,250 a month - including groceries and gas.
> 
> When they say &quot;up to $400, or up to $1250&quot;...do they mean that's the max reward you could get per month if you spend crazy on your card, or that only the first $400 on groceries and gas and $1250 on everything else gets some benefit, and anything more than that doesn't get anything at all?*



Oh fuck, it's tier-based now.  :facepalm:

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Oh fuck, it's tier-based now. *



Okay did some reading, there is a big thread on rfd explaining all the changes and stuff.

If you have the platinum card, which is their basic card, you get your 2% on the first $400 only, after that its 1%....up until $1250....so really if you spend more than $1250 per month on your card in just general non grocery items....you won't be earning any cash back, which is uber lame.

If you are a Smart Cash WORLD member (the blue card...saws WORLD on it), then that $1250 limit does not apply and you will continue to earn 1% on everything other than groceries and gas, but gas and grocery limit will be up to $600 if I understand correctly vs $400 on the platinum version, after that its 1% again to infinity.

The world upgrade is free, just call them, but you have to have individual income over $60k or family over $100k to get the upgrade, once they upgrade you, you will enjoy 6 month of 5% on gas and groceries again, but on the first $400 (or $600...not sure on this) you spend that month.

Needless to say, I will not cancel my card as I still get the benefits being a world member, but I think I will move to the Capital One Aspire Cash World card and split my purchases between the two.

With MBNA I will continue to buy gas and groceries as I will get $2% back...and with Aspire I will use for everything else as its a flat 1%..BUT with 50% year end bonus, so really a 1.5% return on everything else, so it makes sense.

capital one aspire cash world shows the following benefits:

1% cash rewards on all net purchases
50% extra cash rewards every year
$100 bonus cash reward on your first purchase
No limit to the amount of cash you can earn 
Add an authorized user for $0, and earn even more cash 
World benefits including Travel Medical Insurance 
No annual fee

Seems like a no brainer, get free $100 bucks. They reward system is different than MBNA as you have to call in or do online a request for credit to your account or a cheque, don't have any experience with this yet to know how this works.

Anyone have this capital one card and can tell me if they show preauthorizations on their web system? I love my MBNA card for this reason.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> *Someone tell me what to do! I love my MBNA card. I haven't received a letter yet. *



I got mine in the mail today. Im going to switch to World and turn this into a backup card. Ill see which card im going to use as a daily beater now.

----------


## FraserB

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Is the First Class Visa any good?*



I like mine (First Class Infinite). Has all the standard stuff, insurance, extra warranty on stuff etc.. I'm getting 3 points per dollar spent, no restrictions, if I book travel through the TD people I get 9 points per dollar. Every 10,000 points will get me $50 to put toward any travel expenses. 

I think they are doing 20,000 points when you sign up. Fee is $120 a year but is waived with a TD Infinite account and minimum balance.

----------


## JLau

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Is the First Class Visa any good? My Blue Sky is pretty good.*



I actually have the Holt Renfrew AMEX, my first purchase i save a few hundred already because 10% off. I only use this card at Costco and Holt. 

I use my MBNA Smartcash for all groceries and gas. Thinking about getting Apire world Cash, which gives me 1.5% on all purchases, with no annual limit.

TD Infinite is for all other purchases, i like the flexibility of this card, with no restrictions on travels. 

I might even cancel my TD card if i get Aspire world Cash, because at 1.5x pts, i might as well just get cash back, rather than travel pts. Although my TD card has no annual charge because of select service account at TD





> _Originally posted by Cos_
> * 
> 
> Someone tell me what to do! I love my MBNA card. I haven't received a letter yet.*



I got mine in the mail today, not too impressed

----------


## tch7

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> Anyone have this capital one card and can tell me if they show preauthorizations on their web system? I love my MBNA card for this reason.*



Yes, it shows preauths. It's not quite as good as MBNA's dashboard, but it works well enough. Redeeming is very straightforward, and getting an immediate account credit beats waiting for a cheque in the mail or building up to a minimum redemption amount...

I've been using Smartcash for gas/groceries and the Aspire Cash for everything else for a while now. Only problem with the Aspire Cash is that Capital One is stingy with the credit limit so I have carefully monitor my balance and pay it off a couple times a month. Otherwise it's a great card.

The travel benefits in particular are among the best you'll ever find. The fine print is nowhere near as restrictive as most other credit cards, especially for a no-fee card.

----------


## dj_rice

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> *Someone tell me what to do! I love my MBNA card. I haven't received a letter yet. *




It'll be coming shortly. All the reductions are due to TD buying MBNA and changing everything. Good thing I have the MBNA SC World. 

All the reductions take effect Dec 1 I think is what I read

----------


## flipstah

I think I may be opting for the Aventura Infinite VISA as my daily CC beater now.

Why?

http://banknerd.ca/2009/06/10/match-...visa-infinite/

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> It'll be coming shortly. All the reductions are due to TD buying MBNA and changing everything. Good thing I have the MBNA SC World. 
> 
> All the reductions take effect Dec 1 I think is what I read*



If you got the world, all you really lose is the 1% on grocery and gas, but if you do a lot of online shopping, you can get up a lot more cash back from some online retailers, their list is massive, for large purchases (expedia..) I think you get like 2-3% vs 1% you would have gotten otherwise, so makes sense to keep it. As I stated in my long ass post, going to use mbna for groceries and gas + online stuff if I need something from a supporting etailer and cap1 for everything else.

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by tch7_ 
> * 
> Yes, it shows preauths. It's not quite as good as MBNA's dashboard, but it works well enough. Redeeming is very straightforward, and getting an immediate account credit beats waiting for a cheque in the mail or building up to a minimum redemption amount...
> 
> I've been using Smartcash for gas/groceries and the Aspire Cash for everything else for a while now. Only problem with the Aspire Cash is that Capital One is stingy with the credit limit so I have carefully monitor my balance and pay it off a couple times a month. Otherwise it's a great card.
> 
> The travel benefits in particular are among the best you'll ever find. The fine print is nowhere near as restrictive as most other credit cards, especially for a no-fee card.*




Cool cool thanks for the info, that's exactly what I am planning on doing now as well. We will see what limit they give me, I got enough cards with different banks, but really I am going to be down to 4...

Costco Amex (since that's all the except outside of debit..)
Amazon (all my foreign currency purchases)
Capital One - 1.5% cashback on everything
MBNA - 2% on groceries and gas + more on select online retailers

Really liked to just use my MBNA for everything, but all good things come to an end, and once I found out that Amazon card didn't charge the 2.5% foreign currency surcharge.....I started to migrate to multicard purchasing anyways, so I can cope...just have to deal with remembering to not always bust out my MBNA card haha, since I got so used to doing so.

Need to call in and cancel my CIBC aero plan card now...now that I got my 25000 points out of them  :Big Grin:

----------


## dj_rice

Scotiabank Momentum VISA Infinite Card looks tempting right now.

4% cash back on all eligible gas station and grocery store purchases (first $25,000 spend)
- 2% cash back on eligible drug store purchases and recurring bill payments (first $25,000 spend)
- 1% cash back on all other eligible purchases (including exceeding $25,000 spend in above categories)
- Rental Car Collision Insurance
- Purchase Security and Extended Warranty Protection
- VISA Infinite Complimentary Concierge Service  available 7 days a week, 24 hours a day
- Access to VISA Infinite Luxury Hotel Collection
- VISA Infinite Dining Series  Unique dining experiences in some of Canadas top restaurants
- Special access to unique offers and experiences

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> *Scotiabank Momentum VISA Infinite Card looks tempting right now.
> 
> 4% cash back on all eligible gas station and grocery store purchases (first $25,000 spend)
> - 2% cash back on eligible drug store purchases and recurring bill payments (first $25,000 spend)
> - 1% cash back on all other eligible purchases (including exceeding $25,000 spend in above categories)
> - Rental Car Collision Insurance
> - Purchase Security and Extended Warranty Protection
> - VISA Infinite Complimentary Concierge Service  available 7 days a week, 24 hours a day
> ...



4%? Damn, that's good.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> *Scotiabank Momentum VISA Infinite Card looks tempting right now.*






> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *4%? Damn, that's good.*



$99 annual fee though... have to factor that into your returns

----------


## Thaco

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> $99 annual fee though... have to factor that into your returns*



yeah, but the 4% has a limit of $25K a year, so just to make up that $100 on groceries you only need to spend $4000, if you hit the $25k/year limit (which is unlikely) you'll be making over $1k off them... not to mention the 2% and 1% returns...

----------


## Danny Meehan

> *Heads up. MBNA Smart Cash benefits getting sliced effective December 1. [...] Guess I'll be switching to something else shortly.*



nothing at this time giving us 3% sadly - costco 2% gas with american express (many places do not process it) and about 11c off premium due to not having as many additives as their competition

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by Thaco_ 
> * yeah, but the 4% has a limit of $25K a year, so just to make up that $100 on groceries you only need to spend $4000, if you hit the $25k/year limit (which is unlikely) you'll be making over $1k off them... not to mention the 2% and 1% returns...*



Close...
To make up the $100 annual fee on the Scotia vs the now crippled MBNA SC (2%), you'd need to spend $5000/year on gas and groceries.

I'm sure there's a lot of bachelors on here that don't don't get close to that.

Conclusion:
> $400/month on gas+groceries, get Scotia Momentum
< $400/month on gas+groceries, stick with the MBNA

I'm sure there's other cards worth consideration though.

The bulk of my spending is travel, so I use TD Visa Infinite.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> *
> 
> Close...
> To make up the $100 annual fee on the Scotia vs the now crippled MBNA SC (2%), you'd need to spend $5000/year on gas and groceries.
> 
> I'm sure there's a lot of bachelors on here that don't don't get close to that.
> 
> Conclusion:
> ...



I spend roughly a little bit over $400 on gas+groceries so I think the Scotia Momentum is a good card for me. Thanks!  :Smilie:  

In terms of return, is the Aventura Infinite a good candidate? Especially with $120 annual.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> I spend roughly a little bit over $400 on gas+groceries so I think the Scotia Momentum is a good card for me. Thanks!  
> 
> In terms of return, is the Aventura Infinite a good candidate? Especially with $120 annual.*



For an annual fee card, I'm actually a lot more interested in the Scotia Gold Amex instead of Momentum. 4% back on gas, groceries, dining, and entertainment; 1% back on everything else.
$99 annual fee, but you get $200 bonus when you sign up. 
The only caveat is it's not "cash back" per se... you use it as credits against travel purchased on your card.

The only thing stopping me is that Amex isn't accepted as widely as Visa/MC. For instance, Superstore doesn't take Amex, which kills the groceries portion of the 4% return for me.

Not sure about the Aventura, I tend to stay away from anything offering rewards that can't easily be translated into a cash return. At a quick glance at their redemption structure (Max ticket price vs points required), the return doesn't look as good... especially if you factor in the annual fee.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> *
> 
> For an annual fee card, I'm actually a lot more interested in the Scotia Gold Amex instead of Momentum. 4% back on gas, groceries, dining, and entertainment; 1% back on everything else.
> $99 annual fee, but you get $200 bonus when you sign up. 
> The only caveat is it's not &quot;cash back&quot; per se... you use it as credits against travel purchased on your card.
> 
> The only thing stopping me is that Amex isn't accepted as widely as Visa/MC. For instance, Superstore doesn't take Amex, which kills the groceries portion of the 4% return for me.
> 
> Not sure about the Aventura, I tend to stay away from anything offering rewards that can't easily be translated into a cash return. At a quick glance at their redemption structure (Max ticket price vs points required), the return doesn't look as good... especially if you factor in the annual fee.*



Yeah, my Blue Sky works the same format except it's tier-based point redemption instead of cash credits. 

I did have trouble using Amex; gas stations and Costco mostly. Not a lot of restaurants take Amex.

I'm going to research the Aventura card some more because it'll mostly be a product change rather than a new application.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I've been pretty happy with the BMO Gold Mastercard + airmiles card (1mile/$15 + 1mile/$20). I've gone on some very cheap vacations, and the card has all the usual perks (warranty extension, etc.). There also are no longer travel restrictions on AirMiles (you can buy any seat on the plane with them), the only catch is that if you want discounted seats, there are limited numbers. I think it's key to also use your Airmiles card though. I don't do this personally, but I know some people getting stupid amounts of airmiles at Safeway.

Those cash back cards only seem decent if you spend a lot on groceries and gas...those are two of my smallest bills every month. Most of my money is spent on direct debits from my bank account (mortgage, condo fees), entertainment, and dining out.

Are there any cash back cards as high as a flat 2-3% cash back on all purchases? That might be worth it. I don't feel like I spend enough for 1% to be worth it, I'd maybe get back $250-300/year.

My CC has also been stolen a total of 4 times now by Calgary taxi cab drivers, and every time MasterCard has remedied the issue with minimum hassle, so that impressed me as well. All of the companies might be like that though, I have no idea.

----------


## flipstah

Actually, I'm going to combo things up again.

- Amex Gold as my primary
- MBNA SC MC as my backup when American Express isn't available

I'm still going to keep the MBNA because:
- TD Rewards Rebate card isn't any better
- CIBC's Aventura Infinite VISA only offers the Welcome Bonus points to new cardholders and Amex Gold offers 2x points for purchases vs. 1.5x (Yes, I realize that redemption structure isn't comparable. Or is it?)

I am also aware that it's a charge card.

----------


## Inzane

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *My CC has also been stolen a total of 4 times now by Calgary taxi cab drivers*



Uh... if you don't mind, could you please share how the hell they managed to do that to you??
 :Confused:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Inzane_ 
> * 
> 
> Uh... if you don't mind, could you please share how the hell they managed to do that to you??
> *



Skimming, probably?

----------


## npham

We just switched to the RBC Infinite Avion card since they were offering 15,000 or 20,000 free points to sign up. Plus we were entered in a draw for 1 of 10, $20,000 trips. I believe the free sign up points was good enough for a trip to Van and back.

But I've got a couple buddies who had it before we did and they seem to really like the points to travel and it won't be hard to earn points as I'm switching everything I can to it. We'll see in a year what I think of the card. It really depends on your usage though.

----------


## sabad66

If you work for Shell they offer a Gold BMO airmiles card with the $99 fee waived + 5% discount on gas from their gas stations. 

Works pretty well for me at 1 airmile/$15 spend. Includes 25% off airmiles flights. I typically buy the movie passes with my airmiles, so i figure I earn around $411 worth of free movies every year @ 24k spend (i get the empire night out which has a retail value of $45 for 175 airmiles), not including the discount on gas.

I think it's still good value even without the $99 fee waived.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by Inzane_ 
> * 
> 
> Uh... if you don't mind, could you please share how the hell they managed to do that to you??
> *



Hell if I know exactly how they did it. I know one time was an "imprint" transaction when I was super hammered and they claimed their machine wasn't working. Other 3 times were regular transactions with the machine, I'm guessing they just skimmed it. All 4 times were definitely cabs though, I use my card in fairly specific places and almost never take cabs, but immediately after cab rides they were stolen.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> Hell if I know exactly how they did it. I know one time was an &quot;imprint&quot; transaction when I was super hammered and they claimed their machine wasn't working. Other 3 times were regular transactions with the machine, I'm guessing they just skimmed it. All 4 times were definitely cabs though, I use my card in fairly specific places and almost never take cabs, but immediately after cab rides they were stolen.*



For cabbies, I use my lowest limit card so I'm not hurting just in case it gets compromised.

----------


## Thaco

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> *If you work for Shell they offer a Gold BMO airmiles card with the $99 fee waived + 5% discount on gas from their gas stations. 
> 
> Works pretty well for me at 1 airmile/$15 spend. Includes 25% off airmiles flights. I typically buy the movie passes with my airmiles, so i figure I earn around $411 worth of free movies every year @ 24k spend (i get the empire night out which has a retail value of $45 for 175 airmiles), not including the discount on gas.
> 
> I think it's still good value even without the $99 fee waived.*



 I'd take the gas discount, but at even 1% cash back on any other card you'd be getting $240/yr... i think you'd be much better off using that card for gas and the 4% on the scotia card for groceries and 1% on everything else.

I use the 4% scotia card for gas, plus i only buy from Centex on weekends or wednesday for an additional discount (2-3 cents depending which location) so i end up 6-7% off on gas.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Thaco_ 
> * I'd take the gas discount, but at even 1% cash back on any other card you'd be getting $240/yr... i think you'd be much better off using that card for gas and the 4% on the scotia card for groceries and 1% on everything else.
> 
> I use the 4% scotia card for gas, plus i only buy from Centex on weekends or wednesday for an additional discount (2-3 cents depending which location) so i end up 6-7% off on gas.*



Ehh you can only make a profit on that BMO card if you're a Shell employee. But yes, I would definitely take advantage of that.

Centax has discounts on gas?! Do they carry 94?  :Smilie:

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> *If you work for Shell they offer a Gold BMO airmiles card with the $99 fee waived + 5% discount on gas from their gas stations. 
> 
> Works pretty well for me at 1 airmile/$15 spend. Includes 25% off airmiles flights. I typically buy the movie passes with my airmiles, so i figure I earn around $411 worth of free movies every year @ 24k spend (i get the empire night out which has a retail value of $45 for 175 airmiles), not including the discount on gas.
> 
> I think it's still good value even without the $99 fee waived.*






> _Originally posted by Thaco_ 
> * I'd take the gas discount, but at even 1% cash back on any other card you'd be getting $240/yr... i think you'd be much better off using that card for gas and the 4% on the scotia card for groceries and 1% on everything else.*



This.

$45 retail value is a bit inflated for the night out tix... You can buy these at Costco or through eservus for $28 or $30. So your return is really only about 1%. If not for the Shell discount, it's not a great card, even with the annual fee waived.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Ehh you can only make a profit on that BMO card if you're a Shell employee. But yes, I would definitely take advantage of that.
> 
> Centax has discounts on gas?! Do they carry 94? *



No 94 at Centex.
I'm surprised you'd consider putting cheap gas in your new baby.

Which Gold Amex are you going for?

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> No 94 at Centex.
> I'm surprised you'd consider putting cheap gas in your new baby.
> 
> Which Gold Amex are you going for?*



Nah, I was just curious. Husky 94 right now until Shell pumps out their own blend.

Just the common Gold Amex with the first year waived off. They just gave it to me haha so I said, 'why not?'

----------


## Thaco

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> No 94 at Centex.
> I'm surprised you'd consider putting cheap gas in your new baby.
> 
> Which Gold Amex are you going for?*



 i never understand the "Cheap gas" comments, all the gas comes form the same refineries, all passing the same govt regulations.., the only difference is additives put in later, which effectively decrease the quality of the gas...

----------


## hampstor

> _Originally posted by Thaco_ 
> * I'd take the gas discount, but at even 1% cash back on any other card you'd be getting $240/yr... i think you'd be much better off using that card for gas and the 4% on the scotia card for groceries and 1% on everything else.
> 
> I use the 4% scotia card for gas, plus i only buy from Centex on weekends or wednesday for an additional discount (2-3 cents depending which location) so i end up 6-7% off on gas.*



I use my momentum card for gas too. I gas up at co-op though. They provide a 3.5c/L grocery coupon (which I use) + 5-8c/L cash back at the end of the year with the coop cheque. I only have a regular momentum though - so I'm only seeing 2% cashback on fuel. 

Because of this thread I went back and looked at my online statement a bit closer and noticed it differentiates which purchases are 2% and which ones are 1%. I discovered it's actually not just fuel - but all purchases made at a gas station. So the means i'm also getting cashback on lottery tickets!  :Pooosie:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by hampstor_ 
> * 
> 
> I use my momentum card for gas too. I gas up at co-op though. They provide a 3.5c/L grocery coupon (which I use) + 5-8c/L cash back at the end of the year with the coop cheque. I only have a regular momentum though - so I'm only seeing 2% cashback on fuel. 
> 
> Because of this thread I went back and looked at my online statement a bit closer and noticed it differentiates which purchases are 2% and which ones are 1%. I discovered it's actually not just fuel - but all purchases made at a gas station. So the means i'm also getting cashback on lottery tickets! *



Yup. And bus passes for me too.  :Pimpin':

----------


## Thaco

> _Originally posted by hampstor_ 
> * 
> 
> I use my momentum card for gas too. I gas up at co-op though. They provide a 3.5c/L grocery coupon (which I use) + 5-8c/L cash back at the end of the year with the coop cheque. I only have a regular momentum though - so I'm only seeing 2% cashback on fuel. 
> 
> Because of this thread I went back and looked at my online statement a bit closer and noticed it differentiates which purchases are 2% and which ones are 1%. I discovered it's actually not just fuel - but all purchases made at a gas station. So the means i'm also getting cashback on lottery tickets! *



 same goes for grocery, only exception ebing walmart, MC sees walmart supercentres as grocery, but visa does not.

it's the store that classifies the purchase type, not the goods purchased.

that's why i loved my MBNA smartcash, i could buy household stuff, kids clothes, elects... everything at walmart and get 3% back... but now that they crippled the card i have to look elsewhere.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Thaco_ 
> * same goes for grocery, only exception ebing walmart, MC sees walmart supercentres as grocery, but visa does not.
> 
> it's the store that classifies the purchase type, not the goods purchased.
> 
> that's why i loved my MBNA smartcash, i could buy household stuff, kids clothes, elects... everything at walmart and get 3% back... but now that they crippled the card i have to look elsewhere.*



All good things come to an end... When I saw that TD bought MBNA, my heart sank.  :Guns:

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by Thaco_ 
> * same goes for grocery, only exception ebing walmart, MC sees walmart supercentres as grocery, but visa does not.
> 
> it's the store that classifies the purchase type, not the goods purchased.
> 
> that's why i loved my MBNA smartcash, i could buy household stuff, kids clothes, elects... everything at walmart and get 3% back... but now that they crippled the card i have to look elsewhere.*



Yep, always buy buspasses at Sobeys or gas station, and fill up on almost everything we need in life at Superstore when they have their spend $250 get $25 back, so the return on that was like 13% before (10% from the $25 gift card and 3% from CC), but just 12% now, but still better than nothing. The news of Walmart being counted as a grocery store is definatelly good, didn't realize it was and kept from buying groceries there unless its very convenient and small amount, but will definatelly reconsider.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> No 94 at Centex.
> I'm surprised you'd consider putting cheap gas in your new baby.
> 
> Which Gold Amex are you going for?*



Strider, 

I was conflicted on whether to go for the Gold or Platinum American Express. I chose the Gold card because I don't travel that often so I won't absorb the added perks. 

However, I'm planing to do (hopefully) 2 trips/year internationally or otherwise. Should I have went with the Platinum instead? 

Or is it for those frequent flyers who does 2 trips/month or more?

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Strider, 
> 
> I was conflicted on whether to go for the Gold or Platinum American Express. I chose the Gold card because I don't travel that often so I won't absorb the added perks. 
> 
> However, I'm planing to do (hopefully) 2 trips/year internationally or otherwise. Should I have went with the Platinum instead? 
> 
> Or is it for those frequent flyers who does 2 trips/month or more?*



I'd have to defer that to a resident beyond baller. I'd never be able to justify the annual fee at $400, much less $699.

----------


## slick2404

Is anyone using the RBC Westjet World card? Thoughts?

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> I'd have to defer that to a resident beyond baller. I'd never be able to justify the annual fee at $400, much less $699.*



Thanks. I can't figure it out too; $150 vs. $699

Some people here on Beyond live off of the Platinum and stand by it but I think they travel a lot to make it worth their while....

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Wow, what does that $700 annual fee give you? That's crazy.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> I was conflicted on whether to go for the Gold or Platinum American Express. I chose the Gold card because I don't travel that often so I won't absorb the added perks. 
> 
> However, I'm planing to do (hopefully) 2 trips/year internationally or otherwise. Should I have went with the Platinum instead? 
> 
> Or is it for those frequent flyers who does 2 trips/month or more?*



Absolutely not worth it, coming from a Platinum cardowner. It does give you access to their lounges for free, and a Priority Pass which allows you to pay for entry into almost all other lounges for $25 each person. It would be worth it if you travel 10+ trips a year with long layovers in multiple cities with a spouse/family.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Neil4Speed_ 
> * 
> 
> Absolutely not worth it, coming from a Platinum cardowner. It does give you access to their lounges for free, and a Priority Pass which allows you to pay for entry into almost all other lounges for $25 each person. It would be worth it if you travel 10+ trips a year with long layovers in multiple cities with a spouse/family.*



Dodged a bullet on that one. Good to know  :Smilie:

----------


## Nitro5

Never liked travel cards. Once all the fees and taxes travel is still expensive. 

For myself I find the Superstore card works for me. Since June I've received $100 in free groceries. The reward points really add up fast and I can use them all the time.

----------


## Neil4Speed

Have any of you guys looked into the Scotia Gold Amex? At Surface looks pretty good!

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Neil4Speed_ 
> *Have any of you guys looked into the Scotia Gold Amex? At Surface looks pretty good!*



The fact that it's a credit card and $99/annual may attract some people but I don't know how easy (difficult) it'll be to use the points. 

I know for a fact that American Express is painless when it comes to these redemptions so that's why I went with the Amex Gold vs. the Scotia Amex Gold.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by Neil4Speed_ 
> *Have any of you guys looked into the Scotia Gold Amex? At Surface looks pretty good!*



I just applied for one. I'll use it to compliment my TD Visa Infinite (everyday purchases) and PC World Mastercard (I do all my grocery shopping at Superstore).

With 4% back on gas, the annual fee will pretty much pay for itself. 4% back on eating out and entertainment, 1% back at Costco, and the $200 welcome bonus is just icing on the cake.




> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> The fact that it's a credit card and $99/annual may attract some people but I don't know how easy (difficult) it'll be to use the points. 
> 
> I know for a fact that American Express is painless when it comes to these redemptions so that's why I went with the Amex Gold vs. the Scotia Amex Gold.*



Redemption wise, it looks pretty much the same as TD Infinite. You can either book through their Travel Centre, or book anywhere else and call them up afterwards (once the transaction shows up on your bill) to apply points against the cost... I think this is the same as AMEX Membership rewards?

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> Redemption wise, it looks pretty much the same as TD Infinite. You can either book through their Travel Centre, or book anywhere else and call them up afterwards (once the transaction shows up on your bill) to apply points against the cost... I think this is the same as AMEX Membership rewards?*



Yup. Damn it. 

Oh well.

----------


## GoChris

Read the last few pages, sooo many options for cards.

I have a BMO Airmiles gold card now. I hate airmiles. I go on a flight once a year and usually the seat sale is as cheap or cheaper when factoring in I have to pay the taxes anyway. I also have the costco Amex Platinum cash rebate card.

We do most of our grocery shopping at costco and superstore. Gas is a mix between costco when we go, and superstore cause at least it's a discount vs going to petro and collecting useless measly points.

I had heard about the MBNA cashback card, but reading it sounds like it's been neutered a bunch?

What would someone recommend? I don't mind points if they can be redeemed for anything useful, airmiles is not useful. Buying gift cards and shit with them isn't worth a lot.

Thanks for the help!

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by GoChris_ 
> *Read the last few pages, sooo many options for cards.
> 
> I have a BMO Airmiles gold card now. I hate airmiles. I go on a flight once a year and usually the seat sale is as cheap or cheaper when factoring in I have to pay the taxes anyway. I also have the costco Amex Platinum cash rebate card.
> 
> We do most of our grocery shopping at costco and superstore. Gas is a mix between costco when we go, and superstore cause at least it's a discount vs going to petro and collecting useless measly points.
> 
> I had heard about the MBNA cashback card, but reading it sounds like it's been neutered a bunch?
> 
> ...



CapitalOne Aspire Cash back, no fees, $100 back first time you use it, 1% cash back on everything with 50% bonus at year end (so really 1.5% on everything), travel insurance included, has preauth on their website so can see all activity on your card, not only stuff thats posted.

This right now is one of the highest rated cards as MBNA lost that title with their cuts. MBNA is still better for gas and groceries at 2%, so a combo of both is what I am using now, before that it was all MBNA

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> CapitalOne Aspire Cash back, no fees, $100 back first time you use it, 1% cash back on everything with 50% bonus at year end (so really 1.5% on everything), travel insurance included, has preauth on their website so can see all activity on your card, not only stuff thats posted.
> 
> This right now is one of the highest rated cards as MBNA lost that title with their cuts. MBNA is still better for gas and groceries at 2%, so a combo of both is what I am using now, before that it was all MBNA*



CapitalOne is tiered-redemption though. Points utilization is lost.

----------


## Thaco

Got my Scotia Visa, cant beat 4% gas and groc... i'll use my MBNA to hit the next $50 cheque and then cancel it.

----------


## flipstah

The fact that you can get 4% return on eating and going to the movies is a steal. 

FUCK.  :Bang Head:

----------


## Thaco

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *The fact that you can get 4% return on eating and going to the movies is a steal. 
> 
> FUCK. *



 reaistically you can get 4% on any purchase, just buy gift cards from the grocery store  :Big Grin:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Thaco_ 
> * reaistically you can get 4% on any purchase, just buy gift cards from the grocery store *



LOL can't pull that off during dates... 

"Here's my... gift card..." 

*Rides home alone*

----------


## Thaco

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> LOL can't pull that off during dates... 
> 
> &quot;Here's my... gift card...&quot; 
> 
> *Rides home alone**



 if she cares about shit like that... let her go.

----------


## Feruk

> _Originally posted by Nitro5_ 
> *For myself I find the Superstore card works for me. Since June I've received $100 in free groceries. The reward points really add up fast and I can use them all the time.*



True but then you have to buy groceries at Superstore.  :Barf:  I worked at one; I will never buy anything from there that doesn't come pre-packaged.

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> CapitalOne is tiered-redemption though. Points utilization is lost.*



Not sure what you mean?

this is the card, don't seen anywhere any mention of any tiers, even reading the fine print. 1% for everything, 50% anniversary bonus. Usually I get about 600 bucks cash back any given year, that's a nice 300 dollar statement credit at the end of the year.

http://www.capitalone.ca/credit-card..._02_T_PRACWOVW

----------


## guessboi

Make sure to upgrade to the World Edition Superstore MC. 2% instead of 1% at Superstore.  :thumbs up:

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by Feruk_ 
> * 
> True but then you have to buy groceries at Superstore.  I worked at one; I will never buy anything from there that doesn't come pre-packaged.*



You would never survive outside of north America...I buy shit there all the time and have no issues...not like people buy the shit and eat it right away...its cooked, washed....seriously, go travel somewhere and see how things are, there is nothing to be afraid of about superstore, each store has their horror stories, but if I can save a ton then I don't mind. Germs make you build immunity  :Big Grin:

----------


## guessboi

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> Not sure what you mean?
> 
> this is the card, don't seen anywhere any mention of any tiers, even reading the fine print. 1% for everything, 50% anniversary bonus. Usually I get about 600 bucks cash back any given year, that's a nice 300 dollar statement credit at the end of the year.
> 
> http://www.capitalone.ca/credit-card..._02_T_PRACWOVW*



+1 No tiers. 1.50% everything.
Best travel insurance card ever! but Capital1 gave me a low limit on this card.  :thumbsdown:

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by guessboi_ 
> *Make sure to upgrade to the World Edition Superstore MC. 2% instead of 1% at Superstore. *



Is that just at Superstore for the 2%, and I am guessing 1% everywhere else?

Just got my first statement from Amazon, and big shot outs to them, their "no foreign curreny exchange" thing is amazing! I will never use another card when travelling. 

I put about 5k of USD onto the card, and it details every single transaction, and every one of my US transactions is cheaper in CAD, boo yah, you won't see this even when dollar is above PAR since all credit cards charge 2-2.5% for foreign currency exchange. And on top of it all, also get like 1% cash back as statement credit right away.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> Not sure what you mean?
> 
> this is the card, don't seen anywhere any mention of any tiers, even reading the fine print. 1% for everything, 50% anniversary bonus. Usually I get about 600 bucks cash back any given year, that's a nice 300 dollar statement credit at the end of the year.
> 
> http://www.capitalone.ca/credit-card..._02_T_PRACWOVW*



Crap. Helped if I read. I was referring to the Aspire Travel Platinum, which is not what you were referring to.

----------


## guessboi

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> Is that just at Superstore for the 2%, and I am guessing 1% everywhere else?
> 
> Just got my first statement from Amazon, and big shot outs to them, their &quot;no foreign curreny exchange&quot; thing is amazing! I will never use another card when travelling. 
> 
> I put about 5k of USD onto the card, and it details every single transaction, and every one of my US transactions is cheaper in CAD, boo yah, you won't see this even when dollar is above PAR since all credit cards charge 2-2.5% for foreign currency exchange. And on top of it all, also get like 1% cash back as statement credit right away.*



Yup 2% for eligible Loblaw Companies Limited stores - I am not sure about T&T...still using my 5% smart cash card promo.

+1 for Amazon card!  :thumbs up:

----------


## Tripz

FYI, CIBC having their travel reward cards waived for one year (Aerogold, Aerogold Infinite, Aventura World, Aeroclass, etc). 

Save on the annual fees of $120 for the high premium cards

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Tripz_ 
> *FYI, CIBC having their travel reward cards waived for one year (Aerogold, Aerogold Infinite, Aventura World, Aeroclass, etc). 
> 
> Save on the annual fees of $120 for the high premium cards*



Shows how desperate they are for clientele.

----------


## Super_Geo

> _Originally posted by guessboi_ 
> *Make sure to upgrade to the World Edition Superstore MC. 2% instead of 1% at Superstore. *



Why would you do that when you can get an MBNA Smart Cash card that gives you 3% on all gas and groceries (5% for the first 6 months)?

edit: Just read that the MBNA SC is being scaled back to 2%... well, that's unfortunate. Looks like everything's going on the RBC Avion card from now on.

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by Super_Geo_ 
> * 
> Looks like everything's going on the RBC Avion card from now on.*



I think there was one person who mentioned the RBC card...maybe, don't really recall, who is everyone? Share with us why that card may be the winner?

----------


## Strider

Link for first year annual fee waived on Scotia Gold Amex:
http://www.scotiabank.com/freeyear

Seems to be one of the best deals going right now...
- first year free
- $200 welcome bonus
- 4% back on gas / groceries / dining out / movies&entertainment
- 1% back on everything else

It's worth a try for a year... just to see where it's not accepted, and which stores count in certain categories. Walmart Supercentres are sometimes classified as grocery stores, which would be a huge bonus.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> *Link for first year annual fee waived on Scotia Gold Amex:
> http://www.scotiabank.com/freeyear
> 
> Seems to be one of the best deals going right now...
> - first year free
> - $200 welcome bonus
> - 4% back on gas / groceries / dining out / movies&amp;entertainment
> - 1% back on everything else
> ...



SONOFABITCH, that's a good deal.  :Bang Head:   :Bang Head:

----------


## eg_eric

I have the Scotia Scene Visa card, I got 2000 points for signing up and 2000 points for using it the first time, and if you use also the debit card the points rack up quick... i had 10500 at one time (It's 1000 points for a movie ticket).

You get 1pt for every $1 and 5 points for every $1 when you use it at the theatre, and I've been to 4 free movies with the wife so far... Keeps her happy  :Smilie:

----------


## Thaco

> _Originally posted by eg_eric_ 
> *I have the Scotia Scene Visa card, I got 2000 points for signing up and 2000 points for using it the first time, and if you use also the debit card the points rack up quick... i had 10500 at one time (It's 1000 points for a movie ticket).
> 
> You get 1pt for every $1 and 5 points for every $1 when you use it at the theatre, and I've been to 4 free movies with the wife so far... Keeps her happy *



 how long have you had it though? i'd rather the cash back, until MBNA changed the smartcash i was cashing a $50 cheque every month with them, they paid me $600 a year to use their card!

----------


## eg_eric

> _Originally posted by Thaco_ 
> * how long have you had it though? i'd rather the cash back, until MBNA changed the smartcash i was cashing a $50 cheque every month with them, they paid me $600 a year to use their card!*



wow thats pretty good. i just got mine in July, i just put everything on it and pay it right away.

----------


## Feruk

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * You would never survive outside of north America...I buy shit there all the time and have no issues...not like people buy the shit and eat it right away...its cooked, washed....seriously, go travel somewhere and see how things are, there is nothing to be afraid of about superstore, each store has their horror stories, but if I can save a ton then I don't mind. Germs make you build immunity *



I spent 8 years living in Poland (where you had to boil your water) and have travelled across 3 continents. Stayed in dozens of hostels with some being complete dirty shitholes. Doesn't gross me out. Here's just a few things I remember from my time working at Superstore:
1) Milk was stored outside of cooler for days at a time
2) Fish stored outside of cooler. My parents returned fish from there a couple times after finding worms in them.
3) I saw someone wipe their shoe on a bun which was later sold
4) And the worst... Not making this one up. There was a baker ARRESTED after a manager caught him jerking off into the bread dough on a night shift.

No thanks.

----------


## thetransporter

American Express Platinum Charge Card - 450/year 

Best card ever. 

-No foreign exchange fees
-Purchase protection -if you lost something they will cover it under American Express Assurance (not a chargeback)
Points of course
-No pre set spending limit
-Good deals on travel/hotel combos
-Warranty for electronics - easy to deal with, not just offering it matters.

and about a 1000 other benefits. 



After i got this card I completely stopped using my VISA/mastercard- they are pretty much dormant.

----------


## eblend

I know I mentioned this before, but some new information.

Just placed an order for some shoes for my wife on Naturalizer.ca, and remembered just before hitting the submit button that naturalizer is part of the emall thing MBNA is doing now. Logged it at http://www.onlinesmartcashmall.com, found Naturalizer in the list and went to their site, bought the shoes and will get 6% cash back on that purchase. There are a ton of retailers, so definatelly has some use, and it has been confirmed with a few people now including MBNA agent, the 6% at Naturalizer for example are ON TOP of the 1% you already get, so that's a total of 7% cash back. Newegg is on there and like a million others, so check it out when shopping online, as all of the % listed are ON TOP of the existing 1%

----------


## guessboi

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> *I know I mentioned this before, but some new information.
> 
> Just placed an order for some shoes for my wife on Naturalizer.ca, and remembered just before hitting the submit button that naturalizer is part of the emall thing MBNA is doing now. Logged it at http://www.onlinesmartcashmall.com, found Naturalizer in the list and went to their site, bought the shoes and will get 6% cash back on that purchase. There are a ton of retailers, so definatelly has some use, and it has been confirmed with a few people now including MBNA agent, the 6% at Naturalizer for example are ON TOP of the 1% you already get, so that's a total of 7% cash back. Newegg is on there and like a million others, so check it out when shopping online, as all of the % listed are ON TOP of the existing 1%*



Eblend,

This rebate site is much better than the MBNA smartcashmall.
http://www.greatcanadianrebates.ca/

 :thumbs up:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> *I know I mentioned this before, but some new information.
> 
> Just placed an order for some shoes for my wife on Naturalizer.ca, and remembered just before hitting the submit button that naturalizer is part of the emall thing MBNA is doing now. Logged it at http://www.onlinesmartcashmall.com, found Naturalizer in the list and went to their site, bought the shoes and will get 6% cash back on that purchase. There are a ton of retailers, so definatelly has some use, and it has been confirmed with a few people now including MBNA agent, the 6% at Naturalizer for example are ON TOP of the 1% you already get, so that's a total of 7% cash back. Newegg is on there and like a million others, so check it out when shopping online, as all of the % listed are ON TOP of the existing 1%*



Another reason to keep the card. Hmmkay. I'll bite.  :Smilie:

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by thetransporter_ 
> *American Express Platinum Charge Card - 450/year 
> 
> Best card ever. 
> 
> -No foreign exchange fees
> -Purchase protection -if you lost something they will cover it under American Express Assurance (not a chargeback)
> Points of course
> -No pre set spending limit
> ...



Pretty sure this one is a $699 annual fee now:
https://www.americanexpress.com/ca/e...platinum-card/

Purchase protection, extended warranty, and points can be had on even a no annual fee President's Choice Mastercard.  :Sleep ZzZZ:  

You didn't mention the only worthwhile benefits of the Platinum Amex, which are airport lounge access and companion tickets... and maybe hotel upgrades?

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by eg_eric_ 
> *I have the Scotia Scene Visa card, I got 2000 points for signing up and 2000 points for using it the first time, and if you use also the debit card the points rack up quick... i had 10500 at one time (It's 1000 points for a movie ticket).
> 
> You get 1pt for every $1 and 5 points for every $1 when you use it at the theatre, and I've been to 4 free movies with the wife so far... Keeps her happy *






> _Originally posted by eg_eric_ 
> *wow thats pretty good. i just got mine in July, i just put everything on it and pay it right away.*



1 point per $1 and 1000 points for a movie ticket (worth approximately $9.75 if you buy the passes from Costco) translates to roughly a 1% return... not very good. Plus you miss out on other benefits like purchase protection, extended warranty, travel insurance.

----------


## dj_rice

Gahhhhhh too many damn cards. Really sucks about MBNA. I just got it in October so I'll be throwing it into the sock drawer in 6 months after the 5% promo is gone. By next year I'll have 6 credit cards but 3 I will use regularily. Aiyahh. Better to keep them all, than cancel. 


Gonna be applying for 
Scotia Momentum Infinite Visa (Groceries + Bills)
Cap1 Aspire Cash World (Everything else)
PC MC World (Use for gas. I get 11 % Instant Return back from Superstore with Superbucks + PC Points)

Considering getting the
Canadian Tire Options Card (Thread on RFD saying you can pay your utility bills/property tax and hydro bills with it)



Found a pretty neat site that shows which card is best and what your rewards will be with what you spend. You can adjust the #'s to exactly what you spend monthly. And what is the best combo of cards to use for maximum cash back

http://www.canipayless.com/

----------


## V6-BoI

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> *Gahhhhhh too many damn cards. Really sucks about MBNA. I just got it in October so I'll be throwing it into the sock drawer in 6 months after the 5% promo is gone.*



Not sure if this was mentioned already, but what really sucks about MBNA is they are switching their policy effective December 1'st. Gonna cap the rewards to only $1250 of your purchases every month.

----------


## dj_rice

> _Originally posted by V6-BoI_ 
> * 
> 
> Not sure if this was mentioned already, but what really sucks about MBNA is they are switching their policy effective December 1'st. Gonna cap the rewards to only $1250 of your purchases every month.*




Yeah, they were the best credit card until TD bought them and changed everything. 

I think once I get the Cap1 Aspire, Scotia VISA and PC MC I'm done with credit cards as my wallet is too thick now.

----------


## CapnCrunch

> _Originally posted by carson blocks_ 
> * 
> 
>  I've got the Scotia Momentum Infinite as well. I travel for work almost every week, so with all my travel spending the extra annual fee paid for itself in no time.
> 
> 4% on gas and grocery
> 2% on drug store and recurring bill payments
> 1% on everything else
> 
> It also apparently comes with a complimentary concierge service and some other perks, but I haven't tried any of them so I have no idea what that stuff is good for.*



Thats actually really good. BRB, applying...

----------


## whiskas

The Aspire Travel seems to be a better deal than the Aspire cash. You still get the options of redeeming your points for 1.5% but you get 2% off all travel expenses on top of that. The travel insurance and benefits are much better on the travel card as well.

Aspire Travel:
Spend $100 - Receive 200pts which will get you $2 worth of travel, or it can be redeemed for $1.50 in cash back.

Aspire Cash:
Spend $100 - Receive $1 in cash back.

After owning each card for one year, assuming you spend $1000 a month on it:

Aspire Travel - 69000pts which works out to $690 worth of travel, minus the $120 annual fee you get $570 worth of travel out of it. Or you can redeem the points for $517.50 in cash (minus the annual $120 fee works out to $397.50) .

Aspire Cash - $280 cash back.

However, if you're a hermit with no friends, no life and never travel, then the Scotia Momentum Infinite card works out to be slightly better than the Aspire Travel.

----------


## Afrodeziak

I'm on the fence with RBC's avion and cap1 aspire travel. 
In my eyes they have equally advantages ways of working, same sign-up perk value, etc. Money spent to the % reward earned is slightly higher with Avion, but with Cap1, you can redeem money a lot earlier. ie. you spend $7500 to get $150 back with cap1, whereas you can't redeem with avion until you've dropped $15,000 on your card.

The only thing better is that cap1 gives a bonus on the year which makes the card $20 at renewal.... so a cheaper card to have over time.

So I bring up chats with both companies and have them explain why their card is better. Neither seemed to know anything about their competitor.. After wasting a bunch of my time, neither seemed to be able to add additional points, waive sign-up fee's, etc.... 

Basically explaining to them that as a new customer, I can choose who gets my $120, and they both basically said, I had a choice. Didn't seem like either side was into making a sale. 

Meh, I don't really want either now.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Depending on where you do your banking, RBC might waive that fee if you have accounts with them. I don't pay for that card due to other products i have with them. 

If it's just a standalone card, welp, you get the basic package, no incentive for them to add more on.

----------


## chibwack

Currently I have a silver Avion with $120 annual fee, but 40 of that was waived (not sure if was through group banking or just because...). I did get 20,000 points for switching my student visa to that though, so I'm using it for everything until I get 35,000 points and can fly to NYC or something. After that I'll re-evaluate whether I want to keep using it, or switch to a different one.

Also just applied for a Capital1 Aspire cash back, the free one though. My game plan is to only have one fee paying card, using the others mostly for a decent credit score/history.

What would be the best card regarding foreign exchange fees? My thinking is that I'll get my trip to the states with the Avion, but once I'm down there I'll be spending in USD everywhere, so should plan ahead for that. Annual fee or not doesn't matter, I probably won't take the trip until I'm pretty close to (possibly) switching away from the avion anyway.

----------


## Afrodeziak

RBC Told me that if I was paying for their VIP account service. $30 a month. That the avion card would be free.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Afrodeziak_ 
> *RBC Told me that if I was paying for their VIP account service. $30 a month. That the avion card would be free.*



You get a better deal with TD if you can keep a $5k balance in your chequing account.

----------


## nj2Type-S

i love my TD infinite visa. i literally use it for everything from coffee to package vacations. i've had it for just over 1 1/2 years now and i've accumulated a total of $1000 that goes toward any travel expense. i recommend this card!

----------


## thetransporter

RBC, TD, capital one, CIBC, scotiabank card, BMO cards do not compare to American Express Platinum Charge.

I do pay the 500 a year/ but it is the best card ever.

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by thetransporter_ 
> *RBC, TD, capital one, CIBC, scotiabank card, BMO cards do not compare to American Express Platinum Charge.
> 
> I do pay the 500 a year/ but it is the best card ever.*



Only problem with that card (other than an insane $500 dollar fee) is that more and more places are dumping Amex due to their high fees.

I have settled into 4 cards now, and so far I like them all for different things:

MBNA World Cash MC (no fees) - 2% on groceries and gas, 1% on everything else. Used to be 3% but they cut back, but they do have an online "mall" which redirects you to a ton of online retailers, allowing you to earn much more. I do a lot of online shopping, more often than not, the provider is on there. Accumulate $50 and they send you a cheque. Use this for groceries (including bus passes) and gas 

Capital One Aspire Cash MC (no fees) - 1% on everything, 50% bonus at the end of the year, so really 1.5% on everything. I use this to buy everything I don't put onto the MBNA card as I get 1.5% on all the purchases. Got a nifty $200 dollars credit on my card for signing up  :Big Grin: 

Amazon.ca Visa (no fees) - 1% cash back as an automatic credit to the acount at the end of the billing cycle. I use this card for ALL foreign transactions as they do not charge the typical 2-2.5% exchange rate fee. I put $14,000USD transaction onto that card a few weeks ago, if CAD=USD, that would be a $14350 once it is posted on my credit card due to the 2.5% exchange rate, BUT amazon does not charge this at all, so it came out to $13900 something as the dollar was slightly higher, AND to top it off, got an extra $140 dollars as bill credit (1% cash back)....so a $14000 transaction saved me nearly $500 bucks! Simply can't go wrong with that for a free card. I use it for everything that is sold in USD, and it will be my primary card of use when I travel anywhere.

Costco Amex - Just for Costco

----------


## Thaco

I got my scotia momentum yesterday, WHAT A SHIT SHOW... Scotia is the most ridiculous company ever to deal with... i have been with CIBC for 15+ years and only had to actually go talk to someone 2-3 times....

Scotia forces you to make an appointment, of which they are booking 2 weeks in advance, just to pick up a CC, every other CC company in this world mails the thing to you, but no, they need you in there, so you can basically tell the banker all the exact same info you entered on their online application, which they had already reviewed and approved.... i had a bill before i even got the damn card... and of course while you are in there they trash talk your current bank and try to pressure you in to BS.


Worst. Experience. Ever. (With a bank) 

This will be my last dealing with them... even with the great rewards on this card... it's not worth it.

----------


## woodywoodford

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> Amazon.ca Visa (no fees) - 1% cash back as an automatic credit to the acount at the end of the billing cycle. I use this card for ALL foreign transactions as they do not charge the typical 2-2.5% exchange rate fee. I put $14,000USD transaction onto that card a few weeks ago, if CAD=USD, that would be a $14350 once it is posted on my credit card due to the 2.5% exchange rate, BUT amazon does not charge this at all, so it came out to $13900 something as the dollar was slightly higher, AND to top it off, got an extra $140 dollars as bill credit (1% cash back)....so a $14000 transaction saved me nearly $500 bucks! Simply can't go wrong with that for a free card. I use it for everything that is sold in USD, and it will be my primary card of use when I travel anywhere.
> 
> *



That's exactly what I'm looking for! Is it the card they advertise at checkout ("Get $15 off your order with the Amazon Visa..."?). Shitty if it is because I just finished my christmas orders yesterday, but still. No translation fees are something I've been looking for.

Edit: (That was the one). Just applied and they gave me a massive credit limit.... Probably good as it'll be covering several weeks of trips at a time, but still. More than three times my other card. Nuts.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> Only problem with that card (other than an insane $500 dollar fee) is that more and more places are dumping Amex due to their high fees.*



Its actually 700 now, and places are not dumping Amex, there is actually a very small percentage of places that don't use it. You have to be a pretty heavy traveller to make use of the benefits that it has.




> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> Amazon.ca Visa (no fees) - 1% cash back as an automatic credit to the acount at the end of the billing cycle. I use this card for ALL foreign transactions as they do not charge the typical 2-2.5% exchange rate fee. I put $14,000USD transaction onto that card a few weeks ago, if CAD=USD, that would be a $14350 once it is posted on my credit card due to the 2.5% exchange rate, BUT amazon does not charge this at all, so it came out to $13900 something as the dollar was slightly higher, AND to top it off, got an extra $140 dollars as bill credit (1% cash back)....so a $14000 transaction saved me nearly $500 bucks! Simply can't go wrong with that for a free card. I use it for everything that is sold in USD, and it will be my primary card of use when I travel anywhere.
> *



Wow, great idea, I will look into this for sure.




> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> You get a better deal with TD if you can keep a $5k balance in your chequing account.*



Works out to be the same essentially, as if you were to put that into a low interest savings it would net a bit more than the annual fee.

----------


## flipstah

I'm still digging my Amex right now because:
- The charge card concept forces me to think about spending as paying it in full hurts if you go past your budget
- Service is phenomenal with American Express
- Chinese restaurants accept it. Win.

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> You get a better deal with TD if you can keep a $5k balance in your chequing account.*



I called into TD for some other reason on monday. I got suckered into their select service. The fact that ALL withdrawls (on the td side anyways) are free is what got me. And the "deluxe TD auto club" since I don't pay AMA. Free certified cheques?!

http://www.tdcanadatrust.com/product...nts/select.jsp

----------


## realazy

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> * 
> I called into TD for some other reason on monday. I got suckered into their select service. The fact that ALL atm withdrawls are free is what got me. And the &quot;deluxe TD auto club&quot; since I don't pay AMA. Free certified cheques?!
> 
> http://www.tdcanadatrust.com/product...nts/select.jsp*



Free bank drafts too!
TD also doesnt charge you on third party ATM withdrawals, so you only have to pay the third party fee.

----------


## msommers

Is that free withdrawl from 3rd party ATMs Canada only? Or International?

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Is that free withdrawl from 3rd party ATMs Canada only? Or International?*



Probably just within Canada. If it was international, business travelers will be all over that shiz.

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Is that free withdrawl from 3rd party ATMs Canada only? Or International?*






> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * Probably just within Canada. If it was international, business travelers will be all over that shiz.*






> No TD or network fee for non-TD ATM use anywhere in world (Interac network in Canada; Plus network outside of Canada3)
> 
> 3 The Plus Network is operated by Visa International which is responsible for ensuring all member banks are compliant with current standards to allow withdrawals by all Plus Cardholders. Certain states permit surcharging of international customers at independent ATMs. This surcharge will display electronically for the customer to accept before completing the transaction.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> * 
> 
> *



That footnote sucks. So that means there's no TD-related fee but I still get charged to use the machine?

Or is it refund-based?  :dunno:

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by woodywoodford_ 
> * 
> 
> That's exactly what I'm looking for! Is it the card they advertise at checkout (&quot;Get $15 off your order with the Amazon Visa...&quot;?). Shitty if it is because I just finished my christmas orders yesterday, but still. No translation fees are something I've been looking for.
> 
> Edit: (That was the one). Just applied and they gave me a massive credit limit.... Probably good as it'll be covering several weeks of trips at a time, but still. More than three times my other card. Nuts.*



http://www.amazon.ca/gp/cobrandcard/..._i=visa%20card

Thank one, sounds like you found it. I never knew these no exchange rate cards existed...wish I knew much sooner, I have done so much travelling and foreign currency purchases  :Frown: 

I applied online with it and it was an instant approval for 5k, and I could start shopping with it right away, but the actual card arrives in the mail a few weeks later for additional shopping elsewhere. Its 2% cashback on amazon purchases, 1% everywhere else, but like I said before, only use this card for anything that is charged in USD, which is a lot of things. Usenet, exam fees for IT, all travel ect. Excellent card, very happy with it, one I am most happy to use haha.

They also have an online request for increase, very painless, asked them to triple my limit and it was done in 2 business days without having to call in ect.

----------


## woodywoodford

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/gp/cobrandcard/..._i=visa%20card
> 
> Thank one, sounds like you found it. I never knew these no exchange rate cards existed...wish I knew much sooner, I have done so much travelling and foreign currency purchases 
> 
> I applied online with it and it was an instant approval for 5k, and I could start shopping with it right away, but the actual card arrives in the mail a few weeks later for additional shopping elsewhere. Its 2% cashback on amazon purchases, 1% everywhere else, but like I said before, only use this card for anything that is charged in USD, which is a lot of things. Usenet, exam fees for IT, all travel ect. Excellent card, very happy with it, one I am most happy to use haha.
> 
> They also have an online request for increase, very painless, asked them to triple my limit and it was done in 2 business days without having to call in ect.*



Yeah I'd looked on some government of canada website that listed supposedly all the credit cards providers in canada and their associated fees, including the translation, but the best rate I could find was I think 1% from some credit union I'd never heard of before, so I'd essentially given up hope. So happy to have seen this post.

----------


## yellowsnow

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> That footnote sucks. So that means there's no TD-related fee but I still get charged to use the machine?
> 
> Or is it refund-based? *



Yes that's right. Normally, TD will charge $5 per withdrawal on international ATMs. but with the select service account, the $5 fee is waived.

I believe the fee is normally $3 in the USA, but that's waived as well.

----------


## Palmiros

I'm using the RBC Infinite Avion as well, but after seeing the Capital One Aspire Cash MC, I must say it doesn't feel like such a bargain anymore.

I do a fair amount of travelling and I've got around 190k points on it at the moment. Love the fact that its travel centered, in the benefits it offers.
That being said, the Cap One CMC, offers most, if not all the benefits the RBC Infinite Avion offers (and then some) with the only difference being that it's a cash back card, instead of a rewards system.

RBC Infinite is $120 a year vs Cap One CMC is 0.. am I missing something here?

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by yellowsnow_ 
> * 
> 
> Yes that's right. Normally, TD will charge $5 per withdrawal on international ATMs. but with the select service account, the $5 fee is waived.
> 
> I believe the fee is normally $3 in the USA, but that's waived as well.*



Hmm this is awesome for travelling. I hate walking around with loads of cash and the transaction fees really start to add up.

I'm still considering this guy instead of the Avion

http://www.capitalone.ca/credit-card...ds+Credit+Card

----------


## thetransporter

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> Only problem with that card (other than an insane $500 dollar fee) is that more and more places are dumping Amex due to their high fees.
> 
> I have settled into 4 cards now, and so far I like them all for different things:
> 
> MBNA World Cash MC (no fees) - 2% on groceries and gas, 1% on everything else. Used to be 3% but they cut back, but they do have an online &quot;mall&quot; which redirects you to a ton of online retailers, allowing you to earn much more. I do a lot of online shopping, more often than not, the provider is on there. Accumulate $50 and they send you a cheque. Use this for groceries (including bus passes) and gas 
> 
> ...



that Amex doesnt charge exchange fees as well - 

Only places i know that dont accept amex are superstore - and the shoppers drug mart on 1 st se - only because too many of them dont have chips. And my insurance company progressive but they do accept paypal. 

its not for everyone but - That amex has no exchange fee as well.

I dont know about amazon but as a FBA a seller- they closed my account with about 20,000$ of my inventory in their wearhouse - not even a "we closed your account message" 

and the worst part is - my niece ordered an item on amazon - never arrived - instead they closed her account after she filed a A to Z claim -

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by thetransporter_ 
> * 
> 
> that Amex doesnt charge exchange fees as well - 
> 
> Only places i know that dont accept amex are superstore - and the shoppers drug mart on 1 st se - only because too many of them dont have chips. And my insurance company progressive but they do accept paypal. 
> 
> its not for everyone but - That amex has no exchange fee as well.
> 
> ...



The card is provided by Chase....just branded as Amazon, so has nothing to do with the amazon operation. I have been an amazon shopper from the days they first opened and never had a single problem with them.


Regardless, I use my CC for EVERYTHING, and plenty of places carry the VISA,MC or Interact logo only. Tim Horton's for example, Wendy's (at least the ones I frequent) all only accept MC or VISA, unless they are just not advertising Amex but still accept it, not sure.

To put the amazon card into perspective with that example $15000 purchase I actually made...had I used this Amex card that you say also has no exchange rate...I would have just broken even on the fees alone, vs being up $500.

----------


## woodywoodford

The smoke shop in my office won't accept credit cards for anything but lottery tickets, which cost some % fee typically. No idea how that works, but today's the first time I've used debit in probably 6 months.

Are they doing this as a cash grab? If they can accept visa for a lottomax ticket, why can't they accept it for a pack of smokes?

----------


## benyl

> _Originally posted by thetransporter_ 
> * 
> 
> that Amex doesnt charge exchange fees as well - 
> *



2.5%

http://searchcaen.americanexpress.co...nav=faq%7c5732

----------


## Skyline_Addict

> _Originally posted by woodywoodford_ 
> *The smoke shop in my office won't accept credit cards for anything but lottery tickets, which cost some % fee typically. No idea how that works, but today's the first time I've used debit in probably 6 months.
> 
> Are they doing this as a cash grab? If they can accept visa for a lottomax ticket, why can't they accept it for a pack of smokes?*



The smoke shop in my building says they won't do CC for anything under $10. it has something to do with a per transaction fee that are charged because shops like that usually have really basic deposit accounts.

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by benyl_ 
> * 
> 
> 2.5%
> 
> http://searchcaen.americanexpress.co...nav=faq%7c5732*



Actually, to my surprise I saw a few days ago (can't find it now, was by accident) some Branded American Express card that had no exchange fees in the advertisement, so I do believe there are other cards out there, but I don't know if it was a paid card of free.

----------


## thetransporter

[QUOTE]_Originally posted by benyl_ 
* 

2.5%

http://searchcaen.americanexpress.co...nav=faq%7c5732* [/QUOTE0


The platinum change i have does not - its not the Platinum Credit card with a safeway/airmiles logo on it.

----------


## thetransporter

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> The card is provided by Chase....just branded as Amazon, so has nothing to do with the amazon operation. I have been an amazon shopper from the days they first opened and never had a single problem with them.
> 
> 
> Regardless, I use my CC for EVERYTHING, and plenty of places carry the VISA,MC or Interact logo only. Tim Horton's for example, Wendy's (at least the ones I frequent) all only accept MC or VISA, unless they are just not advertising Amex but still accept it, not sure.
> 
> To put the amazon card into perspective with that example $15000 purchase I actually made...had I used this Amex card that you say also has no exchange rate...I would have just broken even on the fees alone, vs being up $500.*




I applied - amazon/chase told to call in 
They didnt like my Rural route address- They said it was a post office . I said no its not, they said ok be please hold - DECLINED - because "we look at good maps and we entered your address and it directed us to right to downtown Calgary" 

The CSR just seemed so stupid I didn't feel like talking to her anymore. Oh well hurt my credit a bit but nice to have a card in addition to Amex that has no foreign exchange fee..

----------


## woodywoodford

I had a chase futureshop card for a while, no complaints at all as far as service goes. But I hate that chase website.... doesn't give you any detail at all. Sure hoping amazon has a different setup, if it's a chase card.

----------


## msommers

Was at Scotia today and they told me about a new rewards card they're doing. Glanced at it but what really turns me off is that it's Amex. How many places actually accept that internationally vs. Mastercard and VISA? I'll have to figure it out per dollar how good it is. More info here

Look more into it, that Scotia card is fucking terrible. The fact she was even remotely proud of it is pathetic! Nearly half the initial sign-up bonus value ($200 vs. $350 of Capital One) and they make you accumulate 4x points/$1 only on gas/groceries type stuff and 1x/$1 on everything else.

Fucking Scotia. I should really switch banks lol.

----------


## thetransporter

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Was at Scotia today and they told me about a new rewards card they're doing. Glanced at it but what really turns me off is that it's Amex. How many places actually accept that internationally vs. Mastercard and VISA? I'll have to figure it out per dollar how good it is. More info here
> 
> Look more into it, that Scotia card is fucking terrible. The fact she was even remotely proud of it is pathetic! Nearly half the initial sign-up bonus value ($200 vs. $350 of Capital One) and they make you accumulate 4x points/$1 only on gas/groceries type stuff and 1x/$1 on everything else.
> 
> Fucking Scotia. I should really switch banks lol.*



Amex is building ground at places. Some merchants are able to negotiate with Amex for more competitive rates.

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by woodywoodford_ 
> *I had a chase futureshop card for a while, no complaints at all as far as service goes. But I hate that chase website.... doesn't give you any detail at all. Sure hoping amazon has a different setup, if it's a chase card.*



Interesting, I actually find their site pretty good. I just used it yesterday to pull up some info to submit for expenses, and I found it to be the opposite actually.

Lists all the financial info on the left side as a summary, including your rewards, then lists all your transactions on the right, and you can click on each transaction to get the details. I love the fact that you can see the details on a single transaction, and it lists the base currency, and then what it is in CAD. Had to submit a USD claim yesterday and my manager told me to print out my bill and black out things I don't want them to see.....and this is what I used to do before, but with a single transaction view I just print that out and submit it, and it has all the information. I also like the fact that they list what type of business this is right on the summary page of transactions, so you don't have to keep guessing what something is if you don't remember a transaction as the merchant type is often enough to jog your memory.

Here is a snipped of one of my transactions by the way, see the exchange rate between USD and CAD  :Big Grin: 

Merchant Information 
PROMETRIC *EXAM FEE
800-597-1000,MN 55435 

Country Code 
US - United States 

Original Acct # *************** 
Transaction Date 12/06/2012 
Posted On 12/06/2012 
Transaction Type Purchase 
Amount $149.05 
Currency Canadian Dollar (CAD) 

Reference Number 
#########################

MCC Description 
SCHOOLS AND EDUCATIONAL SERVICES NOT ELSEWHER 

Source Amount $150.00 
Source Currency US Dollar (USD) 
Conversion Rate 00000000.993666667

----------


## carson blocks

> _Originally posted by Thaco_ 
> *I got my scotia momentum yesterday, WHAT A SHIT SHOW...*



That's odd, when I got mine I simply applied online, the card showed up in the mail, and I called the number on the little sticker to activate it. Completely painless for me. I was already a Scotia customer for other banking products though.

----------


## GS430

Anyone know which CC has the best "welcome bonus", I see the Scotiabank Gold Amex has '20,000 points (200$ worth of travel) right now..

Basically I want to book a flight on it, reap the introductory bonus, pay it off right away, and cut it up.

----------


## Thaco

> _Originally posted by carson blocks_ 
> * 
> 
> That's odd, when I got mine I simply applied online, the card showed up in the mail, and I called the number on the little sticker to activate it. Completely painless for me. I was already a Scotia customer for other banking products though.*



 i have my work RSP through them, but no normal accounts, i think they just wanted to get me in there to sell me on their bank account, which after that experience they could have given me 10% interest on a savings account and i'd be hesitant

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by GS430_ 
> *Anyone know which CC has the best &quot;welcome bonus&quot;, I see the Scotiabank Gold Amex has '20,000 points (200$ worth of travel) right now..
> 
> Basically I want to book a flight on it, reap the introductory bonus, pay it off right away, and cut it up.*



I think Aspire and Avion have equiv. of $350 signup bonus.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Was at Scotia today and they told me about a new rewards card they're doing. Glanced at it but what really turns me off is that it's Amex. How many places actually accept that internationally vs. Mastercard and VISA? I'll have to figure it out per dollar how good it is. More info here
> *



I think I can speak a bit to this, but I am definitely not as seasoned of a traveller as you. 

From my experience, Amex is far better accepted in the other countries I have been to than in Canada. America, well obviously fine, UK, almost all places accept AMEX, and surprisingly Asia as well. I had no problem using my card anywhere in Bangkok or Colombo. They are trying hard to get into the Asian market and I even got discounts for using my Amex (nominal, like 1%), but still speaks to how agressively they are trying to get into those markets

----------


## msommers

Thanks Neil, that's good info  :thumbs up:

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Was at Scotia today and they told me about a new rewards card they're doing. Glanced at it but what really turns me off is that it's Amex. How many places actually accept that internationally vs. Mastercard and VISA? I'll have to figure it out per dollar how good it is. More info here
> 
> Look more into it, that Scotia card is fucking terrible. The fact she was even remotely proud of it is pathetic! Nearly half the initial sign-up bonus value ($200 vs. $350 of Capital One) and they make you accumulate 4x points/$1 only on gas/groceries type stuff and 1x/$1 on everything else.
> 
> Fucking Scotia. I should really switch banks lol.*



Hey M, Just doing some quick research as well right now for a new CC. I was fairly impressed with the Scotia card. Granted the initial sign up bonus isn't amazing, but the rewards were impressive to me considering it includes Dining and Entertainment at a 4% (essentially), return. I spend allot on eating out and going out, so this was totally valuable to me, and not offered by the momentum infinite. The benefits that the Momentum Infite may be good if you have allot of reoccurring bill payments or spend lots at drug stores (pharm), but, otherwise, I personally, would get better returns with the Amex Plat.

I'm speaking to the Momentum Infinite card as people were bringing it up here as an option. I need to look a bit more in detail on the Cap One Card, but have reservations due to poor customer service from what I have heard. 

Also in terms of travel, it has some great benefits, including a discounted Priority Pass at $65 (if lounge access is important), plus, Trip Cancellation. It says it also offers concierge service, I don't expect it to be at the same level as the Plat Amex, however, still a decent feature. The Travel Coverage on the Momentum Infinite are pretty basic.

Comparing Scotia Gold Amex to the Amex Charge, it would depend allot on how much you spend on Travel. If you spend huge amounts on travel, the Amex charge has it trumped with double points, and also transfer ability to other programs. If you use points to travel first class/business (which is best use of your points in terms of rate of return), the Amex Charge is the way to go. But no trip cancellation insurance.

I generally have a preference towards Cash towards travel rather than Aeroplan points. Aeroplan is fantastic if you travel to obscure areas (say like Yukon), or travel by Business/First, but I don't do much of that kind of travelling, and for that reason I prefer at this time to go towards a cash towards card so I can apply it towards my $500 Vegas trips etc.

Something I don't get about the Capital One World Travel Card is their redemption patterns. Ie. If you redeem exactly at $150, you spend 15000 points, which works out to be a 2% return (good), however, if you redeem at $151, you have to spend 35,000 points it would be a 0.8% return (bad). This would really annoy me in the long term. Its fine after the $600 level as all redemption are at 2%.

Another card worth looking at is the BMO Rewards® World EliteTM MasterCard®. At a rate of return of 1.9c per point its worth it if you want a no-brainer card travel rewards card. All the good coverage, plus Priority pass with 4 lounge access per year, plus the usability of MC. The thing that concerns me is that you must book through BMO Rewards Center. I don't know if those prices are the same or more than Expedia etc.

The TD First Class Travel Card rate of return is 1.5% as a comparison to the Capital One card of the same, but I believe you can apply these points pretty easily to any travel which is good for sure.

----------


## msommers

Hmm I must have glanced over some things. I guess I saw the near half sign-up bonus and also with the Aspire's yearly points bonus, the annual fee goes from $120 -> $20 vs. the $99 with Scotia. That said, it doesn't sound like a problem getting the first year waived with Scotia either...

I might have to go through with a fine comb and really compare these guys. This Scotia card might not be so bad after all  :Smilie:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Neil4Speed_ 
> * 
> 
> I think I can speak a bit to this, but I am definitely not as seasoned of a traveller as you. 
> 
> From my experience, Amex is far better accepted in the other countries I have been to than in Canada. America, well obviously fine, UK, almost all places accept AMEX, and surprisingly Asia as well. I had no problem using my card anywhere in Bangkok or Colombo. They are trying hard to get into the Asian market and I even got discounts for using my Amex (nominal, like 1%), but still speaks to how agressively they are trying to get into those markets*



+1. I didn't have trouble using my Amex Gold in the Philippines and Australia.

I was very surprised that I even tweeted about it at the Amex Canada site lol.

If the Amex Plat suddenly have no forex fees, I will definitely consider switching but right now, the Gold is more than enough; points paid for an extra night in Sydney at Swissotel. 

I wish Amex Canada would bring their Preferred Gold; triple points on travel purchases!

----------


## msommers

http://www.scotiabank.com/ca/common/...Categories.pdf

Here is a list of valid merchants for the 4x points earning. I may be missing it but I'm surprised that Calgary Co-op, Superstore and Costco aren't listed under grocers.

Additionally, they have the Dining restaurants that qualify. I was surprised to see Holt Renfrew, I wonder if that includes their clothing section! Many not surprisingly are chain restaurants but there are a few good ones like Joey's, Moxies, Ruth's Chris among others. Both movie theatres are there along with Ticketmaster.

The Aspire does 2x points on everything so I guess it depends on where you spend your cash. 

I don't like Aspire's points breakdown either but that may include trips that include flight/hotel. But I mean frick, I couldn't find a flight to Vancouver for <$400 so it wouldn't be hard to get it over $600, especially if it includes hotel.

One thing I need to look at closer is how to redeem the points and if it has to be through their own travel centre. If so, those prices might be totally out to lunch and completely offset any savings.

I put together a little comparison of the basics, let me know if there are more things and/or needs correction(s).

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *...*



Thanks so much for the breakdown M. After looking at the redemption's were 4X is actually provided the Amex doesn't look as appealing to me. 

Btw, the SB Amex Gold also has the price protection.

Per my calculations now, the front runners for my primary card are 

1. Aspire Travel World MC

2. TD First Class Visa Infinite - I am very curious to know about experiences people have had booking through the TD rewards site. Something interesting is the Medical coverage is 15 days, whereas on the CO and the Amex Gold it is 22/25.

3. Scotiabank American Express Gold

4. BMO Rewards World Elite MC - dependant on the BMO Travel Rewards site

Something perhaps of value if your comparing the BMO rewards Elite and the Aspire card.

http://www.rewardscanada.ca/ccrewardcompare.html

There are more 'sweet spots' for the Aspire out of the ones compared when looking at long haul flights, its short haul flights where the BMO card has its advantage. The reason for this is for flights over $600, that 0.1% pulls the Aspire ahead (but we are really picking hairs here haha). I don't know too much about the BMO travel rewards site so I would say that the Aspire's easy apply point system would pull it out ahead.

Urgh, I just don't want a CO card as a primary!

----------


## flipstah

For me, I think the best Reward CC is a balance of great point earnings and easy redemption.

If the Capital One Aspire is a big earner of points but a PITA to redeem, I'll stick to the 2nd best, which IMO is the Amex Gold. 

That Scotiabank Amex Gold is awesome if it's 25 days medical; my Gold card is only 15.

I heard good things for the TD First Class VISA so that's a safe bet too.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *For me, I think the best Reward CC is a balance of great point earnings and easy redemption.
> 
> If the Capital One Aspire is a big earner of points but a PITA to redeem, I'll stick to the 2nd best, which IMO is the Amex Gold. 
> 
> That Scotiabank Amex Gold is awesome if it's 25 days medical; my Gold card is only 15.
> 
> I heard good things for the TD First Class VISA so that's a safe bet too.*



Your right on your logic. One thing bad about the Scoiabank Amex is that the service is handled by Scotia and not by AMEX... so I have to say goodbye to the fabled Amex customer service. Thats one very solid thing you got going on Flipstah with your gold card.

The more I look at it, I am pretty sure that the Scotiabank Amex is going to give me the best return since I do eat out and go out allot. Msommers, that list was very handy, and clarified that Drinking Places (Alcoholic Beverages) including Bars, Taverns, Nightclubs, 
Cocktail Lounges, and Discotheques (Merchant Code: 5813) qualifies. I love my discotheques.  :Smilie:  

The definite yes if I can take advantage of the offer they are providing right now 'for select customers' http://www.scotiabank.com/ca/en/0,,5741,00.html

My Secondary card would be a Cap One World Cash MC, with no annual fee, and a Marriott Visa (which has some great sign up incentives right now, and offers the same no forex fee) - I will negotiate out a waive of the Annual fee after a year, and if they don't give it to me I will get the Amazon Visa.

Something interesting for those of you with the RBC Avion Card. You can really maximize your return if you transfer your points during a bonus event over to BA Avios points and travel to England/France. The returns are about 4.5% if you consider an average ticket price of around $1000.

----------


## msommers

Nice link! I might have to print that off if I go in. Having the card for a year then cancelling might be worth it since they don't have a problem waiving fees for the first year but apparently can't do anything for the following years (apparently, *insert eyeroll* haha).

A buddy of mine has the Avion. He got his annual fee reduced down to $80 I think since he moved everything over to RBC and setup an RRSP account.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Nice link! I might have to print that off if I go in. Having the card for a year then cancelling might be worth it since they don't have a problem waiving fees for the first year but apparently can't do anything for the following years (apparently, *insert eyeroll* haha).
> 
> A buddy of mine has the Avion. He got his annual fee reduced down to $80 I think since he moved everything over to RBC and setup an RRSP account.*



Thats pretty good, I found it strange how the Avion didn't offer trip cancellation - for a travel based card a bit odd.

Anyone wondering about the Marriott Card, it does offer some benefits outside of the great sign up benefits (worth about 600 if you actually stay in hotels during the year), and the 0 forex fee

https://creditcards.chase.com/a1/mar...ksh/?CELL=6TVB

You get a free annual stay every year, which would make up for the $85 annual fee pretty easily.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Do all those cards also add:

1 year extra warranty on all purchases
Zero liability fraud coverage
Medical coverage when traveling
Car insurance when traveling


I am looking to switch my CC now that Airmiles have an expiry date, but those are the features I really like with my BMO Mastercard currently.

My brother has a TD Infinite Visa and redemption is VERY easy with zero restrictions, but I don't know how good the points deal is. You can also apply the points toward a portion of the travel to make it cheaper.

I think I would get more out of a travel card, just because 1% on all purchases would only bring a few hundred dollars a year back, and I hardly ever grocery shop or get gas so those 3% cards would be even worse for me.

Amex gold looks good, but how many places in Calgary accept AMEX? I never really notice, but I didn't think many did.

That AMEX gold looks awesome actually...just worried about acceptance:

https://www.americanexpress.com/ca/e...-rewards-card/

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Do all those cards also add:
> 
> 1 year extra warranty on all purchases
> Zero liability fraud coverage
> Medical coverage when traveling
> Car insurance when traveling
> 
> 
> ...



Most major places will, you will find an some smaller places simply do not, and are dropping Amex due to their fees. There are a few restaurants that I frequent which all have a little sorry note thing on the front that says they don't accemt Amex.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Do all those cards also add:
> 
> 1 year extra warranty on all purchases
> Zero liability fraud coverage
> Medical coverage when traveling
> Car insurance when traveling
> 
> 
> ...



All of those cards have Zero Liability, I believe that is a standard feature for all VISA/Mastercards

The TD Infinite Visa is the nice "no brain" card, pretty much a straight 1.5% redemption. Medical insurance is 15 days compared to 22/25 days if it matters to you. I have heard good things about the TD Travel Expedia Rewards site too, which nets you 4.5% return. 

I havn't really had too many issues with Amex in Calgary, the only places where people would spend sizeable amounts and it is not accepted is Superstore and maybe Tims.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Interesting - good info, thanks guys.

So why is the Capital one Aspire a pain to redeem? The website says you just purchase the travel on your card, then redeem after the fact, so there are never any restrictions. TD Avion works the same way I believe. That seems pretty good, no?

http://www.capitalone.ca/credit-card...-travel-world/

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Interesting - good info, thanks guys.
> 
> So why is the Capital one Aspire a pain to redeem? The website says you just purchase the travel on your card, then redeem after the fact, so there are never any restrictions. TD Avion works the same way I believe. That seems pretty good, no?
> 
> http://www.capitalone.ca/credit-card...-travel-world/*



I have heard Aspire is pretty easy to redeem, just click on the thing on the website and redeem. Flipstah, do you mind filling us in? Unless your referring to the tiered redemption, which I agree, is irritating for 'cheap' trips.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

If it's not too bad to redeem, the Capital One Aspire works out to the equivalent of 2% cash back in the form of travel. That is more than any card that just gives straight cash back, as far as I know.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *If it's not too bad to redeem, the Capital One Aspire works out to the equivalent of 2% cash back in the form of travel. That is more than any card that just gives straight cash back, as far as I know.*



yes, its quite good. You need to do a bit of research comparing benefits though dependant on your spending patterns other cards can work out better. Ie. For me the Scotia Amex Gold would give a return closer to 2.4/2.5%. 

If your strictly focused towards Cash back, consider the Scotia Momentum Visa (but not great insurances), or the CO Aspire World Travel MC.

If you travel a tonne and pay for it using the card, the Amex Gold, or TD FC Travel Infinite Visa would be your best bet.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I don't travel a ton (1 big trip a year usually, + 1-2 small ones), but when I do I like to use points if possible. So, earning extra points on travel purchases would not be great for me I don't think.

I hardly spend anything at all on groceries/gas (under $100 a month). Most of my spending is on entertainment, eating out, merchandise, etc. so I don't think the cards that give extra % on gas/groceries would be of use to me.

Basically I want whatever gives me the highest possible return regardless of my type of purchase, and is most similar to receiving cash.

Medical coverage, warranty, rental car insurance, and zero fraud liability is also important but I see now that pretty well every card does that.

Also I kind of hate Scotia Bank haha, so that CO Aspire is looking pretty good right now at basically 2% back on everything, plus a huge initial & yearly point bonuses, plus 22 day medical and all the other goodies.

Unfortunately for me, I have quite a few airmiles and I don't think anyone will transfer airmiles (they all seem to do aeroplan, etc.).

----------


## Neil4Speed

Not all cards give Medical, just as a consideration.

Aspire may be well suited to you then, and you can apply the points towards your big trips.

Do you spend more on Travelling than on Dining/Entertainment?

Feel free to PM me if you want me to do a more high level breakdown for you

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Neil4Speed_ 
> * 
> 
> I have heard Aspire is pretty easy to redeem, just click on the thing on the website and redeem. Flipstah, do you mind filling us in? Unless your referring to the tiered redemption, which I agree, is irritating for 'cheap' trips.*



Well, I don't have the CO card for this reason but this is from their site:

http://www.capitalone.ca/credit-card...-travel-world/

How many reward miles do I need to travel? 


Cost of Your Travel 

Rewards Miles Needed 

Up to $150

15,000

$150.01 to $350

35,000

$350.01 to $600

60,000

$600.01 and greater

Travel cost x100

So you're *forced* to spend more if you're stuck in those brackets, which is dumb IMO.




> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *
> Amex gold looks good, but how many places in Calgary accept AMEX? I never really notice, but I didn't think many did.
> 
> That AMEX gold looks awesome actually...just worried about acceptance:
> 
> https://www.americanexpress.com/ca/e...-rewards-card/*



AMEX is accepted anywhere big US/Canadian retailers are present; Wal-Mart, Best Buy, The Bay, all gas stations, etc.

Retail stores are iffy but if they're brand name (i.e. Oakley store vs. random sunglass place), then more than likely they accept AMEX.

Only places I know that don't are Superstore, Timmy's, Shoppers Drug Mart (soon), and small shops. 

For food, most mid to high-end restaurants accept AMEX. McDonald's and Starbucks because they're American. 

On a random note, Sun's Restaurant on Centre St. accepts AMEX lol.  :Pimpin':  

The Gold card only makes it worth your while if you travel a lot and/or get gas/groceries. If you dine a lot, you MAY* be able to take advantage of AMEX's restaurant offerings (I get e-flyers about it but they're mostly in Vancouver but I think that's because I set it like that and forgot how to change it haha). 

The Gold card also has what you're looking for in terms of insurance coverage but it is a charge paid; balance must be paid in full every month.

AMEX also came out with a new card called the 'Choice' and ChoicePlus' credit card (balance is okay), which lets you customize where you earn points on! If there's a place you always go to on a regular basis and it's on their list, double points. 

If it's the same as my AMEX Blue Sky credit card, redemption is easy as calling after you've done the purchase (it works like a credit/refund).

https://www.americanexpress.com/ca/e...t/choice-card/

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I did notice the CO Aspire spending brackets, but they cap at $600 and most travel costs more than that.

Also, could you not just redeem up to the lowest bracket, and then pay the rest out of pocket, in order to not waste any points?

If that is possible then I don't really see it as a disadvantage.

For example if your trip cost $400, redeem 35000 points for the $350 maximum in that bracket, then cover the remaining $50 yourself?

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *I did notice the CO Aspire spending brackets, but they cap at $600 and most travel costs more than that.
> 
> Also, could you not just redeem up to the lowest bracket, and then pay the rest out of pocket, in order to not waste any points?
> 
> If that is possible then I don't really see it as a disadvantage.
> 
> For example if your trip cost $400, redeem 35000 points for the $350 maximum in that bracket, then cover the remaining $50 yourself?*



If it's anything like any other card, it should be but sucks if your purchase is in the middle of the bracket:

You have 60k points and a $500 plane ride.

$500 ticket means you can only redeem $350 and have to shell out $150 but if you count it, your points can cover for the WHOLE trip. 

You can use 60,000 points but then you wasted 10k points.

You do save $50 by using the whole thing but you get better value if you had a $600 ticket.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> If it's anything like any other card, it should be but sucks if your purchase is in the middle of the bracket:
> 
> You have 60k points and a $500 plane ride.
> 
> $500 ticket means you can only redeem $350 and have to shell out $150 but if you count it, your points can cover for the WHOLE trip. 
> 
> ...



OK, well that isn't too bad then. There's certainly a chance your trip is barely outside a bracket, but most travel costs over $600 (at least in my experience). Since it's a straight cash conversion, using a portion of the points and then paying the rest out of pocket isn't that bad - You still get a $500 plane ticket for $350 or whatever, you aren't losing anything. Covering the entire trip would obviously be better, but you aren't being penalized.

The brackets aren't ideal, but I think overall it still looks like the best value.

It's a flat 2% on all purchases for travel, and points equate to 1.5% cash back (same as their no-fee non-travel card) should you choose you prefer that instead. You always get the option.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> OK, well that isn't too bad then. There's certainly a chance your trip is barely outside a bracket, but most travel costs over $600 (at least in my experience). Since it's a straight cash conversion, using a portion of the points and then paying the rest out of pocket isn't that bad - You still get a $500 plane ticket for $350 or whatever, you aren't losing anything. Covering the entire trip would obviously be better, but you aren't being penalized.
> 
> The brackets aren't ideal, but I think overall it still looks like the best value.
> 
> It's a flat 2% on all purchases for travel, and points equate to 1.5% cash back (same as their no-fee non-travel card) should you choose you prefer that instead. You always get the option.*



True and the point value for redemption is the same for both cards:

15,000 CO points = $150
100 points = $1

10,000 AMEX points = $10
100 points = $1

It's just the way on how easy it is to redeem them. For AMEX, I can do it online in my account. The site recognizes any travel related purchases and it's just transferring points. Boom.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> If it's anything like any other card, it should be but sucks if your purchase is in the middle of the bracket:
> 
> ...*



Exactly, if you get on the wrong end of the redemption scale its 0.8%, but as Mitsu said, it would be lowest 1.5% as cash > travel.

I usually book Hotel and Flight seperately so under $600 flight is very reasonable within NA.

Also Shoppers does accept AMEX and has for as long as I remember, I think there are a handful of odd locations that haven't upgraded their machines, but DT, Market, Chinook, never had a problem.

If anyone wants a good Scotiabank Amex to Amex gold comparison: http://blog.rewardscanada.ca/2012/12...n-express.html

Back in the day Amex gold was 2% cash back... sigh.

Regular Amex Gold also has the points transfer ability, which some will appreciate.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Neil4Speed_ 
> * 
> 
> Exactly, if you get on the wrong end of the redemption scale its 0.8%, but as Mitsu said, it would be lowest 1.5% as cash &gt; travel.
> 
> I usually book Hotel and Flight seperately so under $600 flight is very reasonable within NA.
> 
> Also Shoppers does accept AMEX and has for as long as I remember, I think there are a handful of odd locations that haven't upgraded their machines, but DT, Market, Chinook, never had a problem.
> 
> ...



I was informed that Shoppers will be dropping AMEX by a teller and confirmed on FlyerTalk forums.  :Whipped:

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> I was informed that Shoppers will be dropping AMEX by a teller and confirmed on FlyerTalk forums. *



Wow, Wild, that sucks kinda, I do a bit of shopping there occasionally. I'm a bit surprised, Shoppers margins are huge (ie. Why companies like superstore don't accept it)

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Neil4Speed_ 
> * 
> 
> Wow, Wild, that sucks kinda, I do a bit of shopping there occasionally. I'm a bit surprised, Shoppers margins are huge (ie. Why companies like superstore don't accept it)*



maybe because of their in-house cc offering as well? I have no idea.

Coop pharmacy for me!

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I have a couple questions hopefully for some of you guys who have done this before.

How do I cancel a credit card that has a yearly fee, and a current balance (no interest on the balance, but a balance within the grace period that every CC Has)? I am currently with BMO Gold Airmiles Mastercard.

Does this affect my credit in any way?

My current credit card expires in 15 days in February 2013, would the easiest solution simply be to not activate the new card they will be sending me in the mail here any day now, and just start using my newly chosen CC?

Just wondering what the most painless way is to switch credit cards - I do not use multiple cards at all, just one.

I'm 99% sure I'm going to ditch my BMO Mastercard for the Capital One Aspire.

Or, is the best way to switch my BMO Mastercard to one with no annual fee, and just not use it anymore, rather than cancel? That seems like it might be better for credit, because I've had it for 7 years now and always paid it off 100% every period.

Thanks!

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *I have a couple questions hopefully for some of you guys who have done this before.
> 
> How do I cancel a credit card that has a yearly fee, and a current balance (no interest on the balance, but a balance within the grace period that every CC Has)? I am currently with BMO Gold Airmiles Mastercard.
> 
> Does this affect my credit in any way?
> 
> My current credit card expires in 15 days in February 2013, would the easiest solution simply be to not activate the new card they will be sending me in the mail here any day now, and just start using my newly chosen CC?
> 
> ...



If you cancel the card BEFORE fullfiling your obligations and paying the balance in full, it will take a hit in your credit.

I don't know how bad it'll be but definitely will not be good.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> If you cancel the card BEFORE fullfiling your obligations and paying the balance in full, it will take a hit in your credit.
> 
> I don't know how bad it'll be but definitely will not be good.*



I'm thinking of just switching it to a card with no annual fee, and then just not using it, but keeping it active. That card is by far the longest credit card history I have (7 years perfect history), and I'm thinking now it might be a good idea to keep it active even if its used seldom or never.

Then, just using my CO Aspire card from then on out.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> I'm thinking of just switching it to a card with no annual fee, and then just not using it, but keeping it active. That card is by far the longest credit card history I have (7 years perfect history), and I'm thinking now it might be a good idea to keep it active even if its used seldom or never.
> 
> Then, just using my CO Aspire card from then on out.*



That's a better idea. If you want and don't have a balance in your other credit products (LOC, other CC's, etc.), you can reduce the limit in that seldom used card so your debt ratio is better. 

For example,

Total debt would be $5k and that Airmiles card is $1k limit.

Bring it down to $500 and your total debt would be $4.5k, which is better to a creditor.

----------


## msommers

Most painless way is to just pay it off and cancel it. However, when I went to cancel my one Scotia VISA, I waited until the end of the November statement to collect my cash-back otherwise it would have been tossed out if I cancel before. It had an annual fee due in July I believe and they never said anything about it when I cancelled.

----------


## [GaGe]

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> That's a better idea. If you want and don't have a balance in your other credit products (LOC, other CC's, etc.), you can reduce the limit in that seldom used card so your debt ratio is better. 
> 
> For example,
> 
> Total debt would be $5k and that Airmiles card is $1k limit.
> 
> Bring it down to $500 and your total debt would be $4.5k, which is better to a creditor.*



Actually, it would be better to keep the $1k limit (as long as you don't use it to rack up debt). Creditors like to see a large gap between your available credit limit and actual balance.




> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Most painless way is to just pay it off and cancel it. However, when I went to cancel my one Scotia VISA, I waited until the end of the November statement to collect my cash-back otherwise it would have been tossed out if I cancel before. It had an annual fee due in July I believe and they never said anything about it when I cancelled.*



OP mentioned that the card he wants to cancel is by far his longest credit card history. Cancelling the card would ding his credit score.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Thanks guys.

So, I think this is the plan:

1) Call BMO, have my current card, which expires in 15 days anyway, changed over to a no-fee basic MasterCard for when they send me the new one.

2) Pay off any remaining balance on current BMO card (there is no benefit to moving my balance, I called Capital One and you don't get points for balance transfers).

3) Begin using Capital One Aspire card


Now, there seems to be some disagreement on which is better, keeping my credit card limit as is on the old BMO card (It's pretty high, like $9,700 and I've never needed that much), or should I lower it to $1000 or something? Anyone know for sure if the spending vs limit gap is better than lower overall limits?

I also have no idea what CO will give me for a limit, it might be lower than what I'm used to in the beginning.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Thanks guys.
> 
> So, I think this is the plan:
> 
> 1) Call BMO, have my current card, which expires in 15 days anyway, changed over to a no-fee basic MasterCard for when they send me the new one.
> 
> 2) Pay off any remaining balance on current BMO card (there is no benefit to moving my balance, I called Capital One and you don't get points for balance transfers).
> 
> ...



Your 3 streps are bang on!

As for the limit, lowering your limit on your seldom used CC's will free up space for any future products that you're possibly looking for (a mortgage, for example).

While they are (hypothetically) empty, creditors often look at worst-case scenario and see how much you can afford if all your products are being used so they assume any debt you have, unused or not, will affect your purchase price. 

You should keep it if you have revolving credit because it lowers your percentage by having that big, empty gap to soften your fall. 

Percentage wise, $4k liable debt/5k total debt > than 5k/5k

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by [GaGe]_ 
> * OP mentioned that the card he wants to cancel is by far his longest credit card history. Cancelling the card would ding his credit score.*



Interesting, thanks. I didn't know that.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by [GaGe]_ 
> * 
> 
> Actually, it would be better to keep the $1k limit (as long as you don't use it to rack up debt). Creditors like to see a large gap between your available credit limit and actual balance.
> 
> OP mentioned that the card he wants to cancel is by far his longest credit card history. Cancelling the card would ding his credit score.*



Oops, missed your post man. 

QFT.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Thanks guys - I'll keep the limit. I've never needed that much, but I let them raise it a while ago just in case I ever had an emergency or something.

I do remember when I was buying my condo, the mortgage broker added up all my LOC and CC maximums, even though they were essentially zero balance, to assume a worst case scenario.

Sounds like it's best to leave them high unless I know I have a major purchase coming up (Like a second mortgage), which for me is not in the foreseeable future haha.

Hopefully BMO doesn't give me much hassle. When they ask me why I'm downgrading the card, can I be honest with them or can they cause me problems if they know I'm going to a competitor?

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Thanks guys - I'll keep the limit. I've never needed that much, but I let them raise it a while ago just in case I ever had an emergency or something.
> 
> I do remember when I was buying my condo, the mortgage broker added up all my LOC and CC maximums, even though they were essentially zero balance, to assume a worst case scenario.
> 
> Sounds like it's best to leave them high unless I know I have a major purchase coming up (Like a second mortgage), which for me is not in the foreseeable future haha.
> 
> Hopefully BMO doesn't give me much hassle. When they ask me why I'm downgrading the card, can I be honest with them or can they cause me problems if they know I'm going to a competitor?*



They don't care if you downgrade. They only care if you cancel. 

Just say you're not satisfied with Air Miles and the annual fee.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> They don't care if you downgrade. They only care if you cancel. 
> 
> Just say you're not satisfied with Air Miles and the annual fee.*



They didn't even ask why, they just said they would cancel my current replacement card that is already in the mail, and re-send out a standard no-fee Airmiles MasterCard.

So, I'll never be without a credit card, and I can just switch over to the Capital One Aspire as soon as it arrives  :thumbs up:  

Looks like I'm good to go, thanks guys.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> They didn't even ask why, they just said they would cancel my current replacement card that is already in the mail, and re-send out a standard no-fee Airmiles MasterCard.
> 
> So, I'll never be without a credit card, and I can just switch over to the Capital One Aspire as soon as it arrives  
> 
> Looks like I'm good to go, thanks guys.*



 :thumbs up:

----------


## gkAeris

anybody have the american express aeroplan plus platium card?

i'm considering applying for this card it does have an annual fee of 499/yr, but i figure i travel alot and i use my card alot (IE go for lunches take the cash and charge it to my card)....

pros/cons?

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by gkAeris_ 
> *anybody have the american express aeroplan plus platium card?
> 
> i'm considering applying for this card it does have an annual fee of 499/yr, but i figure i travel alot and i use my card alot (IE go for lunches take the cash and charge it to my card)....
> 
> pros/cons?*



Do you exclusively fly AC and Star Alliance?

Otherwise, I'd go for the normal Platinum for the added benefits (more access to lounges).

----------


## yellowsnow

> _Originally posted by gkAeris_ 
> *anybody have the american express aeroplan plus platium card?
> 
> i'm considering applying for this card it does have an annual fee of 499/yr, but i figure i travel alot and i use my card alot (IE go for lunches take the cash and charge it to my card)....
> 
> pros/cons?*



I had this card one year... I needed another 50k aeroplan points, and this was the quickest way to get them. Next time I would just get the Platnium card.
The aeroplan card only allows 1 person into a maple leaf lounge. 
The 2for1 shorthaul aeroplan ticket was not worth it (since the taxes pretty much kill the deal).
The priority check in was nice, but I only used it 3 or 4 times in a year.

The platnium has way more benefits. 
50-60k membership points (which can be converted to aeroplan 1:1).... sometimes there are promos that gives bonuses for conversions.
you get automatic premium status at starwood hotels
$200 travel credit on any flights booked with the amex card (basically $200 off any ticket)
access to worldwide lounges with 1 guest.

So yes, platnium is $700/year, but if you use the $200 travel credit, it's essentially the same price as the aeroplan aeroplus card.

Also, if you apply for amex cards, make sure you get referred by someone, you usually get more bonus points that way, and your referer gets some points too.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by yellowsnow_ 
> * 
> 
> Also, if you apply for amex cards, make sure you get referred by someone, you usually get more bonus points that way, and your referer gets some points too.*



Like me? coughcoughcough

----------


## sabad66

What do you guys think of the WestJet RBC World Elite MasterCard? $99 fee, but you get a companion flight for $99 once per year, and $250 westjet dollars for signing up.

If you fly with your SO or a friend at least once per year then I think it would pay for itself.

I'm thinking of getting it since I go the states at least once a year. I'd still use my BMO Gold MasterCard for daily purchases, but only use this one for booking flights and taking advantage of the 250 welcome bonus + companion flight.

Thoughts?

https://www.rbcroyalbank.com/westjet...astercard.html

----------


## flipstah

What's the redemption rate for a ticket? $x WJD for $1 plane ticket price.

----------


## Super_Geo

Hey, can someone confirm if the Scotia Gold Amex will return 4% at Costco?

http://www.scotiabank.com/ca/en/0,,4657,00.html

So coupled with a Exec Costco membership it would return 6%?  :Love:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Super_Geo_ 
> *Hey, can someone confirm if the Scotia Gold Amex will return 4% at Costco?
> 
> http://www.scotiabank.com/ca/en/0,,4657,00.html
> 
> So coupled with a Exec Costco membership it would return 6%? *



That would be sweet! I think it is because Costco has to accept AMEX. It has accept my Blue Sky credit card before so I don't see why not.

So after using my Gold card for errthang, I got invited to go to Platinum. However, the deal is not that great compared to other methods of attaining it.

So the email I received will 'upgrade' my Gold -> Plat (still have to apply but they'll look at my current profile. End result is I receive 25k points after spending $1k. Not sure if credit check is required.

Another option I can do is refer myself to Plat which is an application again. It doesn't use my Amex profile (I think) but I get 50k points + 15k referral points. Credit check is more likely required for a referral (I think).

I'm so confused! I don't think it's worth the steep annual fee because I only plan to fly 1-2x/year but I've never been to an airport lounge before....

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by Super_Geo_ 
> *Hey, can someone confirm if the Scotia Gold Amex will return 4% at Costco?
> 
> http://www.scotiabank.com/ca/en/0,,4657,00.html
> 
> So coupled with a Exec Costco membership it would return 6%? *



It doesn't.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> It doesn't.*



Really? That sucks! 

Interesting they didn't list Costco as a merchant. BOO:

http://www.scotiabank.com/ca/common/...Categories.pdf

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Really? That sucks! 
> 
> Interesting they didn't list Costco as a merchant. BOO:
> 
> http://www.scotiabank.com/ca/common/...Categories.pdf*



Not too many people would consider Costco to be a Grocery Store  :dunno:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> Not too many people would consider Costco to be a Grocery Store *



Technically, its a supermarket but that's such a miss IMO.

----------


## woodywoodford

Is the scotia gold amex really as good a deal as it sounds? Based on the calculator $2-300 groceries at safeway/month would get me around $1900 in travel money every year, which is enough for a trip to the Caribbean. Am I missing something here?

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by woodywoodford_ 
> *Is the scotia gold amex really as good a deal as it sounds? Based on the calculator $2-300 groceries at safeway/month would get me around $1900 in travel money every year, which is enough for a trip to the Caribbean. Am I missing something here?*



What? I am pretty sure you are multiplying by 0.40 and not 0.04..., $300 a month would get you $144 at the end of the year.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Neil4Speed_ 
> * 
> 
> What? I am pretty sure you are multiplying by 0.40 and not 0.04..., $300 a month would get you $144 at the end of the year.*



That looks better haha.

----------


## woodywoodford

Ahaha that was my bad. I put in the years worth of groceries/fuel, so that 1900 was more like 12 years worth of rewards  :crazy nut:  
(based on http://www.scotiabank.com/ca/common/...-cards.en.html)

----------


## 403ep3

For anyone that has TD First Class Travel:




> Receive a welcome bonus of 20,000 TD Points upon approval
> Earn 3 TD Points for every $1 you spend on purchases using your card
> Earn triple rewards (9 TD Points for every $1 you spend on travel purchases) when you book travel through the exclusive travel agency, the TD Visa Travel Rewards Centre
> Redeem your TD Points for whatever type of travel you prefer, including air, package, hotel, cruise, car rental, train (10,000 TD Points = $50 off cost of travel)



Going to point 3, I was browsing the website and does the travel rewards centre include their expedia for td members? I book a lot of my travel through expedia and I take 1 to 2 bigger trips a year.

edit: found my answer..

2. TD First Class Travel Visa Infinite Cardholders earn nine TD Points for every dollar spent on travel purchases made online through Expedia For TD. Other TD Travel Credit Cards earn TD Points for travel purchases and non-travel purchases at a different rate. For complete details on the TD Travel Credit Cards available and their respective TD Points earning rates, visit www.tdrewards.com

----------


## thetransporter

if you travel and a heavy spender - get the American Express Platinum Charge - cost a few hundred a year but for me pays it self off a few times a year.

US version but pretty much the same in Canada but a few hundred more a year.
http://exploreplatinum.americanexpre...s.com/platinum

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by thetransporter_ 
> *if you travel and a heavy spender - get the American Express Platinum Charge - cost a few hundred a year but for me pays it self off a few times a year.
> 
> US version but pretty much the same in Canada but a few hundred more a year.
> http://exploreplatinum.americanexpre...s.com/platinum*



Pfft, the Canadian version is a joke. 

Not enough benefits and a higher annual rate.

----------


## thetransporter

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Pfft, the Canadian version is a joke. 
> 
> Not enough benefits and a higher annual rate.*



oh, never liked american express canada. but all well. everyone is cross border these days.

----------


## nj2Type-S

> _Originally posted by 403ep3_ 
> *For anyone that has TD First Class Travel:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to point 3, I was browsing the website and does the travel rewards centre include their expedia for td members? I book a lot of my travel through expedia and I take 1 to 2 bigger trips a year.
> 
> edit: found my answer..
> 
> 2. TD First Class Travel Visa Infinite Cardholders earn nine TD Points for every dollar spent on travel purchases made online through Expedia For TD. Other TD Travel Credit Cards earn TD Points for travel purchases and non-travel purchases at a different rate. For complete details on the TD Travel Credit Cards available and their respective TD Points earning rates, visit www.tdrewards.com*



i love this card! i'm averaging close to $1000 cashback annually. i use it daily, from buying coffee to partially paying for a car (i would've paid for the car using the visa, if i could, but they had a limit lol)

i highly recommend this card if you travel often.

----------


## Euro_Trash

> _Originally posted by nj2Type-S_ 
> * 
> 
> i love this card! i'm averaging close to $1000 cashback annually. i use it daily, from buying coffee to partially paying for a car (i would've paid for the car using the visa, if i could, but they had a limit lol)
> 
> i highly recommend this card if you travel often.*



+1. I pay for a trip every year with the points (usually covers one of us between the wife and I)

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by nj2Type-S_ 
> * 
> 
> i love this card! i'm averaging close to $1000 cashback annually. i use it daily, from buying coffee to partially paying for a car (i would've paid for the car using the visa, if i could, but they had a limit lol)
> 
> i highly recommend this card if you travel often.*



is this a cashback card? all I see on the website is TD points.

With my 2k spending per month i'm only at $450 worth of travel per year, so doesn't seem like it's worth it... if it was $450 travel + some cashback then i'd be interested

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> *
> is this a cashback card? all I see on the website is TD points.
> 
> With my 2k spending per month i'm only at $450 worth of travel per year, so doesn't seem like it's worth it... if it was $450 travel + some cashback then i'd be interested*



No, it is not a cashback card unfortunately. It's mostly focused on TD points.

----------


## nj2Type-S

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> *
> is this a cashback card? all I see on the website is TD points.
> 
> With my 2k spending per month i'm only at $450 worth of travel per year, so doesn't seem like it's worth it... if it was $450 travel + some cashback then i'd be interested*



it's a travel visa so you can only redeem the points when you've made airfares, hotel booking, car rentals, etc. it's perfect for me since i try to travel at least 3 times a year. 

$1 spent = 3 TD points
10000 TD points = $50 cashback

i accumulate so much annually because i use it all the time. i very rarely pay with cash or debit.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> _Originally posted by nj2Type-S_ 
> * 
> 
> it's a travel visa so you can only redeem the points when you've made airfares, hotel booking, car rentals, etc. it's perfect for me since i try to travel at least 3 times a year. 
> 
> $1 spent = 3 TD points
> 10000 TD points = $50 cashback
> 
> i accumulate so much annually because i use it all the time. i very rarely pay with cash or debit.*



Based on that, conversion is only 1.5%, which really isnt that great.

----------


## nj2Type-S

maybe i just spend a lot to get the points that i do lol.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by Team_Mclaren_ 
> * 
> 
> Based on that, conversion is only 1.5%, which really isnt that great.*



1.5% isn't too bad for a no-fee card (no fee if you have a Select Service account with TD, that's another debate)

The part that he didn't explain is that you get 9 points per $1 spent booking travel through Expedia for TD, so 4.5% on travel which could easily be your biggest annual expense.

----------


## 403ep3

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> 1.5% isn't too bad for a no-fee card (no fee if you have a Select Service account with TD, that's another debate)
> 
> The part that he didn't explain is that you get 9 points per $1 spent booking travel through Expedia for TD, so 4.5% on travel which could easily be your biggest annual expense.*



Yeah the main idea about this card is the 4.5% you get booking through TD. I book most of my flights and travel with expedia so I like this card a lot.

----------


## taemo

does anyone have experience with the Scotia MOMENTUN visa card cash back?
4% cashback from groceries and fuel looks good but with $99 annual fee, for our ~400 monthly grocery and ~100 fuel expense I'm debating whether on getting it or staying with the free MBNA cash back card

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> *does anyone have experience with the Scotia MOMENTUN visa card cash back?
> 4% cashback from groceries and fuel looks good but with $99 annual fee, for our ~400 monthly grocery and ~100 fuel expense I'm debating whether on getting it or staying with the free MBNA cash back card*



So if you spend ~$6000 minimum in a year, you make $240 gross cashback.

$141 net cashback is pretty good IMO. 

MBNA is less in cashback (2%) and with the same annuals, you only get $120.

----------


## gkAeris

> _Originally posted by yellowsnow_ 
> * 
> 
> I had this card one year... I needed another 50k aeroplan points, and this was the quickest way to get them. Next time I would just get the Platnium card.
> The aeroplan card only allows 1 person into a maple leaf lounge. 
> The 2for1 shorthaul aeroplan ticket was not worth it (since the taxes pretty much kill the deal).
> The priority check in was nice, but I only used it 3 or 4 times in a year.
> 
> The platnium has way more benefits. 
> ...



thanks!!! i signed up for this card 2 months ago and i already weeped alot of the benefits! 

i got the $200 travel credit, i used the airport lounges 3 times already (although they didn't have one in winnipeg.....), and the benefits with the fine resorts and hotels is pretty wicked, booked LAX hotel and New Orleans hotel with it = free breakfast, free upgrades and a 100$ credit for food and beverage", after two months on the card i already made back most of the benefits....i would definetly recommend it to anyone that travels alot.

----------


## thetransporter

I like my American Express Platinum Charge:

loss and stolen item protection (that new computer you bought gets stolen)

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by thetransporter_ 
> *I like my American Express Platinum Charge:
> 
> loss and stolen item protection (that new computer you bought gets stolen)*



Even my President's Choice mastercard that I got as a student has that  :ROFL!:

----------


## HLinda

The american express gold card is a very good one. Now it offers 20k bonus points and first year free. 
www.americanexpress.com/canada

another one is the Amex SPG card. It offers 21k bonus points for signing up now:
www.americanexpress.com 

I have both cards, and I love the insurances come with the card.

----------


## 403ep3

> _Originally posted by HLinda_ 
> *The american express gold card is a very good one. Now it offers 20k bonus points and first year free. 
> www.americanexpress.com/canada 
> 
> another one is the Amex SPG card. It offers 21k bonus points for signing up now:
> www.americanexpress.com 
> 
> I have both cards, and I love the insurances come with the card.*



I wonder where I can sign up to one of these cards. Do you know anyone Linda?

You definitely don't work for AMEX

----------


## HLinda

> _Originally posted by 403ep3_ 
> * 
> 
> I wonder where I can sign up to one of these cards. Do you know anyone Linda?
> 
> You definitely don't work for AMEX *



You can just click the link in my post to apply online.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by 403ep3_ 
> * 
> You definitely don't work for AMEX*



Probably doesn't work for AMEX, but I love the sneaky affiliate links.

HLinda, how much do you get from AMEX for each person that signs up through your referral?

Hmmm... I wonder what happens if all of a sudden there's a ton of fake / BS applications through your referral link.

----------


## doomdealer

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> *does anyone have experience with the Scotia MOMENTUN visa card cash back?
> 4% cashback from groceries and fuel looks good but with $99 annual fee, for our ~400 monthly grocery and ~100 fuel expense I'm debating whether on getting it or staying with the free MBNA cash back card*



I recently just switched from MBNA Smart Cash World to Scotia Visa Infinite Momentum. The breakdown on rebates are:

- 4% gas and groceries (apparently Superstore Liquor stores are classified as groceries, go figure)

- 2% on recurring bills and drugstores (this is nice because MBNA didn't have this)

- 1% on everything else

Some key things to keep in mind though:

- the rebate comes once a year (in Nov I think)

- your account must be in 'good standing' in order for rebate to be issued

- there's a referral link where you get $75 in Amazon gift cert if you sign up through them

Here's an in-depth analysis on the card on RFD; they even did some quick math on how much you'd have to spend to make it a worthwhile switch from MBNA:

http://forums.redflagdeals.com/merge...store-1061129/

----------


## NoMoreG35

What I use:
President's Choice for gas - 7cents/Liter
CIBC Petro-Points for recurring bills - to get free car washes.
TD First Class for everything else - 1.5%.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by NoMoreG35_ 
> *What I use:
> President's Choice for gas - 7cents/Liter
> CIBC Petro-Points for recurring bills - to get free car washes.
> TD First Class for everything else - 1.5%.*



If you do your grocery shopping at Superstore on top of buying gas, call and upgrade to the PC World Mastercard - 2% back at Superstore.

----------


## 403ep3

Wow I might upgrade to the Scotiabank Visa..

$400 in gas a month for two cars $16
$400-500 in groceries $20
$500 in re-occuring fees $10

Not bad $46 return and the annual fee gets paid off in two months

----------


## bigbadboss101

I have the Scotia Momentum. I put utilities, insurance, groceries, donations on the card. Easily pay off the yearly fee.

----------


## NoMoreG35

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> If you do your grocery shopping at Superstore on top of buying gas, call and upgrade to the PC World Mastercard - 2% back at Superstore.*



Sweet thanks!  :Big Grin:

----------


## HLinda

> _Originally posted by 403ep3_ 
> * 
> 
> I wonder where I can sign up to one of these cards. Do you know anyone Linda?
> 
> You definitely don't work for AMEX *



I do not work for AMEX but I am willing to help. 
Let me know if you have any questions.

----------


## PartyintheKorea

MBNA Smart Cash is what I use.

5% back on gas and groceries for the first 6 months
2% back after 6 months
1% on everything else
no annual fee

and when you accumulate $50 they automatically mail you cheque which is kinda nice.

----------


## flipstah

For the ones that have AMEX Platinum, what perks have you gotten so far with it? Also, what purchases have you done with the $200 annual travel credit? Can you use it for flights?

I received my upgrade offer in the mail and trying to justify its annual fee.

----------


## dj_rice

I just got signed up for a RBC Platinum Avion VISA, I never authorized it or sent in a application. RBC rep f**ked up big time. I was inquiring about one and the person I dealt with, instead of hitting decline, hit approved on an application so now I have this card. 

Since it was their mess up, they are offering to waive the yearly fee for first year. I complained enough that they will upgrade to Infinite Avion if I decide to keep. I don't think I can justisfy the $120/annual fee though.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> *I just got signed up for a RBC Platinum Avion VISA, I never authorized it or sent in a application. RBC rep f**ked up big time. I was inquiring about one and the person I dealt with, instead of hitting decline, hit approved on an application so now I have this card. 
> 
> Since it was their mess up, they are offering to waive the yearly fee for first year. I complained enough that they will upgrade to Infinite Avion if I decide to keep. I don't think I can justisfy the $120/annual fee though.*



If you use it to pay for everything and pay it in full every time, you can totally make that back. 

I make my $150/year back in points with my AMEX card.

----------


## dj_rice

I put everything currently on my MBNA Smart Cash currently and its free. Only advantage to getting it is, I can then upgrade my RBC banking package to something better and get the fees waived. 


I'm gonna see what else RBC can offer for illegally authorizing a credit card in my name without me signing or saying yes to go ahead. I'm more worried about if I cancel the card, will it show up on my credit report, and if it does, what kinda issues can I cause for RBC

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> *I put everything currently on my MBNA Smart Cash currently and its free. Only advantage to getting it is, I can then upgrade my RBC banking package to something better and get the fees waived. 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna see what else RBC can offer for illegally authorizing a credit card in my name without me signing or saying yes to go ahead. I'm more worried about if I cancel the card, will it show up on my credit report, and if it does, what kinda issues can I cause for RBC*



If you can, I'd upgrade the banking package and get THAT fee waived for a year. Win-win.

Also, those travel cards are easier to make a profit on IF you do travel at least once a year. The double points system makes it faster to redeem that annual fee back.

I usually travel once a year with the famjam so hotel/gas charges alone redeems that $150 back. The rest is 'profit'

----------


## HLinda

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> If you can, I'd upgrade the banking package and get THAT fee waived for a year. Win-win.
> 
> Also, those travel cards are easier to make a profit on IF you do travel at least once a year. The double points system makes it faster to redeem that annual fee back.
> 
> I usually travel once a year with the famjam so hotel/gas charges alone redeems that $150 back. The rest is 'profit'*



Agree. Travel cards usually offer better returns than cash back cards.

----------


## 403ep3

I thought about getting the travel cards but ended up going with the scotia money back. 4% on gas and groceries and 2% on reoccurring fees will get me lots of cash back if I use it for everything!

----------


## flipstah

Upgraded to the Platinum so I'll test it out and see how it goes. Seems like there are people that swear to this card...

I swear to the Gold card so it'll have to be good to make this worth that steep AF.  :thumbs up:

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *How many places actually take American Express here? Seems like most that I go to don't so I've never considered them a good option.*



If it's a franchise/big retailer, they take AMEX. Superstore and T&T were the ones I had issues with. 

Some Chinese restaurants accept it like Sun's or Silver Dragon in DT.

Basically, anything that's a small shop doesn't accept it. 

I have my MBNA M/C as the backup card then debit as the last resort.

----------


## yellowsnow

I use my amex at costco, gas stations, online purchases, most big retailers (except superstore).

The smaller shops might not accept amex, but I carry at least 2 credit cards, so it's a non-issue.

Amex definitely gives some of the best reward points.

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *There seems to be a lot of love for the Amex gold card, but I'm having a hard time seeing why when compared to the Capital One Aspire World Travel card. The Aspire seems to give higher rewards and have comparable insurance and warranty benefits at a substantially lower annual fee when considering the annual points bonus. What is it about the Amex gold that is so much better?
> 
> And a potentially stupid question... what actually prevents an Amex card from being used at a retailer that doesn't accept it? Is it the cashiers responsibility to check what kind of card it is and not swipe it, or would the POS system reject the transaction if an Amex card snuck past them?*



It's the same but AMEX is a charge card (pay balance in full) vs. Capital One is a credit card (pay minimum).

Usually the POS system will reject it as 'card not supported'. Whenever I ask, the cashier just usually knows if they accept it or not.

----------


## Isaiah

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *
> And a potentially stupid question... what actually prevents an Amex card from being used at a retailer that doesn't accept it? Is it the cashiers responsibility to check what kind of card it is and not swipe it, or would the POS system reject the transaction if an Amex card snuck past them?*



Each store that accepts a major credit card has a merchant agreement with each credit card company whose cards they accept. If they don't have one with Amex, their POS will reject the card as 'not supported.'

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> * 
> 
> Since I always pay the full bill every month anyway, why would I choose the lower rewards and acceptance of Amex? That's what I don't get. There has to be some feature or benefit that I'm not seeing *



Nah, that Aspire card is good for a reason,

http://www.moneysense.ca/2012/10/02/...rewards-cards/

----------


## yellowsnow

Depends what you use your rewards for. With Amex, their membership reward system is very flexible. I can transfer points into many other programs, ie. aeroplan, SPG.

Plus they give great sign-up bonuses.. so i cancel the card before the annual fee is up, and reapply.

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## Tania99

> _Originally posted by HLinda_ 
> *The american express gold card is a very good one. Now it offers 20k bonus points and first year free. 
> 
> www.americanexpress.com/canada 
> 
> another one is the Amex SPG card. It offers 21k bonus points for signing up now:
> www.americanexpress.com/canada/spg 
> 
> I have both cards, and I love the insurances come with the card.*



I want to apply one of these cards. Which one is better?

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *
> 
> I'm leaning towards the BMO World Elite now. It doesn't seem popular but I think it's under rated. My only concern is having to redeem travel through their site, but they guarantee price matching on Westjet and Air Canada along with a few tour operators, so at worst I'll be selective with when I use the points and re-evaluate our friendship in a year.*



that's what I have and i would say that price wise its consistent with whats offer from Westjet.ca / Aircanada.ca and Expedia.

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> * 
> 
> I've changed my mind again and want to post this to hopefully save others some time comparing the BMO and TD cards. I've learned that TD will waive the annual fee for their First Class card if you have a Select chequing account with them (you also need to maintain a $5k balance in the account or it costs $30/month and this no longer makes sense). I talked to BMO and they refused to match this.*



The main argument against the TD FCT Visa Infinite with Select Service package is that to have $5k in a zero interest chequing account will cost between $100 and $500 in opportunity cost, depending on your investment returns.

That said, there's a couple other benefits to having the Select Service package including free safety deposit box, and free borderless account (with preferred exchange rate). You essentially have to take advantage of everything to make it worthwhile.

You should also consider that if you often book hotels using Hotwire or Priceline, you won't get the bonus 3x points on those purchases. I've also had one instance where I could book a cheaper 3 segment flight through Orbitz (after searching through matrix.itasoftware.com) that Expedia couldn't find/offer (even after talking to them on the phone and giving them the exact airlines and codes for each flight).

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Absolutely loving my Capital One card. Recently had $6500 of fraud charges covered, even though I was at the place where it happened and all evidence was against me. Flawless customer service (I've called them probably 30 times), little to no "on hold" time. Also just redeemed almost $1000 of free travel expenses, and I haven't even had the card for a year yet.

Redeeming is super easy too, it filters your statement into eligible travel expenses, and you just click to redeem. There's an app for it as well. Without a doubt the best CC I've ever had.

----------


## FraserB

Th one thing I really like about the TD FCTI is the purchase protection that is offered. I recently had a issue with a $1,000+ purchase and they were fully prepared to cover the entire cost with minimal hassle. Didn't wind up using it, but just knowing that it is there is worth it for me, as well as the 3x points if you book with TD. The Select Service is also nice to have for the benefits that it offers.

----------


## boarderfatty

I have the Amex Platinum that I use where ever takes it, which seems to be most places now, and a TD FCTI Visa as a backup. 

The rewards system doesn't necessarily pay out as much as others, but there are a lot of other perks that make it worth the much larger membership fee imo. If you know how to capitalize on it. Travel credits, cheap as fark upgrades on plane tickets, access to first class lounges, Amex security lines in airports, deals with car rentals and hotels, concierge service, presale to many concerts which helps not having to be on ticketmaster the instant a concert goes on sale etc.

As for the Infinite travel, I have the select serve chequing account so it is free. Given I have to keep $5000 balance, I normally keep above that anyways, I just have to make sure it doesn't drop below. I don't really care about the minimal interest I would make investing the money, Plus with it I get a free Borderless US account, Free US Visa, Free First Class Travel Visa, Free Safety Deposit Box, Free Cheques for my chequing and borderless account, Free Drafts, Not TD charges for using other ATM's in Canada, or around the world. etc I get way more than $500 value out of this.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> *Th one thing I really like about the TD FCTI is the purchase protection that is offered. I recently had a issue with a $1,000+ purchase and they were fully prepared to cover the entire cost with minimal hassle. Didn't wind up using it, but just knowing that it is there is worth it for me, as well as the 3x points if you book with TD. The Select Service is also nice to have for the benefits that it offers.*



I haven't ever used purchase protection on any of my cards, so I can't speak to their willingness to apply it... but most cards offer this now. From the lowest TD Green Visa card to PC Mastercard, Capital One, etc. There's a couple cards out there that offer 180 days, but they're more obscure.




> _Originally posted by boarderfatty_ 
> *I have the Amex Platinum that I use where ever takes it, which seems to be most places now, and a TD FCTI Visa as a backup. 
> 
> As for the Infinite travel, I have the select serve chequing account so it is free. Given I have to keep $5000 balance, I normally keep above that anyways, I just have to make sure it doesn't drop below. I don't really care about the minimal interest I would make investing the money, Plus with it I get a free Borderless US account, Free US Visa, Free First Class Travel Visa, Free Safety Deposit Box, Free Cheques for my chequing and borderless account, Free Drafts, Not TD charges for using other ATM's in Canada, or around the world. etc I get way more than $500 value out of this.*



I'm at about a 50% AMEX rejection rate when it comes to restaurants, 100% acceptance at gas stations and 80% acceptance at big chain grocery stores (everywhere except Loblaws owned chains). Other spending categories I get better rewards on my TD FCT Visa, so I haven't tried.

I have the Select Service package too (for convenience). But really, there's other no-fee USD bank accounts out there, you can get as good or better forex rates at Calforex, safety deposit boxes can be written off if they hold investments, who uses cheques anymore?, and the other bank's ATM fee is more of a deterrent than the TD side of it.

It would be a really hard sell to say you get $500 value from it... It's more a matter of convenience and having everything under one roof.

----------


## boarderfatty

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> I have the Select Service package too (for convenience). But really, there's other no-fee USD bank accounts out there, you can get as good or better forex rates at Calforex, safety deposit boxes can be written off if they hold investments, who uses cheques anymore?, and the other bank's ATM fee is more of a deterrent than the TD side of it.
> 
> It would be a really hard sell to say you get $500 value from it... It's more a matter of convenience and having everything under one roof.*



I get the Borderless because it it free, and doesn't limit transactions. I dont necessarily use it for purchasing US$ as much as I use it for holding US$ when rates are decent I will buy US from wherever is cheap, then deposit it to my account for days when I may need it and the rate isn't so hawt. I guess I could just keep it under the mattress, but I dont feel comfortable keeping a lot of cash out unprotected.

As for the Safety Deposit box, ya having write offs is nice, but really you still have to spend the money, and for how much writing it off will save, I would prefer to have it for free.

Cheques? I go through a couple dozen of them a year, again sometimes easier than handling cash, cousins, neices and nephews birthdays? I will send a cheque, cash in the mail seems like a terrible idea. Parents or friends buy something for me of large value, I will cut them a cheque instead of giving a wad of cash, beyond me not feeling comfortable carrying more than $1000, sometimes the people I give money to aren't comfortable with it either.

Drafts I will use occasionally when purchasing larger items from private individuals where using a credit or debit card is not possible, and it provides me with a paper trail, and they dont trust a personal cheque.

Using ATM's other than TD is going to happen. If I am out drinking at a bar, I am not going to walk around or take a cab to a TD to save $5, using it is inevitable, but if TD is willing to cut down half the cost of using it, it doesn't make me feel as bad doing it. Especially if I am traveling somewhere that TD doesn't exist.

----------


## thetransporter

Where ever Amex Platinum Charge isnt accepted- i got the BankAmericard Visa Travel card - no exchange fees and lots of bonuses. 

Low interest rate too - they gave me a 50,000 $ limit  

Try that one - if you have a US business/credit.

----------


## flipstah

AMEX is widely accepted in Tokyo while VISA gets you discounts at retail stores like Yodabashi Camera. Only had to whip out the MC backup on a few purchases (Uniqlo)

 :thumbs up:

----------


## Zhariak

I know I chimed in at the beginning of this thread, but I thought I'd just say it again...

Amex Plat all the way...

Love their new perks, $200.00 travel credit every year (this makes up for their recent annual fee increase).

Love the rewards, perks, etc... I have a couple supplementary cards on my accounts, and one of my cardholders used the travel services to book with FHR for the first time, they loved it (and realized why I always use it).

Customer service is just awesome. There are a few stores that I noticed didn't take it before, but more and more places are now.

----------


## flipstah

I'm a Plat guy too and I'm loving it! The Concierge service is quick to do work on.

----------


## Zhariak

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *I'm a Plat guy too and I'm loving it! The Concierge service is quick to do work on.*



Actually I've only used the concierge a couple times, but had amazing experiences. Real people, with real common sense. Told them what I needed done, and they made it happen. Regular communication made it very simply while I was traveling. They kept me updated via e-mail as per my request.

It was kind of interesting too, let's just say that my requests included high end dinner reservations, and the restaurant treated us like absolute gold (it was a fully booked restaurant, impossible to reserve when we did, but amex made it happen)!

----------


## thetransporter

Im not much of a fan of Amex Canada though - I met someone who had the Amex canada PC -what a difference - 300 dollars more /year for less service - but concierge is in Florida anyway - 


But once you have a Amex PC on your credit file - other banks see the High Balance then paid to zero (as you pay in full) it really pushes your credit score . 

None the less I dont even carry a debit card. Mom and pop store just give them cash. 

Target does not accept Amex and Superstore but those stores are not my cup of tea.

But have access to + $200,000$ non revolving credit is useful for a small business owner

----------


## Zhariak

> _Originally posted by thetransporter_ 
> *Im not much of a fan of Amex Canada though - I met someone who had the Amex canada PC -what a difference - 300 dollars more /year for less service - but concierge is in Florida anyway - 
> 
> 
> But once you have a Amex PC on your credit file - other banks see the High Balance then paid to zero (as you pay in full) it really pushes your credit score . 
> 
> None the less I dont even carry a debit card. Mom and pop store just give them cash. 
> 
> Target does not accept Amex and Superstore but those stores are not my cup of tea.
> ...



It's awesome, I started my own biz when I was 19 years old... It was so hard to get credit cards, and credit accounts, it was stupid. At 19, I applied for a gold charge card, they sent me a platinum charge card instead, it was awesome. It's been such a valuable tool for me personally, and the biz. Love them... By the time I hit 22 they launched the Centurion program in Canada, I remember the day I got that super heavy package in an envelope in the mail! mwahaha Never pulled the trigger though.

It's just awesome how easy they make life. The perks, the protection, etc... Once my card got dupped, and some dude/duddette spent 50K on jewelry in south africa. One phone call is all it took to get it taken care of. Was super easy to deal with!

----------


## thetransporter

> _Originally posted by Zhariak_ 
> * 
> 
> It's awesome, I started my own biz when I was 19 years old... It was so hard to get credit cards, and credit accounts, it was stupid. At 19, I applied for a gold charge card, they sent me a platinum charge card instead, it was awesome. It's been such a valuable tool for me personally, and the biz. Love them... By the time I hit 22 they launched the Centurion program in Canada, I remember the day I got that super heavy package in an envelope in the mail! mwahaha Never pulled the trigger though.
> 
> It's just awesome how easy they make life. The perks, the protection, etc... Once my card got dupped, and some dude/duddette spent 50K on jewelry in south africa. One phone call is all it took to get it taken care of. Was super easy to deal with!*




your story is super close to mine - but when my wallet was stolen at 20years old - some one in bridgeland ran 800 of booz at Co-Op beer store, with a police report # - Amex Canada did nothing but close the account and send the full balance to collections - well documented -went to a lawyer sand said its not uncommon. 

Even right now - Amex Canada still has a some sort of third party billing my CDN card every month - 20 phone calls they still have not fixed it-

Amex US 1 phone call /online inquiry.

----------


## Zhariak

> _Originally posted by thetransporter_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> your story is super close to mine - but when my wallet was stolen at 20years old - some one in bridgeland ran 800 of booz at Co-Op beer store, with a police report # - Amex Canada did nothing but close the account and send the full balance to collections - well documented -went to a lawyer sand said its not uncommon. 
> 
> Even right now - Amex Canada still has a some sort of third party billing my CDN card every month - 20 phone calls they still have not fixed it-
> 
> Amex US 1 phone call /online inquiry.*



That's crazy man, sorry to hear about that... I'm assuming you've asked to talk to a manager?

When they called me to ask about the charges, I said they weren't mind. They immediately cancelled the card, and even rushed a new card out to me which was in my hands 8 hours later...

That's really really weird they would do that!

----------


## msommers

So at the end of the day for travel cards, is the Aspire Travel World MasterCard still the best one? With my MBNA card now off promo, the gas/food is down to 2% which isn't that great.

----------


## thetransporter

Zhariak- yeah it totally surprised me - it was that feeling when you use a coupon in Canada... 





> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *So at the end of the day for travel cards, is the Aspire Travel World MasterCard still the best one? With my MBNA card now off promo, the gas/food is down to 2% which isn't that great.*



At the end up the day just make sure points are actually usable. 


Collected CIBC visa points since 2005 - when I tried to use - totally sucked - Amex points are as good as cash.


If something gets stolen that you purchase (you have to not be an idiot and not take precautions) Amex will credit your account with 90 days of purchase (no its not a chargeback) yes other companies offer that but Amex makes it a 1 phone call thing

----------


## msommers

I talked to someone using their online chat today about their point system. It kinda sucks that it's tiered but it seems to work the way that it should. Basically he said that you pay for the flight using your card, let them know and they redeem the points into a refund on the card. It seems most beneficial right at the cut-off of one of their brackets, or for tickets over $600. He said taxes, surcharges, etc that's included for an all-in price of your ticket will be part of the points thing but insurances, changes etc won't be (makes sense). With my spending, I should be able to get a flight to Europe paid for in a year.

My co-worker is still talking about how he hasn't had his Avion for very long and both him and his fiancee can go to London 1st class, including taxes. They get bonus annual points or a redemption bonus sometimes? Has anyone with an Avion had this happen?

----------


## boarderfatty

> _Originally posted by Zhariak_ 
> * 
> 
> That's crazy man, sorry to hear about that... I'm assuming you've asked to talk to a manager?
> 
> When they called me to ask about the charges, I said they weren't mind. They immediately cancelled the card, and even rushed a new card out to me which was in my hands 8 hours later...
> 
> That's really really weird they would do that!*



Thats one of the other things I like about AMEX, lose your card on vacation, they send you a new one on vacation. Trying to get Visa to send me a card in say LA has always been a pain in the ass if not impossible.

----------


## thetransporter

> _Originally posted by boarderfatty_ 
> * 
> 
> Thats one of the other things I like about AMEX, lose your card on vacation, they send you a new one on vacation. Trying to get Visa to send me a card in say LA has always been a pain in the ass if not impossible.*




Correct however VISA is just the association - more so the issuing bank has control over that.

When I lost my VISA along 17th Ave SW in Calgary, - they ran a charge for like 180 at some silly dinner or tried to - Bank of America notified me and within less than 24 hours they send a new card to my house - it came from Delaware.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by boarderfatty_ 
> * 
> 
> Thats one of the other things I like about AMEX, lose your card on vacation, they send you a new one on vacation. Trying to get Visa to send me a card in say LA has always been a pain in the ass if not impossible.*



I think this is only when your on Vacation (which is fine, kind of a crutial time), but I know that when I have lost my card, they send by regular mail (7-9 business days) and I have to specifically remind them about the annual payment and that it should be overnighted. They will usually do this for me after a call to the manager. This is with the AMEX Plat Charge.

----------


## Vmack

i don't really shop anywhere where amex is used, so i'm trying to figure out what to switch to soon, after I get my next $50 from mbna. Looking into a travel card, other than amex what is worth while? I am thinking the RBC Avion?

only place I think I would use amex is gas stations, otherwise I'm living at home while in school and score big not having to buy groceries.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I've said it before, but the process of booking travel with Avion is excellent and easy. I am a satisfied Avion customer.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *I talked to someone using their online chat today about their point system. It kinda sucks that it's tiered but it seems to work the way that it should. Basically he said that you pay for the flight using your card, let them know and they redeem the points into a refund on the card. It seems most beneficial right at the cut-off of one of their brackets, or for tickets over $600. He said taxes, surcharges, etc that's included for an all-in price of your ticket will be part of the points thing but insurances, changes etc won't be (makes sense). With my spending, I should be able to get a flight to Europe paid for in a year.
> 
> My co-worker is still talking about how he hasn't had his Avion for very long and both him and his fiancee can go to London 1st class, including taxes. They get bonus annual points or a redemption bonus sometimes? Has anyone with an Avion had this happen?*



The Aspire is still the best IMO.

35,000 points to start

10,000 points every year on your anniversary

2% travel cash / 1.5% straight cash back - your choice, zero penalty to switch between either at any time. Points never expire.

You book any way you want, via Expedia or whatever, there is no travel booking service you have to use, and it covers all fees/taxes you incur. It simply gets applied against whatever charge is on your card, they don't care if there's taxes in there or not.

Redeeming is the easiest thing ever. You go online, it filters your last 90 days of expenses into eligible travel expenses, and you just pick the ones you want to disappear assuming you have enough points. My dad got the card near the beginning of the year and already got $1,000 of travel costs taken off his last statement.

They also reversed $6,500 of fraud on my card hassle-free. Customer service is excellent.

I could not be happier with this card.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## Xtrema

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> *Anyone know the difference between the smart cash and the smart cash world...? Just received a free 'upgrade' haha.*




Price Protection
Concierge Service
Double your Warranty
Rental Insurance


But everyone on RFD is bitching about grocery rebate dropped from 3% to 2%.

----------


## Feruk

Bumping an old thread. So I switched to Capital One (from MBNA Smart Cash) after MBNA put in restrictions. I got a letter from MBNA saying they want to upgrade me to the World MC with no annual fee and start me off with 5% for 6 months then 2% for groceries and 1% back on everything else with no limits (so like it used to be). Anyone else get this?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> _Originally posted by Feruk_ 
> *Bumping an old thread. So I switched to Capital One (from MBNA Smart Cash) after MBNA put in restrictions. I got a letter from MBNA saying they want to upgrade me to the World MC with no annual fee and start me off with 5% for 6 months then 2% for groceries and 1% back on everything else with no limits (so like it used to be). Anyone else get this?*



Got this as well. I wonder what the point of these are for them? 

What were the restrictions they put on?

----------


## Feruk

My guess is they noticed people stopping to use the card after last year's changes. The restrictions last year were something along the lines of only getting cash back on the first $1200 you spend monthly or up to a max. So basically if you spent $5K/month, you'd get the percentage back on only a small portion of it, dropping the return below 1% in a lot of cases. The exact details are somewhere in this thread.

With this gone, I think I'm gonna upgrade and use this card for gas/groceries and my Capital One for everything else.

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by Feruk_ 
> *Bumping an old thread. So I switched to Capital One (from MBNA Smart Cash) after MBNA put in restrictions. I got a letter from MBNA saying they want to upgrade me to the World MC with no annual fee and start me off with 5% for 6 months then 2% for groceries and 1% back on everything else with no limits (so like it used to be). Anyone else get this?*



Yes but I received mine as an error as I already had the world card, and so I'm not entitled to the promos again. Give them a call and make sure it's possible on your card as I was excited to use it for gas again. 

I also just picked up a Capital One card.

----------


## dj_rice

I got the same offer in the mail and I'm already a World card holder. 

MBNA screwed up and sent it to everyone. What a waste of money for advertising. Could of better spent it on making their card better so people would actually go back to using the MBNA. 

Ever since I've gotten my RBC Avion, my MBNA has been dormant.

----------


## Q-TIP

If you do a lot of travelling like we do then the TD Infinite is the way to go in my opinion. 1.5% towards travel on normal purchases and 4.5% on purchases towards travel - including the travel you book with the points you have accumulated.

On normal purchases we accumulate around $600 on travel per year, but since we always book using Expedia for TD we accumulate a ton of travel rewards. This year we redeemed $1200 towards our honeymoon. Then two months later we redeemed $600 towards the car rental and now two months later we have another $350 to put toward travel. Not bad for $120 per year. 

Plus the booking is the easiest of them all. Go on to the special Expedia site, book as normal and choose to pay with points/dollars or any combination of the two and you still get 3x the points for the full dollar value.

----------


## holden

MBNA Rewards World Elite. No annual fee (if invited) with 2% cash back and decent benefits. I'm sure there are other cards out there (travel cards) that might give me slightly more return if I used them a certain way, but I like having the simplicity of cash back without having to think of how to redeem my points.

My past three cards were MBNA Smart Cash, Capital One Aspire Cash and Aerogold Infinite.

----------


## bart

amex plat + aeroplans

i like the $1k travel lost bag / delayed flights, free lounge for 2, etc and the card looks nice, unless you get the centurion ha

only redeem aeroplans for business class flights, nothing else

example: 90k points to fly business to europe, assuming you dont do any bonus aeroplans 2,5,10x then you normally get 1.25x miles, so you need to spend $72k a year to get 90k points which gets you a $5-6k flight

2% cashback cards well you would need to spend $250k to buy the same flight yourself...

thats how i see things anyway

----------


## Tania99

I just applied for this card: https://www.americanexpress.com/cana...ATEhAWGQ%3D%3D 


30k Aeroplan miles and first year free.

----------


## Tania99

> _Originally posted by holden_ 
> *MBNA Rewards World Elite. No annual fee (if invited) with 2% cash back and decent benefits. I'm sure there are other cards out there (travel cards) that might give me slightly more return if I used them a certain way, but I like having the simplicity of cash back without having to think of how to redeem my points.
> 
> My past three cards were MBNA Smart Cash, Capital One Aspire Cash and Aerogold Infinite.*



I called MBNA, and got upgraded to the World Elite and they gave me 6 months more 5%!!

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by holden_ 
> *MBNA Rewards World Elite. No annual fee (if invited) with 2% cash back and decent benefits. I'm sure there are other cards out there (travel cards) that might give me slightly more return if I used them a certain way, but I like having the simplicity of cash back without having to think of how to redeem my points.
> 
> My past three cards were MBNA Smart Cash, Capital One Aspire Cash and Aerogold Infinite.*



That's a good card if no annual.

Still on Amex Plat and love the perks that come with it.  :Love:

----------


## woodywoodford

So does anybody know what exchange rates various cards use? I've got the Amazon Visa for the 0% foreign currency translation which sounds great, but for all I know I could be getting raped on a shitty FX spread compared to what Avion Infinite uses. Anybody have thoughts on this?

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by woodywoodford_ 
> *So does anybody know what exchange rates various cards use? I've got the Amazon Visa for the 0% foreign currency translation which sounds great, but for all I know I could be getting raped on a shitty FX spread compared to what Avion Infinite uses. Anybody have thoughts on this?*



AMEX is 2.5% FX on top of purchase price, which is not the case for the American version of the Plat.  :Bang Head:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Most cards, and everyone one I've ever had, is 2.5%.  Pretty negligible IMO. Adds maybe $100 to a big vacation.

Where do you guys use your AMEX? The GF has one and it seems like everywhere we go, they accept every CC except AMEX. She can never use the damn thing.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Most cards, and everyone one I've ever had, is 2.5%. Pretty negligible IMO. Adds maybe $100 to a big vacation.
> 
> Where do you guys use your AMEX? The GF has one and it seems like everywhere we go, they accept every CC except AMEX. She can never use the damn thing.*



I use mine everywhere. It's my main card for gas, groceries, random purchases, etc.

I only use my MC backup at small restaurants/establishments.

----------


## yellowsnow

AMEX is being accepted more often nowadays.

Costco
Grocery stores
Big retail stores
Tim Hortons (not all of them accept amex yet)
Online stores usually accept amex

----------


## Vmack

....

----------


## toshi45

I applied and got approved for the CIBC Aventura Visa Infinite Card.
Anyone try out the program for travel rewards?

30,000 to start.

Seems like good insurance coverage on the card.

----------


## nj2Type-S

hey guys,

i haven't been following this thread lately, but what do you guys think of that westjet credit card? i currently have the td first class visa and i love it, but since i always travel with westjet, i'm thinking that this credit card is the way to go.

this card: http://www.rbcroyalbank.com/credit-c...astercard.html

thoughts?

----------


## max_boost

TD elite 1% cash back. $99 fee. Includes auto club.

I think it's ok. Used it for a tow and trying to get them to cover $300 pointts bill lol

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Vmack_ 
> *I have a small dilemma here.
> 
> I applied for two cards and got them both.
> one is the Scotiabank Amex (basic) and the Amex Blue Sky.
> The scotia gives me 2% on gas/groc/entertainment/restaurants and 1% everywhere else while blue sky is 1.25% everywhere.
> 
> the scotia card has a $39 annual fee, and blue sky is free.
> I do spend enough at amex merchants to justify the fee, but is it worth it over the blue sky? The Scotia card also comes with travel insurance/extended warranty and everything while the blue sky has no insurance.
> ...



Blue Sky is easy to churn so you can use the points, pay it back in full, and cancel. If you miss it, you can get it back.

Scotia seems to give you a better return. I had the Blue Sky and took me a while to get a decent return. At least MBNA gives you cash. 





> _Originally posted by toshi45_ 
> *I applied and got approved for the CIBC Aventura Visa Infinite Card.
> Anyone try out the program for travel rewards?
> 
> 30,000 to start.
> 
> Seems like good insurance coverage on the card.*



What's the redemption rate on it? Isn't it $89 annual?





> _Originally posted by nj2Type-S_ 
> *hey guys,
> 
> i haven't been following this thread lately, but what do you guys think of that westjet credit card? i currently have the td first class visa and i love it, but since i always travel with westjet, i'm thinking that this credit card is the way to go.
> 
> this card: http://www.rbcroyalbank.com/credit-c...astercard.html
> 
> thoughts?*



If you fly WestJet regularly, then you'll get good returns. 




> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *TD elite 1% cash back. $99 fee. Includes auto club.
> 
> I think it's ok. Used it for a tow and trying to get them to cover $300 pointts bill lol*



$300?! WTF lol. How?

----------


## Vanish3d

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> The Aspire is still the best IMO.
> 
> 35,000 points to start
> 
> 10,000 points every year on your anniversary
> 
> ...




Does this mean you can only redeem points that have been accumulated in the last 90 days?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by Vanish3d_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Does this mean you can only redeem points that have been accumulated in the last 90 days?*



I am not 100% sure on that, you might be able to go back further if you call them instead of online. I don't know why you would ever need more than 90 days though, usually you would come home from the vacation, and erase any purchase(s) eligible.

Unless I missed something, I still don't see anything else in this thread that is a better card from a rewards standpoint unless:

A) You never travel, use hotels, rent cars, buy flights, or anything along those lines...but even then, 1.5% cash back on everything is hard to beat.
or
B) You spend more money in one type of store than all your other total spending combined (pretty rare I would think).

It's a straight up 2% cash back on everything if used to redeem travel related expenses, and 1.5% if you don't want to redeem it on travel.

The only catch is if redeeming below $600 worth, it's a tiered system (e.g. $550 requires $600 of points or whatever the next tier is). Over $600 it's a precise match. In well under a year I erased an $840 purchase with points to spare.

----------


## flipstah

TD Aeroplan Infinite just got released! 

I wonder if it'll make an impact on the First Class product.

http://www.tdcanadatrust.com/product...inite-card.jsp

EDIT: Just checked the benefits. It's the same as CIBC Aerogold but cheaper. 

Still don't like it.

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *TD Aeroplan Infinite just got released! 
> 
> I wonder if it'll make an impact on the First Class product.
> 
> http://www.tdcanadatrust.com/product...inite-card.jsp
> 
> EDIT: Just checked the benefits. It's the same as CIBC Aerogold but cheaper. 
> 
> Still don't like it.*



I think i'm hopping on this ship right away if it's included as my annual-fee-free card from my select service acct.
Currently on the elite gold max_boost posted and I've never used the auto-club nor foresee a use anytime soon.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> * 
> I think i'm hopping on this ship right away if it's included as my annual-fee-free card from my select service acct.
> Currently on the elite gold max_boost posted and I've never used the auto-club nor foresee a use anytime soon.*



Don't see how it won't be applicable for that.  :dunno:

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *TD Aeroplan Infinite just got released! 
> 
> I wonder if it'll make an impact on the First Class product.
> 
> http://www.tdcanadatrust.com/product...inite-card.jsp
> 
> EDIT: Just checked the benefits. It's the same as CIBC Aerogold but cheaper. 
> 
> Still don't like it.*



Please... Beyond is only interested in the TD Aeroplan Visa Infinite "Privilege".

$200k minimum annual income.
$399 annual fee




> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> * 
> I think i'm hopping on this ship right away if it's included as my annual-fee-free card from my select service acct.
> Currently on the elite gold max_boost posted and I've never used the auto-club nor foresee a use anytime soon.*



I've been hearing that TD never waives the annual fee for the cobranded cards, so that'll probably never happen.

But the TD FCT Visa Infinite has better benefits than the elite gold if you're looking to switch.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> Please... Beyond is only interested in the TD Aeroplan Visa Infinite &quot;Privilege&quot;.
> 
> $200k minimum annual income.
> $399 annual fee
> 
> *



That's WAY cheaper than Amex Plat for what you get (roughly the same benefits) but you're stuck flying AC only. 

Unless you can use Aeroplan in the Star Alliance fleet?

EDIT: I'd opt for the AMEX AeroplanPlus Plat instead. You get unlimited access to MLL and you get more points to start.

Also, what does this mean,

Four (4) annual Maple Leaf Lounge One-Time Guest Passes when travelling on an Aeroplan flight reward operated by Air Canada

I can't use MLL if I didn't use points to buy my flight? LOLWTF.  :ROFL!:

----------


## schurchill39

I was just comparing the TD Aeroplan card vs my TD First Class Travel card today because I was pretty excited when I heard about it. But after looking closer at the two, it doesn't really seem worth it to switch. The only benefit I can see is that with the Aeroplan card you can use points up front whereas the First Class Travel you redeem them after you purchase. I've yet to find a significantly cheaper flight outside of their TD Expedia rewards website and the 9x points when you book through them helps too.

I think out of the TD cards (sans baller status cards), the First Class Travel card is still the best one they offer.

----------


## turbotrip

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> Please... Beyond is only interested in the TD Aeroplan Visa Infinite &quot;Privilege&quot;.
> 
> $200k minimum annual income.
> $399 annual fee
> 
> *



Just out of curiosity how does this better than the visa infinite first class?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Is that personal income or family income? 200k family income isn't that baller in this town.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Household.

----------


## JLau

I was excited to see the new aeroplan visa infinite card, but knowing the 399 cannot be waived, that's a big turn off. I think the travel points you get from the regular infinite card is way more flexible (you can book trips, car rental, hotels) and redeem with points, eventhough if you didn't book it through expedia. The only nice things about the new aeroplan card is that you get first luggage check in free, the 50% off companion business class ticket, and the "status" for some ppl. Simply not worth it with the 399 imo....

----------


## toyboy88

> _Originally posted by JLau_ 
> *I was excited to see the new aeroplan visa infinite card, but knowing the 399 cannot be waived, that's a big turn off. I think the travel points you get from the regular infinite card is way more flexible (you can book trips, car rental, hotels) and redeem with points, eventhough if you didn't book it through expedia. The only nice things about the new aeroplan card is that you get first luggage check in free, the 50% off companion business class ticket, and the &quot;status&quot; for some ppl. Simply not worth it with the 399 imo....*



Well if you do even a little business/regular travel each year, then the 399 cost is worth it...simply for the free 1st checked bag on AC flights.

Unlike the $120 TD Aeroplan card, it's free checked 1st bag and priority boarding on all your AC flights (not just on Aeroplan reward flights).


*Unless I'm misreading somewhere in the fine print, and it's only also on Aeroplan-reward flights only. Then not so much the case.

Traveling to/from US is $25 1st bag each way ($50 RT) on AC...so after 8 flights the $399 would essentially be "paid off" (ie. $400 in bag fees saved/waived).

 :dunno:

----------


## Kjonus

Anyone have a US funds card, looking at getting one.

----------


## JLau

> _Originally posted by Kjonus_ 
> *Anyone have a US funds card, looking at getting one.*



I have the TD one, no fees, not bad

----------


## JLau

> _Originally posted by toyboy88_ 
> * 
> 
> Well if you do even a little business/regular travel each year, then the 399 cost is worth it...simply for the free 1st checked bag on AC flights.
> 
> Unlike the $120 TD Aeroplan card, it's free checked 1st bag and priority boarding on all your AC flights (not just on Aeroplan reward flights).
> 
> 
> *Unless I'm misreading somewhere in the fine print, and it's only also on Aeroplan-reward flights only. Then not so much the case.
> ...



problem is when I fly I don't usually take aircanada, pts on the infinite is way more flexible, international and within Canada flights no charge on first baggage anyway

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by JLau_ 
> *I was excited to see the new aeroplan visa infinite card, but knowing the 399 cannot be waived, that's a big turn off. I think the travel points you get from the regular infinite card is way more flexible (you can book trips, car rental, hotels) and redeem with points, eventhough if you didn't book it through expedia. The only nice things about the new aeroplan card is that you get first luggage check in free, the 50% off companion business class ticket, and the &quot;status&quot; for some ppl. Simply not worth it with the 399 imo....*



Pretty much my take on it as well.
You missed the Infinite Privilege perks though:

Global Airport Lounge Access - 6 free visits to over 500 lounges through Airport AngelDedicated VIP security fast track lane - YUL and YVRAirport parking & valet discountsFairmont President's Club Elevated StatusHailo  A taxi on your terms (credits)Airport Limousine Services (discounts)
https://visainfinite.ca/privilege/infiniteprivilege.jsp

Overall it seems fairly competitive with the Amex Aeroplan Platinum ($499 annual)

But I prefer my TD FCT Visa Infinite... the only thing that irks me about the TD FCT card is that I book most of my hotels through Hotwire/Priceline, so I don't get 3x points on those.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> Pretty much my take on it as well.
> You missed the Infinite Privilege perks though:
> 
> Global Airport Lounge Access - 6 free visits to over 500 lounges through Airport AngelDedicated VIP security fast track lane - YUL and YVRAirport parking &amp; valet discountsFairmont President's Club Elevated StatusHailo  A taxi on your terms (credits)Airport Limousine Services (discounts)
> https://visainfinite.ca/privilege/infiniteprivilege.jsp
> 
> ...



Platinum is $699 now lol. Same perks I get for cheap!

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Platinum is $699 now lol. Same perks I get for cheap!*



AeroplanPlus Platinum $499

I'd imagine the Amex Platinum (proper) is much better than the Aeroplan Platinum and the Visa Infinite Privilege?

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> AeroplanPlus Platinum $499
> 
> I'd imagine the Amex Platinum (proper) is much better than the Aeroplan Platinum and the Visa Infinite Privilege?*



Reading>Me. My bad. 

With AMEX Platinum, airport lounge access is unlimited and you get more access to exclusive hotels. There's also 2-for-1 business class flights but you can find better deals online if you hunt around. 

Other than that, it's okay. I might go back to Amex Gold come renewal. Not sure yet.

----------


## SuperFlyOrDie

Just changed my BMO AirMiles card to the BMO World Elite mastercard. 2 points for every dollar, 30,000 ($300 worth) on sign up, use on any travel including taxes, and first year free

----------


## Strider

Which CC's provide complimentary lounge access (and how much is the fee)?
American Express Platinum - Priority Pass - unlimited - $699/yrTD Aeroplan Visa Infinite Privilege - Airport Angel - 6 visits - $399/yrBMO World Elite Mastercard - Priority Pass - 4 visits - $150/yrScotiabank Platinum American Express - Priority Pass - 10 visits - $399/yr

Any others?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Sorry accidental post.

----------


## TYMSMNY

Amex Plat has other travel benefits too despite it's higher fees.

$200 travel voucher/credit per year, priority pass and other various lounges for you and companion. i think travel insurance and trip cancellation etc is standard on all travel cards.

----------


## Zhariak

> _Originally posted by TYMSMNY_ 
> *Amex Plat has other travel benefits too despite it's higher fees.
> 
> $200 travel voucher/credit per year, priority pass and other various lounges for you and companion. i think travel insurance and trip cancellation etc is standard on all travel cards.*



This is true! There was actually access to a bunch of lounges, I can't remember which ones though. And the insurance was friggin awesome! I can't stress enough how awesome the Membership Rewards are with the flexibility to convert to other Rewards programs...

You also get Gold status with SPG, and Gold/Elite status with other airlines and certain hotel programs. Gold (or a different tier, I could be wrong) with fairmont as well. Plus the bonuses you get with FHR are SLICK!

I was an idiot, back when I was Platinum, I never used the $200 credit for either 2013 or 2014... lol

Hands down, the AMEX Plat is the best card you can have that you can apply for! I swore by mine from 2006 to 2013!

----------


## Strider

Not doubting the Amex Platinum has a ton of additional features/benefits... but I still don't see myself spending $700 or $500 (after annual travel credit) on annual fees.

The TD and Scotia cards also get you bumped to Premier status with Fairmont Presidents Club, and I already get similar perks to FHR through Visa Infinite and Scotiabank Gold Amex. But I'm too much of a fake baller to be booking FHR hotels at regular rates  :Frown: 

I'm contemplating the Scotiabank Platinum because I already carry a Scotiabank Gold Amex for the 4% rewards, and they're offering a $300 bonus for signup.

But that doesn't beat the BMO offer... they're waiving the annual fee for the first year and offering a $300 bonus. _$300 free money_. And free lounge access? Hard to beat that... unless there's others?

----------


## flipstah

I'm pretty happy with my AMEX Plat so far.  :thumbs up:

----------


## SuperFlyOrDie

I decided on the BMO because I make all my purchases on a credit card and I only want to use one. I had an AMEX before and they aren't accepted alot of places. Mastercard is everywhere.

----------


## 403ep3

Signed up to the capital one card today because it seems better than the scotiabank infinite. I don't spend as much on gas and groceries to make use of the 4%.

Anyone else have this problem? 1.5-2% on all purchases on CO. I heard that the limit they give you could be a problem. Anyone sign up and only get like 5-7k?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by 403ep3_ 
> *Signed up to the capital one card today because it seems better than the scotiabank infinite. I don't spend as much on gas and groceries to make use of the 4%.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem? 1.5-2% on all purchases on CO. I heard that the limit they give you could be a problem. Anyone sign up and only get like 5-7k?*



My limit is $10K, my parents' is $15K on that card. I've never asked to have mine raised. The limit isn't a big deal, but I don't believe they give out huge limits like $50-100K. The limit assigned to you originally is based on whatever income you tell them, but I don't know what the cap is, I think 15 or 20K.

----------


## 403ep3

We'll ik good with 10-15k. I don't need anything too crazy but enough to get a vacation purchase on it. How do you like it? Are you keeping it?

----------


## msommers

The Aspire Travel is awesome, good call!

----------


## 403ep3

So after a bunch of research and calculations with an excel spreadsheet I have decided that I am going to go with a Scotiabank Infinite/CapOne Aspire combo.

I plan to use the infinite card for 4% Gas and groceries and the 2% reoccurring bills.

All other purchases will be on the Aspire. I didn't get accepted right away and am waiting for the 7-10 business days. I think I should get accepted (I hope :dunno: ).

btw www.greatcanadianrebates.com is giving an extra $75 cash back for signing up to the card through their website... if anyone is looking to sign up soon.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by 403ep3_ 
> *We'll ik good with 10-15k. I don't need anything too crazy but enough to get a vacation purchase on it. How do you like it? Are you keeping it?*



Absolutely love it, there still is no better card unless you spend huge amounts of money in very specific places, totaling amounts greater than you spend in all other places combined. That applies to very few people.

My entire family, most of my friends, and even most of my coworkers have switched to that card. Nothing can touch it, for most people's spending habits.

The 35K points on signup and 10K every anniversary is great too. The redemption system is dead easy, it sorts your statement into eligible purchases, and you simply use the "purchase eraser" to get rid of things. No need to even call them. It also very loosely classifies things as travel expenses, so you can use your points on all sorts of things that may or may not be an actual travel expense.

I had $6,500 in fraudulent charges on my card in Vegas, and with all evidence stacked against me, they still covered me and bailed me out, so I have tested their "zero liability" claim in the worst possible situation with success. When I had my BMO card, they didn't even protect me from a $50 fraudulent purchase in Africa (while I was in Calgary), so their service has been far better than I am used to.

Every year I get about $1000 of free travel. Couldn't be happier. I use this card for everything, even a $0.50 purchase. You can book your travel on any website, you aren't limited to specific seats, travel agencies, etc. Nothing like that.

I don't think anyone gets accepted right away, it took me a couple weeks to have the card in my hands as well.

----------


## flipstah

Anyone see value in switching to MBNA World Elite?

----------


## Vmack

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Anyone see value in switching to MBNA World Elite?*



I did it cause they gave me another 6 months of 5% g&g

----------


## nj2Type-S

i just signed up for the td aeoroplan infinite card. no credit check and free for 1 year with a 15,000 point sign-up bonus? sure, why not!  :Smilie:

----------


## Darkane

> _Originally posted by nj2Type-S_ 
> *i just signed up for the td aeoroplan infinite card. no credit check and free for 1 year with a 15,000 point sign-up bonus? sure, why not! *



I just did that too.

Those dinks wouldn't wave the 400$ fee on the Privilege card for me.

To bad, the 25,000 free points with privilege is good.

----------


## nj2Type-S

i redeemed all my points from my td first class visa so it was timely for me to switch. $1150 in points accumulated in just over a year. i hope this new card is better!

----------


## sabad66

I just got my BMO World Elite. $150 annual fee (waived first year), 30k welcome points ($300 value), then 2 points for every dollar spent. Essentially it's 2% back in the form of travel. Includes trip cancellation/medical for all trips too.

I had the airmiles world elite before but after realizing that AMs suck balls to redeem I figured this was a good one to move to. I will keep the card though because I get 5% off Shell purchases and the $99 fee is waived permanently.

----------


## max_boost

^^^

I think I am gonna get that card next. 2% is awesome.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Anyone have any thoughts on the RBC Infinite Avion???

I see 15,000 points for signing up and 1 point for every dollar spent. And extra points when booking travel. Trip insurance and medical insurance as well.

----------


## ExtraSlow

RBC infinite Avion is a good card. Avion points are awesome easy to redeem. Any seat, any flight, any airline.

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *RBC infinite Avion is a good card. Avion points are awesome easy to redeem. Any seat, any flight, any airline.*



I'll second that. Booking flights/packages online through the RBC Rewards site is extremely easy and often times cheaper than anything I've found through Expedia, Travelocity, etc. 

Within 10 minutes I had the flight I wanted and the hotel I wanted and it was cheaper than anywhere else. Redeemed the points and boom, done! No taxes or surcharges either. 

I rack up close to 200,000 points per year, enough for a decent 4-5 day trip to a luxury hotel in Vancouver, Vegas...I'm just about to check into a Mexico trip. Our 30th Anni coming up next month.

----------


## 403ep3

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> * 
> 
> I'll second that. Booking flights/packages online through the RBC Rewards site is extremely easy and often times cheaper than anything I've found through Expedia, Travelocity, etc. 
> 
> Within 10 minutes I had the flight I wanted and the hotel I wanted and it was cheaper than anywhere else. Redeemed the points and boom, done! No taxes or surcharges either. 
> 
> I rack up close to 200,000 points per year, enough for a decent 4-5 day trip to a luxury hotel in Vancouver, Vegas...I'm just about to check into a Mexico trip. Our 30th Anni coming up next month.*



This doesn't quite equate when 2 posts above says 1 point per $1. do you mean 20,000?

FYI I dont know how avion works

----------


## benyl

I bet Dave buys all his tile on his card. 200,000 is easy.

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by 403ep3_ 
> * 
> 
> This doesn't quite equate when 2 posts above says 1 point per $1. do you mean 20,000?
> 
> FYI I dont know how avion works*



No I mean, 200,000. Yes it's 1 point per dollar. When redeeming them they equate to 100 points per dollar. 

I have both the personal Visa as well as my business Visa linked.




> _Originally posted by benyl_ 
> *I bet Dave buys all his tile on his card. 200,000 is easy.*



Exactly. Not just tile. Everything. All our gas, groceries, entertainment, restaurants, business supplies, repairs, materials...everything is put through Visa. I rarely use my debit card.

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by 16hypen3sp_ 
> *Anyone have any thoughts on the RBC Infinite Avion???
> 
> I see 15,000 points for signing up and 1 point for every dollar spent. And extra points when booking travel. Trip insurance and medical insurance as well.*



What's the annual fee on that? $99?

Seems to be exactly half as good as the BMO world elite... with that you get 30k welcome points, free first year, and 2 points for every dollar instead of 1. Points are equivalent (100 pts = $1 of travel).

With Dave's spending mentioned above (200k/yr), that would be 400k points instead, which would be $4000 worth of travel instead of $2000.

Seems like a no brainer...I can't see any reason that would be better (besides showing up in your online banking if you deal with RBC).

----------


## ExtraSlow

Once you have a rewards credit card, it's foolish to use debit for anything. I don't rack up that much on my card, as I have no business expenses, but it's shocking how much a family in this town can spend.

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> * 
> What's the annual fee on that? $99?
> 
> Seems to be exactly half as good as the BMO world elite... with that you get 30k welcome points, free first year, and 2 points for every dollar instead of 1. Points are equivalent (100 pts = $1 of travel).
> 
> With Dave's spending mentioned above (200k/yr), that would be 400k points instead, which would be $4000 worth of travel instead of $2000.
> 
> Seems like a no brainer...I can't see any reason that would be better (besides showing up in your online banking if you deal with RBC).*



If you think Bank A will give $4000 worth of rewards and Bank B will give $2,000 for the exact same "income" (expenditures), then I got a bridge to sell you. 

CC rewards are like comparing cel packages. In the end...pretty much every business will give roughly the same "value". 

If you compare the Avion with the World Elite on this site..it shows the BMO card giving a maximum of 2% return...whereas the Avion has a 2.88% return. 

RBC Avion return

BMO World Elite

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> * 
> 
> If you think Bank A will give $4000 worth of rewards and Bank B will give $2,000 for the exact same &quot;income&quot; (expenditures), then I got a bridge to sell you. 
> 
> CC rewards are like comparing cel packages. In the end...pretty much every business will give roughly the same &quot;value&quot;. 
> 
> If you compare the Avion with the World Elite on this site..it shows the BMO card giving a maximum of 2% return...whereas the Avion has a 2.88% return. 
> 
> ...



Hmm, looks like RBC's points are worth twice as much (50 pts = $1), so guess you're right - they are pretty much the same:
https://www.rbcrewards.com/travel-re...rid/index.html

You mentioned 100 pts = $1 up top so that's why I thought it was a big difference.

Either way, can't go wrong with either.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Once you have a rewards credit card, it's foolish to use debit for anything. I don't rack up that much on my card, as I have no business expenses, but it's shocking how much a family in this town can spend.*



QFT.

----------


## 403ep3

The CapOne process is so dumb lol

Sign up
Receive mail saying I'm approved but saying I have to prove my identity at the Post office
Receive more mail telling me to come to the post office to show my ID
Receive one last message telling me that my card is now coming

Wow!

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by 403ep3_ 
> *The CapOne process is so dumb lol
> 
> Sign up
> Receive mail saying I'm approved but saying I have to prove my identity at the Post office
> Receive more mail telling me to come to the post office to show my ID
> Receive one last message telling me that my card is now coming
> 
> Wow!*



I didn't have to do any of that. Neither did my parents, GF, friends, or coworkers who switched. That is very strange they are making you jump through all those hoops. Mine came right to my mailbox, so maybe they recently changed procedures? That's the only thing I can think of.







> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> * 
> 
> If you think Bank A will give $4000 worth of rewards and Bank B will give $2,000 for the exact same &quot;income&quot; (expenditures), then I got a bridge to sell you. 
> 
> CC rewards are like comparing cel packages. In the end...pretty much every business will give roughly the same &quot;value&quot;. 
> 
> If you compare the Avion with the World Elite on this site..it shows the BMO card giving a maximum of 2% return...whereas the Avion has a 2.88% return. 
> 
> ...



That 2.88% is misleading, is it not? I if you're saying you got $2,000 for $200,000 of purchases, you're not doing as well as you could be with a different rewards card. There is also a fairly long list of booking restrictions:

http://thepointsguy.com/2012/05/cana...n-card-review/

The Capital One card is 2% cash back, zero restrictions beyond $600 redemptions. That is not the maximum return, but the only return. Use any website, no catches, they straight up refund any travel related purchase you wish to claim and they are very loosely categorized. I still think that's the best card for most people unless I'm missing something here, or unless you spend disproportionate amounts of money in the bonus areas (grocery, gas, etc.) of some cards.

I will never deal with BMO again after they failed to cover me for an extremely obvious $50 fraud charge (Africa!). Be VERY careful with those cards, you are not fully fraud protected at all.

If some other card gives more than 2% cash back on 100% of purchases with absolutely zero restrictions, I would be interested in switching again.

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> * 
> 
> If you think Bank A will give $4000 worth of rewards and Bank B will give $2,000 for the exact same &quot;income&quot; (expenditures), then I got a bridge to sell you. 
> 
> CC rewards are like comparing cel packages. In the end...pretty much every business will give roughly the same &quot;value&quot;. 
> 
> If you compare the Avion with the World Elite on this site..it shows the BMO card giving a maximum of 2% return...whereas the Avion has a 2.88% return. 
> 
> ...



Interesting....so basically you might get more pts at BMO but it might cost more pts to redeem that same trip vs RBC?  :dunno:

----------


## 403ep3

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> I didn't have to do any of that. Neither did my parents, GF, friends, or coworkers who switched. That is very strange they are making you jump through all those hoops. Mine came right to my mailbox, so maybe they recently changed procedures? That's the only thing I can think of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Possibly. It's not like my income/rating is any worse lol. I managed 10k limit  :dunno:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by 403ep3_ 
> * 
> 
> Possibly. It's not like my income/rating is any worse lol. I managed 10k limit *



Yeah same limit as I got....that's strange. They probably just changed policies, everyone I know with the card switched a while ago so I can't speak for current procedures.

----------


## Zhariak

Well, just for the sake of chiming in again (and praising AMEX).

Last week, decided last minute to fly out to Vancouver with a bud to party it up in Vancouver. Called up Amex Centurion travel, flights and hotel booked in minutes... They actually scored me an awesome deal with the Sutton Place in Vancouver.

Got lounge access in both YYC and YVR with the Amex for me and my guest which was awesome.

Upgraded to a 2 bedroom Apartment suite on the 17th floor at the Sutton (on checkin) which was rad! (As far as I know, Sutton isn't FHR anymore, so they didn't have to upgrade me). I didn't even need to ask!

Flights were more than I would have liked to pay for, for a weekend trip (all flights were pricey). A couple days later, logged in to my account online, and used my points to cover/credit the flight amounts.  :Big Grin:  BAM!

Life is good  :Smilie:  Love my amex...

Amex travel has always been awesome! Using the points after I book/paid for the trip is also pretty handy!

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by Zhariak_ 
> *Well, just for the sake of chiming in again (and praising AMEX).
> 
> Last week, decided last minute to fly out to Vancouver with a bud to party it up in Vancouver. Called up Amex Centurion travel, flights and hotel booked in minutes... They actually scored me an awesome deal with the Sutton Place in Vancouver.
> 
> Got lounge access in both YYC and YVR with the Amex for me and my guest which was awesome.
> 
> Upgraded to a 2 bedroom Apartment suite on the 17th floor at the Sutton (on checkin) which was rad! (As far as I know, Sutton isn't FHR anymore, so they didn't have to upgrade me). I didn't even need to ask!
> 
> ...



The only bad thing about AMEX is that you can't use the card at as many places as MC/Visa.

----------


## Zhariak

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> The only bad thing about AMEX is that you can't use the card at as many places as MC/Visa.*



I had that problem a bit way back in 2006-2008, but these days the only place that I go to that doesn't take it is my dry cleaners, and where I get my hair cut... Not a big deal for me  :Smilie:

----------


## syscal

This thread is way to long to check if this is a double post.

RBC Avion, we use it for personal and business so we get the fees waived.

The nice thing about this card isn't the travel or gift rewards. We've been using the points for years now to redeem Mortgage rewards and now that our mortgage is elsewhere we get money toward our line of credit. I use the card for everything (do you smallenfreuden?) just to keep the points up. Pay off the card every month and collect real $$ from the points.

Plus you get car rental insurance and some other benefits for travel.

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> That 2.88% is misleading, is it not? I if you're saying you got $2,000 for $200,000 of purchases, you're not doing as well as you could be with a different rewards card. There is also a fairly long list of booking restrictions:
> 
> http://thepointsguy.com/2012/05/cana...n-card-review/
> 
> The Capital One card is 2% cash back, zero restrictions beyond $600 redemptions. That is not the maximum return, but the only return. Use any website, no catches, they straight up refund any travel related purchase you wish to claim and they are very loosely categorized. I still think that's the best card for most people unless I'm missing something here, or unless you spend disproportionate amounts of money in the bonus areas (grocery, gas, etc.) of some cards.
> 
> I will never deal with BMO again after they failed to cover me for an extremely obvious $50 fraud charge (Africa!). Be VERY careful with those cards, you are not fully fraud protected at all.
> ...



It's not $2000 for 200k in purchases. It's actually $2000 for 100k purchases (so 2%). If you're only going one province over it works out even better at $350 travel for $15,000 in purchases (2.33%).

https://www.rbcrewards.com/travel-re...rid/index.html

Overall 2% looks to be the best anyone can get, and every bank seems to have some variation of a 2% card.

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by syscal_ 
> *This thread is way to long to check if this is a double post.
> 
> RBC Avion, we use it for personal and business so we get the fees waived.
> 
> The nice thing about this card isn't the travel or gift rewards. We've been using the points for years now to redeem Mortgage rewards and now that our mortgage is elsewhere we get money toward our line of credit. I use the card for everything (do you smallenfreuden?) just to keep the points up. Pay off the card every month and collect real $$ from the points.
> 
> Plus you get car rental insurance and some other benefits for travel.*



If you do the math on mortgage rewards its actually a pretty shitty deal... works out to be 0.8%:
https://points.rbcrewards.com/Catalo...alCategory/178

You're better off getting a typical 1% cashback card if you're looking for pure cash rewards.

----------


## rx7boi

I like my Scotia Bank Scene VISA.

For every $1000 I spend, I get a free movie which I normally spend on 3D AVX. Works out to about 1.7% haha.

----------


## SuperFlyOrDie

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> The Capital One card is 2% cash back, zero restrictions beyond $600 redemptions. That is not the maximum return, but the only return. Use any website, no catches, they straight up refund any travel related purchase you wish to claim and they are very loosely categorized. I still think that's the best card for most people unless I'm missing something here, or unless you spend disproportionate amounts of money in the bonus areas (grocery, gas, etc.) of some cards.
> 
> I will never deal with BMO again after they failed to cover me for an extremely obvious $50 fraud charge (Africa!). Be VERY careful with those cards, you are not fully fraud protected at all.
> 
> If some other card gives more than 2% cash back on 100% of purchases with absolutely zero restrictions, I would be interested in switching again.*



I've never had anything but positive experiences with BMO. Fine print on my World Elite sure does cover fraud....
Plus even though you book flights through BMO Rewards, they price match any travel site you find. So its pretty much the same as the Capital One without the ghetto-ness of having a capital one card.
Oh and you get free Priority Pass membership and travel cancellation protection!

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by syscal_ 
> *This thread is way to long to check if this is a double post.
> 
> RBC Avion, we use it for personal and business so we get the fees waived.
> 
> The nice thing about this card isn't the travel or gift rewards. We've been using the points for years now to redeem Mortgage rewards and now that our mortgage is elsewhere we get money toward our line of credit. I use the card for everything (do you smallenfreuden?) just to keep the points up. Pay off the card every month and collect real $$ from the points.
> 
> Plus you get car rental insurance and some other benefits for travel.*



What is the percentage return on Mortgage rewards?

----------


## nj2Type-S

for those who has the td aeroplan visa, how do you like it in comparison to the td first class visa?

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by nj2Type-S_ 
> *for those who has the td aeroplan visa, how do you like it in comparison to the td first class visa?*



I'm not happy with it personally. Its useful if you travel 

a. Urgent last minute travel where fares can be inflated
b. Travel with multi-destination itineraries 
c. Travel to remote locations where flights are expensive and not commonly offered on seat sales
d. First Class/Business Class Travel (But if your open to same day upgrades, this might not be valid either)

My travel is usually that finds a seat sale and makes that my vacation target gerally, where the return is exceptionally poor with Aeroplan. For example, that NY deal that came up, $293 Tax in. It would have cost me 30,000 Aeroplan points plus $200 in Taxes to go, nice return... under 1%. 

I'm not gonna act super ass-hurt though, I did get most of those points for free as a referral sign up.

----------


## Darkane

Anyone know if a reward card can be used for Direct payments of bills, or a car loan or something similar?

----------


## msommers

I use mine to pay my Telus cellphone and Telus TV/Internet bill. Enmax doesn't take CC. Unsure about car loans.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Gotta check the policies for each service provider. Can be a godo way to rack up some spend though. I pay all telus stuff on credit card.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by Darkane_ 
> *Anyone know if a reward card can be used for Direct payments of bills, or a car loan or something similar?*



This has nothing to do with the type of card you have. It depends if the merchant will accept credit cards for payment.

Also you can't pay loans with credit cards. Unless you are withdrawing cash on your CC to make the loan payment which would be a terrible idea.

----------


## blairtruck

rogers wireless lets you pay with cc.

----------


## pheoxs

My Telus cell bill always automatically went onto my CC bill each month when it was due.

----------


## Darkane

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> Also you can't pay loans with credit cards. Unless you are withdrawing cash on your CC to make the loan payment which would be a terrible idea.*



Agreed.

I'm planning on making a lump sum payment and I'm trying to see if it's at all possible to makes miles on it.

Not sure if the Infinite gives points on cash advances as that's one way. Then just pay off the card right away with the cash.

Otherwise it's smart to put all re-occuring bills on the card then pay it off.

----------


## roopi

I don't believe any CC gives points on cash advances.

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> *I don't believe any CC gives points on cash advances.*



Agreed. They would be stupid to... it would be extremely easy to take advantage. 

I.e. Pull out 10k in a cash advance, pay it off the same day, repeat every day.

----------


## Vmack

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> * 
> Agreed. They would be stupid to... it would be extremely easy to take advantage. 
> 
> I.e. Pull out 10k in a cash advance, pay it off the same day, repeat every day.*



except many cc charge interest immediately on cash advances, so you'd be paying out the ass on interest for those miles

----------


## nj2Type-S

> _Originally posted by Neil4Speed_ 
> * 
> 
> I'm not happy with it personally. Its useful if you travel 
> 
> a. Urgent last minute travel where fares can be inflated
> b. Travel with multi-destination itineraries 
> c. Travel to remote locations where flights are expensive and not commonly offered on seat sales
> d. First Class/Business Class Travel (But if your open to same day upgrades, this might not be valid either)
> ...



i'm really happy with my td first class visa. i activated my aeroplan visa a couple of weeks ago, and it's just sitting on my desk at home. i'm pretty certain that the td first class is a far superior card than the aeroplan, unless others have positive feedback about it.

i only signed up because of the no annual fee for the first year, and no credit check. i might just take them up on their offer of 15000 bonus points, equivalent to 1 round trip short haul flight, then cancel my card straight away lol.

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by Vmack_ 
> * 
> 
> except many cc charge interest immediately on cash advances, so you'd be paying out the ass on interest for those miles*



Not if you're smart about it. For example, overpay a few days before (so you have a negative balance) and then do the cash advance. That way you would never pay interest.

But even if you didn't do it that way, i wouldn't call the interest "out the ass". At 20%, daily interest on 10,000 is $5.50. If it takes two days to clear the payment then you're out $11 but you would get 10k spend worth of miles.

Anyways, it doesn't even matter. nobody gives any points on cash advances so why are we wasting time discussing hypothetical situations  :ROFL!:

----------


## Matty_10

Bump Looking to get a MBNA CC and would like a referral from an existing MBNA customer pm me with your referral ID, there's $50 credit for you, thanks.

----------


## Vmack

> _Originally posted by Matty_10_ 
> *Bump Looking to get a MBNA CC and would like a referral from an existing MBNA customer pm me with your referral ID, there's $50 credit for you, thanks.*



if i could figure out where i get my referral code I'd gladly help you out

----------


## Matty_10

You should have received an email from them with the code, it depends if you allow promotional offers to be sent by MBNA.

----------


## Vmack

> _Originally posted by Matty_10_ 
> *You should have received an email from them with the code, it depends if you allow promotional offers to be sent by MBNA.*



ah I guess thats why, I have that turned off. I'll turn it on so I have it for future reference, though who knows how long it takes. Hope someone takes you up on your generous offer

----------


## msommers

For cashback, the Scotia Infinite is pretty good, especially since they waive the first year fees near automatically.

http://www.scotiabank.com/ca/en/0,,86,00.html

----------


## Matty_10

> _Originally posted by Vmack_ 
> * 
> ah I guess thats why, I have that turned off. I'll turn it on so I have it for future reference, though who knows how long it takes. Hope someone takes you up on your generous offer*



Just so you or anyone else is wondering the $50 credit is from MBNA themselves and you can refer up to 5 people for a total of $250

----------


## AlanaD

> _Originally posted by Tania99_ 
> *I just applied for this card: https://www.americanexpress.com/cana...ATEhAWGQ%3D%3D 
> 
> 
> 30k Aeroplan miles and first year free.*



My hubby received 45k instead of 30k. Amex is beyond generous :Smilie:

----------


## syscal

> _Originally posted by Neil4Speed_ 
> * 
> 
> What is the percentage return on Mortgage rewards?*



https://points.rbcrewards.com/Catalogue/Financial

----------


## Zhariak

Semi-related to this thread

Came across this the other day from aeroplan for you frequent flyer collectors...

Shop.ca is offering 15 aeroplan miles for every dollar spent on your first purchase, lol... They actually have quite a bit of stuff avail on the site (complete random stuff like enterprise servers too).

I almost pulled the trigger on a $10K HP server just to rack up 150,000+ aeroplan miles, lmao.

PS. I aint affiliated with them, just thought I'd share this. Could result in some stupid amount of aeroplan miles.

I miss the days when Amex had their promo on bonus points for existing customers  :Frown:  lol

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Zhariak_ 
> *Semi-related to this thread
> 
> Came across this the other day from aeroplan for you frequent flyer collectors...
> 
> Shop.ca is offering 15 aeroplan miles for every dollar spent on your first purchase, lol... They actually have quite a bit of stuff avail on the site (complete random stuff like enterprise servers too).
> 
> I almost pulled the trigger on a $10K HP server just to rack up 150,000+ aeroplan miles, lmao.
> 
> ...



Well, crap. I bought appliances at FS but at 20% off (promotion).

20% off... 14k Aeroplan miles... Money wins errtime.

#fwp  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

Anyone have experience with the ScotiaBank Momentum VISA Infinite? 

Their perks look very enticing.

----------


## msommers

Do you need a VISA or anything to potentially replace the AMEX? The Capital One Aspire Travel I really, really like still.

----------


## schocker

I thought the ultimate RFD combo is the capital one aspire travel world master card and the amazon visa.

----------


## JamMan23

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Anyone have experience with the ScotiaBank Momentum VISA Infinite? 
> 
> Their perks look very enticing.*



I have that card (it is my only CC). I don't know what kind of "experiences" you're looking for. I got the card in February of this year, so far I'm at $306 in cash back, but obviously that it completely up to your spending.

I never use the concierge stuff. I got it because it has decent travel protection (rental car insurance, travel insurance), and good cash back. The key is to milk the 4% back on groceries/gas. I make sure to get my transit pass at a gas station or Safeway, things like that.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *I thought the ultimate RFD combo is the capital one aspire travel world master card and the amazon visa.*



I don't know about the Amazon Visa but I've yet to see a card with better rewards than the CO Aspire Travel for normal spending/purchases (i.e. for those not spending hugely disproportionate amounts of their income in one single place). I'm about to get another ~$800 charge taken off my CC, that card is incredible. Top notch customer service as well.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Do you need a VISA or anything to potentially replace the AMEX? The Capital One Aspire Travel I really, really like still.*



I'll most likely be canceling the card next year as I just renewed it. I don't feel like I'm getting my money's worth with the Platinum. Sure, you get perks like airport lounges and whatnot. In my eyes, they're minimal in scale vs. being able to use the card at Costco.

If it's restricted to MC, then I'll just stick with my MBNA card but I'll need a card to replace that has travel-related protection and maybe airport perks also. 

Cashback seems to be a better deal than points for me.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *I don't know about the Amazon Visa but I've yet to see a card with better rewards than the CO Aspire Travel for normal spending/purchases (i.e. for those not spending hugely disproportionate amounts of their income in one single place). I'm about to get another ~$800 charge taken off my CC, that card is incredible. Top notch customer service as well.*



Amazon card has no currency conversion fee so us purchases you would save ~2.5%. It also has cashback I think 1% 2% on amazon.ca goes on your next statement once you hit $20 iirc. I like it for the US purchase idea.

----------


## msommers

Wow that's pretty good actually! Is that any currency exchange or only from USD?

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> Amazon card has no currency conversion fee so us purchases you would save ~2.5%. It also has cashback I think 1% 2% on amazon.ca goes on your next statement once you hit $20 iirc. I like it for the US purchase idea.*



No conversion fee?! Fuck, that's awesome brb.




> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Wow that's pretty good actually! Is that any currency exchange or only from USD?*



I think it's all currencies:

The annual interest rate for the Amazon.ca Rewards Visa Card is 19.99% for purchases and cash advances. Foreign currency transactions are converted at the exchange rate set by Visa International, without additional surcharges. The card is issued by JPMorgan Chase Bank, N.A. Review Pricing & Terms for pricing details, including rates and fees. As of July 2013, The Amazon.ca Rewards Visa Card will not work in Burma (Myanmar), Cuba, Iran, North Korea, Sudan, Syria and Libya.

----------


## schocker

Yeah, I think it is all currencies which is great. Would be good to use online for american stuff and also for travel if you don't have a us dollar card

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

That no currency fee is pretty sweet, basically saving 2.5% on all foreign purchases. It cuts down on the points you would earn from the CO Aspire, but 2.5% savings is better than 2% cash back at the end of the day, but for the 0.5% net savings I'm not sure I'd bother. Wouldn't be a bad card to have around for all US transactions, AND you can diversify a bit by having a VISA (even though most places take both).

----------


## sabad66

^ You forgot about the 1% cashback on all purchases... so technically a net 1.5% difference.

I'm kinda tempted now too... Just not sure if i want to have a 4th credit card on my name lol. especially if i wanna qualify for a mortgage early next year :S

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> *^ You forgot about the 1% cashback on all purchases... so technically a net 1.5% difference.
> 
> I'm kinda tempted now too... Just not sure if i want to have a 4th credit card on my name lol. especially if i wanna qualify for a mortgage early next year :S*



Ah, thought that was just on Amazon purchases.

My US purchases are usually only in the low thousands every year, not sure it's worth having a second card. for 1.5%. It's a really cool feature though for sure and I could see how some people would get a significant benefit from it.

----------


## msommers

Hmm since it's no annual fee I might pick that up and ditch my Scotia no-fee VISA. I like having a VISA and MC for travelling and I could use that Amazon VISA everywhere while abroad or making foreign purchases. Plus I wouldn't have to carry around as much cash. I think I'm sold!

----------


## schocker

I am now the most successful amazon visa salesman  :ROFL!:  

I will probably apply for one as I end up buying a bunch of things from the US. Need to get rid of some cards though as I have 4 currently. Should I just let super low limit MBNA master cards just sit forever or cancel them?? For visa I have been using the cibc dividend though which is dumb tiered so maybe I could just use the amazon card and the capital one card and only have 2.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *I am now the most successful amazon visa salesman  
> 
> I will probably apply for one as I end up buying a bunch of things from the US. Need to get rid of some cards though as I have 4 currently. Should I just let super low limit MBNA master cards just sit forever or cancel them?? For visa I have been using the cibc dividend though which is dumb tiered so maybe I could just use the amazon card and the capital one card and only have 2.*



I had 4 credit cards also and cancelled three. Just kept the oldest one for credit history.

Just MBNA and AMEX for now.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Doesn't your credit get nailed if you cancel a CC? I thought it was best to just let it expire and not renew, no?

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Doesn't your credit get nailed if you cancel a CC? I thought it was best to just let it expire and not renew, no?*



I thought the only thing is that you lose that amount of credit so suddenly your utilization increases and that is why it is bad?

I have no idea what my limits are on the MBNA as I don't know my login anymore but I think each was under $1500 as they were from my university days.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> I thought the only thing is that you lose that amount of credit so suddenly your utilization increases and that is why it is bad?
> 
> I have no idea what my limits are on the MBNA as I don't know my login anymore but I think each was under $1500 as they were from my university days.*



Quite possibly - I don't know so I'm asking.

I have a crappy BMP CC I want to cancel (didn't even protect me on $50 fraud) but purposely haven't because I was worried about a credit drop haha.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Doesn't your credit get nailed if you cancel a CC? I thought it was best to just let it expire and not renew, no?*



It's not a big deal. I'd rather cancel it because too much credit is worse.




> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> I thought the only thing is that you lose that amount of credit so suddenly your utilization increases and that is why it is bad?
> 
> I have no idea what my limits are on the MBNA as I don't know my login anymore but I think each was under $1500 as they were from my university days.*



It's only bad if you have balances. If you don't, it doesn't matter.

$0/$4000 vs. $2000/4000

Cancel a $1000 limit credit card that has no balance

$0/3000 vs. $2000/3000

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

So with this Amazon Visa, do they actually give you the spot price on foreign exchange? To me it sounds like you still pay their premiums:




> Foreign currency transactions are converted at the exchange rate set by Visa International, without additional surcharges.






> We will bill you in Canadian Currency if you use your account to make a transaction in foreign currency. We will 
> convert it into Canadian currency at the exchange rate set by Visa International in effect at the time we post the 
> transaction to your account. This exchange rate may be different from the rate in effect on the transaction date. 
> We will not charge you any additional foreign currency conversion charge.



If Visa is controlling the exchange rate, there probably isn't any savings there. Am I missing something? It sounds like every other card unless they are giving you a sport price, no?

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *Most cards add 2.5 percent on top of the rate set by Visa or Mastercard. Amazon doesn't. Think of it as getting 3.5 percent back on any foreign currency purchases.*



I get that part, but if they set the rate, they could just use a wider spread and have no explicit "fee" on top.

I guess the check would be if it was 2.5% less than the rate all other Visa cards are using. We need 2 people to go out and buy something in USD at the exact same time with the Amazon Visa and a regular Visa haha.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I also saw this in the Amazon fine print - is this the same for all cards? If someone gets your pin, you are 100% liable until you discover that the card is stolen and report it, which for most people probably won't be for a little while at least:




> Loss, Theft or Unauthorized Use
> You will inform us immediately by telephone and in writing about any actual or suspected loss, theft or unauthorized use of your Card, account number, PIN or convenience cheques. 
> You agree that we will consider that all transactions have been authorized by you until you advise us otherwise. The toll-free numbers to call are: 
> 
> If your Card is lost or stolen, you will not be liable for unauthorized use of your Card. However, *if your Card and PIN are used together to complete a transaction before you notify us that 
> your Card is lost or stolen, you will be liable for the full debt including any interest arising from such debt. Once you notify us that your Card is lost or stolen, you will not be liable for 
> any subsequent unauthorized transactions entered into through the use of your Card.* However, you must identify for us the unauthorized charges from which you received no benefit.



Maybe it's the same with every card, it just stood out to me.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> I get that part, but if they set the rate, they could just use a wider spread and have no explicit &quot;fee&quot; on top.
> 
> I guess the check would be if it was 2.5% less than the rate all other Visa cards are using. We need 2 people to go out and buy something in USD at the exact same time with the Amazon Visa and a regular Visa haha.*



Well, if the exchange rate is regulated by VISA/MC and the ForEx rate by the bank or card issuer, then you still save 2.5%

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Well, if the exchange rate is regulated by VISA/MC and the ForEx rate by the bank or card issuer, then you still save 2.5%*



You get the Visa rate though, not the ForEx spot price. If Visa sets the Visa rate, which their fine print suggests, they could just widen the spread and take away the explicitly stated "fee". 

For example they could say their rate on a particular day is 1.05 + 0.025 fee, or they could just say it's 1.075 and no fee and Visa makes the same spread from their lender. The buyer would be none the wiser.

I'm not saying that's what they are doing, but their fine print suggests you're still paying a premium for ForEx, and I'm curious how one could verify their savings.

----------


## flipstah

Only way to find out is through your method haha.

----------


## schocker

From what I have read on RFD, it is no 2.5%/c? fee as everyone is saying no forex fees

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> You get the Visa rate though, not the ForEx spot price. If Visa sets the Visa rate, which their fine print suggests, they could just widen the spread and take away the explicitly stated &quot;fee&quot;. 
> 
> For example they could say their rate on a particular day is 1.05 + 0.025 fee, or they could just say it's 1.075 and no fee and Visa makes the same spread from their lender. The buyer would be none the wiser.
> 
> I'm not saying that's what they are doing, but their fine print suggests you're still paying a premium for ForEx, and I'm curious how one could verify their savings.*



If Visa/MC set the rate, then it would be the same for all Visas/MCs so you're still ahead compared to another card regardless of what the diff is between spot rate.

i.e. USD to CAD is 1.10
Visa/MC rate is 1.11
non-amazon card rate would be 1.1378 (1.11 * 1.025)
amazon rate would be 1.11

Purchase of $100 USD on non-amazon = $113.78
Purchase of $100 USD on amazon = $111.00

You still come out ahead

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> * 
> If Visa/MC set the rate, then it would be the same for all Visas/MCs so you're still ahead compared to another card regardless of what the diff is between spot rate.
> 
> i.e. USD to CAD is 1.10
> Visa/MC rate is 1.11
> non-amazon card rate would be 1.1378 (1.11 * 1.025)
> amazon rate would be 1.11
> 
> ...



Agreed, but they provide no way to really verify this unless someone did it themselves by buying 2 things at exactly the same time on 2 Visas. They also don't say it's a 2.5% savings, only that there are no additional fees.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Agreed, but they provide no way to really verify this unless someone did it themselves by buying 2 things at exactly the same time on 2 Visas. They also don't say it's a 2.5% savings, only that there are no additional fees.*



The consensus on RFD is what I am going by, sounds like the 2.5c is not charged so it should be OK. Not sure if other currencies would be more or less than 2.5

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I was able to confirm a savings of approximately 2.37-2.40% between my Capital One MC and the Amazon Visa using various transaction dates, so there is in fact some savings there on the exchange rate.

----------


## codetrap

http://www.moneysense.ca/debt/credit...-cards-of-2014

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Another thing they don't tell you about the Capital One Aspire Travel, is that if you are trying to combine travel purchases to get them past $600 into the best range, you can't, HOWEVER if you call them, they will let you apply the points to a totally non travel related purchase, basically making it a straight 2% cash back card.

I think I'm going to sign up for the Amazon card too now that I've confirmed you do save roughly 2.35-2.4% on foreign transactions.

----------


## A790

I'm still rocking a TD Gold Elite. Is it time to switch it up? We spend about $100k/yr on the card.

----------


## msommers

I decided to do it. Automatically approved lol. Stoked I can ditch my other VISA now.

Cam I think it depends if you travel or not. If you do, I think the Aspire is really worthwhile, but if you don't it definitely is not and there are better options to be had.

I really like it because the actual annual fees aren't that bad at all. It's $120/yr, but you get 10,000 anniversary points which you can get for $75.00 cashback right away anytime so really it's not nearly as expensive as it seems. And if you use the points for travel instead it can be worth $100. Works well for me.

----------


## 403ep3

Apparently the CapOne card is being cancelled..rumours say:

http://forums.redflagdeals.com/capit...-a-897409/379/

http://www.reddit.com/r/PersonalFina...it_cards_tool/

Better be grandfathered!

Also, for anyone that has the Amazon card. Is it better to use the CC or cash borrowed from a bank if I go to the states?

----------


## Thaco

> _Originally posted by 403ep3_ 
> *Apparently the CapOne card is being cancelled..rumours say:
> 
> http://forums.redflagdeals.com/capit...-a-897409/379/
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/PersonalFina...it_cards_tool/
> 
> Better be grandfathered!
> 
> Also, for anyone that has the Amazon card. Is it better to use the CC or cash borrowed from a bank if I go to the states?*



cc for sure, zero transaction fee, the bank will charge you 4%

----------


## Thaco

that said, i am still loving my scotia momentum (even though i hate scotia)

they pay me $800/year to use the card (that is after i pay for the fee)

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *I'm still rocking a TD Gold Elite. Is it time to switch it up? We spend about $100k/yr on the card.*



 Been wondering that too. Get a travel card and use all the pts towards travel.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by 403ep3_ 
> *Apparently the CapOne card is being cancelled..rumours say:
> 
> http://forums.redflagdeals.com/capit...-a-897409/379/
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/PersonalFina...it_cards_tool/
> 
> Better be grandfathered!
> 
> Also, for anyone that has the Amazon card. Is it better to use the CC or cash borrowed from a bank if I go to the states?*



Hopefully I can keep mine....it expires October of this year, I better be grandfathered! Losing the 2% will suck, for me anyway, it's just so much better than any other card.

----------


## guessboi

My wife just received her Aspire Travel world card last week.
My aspire cash world card was grandfathered.

My Target credit card will be gone soon
My Holt Renfrew credit card will be gone soon. WTF is going on.  :ROFL!:

----------


## SuperFlyOrDie

I have the Amazon Visa and can verify it saves you money on foreign exchange for sure.
Also have the BMO World Elite Mastercard which essentially gives you 2% on everything in travel rewards as well as a ton of perks including airport lounge access. You have to book travel through BMO but they will price match other travel agencies.

----------


## e36bmw///

nm

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by 403ep3_ 
> *Apparently the CapOne card is being cancelled..rumours say:
> 
> http://forums.redflagdeals.com/capit...-a-897409/379/
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/PersonalFina...it_cards_tool/
> 
> Better be grandfathered!
> 
> Also, for anyone that has the Amazon card. Is it better to use the CC or cash borrowed from a bank if I go to the states?*



I have the capital one. Still have some time before it expires but hopefully they send me a new card. I'd be pissed if it just stopped lol.

I have the Amazon card and have been thinking about what to do when going to NYC. I think the cheapest all around option is cash from an exchange before going down.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by e36bmw///_ 
> *SuperFlyOrDie
> 
> Have you used the lounge access privileges? Can you bring a guest with you?
> I've read some lounges don't accept &quot;financial institution&quot; issued Priority Pass. 
> 
> I'm thinking of buying Priority pass by itself, but for $150 CAD annual fee, I might as well get the MC*



You get 4 guest passes per year with this card.

----------


## know1edge

wow i literally just got my CapOne aspire today

----------


## Thaco

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> * 
> I think the cheapest all around option is cash from an exchange before going down.*



 i don't understand how paying an exchange fee, is cheaper than not paying an exchange fee??

----------


## msommers

What will the exchange rate at Calforex be vs. the rate issued by the Amazon card (honest question)? I haven't looked but I figured the rate would be higher on the CC. And depending on the amount of cash you can get a marginally better rate.

Here's Visa's calculator:

http://usa.visa.com/personal/card-be...calculator.jsp

About $1.238 CDN = $1 USD

So you have to spend $1615.51 USD to get your $20 CDN cash back gift card.

Who knows, maybe the exchange isn't comparatively as bad as I think and the 0% commission + minor cashback is overall better. I haven't called Calforex to get their rate to compare. But spending $2,000 to compare, would be curious what's better. Then again small bills and card seems less risky too  :Smilie:

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by e36bmw///_ 
> *SuperFlyOrDie
> 
> Have you used the lounge access privileges? Can you bring a guest with you?
> I've read some lounges don't accept &quot;financial institution&quot; issued Priority Pass. 
> 
> I'm thinking of buying Priority pass by itself, but for $150 CAD annual fee, I might as well get the MC*



I have used it and yes you can bring a guest (but it counts towards 1 of your 4).

You get a separate priority pass black credit card that you use when you enter the lounge (I keep it in my passport cover thing so i never forget it). I don't see any markings that tell you that it was issued by a bank so not sure how they can not accept you.

Overall i'm pretty happy with the BMO WE. I got it last March (first year was free at the time i signed up) and i'm already at $950 in travel. And yes the BMO redemption site is competitive against expedia/other travel sites.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> *And yes the BMO redemption site is competitive against expedia/other travel sites.*



I found that it was competitive for flights, but not even close for hotels. I cancelled my card after the free first year.

----------


## Thaco

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *What will the exchange rate at Calforex be vs. the rate issued by the Amazon card (honest question)? I haven't looked but I figured the rate would be higher on the CC. And depending on the amount of cash you can get a marginally better rate.
> 
> Here's Visa's calculator:
> 
> http://usa.visa.com/personal/card-be...calculator.jsp
> 
> About $1.238 CDN = $1 USD
> 
> ...



visa's rate is usually 1% higher than actual exchange, and 0% card fee, i cant see calforex giving you cash for 1% or less.

also not having to carry cash, and not worrying about exchanging it back later, saves time and money, i will usually get like $100 cash just to cover small stuff like tips etc, but then cc everything else. (but then also be concious of which cc you use where, i use my scotia momentum (4% back on gas and grocery, which more than offsets the 2.5% exchange fee) for gas and stores clasified grocery (wm supercenter in the US is classed as grocery).. then use the amazon card for hotel, car, restaraunts etc...)

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> I found that it was competitive for flights, but not even close for hotels. I cancelled my card after the free first year.*



what do you use now then that is better in your opinion? and also someone mentioned above that they price match... i'll have to keep that in mind when i redeem.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> *what do you use now then that is better in your opinion? and also someone mentioned above that they price match... i'll have to keep that in mind when i redeem.*



I'm currently using a combination of:
Scotiabank Gold Amex for Gas, Restaurants, Entertainment (4% return)
TD FCT Visa Infinite for booking travel (4.5% return) and other stuff (1.5% return)
PC World Mastercard for groceries at Superstore (since they don't accept Amex, 2% return)

I only pay an annual fee for the Scotia Amex, which I get partially credited. To use the points, I can book however I want, including Hotwire and Priceline, and use the points as a credit.
I've read that BMO won't budge on the annual fee, and to me it just isn't worth $150.

That said... I'm still shopping around for a better Mastercard for use at Costco, would love to get my hands on the MBNA RWE no-fee card.

And also eyeing the Scotiabank Platinum AMEX or RBC Avion Visa Infinite Privilege for lounge passes, because 4 just isn't enough... these have a steep $400 annual fee though, so I would need to find some sort of discount.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> I'm currently using a combination of:
> Scotiabank Gold Amex for Gas, Restaurants, Entertainment (4% return)
> TD FCT Visa Infinite for booking travel (4.5% return) and other stuff (1.5% return)
> PC World Mastercard for groceries at Superstore (since they don't accept Amex, 2% return)
> 
> I only pay an annual fee for the Scotia Amex, which I get partially credited. To use the points, I can book however I want, including Hotwire and Priceline, and use the points as a credit.
> ...



I have a very similar combo and consideration for the costco card. 

I didn't want to go with the PC World Mastercard, didn't seem worth it to carry another card for just 0.5% over my TD FCT. 

If lounge privileges are a concern I would go with the BMO World Elite, or the Amex Platinum Rewards which is $699, with a $200 annual travel credit. Btw, nice job on the RBC Privilege Mr. >$200,000 Annual income.  :Smilie: 

Whats your thought on the Costco Mastercard? Essentially no fee if you buy a costco membership anyways.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by Neil4Speed_ 
> * I have a very similar combo and consideration for the costco card. 
> 
> I didn't want to go with the PC World Mastercard, didn't seem worth it to carry another card for just 0.5% over my TD FCT. 
> 
> If lounge privileges are a concern I would go with the BMO World Elite, or the Amex Platinum Rewards which is $699, with a $200 annual travel credit. Btw, nice job on the RBC Privilege Mr. &gt;$200,000 Annual income. 
> 
> Whats your thought on the Costco Mastercard? Essentially no fee if you buy a costco membership anyways.*



My PC Mastercard has the longest credit history, otherwise I probably would've replaced it already.

The Costco Mastercard looks pretty good if I didn't have the Scotia Amex for restaurants and gas. Aside from those categories, I'd be better off using my PC card for 1% untiered.

----------


## killramos

And here i am still using my free Avion with VIP banking  :ROFL!: 

edit: is it bad that i really want the infinite privilege Avion now that i know it exists  :Bang Head:

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *edit: is it bad that i really want the infinite privilege Avion now that i know it exists *



Nope, not bad at all... I'm still scheming ways to beat the $399 annual fee (or at least justify it to myself).

If I sign up for VIP banking, Infinite Avion, and a Savings account through my employer's Group Advantage Program, I can get 42,500 RBC points. Then upgrading to the Infinite Privilege gets me another 25,000 points. It's like they're paying me to have the card ... right?  :ROFL!:  

$200k annual income to step up your CCR game, baller.

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> Nope, not bad at all... I'm still scheming ways to beat the $399 annual fee (or at least justify it to myself).
> 
> If I sign up for VIP banking, Infinite Avion, and a Savings account through my employer's Group Advantage Program, I can get 42,500 RBC points. Then upgrading to the Infinite Privilege gets me another 25,000 points. It's like they're paying me to have the card ... right?  
> 
> $200k annual income to step up your CCR game, baller.*



have you taken advantage of the lounge access, is it any good? Thats the only real thing i am disappointing with about the free avion...

But then again when you step right out of the hired car onto the tarmac who needs a lounge  :Pimpin':  

Having to spend time in an airport really eats into a weekend in phoenix...

As for CCR i usually just end up eating the tab for my friends. Sponges... :Devil:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *But then again when you step right out of the hired car onto the tarmac who needs a lounge *



Rode the corporate jet once with a bigwig, I felt pretty good sitting in that comfy armchair and bypassing customs when landing in Calgary. I was even happier when they had a cab waiting for me. 
Mr Bigwig had his limo pull right up to the airplane stairs. I no longer felt cool after I saw that.

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> * 
> Rode the corporate jet once with a bigwig, I felt pretty good sitting in that comfy armchair and bypassing customs when landing in Calgary. I was even happier when they had a cab waiting for me. 
> Mr Bigwig had his limo pull right up to the airplane stairs. I no longer felt cool after I saw that.*



Great time isn't it?

Even better is when its to cold outside for CBSA to bother with coming to check your customs paperwork and passports  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Work just gave me a corporate AMEX. I'm on the rewards program with them, it's possibly not as awesome as some others, but I'm getting points for spending the corporations money, which is a good deal. 

Loved the corporate jet. It's always good, but even better when a three hour flight on the jet is compared with a five hour commercial flight, with a stopover because there are no direct flights. 
OKC sucks on commercial.

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Work just gave me a corporate AMEX. I'm on the rewards program with them, it's possibly not as awesome as some others, but I'm getting points for spending the corporations money, which is a good deal. 
> 
> Loved the corporate jet. It's always good, but even better when a three hour flight on the jet is compared with a five hour commercial flight, with a stopover because there are no direct flights. 
> OKC sucks on commercial.*



Sounds like you are doing ok out of the layoffs, meant to ask you if the worst had happened.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Zhariak

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *And here i am still using my free Avion with VIP banking 
> 
> edit: is it bad that i really want the infinite privilege Avion now that i know it exists *




I actually received a pre-approval for an avion card a couple days ago.

Not accepting it since I have a better card, but it made me wonder what the benefits would be like on that puppy.

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by Zhariak_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> I actually received a pre-approval for an avion card a couple days ago.
> 
> Not accepting it since I have a better card, but it made me wonder what the benefits would be like on that puppy.*



The lounge access is intriguing. No additional bonus points for travel expenses since every dollar is worth 1.25 points on the privilege.

To make it work it over the regular avion you need to average above 48,000 annual spending on the card. Not including any value you associate to the lounge access. Just working things out. Might be worth looking into the card.

That's based on equating a 15,000 point flight to the maximum 350 dollar ticket (which is the best redemption value). You want to be clearing well over 48,000 per year to really make it worth it over the avion.

With VIP banking it allows you to get the card for 280 a year ( 400-120 avion value)

----------


## kenny

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *I'm still rocking a TD Gold Elite. Is it time to switch it up? We spend about $100k/yr on the card.*



If you travel the TD card gets you 1.5% back towards travel spend on all purchases. Any travel you book on the card is normally 4.5% returns but is 6% until end of March. 

If you know the breakdown of your spend, might be worth checking to see if some of the tiered rewards cards would net you more returns since they have caps on each spend category with 2, 1.5 or 1% back depending on category.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * 
> 
> Sounds like you are doing ok out of the layoffs, meant to ask you if the worst had happened. *



 Them giving me a card really has no bearing on them laying me off. It can still happen, but today, I have a job.

----------


## thetransporter

Amex charge plat card - they take care of you top to bottom . 

not the canadian one.. trying using your benefits such as warranty / insurance they make it an endless process

----------


## Zhariak

> _Originally posted by thetransporter_ 
> *Amex charge plat card - they take care of you top to bottom . 
> 
> not the canadian one.. trying using your benefits such as warranty / insurance they make it an endless process*



Have they changed? I loved my Platinum Charge card before I upgraded to the next tier. They were always awesome, had no issues using the benefits!

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *have you taken advantage of the lounge access, is it any good? Thats the only real thing i am disappointing with about the free avion...
> *



I used the lounge passes from the BMO card when I had it ... sure made the 3-4 hours at Incheon airport go by quicker when my flight was delayed. Free food, snacks, beer, wine, and a couple top shelf liquors in a nice quiet atmosphere instead of the hustle and bustle of the main terminal.

I wouldn't get too wound up about the lounge passes with the Infinite Privilege card though. Did a bit more digging, and it's 6 passes through Airport Angel which has less coverage in the US than Priority Pass (only 10 airports for AA vs 28 for PP). But ... if you wanted to put a valuation on it, a PP membership is worth $99USD (or $65 discounted with certain other cards) and each visit costs $27USD.




> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *As for CCR i usually just end up eating the tab for my friends. Sponges...*



Looking for any new friends?  :Angel:

----------


## JLau

anyone use the westjet elite card? annual $99 companion tix, annual $99 fee, plus you and your companions get first baggage check free. Good card if you travel in canada/US quite a bit?

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by Thaco_ 
> * 
> 
> visa's rate is usually 1% higher than actual exchange, and 0% card fee, i cant see calforex giving you cash for 1% or less.
> 
> also not having to carry cash, and not worrying about exchanging it back later, saves time and money, i will usually get like $100 cash just to cover small stuff like tips etc, but then cc everything else. (but then also be concious of which cc you use where, i use my scotia momentum (4% back on gas and grocery, which more than offsets the 2.5% exchange fee) for gas and stores clasified grocery (wm supercenter in the US is classed as grocery).. then use the amazon card for hotel, car, restaraunts etc...)*



 :thumbs up:

----------


## e36bmw///

nm

----------


## JLau

ya, you do, but still pretty good if you are flying to florida or something.

----------


## 403ep3

just signed up to the amazon card, hoping to get it before I head over to Phoenix in february!

----------


## SuperFlyOrDie

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> * 
> I have used it and yes you can bring a guest (but it counts towards 1 of your 4).
> 
> You get a separate priority pass black credit card that you use when you enter the lounge (I keep it in my passport cover thing so i never forget it). I don't see any markings that tell you that it was issued by a bank so not sure how they can not accept you.
> 
> Overall i'm pretty happy with the BMO WE. I got it last March (first year was free at the time i signed up) and i'm already at $950 in travel. And yes the BMO redemption site is competitive against expedia/other travel sites.*



^This

----------


## SuperFlyOrDie

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> I found that it was competitive for flights, but not even close for hotels. I cancelled my card after the free first year.*



Umm how is price matching not competitive? You're doing it wrong.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by SuperFlyOrDie_ 
> *price matching*



Have you personally done a price match with BMO Rewards successfully?

I've read about a whole gamut of experiences, including price matched successfully, couldn't price match because the rep couldn't get the booking site to show the same price, couldn't price match because the site needed a coupon code or otherwise, will only price match airfares and not hotels, or price matched but charged $30 for booking on the phone. In fact, I've read more stories of declined price matches than successful ones.

In either case, all headaches I'd rather not deal with. Much easier just to book on my own terms.

----------


## sabad66

Here are the BMO Rewards price match T&Cs:

Eligible Travel Providers: The Price Match Guarantee applies to vacation packages and airfare booked with specific travel providers based on advertised prices. Eligible vacation packages must be booked with Sunquest Vacations, ALBATours, Transat Holidays, Nolitours, Signature Vacations, Air Canada Vacations, Sunwing Vacations, and WestJet Vacations. Eligible airfare must be booked with Air Canada and WestJet. This price match guarantee does not apply to build-your-own packages (booking airfare and hotels separately).

Time of Notification: Cardholders must be ready to make their booking at time of price match request. Contact the BMO Rewards Centre (before making a booking) for price verification. Rate must be available in the public marketplace at the time the Cardholder is ready to book and when the Agent is trying to verify price.

Comparison Rates: Any quotes, including without limitation e-mail quotes, quotes provided on company letterhead, etc., are not considered to be in the public marketplace. This price guarantee only applies to prices available to the general public through Canadian retail websites and specifically excludes prices offered through loyalty reward program sites, exclusive sites, corporate discounts, negotiated rates, consolidator prices, group rates or any other rates or promotions not offered to the general public. Price comparison is based on base price before taxes and fees. The BMO Rewards Centre cannot honour rates that have been advertised by other travel providers made in error or that include omissions.

"Apple to Apple" Comparison:To qualify, the price comparison must be apple-to-apple (e.g. for the identical flights, hotel property, room type, meal plan, class of service, options, number of travelers, travel dates, departure and arrival cities, etc.). Qualifying lower rates do not include rates on web sites where the carrier, property, itinerary or similar booking details are unknown until after purchase or where prices are determined by any sort of auction or bidding.

Verification of Claims: Our Agents must be able to independently verify the price through a Canadian public website operated by a registered travel provider. To qualify, the BMO Rewards Centre must be satisfied that all requirements imposed on the lower price, including residency, age related or other requirements, are met (e.g. Cardholder must provide proof of age to qualify for a senior citizen discount). At the time of booking, if the lower price is verified, the BMO Rewards Centre will match the price.


To me that sounds pretty straight forward - find a flight or hotel from google flights/expedia/whoever, call them up, tell them what to search and you're done  :dunno:

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> *To me that sounds pretty straight forward - find a flight or hotel from google flights/expedia/whoever, call them up, tell them what to search and you're done *






> Eligible Travel Providers: The Price Match Guarantee applies to vacation packages and airfare booked with *specific travel providers* based on advertised prices. Eligible vacation packages must be booked with *Sunquest Vacations, ALBATours, Transat Holidays, Nolitours, Signature Vacations, Air Canada Vacations, Sunwing Vacations, and WestJet Vacations*. Eligible airfare must be booked with *Air Canada and WestJet*. This price match guarantee does not apply to build-your-own packages (booking airfare and hotels separately).



Where in there do you see _anything_ about price matching hotels or Expedia? :dunno: 

And with the wording of that clause, I could easily see them requiring the airfare to be directly advertised by Air Canada or Westjet ... Someone else had a Price Match with Orbitz.ca rejected.

----------


## thetransporter

> _Originally posted by Zhariak_ 
> * 
> 
> Have they changed? I loved my Platinum Charge card before I upgraded to the next tier. They were always awesome, had no issues using the benefits!*




not at all..its and endless process ........

----------


## e36bmw///

nm

----------


## hampstor

> _Originally posted by JamMan23_ 
> * 
> 
> I have that card (it is my only CC). I don't know what kind of &quot;experiences&quot; you're looking for. I got the card in February of this year, so far I'm at $306 in cash back, but obviously that it completely up to your spending.
> 
> I never use the concierge stuff. I got it because it has decent travel protection (rental car insurance, travel insurance), and good cash back. The key is to milk the 4% back on groceries/gas. I make sure to get my transit pass at a gas station or Safeway, things like that.*



I recently got the momentum infinite and realized VISA Gift cards purchased at the grocery store are eligible for the 4%. I can use those to buy things that are not normally eligible for the 4%. 

I can't help it - the cheap Asian in me is thinking of ways to maximize the savings (and hit the $1000 cap on the 4%).  :ROFL!:

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by hampstor_ 
> * 
> 
> I recently got the momentum infinite and realized VISA Gift cards purchased at the grocery store are eligible for the 4%. I can use those to buy things that are not normally eligible for the 4%. 
> 
> I can't help it - the cheap Asian in me is thinking of ways to maximize the savings (and hit the $1000 cap on the 4%). *



wow, sharp, but don't those gift cards have an associated fee?

----------


## hampstor

> _Originally posted by Neil4Speed_ 
> * 
> 
> wow, sharp, but don't those gift cards have an associated fee?*



Fuck, I think you're right - some cards have activation fees. That would've just been way too easy.

----------


## 403ep3

Yup the fee is $3.95 or somethkng. Definitely don't buy them!

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by hampstor_ 
> *Fuck, I think you're right - some cards have activation fees. That would've just been way too easy.*



You can buy gift cards (not prepaid Visa) at the grocery store for almost anywhere now ... I've seen gift cards for Future Shop, Best Buy, Home Depot, Gap, Banana Republic, Starbucks, Joeys, Earls, Subway, etc. at Safeway.

The only downside is you'd lose the purchase protection and extended warranty on big ticket items that most credit cards offer.

----------


## Strider

Finally a good promo to sign up for a Visa Infinite Privilege card.

http://www.tdcanadatrust.com/product...ilege-card.jsp

25,000 Aeroplan miles welcome bonus
2-for-1 long haul reward flight (Canada/USA)
$400 hotel credit for Visa Infinite Luxury Hotel Collection property

On top of:
Complimentary first checked bag
Priority check-in and Priority Boarding
Four (4) annual One-Time Guest Access Benefits to an Air Canada Maple Leaf Lounge
on Air Canada flights, and
Lounge access through Airport Angel with 6 lounge passes

----------


## pheoxs

> _Originally posted by hampstor_ 
> * 
> 
> I recently got the momentum infinite and realized VISA Gift cards purchased at the grocery store are eligible for the 4%. I can use those to buy things that are not normally eligible for the 4%. 
> 
> I can't help it - the cheap Asian in me is thinking of ways to maximize the savings (and hit the $1000 cap on the 4%). *



Keep in mind that not all grocery stores are coded as grocery stores. I don't believe you'd get 4% at Walmart for example but you would at Safeway or Co-op.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Any update on the Capital One Aspire Travel? Is it really going away for everyone, or will existing users be grandfathered?

I will be so pissed if it goes away, I just got another $1,000 cash back with it, and no other card can touch it for my usage. I can't believe I was with Airmiles for like 7 years haha, only to accumulate roughly $1,000 of miles over the entire period that you still need to pay taxes on  :crazy nut: .

Rocking the Amazon.ca no-fee Visa now too for Foreign purchases, seems quite good. I have confirmed it is ~2-2.5% less than other cards on ForEx.

----------


## know1edge

rfd says we'll be grandfathered

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by know1edge_ 
> *rfd says we'll be grandfathered*



 :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by know1edge_ 
> *rfd says we'll be grandfathered*



Yah, I believe as long as you keep the card the benefits will remain. At least thats the case with my aspire cash world. I'm on the old version that gives you 1.5% on everything cash back, that card hasn't been offered in that configuration for some time now but I still have that benefit.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> Yah, I believe as long as you keep the card the benefits will remain. At least thats the case with my aspire cash world. I'm on the old version that gives you 1.5% on everything cash back, that card hasn't been offered in that configuration for some time now but I still have that benefit.*



Why not upgrade to the newer one before it goes away? 2% on everything if you use the redemptions on travel (if you call them you can use other purchases in my experience), and 1.5% if you just want straight cash. I imagine the other perks are the same or similar. My dad called them the other day, and they let him redeem against a Dentist charge at 2% haha.

----------


## Yuubah

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> *Finally a good promo to sign up for a Visa Infinite Privilege card.
> 
> http://www.tdcanadatrust.com/product...ilege-card.jsp
> 
> 25,000 Aeroplan miles welcome bonus
> 2-for-1 long haul reward flight (Canada/USA)
> $400 hotel credit for Visa Infinite Luxury Hotel Collection property
> 
> ...



what's the promo? isn't this the regular offering?

----------


## sabad66

Dang, 200k household income required for that TD Infinite Privilege

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> *Dang, 200k household income required for that TD Infinite Privilege*



Lol that's so stupid. Also, the perks are 'meh' in Aeroplan. 

Side-note on ridiculousness: Got invited for an AMEX AeroplanPlus Reserve card and went lawlz at their $899 annual.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by Yuubah_ 
> *what's the promo? isn't this the regular offering?*



Didn't think they had the 25,000 points, 2-for-1 long haul, and $400 hotel credit all together before?




> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> *Dang, 200k household income required for that TD Infinite Privilege*



The income requirement does seem really high relative to the rewards... I'm curious to try out the card to see if there's any hidden perks. Maybe it's just marketing through artificial exclusivity.
It's quite a bit more accessible than the RBC version though, which is $200k personal.




> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Lol that's so stupid. Also, the perks are 'meh' in Aeroplan. 
> 
> Side-note on ridiculousness: Got invited for an AMEX AeroplanPlus Reserve card and went lawlz at their $899 annual.*



Agreed about the perks & rewards earn rate. 

The signup bonus seems worthwhile though. Thinking about doing a trip to YUL -> ORD and back which would cost me $1400+taxes for 2 people. Will also have 1 free checked bag, lounge access, and stay in a baller hotel with free room upgrade for a couple nights with the room credit.

Also got the invite for the AMEX reserve too (not sure how AMEX has my info). That's gotta be the worst cost to benefit CC ever created.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by JamMan23_ 
> * 
> 
> I have that card (it is my only CC). I don't know what kind of &quot;experiences&quot; you're looking for. I got the card in February of this year, so far I'm at $306 in cash back, but obviously that it completely up to your spending.
> 
> I never use the concierge stuff. I got it because it has decent travel protection (rental car insurance, travel insurance), and good cash back. The key is to milk the 4% back on groceries/gas. I make sure to get my transit pass at a gas station or Safeway, things like that.*






> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Do you need a VISA or anything to potentially replace the AMEX? The Capital One Aspire Travel I really, really like still.*






> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> I'll most likely be canceling the card next year as I just renewed it. I don't feel like I'm getting my money's worth with the Platinum. Sure, you get perks like airport lounges and whatnot. In my eyes, they're minimal in scale vs. being able to use the card at Costco.
> 
> If it's restricted to MC, then I'll just stick with my MBNA card but I'll need a card to replace that has travel-related protection and maybe airport perks also. 
> 
> Cashback seems to be a better deal than points for me.*



Canceling my AMEX Platinum this summer and utilizing the Momentum Infinite VISA going forward.

It's too much annual fee for what I get but I'll come back if I ever decide to change my mind about it. 

What's the strategy in maximizing returns in the Momentum VISA? Do they have a list of what's considered to be a 'grocery store'?

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *What's the strategy in maximizing returns in the Momentum VISA? Do they have a list of what's considered to be a 'grocery store'?*



Here's a start:
http://www.scotiabank.com/ca/common/..._merchants.pdf

For maximizing, I'm sure it's been mentioned before but buy gift cards at the grocery store or gas station for categories where you don't get 4% - ie home reno/clothing/restaurants/itunes

Curious why you chose the Scotia Visa instead of the Scotia Gold Amex. 4% back on restaurants is pretty nice if you have a CCR habit.

----------


## msommers

Hmm that actually looks pretty good, wasnt that an AMEX before?

Anyways there is a list somewhere on the Scotia website, I'll see if I can find it for ya.

http://www.scotiabank.com/ca/common/..._merchants.pdf

Oops Stride was on it!

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> *
> 
> Here's a start:
> http://www.scotiabank.com/ca/common/..._merchants.pdf
> 
> For maximizing, I'm sure it's been mentioned before but buy gift cards at the grocery store or gas station for categories where you don't get 4% - ie home reno/clothing/restaurants/itunes
> 
> Curious why you chose the Scotia Visa instead of the Scotia Gold Amex. 4% back on restaurants is pretty nice if you have a CCR habit.*



Thanks for the link and the tips. 

I chose the Scotia VISA over the AMEX because I'm after the cash-back vs. the 4x ScotiaPoints thing they have for travel. 

You get a better return but it's limited. 

Also if I keep the AMEX Gold, I'll have two AMEX products and I'm fucked for when it's not accepted.  :ROFL!:  

Side-bar: MBNA is getting annoying. I wanted to switch from SmartCash into Platinum and the only way was to cancel my SmartCash card and apply for a new card.  :Confused:  

Before you can just switch products and still have the same amount of credit, keeping the history in the process.

----------


## Mostwanted

Hey can anyone recommend a credit card with good travel benefits and/ good arimiles reward? I spend a bit of money on online purchasing and spending in general and my gf who has been telling me to get a cc with airmiles already accumulated enough for a trip to the US, But she has a student SPC BMO CC, im not a student anymore

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's my opinion that of all the possible travel reward program, Air Miles is the worst, no matter what card you use. 

I used to get Air Miles from a BMO mastercard, and I now get Avion Points from an RBC Infinite card, and the Avion points are so much better. Any seat, any airline.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## flipstah

Air Miles suck. I cancel my CC when there's no outstanding balance.

----------


## ExtraSlow

No big deal to cancel a card once in a while. That reminds me I have one I was planning to cancel.

----------


## Strider

I've cancelled a few, no big deal.
Always a good idea to hang onto your oldest one though.

And yes, Air Miles sucks.
Gets super diluted/devalued when there's consistently promos like earn 50 Air Miles for buying 5 participating products at Safeway.

----------


## killramos

You can also get a pretty good deal on an avion if you bank with them as a note. Probably even able to negotiate the annual fee down to free with a bit of patience without having to buy VIP.

Super easy to book the tickets to their online system is great!

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> *I've cancelled a few, no big deal.
> Always a good idea to hang onto your oldest one though.
> 
> And yes, Air Miles sucks.
> Gets super diluted/devalued when there's consistently promos like earn 50 Air Miles for buying 5 participating products at Safeway.*



Not to mention perpetual 1 point per dollar buying v power at shell...

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *No big deal to cancel a card once in a while. That reminds me I have one I was planning to cancel.*



I had a card close on me because it's no longer being offered. If I cancel another card does that count as double whammy even though one of them was not initiated by me?

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm not an expert, but it's my opinion that a lot of folks worry too much about their credit rating and all the minor stuff that effects it. Cancelling two cards, even if you do get "dinged" for it, isn't going to destroy your credit if it was good to start with and you are well-established in life.

----------


## Thaco

we all need to petition walmart and visa to add walmart as a grocery merchant, they are grocery at supercentres int he USA, and they are grocery for mastercaRD, but not on via, sucks, since i switched from mc to visa i have to grocery shop at superstore now.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * Not to mention perpetual 1 point per dollar buying v power at shell...*



You must've missed the memo when they dropped it to 1 point per transaction (over 15 litres) for all grades  :Bang Head:  

But at the same time, they introduced 5x for regular 20x for V-power for any transaction over 25L. I started gaming the system after that... 25L and not a drop more per fill.

And finally they've dropped it to 5x for all grades.




> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> * I've got an old school one from TD Visa, it is my oldest one by a decade haha.
> 
> I have an MBNA cash back
> AMEX Costco card
> New Visa Amazon card.
> 
> Not really sure which one I am going to cancel, maybe the oldest one but then someone said not to cancel your old one. The other two I use fairly regularly.
> 
> Is there any harm in having 4? It seems like too many but I am not sure what to remove. I think my old old one has something like $1,000 on it.*



There's a lot of voodoo math involved, you gain some score because your available credit goes down, but you lose some because your utilization goes up. If you cancel the oldest, the age of your credit history drops.

I'm sure it's been said here somewhere that as long as you're above 650, +10/-10 really doesn't matter anymore.

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> You must've missed the memo when they dropped it to 1 point per transaction (over 15 litres) for all grades  
> 
> But at the same time, they introduced 5x for regular 20x for V-power for any transaction over 25L. I started gaming the system after that... 25L and not a drop more per fill.
> 
> And finally they've dropped it to 5x for all grades.
> *



Huh I guess I have never read the fine pint on the 25x. I rarely get more than 25l of gas anyways. 

The reality is I couldn't give 2 shits about air miles, I got auto enrolled when I started working at a Safeway when I was 14. Have had the same card since never cashed anything in either. I think I have near a grand of free gas but I never pay inside so  :dunno:

----------


## Thaco

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * 
> 
> Huh I guess I have never read the fine pint on the 25x. I rarely get more than 25l of gas anyways. 
> 
> The reality is I couldn't give 2 shits about air miles, I got auto enrolled when I started working at a Safeway when I was 14. Have had the same card since never cashed anything in either. I think I have near a grand of free gas but I never pay inside so *



 clearly you're too baller for free money, you should give it to me.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by Thaco_ 
> * clearly you're too baller for free money, you should give it to me.*



To be honest, I can't be bothered either.
There was a time when there was actually a point to collecting Air Miles, but now 1200 points gets you a flight to Edmonton or 5000 for North America.

Two ways to get there... get an Air Miles rewards credit card and earn 1 mile every $20 in purchases (ie spend $100,000). Or watch flyers like a hawk and chronically overpay for enormous quantities of toilet paper and other items at Safeway.

For my $100,000 of purchases, I'd rather collect between 1%-4% back with better reward cards.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## msommers

Flip, did you get that Scotia one? Looks like really good cashback

----------


## Thaco

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> *
> 
> To be honest, I can't be bothered either.
> There was a time when there was actually a point to collecting Air Miles, but now 1200 points gets you a flight to Edmonton or 5000 for North America.
> 
> Two ways to get there... get an Air Miles rewards credit card and earn 1 mile every $20 in purchases (ie spend $100,000). Or watch flyers like a hawk and chronically overpay for enormous quantities of toilet paper and other items at Safeway.
> 
> For my $100,000 of purchases, I'd rather collect between 1%-4% back with better reward cards.*



which is exactly why i use scotia momentum, they credit like $800/year in to my account, no bullshit.

----------


## know1edge

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Any update on the Capital One Aspire Travel? Is it really going away for everyone, or will existing users be grandfathered?
> *



Just got this

----------


## nj2Type-S

does anybody have the MBNA Platinum Plus card? it's basically a card that offers 0% interest on purchases made within 90 days of activation, for the first 12 months, with no annual fee.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by know1edge_ 
> * 
> 
> Just got this*



That is fantastic, thanks for posting. Capital One has been so good to me thus far, this is icing on the cake  :thumbs up:

----------


## Mostwanted

> _Originally posted by know1edge_ 
> * 
> 
> Just got this*



WOW anniversary bonus of 10,000 every year! I just checked there site and says nothing about it  :dunno:  
sounds like a pretty good benefit to me,

----------


## know1edge

> _Originally posted by Mostwanted_ 
> * 
> 
> WOW anniversary bonus of 10,000 every year! I just checked there site and says nothing about it  
> sounds like a pretty good benefit to me,*



yea looks like the new card is crap, no 35k sign up bonus or 10k annual bonus

----------


## msommers

They must have changed that. It was one of the big reasons why I bothered to get the card because if you use the full maximum points per year on travel, the annual cost ends up only being $20.

----------


## carson blocks

> _Originally posted by Thaco_ 
> * 
> which is exactly why i use scotia momentum, they credit like $800/year in to my account, no bullshit.*



Yep. I've got the 'Momentum Infinite' for personal and a 'Momentum for Business' for my corp and haven't found anything better. To hell with miles or points, cash money is where it's at. Never had any hassle redeeming cash lol.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Flip, did you get that Scotia one? Looks like really good cashback*



Woops. Haven't checked in a while here.

Yeah, I got the Momentum Infinite and will be picking it up once I get back from Hong Kong.

I'm actually conflicted to cancel the AMEX. When I went to Malaysia, Le Meridien upgraded my room because of SPG Platinum that I get with the card at no charge.

Plus the lounge access has been useful when I had layovers: Shower, free lunch/dinner/snack, comfy area to recharge and decompress....

I think ill just get the airport pass separate once I cancel.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by Mostwanted_ 
> * 
> 
> WOW anniversary bonus of 10,000 every year! I just checked there site and says nothing about it  
> sounds like a pretty good benefit to me,*



I just got the same letter in the mail, it says I still get the 10,000 free points annually ($100) and 2 points per dollar spent. Same as the old card. Still the best card IMO. Nothing else pays you 2% on every purchase and the annual fee is only $20 thanks to the bonus points.

----------


## msommers

Flip, what airport pass? That sounds awesome!

I might cancel my MC Aspire before the renewal and try to use as many points as I can before hand. I honestly think the cashback from the Momentum is better. Or maybe I'll keep it and pay the annual as a travel "savings" account  :crazy nut:   :ROFL!: 

The VISA momentum is better for gas, groceries and bills while the MC is better for everything else I think.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

What does the momentum work out to in % cash?

I've been getting around $1,100/year out of my Capital One card which is amazing (especially compared to the AirMiles shit I had before haha).

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Flip, what airport pass? That sounds awesome!
> 
> I might cancel my MC Aspire before the renewal and try to use as many points as I can before hand. I honestly think the cashback from the Momentum is better. Or maybe I'll keep it and pay the annual as a travel &quot;savings&quot; account  
> 
> The VISA momentum is better for gas, groceries and bills while the MC is better for everything else I think.*



AMEX Platinum comes with Priority Pass, which is the airport lounge program. Only reason why I kept it for so long haha.

----------


## gwill

Ugh i feel so stupid with my scotia gold passport visa... especially seeing those with the 10,000 recurring points..

even the momentum infinite would be better... time to get on this. Seems like amazon has a free $75 gift card when signing up for this one on their website.

----------


## flipstah

So major banks in HK don't carry AMEX in their ATMs and only one carries them.

Fml.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I'm definitely cancelling my AMEX. 

I went to buy a rather large purchase online, and was declined (tried it 3 times). Finally used my Visa with no problems. Next day at 11am AMEX calls to tell me about the "attempted fraudulent transactions", and that it was automatically declined because it wasn't a "normal purchase" for me.  :facepalm:

----------


## flipstah

See ya AMEX. It's been a slice  :Frown:

----------


## e36bmw///

nm

----------


## muse017

> _Originally posted by e36bmw///_ 
> * 
> 
> I was going to get the BMO world elite just for the priority pass and looks like they have a free year promo now 
> 
> http://www.bmo.com/credit-cards/bmo-...ercard%20broad *



Been using it for about a year and half so far and no complaint at all. Their dedicated phone line is really helpful. Purchased $900 flight tickets twice and their website seems to offer pretty good price as well.

----------


## EK69

i have airmiles only due to the safeway pharmacy lol 7x points on covered prescriptions
card wise im looking more and more at the scotiabank momentum infinite
i have RBC infinite avion but the RBC points kinda suck AFAIK..


what is the name of that card that gives u the 10k points per year?
is that a grandfathered benefit now? or can i still apply and get the card to get that stuff before some upcoming deadline?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by EK69_ 
> *
> what is the name of that card that gives u the 10k points per year?
> is that a grandfathered benefit now? or can i still apply and get the card to get that stuff before some upcoming deadline?*



It's the Capital One Aspire Travel World MC, which now appears to be the "world elite" card, and it doesn't advertise the 10,000 yearly points anymore, just on your first purchase. My letter says I'm grandfathered in, but hopefully they still offer it.

Even without that, I haven't found another card that is as good purely for money back. 2% on absolutely everything can't be beat unless you spend way more money than you do on everything else combined only at certain places (which some people do).

http://www.capitalone.ca/credit-card...l-world-elite/

----------


## YYC_A4

British Airways Visa Infinite (RBC). It's probably one of the more niche-market cards out there, however I highly recommend it for anyone who does a lot of transatlantic travel. The avios add up quickly and are easy to redeem, plus you get a yearly free companion ticket after spending $30,000.

----------


## EK69

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> It's the Capital One Aspire Travel World MC, which now appears to be the &quot;world elite&quot; card, and it doesn't advertise the 10,000 yearly points anymore, just on your first purchase. My letter says I'm grandfathered in, but hopefully they still offer it.
> 
> Even without that, I haven't found another card that is as good purely for money back. 2% on absolutely everything can't be beat unless you spend way more money than you do on everything else combined only at certain places (which some people do).
> 
> http://www.capitalone.ca/credit-card...l-world-elite/*



Thx for the reply. I'm looking at either this one or the Scotiabank momentum infinite 4%/2%/1% structured card... Just gotta run numbers I guess to see which would work out better with some spending assumptions. 

I plan on spending a pretty sizeable amount later this year on the card, 2% across the board sounds like the no brainer idea, but the Scotiabank card gives higher percentages for the other stuff (gas and groceries I believe iirc)

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by EK69_ 
> * 
> 
> Thx for the reply. I'm looking at either this one or the Scotiabank momentum infinite 4%/2%/1% structured card... Just gotta run numbers I guess to see which would work out better with some spending assumptions. 
> 
> I plan on spending a pretty sizeable amount later this year on the card, 2% across the board sounds like the no brainer idea, but the Scotiabank card gives higher percentages for the other stuff (gas and groceries I believe iirc)*



Just have to figure out what majority of your spending is.

Mine are groceries/gas/bills so Momentum Infinite made sense. 

If it's biased towards random stuff or travel, then Aspire Travel World MC.

----------


## bjstare

I'm thinking I'll have to get rid of my TD Visa Infinite and grab the aspire or the momentum. I think they both make more sense for me. Only downside is fees - have you guys had any luck getting them waived? I really don't want to pay for a credit card.

----------


## gkAeris

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *See ya AMEX. It's been a slice *



yup, I just cancelled my AMEX last month too.

they stopped their Cathay Pacific Gold Marco Polo Club member. used to upgrade me to business class EVERY time, I know 2 other people that cancelled the Platinum Amex at 700/year it is no longer worth it.... 

I'm been trying out the RBC WJ credit card....so far it is ok. but I think I need a new one, my friend suggested the Avion Black Card from RBC anyone using that one?

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by gkAeris_ 
> * 
> 
> yup, I just cancelled my AMEX last month too.
> 
> they stopped their Cathay Pacific Gold Marco Polo Club member. used to upgrade me to business class EVERY time, I know 2 other people that cancelled the Platinum Amex at 700/year it is no longer worth it.... 
> 
> I'm been trying out the RBC WJ credit card....so far it is ok. but I think I need a new one, my friend suggested the Avion Black Card from RBC anyone using that one?*



Yeah, once they've been downgrading their perks I knew the end was near. When I lost the Gold Marco Polo membership, it was game over. 

The AMEX US Platinum is awesome because no forex fee but apparently, Amazon VISA can do the same thing. Hooray for CHASE Credit!

----------


## zipdoa

What do I need to upgrade my CC? Still using the same TD Emerald from when I was 18.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by zipdoa_ 
> *What do I need to upgrade my CC? Still using the same TD Emerald from when I was 18.*



TD should have a promo with them to auto upgrade you to a First Class or Aeroplan Infinite, providing you having shit the bed credit wise and have at least a few dollars to your name

----------


## zipdoa

> _Originally posted by Neil4Speed_ 
> * 
> 
> TD should have a promo with them to auto upgrade you to a First Class or Aeroplan Infinite, providing you having shit the bed credit wise and have at least a few dollars to your name*



Ah. Perhaps that is one of the many random 1800 numbers I routinely ignore.

----------


## max_boost

Thoughts on this card?

http://www.bmo.com/main/personal/cre...te-mastercard#

- 1.75% cash back on all purchases
- Basic roadside
- Travel Medical insurance

Seems like a no brainer vs my TD elite 1% cash back w/Auto Club.  :dunno:

----------


## Thaco

> _Originally posted by cjblair_ 
> *I'm thinking I'll have to get rid of my TD Visa Infinite and grab the aspire or the momentum. I think they both make more sense for me. Only downside is fees - have you guys had any luck getting them waived? I really don't want to pay for a credit card.*



 my momentum is charged the same month i am credited, so the $850+ in credits highly outweigh the $120 fees.

----------


## msommers

The first year is automatically waived on the momentum. Apparently after that it's damn near impossible (or so they tell me). The issue was too many personal bankers were waiving the fees that they were never getting them.

I have personal and business accounts, plus my mortgage and LOC with them.

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Thoughts on this card?
> 
> http://www.bmo.com/main/personal/cre...te-mastercard#
> 
> - 1.75% cash back on all purchases
> - Basic roadside
> - Travel Medical insurance
> 
> Seems like a no brainer vs my TD elite 1% cash back w/Auto Club. *



It also has 2 years extra warranty instead of the standard 1 year. Overall seems like a pretty good card, especially if your current one is only 1%

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Thoughts on this card?
> 
> http://www.bmo.com/main/personal/cre...te-mastercard#
> 
> - 1.75% cash back on all purchases
> - Basic roadside
> - Travel Medical insurance
> 
> Seems like a no brainer vs my TD elite 1% cash back w/Auto Club. *



2% is still better  :Big Grin:  Capital One FTW. 

The 2-year Warranty thing says "subject to limitations and exclusions" but I don't know what those are. Probably the same as the 1-year ones though.

Also I used to have a BMO MasterCard, they wouldn't even cover $50 of extremely obvious fraud (Nigeria) and I had been a customer for 7+ years. After that, I am far too nervous to own another BMO MC because what if I get nailed for $10k of fraud next time, they will find a way to not cover it and I'll be screwed. Needless to say I cancelled my card on the spot.

------------------------------------------

Slightly off topic, I have had a chance to use my Amazon.ca Visa in the USA a few times now with the no extra exchange fee. I got about 3% better than my Capital One World Elite MasterCard on purchases made the same day, so I can confirm it's legit. No point using any other card for regular purchases outside of Canada anymore. 2.5%-3.0% better on the exchange plus 1% cash back and no annual fee. That combined with the Capital One card make the perfect combo IMO.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by cjblair_ 
> *I'm thinking I'll have to get rid of my TD Visa Infinite and grab the aspire or the momentum. I think they both make more sense for me. Only downside is fees - have you guys had any luck getting them waived? I really don't want to pay for a credit card.*



Two months of usage already paid my card. Everything else is 'profit'.

----------


## max_boost

For the Capital One 2% cash back world elite MC

Do they send you a cheque for the cash back? Can you redeem anytime?

----------


## killramos

For those of us plebs who still use Avion the Avios deal is on again:

https://www.rbcrewards.com/convert-p...5D4797026749AA

1.5X points when you convert Avion to BA Avios which is actually pretty reasonable if you fly BA.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *For the Capital One 2% cash back world elite MC
> 
> Do they send you a cheque for the cash back? Can you redeem anytime?*



You redeem anytime, they just put a credit on your bill at your request, usually in the form of "erasing" a particular purchase of your choice. You can even do it yourself online, it's super easy and takes 2 minutes tops. No need to call in or deal with customer service. You aren't forced to redeem every year or anything like that. Your points also have no limit and never expire.

Supplement with the amazon.ca Visa for international purchases or traveling, and you're good to go. I have yet to see a better CC combo unless you have a unique situation or very specific requirements.

----------


## max_boost

Thanks bud. 

Application for the ASPIRE TRAVELTM WORLD ELITE MASTERCARD® submitted  :Big Grin: 

Great card.

----------


## 403ep3

You should have applied months ago, but the card is still good :Smilie:

----------


## civicHB

is this card available any more?
All i see it the aspire travel world elite




> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *For the Capital One 2% cash back world elite MC
> 
> Do they send you a cheque for the cash back? Can you redeem anytime?*

----------


## max_boost

^^^ Sorry same one. Excuse my wording.

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> 2% is still better  Capital One FTW. 
> 
> The 2-year Warranty thing says &quot;subject to limitations and exclusions&quot; but I don't know what those are. Probably the same as the 1-year ones though.
> 
> Also I used to have a BMO MasterCard, they wouldn't even cover $50 of extremely obvious fraud (Nigeria) and I had been a customer for 7+ years. After that, I am far too nervous to own another BMO MC because what if I get nailed for $10k of fraud next time, they will find a way to not cover it and I'll be screwed. Needless to say I cancelled my card on the spot.
> 
> ...



which Cap 1 card gives you 2% cashback? I thought they only had a 2% travel card?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> * 
> which Cap 1 card gives you 2% cashback? I thought they only had a 2% travel card?*



It's 2% cashback towards travel, which is better than 1.75% cash back unless you never travel. If you want straight cash, you can have that too, but at 1.5%. You can freely switch between the two if for some reason you don't want the 2% for travel. They are extremely liberal with what they let you claim as "travel", and if you call them, they will let you claim other stuff. My dad called them and they let him claim a dentist visit  :ROFL!:  

You have a point though, if you never ever travel, the CO card should be viewed as 1.5%.

----------


## max_boost

The BMO World Elite is essentially the same as the Aspire Travel World Elite? 30k pts = $300 sign up bonus currently. 
https://www.bmo.com/main/personal/cr...ite-mastercard

Damn maybe should have went with that one!  :dunno:

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## adamc

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *The BMO World Elite is essentially the same as the Aspire Travel World Elite? 30k pts = $300 sign up bonus currently. 
> https://www.bmo.com/main/personal/cr...ite-mastercard
> 
> Damn maybe should have went with that one! *




BMO just sent me their new World Elite card. It's really shiny. 

Looking forward to using it for the airport lounge access, as well as the travel medical insurance. 


Will report back once I know a bit more about it.

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *The BMO World Elite is essentially the same as the Aspire Travel World Elite? 30k pts = $300 sign up bonus currently. 
> https://www.bmo.com/main/personal/cr...ite-mastercard
> 
> Damn maybe should have went with that one! *







> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> BMO just sent me their new World Elite card. It's really shiny. 
> 
> Looking forward to using it for the airport lounge access, as well as the travel medical insurance. 
> 
> 
> Will report back once I know a bit more about it.*



I have this one and I really like it. Lounge access is awesome, and lets you bring in guests (but it counts against one of the 4 entrances). So me and my gf can go into lounges when we have layovers. The travel redemption site is pretty good too... flights/hotels are comparable to expedia but if you find a better deal somewhere else i heard you can call them and they may be able to match it.

i have alraedy redeemed some points for a vegas flight next month and it was really easy.

First year's fee is waived, but it can be waived after year 1 as well if you have the premium banking plan from BMO. Banking plan is $30/month or free if you can keep 5k balance all month

and yes the card looks pretty boss  :Pimpin':

----------


## shakalaka

I still have the Avion. I feel that it is a good travel/rewards card plus I am with RBC so that makes it easy. I have been thinking of switching to CIBC lately, especially after the wedding later this year when the wife and I will consolidate our bank accounts. At that time will make the decision of whether to keep the Avion or not.

Does CIBC have anything similar to the Avion? Or any other CC that's better than the Avion out there? If I am not with RBC I don't really care which card I have as long as it is better than Avion.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *The BMO World Elite is essentially the same as the Aspire Travel World Elite? 30k pts = $300 sign up bonus currently. 
> https://www.bmo.com/main/personal/cr...ite-mastercard
> 
> Damn maybe should have went with that one! *



Difference with this BMO one is that you have to use your rewards through their own travel site, which ends up being more expensive than booking elsewhere a lot of the time.

Still, can't go wrong with $300 sign up bonus.

----------


## Manhattan

How many points does your credit score go down when you sign up for a new CC?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *The BMO World Elite is essentially the same as the Aspire Travel World Elite? 30k pts = $300 sign up bonus currently. 
> https://www.bmo.com/main/personal/cr...ite-mastercard
> 
> Damn maybe should have went with that one! *



You have to use BMO's travel site, which isn't great, and not a good deal either so you end up blowing through your points on overpriced travel, if you can even find the exact trip you want in the first place with their agents. Capital One lets you book your travel literally anywhere at any price you can find, you just need to use your CO card obviously. For example, last time I found a killer deal on Expedia, booked my travel, went online, "erased" said travel purchase in 30 seconds, and went on my free vacation with points to spare.

Also in my experience BMO is not reliable with covering fraud. Like I was saying before, I was a 7+ year customer and they wouldn't cover a $50 charge of blatantly obvious fraud in Nigeria. Imagine if that was a $10K disaster of a fraud claim I was trying to deal with, I would have been completely screwed. In contrast, Capital One bailed me out of $6500 of fraud in Vegas, which in their eyes was probably extremely questionable (someone stole my card and got bottle service at the strippers, I know how that sounds LOL), and they still covered me with zero hassle on my end. 

Only downside to CO at the moment is I don't think they are offering the 35,000 points on signing and 10,000 points on each anniversary anymore unless you were grandfathered in.

Nothing wrong with a $300 sign up bonus, but there is also a $150 fee for the BMO card so unless they waive that I guess it's half.

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by shakalaka_ 
> *I still have the Avion. I feel that it is a good travel/rewards card plus I am with RBC so that makes it easy. I have been thinking of switching to CIBC lately, especially after the wedding later this year when the wife and I will consolidate our bank accounts. At that time will make the decision of whether to keep the Avion or not.
> 
> Does CIBC have anything similar to the Avion? Or any other CC that's better than the Avion out there? If I am not with RBC I don't really care which card I have as long as it is better than Avion.*



The only reason i use Avion is it's free and i got them to get my second card free as well, and for a free card i cant argue with the rewards and benefits. I never redeem anyways i have like 190k points banked even after sending the fiancee and my mum to NY for a wedding dress fitting in a couple weeks  :crazy nut:  .

Most of the places i fly are cheap ( phoenix, vegas ) or are better deals in a package and Avion is only good value when you start getting close to the max ticket price. If figure ill use them for a trip to London or something  :dunno:

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> You have to use BMO's travel site, which isn't great, and not a good deal either so you end up blowing through your points on overpriced travel, if you can even find the exact trip you want in the first place with their agents. Capital One lets you book your travel literally anywhere at any price you can find, you just need to use your CO card obviously. For example, last time I found a killer deal on Expedia, booked my travel, went online, &quot;erased&quot; said travel purchase in 30 seconds, and went on my free vacation with points to spare.
> 
> Also in my experience BMO is not reliable with covering fraud. Like I was saying before, I was a 7+ year customer and they wouldn't cover a $50 charge of blatantly obvious fraud in Nigeria. Imagine if that was a $10K disaster of a fraud claim I was trying to deal with, I would have been completely screwed. In contrast, Capital One bailed me out of $6500 of fraud in Vegas, which in their eyes was probably extremely questionable (someone stole my card and got bottle service at the strippers, I know how that sounds LOL), and they still covered me with zero hassle on my end. 
> 
> *



I've had the BMO card for just over a year now. Originally I could never find the same trips on their site so I thought this card was a complete waste. I just ended up finding my trip on any site and then calling BMO Travel rewards and they have always been able to book the trip and match the price (plus the $30 booking fee). 

As for the fraud charges I find this very hit and miss with banks/agents. CIBC has always been a pain for me when trying to deal with fraudulent charges and BMO has been easy. I left CIBC because it became such a pain.

----------


## 403ep3

I've had my CO for a year or two now and have accumulated a ton of points. i was able to erase about $850 last year for my bahamas trip and my points are almost $700 worth of travel for this year.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by 403ep3_ 
> *I've had my CO for a year or two now and have accumulated a ton of points. i was able to erase about $850 last year for my bahamas trip and my points are almost $700 worth of travel for this year.*



Yeah the points seem to accumulate faster than you'd think. I get about $1100/year back which for me is huge, especially combined with the zero hassle redemption process regardless of how the travel was booked. If you were lucky enough to get in on the 10,000/yr anniversary points that helps a lot too. I had a BMO airmiles card for 7 years and I had less than $1,000 worth of points haha. Then when I went to use the damn things, the taxes were half the cost of the flight, and it was 100% pointless so I just bought merchandise with them at outrageous "equivalent" prices. Glad to be rid of that POS.

Even if I am buying something or $0.50 I use the credit card. It really adds up if you just use it for literally everything possible, which you should be doing anyways because it's even faster than cash, and it pays you. I also have all of my recurring bills attached to it, like Shaw, cell phone, Netflix, etc.

----------


## max_boost

Thanks for the explanation!  :thumbs up:   :Clap:

----------


## Manhattan

What's included in the Priority Pass lounges in BMO World Elite? Are we talking open bar and buffet? Anyone been to the lounge in YYC?

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by Manhattan_ 
> *What's included in the Priority Pass lounges in BMO World Elite? Are we talking open bar and buffet? Anyone been to the lounge in YYC?*



Free drinks and snacks. Never been to YYC lounge. Lounge details can be found here: www.prioritypass.com

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Here's the fine print on the lounge passes:

A. Benefits provided by Priority Pass Inc. Value of the Priority Pass membership is calculated as follows: standard membership (US$99) plus four free VIP lounge passes per membership year (worth US$108). Value and benefits of the complimentary Priority Pass membership are subject to change without notice. Use the four complimentary passes for yourself or to cover the cost of the lounge visit of your traveling companion. After using the four passes, you can continue to enjoy lounge access for a fee of only $27US per person, per visit.

B. Benefits provided by Priority Pass Inc. Value of the Priority Pass membership is calculated as follows: standard membership (US$99) plus two free VIP lounge passes per membership year (worth US$54). Value and benefits of the complimentary Priority Pass membership are subject to change without notice. Use the two complimentary passes for yourself or to cover the cost of the lounge visit of your travelling companion. After using both passes, you can continue to enjoy lounge access for a fee of only $27US per person, per visit.
All flight options shown are estimate

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Manhattan_ 
> *What's included in the Priority Pass lounges in BMO World Elite? Are we talking open bar and buffet? Anyone been to the lounge in YYC?*



Priority Pass lets you in to nice airport lounges. Most of the time, it's just light snacks and beverages but Club United in SeaTac is baller. Rocky Mountain Lounge in YYC has complimentary beer, Sam Pellegrino, and soups. 

Same with the ones in Hong Kong, which was complimentary showers and hot meals. 

The BMO one is shit IMO because it's limited to 4 passes or something.

----------


## adamc

Priority Pass lounges are open to pretty much everyone, having 4 free entries basically makes the yearly cost of the card worth it, imo. 

I've only ever been in the PP lounge in Toronto. It's nice, definitely not "baller" but for someone like me who can't get into the Air Canada Maple Leaf Lounges (because I fly standby and you need a confirmed ticket to enter), the PP lounge is a much better option than sitting around with the screaming kids at the gate.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *Priority Pass lounges are open to pretty much everyone, having 4 free entries basically makes the yearly cost of the card worth it, imo. 
> 
> I've only ever been in the PP lounge in Toronto. It's nice, definitely not &quot;baller&quot; but for someone like me who can't get into the Air Canada Maple Leaf Lounges (because I fly standby and you need a confirmed ticket to enter), the PP lounge is a much better option than sitting around with the screaming kids at the gate.*



Too bad cards that have the MLL perk doesn't include entry to Star Alliance-affliated lounges. Or does it?...

I lost my Marco Polo Lounge access when AMEX Platinum dropped that perk so pfft. See ya.

----------


## Manhattan

So the priority pass lounges offer different levels of service depending on the city and country? Free drinks and snacks can mean a lot of different things. Sounds like it can vary from open bar and hot buffet meals to a can of pop and bag of pretzels.

----------


## sabad66

Every lounge i've been to has unlimited liquor. Some are make your own drinks, some are a bar, but all free. Calgary's maple leaf lounge is a bar but again free drinks.

The food varies between lounges. Every one i've been to has at least soup, bread, veggies, chips + dips, cold pasta, salad. Some have hot food and sandwiches.

you also get faster (and free) wifi, nicer/comfortable seats, and overall just a better place to wait instead of the main area. some even have showers.

here's the list of lounges:
http://www.prioritypass.com/mobile/index.cfm

every airport i've been to has a qualifying lounge that you can use with your PP. If you look on the site, looks like BMO's offer gives you something between their standard ($27 per visit, 0 included) and standard plus ($27 per visit, 10 free) so overall i'd say its worth about $100-150.
https://www.prioritypass.com/Join/What-it-Costs.cfm

----------


## civicHB

I've also just applied for the C1 Aspire Travel World Elite.
This will be my first MasterCard after using Visa so far. Has anyone run into issues just using a MasterCard?

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Manhattan_ 
> *So the priority pass lounges offer different levels of service depending on the city and country? Free drinks and snacks can mean a lot of different things. Sounds like it can vary from open bar and hot buffet meals to a can of pop and bag of pretzels.*







> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> *Every lounge i've been to has unlimited liquor. Some are make your own drinks, some are a bar, but all free. Calgary's maple leaf lounge is a bar but again free drinks.
> 
> The food varies between lounges. Every one i've been to has at least soup, bread, veggies, chips + dips, cold pasta, salad. Some have hot food and sandwiches.
> 
> you also get faster (and free) wifi, nicer/comfortable seats, and overall just a better place to wait instead of the main area. some even have showers.
> 
> here's the list of lounges:
> http://www.prioritypass.com/mobile/index.cfm
> ...



The Priority Pass will give you access to various lounges within an airport.

For example, Changi Airport in Singapore can give you access to 2 or 3 different brands of lounges. One is better than the other so you can scope it out and see what's being offered.

Another example is in HKG. The lounges are called 'Plaza Premium Lounge', which offer different levels of awesome depending which wing/terminal you're in. I believe they're a company that run lounges around SE Asia. 

Can't beat Marco Polo by Cathay Pacific though  :Drool: 

The worst one I went into was in Vietnam where the greatest amenities were A/C and peanuts.  :ROFL!: 

The busier the hub, the more likelihood you'll get shower stalls for free. Weird one was SeaTac. I didn't find one. 

Usually I just go to the one with the least line-ups.

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## Manhattan

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *The Priority Pass will give you access to various lounges within an airport.
> 
> For example, Changi Airport in Singapore can give you access to 2 or 3 different brands of lounges. One is better than the other so you can scope it out and see what's being offered.
> 
> Another example is in HKG. The lounges are called 'Plaza Premium Lounge', which offer different levels of awesome depending which wing/terminal you're in. I believe they're a company that run lounges around SE Asia. 
> 
> Can't beat Marco Polo by Cathay Pacific though 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. I asked a MC World Elite rep about Priority Pass and whether your friends can also get in. They said yes but it counts towards one of your FOUR free visits a year. That sucks if its true. You'd blow your allotment for the year with one visit if you brought along a friend or two.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Manhattan_ 
> * 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I asked a MC World Elite rep about Priority Pass and whether your friends can also get in. They said yes but it counts towards one of your FOUR free visits a year. That sucks if its true. You'd blow your allotment for the year with one visit if you brought along a friend or two.*



Yup.

In the AMEX Platinum, it comes with a complimentary buddy pass with your unlimited usage. 3rd person+ is 27USS

Each entry is 27USD so it's roughly $120CAD 'perk' with the MC.

If you use the lounges a lot, it's $300CAD/year for the PP alone. Add the $200 travel credit and the AMEX Platinum is an okay card at $699/annual.

I just don't use it enough to justify the PP.

----------


## Little Dragon

In the market for a travel credit card now that the gf is working abroad. 

I've been eyeing the RBC WestJet one because of the yearly companion pass (it'd save us about $300-$400 a year). 
Comparing this to the TD Visa Infinite because I don't have to pay any annual fees but the return is only 1.5% unless the purchase is on a flight through TD's Expedia where the return is then 4.5%.

Any other good cards to consider? I've been looking at quite a few and am starting to put together a spreadsheet to compare it all.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

^^ Pretty sure that WestJet card free flight is only for Domestic flights.

I don't think there is a better travel card than the gold ol' Capital One World Elite 2% on every purchase card that is so often recommended here. The other benefits are above average too.

You can also just keep the West Jet card around as well for the free flight, and use the CO card for everything else.

If you are leaving Canada, get the Amazon Visa for no foreign transaction fee (2.5% savings), 1% cash back, and no annual fee.

Best combo IMO is Capital One card for all Canadian purchases, and the free Amazon Visa for everything not in Canadian dollars.

The cards that advertise high returns on a single place (i.e. Expedia 4.5%) ends up being next to nothing unless you spend an absurd amount of money there. 2% on every purchase will more than likely end up being a much higher reward overall assuming you have normal mixed purchases.

----------


## Little Dragon

Yeah the Capital One World Elite 2% seems good. It is similar to the BMO World Elite 2% mastercard as well. BMO has higher annual fee but larger sign up bonus ($300 vs $100). 

Still deciding between the two...

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Also I think with the BMO card you need to book through their garbage travel agency instead of anywhere like CO.

----------


## Manhattan

I like the travel reward redemption more on BMO's World Elite compared to Cap One. You use exact number of points towards your travel instead of Cap One's system where you use 60K points to book any flight between $351 to $600. You could potentially waste a ton of points by using 60K points on a $351 flight. BMO's card also gives you access to lounges.

BMO travel site seems fine to me. It's a lot better than the Aeroplan site.

----------


## Little Dragon

Yeah, the reward redemption structure for the Capital One card is a little annoying. 

The lounge passes from BMO are nice but I don't care too much for them. Comparing flight prices from BMO versus Skyscanner yield BMO being equal than or greater in airfare. For one $600 flight I was looking at, BMO is $90 more. Reading the fine print, looks like BMO only price matches Air Canada and Westjet (both have the same prices as BMO anyway).

So while the BMO card can redeem exact points, it loses value in having to redeem through BMO's travel website.

I think I might go for the Capital One card. I'm pretty bummed out I missed out on the 35k sign up bonus + 10k annual bonus though. That would have made my decision a no-brainer.

----------


## e36bmw///

nm

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

The CO redemption isn't nearly as bad as some make it out to be. The ONLY restriction is it isn't 1:1 unless it's over $600. If you buy a $351 flight with points that is just silly. Not many vacations are under $600. I can't even go to Banff for the weekend under $600 haha. Also it's not just for flights. You can use it for anything at all travel related, such as rental cars, hotels, services at hotels (massages), excursions, etc. It's not hard to break $600, and you will probably have way over $600 points in a year's time anyway, so you don't have to wait long. You can do the redemption yourself in 30 seconds online unless you have special requests.

They are also extremely liberal when you call in. They let my dad combine a dentist visit with travel costs to break the threshold haha.

Make sure you also get the Amazon.ca Visa for any travel outside of Canada unless you want to pay the 2.5% FX fee.

----------


## Khyron

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *The CO redemption isn't nearly as bad as some make it out to be. The ONLY restriction is it isn't 1:1 unless it's over $600. If you buy a $351 flight with points that is just silly. Not many vacations are under $600. I can't even go to Banff for the weekend under $600 haha. Also it's not just for flights. You can use it for anything at all travel related, such as rental cars, hotels, services at hotels (massages), excursions, etc. It's not hard to break $600, and you will probably have way over $600 points in a year's time anyway, so you don't have to wait long. You can do the redemption yourself in 30 seconds online unless you have special requests.
> 
> They are also extremely liberal when you call in. They let my dad combine a dentist visit with travel costs to break the threshold haha.
> 
> Make sure you also get the Amazon.ca Visa for any travel outside of Canada unless you want to pay the 2.5% FX fee.*



I just signed up for the Amazon.ca Visa, and the Capital One Travel Elite.

Anything else I need boss?  :Smilie:

----------


## tha_bandit

currently a $250 cash back for the CO from great Canadian rebates if anyone interested

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by Khyron_ 
> * 
> 
> I just signed up for the Amazon.ca Visa, and the Capital One Travel Elite.
> 
> Anything else I need boss? *



Haha good job. I think that about does it. Best possible travel combo IMHO for normal spenders.

----------


## BMDUBS

What is the best cash back card currently available?

----------


## civicHB

> _Originally posted by BMDUBS_ 
> *What is the best cash back card currently available?*



i just got the bmo 1.75% cash back.
first year free, but $120 per year after that.

http://www.bmo.com/main/personal/cre...te-mastercard#

----------


## Thaco

> _Originally posted by BMDUBS_ 
> *What is the best cash back card currently available?*



 scotia momentum, family of 4, we use this card for everything, usually net about $700/yr cash back.

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by BMDUBS_ 
> *What is the best cash back card currently available?*



the answer to this depends on how much you spend per month, and how much of that is gas/groceries.

The two posts above are the best ones i've seen. Momentum if you do a lot of gas/groceries, the BMO if it's all over. 

Pretty easy to calculate the BMO cashback... just take your yearly spending * 0.0175 and that's how much you will get back. You need to spend at least $6857 a year to cover the $120 yearly fee after the first year

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by BMDUBS_ 
> *What is the best cash back card currently available?*



2% with Capital One if you put the cash towards travel (1.5% if you want cash towards something else)

1.75% with BMO if you don't want to spend it on travel and want to roll the dice with fraud protection.

If you have grossly disproportionate spending on things like gas/groceries compared to the average person, you may be able to do better yet.

----------


## sabad66

Just want to give a thumbs up for the amazon.ca card's forex rate.

I had to send someone $400 USD through Paypal today and paypal gave me the option to have them convert it or charge my card in USD and then let the card convert it. I linked my amazon card and then chose the charge in USD option. Paypal was offering 0.73x USD per CAD while the amazon card gave me 0.751. 

Net total it saved me $15 on this $400 that i sent. Not bad for one transaction. Over the years it will definitely add up. 

So overall i'd suggest having this card if you do any shopping in USD or other currencies at all.. it's no yearly fee so if you have the credit there's really no reason not to have it.

----------


## Khyron

> _Originally posted by Khyron_ 
> * 
> 
> I just signed up for the Amazon.ca Visa, and the Capital One Travel Elite.
> 
> Anything else I need boss? *



So I signed up for both of these on the same day. Received the Amazon card a few days later, activated right away. Capital one sent a sign-only package to a post office to verify ID, THEN sent the cards but cannot activate until they send the PINs which is another letter (still don't have it yet). Crazy.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Thoughts on the RBC Westjet Mastercard? I pretty much only fly westjet, and I take 2-3 flights a year, usually with a few others.

----------


## 403ep3

> _Originally posted by Khyron_ 
> * 
> 
> So I signed up for both of these on the same day. Received the Amazon card a few days later, activated right away. Capital one sent a sign-only package to a post office to verify ID, THEN sent the cards but cannot activate until they send the PINs which is another letter (still don't have it yet). Crazy.*



Yeah, it takes some time to come. I'm loving the card. I've been using the scotia visa for gas and groceries, but will probably ditch it right before annual fee time.

----------


## Manhattan

Did some calculations on different spending scenarios and amounts. All the rewards cards (AMEX, Capital One, BMO World Elite) are pretty much the same. Capital One came out on top because of the extra 10K anniverary points but there was less than a $50 value difference in terms of rewards between all the cards.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Manhattan_ 
> *Did some calculations on different spending scenarios and amounts. All the rewards cards (AMEX, Capital One, BMO World Elite) are pretty much the same. Capital One came out on top because of the extra 10K anniverary points but there was less than a $50 value difference in terms of rewards between all the cards.*



They are indeed all the same in a per unit basis. The selection of card is dependent on your spending habit. 

So far, I see more benefit going cash back vs. travel. Although I do miss Priority Pass perks.  :Frown:

----------


## gwill

Scotia banks partnered with gm to offer a new visa. 5% on all purchases up to $5000 then 2% after that. Must be used on gm leases or vehicles only.

Second card is the same thing but with a $79 annual fee vs no fee on the other. It doubles the first part to $10,000 and then 2% after that. Plus your typical travel features for both cards... Pretty high return if you like gm vehicles.

----------


## rx7boi

I'm looking to ditch this Scotiabank Scene VISA soon.

Since they made the revisions to the point system, it's no longer economical for me to put purchases on the card considering the amount of movies I watch.

I'll have to look at either getting an AMEX or Mastercard so I can start using it for the Costco gas bar as well which is where a fair chunk of money goes per month.

----------


## flipstah

Get a MC. Amex died with the bourgeoisie a long time ago.

----------


## Manhattan

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> They are indeed all the same in a per unit basis. The selection of card is dependent on your spending habit. 
> 
> So far, I see more benefit going cash back vs. travel. Although I do miss Priority Pass perks. *



I still prefer the travel rewards because I don't really get to "enjoy" the cash back. It just goes to pay the next month's bills and I hardly even notice it. With travel points it feels like a more tangible reward going on a vacation.

----------


## msommers

CapitalOne is awesome for everyday purchases, dinner etc.

Scotia VISA is sweet for gas/groceries/drugstore/bills

----------


## slick2404

For those of you who have a TD Aeroplan Visa - check out the promo at www.shop.ca/TD

Saw this on my statement, its basically $50 to use with no minimum + 3000 points. Gonna give it a go and see if it works without actually spending my own money haha.

----------


## gkAeris

> _Originally posted by slick2404_ 
> *For those of you who have a TD Aeroplan Visa - check out the promo at www.shop.ca/TD
> 
> Saw this on my statement, its basically $50 to use with no minimum + 3000 points. Gonna give it a go and see if it works without actually spending my own money haha.*



yup I used it already for a mixer lol

59.99$ so after promo and GST I paid $12 for the mixer

good deal!

can't use on GC fyi

----------


## schurchill39

TD First Class Travel Visa just fucked with their rewards structure again and its really starting to piss me off.

It used to be that 10,000 points = $50 in travel savings (200 pts = $1)
Now for the first 300,000 points: 10,000 points = $40 in travel savings (250 pts = $1), for the next 300,000 points: 10,000 points = $50 in travel savings (200 pts = $1)

So basically you get $300 less in travel savings.


Time to look at switching because I am getting pretty sick of them constantly changing the structure. Its becoming less and less appealing.

----------


## BensonTT

BMO World Elite Travel FTW

----------


## flipstah

They're changing the First Class structure so you're forced to go Aeroplan. They're heavily pushing that product right now.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *They're changing the First Class structure so you're forced to go Aeroplan. They're heavily pushing that product right now.*



Frustrating, but still better than Aeroplan for my usage. The 4.5% on expedia is pretty awesome. I was luckily able to redeem 100k points on the old structure.

----------


## flipstah

Has anyone been able to change their MBNA product, post-TD? I want my Smart Cash to become the Rewards World card but they wont let me unless I cancel and apply again.

Eff that.

----------


## 403ep3

The Capone apparently has no more tiers so it's straight 2%! Just became the best card out there.. No question

----------


## msommers

Oh wow that's huge. Are you sure??

----------


## kenny

> _Originally posted by schurchill39_ 
> *TD First Class Travel Visa just fucked with their rewards structure again and its really starting to piss me off.
> 
> It used to be that 10,000 points = $50 in travel savings (200 pts = $1)
> Now for the first 300,000 points: 10,000 points = $40 in travel savings (250 pts = $1), for the next 300,000 points: 10,000 points = $50 in travel savings (200 pts = $1)
> 
> So basically you get $300 less in travel savings.
> 
> 
> Time to look at switching because I am getting pretty sick of them constantly changing the structure. Its becoming less and less appealing.*



Unless I read it wrong, nothing is changing when booking through Expedia it is still 10k points for $50. The new redemption chart is for third party travel redemptions (which I don't think was even an option before) which can be redeemed in $1 increments (vs $50 on Expedia).

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by kenny_ 
> * 
> 
> Unless I read it wrong, nothing is changing when booking through Expedia it is still 10k points for $50. The new redemption chart is for third party travel redemptions (which I don't think was even an option before) which can be redeemed in $1 increments (vs $50 on Expedia).*



That was also my understanding

----------


## Feruk

> _Originally posted by 403ep3_ 
> *The Capone apparently has no more tiers so it's straight 2%! Just became the best card out there.. No question*



Which one?

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## 403ep3

The Aspire World Elite.




> Just multiply your transaction amount by 100 to see the number of reward miles needed to redeem. ex. $180 ticket x 100 = 18,000 reward miles needed



Example:



> Date
> 
> Description / $ per 100 reward miles / (Reward Miles Needed) / Amount /Status
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 09/01/2015 / CALGARY TRANSIT CALGARY TRANSIT 1.00 / *(315)* / $3.15

----------


## jacky4566

American Express is back with another points deal.

http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2015...america-2.html

Spend $500 on the card and get 25,000 Bonus Membership Rewards which can be traded 1 to 1 with Aeroplan.

----------


## Xtrema

Seems like the rebate war is escalating.

Just got a PC World Elite that basically giving 3% return at Superstore/SDM/Esso and 1% everywhere else with 0 fees.

----------


## flipstah

That PC world card is a good deal.

----------


## Feruk

> _Originally posted by 403ep3_ 
> *The Aspire World Elite.*



That's not bad. What's the points to cash redemption deal? One point = $0.01?

----------


## riander5

Im still using my TD infinite aeroplan card... I have about 200 000 aeroplan miles. Is this still a good card? Am I too far in? SHould i get away from aeroplan miles!?!?!

So many choices out there now... hmm

----------


## msommers

Sweet, the rumours were true!

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by Feruk_ 
> * 
> That's not bad. What's the points to cash redemption deal? One point = $0.01?*



0.0075 it seems if I calculated correctly.

----------


## DJ_NAV

AMAZING news!!

----------


## Feruk

Oh, at 0.0075, that's garbage. It's just a 1.5% cash back before a $120 fee. I have a Capital One Aspire World which gives me 1.5% on all purchases with $0 fee. Not sure it's still available though.

----------


## 403ep3

> _Originally posted by Feruk_ 
> * 
> That's not bad. What's the points to cash redemption deal? One point = $0.01?*



edit: answered already

----------


## 403ep3

> _Originally posted by Feruk_ 
> *Oh, at 0.0075, that's garbage. It's just a 1.5% cash back before a $120 fee. I have a Capital One Aspire World which gives me 1.5% on all purchases with $0 fee. Not sure it's still available though.*



To be fair.. you can longer get the card you are talking about, right?

I don't need to use my points on anything other than travel so it's always 2% for me.

----------


## Feruk

> _Originally posted by 403ep3_ 
> *To be fair.. you can longer get the card you are talking about, right?*



I believe this is correct.

----------


## 403ep3

FYI, got an email from tangerine

2% Money-back rewards in up to three select categories
1% all other categories
unlimited rewards
no annual fee
reward choices that suit your spending?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Just got an email from Capital One - the best just got better:

1) No more redemption tiers

2) No more minimum redemption requirements

3) Introducing partial redemptions

EDIT: Tested this already, works perfectly for a partial redemption, no minimums.

----------


## Toma

All the TD cards are free BTW, if you keep $5k in your TD account.....

----------


## LadyLuck

> _Originally posted by Toma_ 
> *All the TD cards are free BTW, if you keep $5k in your TD account.....*



Negative. The TD Infinte Aeroplan is 120 annualy, I was told that same thing and then got charged. turns out its the TD First Class Travel is free with 5K in your account. TD is saying that in the "near future" the aeroplan will also be part of that deal. I was told this less than 2 weeks ago while visiting my branch.

----------


## Toma

> _Originally posted by LadyLuck_ 
> * 
> 
> Negative. The TD Infinte Aeroplan is 120 annualy, I was told that same thing and then got charged. turns out its the TD First Class Travel is free with 5K in your account. TD is saying that in the &quot;near future&quot; the aeroplan will also be part of that deal. I was told this less than 2 weeks ago while visiting my branch.*



Talk to a manager, all their cards are free with a switch to the good acount, free small safety deposit box, free checks, free transactions, free bank drafts etc.

----------


## move

> _Originally posted by Toma_ 
> * 
> 
> Talk to a manager, all their cards are free with a switch to the good acount, free small safety deposit box, free checks, free transactions, free bank drafts etc.*



ive went twice and tried asking two different tellers. gotten the same reply saying that the aeroplan has a fee. i have the all inclusive TD acc btw.

i dont see a point paying for cc's so just sticking w infinite travel for now

----------


## Toma

well, then there was more than one confused. Silly bankers. lucky i didnt sign up. i woikda heen pissed haha.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I just got thhe TD infinite aeroplan for free with my all inclusive plan. Don't know what you were getting the run around.

----------


## OTown

Anyone used this yet? Seems like a decent rewards CC but I dont know anyone that's carried it. Anyone know?

CIBC Aventura Infinite

https://www.cibc.com/ca/visa/aventur...nite-card.html

----------


## Feruk

> _Originally posted by LadyLuck_ 
> *Negative. The TD Infinte Aeroplan is 120 annualy, I was told that same thing and then got charged. turns out its the TD First Class Travel is free with 5K in your account. TD is saying that in the &quot;near future&quot; the aeroplan will also be part of that deal. I was told this less than 2 weeks ago while visiting my branch.*



I went yesterday on an unrelated issue and the teller brought up the Aeroplan card. It's free.

----------


## sabad66

TD's website says that Infinite Aeroplan is waived:
https://www.tdcanadatrust.com/produc...sp#credit-card

I would just call in and show them that.


BMO also waives the fee for their World Elite if you use their $30 banking plan (free if you maintain $5k minimum in chequing)

----------


## move

sounds like its time to make the switch to aeroplan card then.

do you guys know if i can still redeem my infinite travel points if i make the switch? or should i just redeem the points before switching?

----------


## Manhattan

Aeroplan is brutal. They should say 50% off a flight because that is what you pay after taxes. Most other CCs cover the whole bill.

----------


## flipstah

Yup. Aeroplan sucks in terms of redemption plus their SA fleet sucks. OneWorld or SkyTeam are better IMO.

----------


## rx7boi

I was reading this Vice article and it was pretty interesting.

Thought I'd share with the rest of you guys.

http://www.vice.com/read/how-to-trav...world-for-free

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by rx7boi_ 
> *I was reading this Vice article and it was pretty interesting.
> 
> Thought I'd share with the rest of you guys.
> 
> http://www.vice.com/read/how-to-trav...world-for-free*



I love The Points Guy. If you all aren't on Flyertalk yet, get yo asses on it. Some good deals to be had if you look really hard.

----------


## Manhattan

> _Originally posted by rx7boi_ 
> *I was reading this Vice article and it was pretty interesting.
> 
> Thought I'd share with the rest of you guys.
> 
> http://www.vice.com/read/how-to-trav...world-for-free*



Rules and rewards are way different in the USA where there's less regulation and banks are way more predatory which is partially what led to the financial crash in '07. Most of that stuff isn't really applicable in Canada. You just get much better deals in the US on everything including CC rewards.

----------


## Ed the SOHC

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Just got an email from Capital One - the best just got better:
> 
> 1) No more redemption tiers
> 
> 2) No more minimum redemption requirements
> 
> 3) Introducing partial redemptions
> 
> EDIT: Tested this already, works perfectly for a partial redemption, no minimums.*



I've had my Capital One Aspire card since 2011 and I really like this card but it drives me crazy that you cannot EVER increase your credit limit with this card. Back in 2011, the credit limit they gave me worked for me and my wife but now with kids and a new career, it's just not enough. I've escalated this with Capital One a couple years back and again this year but nothing ever changes.  :thumbsdown:

----------


## guessboi

^ +1 - there is no way for them to increase the credit limit

I have the world aspire cash and my wife has the aspire travel elite.
I have a $3,000 limit and she has a 14,000 limit.

So what I do is just get an extra card until her account and I use that elite card since I pay all the bills.  :ROFL!:

----------


## LadyLuck

> _Originally posted by dirtsniffer_ 
> *I just got thhe TD infinite aeroplan for free with my all inclusive plan. Don't know what you were getting the run around.*



Yeh, I was told the same thing when I signed up. A year later I see the annual fee charge on my statement, that's when I went in and spoke with them.

Keep an eye on your statements and make sure you don't get the same runaround

----------


## Masked Bandit

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Just got an email from Capital One - the best just got better:
> 
> 1) No more redemption tiers
> 
> 2) No more minimum redemption requirements
> 
> 3) Introducing partial redemptions
> 
> EDIT: Tested this already, works perfectly for a partial redemption, no minimums.*



Yep, if the Capital One card wasn't the best before, it sure is now. The only thing I don't like is that you can no longer transfer points from one account to another. The wife and I have two separate accounts and we used to simply flip all the points from on to the other. Can't do that any more.

----------


## rinny

> _Originally posted by Manhattan_ 
> *Aeroplan is brutal. They should say 50% off a flight because that is what you pay after taxes. Most other CCs cover the whole bill.*



For the most part, I don't disagree. However I recently found that if you use your points on flights where Air Canada doesn't get involved, your value goes way up. 

For instance, I've recently found flights for the following 
Calgary to Chicago to London 
30k points and 80 in taxes flying United
Nice 8hr layover in Chicago to give us time to see the city 

Amsterdam to Calgary via Houston for 3 hours all through United 
Same points and tax 

This is a good deal in my eyes, equivalent multi city flight is 1500.

So 1350/60k points is return of 2.25c per mile which is pretty decent.

----------


## flipstah

I also found Aeroplan to be very restrictive on how to use the points. I.e. Can't buy it on certain flights, blackout dates, can't customize flights if there are layovers...

That was a while ago so it may have changed.

----------


## Vmack

Is the RBC Avion still a popular choice or should I be looking elsewhere for a better product?

----------


## flipstah

CapOne.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by guessboi_ 
> *^ +1 - there is no way for them to increase the credit limit
> 
> I have the world aspire cash and my wife has the aspire travel elite.
> I have a $3,000 limit and she has a 14,000 limit.
> 
> So what I do is just get an extra card until her account and I use that elite card since I pay all the bills. *






> _Originally posted by Ed the SOHC_ 
> * 
> 
> I've had my Capital One Aspire card since 2011 and I really like this card but it drives me crazy that you cannot EVER increase your credit limit with this card. Back in 2011, the credit limit they gave me worked for me and my wife but now with kids and a new career, it's just not enough. I've escalated this with Capital One a couple years back and again this year but nothing ever changes. *



I called them and they increased my limit from $10,000 --> $15,000

----------


## msommers

I was thinking that it would be so weird for a credit card company to not want to raise your limit. The initial limit I got on my CapOne is more than I really wanted but now I'm kinda thankful LOL.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *I was thinking that it would be so weird for a credit card company to not want to raise your limit. The initial limit I got on my CapOne is more than I really wanted but now I'm kinda thankful LOL.*



The only thing I can think of is with their rewards program being so much better than average, they don't want people with corporate accounts and enormous monthly expenditures that they pay off every time taking advantage of it. If that's not the case then I have no idea.

----------


## J.M.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> The only thing I can think of is with their rewards program being so much better than average, they don't want people with corporate accounts and enormous monthly expenditures that they pay off every time taking advantage of it. If that's not the case then I have no idea.*



Or whoever didnt get an approval for extra limit has subpar credit?

to get around it, prepay like 5k on the card, now you have an extra 5k of credit to use.

----------


## move

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *CapOne.*



how do you redeem the capone points? is it calling a # like the TD ones?

----------


## A2VR6

> _Originally posted by move_ 
> * 
> 
> how do you redeem the capone points? is it calling a # like the TD ones?*



You can do it online via the cap one site.

----------


## flipstah

What travel insurance does the CapOne have? I might go back to Amex Gold for the travel insurance perks. The Momentum Infinite VISA card is meh for insurance.

----------


## know1edge

.

----------


## LadyLuck

So the vote is CapOne Aspire then? I am looking to get away from my TD Infinite, have enough for a trip to europe but $700+ in fees is ridiculous!

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by LadyLuck_ 
> *So the vote is CapOne Aspire then? I am looking to get away from my TD Infinite, have enough for a trip to europe but $700+ in fees is ridiculous!*



BMO World Elite Travel and CapOne Aspire seem to be the best two.

CapOne is the most flexible when redeeming (book on any site you want) and also gives you $400 worth of points instead of $300 signup bonus that BMO gives.

BMO has their own travel site (www.bmorewards.com) that you have to use for redemption, although it's not that bad and pretty competitive. However includes a 2 VIP lounge visits per year through Priority Pass which is a $129 USD value. Really nice if you have a layover.

So overall if you value flexibility over the 2 free lounge visits then CapOne is better. If you like the idea of 2 free lounge visits then the BMO.

----------


## e36bmw///

nm

----------


## kobe tai

Just got a letter from TD saying that they are changing point redemption on Nov 15th. Before was 200 point for $1 redeemed and now i twill be 250 points for each dollar. So effectively you lose 20% of your points more or less. Therefore I am looking for new card. Suggestions? Want to redeem towards flight and have decent travel insurance.

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by e36bmw///_ 
> * 
> 
> IIRC, it's 4 passes a year which is pretty useful if you travel a lot. 
> 
> I have the AMEX Gold card and I think it's one of the best in terms of point redemption (flex rewards). Fixed 100 point per $1 value and can be used to retroactively credit your account.*



Oh yeah, you're right it's 4. I was thinking 2 because i usually bring my fiance with me as a guest so that uses up 2 visits.

for your Amex gold, what rate do you earn at and what is the yearly fee? Both the BMO and CapOne work out to be 2% travel rewards with $150 yearly fee

----------


## flipstah

Amex Gold is 2pts per $1 on gas and groceries.

1000pts = $10

150/yr.

Might reactivate mine.

----------


## bball2

Original Post Removed. (Please read the *Forum Rules and Terms of Use* before posting again, or risk getting banned).

Can the mod who removed this post please let me know which forum rule I broke? I listed out the credit cards I use / summary of their rewards & fees. If there's a specific rule I broke, please let me know and I'll avoid doing so again in the future.

----------


## Manhattan

^

Existing Capital One card holders still get the 10,000 anniversary points. Not sure if the rate stays the same for annual fee tho.

EDIT: Annual fee stays the same too.

----------


## Vmack

> _Originally posted by kobe tai_ 
> *Just got a letter from TD saying that they are changing point redemption on Nov 15th. Before was 200 point for $1 redeemed and now i twill be 250 points for each dollar. So effectively you lose 20% of your points more or less. Therefore I am looking for new card. Suggestions? Want to redeem towards flight and have decent travel insurance.*



 thats just for book any way correct? Hasn't changed for book thru Expedia for TD?

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Amex Gold is 2pts per $1 on gas and groceries.
> 
> 1000pts = $10
> 
> 150/yr.
> 
> Might reactivate mine.*



Might want to reconsider. 2 points per $1 on all purchases. Points conversion and annual fee are the same.

http://www.capitalone.ca/credit-card...ards%2Frewards

----------


## Feruk

Gonna throw this one on here... Best gas/grocery card out there. I'm applying and plan to collect the 4%/2% on gas/groceries, and use another card for everything else.

http://www.scotiabank.com/ca/en/0,,8..._visa_infinite

----------


## guessboi

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> I called them and they increased my limit from $10,000 --&gt; $15,000*



I just called them and no credit limit increase for premium cards.  :Whipped:

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Amex Gold is 2pts per $1 on gas and groceries.
> 1000pts = $10
> 150/yr.
> Might reactivate mine.*






> _Originally posted by Feruk_ 
> *Gonna throw this one on here... Best gas/grocery card out there. I'm applying and plan to collect the 4%/2% on gas/groceries, and use another card for everything else.
> 
> http://www.scotiabank.com/ca/en/0,,8..._visa_infinite*



Why not Scotiabank Gold AMEX? $99 annual fee (I've managed to get them to credit back half before) and it's 4% on Gas/Groceries/Restaurants/Entertainment - travel rewards, but you can book however/whereever you want and you both seem to be avid travellers

Only downside for me is that my main grocery store (Superstore) doesn't accept Amex - luckily there's the no fee PC world elite mastercard at 3% to fill that gap.

----------


## JustinL

Does anyone have the Roger's Platinum card? It looks like a good one for me as I buy lots of car parts from the states and it's just a straight up 1.75% cash back.

I just got a letter from CIBC saying they are eroding the value of my dividend card in 2016 so I'm in the market for a new card.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by guessboi_ 
> * 
> 
> I just called them and no credit limit increase for premium cards. *



I had to talk to an "Ombudsman" or something like that. They still did it for me, but they were very clear that anytime someone said no, I could escalate the issue and that would be fine. After 1 or 2 escalations you get to an Ombudsman and they just increased it for me no problem. This was about a year ago now. They were actually very pleasant to deal with despite the minor hassle.

----------


## Feruk

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> *Why not Scotiabank Gold AMEX?*



I'd much rather have a Visa than an AMEX.




> _Originally posted by JustinL_ 
> *Does anyone have the Roger's Platinum card? It looks like a good one for me as I buy lots of car parts from the states and it's just a straight up 1.75% cash back.*



Looked at it. Cash back only to be used on Rogers purchases.  :ROFL!:  It's like a bad joke.

----------


## yellowsnow

I get cards that give me aeroplan points. TD aeroplan, amex gold, CIBC aeroplan, etc. and churn them once a year.

While aeroplan sucks for redeeming economy tickets, it's pretty awesome for business/first class tickets. Once you fly business, you're kind of spoiled though and I dread flying economy overseas any more.

----------


## JustinL

> _Originally posted by Feruk_ 
> * 
> Looked at it. Cash back only to be used on Rogers purchases.  It's like a bad joke.*



I thought that too, but then I read this part: 




> Rogers.com (paying your Rogers bill or anything else you purchase with your credit card)

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by Feruk_ 
> * I'd much rather have a Visa than an AMEX.*



Devil's advocate here ... but if you plan on using the Scotia Visa card only for Groceries/Gas and having an "everything else" card, then as long as your main grocery store isn't Superstore the Amex is accepted pretty much everywhere that the Visa is. Where I find trouble with Amex acceptance is cheaper restaurants... but you wouldn't get 4% at any restaurants using the Scotia Visa anyways. Also the Amex has better travel insurance.

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by JustinL_ 
> *
> 
> I thought that too, but then I read this part: 
> 
> *



I think it's misleading calling it a cashback card. Looks like the "cashback" can only be applied to Rogers products. Although if you have a Rogers bill every month then it's just the same as cash.

The no foreign txn fees is a very nice feature. Amazon.ca card has that as well except no yearly fee so that is another good option for foreign currency purchases.

----------


## Thaco

just saw this advertisement on amazon for the Scotia Momentum Cashback.... i already have this card, but its a great deal for anybody thinking of singing up, basically like $175 free... (first year fee waived and $75 amazon GC)

 

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00...A17W2B5CG7ZWY0

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not Scotiabank Gold AMEX? $99 annual fee (I've managed to get them to credit back half before) and it's 4% on Gas/Groceries/Restaurants/Entertainment - travel rewards, but you can book however/whereever you want and you both seem to be avid travellers
> 
> Only downside for me is that my main grocery store (Superstore) doesn't accept Amex - luckily there's the no fee PC world elite mastercard at 3% to fill that gap.*



This will primarily be my travel card for work so 2% on the AMEX Gold would fit. However, the travel insurance is the same for both the Momentum Infinite VISA and the AMEX Gold so don't see justifying an annual fee for 1%. 

Also, I never had issues using my AMEX Platinum as my main card. It just got too expensive for me.  :Frown:  However, my new job requires travel so reimbursement + points for me = WIN. 

I'm going to post it on FlyerTalk and see what people weigh in.

EDIT: It's between SPG Amex, Marriott Rewards VISA by Chase, AMEX Gold, CapOne Aspire World Elite

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

That Scotia bank card is not good unless you have grossly disproportionate grocery spending, and it's capped at $25,000 worth of spending per year so it's no good for commercial use. Not nearly as good as 2% on everything IMHO.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *That Scotia bank card is not good unless you have grossly disproportionate grocery spending, and it's capped at $25,000 worth of spending per year so it's no good for commercial use. Not nearly as good as 2% on everything IMHO.*



I check the cash-back function on my Momentum and it's not bad. After the first year is done, I'm going to demote it to the Momentum no-fee and go back to AMEX with the SPG card. 

I like their Gold tier haha.

----------


## max_boost

flipstah. when you gonna join our foodie ccr meets???

----------


## msommers

flip what's the advantage of the amex over the CapOne? On paper the CapOne seems like the better option

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *flipstah. when you gonna join our foodie ccr meets???*



Sorry, MB but no more CCR for me. No more O&G for this guy. 




> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *flip what's the advantage of the amex over the CapOne? On paper the CapOne seems like the better option*



I keep my SPG Gold status and it's easier to get to Platinum when it's easier for me to keep Gold status. 

http://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/rewar...arwood-points/




> Domestic weekday stays: 2.7 cents per point
> Domestic weekend stays: 2.4 cents per point
> International weekday stays: 2.2 cents per point
> International weekend stays: 1.9 cents per point
> 
> If you redeem for the free-nights option for five consecutive nights at a hotel in SPG Category 3 through 7, youll get the fifth night free. So if your hotel costs 10,000 points per night, five nights will set you back 40,000 points, instead of 50,000, giving you a better value for your Starpoints.



I value hotels more so it works for me. I keep SPG Gold for $30k/year, which is typical for gas, groceries, bills, misc. 

Also you get a free weekend if you use it $40k/year on top of earning points.

----------


## killramos

Thought this might be a good place to post in this dicussion:




> *Why Apple Pays Canadian launch bypassed banks*
> Apple Pays Canadian launch has exposed a rift between Apple Inc. and the big banks, and pitted global credit-card companies against each other.
> 
> When Apple announced Tuesday it is expanding its Apple Pay mobile-payment service to Canada, the company bypassed Canadian banks and the most popular credit-card networks because negotiations were dragging, according to sources.
> 
> A customer uses an Apple Inc. iPhone to pay via the Apple Pay system in this file photo.
> 
> Does Apple Pay pose a threat to Canadian banks?
> Apple Pay will be rolling out in Canada and Australia later this year, and adding Spain, Singapore and Hong Kong in 2016, following launches in the United States in 2014 and Britain earlier this year.
> ...



Seems pretty stupid of Apple, its as if they want the service to fail here. Amex apparently makes up only 5% of credit cards in Canada, a country which also has a huge Interac following especially for small purchases.

This is especially bad when Apple Pay is only relevant for small transactions ( in the UK its only allowed up to like 20 bucks or something). So really what market are they going after?

I also understand how Canadian banks are telling Apple to pound sand over their fees. We already have an established and active contactless payment regime here with PayPass and Paywave. I use them all the time. I don't see how apple pay is any more convenient.

Anyhow peoples general thoughts on the launch? Would anyone go pickup an AMEX just to use apple pay lol.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Haha that 5% AMEX user base is probably <1% now that Costco switched to Capital One. It's also hardly accepted anywhere here in Canada. The only people I ever knew that had AMEX were old Costco members, because they were forced to.

----------


## sabad66

I work in the card payments industry, so I will probably pick up an Amex just to try out Apple Pay.

Which one is the best for initial sign up bonuses?

Also Mitsu, i don't think the "amex is hardly accepted anywhere in Canada" is true these days. Can you name one retailer that accepts Visa/MC but not Amex?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> *I work in the card payments industry, so I will probably pick up an Amex just to try out Apple Pay.
> 
> Which one is the best for initial sign up bonuses?
> 
> Also Mitsu, i don't think the &quot;amex is hardly accepted anywhere in Canada&quot; is true these days. Can you name one retailer that accepts Visa/MC but not Amex?*



There are lots. Canada's largest food retailer, Loblaws, comes to mind off the top of my head. Superstore does not accept it. No Frills does not accept it. Costco does not accept it. Many restaurants do not accept it. Food trucks don't accept it. Everywhere I go for lunch downtown does not accept it. There are also lots of franchises where only some locations accept it, and others do not (like Starbucks, Second Cup, etc.), many insurance/service companies with automatic CC billing do not accept it (eg. Sunlife Financial). I'm sure if you actually look it up, you will find many more. It's just an annoying card to have in Canada IMHO. Retailers don't like them because the fees are way higher than VISA/MC. They never seem to have the best reward programs either.

Just the other day I was having lunch with my dad, and he was laughing at his friend who has this AMEX card for points, and hasn't been able to use it anywhere he has wanted to yet haha.

----------


## Zhariak

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Haha that 5% AMEX user base is probably &lt;1% now that Costco switched to Capital One. It's also hardly accepted anywhere here in Canada. The only people I ever knew that had AMEX were old Costco members, because they were forced to.*







> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> There are lots. Canada's largest food retailer, Loblaws, comes to mind off the top of my head. Superstore does not accept it. No Frills does not accept it. Costco does not accept it. Many restaurants do not accept it. Food trucks don't accept it. Everywhere I go for lunch downtown does not accept it. There are also lots of franchises where only some locations accept it, and others do not (like Starbucks, Second Cup, etc.), many insurance/service companies with automatic CC billing do not accept it (eg. Sunlife Financial). I'm sure if you actually look it up, you will find many more. It's just an annoying card to have in Canada IMHO. Retailers don't like them because the fees are way higher than VISA/MC. They never seem to have the best reward programs either.
> 
> Just the other day I was having lunch with my dad, and he was laughing at his friend who has this AMEX card for points, and hasn't been able to use it anywhere he has wanted to yet haha.*




It used to be like that way way back, but it changed around 8 years ago. Almost everyone accepts it now.

Everyone I know in the corporate world has one as well, awesome having no pre-set limit, points, etc... The Amex cards also have quite a bit of perks.

And they have a kick ass rewards/points program as well.

I use my Amex card everywhere and absolutely love it. Only place I don't is my drycleaners (who only take Visa/MC), and parking payment machines that suck the card in (I have a metal card that would get stuck, they take amex, just not my specific card, lol).

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

^^ Those are all places that don't accept it today, and only the ones off the top of my head, it used to be even worse though you're right.

Lol about the metal card, I guess that would cause some issues. Sounds cool though.

----------


## flipstah

Fuck ApplePay lol. We're not helpless like Americans.

We got Interac hands down pat already.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Capital One has $400 bonus. Is this still the best card?

When redeeming, do you just apply it towards a previously paid for booking or do you have to do the entire booking through the CapOne website?

http://www.capitalone.ca/credit-card...547_#footnote2

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by The_Rural_Juror_ 
> *Capital One has $400 bonus. Is this still the best card?
> 
> When redeeming, do you just apply it towards a previously paid for booking or do you have to do the entire booking through the CapOne website?
> 
> http://www.capitalone.ca/credit-card...547_#footnote2*



You redeem however you like, whether it be for a partial or whole amount, and there are no minimums. You do it yourself online and it takes about 30 seconds - it could not be simpler.

You also book with whoever you want, through whatever website you want, you don't have to go through any crappy travel agency like some other cards. For example you book a flight on Expedia or literally any other website or means, and then once it posts you go online and "erase" it either completely or partially (your choice) with your points.

It's pretty liberal with what it deems "travel" purchases as well. 

$400 bonus is pretty good, I think I got $350 back in the day when I first signed up.

Still the best card from a straight rewards standpoint as far as I know at a flat 2% and zero restrictions collecting or redeeming.

----------


## e36bmw///

nm

----------


## know1edge

.

----------


## dandia89

> _Originally posted by know1edge_ 
> *Just got a letter for a limit increase on my Aspire World Travel
> I thought it was impossible to get an increase*



where did you hear that? I got an offer to increase it also.

----------


## guessboi

> _Originally posted by know1edge_ 
> *Just got a letter for a limit increase on my Aspire World Travel
> I thought it was impossible to get an increase*



My wife just got one too from 15k to 17.5k.

My aspire cash is still 3k.  :crazy nut:  

It is probably because that is our main card now a days and we spend pretty much everything on this.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by know1edge_ 
> *Just got a letter for a limit increase on my Aspire World Travel
> I thought it was impossible to get an increase*



Nope, definitely possible. I had mine increased 50% years ago.

----------


## know1edge

.

----------


## Vmack

so for those of us who don't make >70k per year, what would be the best travel card to go with that IS NOT an amex?

I make a touch over 60k so I can get the Avion Infinite but not sure if maybe I should be looking elsewhere.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Vmack_ 
> *so for those of us who don't make &gt;70k per year, what would be the best travel card to go with that IS NOT an amex?
> 
> I make a touch over 60k so I can get the Avion Infinite but not sure if maybe I should be looking elsewhere.*



Air Miles BMO is decent. Or TD First Class.

----------


## zimba

TD Visa was great but I guess they are getting a little confused as to how their points should be redeemed. 

BMO has Master World Elite, has some nice perks. I am looking to use their priority passes outside NA to see if they are really worth it. 

AMEX is great for initial points, but they change co branding partners a lot leaving customers in limbo. Recently AMEX cancelled agreement with Holt or maybe it's Holt that cancelled. 

My favorite to date has been TD Visa Infinite but with recent changes I have no favorite left  :Frown:

----------


## Sugarphreak

....

----------


## Thaco

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *BUMP
> 
> Recently introduced to the Amazon.CA Visa card offered by Chase bank
> 
> 
> 
> It has no annual fee, offers 2% back on Amazon purchases and 1% on other purchases... however the biggest draw for me is they have no foreign exchange fee. My current visa punishes me with a brutal 2.5% fee everytime I buy something out of the US.
> 
> ...



Its been mentioned several times, i went back 10 pages and got bored.....





> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Any update on the Capital One Aspire Travel? Is it really going away for everyone, or will existing users be grandfathered?
> 
> I will be so pissed if it goes away, I just got another $1,000 cash back with it, and no other card can touch it for my usage. I can't believe I was with Airmiles for like 7 years haha, only to accumulate roughly $1,000 of miles over the entire period that you still need to pay taxes on .
> 
> Rocking the Amazon.ca no-fee Visa now too for Foreign purchases, seems quite good. I have confirmed it is ~2-2.5% less than other cards on ForEx.*






> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> 2% is still better  Capital One FTW. 
> 
> The 2-year Warranty thing says &quot;subject to limitations and exclusions&quot; but I don't know what those are. Probably the same as the 1-year ones though.
> 
> Also I used to have a BMO MasterCard, they wouldn't even cover $50 of extremely obvious fraud (Nigeria) and I had been a customer for 7+ years. After that, I am far too nervous to own another BMO MC because what if I get nailed for $10k of fraud next time, they will find a way to not cover it and I'll be screwed. Needless to say I cancelled my card on the spot.
> 
> ...






> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Yeah, once they've been downgrading their perks I knew the end was near. When I lost the Gold Marco Polo membership, it was game over. 
> 
> The AMEX US Platinum is awesome because no forex fee but apparently, Amazon VISA can do the same thing. Hooray for CHASE Credit!*






> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *^^ Pretty sure that WestJet card free flight is only for Domestic flights.
> 
> I don't think there is a better travel card than the gold ol' Capital One World Elite 2% on every purchase card that is so often recommended here. The other benefits are above average too.
> 
> You can also just keep the West Jet card around as well for the free flight, and use the CO card for everything else.
> 
> If you are leaving Canada, get the Amazon Visa for no foreign transaction fee (2.5% savings), 1% cash back, and no annual fee.
> 
> ...






> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> You redeem anytime, they just put a credit on your bill at your request, usually in the form of &quot;erasing&quot; a particular purchase of your choice. You can even do it yourself online, it's super easy and takes 2 minutes tops. No need to call in or deal with customer service. You aren't forced to redeem every year or anything like that. Your points also have no limit and never expire.
> 
> Supplement with the amazon.ca Visa for international purchases or traveling, and you're good to go. I have yet to see a better CC combo unless you have a unique situation or very specific requirements.*






> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> *Just want to give a thumbs up for the amazon.ca card's forex rate.
> 
> I had to send someone $400 USD through Paypal today and paypal gave me the option to have them convert it or charge my card in USD and then let the card convert it. I linked my amazon card and then chose the charge in USD option. Paypal was offering 0.73x USD per CAD while the amazon card gave me 0.751. 
> 
> Net total it saved me $15 on this $400 that i sent. Not bad for one transaction. Over the years it will definitely add up. 
> 
> So overall i'd suggest having this card if you do any shopping in USD or other currencies at all.. it's no yearly fee so if you have the credit there's really no reason not to have it.*






> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *The CO redemption isn't nearly as bad as some make it out to be. The ONLY restriction is it isn't 1:1 unless it's over $600. If you buy a $351 flight with points that is just silly. Not many vacations are under $600. I can't even go to Banff for the weekend under $600 haha. Also it's not just for flights. You can use it for anything at all travel related, such as rental cars, hotels, services at hotels (massages), excursions, etc. It's not hard to break $600, and you will probably have way over $600 points in a year's time anyway, so you don't have to wait long. You can do the redemption yourself in 30 seconds online unless you have special requests.
> 
> They are also extremely liberal when you call in. They let my dad combine a dentist visit with travel costs to break the threshold haha.
> 
> Make sure you also get the Amazon.ca Visa for any travel outside of Canada unless you want to pay the 2.5% FX fee.*






> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> * 
> I think it's misleading calling it a cashback card. Looks like the &quot;cashback&quot; can only be applied to Rogers products. Although if you have a Rogers bill every month then it's just the same as cash.
> 
> The no foreign txn fees is a very nice feature. Amazon.ca card has that as well except no yearly fee so that is another good option for foreign currency purchases.*

----------


## 403ep3

It's a good card for USD use, but the CAD is just so bad that I try not to use it unless I really have to

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## pheoxs

Cancelled my IHG hotel card and picked up the Amex gold card for the 25k aeroplan miles, after a few months I'll probably switch my westjet card for the CIBC business card for another 25k.

Saving up ~100k aeroplan so I can do a mini RTW trip next year.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by Thaco_ 
> * 
> 
> Its been mentioned several times, i went back 10 pages and got bored.....
> 
> 
> 
> *



TIL I've posted a lot about the Amazon CC  :ROFL!:  Anyone who travels outside Canada should have one though.  :thumbs up:

----------


## DJ_NAV

Just an update for Capital One - they no longer have the claim 'brackets' anymore. You can claim the points penny per point now! Even a $10 westjet food transaction can be claimed! Great card for all around 2% return on spending.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by DJ_NAV_ 
> *Just an update for Capital One - they no longer have the claim 'brackets' anymore. You can claim the points penny per point now! Even a $10 westjet food transaction can be claimed! Great card for all around 2% return on spending.*



That happened 5-6 months ago, but you're right it's a great card and there is still no card that beats it as far as I know for normal spending habits.

----------


## bball2

> _Originally posted by DJ_NAV_ 
> *Just an update for Capital One - they no longer have the claim 'brackets' anymore. You can claim the points penny per point now! Even a $10 westjet food transaction can be claimed! Great card for all around 2% return on spending.*



You also don't have to cover the entire purchase with your accumulated points any more, ie) if you have $10 in reward you can use that to lower the cost of a $1000 flight by $10.  :thumbs up:

----------


## flipstah

Is Air Miles still worth getting? Was thinking of changing up my SPG card to this:

https://www.americanexpress.com/ca/e...e-credit-card/

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Is Air Miles still worth getting? Was thinking of changing up my SPG card to this:
> 
> https://www.americanexpress.com/ca/e...e-credit-card/*



Air Miles has become so diluted, it's garbage unless you comb through flyers religiously and hoard overpriced toilet paper or whatever crap Safeway is pushing every week.

For the card you linked - earn 1 mile for every $10 or $15 spent.
Or, go to Safeway and buy 5 Smuckers products to get 60 miles, but wtf are you gonna do with all that jam? lol

----------


## muse017

Worst part of Airmiles is now there is expiry on the points.

https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Help?N=4294967267

----------


## 88CRX

Switched over the WestJet MasterCard several weeks ago as I'm always taking vacations/flights through WestJet. Already have $500 in WJ dollars and have saved $50 off checked bags last Vegas trip. Companion flight for $99 at some point this summer will easily surpass the annual costs of this card.

----------


## msommers

Got an email this morning about a referral bonus for Capital One World Trave Elite and Travel Platinum cards. Basically we each get a bonus $50/5000 points if someone signs up! My referral ID is: CST82JRT6L  :Smilie:

----------


## max_boost

What's the hit on your bureau when you apply for a credit card?

I'm wanting to get the Aspire card but debating if I should cancel one of my other ones first or have the credit limit reduced on those (if it makes a difference). There's no need to have 4-5 credit cards.  :crazy nut:

----------


## Manhattan

Should be minimal especially if you're not looking to get a mortgage any time soon. I've heard canceling and/or opening accounts on the same day will reduce the impact.

Your credit rating will actually go down if you reduce the credit limit because you'll be borrowing at a higher rate of your max limit.

----------


## max_boost

When you cancel a card how long does it normally take to reflect on the bureau? From your post it sounds like they can see it right away?

----------


## RealJimmyJames

For someone with a decent history on their credit report, opening or closing a single card has a very minimal impact. 
If you were 19 years old, it would be a much bigger deal.

----------


## killramos

Hey guys, i know a few of you have these cards so i thought i would ask about it and find out if some cardholders can shed some light better than the vague cardholder website. Unfortunately the benefits I am interested in aren't offered by my bank but by Visa itself ( so a phone call isn't likely to help me much).

Can anyone elaborate on their experience with Visa Infinite Privilege benefits?

Particularly I am interested in the global lounge access ( through priority pass now rather than AiportAngel which from what I understand is a plus ), for 6 free visits a year I believe? Particularly does the access extend to your secondary cardholders?

My second question is on the VIP fastrack lane at "select Canadian airports" that i can't seem to find any reference to aside from that statement. Particularly which airports it can be used at ( Calgary? ).

Received an invitation to upgrade my standard Avion to infinite privilege with 25,000 bonus rewards points ( worth about 700 bucks of travel which covers the card fee for a couple years). But i want to know if the extra benefits are worthwhile otherwise there isn't much point in the upgrade which i would probably downgrade again after a year as my spending doesn't justify the upgrade when i price it out.

----------


## flipstah

That airport line is only useful at Pearson, until YYC finishes their renovations.

Priority Pass is awesome. You have access to United lounges, and Plaza Premium. Secondary is either complimentary to two guests or $27usd per head. Depends on the card.

----------


## imranm

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *Hey guys, i know a few of you have these cards so i thought i would ask about it and find out if some cardholders can shed some light better than the vague cardholder website. Unfortunately the benefits I am interested in aren't offered by my bank but by Visa itself ( so a phone call isn't likely to help me much).
> 
> Can anyone elaborate on their experience with Visa Infinite Privilege benefits?
> 
> Particularly I am interested in the global lounge access ( through priority pass now rather than AiportAngel which from what I understand is a plus ), for 6 free visits a year I believe? Particularly does the access extend to your secondary cardholders?
> 
> My second question is on the VIP fastrack lane at &quot;select Canadian airports&quot; that i can't seem to find any reference to aside from that statement. Particularly which airports it can be used at ( Calgary? ).
> 
> Received an invitation to upgrade my standard Avion to infinite privilege with 25,000 bonus rewards points ( worth about 700 bucks of travel which covers the card fee for a couple years). But i want to know if the extra benefits are worthwhile otherwise there isn't much point in the upgrade which i would probably downgrade again after a year as my spending doesn't justify the upgrade when i price it out.*



Not sure about the airport line but for lounge access, I recommend the BMO World Elite, you get priority pass for free and 8 visits(i believe). You can always go more, but they just charge your card. Priority pass on its own is $200.

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by imranm_ 
> * 
> 
> Not sure about the airport line but for lounge access, I recommend the BMO World Elite, you get priority pass for free and 8 visits(i believe). You can always go more, but they just charge your card. Priority pass on its own is $200.*



Thanks but i am not looking for a new card, I am actually quite happy with Avion and I have a ton of points with them. Looks like the BMO is 4 passes and slightly lower travel redemption rate ( 2 vs 2.5-2.9% depending how you use it )

Just debating whether or not accepting the upgrade is much benefit to me as it will cost me ~$330 for me and my secondary cardholder to upgrade for the year. But comes with a 25,000 point bonus for accepting the upgrade which cancels out the fee ( technically ~600 dollars of travel rewards depending on what flight tier you redeem ).

So for me the only benefit is the additional cardholder privileges a la lounge Access and "VIP Security Line" that flip says is a red herring. 

I figured as much about the security line as I have never seen a visa infinite line at an airport. Nexus, but not Infinite. I have seen an AMEX line at Pearson, I figure this is essentially the same line? Not really worth it as i avoid travel to Toronto at all costs.

It does come with additional points for purchases as well so I might accept it to see  :dunno:

----------


## flipstah

You better let me in the lounges for free.

The Pearson one is for AMEX and the VISA one is way better already because YVR.

----------


## killramos

^ Thanks for that, couldn't find a link to a page describing the benefit for the life of me... Embarrassing how long i spent looking and clicking random links lol

The priority pass looks pretty sweet though, only downside for calgarians is if you fly westjet domestic you are SOL as no lounge on their terminal. there is one for A and B though.

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * 
> Looks like the BMO is 4 passes and slightly lower travel redemption rate ( 2 vs 2.5-2.9% depending how you use it )
> *



How are you getting 2.5-2.9% back on Avion? Last time i looked into it, Avion was 1.5-2% max

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> * 
> How are you getting 2.5-2.9% back on Avion? Last time i looked into it, Avion was 1.5-2% max*



For Avion infinite privilege its 1.25 points per dollar spent ( normally 1 points per dollar, 1.25 for travel with the standard card which I have ).

15,000 points is 350 dollar redemption on adjacent province, which is 2.9% for infinite privilege or 2.3% for regular infinite. This is the tier with the best redemption which is why i use it most for things like flights to Van or Kelowna.

All the other tiers are 2.5% for privilege and 2% for infinite.

Those numbers do assume you go over the max ticket cost for each tier which in my experience is very common for direct flights.

Correct me if my Marth is wrong. Overall I think the privilege, other benefits not considered ( i consider them bonuses, makes sense if you spend more than 60k on the card a year for primary cardholder + secondary scenario. 

Also I factor in my VIP banking package with RBC which rebates me the entire cost of the avion or 120+50 for the infinite privilege, I get great use out of that package as well.

Not trying to make the argument that its the best rewards card out there. But it works well for me.

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * 
> 
> For Avion infinite privilege its 1.25 points per dollar spent ( normally 1 points per dollar, 1.25 for travel with the standard card which I have ).
> 
> 15,000 points is 350 dollar redemption on adjacent province, which is 2.9% for infinite privilege or 2.3% for regular infinite. This is the tier with the best redemption which is why i use it most for things like flights to Van or Kelowna.
> 
> All the other tiers are 2.5% for privilege and 2% for infinite.
> 
> ...



ah i see. It's the tiers that get you higher than 2%. A little too restrictive and complicated for me but seems like it works well for your situation and if you travel to adjacent provinces/bank with RBC.

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> * 
> ah i see. It's the tiers that get you higher than 2%. A little too restrictive and complicated for me but seems like it works well for your situation and if you travel to adjacent provinces/bank with RBC.*



haha its not that bad, stupid easy to redeem and book as well. two biggest detractors is the 14 day minimum booking period ( no last minute flights to vegas or BC ) and no efficient way to redeem for upper class. Its just the lowest tier that has the higher % return, all the rest are the 2%/2.5% 

Personally when i want to fly first class i redeem using avion for economy ( usually with air canada ) and upgrade during check in.

I think you can push the redemption above 3 or 4 % if you take advantage of the +50% conversion bonus to BA Avios promos. That however is admittedly complicated.

----------


## Swank

I recently switched to a Rogers Mastercard. It pays 1.75% cash back on all purchases and if you use it to pay your monthly Rogers mobile bill automatically (which I was already doing on my old card) then the annual fee is waived. Definitely a step up from my 0.5% cash back BMO Mastercard with no annual fee.

----------


## sabad66

Yeah I'm sure if i had the card and spent 20 mins really digging into it then it wouldn't seem bad. Just looking at it from a completely outside lens when i'm used to a straight 2% without restrictions as long as the flight/hotel/car rental is available through BMO's travel site (which i believe uses the same back end engine as expedia).

----------


## rx7boi

I just signed up for the Westjet Mastercard.


$99 annual fee

$250 Westjet dollars on sign up, so the card is pretty much paid for itself the next time I fly with Westjet.

Looking forward to the once per year companion travel.

----------


## max_boost

What about TD Visa Infinite Privilege?

Buy one business class ticket, get second for half off through Air Canada 1x per year. Do the other cards offer this? I have never flown business class but the one time I'm going to do it, I might as well get 50% off because that will pay for itself easily. What am I missing here? lol  :Pimpin':   :dunno:

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *What about TD Visa Infinite Privilege?
> 
> Buy one business class ticket, get second for half off through Air Canada 1x per year. Do the other cards offer this? I have never flown business class but the one time I'm going to do it, I might as well get 50% off because that will pay for itself easily. What am I missing here? lol  *



Has to be business class flexible (refundable/reschedulable), which is ~3x the cost of non-refundable. For example, ~$6000 to Asia or Europe vs $2000.


Better off to churn a few high value credit cards to earn Aeroplan points for a "once in a lifetime" business class flight if that's what your'e after.

You can get 75,000 points signing up for a $699 annual fee Platinum AMEX if you have someone refer you (they get 25,000 points - and apparently people are willing to pay close to $200 to refer you). Then add on a First Year Free Aeroplan Visa Infinite for another 25,000 or $399 Privilege card for 50,000 and you're there (or very close).

https://www4.aeroplan.com/use-your-m...ortCookie=true

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> Has to be business class flexible (refundable/reschedulable), which is ~3x the cost of non-refundable. For example, ~$6000 to Asia or Europe vs $2000.
> 
> 
> Better off to churn a few high value credit cards to earn Aeroplan points for a &quot;once in a lifetime&quot; business class flight if that's what your'e after.
> 
> You can get 75,000 points signing up for a $699 annual fee Platinum AMEX if you have someone refer you (they get 25,000 points - and apparently people are willing to pay close to $200 to refer you). Then add on a First Year Free Aeroplan Visa Infinite for another 25,000 or $399 Privilege card for 50,000 and you're there (or very close).
> ...



Ah of course. A peasant like me wouldn't know!

Either pay $2000 X 2 or pay $6000+$3000 (second ticket half off). lol oh man what's the point haha

I still think I am too cheap to do it, economy is $400 x2 for that trip.  :ROFL!:  Good call on the points. Thanks for the info. 

What's the difference between Business Class Lowest vs Business Class Flexible? Other than paying 2-3x more on flexible and you can change your flights  :crazy nut:   :dunno:

----------


## killramos

^ Or pay 400 + hope it isn't full ( which it never is ) and pay +400 ( or whatever it is to where you are going) more to upgrade day of.

Paying for business class is a farce unless its on a company card. Even that is going the way of the dodo from what I hear.

----------


## max_boost

Oh man looks like I'm going to say in the peasant club. I have friends who only travel business class so I have been researching maybe I can join them. Nope, can't do it. I have a gf to feed and everything is more expensive when it's constantly X2 haha  :ROFL!:   :Frown:

----------


## bigbadboss101

She can eat at your restaurant! I have a child and a wife, plus a dog. X4!

----------


## msommers

Max, what card(s) do you use now?

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> * Ah of course. A peasant like me wouldn't know!
> 
> What's the difference between Business Class Lowest vs Business Class Flexible? Other than paying 2-3x more on flexible and you can change your flights  *



I only looked into it because I just got my promo code for the 50% off companion earlier this year and realized it's entirely not worth it. Then I cancelled the card when it came up for renewal because I'm too cheap to pay the $399 annual fee.

Really no difference except refundable and changeable flights. Maybe worthwhile for business trips that need to be booked ahead to ensure availability, but could change?  :dunno:  




> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Oh man looks like I'm going to say in the peasant club. I have friends who only travel business class so I have been researching maybe I can join them. Nope, can't do it. I have a gf to feed and everything is more expensive when it's constantly X2 haha  *



Biggest hurdle for me right now - I can easily get enough Aeroplan points for a "mini-RTW" business class flight with stopovers by getting a couple credit card promos... but then wife has to do it too.

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Max, what card(s) do you use now?*



Just a basic 1% card lol 

I'm bored so just researching cards because friends keep asking to sign up for AMEX platinum etc. so I want to see what all the fuss is about (referral pts) 

In the end you just have to decide what benefits are most important to you. 

As been said many times in this thread, the Aspire Capital One Mastercard 2% travel is probably one of the best options (simple). Combine that with another card with no 2.5% foreign transaction fees for travel and you are pretty much set.

----------


## 403ep3

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> As been said many times in this thread, the Aspire Capital One Mastercard 2% travel is probably one of the best options (simple). Combine that with another card with no 2.5% foreign transaction fees for travel and you are pretty much set.*



Exactly what I have  :Werd!:

----------


## msommers

Same here. I have the Amazon card for international charges and Aspire for everything else.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> Has to be business class flexible (refundable/reschedulable), which is ~3x the cost of non-refundable. For example, ~$6000 to Asia or Europe vs $2000.
> 
> 
> Better off to churn a few high value credit cards to earn Aeroplan points for a &quot;once in a lifetime&quot; business class flight if that's what your'e after.
> 
> You can get 75,000 points signing up for a $699 annual fee Platinum AMEX if you have someone refer you (they get 25,000 points - and apparently people are willing to pay close to $200 to refer you). Then add on a First Year Free Aeroplan Visa Infinite for another 25,000 or $399 Privilege card for 50,000 and you're there (or very close).
> ...







> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> * 
> 
> Ah of course. A peasant like me wouldn't know!
> 
> Either pay $2000 X 2 or pay $6000+$3000 (second ticket half off). lol oh man what's the point haha
> 
> I still think I am too cheap to do it, economy is $400 x2 for that trip.  Good call on the points. Thanks for the info. 
> 
> What's the difference between Business Class Lowest vs Business Class Flexible? Other than paying 2-3x more on flexible and you can change your flights  *




Some of the AC business fleet need maintenance too.

Flight AC007, seat 6G






Flight AC008, seat 5D





IMO, the shitty thing about business class is that anytime you scan for any eligible legal age hotties at the terminal, I'm confident to say 98% won't end up being in business. The ones that do, are either sugar'ed, or just some snobby rich bitch (pure assumable/opinion, no offense to chill bitches)

I've had more luck sitting beside hotties on short trip economy. 

I do like airport lounges cause you get free food.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Feruk

Anyone see this Tangerine offer? 2% cash back on categories YOU choose. Sounds kinda tempting...

https://www.tangerine.ca/en/spending...ard/index.html

----------


## msommers

That's pretty good, especially at zero-fee....

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by Feruk_ 
> *Anyone see this Tangerine offer? 2% cash back on categories YOU choose. Sounds kinda tempting...
> 
> https://www.tangerine.ca/en/spending...ard/index.html*



Might be a decent complimentary card to cover off weird categories like furniture and monthly parking.

Better returns (4%) can be had on categories like Gas, Groceries, Restaurants, Entertainment with other (annual fee applicable) cards, and you can augment this by buying gift cards at grocery stores to cover off categories like Home Improvement.

Alternatively, you could get something like the MBNA Rewards World Elite, which has a $89 annual fee but a flat 2% return on everything. It'd take $4450 spending outside your 2 chosen categories for the MBNA to pay for itself, and everything beyond that is incremental gain.

No travel insurance benefits would also rule out the Tangerine card as an only card.

----------


## bigbadboss101

> _Originally posted by TomcoPDR_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, the shitty thing about business class is that anytime you scan for any eligible legal age hotties at the terminal, I'm confident to say 98% won't end up being in business. The ones that do, are either sugar'ed, or just some snobby rich bitch (pure assumable/opinion, no offense to chill bitches)
> 
> I've had more luck sitting beside hotties on short trip economy. 
> 
> I do like airport lounges cause you get free food. *



When I was single this was my thinking. Even if they bump me to first class I prefer to sit with people in econ. Of course once in a while you might meet some business person or person in general. But single hotties are more likely flying econ.

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by Feruk_ 
> *Anyone see this Tangerine offer? 2% cash back on categories YOU choose. Sounds kinda tempting...
> 
> https://www.tangerine.ca/en/spending...ard/index.html*



Just got approved. No clue how their system works for how much credit you get but my card is coming in for $15k.... Other cards have my starting at 2-3k....  :crazy nut:

----------


## TomcoPDR

> _Originally posted by bigbadboss101_ 
> * 
> 
> When I was single this was my thinking. Even if they bump me to first class I prefer to sit with people in econ. Of course once in a while you might meet some business person or person in general. But single hotties are more likely flying econ.*



Thank you. You'd be surprised some disagree believing that.

----------


## flipstah

Got offered the TD Aeroplan Visa Infinite Card so we'll see how that goes.  :Love:

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Got offered the TD Aeroplan Visa Infinite Card so we'll see how that goes. *



What kind of an offer?

If you sign up through the RedFlagDeals cash back link, you get $70 cash back, first year free, and 25,000 Aeroplan points.

If you sign up through TD's website you get 25,000 points, but you pay the annual fee, and no cash back.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> What kind of an offer?
> 
> If you sign up through the RedFlagDeals cash back link, you get $70 cash back, first year free, and 25,000 Aeroplan points.
> 
> If you sign up through TD's website you get 25,000 points, but you pay the annual fee, and no cash back.*



It was an offer from TD, so it's the latter.

----------


## TomcoPDR

You should get another 10,000 aeroplan if you spend $1,000 within the first 90 days or something too.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *It was an offer from TD, so it's the latter.*



Crappy "offer" then... same as everybody else gets 




> _Originally posted by TomcoPDR_ 
> *You should get another 10,000 aeroplan if you spend $1,000 within the first 90 days or something too.*



It's 15,000 for signing up and 10,000 for spending $1k in 90 days for a total of 25,000 points.

Whereas the RFD signup, it's 15,000 for signing up and another 10,000 for keeping the card open for 90 days for a total of 25,000 points. :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> It was an offer from TD, so it's the latter.*



Beyond Rule number 746. Never post the actual deal you got on something.

Cause someone is going to come on here and show you how you spent too much or got hosed  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

Beyond Rule #1: Everyone is a bitch. Especially Mibz.

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Beyond Rule #1: Everyone is a bitch. Especially Mibz.*



didn't know when I became a part of the mean girls movie.

HAI BITCHES!  :Pooosie:

----------


## killramos

So my infinite privilege card came in. Apparently RBC thought this was the most reasonable way to sent it to me  :crazy nut: 

» Click image for larger version 

No wonder the annual fee is so high  :ROFL!: 

I was wonder wtf the package notice was for

----------


## flipstah

That was similar to my AMEX Platinum. Came with a fancy hardcover booklet and stuff.

----------


## killramos

Yea there is a big fancy black decorative box inside. 

My regular infinite Avion came glued to a letter like every other cc I have ever had lol

----------


## Zhariak

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *That was similar to my AMEX Platinum. Came with a fancy hardcover booklet and stuff.*



Serious?

When I got platinum way back, I just got the card, and a leather billfold to hold all the insurance papers and slips on the perks  :Frown: 

The Centurion welcome kit was another story...





> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *Yea there is a big fancy black decorative box inside. 
> 
> My regular infinite Avion came glued to a letter like every other cc I have ever had lol*



Post pics! I'm curious what's included!

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by Zhariak_ 
> *
> 
> Post pics! I'm curious what's included!*



» Click image for larger version 

Pretty nice little package. Box with a glossy embossed RBC logo. Inside is a presentation box with the two cards displayed on the right (primary and secondary cardholders). 

On the left was a bundle of information, a little picture book outlining all the features and bonuses included with the card. And envelope containing all the insurance certificates and booklets. And the standard RBC page with the terms on the back and activation instructions that the card usually comes glued to. But on much nicer linen style card stock. 

Everything in matte black with silver writing. Just like the cards. Cards look awesome in person too, though anyone who was hoping for pictures of those will be disappointed  :ROFL!: 

Overall pretty cool, I really did expect a letter in the mail with a card attached haha. When I got the purolator slip I had 0 clue who sent me a package. So I guess I'm easy to impress. 

I doubt it comes anywhere close to centurion but for us normal people it's cool lol

All the extra memberships you go online to sign up for after you have the card. Something to do at work tomorrow lol.

----------


## Zhariak

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * » Click image for larger version 
> 
> Pretty nice little package. Box with a glossy embossed RBC logo. Inside is a presentation box with the two cards displayed on the right (primary and secondary cardholders). 
> 
> On the left was a bundle of information, a little picture book outlining all the features and bonuses included with the card. And envelope containing all the insurance certificates and booklets. And the standard RBC page with the terms on the back and activation instructions that the card usually comes glued to. But on much nicer linen style card stock. 
> 
> Everything in matte black with silver writing. Just like the cards. Cards look awesome in person too, though anyone who was hoping for pictures of those will be disappointed 
> 
> ...



They actually did a pretty nice job with that!  :Smilie:  Kinda fun to open that kinda stuff when it comes in the mail!

And actually, on your note about the cent, the cent package is super similar.  :Smilie:

----------


## killramos

Yea its a pretty sweet package, was alot of fun for sure.

Signed up for all the extra benefits. Super easy. The PriorityPass is good for 6 visits a year. You can also use your free visits for guests. I'm gonna try to get my wife to sign up with her supp card to see if it grants her a second membership for 12 visits total. Doubt that's how it works, but worth a try.

I think i convinced my coworker into picking up the card as well. He is interested in the perks for skiing at Fernie, where he has a place. 15% off seasons passes and priority parking spots. 

The fact that the number of bonus points is worth more than the annual fee is icing on the cake.

Pretty compelling package for a generic travel card. Especially since its Visa ( which I have had far more luck with in terms of acceptance worldwide and here at home than Amex or Mastercard ).

----------


## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *The priority pass looks pretty sweet though, only downside for calgarians is if you fly westjet domestic you are SOL as no lounge on their terminal. there is one for A and B though.*



There is. I use it every time I fly to YVR and YYZ. Bank left after security.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *Yea its a pretty sweet package, was alot of fun for sure.
> 
> Signed up for all the extra benefits. Super easy. The PriorityPass is good for 6 visits a year. You can also use your free visits for guests. I'm gonna try to get my wife to sign up with her supp card to see if it grants her a second membership for 12 visits total. Doubt that's how it works, but worth a try.
> 
> I think i convinced my coworker into picking up the card as well. He is interested in the perks for skiing at Fernie, where he has a place. 15% off seasons passes and priority parking spots. 
> 
> The fact that the number of bonus points is worth more than the annual fee is icing on the cake.
> 
> Pretty compelling package for a generic travel card. Especially since its Visa ( which I have had far more luck with in terms of acceptance worldwide and here at home than Amex or Mastercard ).*



I know you're an RBC guy, but for the benefit of others - I find the TD equivalent slightly better. You get all the same Visa benefits plus a few Air Canada benefits as a bonus (free checked bag and Zone 2 boarding). Also depending how you use your Aeroplan points, you can get more value than 1.25% back (or however that works with Avion points). The welcome package wasn't as sexy though  :Frown:  

Either way, enjoy the card. The Fairmont status with upgrade/free night certificates & dining credit just about made up the annual fee on their own for me. You really have to take advantage of all the perks to make the $399 worthwhile.

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_ 
> * 
> There is. I use it every time I fly to YVR and YYZ. Bank left after security.*



Interesting, priority pass doesn't list it on it's website. Just A and B. maybe that's changed then. That is a big plus for me as westjet to kelowna flights are sometimes at more convenient times.




> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> I know you're an RBC guy, but for the benefit of others - I find the TD equivalent slightly better. You get all the same Visa benefits plus a few Air Canada benefits as a bonus (free checked bag and Zone 2 boarding). Also depending how you use your Aeroplan points, you can get more value than 1.25% back (or however that works with Avion points). The welcome package wasn't as sexy though  
> 
> Either way, enjoy the card. The Fairmont status with upgrade/free night certificates &amp; dining credit just about made up the annual fee on their own for me. You really have to take advantage of all the perks to make the $399 worthwhile.*



2.5-2.9%  :Pooosie:  , and yea i think if you use aeroplan and air Canada frequently it can definitely be better. My dad has had an aeroplan credit card of some sort for 15 years and my parents have made great use of it. I get alot of value out of the flexibility to book with other airlines though. Air Canada and Star Alliance CAN be limiting. SA isn't what is used to be from what i remember.

Again a big thing for me is a huge amount of the annual fee is rebated to me due to being an RBC VIP client which helps the numbers a ton.

----------


## flipstah

I never did get why the CC company can't sign you up for the added perks before giving you the card.

----------


## kenny

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *I never did get why the CC company can't sign you up for the added perks before giving you the card.*



They save $ when cardholders don't sign up for all their perks.

----------


## Zhariak

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *I never did get why the CC company can't sign you up for the added perks before giving you the card.*







> _Originally posted by kenny_ 
> * 
> 
> They save $ when cardholders don't sign up for all their perks.*




And, when you activate the card, you're accepting the terms of service (and agreeing to the annual fee).

----------


## riander5

> _Originally posted by Zhariak_ 
> *No if's, and's, or but's:
> 
> American Express Platinum Charge card
> 
> 
> I live and swear by this card... As a matter of fact, I'm actually going on a trip this weekend. Found a steal of a deal on a hotel, booked it to my amex... After the charge goes through I'll call and use my points to credit back the cost *



700 bucks a year.. how much do you have to spend to make it worth it?! I always wanted an AMEX.. but are they accepted at many places?

Id probably start with a 1-300 $ / year range (if a card like that exists)

----------


## pheoxs

> _Originally posted by riander5_ 
> * 
> 
> 700 bucks a year.. how much do you have to spend to make it worth it?! I always wanted an AMEX.. but are they accepted at many places?
> 
> Id probably start with a 1-300 $ / year range (if a card like that exists)*



Amex gold = free first year and if you use someone's referral link they might give you a kick back for the points you get. Amex is used decently but definitely not everywhere. I use it for gas, groceries, and travel mostly. I use my MasterCard for most day to day / restaurant purchases.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by riander5_ 
> * 
> 
> 700 bucks a year.. how much do you have to spend to make it worth it?! I always wanted an AMEX.. but are they accepted at many places?
> 
> Id probably start with a 1-300 $ / year range (if a card like that exists)*



I made it work. You get a credit of $200 so it becomes a $500/year.

Tack on PP unlimited valued at $24xUSD so really, it's a $200/year card.

Unfortunately, I don't travel much so had to give it up.  :Frown:

----------


## Zhariak

> _Originally posted by riander5_ 
> * 
> 
> 700 bucks a year.. how much do you have to spend to make it worth it?! I always wanted an AMEX.. but are they accepted at many places?
> 
> Id probably start with a 1-300 $ / year range (if a card like that exists)*



I don't have the platinum anymore, but it's worth it if you use the perks (I'm not sure what the perks are now as I know some have changed). If you use them, or find a way to use them, totally worth it, and more...

If you travel, it's totally worth it... FHR/Flight Discount/insurance alone are worth it (keep in mind there should be a ton more benifits).

Acceptance is pretty good these days. It'll vary person by person because of their usage, but in my world, it's accepted everywhere I go except my dry cleaners and hair stylist, lol.

----------


## flipstah

Yeah, I had a Euro trip planned then I got laid off. Would've been covered by insurance if I bought it through my AMEX, but I didn't  :Frown:

----------


## e36bmw///

nm

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by e36bmw///_ 
> *Any idea if it's possible to retroactively apply BMO points to past travel purchases (like AMEX)*



No, you have to book thru bmo's site to use points

----------


## Zhariak

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Yeah, I had a Euro trip planned then I got laid off. Would've been covered by insurance if I bought it through my AMEX, but I didn't *



Actually that's one thing I didn't know about... One trip I was doing, I had a work emergency come up, and wasn't sure if I was going to be able to do my trip (pleasure trip)...

Called travel services, asked about cancellations... They were just like "ya, no worries in cancelling, just let us know, you won't be on the hook"... I was like what????

I think there is a minimum cancellation notice you have to give, but this was awesome considering I always have emergency crap pop up here and there....

----------


## Matty_10

Just got the mbna world elite mastercard, 2% cash back, first year free, $60 rebate from GCR, $100 worth of free points.

----------


## flipstah

^nice.

Just got the Infinite Aeroplan card and going to call in to activate and see if I can get the fee waived off by quoting a code.

----------


## killramos

http://www.bnn.ca/News/2016/5/10/App...ig-banks-.aspx

Apple Pay now available for credit cards issued by RBC and CIBC, would expect TD and BMO soon.

Added mine this morning and it took about 30 seconds to add my visa to the wallet app. Helps that everything was auto filled from my apple id and i just had to verify the card using the RBC app already installed.

Ill use it to buy a bagel later this morning to see how it works.

Pretty gimmicky, but seems useful for when i forget my wallet in my office or something.

Edit: Used it, worked well. Just told the girl at the register "credit" and tapped my phone. She seemed really impressed  :ROFL!: 

it relys pretty heavily on TouchID though, and in my experience TouchID has been very hit or miss. Slowly drifting out of calibration over time, i end up using my passcode 90% of the time.

I had to use my passcode to activate Apple Pay which is significantly more awkward than the "hold your finger on the scanner while your phone is locked and tap" that the system is supposed to be.

Again, still would work in a pinch if i ever forgot my wallet.

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *http://www.bnn.ca/News/2016/5/10/App...ig-banks-.aspx
> 
> Apple Pay now available for credit cards issued by RBC and CIBC, would expect TD and BMO soon.
> 
> Added mine this morning and it took about 30 seconds to add my visa to the wallet app. Helps that everything was auto filled from my apple id and i just had to verify the card using the RBC app already installed.
> 
> Ill use it to buy a bagel later this morning to see how it works.
> 
> ...



Sweet, i'm very anxious for BMO to get on board now.

re: touchId performance, mine has been working pretty good on my 6 ever since i got it sept 2014 and almost never use my passcode unless i restart. Apparently the 6s has an improved one so i would expect it performs even better on the 6s if you have one of those.

----------


## move

Kind of a side bar (?) but if you were to travel to the states and had the amazon rewards CC... what would save the most money/get you a better FX rate? 

To exchange prior and go to the States with X amount? Or just simply swipe the amazon CC when you need it?

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by move_ 
> *Kind of a side bar (?) but if you were to travel to the states and had the amazon rewards CC... what would save the most money/get you a better FX rate? 
> 
> To exchange prior and go to the States with X amount? Or just simply swipe the amazon CC when you need it?*



here's the site for the Visa rate:
https://usa.visa.com/support/consume...lculator.html/

put down 0% bank fee if you have the amazon card

then compare it to the rate your exchange place gives you to see what is better.

----------


## move

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> * 
> here's the site for the Visa rate:
> https://usa.visa.com/support/consume...lculator.html/
> 
> put down 0% bank fee if you have the amazon card
> 
> then compare it to the rate your exchange place gives you to see what is better.*



perfect! thank you! i was always under the impression that it's smarter to hold onto cash and just purchase with that... but as of this 10 seconds in time. it seems that ~.78 vs what i got quoted at the bank (0.76) is better.

----------


## revelations

I didnt see this posted the last few pages, but here is a handy tool to quickly compare reward cards. 

http://www.ratehub.ca/credit-cards/rewards

----------


## pheoxs

Grabbed the TD aeroplan visa infinite card as the 25k aeroplan promo expires at the end of the month. Almost got enough aeroplan miles for a mini round the world trip for next year.

----------


## move

> _Originally posted by pheoxs_ 
> *Grabbed the TD aeroplan visa infinite card as the 25k aeroplan promo expires at the end of the month. Almost got enough aeroplan miles for a mini round the world trip for next year.*



be sure to check in on if you actually get the points. im still missing my addition of an authorized user point bonus

----------


## D'z Nutz

I've been thinking of getting the Chase Amazon card and found a posting on RFD that says statements are not sent electronically nor do you get email notifications when there is payment due, but the post was from 2015 so I'm not sure if it's still valid. Can anyone confirm?

----------


## TomcoPDR

Ordered something off Amazon.ca their cc $20 offer popped up... they offered "Prime" shipping, etc...

Quite sneaky imo (and I didn't read), this month, got charged for being a "Prime Member" $82.95 (somewhere along the line, using their Prime feature and their promotion $20 cc signup probably was an automatic agreement to sign up for a $82.95 thirty day trail) 

Thank goodness for Google on the topic, was able to signin Amazon account, and cancel it before their 30 day trial, full refund.

----------


## bjstare

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *I've been thinking of getting the Chase Amazon card and found a posting on RFD that says statements are not sent electronically nor do you get email notifications when there is payment due, but the post was from 2015 so I'm not sure if it's still valid. Can anyone confirm?*



Not true. I have this card, and I just updated my alerts on my account. Can't comment on electronic statements, but you can get alerts for cycle end, X days before payment due, $x credit remaining, etc etc.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by TomcoPDR_ 
> *Ordered something off Amazon.ca their cc $20 offer popped up... they offered &quot;Prime&quot; shipping, etc...
> 
> Quite sneaky imo (and I didn't read), this month, got charged for being a &quot;Prime Member&quot; $82.95 (somewhere along the line, using their Prime feature and their promotion $20 cc signup probably was an automatic agreement to sign up for a $82.95 thirty day trail) 
> 
> Thank goodness for Google on the topic, was able to signin Amazon account, and cancel it before their 30 day trial, full refund.*



Even if you missed it, they would probably refund you. Amazon customer service is pretty awesome. I had an item come one day late once and they extended my prime membership. A while later I had another one show up one day late and they refunded me my entire membership while keeping it active. They pretty much say yes to everything even when it's not their fault.


Also the one reason I always get a paper statement is because most companies only show you a year at most of history online as far as I know.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Amazon does have amazing customer service. If you are ever unhappy with them, it's worth it to reach out.

----------


## thetransporter

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Amazon does have amazing customer service. If you are ever unhappy with them, it's worth it to reach out.*



its been endless emails after i ordered a cpu and the driver left outside never received it or a replacement,

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by cjblair_ 
> *Not true. I have this card, and I just updated my alerts on my account. Can't comment on electronic statements, but you can get alerts for cycle end, X days before payment due, $x credit remaining, etc etc.*



Thanks for the confirmation. I'm interested in getting a no Forex fee credit card for traveling and purchasing things online and it looks like the only options are the Rogers Mastercard and the Chase cards. I wouldn't really benefit from the Marriott perks so it comes down to either the Rogers card or the Amazon one and what I'm reading about Chase's customer service and crappy security isn't really selling me on this card.

----------


## max_boost

The Rogers one seems pretty good if you have a Rogers account. I believe 1.75% back vs 1% on Amazon.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *The Rogers one seems pretty good if you have a Rogers account. I believe 1.75% back vs 1% on Amazon.*



Yeah, if you have a Rogers account you don't have to pay the $30 annual fee either. But I'm not a Rogers customer.

----------


## NoSup4U

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * » Click image for larger version 
> 
> Pretty nice little package. Box with a glossy embossed RBC logo. Inside is a presentation box with the two cards displayed on the right (primary and secondary cardholders). 
> 
> On the left was a bundle of information, a little picture book outlining all the features and bonuses included with the card. And envelope containing all the insurance certificates and booklets. And the standard RBC page with the terms on the back and activation instructions that the card usually comes glued to. But on much nicer linen style card stock. 
> 
> Everything in matte black with silver writing. Just like the cards. Cards look awesome in person too, though anyone who was hoping for pictures of those will be disappointed 
> 
> ...




Wow, when I received the CIBC equivalent....it was in a regular envelope, glued to a letter  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Guess we know which bank values their customers a little more

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> Yeah, if you have a Rogers account you don't have to pay the $30 annual fee either. But I'm not a Rogers customer.*



Interesting... i didn't know they waive the fee for Rogers customers.

Might be worth using this as my primary card instead of amazon then. 1.75% vs 1% for all my forex txns except for purchases on amazon.ca where it's 1.75% vs 2%. 

Or i can keep both and use the amazon.ca card purely for amazon purchases to get the full 2% and use the rogers card for any other forex txn.

----------


## taemo

I just signed up for the Aspire Travel World Elite MasterCard, has anyone made the switch from RBC Infinite Avion to the Aspire one.

Main selling point to me is that 2pts/$ vs 1.25pts/$ and the $400 sign up bonus.

Doe anyone know how long will it take for the card to arrive, hoping it gets here by end of the month.

----------


## mzdspd

So I am coming up in 3 months to my yearly fee for my TD first class visa and I have around 400$ in points But I am thinking of switching to this world elite card.. 

So what does everyone do to cancel a card? Do you cancel it or just downgrade to a no fee card? 

Also, if I cancel, will I lose my points?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> *I just signed up for the Aspire Travel World Elite MasterCard, has anyone made the switch from RBC Infinite Avion to the Aspire one.
> 
> Main selling point to me is that 2pts/$ vs 1.25pts/$ and the $400 sign up bonus.
> 
> Doe anyone know how long will it take for the card to arrive, hoping it gets here by end of the month.*



Mine's been replaced several times (they are on the ball with fraud) and always comes within a week or so. When I first signed up I don't remember exactly but for sure less than a month.

----------


## bjstare

> _Originally posted by mzdspd_ 
> *So I am coming up in 3 months to my yearly fee for my TD first class visa and I have around 400$ in points But I am thinking of switching to this world elite card.. 
> 
> So what does everyone do to cancel a card? Do you cancel it or just downgrade to a no fee card? 
> 
> Also, if I cancel, will I lose my points?*




Is it an option for you to just maintain the $5k balance in your account and keep the first class visa for free? If so, why not do that? That's what I did when I signed up for the WJ mastercard. It's nice to have a Visa and a MC in case certain places don't take one or the other.

Also, I suspect you'd lose the points. Can't confirm though.

----------


## mzdspd

> _Originally posted by cjblair_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Is it an option for you to just maintain the $5k balance in your account and keep the first class visa for free? If so, why not do that? That's what I did when I signed up for the WJ mastercard. It's nice to have a Visa and a MC in case certain places don't take one or the other.
> 
> Also, I suspect you'd lose the points. Can't confirm though.*



Ahh yes, I forgot about that.. I guess its probably not really worth switching because no fee with TD vs 150 fee for capital one..

----------


## move

Just saw that american express golds rewards is offering 25k free points and waiving first year annual fee. 

gotta spend 1k within the first 3 months. 

seems like a pre good deal for the free points

----------


## taemo

so after using the Capital 1 Aspire Mastercard for a little over a month and getting the $400 bonus travel reward, I'm ready to cancel this card.

Deal breakers for me are having to notify for travel, $150 yearly renewal, foreign transaction fee and delayed account transaction summary.
Only good thing I like about the card is that the edge is black  :ROFL!: 

sticking with RBC Infinite Avion

----------


## e36bmw///

nm

----------


## max_boost

^^ maybe 1st year waived?

I signed up for the Rogers platinum mastercard. figured it was good enough. of course there's no 1 card that has it all unless you have all the cards to cover the benefits you want. 

my gf and i both use rogers so the 1.75% cash back and no annual fee will cover that. i've been buying a lot of stuff online so the 2.5% foreign fee makes a difference and will use this card when travelling.

----------


## TomcoPDR

For me. I'm not noticing value in TD infinite privilege.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by TomcoPDR_ 
> *For me. I'm not noticing value in TD infinite privilege.*



Look at the baller with a $200k+ annual income  :Pimpin': 

Free checked bag, Zone 2 boarding, and Priority Pass membership are good for economy class wannabe ballers like me... But judging from other threads, you have a penchant for first/business class flights.

Fairmont Premier status is pretty decent too, if only for the 3rd night free and upgrade certificates (another budget baller perk).

I liked the Infinite Privilege concierge service better than the AMEX Plat.

disclaimer: I'm definitely not baller enough to pay the annual fees for these cards regularly - only churning them due to spectacular deals

----------


## Chandler_Racing

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> Look at the baller with a $200k+ annual income 
> 
> Free checked bag, Zone 2 boarding, and Priority Pass membership are good for economy class wannabe ballers like me... But judging from other threads, you have a penchant for first/business class flights.
> 
> Fairmont Premier status is pretty decent too, if only for the 3rd night free and upgrade certificates (another budget baller perk).
> 
> ...



It's $200k household income - not that big of a deal.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> Look at the baller with a $200k+ annual income 
> 
> Free checked bag, Zone 2 boarding, and Priority Pass membership are good for economy class wannabe ballers like me... But judging from other threads, you have a penchant for first/business class flights.
> 
> Fairmont Premier status is pretty decent too, if only for the 3rd night free and upgrade certificates (another budget baller perk).
> 
> ...



I notice on long hauls you don't get as much turbulence in business class section. Shorter flights, I love economy. Esp to down South where most of the United Air flights economy and first are essentially the same seats, just different row numbers.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by Chandler_Racing_ 
> * It's $200k household income - not that big of a deal.*



True, but I've never been under the impression that Tomco was married. Then again, I never would've expected him to be an old white guy either



> _Originally posted by TomcoPDR_ 
> *tell me stories, listen to my 50yo white ass rant about the good old days, etc... etc...*



 :crazy nut:

----------


## Chandler_Racing

Does anyone know if the MasterCard Black is available in Canada?

----------


## Chandler_Racing

> _Originally posted by Chandler_Racing_ 
> *Does anyone know if the MasterCard Black is available in Canada?*



Received a call back for anyone wondering the answer is no.

----------


## dj_rice

So my MBNA Smart Cash World Mastercard, and has now been converted to a Smart Cash Visa Infinite. Looks like since TD took over MBNA, they want to transition to Visa. Not sure how I feel about this as the SC was my only MC. I already have a Visa Infinite from RBC. And some stores don't take Visa as payment. Good move TD. 


On a side note, whats the recommendation for a good Mastercard?

A few on RFD are recommending Tangerine M/C. I also looked into the PC FInancial World Elite M/C

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> *On a side note, whats the recommendation for a good Mastercard?
> 
> A few on RFD are recommending Tangerine M/C. I also looked into the PC FInancial World Elite M/C*



I love Tangerine =)
Mine is gas / groceries / restaurants. I guess I could grab the TD SmartCash visa and change those categories up though...

With increased work travel expenses maybe I should change one of my categories to hotels  :Big Grin:

----------


## realazy

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> *
> On a side note, whats the recommendation for a good Mastercard?
> 
> A few on RFD are recommending Tangerine M/C. I also looked into the PC FInancial World Elite M/C*



I have the PC world elite, I think this is still the only no fee world elite MC available.

It's great if you shop at superstore/no frills/shopper's drug mart. It's 3x the points (3% back at those places). 3% if you fill up at Esso premium too.

----------


## nickyh

Husband has Tangerine MC 2% back on Gas / Groceries / Pre-Authorized are his categories 

I have BMO World Elite Cash back MC, 1.75% cash back - but has an annual fee.

We've only had the card a short time so I can't comment on much, but beats my MBNA Cashback of 1%. We would charge $5k a month on this so that was a lot of extra money we are giving up.

----------


## Kari_310

I have the PC mastercard too and even though I don't often shop at superstore I spend enough that every time I do my big superstore shopping trip (once every 2 months) I basically have $200 in free groceries, I love it.

----------


## dj_rice

> _Originally posted by realazy_ 
> * 
> 
> I have the PC world elite, I think this is still the only no fee world elite MC available.
> 
> It's great if you shop at superstore/no frills/shopper's drug mart. It's 3x the points (3% back at those places). 3% if you fill up at Esso premium too.*




Yeah I do my weekly grocery shopping there and fill up gas there as well as my station use to give 10.5 cents off/litre in Superbucks. And I collect the PC Plus points. Currently have $470 worth of points to use.

My credit card is used for everything and I just pay off the balance at the end of the month. So seems like its a no brainer to get the PC World Elite then. 

I miss my Costco AMX and getting money back to eat out.

I might just keep the Smart Cash Visa Infinite to keep on hand though to use its perks if I travel since its no annual fee, and I don't want the closing an account hit on my excellent credit file

----------


## GoChris

> _Originally posted by realazy_ 
> * 
> 
> I have the PC world elite, I think this is still the only no fee world elite MC available.
> 
> It's great if you shop at superstore/no frills/shopper's drug mart. It's 3x the points (3% back at those places). 3% if you fill up at Esso premium too.*



But you get $0.07/Litre at RCSS gas stations, which is a better deal.

I only use the PC World elite MC, so many free groceries which is something that's always a useful reward.

----------


## realazy

> _Originally posted by GoChris_ 
> * 
> 
> But you get $0.07/Litre at RCSS gas stations, which is a better deal.
> 
> *



I just have this thing against grocery store gas stations for some reason.  :dunno:

----------


## dj_rice

> _Originally posted by realazy_ 
> * 
> 
> I just have this thing against grocery store gas stations for some reason. *




I've been filling up at Superstore gas stations for all my vehicles for many years now, no issues. But I don't drive anything fancy yet so...lol. One of my cars, was turbo'd and was still fine on their gas. But to each their own.

----------


## Thaco

> _Originally posted by GoChris_ 
> * 
> 
> But you get $0.07/Litre at RCSS gas stations, which is a better deal.
> 
> I only use the PC World elite MC, so many free groceries which is something that's always a useful reward.*



 harldy, you get 3.5% back for using the card, everybody gets 3.5% in pc points, so that with my 4% Scotia card means i get 7.5%

----------


## Kjonus

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> *So my MBNA Smart Cash World Mastercard, and has now been converted to a Smart Cash Visa Infinite. Looks like since TD took over MBNA, they want to transition to Visa. Not sure how I feel about this as the SC was my only MC. I already have a Visa Infinite from RBC. And some stores don't take Visa as payment. Good move TD. 
> 
> 
> On a side note, whats the recommendation for a good Mastercard?
> 
> A few on RFD are recommending Tangerine M/C. I also looked into the PC FInancial World Elite M/C*



I just got switched too from the SC MC to the VISA, and from what I have read online going to the Tangerine MC is the way to go. Ever since TD took over MBNA their cards all went downhill.

----------


## Thaco

> _Originally posted by Kjonus_ 
> * 
> 
> I just got switched too from the SC MC to the VISA, and from what I have read online going to the Tangerine MC is the way to go. Ever since TD took over MBNA their cards all went downhill.*



 yeah its crap, hey used to have 0% transfers for 1-2 years all the time, now the best they have is 3% for 6 months with a 1% transfer fee, 4%? may as well just get a loan and not have to juggle it again in 6 months.

also their rewards cards have reduced cash back %'s and pretty low reward caps, makes it worthless... i used to have several cards with them, i still have the cards but they haven't been used in years.

----------


## nickyh

How badly does it impact ones credit to cancel cards?

I have an AMEX from the Costco days I don't use and now the new TD visa (thanks MBNa) that I don't want any part of, but it scares me just how much credit I have available to me that is out there.
I know I can reduce my limits on the cards but there is always that risk of unauthorized charges.

----------


## muse017

> _Originally posted by nickyh_ 
> *
> I have BMO World Elite Cash back MC, 1.75% cash back - but has an annual fee.
> *



Do you know that if you have a premium chequeing account, you get $150 in rebate for your credit card fee. I know it cost $30/month but as long as you keep over $5g in your chequeing its also waived.

----------


## Amysicle

.

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by Amysicle_ 
> * FYI, BMO will be updating their plans and fees as of Dec. 1, 2016. 
> 
> Minimum balance for the Premium account discount will be $6,000 and the credit card rebate will no longer apply to BMO Cashback World or BMO Airmiles World MasterCards at the next renewal. I have the World Elite though, and they're two different cards so I'm not sure if I would still be covered. *



from what I understand all world elites are still covered for the rebate.

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> * 
> I might just keep the Smart Cash Visa Infinite to keep on hand though to use its perks if I travel since its no annual fee, and I don't want the closing an account hit on my excellent credit file*



The foreign exchange fees alone would make it a poor card for travel, I use my Amazon Visa for all of that stuff. 




> _Originally posted by Thaco_ 
> * harldy, you get 3.5% back for using the card, everybody gets 3.5% in pc points, so that with my 4% Scotia card means i get 7.5%*



It's not 3.5%, it's 3.5c/l, so at under a buck per litre you are actually slightly higher than 7.5% total. I use my PC MC Elite for gas at superstore all the time too, 7c per litre is pretty good.

I got 3 cards total that I use on rotation, PC Elite MC for all my groceries and gas (3% for all that), Amazon Visa for anything not in CAD (1% cashback + no foreign exchange fees), and Capital One for Aspire Cash for everything else (1% cash back + anniversary .5% for a 1.5% total...grandfathered in, no longer around), all these cards are free of annual fees.

I also got a Canadian Tire credit card mostly to pay bills as they have a bill payment system, used to use it for Enmax before Enmax added direct CC payments, but also for property taxes, get 1% or more in Canadian Tire moneys)

Also have my MBNA cash back card which I haven't used since back in the day when it was good...just got my Visa replacement of those yesterday, think I am going to cancel it all, I have no need for it and it's limits. Also for those who don't know, it seems like they charge an "inactive" fee of $25 per year....I just found this out a few days ago..FYI

----------


## LadyLuck

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> The foreign exchange fees alone would make it a poor card for travel, I use my Amazon Visa for all of that stuff. 
> *



I got the Rogers Platinum Mastercard for my travels, no foreign transaction fees and 4% cashback on all foreign purchases, was great for my month long trip in Europe this past summer.

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by LadyLuck_ 
> * 
> 
> I got the Rogers Platinum Mastercard for my travels, no foreign transaction fees and 4% cashback on all foreign purchases, was great for my month long trip in Europe this past summer.*



Interesting, wasn't aware of this card. Just looked at the details, seems like for everyday purchases at 1.75% it's better than my Capital One Cash Back which is 1.5, but there is a yearly fee of $29.00...the extra .25% would definitely cover the yearly fee + more as I drop about 40k per year on my capital one...I will have to consider this. 

As for the 4% on foreign transactions, it's kind of misleading, it's actually 1.5% on those, it's just that you don't pay the typical 2.5% exchange fee, so it's .5% better than my Amazon chase card....damn. I may just have to look into this and replace my capital one and chase card all at once....

----------


## max_boost

Cash back is for Rogers purchases only. It's great for my gf and I as our phone bills are $160 per month. 

$29 fee is waived if you set it up to pay for your phone bill.

----------


## Thaco

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Cash back is for Rogers purchases only. It's great for my gf and I as our phone bills are $160 per month. 
> 
> $29 fee is waived if you set it up to pay for your phone bill.*



 first paragraph on the page 

Unlimited cash back rewards

Earn 1.75% in cash back rewards on all your purchases in Canadian dollars, everywhere MasterCard is accepted. And earn 4% in cash back rewards on all your purchases made in a foreign currency, whether your purchase is made online or while travelling outside of Canada.

You earn the cashback on anything, but from what i see it can only be redeemed to pay your rogers bill. UNLESS you opt to get paid out once per year on your card "Min. $20 spend up to lesser of transaction amount, or cash value of rewards balance. Or, contact Rogers Bank once per year to receive statement credit for value of rewards earned."

----------


## ExtraSlow

> _Originally posted by nickyh_ 
> *How badly does it impact ones credit to cancel cards?*



Unless your credit is terrible, I wouldn't worry about it, and just cancel away. Carrying too much revolving credit space is also bad for your credit score, so it kind of washes out fairly quickly, and over time, it's not a negative at all. 

Applying for credit and cancelling that credit is a normal part of the process and doesn't raise any red flags unless it's in addition to several other red flags already on your file, in which case, you need more specialized advice from someone smarter than me. 

It's my opinion that people get too hung up on small changes to their credit score.

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by Thaco_ 
> * first paragraph on the page 
> 
> Unlimited cash back rewards
> 
> Earn 1.75% in cash back rewards on all your purchases in Canadian dollars, everywhere MasterCard is accepted. And earn 4% in cash back rewards on all your purchases made in a foreign currency, whether your purchase is made online or while travelling outside of Canada.
> 
> You earn the cashback on anything, but from what i see it can only be redeemed to pay your rogers bill. UNLESS you opt to get paid out once per year on your card &quot;Min. $20 spend up to lesser of transaction amount, or cash value of rewards balance. Or, contact Rogers Bank once per year to receive statement credit for value of rewards earned.&quot;*



Oh wow I missed that part. Great card even if you aren't a Rogers customer!

----------


## msommers

Has the Capital One Travel Aspire been taken over by a better card? I still get my annual 10K bonus points which equates to $100, basically making the annual fee only $20.

----------


## max_boost

^^^

I think the CO Aspire is probably still the best because of the travel stuff but the Rogers is a great second choice. In the end it's kinda all the same 1.75 to 2.25% return on spending and use towards whatever. For myself I get a free cell phone plan every month  :ROFL!:

----------


## LadyLuck

> _Originally posted by Thaco_ 
> * first paragraph on the page 
> 
> Unlimited cash back rewards
> 
> Earn 1.75% in cash back rewards on all your purchases in Canadian dollars, everywhere MasterCard is accepted. And earn 4% in cash back rewards on all your purchases made in a foreign currency, whether your purchase is made online or while travelling outside of Canada.
> 
> You earn the cashback on anything, but from what i see it can only be redeemed to pay your rogers bill. UNLESS you opt to get paid out once per year on your card &quot;Min. $20 spend up to lesser of transaction amount, or cash value of rewards balance. Or, contact Rogers Bank once per year to receive statement credit for value of rewards earned.&quot;*



You can cover your card payments with your rewards, which is what I did last week.

----------


## nickyh

> _Originally posted by muse017_ 
> * 
> 
> Do you know that if you have a premium chequeing account, you get $150 in rebate for your credit card fee. I know it cost $30/month but as long as you keep over $5g in your chequeing its also waived.*



But technically that's $5K (or $6K) that i have tied up in an account that I can't touch. I hate those deals.

I don't know, I'd have to think about that.

----------


## muse017

> _Originally posted by nickyh_ 
> * 
> 
> But technically that's $5K (or $6K) that i have tied up in an account that I can't touch. I hate those deals.
> 
> I don't know, I'd have to think about that.*



By just putting 5k or 6k in your chequeing you could almost save $500/year. In my book, that's great saving.

----------


## killramos

^ Its beyond, everyone on here makes 20-30% annual returns on their investments. Tying that money up could cost him thousands!

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by nickyh_ 
> * 
> 
> But technically that's $5K (or $6K) that i have tied up in an account that I can't touch. I hate those deals.
> 
> I don't know, I'd have to think about that.*



You save $480 [$360 ($30/month *12) + $120 (yearly fee on CC)] per year for keeping $6000 in your account.

$480/6000 = 8%

8% "guaranteed" > taking a risk where you might not beat the 8%

----------


## realazy

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> * 
> You save $480 [$360 ($30/month *12) + $120 (yearly fee on CC)] per year for keeping $6000 in your account.
> 
> $480/6000 = 8%
> 
> 8% &quot;guaranteed&quot; &gt; taking a risk where you might not beat the 8%*



8% tax free too, so that's at least 10% before tax equivalent that you have to beat.

----------


## Mostwanted

> _Originally posted by LadyLuck_ 
> * 
> 
> You can cover your card payments with your rewards, which is what I did last week.*



So it is confirmed that you can use your rewards to pay off your Rogers CC?
I just got this card about a week ago, i really like the cash back %'s since i buy a lot of items from the US

----------


## Thaco

> _Originally posted by Mostwanted_ 
> * 
> 
> So it is confirmed that you can use your rewards to pay off your Rogers CC?
> I just got this card about a week ago, i really like the cash back %'s since i buy a lot of items from the US*



i'll post this again... directly from the footer on the card page


Min. $20 spend up to lesser of transaction amount, or cash value of rewards balance. Or, contact Rogers Bank once per year to receive statement credit for value of rewards earned.

----------


## riander5

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *^ Its beyond, everyone on here makes 20-30% annual returns on their investments. Tying that money up could cost him thousands!*



Oil has to go up at some point right ?!?!?!? insert profusely sweating emoji

----------


## Xtrema

> _Originally posted by realazy_ 
> * 
> 
> 8% tax free too, so that's at least 10% before tax equivalent that you have to beat.*






> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> * 
> You save $480 [$360 ($30/month *12) + $120 (yearly fee on CC)] per year for keeping $6000 in your account.
> 
> $480/6000 = 8%
> 
> 8% &quot;guaranteed&quot; &gt; taking a risk where you might not beat the 8%*



Are we now discounting bank/cc fees as profits/gains? WTF?

You do know that most if not all banks will waive all fees if you have $5K or more products with them right? Regardless of which type. I have not paid a dime to RBC or TD in almost 20 years.

And if you have a card with fee that give back 1.75% and one without giving back 1%, why deal with fees. Your break even point is at $20K/year of card charges.

----------


## LadyLuck

> _Originally posted by Mostwanted_ 
> * 
> 
> So it is confirmed that you can use your rewards to pay off your Rogers CC?
> I just got this card about a week ago, i really like the cash back %'s since i buy a lot of items from the US*



Just looked at my statement online and I can see that cash back rewards were added.

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by Xtrema_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we now discounting bank/cc fees as profits/gains? WTF?
> 
> You do know that most if not all banks will waive all fees if you have $5K or more products with them right? Regardless of which type. I have not paid a dime to RBC or TD in almost 20 years.
> 
> And if you have a card with fee that give back 1.75% and one without giving back 1%, why deal with fees. Your break even point is at $20K/year of card charges.*



MOney saved = gain to me.

I had a WE credit card with yearly fee even before they started waiving it, so i would have paid the $120 anyways, and bank fees i would probably be paying at least 15/month if it wasn't free.

Are you saying you convinced RBC / TD to waive your fees even without keeping the minimum balance in your chequing account as long as you have 5000 in your other accounts/products? Is that published anywhere?

And regarding the break even point - we put at least $40,000 on the CC every year so definitely worth it to have yearly fee card for our situation.

----------


## e36bmw///

nm

----------


## nismodrifter

So currently using Visa Avion Infinite Privilege.

For their fee, this year, I've taken maybe 5+ flights free round trip (van -> cal -> van), eat and drink free in the lounges, and straight line access at YVR during my travels through that airport.

Good enough for me  :dunno:

----------


## mzdspd

So how many cards does everyone have?? 

I am just trying to figure out how to maximize benefits. I have started to use my CC for everything but trying to determine in downsizing to one card is better for maximizing benefits.

Currently spend around 1000-1200 per month on my cards. This is usually spent on groceries, restaurants (biggest expense because of work expenses), bills, and gas. 

Currently have the Costco Capital One Mastercard and First Class TD Card. I like the features of the TD card with Expedia, TD points can be redeemed for $ value on expedia and then any $ spent equals 9 TD points (10,000 = 50$). I also like the Travel insurance/rental coverage with the TD card, however, I have not really used it.

So because I am not really a big spender. Would it be better to switch to a no fee card like the PC World Elite Card (because of the PC points from my groceries) and travel benefits with no fees.. Or would it just make more sense to just drop down to one cash back card? Say the Tangerine cashback card.

----------


## Kjonus

Talked with Tangerine today asking for an ETA on my CC with them and was told they are a little backed up due to a bunch of new applicants and it sounds like most of them are leaving MBNA due to the M/C to VISA change among all the other changes that TD has done with that card.

----------


## nagooro

> _Originally posted by Kjonus_ 
> *Talked with Tangerine today asking for an ETA on my CC with them and was told they are a little backed up due to a bunch of new applicants and it sounds like most of them are leaving MBNA due to the M/C to VISA change among all the other changes that TD has done with that card.*



Do you happen to know what the major set backs are with the new visa? My Mbna visa is in the mail to replace my Mc with them. 

Might have to look into this. From what they told me over the phone all the benefits are the same?

----------


## Thaco

> _Originally posted by nagooro_ 
> * 
> Do you happen to know what the major set backs are with the new visa? My Mbna visa is in the mail to replace my Mc with them. 
> 
> Might have to look into this. From what they told me over the phone all the benefits are the same?*



 the biggest one for me was that MC has walmart as a grocery store, where as Visa considers them a department store... so your grocery casback doesnt work with them

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by nismodrifter_ 
> *So currently using Visa Avion Infinite Privilege.
> 
> For their fee, this year, I've taken maybe 5+ flights free round trip (van -&gt; cal -&gt; van), eat and drink free in the lounges, and straight line access at YVR during my travels through that airport.
> 
> Good enough for me *



+1 I swear by my Avion IP now. Have made great use of the perks. Even doing an infinite dining series tomorrow which I was able to book casually because they allow IP to book a few weeks before everyone else. Other one I went to was sold out within 48 hours of opening up for infinite cardholders. Sitting on a few hundred k points so I need to take a trip or two sometime soon. Gunna be tough to decide if the Infinite to infinite privilege difference is worth the extra fee come renewal though, if you use the lounges it helps justify the fee a ton.

Can't wait until they get YYC on the front of line access though that could easily be accomplished with a nexus card.

Have booked a few flights to Kelowna with it this summer, sent my wife and mum to NY last summer. And went to visit the in laws in Halifax last Christmas on points.

Might not be the very best card on the market, but it works for me esp with the Rbc fee rebate.

----------


## Kjonus

> _Originally posted by nagooro_ 
> * 
> Do you happen to know what the major set backs are with the new visa? My Mbna visa is in the mail to replace my Mc with them. 
> 
> Might have to look into this. From what they told me over the phone all the benefits are the same?*



I already have a VISA and don't want another which is the main reason for switching...just so you know your M/C will quit working as of Dec 1.

----------


## pheoxs

> _Originally posted by mzdspd_ 
> *So how many cards does everyone have?? 
> *



I have one CC I use for everyday purchases and the rest I just rotate through for the signup bonuses and minimum spends.

RBC Westjet - Cancelling this in January, the companion fare is a lot more useless than I expected. Every US flight I want is with a partner airline and ineligible.

Amex Gold - free first year got for the 25k signup for aeroplan, cancelling in March before the yearly fee

TD Aeroplan Visa Infinite - 30k aeroplan signup free first year

TD Aeroplan Visa Signature - 25k aeroplan signup free first year

CIBC business gold - 25k signup free first year

Next up are:

Starwood Preffered Guest Amex - 20k signup can convert 1:1 plus 30% with aeroplan promotion

Amex Platinum - 50k points signup but 5k / 3 month spending req so need to plan it out.

All in all I got about 150k aeroplan free this year including some cards I already cancelled/downgraded (The TD ones can be done every 6 months). Works pretty well for little trips to the US. Flying to Miami for 15k points + 80$ for Ultra music fest when flights are 600-700$.

----------


## msommers

Jesus lol. Doesn't that royally fuck with your credit score?

I have two. One for all CDN dollar purchases and the no fee Amazon one for international purchases.

----------


## max_boost

i don't think it affects the score that much lol. plus once you are over a certain number i'm guessing 7XX, it doesn't matter. 

sounds like he's done a good job taking advantage of all the benefits / rewards / redemption amounts etc. very cool. 

i'm just using my rogers mastercard religiously right now. 1.75% unlimited good enough for me!

----------


## pheoxs

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Jesus lol. Doesn't that royally fuck with your credit score?
> 
> I have two. One for all CDN dollar purchases and the no fee Amazon one for international purchases.*



Not overly, short term yeah but long term it doesn't really make much of a difference. 

The bulk of your credit score is based on payment history, delinquencies, length of accounts and debt to credit ratios. The inquiries and applications will lower it a bit but it'll come back up in a few months.

I leave my line of credit (never used it once but counts to my score) and day to day card open as they both have ~10 year history and keep my score up.

From when I had just one card to having 6 open my score dropped a whopping 10 points (which is nothing) but I've probably saved 4-5k$ in travel from points in the last year

Edit: Also forgot to mention that with every CC the limit they offer me seems to rise. When I started I had just my mastercard with 5k, now TD gave 20k and 25k on each card two weeks apart, its ridiculous.

----------


## dj_rice

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Jesus lol. Doesn't that royally fuck with your credit score?
> 
> I have two. One for all CDN dollar purchases and the no fee Amazon one for international purchases.*



Long post but apparantly applying for cards all the time doesn't lower the score that much. Taken from a RFD thread


*




I used Equifax.ca to check my credit score. I signed up when Home Depot was giving out 1-year plan codes. You can sign up for their 30-day trial
This is different than TransUnion score too, which I have no idea how to check

Cards I Own
I own these cards already
CapitalOne Aspire World Travel MC
TD First Class Travel Infinite
Chase Amazon.ca VISA

Cards I Applied (will have monthly updates)
Jan-Feb 2015
I applied these cards, and my credit score did not change much, range from 710~730 (I closed 2 cards also: MBNA and TD Aeroplan)
Chase Marriott - got my 50K points
AMEX Air Miles - got the 2000 Air Miles
AMEX Business Gold - working on spending $5000
TD Aeroplan Infinite - spent $1000, waiting for 15K+10K Aeroplan miles, and $50 GCR cashback
Canadian Tire Options MC - only got it to pay bills. 
RFD Discussion
March-April 2015
I applied these cards, and my credit score did not change much, range from 710~730
AMEX SPG - 20K, $120 fee, $50 cashback from friend for using her referral
MBNA Platinum - 0% BT for 12 months, hopefully $50 RFD cashback later
May 2015
Score @ 730
CIBC Aerogold for Business. 20K Aeroplan after 1st purchase
CIBC Aventura Infinite. 15K Aventura after 1st purchase. FYF from YYZ branch only
MBNA 0% with $50 RFD cashback arrived
June 2015
Score @ 726 after 2 CIBC cards hit

July 2015: 715~711
AMEX changed the T&C on July 1st - no welcome bonus to previous cardholder - ending the churning possibility in future
Family applied 3 AMEX Gold after July 1st (3 different persons) - got 25K on all 3 cards eventually (2 were instantly after $500, one took a month)
CapitalOne IHG before it goes away - approved
Aug 2015: 705~710 score
Applied BMO Cashback WE as part of BMO.com/425 promo
Got Scotia Gold AMEX as part of pre-approval
Canceling my AMEX Platinum as renewal $699 got charged, only got $499 back as they deducted my 2nd $200 credit used (note: cancel BEFORE $699 renewal fee hits)
Sep/Oct 2015: 697~699 score
No new CC applied, ready to close some, and let my score go back to 710~730 range hopefully
Canceled and re-applied CIBC Business Aerogold (approved) 

Nov 2015: Score 700
Got CIBC 25K bonus 
re-Applied for MBNA Alaska, pending -> approved. No GCR rebate yet

Dec 2015: Score 702
Waiting for GCR's $60 cashback for MBNA Alaska card >> received

===========================================================================
Jan/Feb 2016: Score 714
Re-applied AMEX Platinum and crossed $1K, but only saw 10K bonus, waiting for the other 50K ...

March-April 2016: Score 709~707, 704, 700, then 713
Applied NBC World Elite, spent $2K, got 23K points, used 22K points as credit
Saw another 50K AMEX MR posted on my AMEX Platinum
Self-refer Personal SPG -> Business SPG. Referral manually posted, Welcome bonus received
Opened CIBC Smart Checking for $300 promo, got CIBC Aerogold 15K FYF in-branch
Paid off MBNA 0%, re-applied again via RSM $100 GC

May 2016: Score 707
Applied TD Aeroplan via RFD, approved, $70 cashback pending

June 2016: Score 721
Consolidated MBNA credit limit, did 0% balance transfer (1% fee) for 12 months
Opened Meridian account online for $100 bonus
TD Aeroplan - got 15K points, $120 fee credit

July 2016 Score 694 (ouch)
Self-referred Plat > Biz Gold in anticipation of cancelling my AMEX Gold card
Filed $90 airport parking claim with NBC WE card, let's see how fast it comes (officially 6-8 weeks)
Cancelled Cap1 IHG, CIBC Biz Gold, Scotia AMEX Gold soon
Got 1 of 2 AMEX 75K welcome points on AMEX Plat (on 7/26, surprise)

Aug 2016
Re-applied MBNA Alaska (after 2 months), no instant decision, but called automated phone line and found it approved. Got $60 GCR cashback (pending), Received today & activated
Re-applied Chase Marriott 50K offer 6 months after last cancellation, got declined (didn't say why)

Sep 2016
Equifax free 1-year is due, final score 711
AMEX Plat - Got 50K welcome bonus manually credited instead of 75K, asked and AMEX said it'll show up (still hasn't). Called on 9/15, 9/16 extra 25K showed up. Conclusion = call instead of secure message
applied & approved AMEX Air Miles - 2000 AM after $500, FYF
AMEX manually credited me my missing 10K SPG referral bonus (since mid-July, after 10 weeks/3 statements), let's see if it shows on Oct statement
Cancelled my Scotia AMEX Gold renewal $99 fee

Oct 2016
Credit score - 713 (still free, nice)



*

----------


## max_boost

^^^ nice. i thought so too but of course i didn't have the proove lol 

I also have a TD elite gold visa but i don't use it often. i have used the auto club perks a few times so it kinda pays for itself but just another insurance tool/alternative to AMA for my 5 vehicles lol 

TD bumped my Visa to $22k but it doesn't matter cuz I don't use it!

Rogers MC is only $4k so it's annoying when making large purchases. Even if you over pay the card, it still caps you at $4k limit until the transaction is posted and then it resets to $4k again.....so as long as the vendor is willing to work with you, you can get all the pts but it'll just take several days

----------


## msommers

Interesting, thanks for the info guys!

----------


## mzdspd

Lots of good info.. I think I might ditch the TD card and just get the tangerine for everyday purchases. And Then just hold onto the Costco MasterCard for its travel and rental benefits. And of course its 3% cashback at restaurants.

----------


## Zhariak

Wow

Got an e-mail from Amex today, they are introducing "Fixed Points Travel" for Membership Rewards...

Plugged YYC -> YVR in the travel site (round trip), 15,000 points plus 90 dollars for taxes for a round trip. This is NUTSSSSSS

I was expecting it to be 15,000 each way, but I guess it's round trip (not sure if this is a bug of the rollout, or what). Even if it was 15,000 each way, that would still be an awesome deal.

Also, not sure what cards this program is eligible.

----------


## flipstah

Did they change Platinum to suck less? If so, I'm going back!

----------


## Zhariak

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Did they change Platinum to suck less? If so, I'm going back!*



No idea... But this points thing rocks... I wish they would have this setup a while ago as it could have saved me HUGE on travel, lmao.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

So AirMiles apparently don't expire anymore - nice. JUST before the deadline where they would have started to expire, after everyone has used up all their miles on totally useless junk (merchandise selection and brand quality has gotten far worse), they announce they no longer expire. No refunds or returns. They are getting a lot of blow-back and I think a class action. It was definitely planned. 

Ingenious really, minus angering all your customers. Tell everyone their airmiles will expire and load the store up with a bunch of shitty, off-brand, ultra high margin goods that nobody wants. Wait until most people use up their miles on useless junk because it's "use it or lose it", and then come out and remove the expiry clause. Now they hardly had to pay out anything on those miles, and people have been basically collecting for nothing while Airmiles continues to get all the data for (almost) free. Going forward they can advertise that the miles don't expire (until they do again).

----------


## pheoxs

> _Originally posted by Zhariak_ 
> *Wow
> 
> Got an e-mail from Amex today, they are introducing &quot;Fixed Points Travel&quot; for Membership Rewards...
> 
> Plugged YYC -&gt; YVR in the travel site (round trip), 15,000 points plus 90 dollars for taxes for a round trip. This is NUTSSSSSS
> 
> I was expecting it to be 15,000 each way, but I guess it's round trip (not sure if this is a bug of the rollout, or what). Even if it was 15,000 each way, that would still be an awesome deal.
> 
> Also, not sure what cards this program is eligible.*



Thats in line with aeroplan (15k round trip to YVR) and since Amex could do 1:1 transfer to aeroplan it makes sense.

----------


## Zhariak

> _Originally posted by pheoxs_ 
> * 
> 
> Thats in line with aeroplan (15k round trip to YVR) and since Amex could do 1:1 transfer to aeroplan it makes sense.*



The big perk is, that you can use it on any flight, last minute, etc... You're not limited to what Aeroplan deems "available for booking".

I've always been stuck with Aeroplan, because I fly last minute, or I could never find any of those 15k flights...

Whereas with Amex, absolutely everything was available. And from the looks on the booking site, it appeared it was 15k for round trip, not one way... (I'm still hoping someone can confirm this).

----------


## pheoxs

So checked my credit score after 6 months of opening and closing a bunch of credit cards. Went up to 768 so doesn't appear to have negatively impacted my score at all. Time for some more free points =D

For anyone opening cards, you can often get better promos off greedyrates or greatcanadianrebates. Some will even give you cash back for using their referral link which can help offset the first year fee (if its not already free).

Next up is figuring how the fuck to spend 5k but not spend 5k for the amex platinum bonus.

----------


## dj_rice

Just got the PC Financial Black World Elite MC. And since I shop groceries and buy my gas exclusively from PC stores anyway now I'm getting 3x the points  :Smilie:

----------


## OTown

Has anyone used the Amex Gold Rewards card lately? I see the first year fees are waived and 25k welcome bonus if i spend 1500 on it in 3 months. Just trying to figure out if its worth it and if I am able to cancel it once i get the points and transfer them to aeroplan

----------


## msommers

Yes you can no problem.

----------


## OTown

Great! Thanks.

I wonder how these companies make money with people using it for a few months and cancelling and taking free points.

----------


## dj_rice

> _Originally posted by OTown_ 
> *Great! Thanks.
> 
> I wonder how these companies make money with people using it for a few months and cancelling and taking free points.*





I'd say the % of people who do this are a small piss in the bucket to them and they wouldn't even notice compared to the rest of the regular longer term users.

----------


## flipstah

Churning cards isn't a common practice and usually done by the few who can.

Might go back to SPG because Aeroplan has blackout dates. Back to cashing out on baller hotels!  :Pimpin': 

How can I maximize the value of 44k Aeroplan miles?

----------


## yellowsnow

45k aeroplan can get you an economy ticket to hawaii. but with the taxes and other charges, you won't be saving too much. the best value for aeroplan is redeeming for business class seats for long hauls. otherwise the program is a joke.

I stopped collecting aeroplan, and focusing more on SPG points now too  :thumbs up:

----------


## msommers

$150+25k points to Toronto isn't bad. What about Montreal for F1?

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by yellowsnow_ 
> *45k aeroplan can get you an economy ticket to hawaii. but with the taxes and other charges, you won't be saving too much. the best value for aeroplan is redeeming for business class seats for long hauls. otherwise the program is a joke.
> 
> I stopped collecting aeroplan, and focusing more on SPG points now too *



I get in a weekly argument with my dad over this. He insists on what you are saying, and yes, if you look at purely the numbers, long haul business/first class makes more sense ($/mile) however, its only a good deal if it is something you would do anyways, or get great value from on a personal level. (he is going LHR>SIN in April on First Class A380 with his points)

For me, (even having traveled first a few times), the value is simply not there, and I would rather do what msommers mentioned for the trips that I have to do (like Montreal or Toronto), which can be expensive relative to the number of miles needed.

----------


## flipstah

Looks like I have several options to blow 45k miles. I don't want to pay taxes so looking for 'everything' options

No point of top-ups, because it's $1.40/mile  :crazy nut:  

Either:

- 3 flights to either YVR/SEA/PDX/Yellowknife (?!LOLWAT)
- An economy flight to anywhere in Canada/USA + leftovers
- Budget baller flight to Canada/USA
- Baller flight to YVR/SEA/PDX/YZF+ leftovers
- Economy flight to Mexico
- Economy flight to Caribbean & Central America

These could be fun:
- An economy flight to anywhere in Canada/USA + leftovers
- Budget baller flight to Canada/USA
- Economy flight to Caribbean & Central America

----------


## e36bmw///

nm

----------


## pheoxs

Hope this is okay to post in here since this is the reward cc thread. Amex has their personal gold cards with a free first year promotion and 25,000 points if you spent 1,500$ in 3 months which is pretty easy with gas/walmart/etc. With their new point system thats enough for a pair of trips to Vancouver and back as someone pointed out earlier in the thread.

Also they have a referral program which if anyone wants to use my link I'd happily buy and send you a 50$ gift card to tims/starbucks/whatever you wanted as a thank you. Feel free to pm me about it  :Smilie:  thanks!

You can also apply for the business gold which is also first year free and 40,000 points if you spend 5k in 3 months. You can apply for it as a sole proprietor even if you don't have a business. It also lets you pick 3 supplies to have double points through which is nicetoo.

----------


## jacky4566

AMEX doesn't like me anymore. They denied my last claim for bonus points signup because i was churning the Gold card. Oh well. I got 3 years worth of points of out it.

----------


## Manhattan

Did you sign up for the card every 12 months? Might have to give it a try.  :ROFL!:

----------


## pheoxs

> _Originally posted by jacky4566_ 
> *AMEX doesn't like me anymore. They denied my last claim for bonus points signup because i was churning the Gold card. Oh well. I got 3 years worth of points of out it.*



They changed their policies, their signup bonuses are once per lifetime per card now which sucks.

----------


## jacky4566

> _Originally posted by Manhattan_ 
> *Did you sign up for the card every 12 months? Might have to give it a try. *



Yea man. Got enough points for my Japan Ski trip!! Although the taxes were like $650 or something.

----------


## Thaco

Just got my rogers card, will be great for online shopping and anything non-gas and grocery (that goes on my 4% scotia card) thanks for the heads up on this card guys.

----------


## Thaco

Worth noting on the rogers card, it doesn't have most of the premium features you'd expect from a Platinum card, No purchase assurance (Theft of recent purchases), No extended warranty or price protection, so i guess all my large purchases are still going to go on my Scotia Visa.

----------


## The BMW Guy

Anybody have the westjet RBC card? Seems like the best deal for travellers considering the buddy pass and also the 1.5% return is similar to my BMO cashback card (1.75%). Only downside is you can only use it with Westjet flights, which I'm not sure how limited they are. 

Any thoughts on this? Is there a better travel card that gives me better/similar returns to my BMO Cashback 1.75% card? I don't spend much on groceries/gas so I'm not concerned with the special rates for buying certain products.

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by The BMW Guy_ 
> *Anybody have the westjet RBC card? Seems like the best deal for travellers considering the buddy pass and also the 1.5% return is similar to my BMO cashback card (1.75%). Only downside is you can only use it with Westjet flights, which I'm not sure how limited they are. 
> 
> Any thoughts on this? Is there a better travel card that gives me better/similar returns to my BMO Cashback 1.75% card? I don't spend much on groceries/gas so I'm not concerned with the special rates for buying certain products.*



BMO World Elite Travel is 2% + 4 lounge passes (worth around $200), although you have to use their travel site (which is based on expedia, so it's not that bad)

Capital One is 2% also but easiest to redeem... you just pay for travel, call them, then tell them which charge was travel related.

If i were in the market for a new card it would be one of those, but really it's not that far off your 1.75% cashback

----------


## hurrdurr

I just got the Capital One Aspire Travel World Elite Mastercard. As sabad66 said you just have to tell them what is travel related and they will credit it back to you based on your points balance. Quite an easy system to use. Lots of perks including price protection on products, car/travel insurance, concierge service etc.

Bonus 40,000 points ($400) if you spend $1500 in first 3 months. 

The yearly fee is $150 however, but if you travel a lot it's easy to offset this cost. No promos right now for first year free unfortunately.

Capital one was a life saver for me after getting boned in a divorce. I tried to get a secure card through TD with $1000 down, good monthly income and they denied me, i popped onto Capital One's website and was instantly approved. (gave $75 security funds for a $4000 limit) 

Over the past two years their secured card has helped reestablished my credit and given me the opportunity to get additional credit products (loans, preapproval for mortgage etc)

Thinking of getting the Gold Amex now just for the points  :Pimpin':

----------


## ExtraSlow

If you fly westjet mostly, that westjet card is awesome. if you fly worldwide, not as great. 

Only halfway off topic. With the shitstorm that airmiles has become, who thinks that all other travel points cards will eventually have to devalue or cancel some points to reduce the outstanding liability? I have a shitton of avion points, and I'm thinking it's smart to get going on redeeming some this year.  :dunno:

----------


## Khyron

Ugh, my Capital One Aspire Travel World Elite Mastercard got skimmed or something, and I've been on hold for over an hour trying to report the damn thing. You can't do it online and they have no one on the phones. 

Or I just let the thieves use it until Capital One flags it? Have to say, TD would have an agent on the phone immediately on a fraud call.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I've called Capital One probably a dozen times now, a few of those times for fraud. I don't think I had to wait even 1 minute, they were right on it. They won't do anything until the charges post though, which is standard procedure.

You can also message them online, at least to get proof in that you reported the problem early. Even if they tell you you're supposed to use other means, it's on record.

Their fraud department was by far the best I've dealt with. They bailed me out of a few fraud issues now, including a huge one that wasn't at all believable that they could have easily denied. They also updated me regularly throughout the process and answered all my questions. They were good at reassuring me I wouldn't be on the hook for anything.

You won't be responsible for any of it, so it really doesn't matter too much at the end of the day. Don't stress about it and call back at a less busy time.

Contrast this with BMO who doesn't even consider charges from Nigeria suspicious  :crazy nut:

----------


## 88CRX

> _Originally posted by The BMW Guy_ 
> *Anybody have the westjet RBC card? Seems like the best deal for travellers considering the buddy pass and also the 1.5% return is similar to my BMO cashback card (1.75%). Only downside is you can only use it with Westjet flights, which I'm not sure how limited they are. 
> 
> Any thoughts on this? Is there a better travel card that gives me better/similar returns to my BMO Cashback 1.75% card? I don't spend much on groceries/gas so I'm not concerned with the special rates for buying certain products.*



I've had the WJ MC for the last 2 years roughly. 

GF is from Manitoba so the $99 buddy passes work great for trips home, plus free checked bags save us $50-$100 each time we fly. Westjet and Air Canada are almost always similar in price so no issue there. And the CC gives you westjet dollar into your westjet account which you use whenever you want, no restrictions or any of that garbage. 

Highly recommended if you travel with WJ more than 1-1.5 times per year.

----------


## pheoxs

Solid 2017 so far. Hit the min spend on my amex biz plat and personal gold plus the referral on the gold is 135k aeroplan points.

15k more points for booking our 2x mini-rtw through aeroplan. 

YYC -> Thailand (1 week) -> South Korea (1 week) -> Japan (1 week) -> Home. 

350$ in taxes & fees each. Woop!

----------


## Khyron

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *I've called Capital One probably a dozen times now, a few of those times for fraud. I don't think I had to wait even 1 minute, they were right on it. They won't do anything until the charges post though, which is standard procedure.
> 
> You can also message them online, at least to get proof in that you reported the problem early. Even if they tell you you're supposed to use other means, it's on record.
> 
> Their fraud department was by far the best I've dealt with. They bailed me out of a few fraud issues now, including a huge one that wasn't at all believable that they could have easily denied. They also updated me regularly throughout the process and answered all my questions. They were good at reassuring me I wouldn't be on the hook for anything.
> 
> You won't be responsible for any of it, so it really doesn't matter too much at the end of the day. Don't stress about it and call back at a less busy time.
> 
> Contrast this with BMO who doesn't even consider charges from Nigeria suspicious *



I did just leave it on speaker on the wireless charge pad and after 90 mins it was answed. Dude said no one is in the office because of the snow storm (which I guess makes sense). All charges reversed, new card in the mail.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by Khyron_ 
> * 
> 
> I did just leave it on speaker on the wireless charge pad and after 90 mins it was answed. Dude said no one is in the office because of the snow storm (which I guess makes sense). All charges reversed, new card in the mail.*



Glad to hear it all worked out  :thumbs up:  The communication delay was unfortunate but at least they took care of you and it sounds like there was a legit reason for the delay.

The charges they reversed for me were in Vegas, so you can imagine what they must have been thinking - I probably wouldn't have even believed me, but I was telling the truth and they covered everything. They definitely secured me as a customer for a long time after that  :thumbs up:

----------


## riander5

> _Originally posted by pheoxs_ 
> *Solid 2017 so far. Hit the min spend on my amex biz plat and personal gold plus the referral on the gold is 135k aeroplan points.
> 
> 15k more points for booking our 2x mini-rtw through aeroplan. 
> 
> YYC -&gt; Thailand (1 week) -&gt; South Korea (1 week) -&gt; Japan (1 week) -&gt; Home. 
> 
> 350$ in taxes &amp; fees each. Woop!*



What deal was this?! Did I miss it?!

----------


## pheoxs

> _Originally posted by riander5_ 
> * 
> 
> What deal was this?! Did I miss it?!*



Its just general aeroplan rtw / mini-rtw trip. 75k points to fly to asia and back and you're allowed 1 stop over each direction for as long as you want.

You have to manually figure out all the routing and then call in and book it and such. Also certain airlines have lower fees (hint: Air Canada sucks) so it also takes a bit of finagling to keep the cost down.

There's a FAQ at the top of this for more info.

https://www.flyertalk.com/forum/air-...ineraries.html

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/air-c...hancement.html

----------


## riander5

> _Originally posted by pheoxs_ 
> * 
> 
> Its just general aeroplan rtw / mini-rtw trip. 75k points to fly to asia and back and you're allowed 1 stop over each direction for as long as you want.
> 
> You have to manually figure out all the routing and then call in and book it and such. Also certain airlines have lower fees (hint: Air Canada sucks) so it also takes a bit of finagling to keep the cost down.
> 
> There's a FAQ at the top of this for more info.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info! I was also referring to your miles earned on the other cards... the AMEX and what not where you accumulated 135k points!

Thanks in advance

----------


## pheoxs

> _Originally posted by riander5_ 
> * 
> 
> Thanks for the info! I was also referring to your miles earned on the other cards... the AMEX and what not where you accumulated 135k points!
> 
> Thanks in advance*



Oh, Amex business platinum is 75k point signup if you have a referral link (feel free to pm me for one), personal gold is 25k points, and if you use your own business platinum link to get personal gold its 25k referal fee.

The business platinum has a 5k in 3 month minimum spend to get the bonus which is easy if you're creative. The personal gold is 1000 or 1500 in 3 months. Those points from spending work out to almost another 10k for a total of 135k aeroplan.

----------


## J-hop

Don't want to derail the thread but I have the aeroplan infinite card or whatever. I've had the card since I was 18 (used to be the GM card then was ported to aeroplan which I think gave me at least some miles). 

I've never redeemed the points as I never travel except for work. Noticed I have more than enough to fly my GF and I to Maui and back.

What are the chances of me being able to book tickets to Maui? Aeroplan makes it sound easy but people's reviews of aeroplan online say the opposite. GF really wants to go but I don't want to pull a penny from savings or investments for another 5 years so we aren't going unless the tickets are essentially free haha

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by J-hop_ 
> *Don't want to derail the thread but I have the aeroplan infinite card or whatever. I've had the card since I was 18 (used to be the GM card then was ported to aeroplan which I think gave me at least some miles). 
> 
> I've never redeemed the points as I never travel except for work. Noticed I have more than enough to fly my GF and I to Maui and back.
> 
> What are the chances of me being able to book tickets to Maui? Aeroplan makes it sound easy but people's reviews of aeroplan online say the opposite. GF really wants to go but I don't want to pull a penny from savings or investments for another 5 years so we aren't going unless the tickets are essentially free haha*



You can just go on aeroplan site and look it up? Enter the dates you want to go and see. You can pay for everything, including all fees, with aeroplan miles now, so if you have enough, you could get your trip for free. Make sure you are searching for the number of seats you need. If you look for 1 seat sometimes there is only one aeroplan seat available, and when you book for two you find out the hard way it isn't available anymore. I presume all your points are in one account, if you and your gf have points in both of your accounts, search for 2 seats....then find ones available, and then quickly book your 1 seat and her 1 seat from her account. Done this before for my last trip to Japan....or you can just call them and they will help you do all this over the phone too.

----------


## J-hop

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> You can just go on aeroplan site and look it up? Enter the dates you want to go and see. You can pay for everything, including all fees, with aeroplan miles now, so if you have enough, you could get your trip for free. Make sure you are searching for the number of seats you need. If you look for 1 seat sometimes there is only one aeroplan seat available, and when you book for two you find out the hard way it isn't available anymore. I presume all your points are in one account, if you and your gf have points in both of your accounts, search for 2 seats....then find ones available, and then quickly book your 1 seat and her 1 seat from her account. Done this before for my last trip to Japan....or you can just call them and they will help you do all this over the phone too.*



Yea I'll have to do more digging. Haven't even logged on to their system in years just get emails about my pts. Hearing all the stories about lack of availability made me assume my points would be next to useless. All the points are on the same account so should make booking slightly easier. Might actually take vacation this year!

----------


## yipb

If you had to choose between TD First class visa and BMO world elite mastercard, which one would you say is better?

----------


## revelations

http://www.rewardscanada.ca/cccompare-travelpoints.html

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by yipb_ 
> *If you had to choose between TD First class visa and BMO world elite mastercard, which one would you say is better?*



TD First class is 1.5%, where BMO WE is 2%, so without looking into it deeper i'd say BMO WE.

----------


## flipstah

If annual fees are moot point, BMO>TD. Has more offerings.

----------


## max_boost

Question about the travel insurance part of the travel cards. 

Have you guys made a claim and if so how was it? Whether it was flight delay, baggage delayed, trip cancellation, medical coverage etc?

I haven't encountered anything yet but I only travel once a year for a 2-3 week period. Every year I go on a trip I spend about $125 for travel medical but Of course have never used it, it's insurance lol In my mind, I might as well get a travel card?!

----------


## Xtrema

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Question about the travel insurance part of the travel cards. 
> 
> Have you guys made a claim and if so how was it? Whether it was flight delay, baggage delayed, trip cancellation, medical coverage etc?
> 
> I haven't encountered anything yet but I only travel once a year for a 2-3 week period. Every year I go on a trip I spend about $125 for travel medical but Of course have never used it, it's insurance lol In my mind, I might as well get a travel card?!*



You may as well spend that on your credit card fee and have that cover you instead.

http://www.greedyrates.ca/blog/free-.../#.WL23PTvyvIV

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by yipb_ 
> *If you had to choose between TD First class visa and BMO world elite mastercard, which one would you say is better?*



Whichever one you have a premium chequing account with to waive the annual fee.

If you have both covered - here's a few pros and cons

TD FCT Visa Infinite
+ Book travel any way
+ 3x points back on Expedia by TD bookings (they price match)
- devaluation of points, 1.2% return on first $1,200 point redemption

BMO World Elite
+ 2% back on everything
+ 4 Lounge passes
- have to book through their travel site (travelocity back end when I had the card), cheaper rates on hotels can be found elsewhere (pricematch is a big ymmv)

Also check the insurance package, extended warranties, etc to see what fits better for you.

Between the two, I'd probably go with the BMO.

----------


## Rarasaurus

I just switched to the BMO from TD Infinite. One large reason for me was 2% rewards vs 1.5% and I can use it at Costco(MasterCard)

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by Xtrema_ 
> * 
> 
> You may as well spend that on your credit card fee and have that cover you instead.
> 
> http://www.greedyrates.ca/blog/free-.../#.WL23PTvyvIV*



Desjardins Visa Odyssey Gold looks like a good one for travel insurance lol

----------


## FixedGear

Hey guys, looks like ill be moving back to Canada (Vancouver). Can anyone tell me what the best credit card is that gives a fixed % cash back on all purchases? I'm using the Citi DoubleCash in the states right now, 2% cash back in all purchases. Thanks  :thumbs up:

----------


## The BMW Guy

^ My BMO World Elite Cash Back card gives 1.75% back on everything. I haven't seen anything else higher % wise for cash back. 

If any one knows, I wouldn't mind switching to a better card either.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Question about the travel insurance part of the travel cards. 
> 
> Have you guys made a claim and if so how was it? Whether it was flight delay, baggage delayed, trip cancellation, medical coverage etc?
> 
> I haven't encountered anything yet but I only travel once a year for a 2-3 week period. Every year I go on a trip I spend about $125 for travel medical but Of course have never used it, it's insurance lol In my mind, I might as well get a travel card?!*



I have a BMO WE and last year my wife's baggage was delayed between Dallas/Miami. She was advised by the airline that it would be 24 hours before she would receive her baggage and they provided her a print out of this.

She went and bought toiletries, swimwear, and 2 outfits for about $250.00. I called the 1-800 number and they provided me a website to make a claim. Submitted receipts and proof of delay and I had a check a few weeks later to cover the expenses.

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by The BMW Guy_ 
> *^ My BMO World Elite Cash Back card gives 1.75% back on everything. I haven't seen anything else higher % wise for cash back. 
> 
> If any one knows, I wouldn't mind switching to a better card either.*



Yea I don't think it gets any better without going to a multi-card system.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by The BMW Guy_ 
> *^ My BMO World Elite Cash Back card gives 1.75% back on everything. I haven't seen anything else higher % wise for cash back. 
> 
> If any one knows, I wouldn't mind switching to a better card either.*



MBNA Rewards World Elite is 2% on all purchases. $89.00 annual fee but with your first purchase you get 10,000 reward points which works out to $100.00 cash back. You can request a cash back check at anytime instead of waiting for the yearly ones like most credit cards.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by The BMW Guy_ 
> *^ My BMO World Elite Cash Back card gives 1.75% back on everything. I haven't seen anything else higher % wise for cash back. 
> 
> If any one knows, I wouldn't mind switching to a better card either.*



Capital One is 2% but it's on "Travel" redemptions only, of which they are extremely lenient. They let my dad redeem cash toward a dentist visit  :ROFL!:  So it's basically cash back, though not technically. Or if you travel at all, then it is as good as cash back.

Combine with the Amazon visa (no fee) which is 1% back + no FX fee to use while on vacation and you're all set.

----------


## secol

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> MBNA Rewards World Elite is 2% on all purchases. $89.00 annual fee but with your first purchase you get 10,000 reward points which works out to $100.00 cash back. You can request a cash back check at anytime instead of waiting for the yearly ones like most credit cards.*



extra $60 as well. there was also a deal where you can get first year free. so basically year 1 free, year 2 and 3 also free (paid by the reward points and GCR)

https://www.greatcanadianrebates.ca/...s-World-Elite/

----------


## cidley69

Has anyone had to use the extended warranty that comes with credit card?


I bought a fridge with Capital One World Elite card in 2015. Since then I switched to MBNA card.

Can I make warranty claim of card that no longer is active?

Answer to that question is NO.

Something to keep in mind, if you close a card account, you are also terminating any extended warranties that went along with that card.

SHITTY!

----------


## Brent.ff

Question for you guys, with my TD visa infinite, can i transfer my travel points to another account? My girlfriend is looking at moving banks, so if i can get her on another visa infinite and we could combine?

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by Brent.ff_ 
> *Question for you guys, with my TD visa infinite, can i transfer my travel points to another account? My girlfriend is looking at moving banks, so if i can get her on another visa infinite and we could combine?*



I don't think the TD points are transferable.

You don't need to be with TD to use a TD card... You'll just end up guaranteed paying the annual fee on it.

----------


## flipstah

Aeroplan is doing a top up offer to convert hotel points to miles in 1:1 + % on top! 

Might go on a trip soon huehuehue

----------


## Brent.ff

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> * 
> I don't think the TD points are transferable.
> 
> You don't need to be with TD to use a TD card... You'll just end up guaranteed paying the annual fee on it.*



Confirmed, they aren't transferable unless im primary on both cards...guess we wait till married then share a card

----------


## birdman86

Does anyone use the tangerine card? 2% cash back on three categories if you deposit rewards to a tangerine account, 1% everything else, low FX fee and is a no-fee card. Seems like a good all-in-one cash back card.

----------


## mzdspd

> _Originally posted by birdman86_ 
> *Does anyone use the tangerine card? 2% cash back on three categories if you deposit rewards to a tangerine account, 1% everything else, low FX fee and is a no-fee card. Seems like a good all-in-one cash back card.*



I have been using it for 4 months now (already racked up 150$ with the 4% promo).. It is great. I use it for groceries, Reoccuring bills and Entertainment plus any purchases that do not fall under these (1%). And then I have my Costco Capital One MC for Restaurants (3%) and Gas (2%) or any rental/car share purchases (for the insurance).

Seems to be a good combo.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Unless you have largely disproportionate spending, the flat 2% cards are better than the tiered cards (i.e. higher percentage on groceries & gas). 

The Amazon Visa is free, 1% cash back, and no FX fee at all, so you should be using that one for any traveling or foreign purchases  :Smilie:  

The Tangerine card doesn't sound that great though because why take 2% only on certain things when you can have 2% on everything AND no FX fee?

----------


## mzdspd

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Unless you have largely disproportionate spending, the flat 2% cards are better than the tiered cards (i.e. higher percentage on groceries &amp; gas). 
> 
> The Amazon Visa is free, 1% cash back, and no FX fee at all, so you should be using that one for any traveling or foreign purchases  
> 
> The Tangerine card doesn't sound that great though because why take 2% only on certain things when you can have 2% on everything AND no FX fee?*



I also have the Amazon Visa and I agree that it is a good card for Amazon purchases (2%) and FX when travelling.

But which card has no yearly fees and 2% on everything?

Also, go to ratehub to compare cards.. And enter in where you spend your money. Tangerine is usually one of the top cards. The others that beat it, usually beat it due to the first year rewards and waived yearly fees.

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by mzdspd_ 
> * 
> 
> I also have the Amazon Visa and I agree that it is a good card for Amazon purchases (2%) and FX when travelling.
> 
> But which card has no yearly fees and 2% on everything?
> 
> Also, go to ratehub to compare cards.. And enter in where you spend your money. Tangerine is usually one of the top cards. The others that beat it, usually beat it due to the first year rewards and waived yearly fees.*



BMO WE yearly fee is waived if you bank with them and are on the premium plan. The premium plan is $30/month but free if you maintain a minimum $6000 balance. So it can be free if you can maintain the balance.

All the other banks offer something similar with their high end cards.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by mzdspd_ 
> * 
> 
> I also have the Amazon Visa and I agree that it is a good card for Amazon purchases (2%) and FX when travelling.
> 
> But which card has no yearly fees and 2% on everything?
> 
> Also, go to ratehub to compare cards.. And enter in where you spend your money. Tangerine is usually one of the top cards. The others that beat it, usually beat it due to the first year rewards and waived yearly fees.*



The Amazon card also gives 1% back on all purchases, not just 2% on Amazon purchases  :Smilie:  

Sorry I didn't know we were only talking free cards, however the small annual fees are often offset fairly quickly, or given back to you in the form of points to completely negate it (Capital One did this, not sure if they still do).

If Tangerine has no fees, that's pretty good, but depending on your spending you will very easily be ahead of any annual fee in a couple months tops at 2%, and well ahead at the end of the year.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> * BMO WE*



The BMO cashback card is 1.75% on everything.
The travel card is 2%, but you have to spend it through their overpriced booking engine.




> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Sorry I didn't know we were only talking free cards, however the small annual fees are often offset fairly quickly, or given back to you in the form of points to completely negate it (Capital One did this, not sure if they still do).
> 
> If Tangerine has no fees, that's pretty good, but depending on your spending you will very easily be ahead of any annual fee in a couple months tops at 2%, and well ahead at the end of the year.*



To make up a typical annual fee ($100) at a 1% spread, you'd have to spend $10,000 on other categories besides your top 3. To some people that's little, to some it's a lot.

Going the annual fee route, I'd throw in the Scotia Momentum Visa Infinite as a contender - exploit the grocery store or gas station gift card loophole for 4% back.

----------


## thetransporter

> _Originally posted by mzdspd_ 
> * 
> 
> I also have the Amazon Visa and I agree that it is a good card for Amazon purchases (2%) and FX when travelling.
> 
> But which card has no yearly fees and 2% on everything?
> 
> Also, go to ratehub to compare cards.. And enter in where you spend your money. Tangerine is usually one of the top cards. The others that beat it, usually beat it due to the first year rewards and waived yearly fees.*



amazon is tough..........

----------


## thetransporter

how is Amex platinum charge in Canada now? are they still stingy?

----------


## FixedGear

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> * 
> BMO WE yearly fee is waived if you bank with them and are on the premium plan. The premium plan is $30/month but free if you maintain a minimum $6000 balance. So it can be free if you can maintain the balance.
> 
> All the other banks offer something similar with their high end cards.*



This is definitely the best deal for credit card and bank account that I have seen in Canada. This is what I will get when I move back to Canada. Unfortunately, I don't see a similar quality offer at RBC, that's too bad because I'm definitely an RBC guy (banked with them for years).

----------


## Manhattan

What's the CC offering the best sign up bonus right now? Tired of all these "offers" of 4% for first couple months up to a certain max. If I get $200 cashback on that 4% it's only a $100 bonus since I'm already getting 2% on everything on my existing card.

The sign up offers lately have been very lackluster.

----------


## max_boost

Picked up this card as the insurance benefits seem to be quite comprehensive. https://www.desjardins.com/ca/person...card/index.jsp

I always buy separate travel insurance for when I travel so might as well just get a card that has the features. 

$130/year (no sign up bonus)
1.5% rewards for first $20k purchases
2% rewards $20K purchases +
20% annual bonus rewards up to a max of $200 
Up to $1000 in mobile device coverage if loss, stolen, damaged etc. 
Up to 60 days in travel insurance coverage!

Anyone else have this card?

----------


## max_boost

Not sure if it's an irrational fear but the last thing I want to do is spend time in a hospital while away and get a crazy hospital bill. A lot of credit cards offer travel insurance coverage 20-25 days so do you guys buy extra coverage if you are going on an extended vacation? Or is it just a calculated risk that nothing happens? I mean this card offers up to 60 days and I don't think I will ever be away from home that long lol

----------


## Thaco

> Picked up this card as the insurance benefits seem to be quite comprehensive. https://www.desjardins.com/ca/person...card/index.jsp
> 
> I always buy separate travel insurance for when I travel so might as well just get a card that has the features. 
> 
> $130/year (no sign up bonus)
> 1.5% rewards for first $20k purchases
> 2% rewards $20K purchases +
> 20% annual bonus rewards up to a max of $200 
> Up to $1000 in mobile device coverage if loss, stolen, damaged etc. 
> ...



so is the cash back rewards different than the annual bonus rewards? because if its the same thing wouldn't you have the maximum of $200 at (1.5% of) $13,000 so the 2% part is not even worth considering?...

if they're different is there a cash back cap and what is the annual bonus thing?

----------


## max_boost

> so is the cash back rewards different than the annual bonus rewards? because if its the same thing wouldn't you have the maximum of $200 at (1.5% of) $13,000 so the 2% part is not even worth considering?...
> 
> if they're different is there a cash back cap and what is the annual bonus thing?



This is my understanding. 

First $20K in purchases it's 1.5%, anything above that is 2%.

So say spend $60k/year. All payments made on time. 
$20k at 1.5% = $300
$40k at 2% = $800
Total rewards = $1100

20% bonus on that $1100 = $220 but the cap is $200

So you end up with $1300 in total rewards. 

Someone please double check my marth. lol

----------


## hurrdurr

> Not sure if it's an irrational fear but the last thing I want to do is spend time in a hospital while away and get a crazy hospital bill. A lot of credit cards offer travel insurance coverage 20-25 days so do you guys buy extra coverage if you are going on an extended vacation? Or is it just a calculated risk that nothing happens? I mean this card offers up to 60 days and I don't think I will ever be away from home that long lol



Sam if you're buying an annual travel medical policy holler at me, i can get you a discount.

----------


## Thaco

> This is my understanding. 
> 
> First $20K in purchases it's 1.5%, anything above that is 2%.
> 
> So say spend $60k/year. All payments made on time. 
> $20k at 1.5% = $300
> $40k at 2% = $800
> Total rewards = $1100
> 
> ...



oh, ok, thats pretty cool, no caps? seems decent if there are no caps.

----------


## max_boost

> oh, ok, thats pretty cool, no caps? seems decent if there are no caps.



Yup. Seems decent for sure. You can redeem online for anything travel related so using the rewards shouldn't be an issue. Only thing I have read so far is it doesn't offer trip delay insurance but I'll take my chances with that. My first travel card and it's more for peace of mind  :crazy nut:

----------


## dirtsniffer

New td visa infinite cash back card is out. Probably going to get it tomorrow.

----------


## flipstah

> New td visa infinite cash back card is out. Probably going to get it tomorrow.



Any info? The Infinite ones I see are Aeroplan.

----------


## max_boost

https://forums.redflagdeals.com/td-c...t-now-2095078/

Good improvements for sure.

----------


## jwslam

> https://forums.redflagdeals.com/td-c...t-now-2095078/
> 
> Good improvements for sure.



...
The first rule of RFD, is you don't talk about RFD...

----------


## sabad66

Looks likely stopped taking new applications for the amazon.ca visa. Existing accounts will be grandfathered but I hope they don't remove any features. 

The Rogers card is a good option for a fx card if anyone is looking

----------


## LLLimit

> https://forums.redflagdeals.com/td-c...t-now-2095078/
> 
> Good improvements for sure.



Transferred existing Gold Elite to new Infinite Cash Back today on the phone. In the mail, 7-10 days.
Lose some travel benefits I never use, but much better cashback.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

3% on limited purchases up to $15K (low cap) then 1% thereafter on the TD Visa - what am I missing? That isn't good at all.

I still have yet to see a better combo than the Capital One Aspire + Amazon Visa for the average person without weirdly disproportionate spending. That's too bad if Amazon is no longer taking customers, it was one of the best deals going.

----------


## max_boost

> Transferred existing Gold Elite to new Infinite Cash Back today on the phone. In the mail, 7-10 days.
> Lose some travel benefits I never use, but much better cashback.



I held onto the Gold Elite because of the Auto Club which was cheaper than AMA and I had 4 cars lol but now all I have is just the Golf and it comes with roadside so I canceled the Elite. This was just a few days ago and I'm a bit surprised now that the CSR made no mention of the new changes?  :dunno:  I was offered to lower my limit and trade for a no fee card however I was applying for the Desjardins World Elite MC so I declined. 

What travel benefits did you lose? The card seems quite comprehensive with both the Auto Club and Travel Insurance.

----------


## max_boost

> 3% on limited purchases up to $15K (low cap) then 1% thereafter on the TD Visa - what am I missing? That isn't good at all.
> 
> I still have yet to see a better combo than the Capital One Aspire + Amazon Visa for the average person without weirdly disproportionate spending. That's too bad if Amazon is no longer taking customers, it was one of the best deals going.



It's $15k cap per category (Grocery Purchases, G​as Purchases and Regularly Recurring Bill Payments ) so $45k. Most people with the TD cards have the All Inclusive Account so the $120 fee is waived.

I am reading that the Scotia Momentum is still the best for cash back?  :Big Grin: unno:

----------


## 403ep3

I'm still enjoying my Capone aspire and amazon visa duo.

Don't think I will cut these cards anytime soon as I've been getting crazy rewards from
The Capone. I get anywhere from 1.5-2k in rewards every year.

----------


## msommers

Same combo still and doubt I'll change. Got grandfathered into the annual bonus CapOne gives so the yearly fees end up being $20.

----------


## Manhattan

> I'm still enjoying my Capone aspire and amazon visa duo.
> 
> Don't think I will cut these cards anytime soon as I've been getting crazy rewards from
> The Capone. I get anywhere from 1.5-2k in rewards every year.



$100K a year on CC??  :Shock:  There's gotta be a business card with more perks if you're spending that much.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Transferred existing Gold Elite to new Infinite Cash Back today on the phone. In the mail, 7-10 days.
> Lose some travel benefits I never use, but much better cashback.



Mom switched out my personal gold elite to this Infinite cash too... seems like you lose some travel related benefits. But it'll still include free TD auto club. 




Also be cautious, booked a business flight last week with TD Business Aeroplan (AC flight), the AC counter didn't recognize the business Aeroplan card comes with 1 free checked luggage, called the card and they said once the charge is posted they'll refund checked luggage charge, upon reading the fine print, noticed they've dropped the maple leaf lounge from 2/annum to only 1 visit/annum

Thinking of just sticking with the Infinite Privilege for all personal/business and then just sort things out on the accounting end. But still haven't really seen amazing benefits from Infinite Privilege neither. 




A smart bank should just combine every benefit and rewards program into just 1 super duper awesome CC imo.

----------


## dj_rice

Anyone use the RBC Avion Infinite card?Is it good for travel/lounge access.etc?

I have the Avion Platinum Infinite and thinking about making the switch to the Avion Black one as I pay $120/year annually either way.

----------


## blownz

> Anyone use the RBC Avion Infinite card?Is it good for travel/lounge access.etc?
> 
> I have the Avion Platinum Infinite and thinking about making the switch to the Avion Black one as I pay $120/year annually either way.



Are you talking about the RBC Avion Infinite Privilege for private banking? You do get a black private lounge card with it, but it isn't as good as AMEX (not as many lounge options).

It is better than the regular Infinite card. You earn 1.25 points vs 1 for every $1. But I am pretty sure it is $399 per year.

----------


## The BMW Guy

Apparently the BMO World Elite Cashback 1.75% is going down to 1.50% in September. Might start shopping around again to see what's out there.

Any suggestions for cashback cards? I don't care much for tiered stuff and would prefer if the fee could be waived with a minimum balance.

----------


## killramos

Visa Infinite Avion does not come with lounge access, but I think the travel rewards are quite valuable esp if you are banking with RBC and get the fee rebated.

The Visa Infinite Privilege Avion comes with lounge access as well as a bunch of other things extra as well as higher number of points earned for non travel dollars. But has a very steep fee and a very high minimum income level to qualify ( though in my experience they offer it up pretty freely to Avion infinite cardholders ). You do not need to be a private banking client to get this card, that is a different card and is under a completely different system.

The Avion Infinite Privilege is black compared to the standard infinite card which is grey, but generally when people refer to the RBC "Black" card they mean the private banking one which you can get as a private banking client.

RBC website is pretty good at comparing the two cards if you are interested. I have been using Avion for the past 5 years and really like it, upgraded to the IP Avion last year and I think its a good value so long as you can get your 6 lounge visits in, if you travel for business you are gold. The lounge program is PriorityPass which is pretty comprehensive and I have never had an issue finding a lounge in any major airport.

Overall its not the most popular rewards program on here but if used properly you can get some serious % return if you are using the flight redemption properly. I have racked up a ton of points and I think I'm going to use it to fly me and the wife to Oz next summer to dive the great barrier. Was looking and it cuts flight costs down to like 200pp return.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have the "regular" infinite avion and it's a flexible and easy to use travel rewards program. I get a partial discount on the fee die to other products with rbc.

----------


## dj_rice

http://www.rbcroyalbank.com/credit-c...ite-avion.html

This one.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Pfft, that's the peasant one even I have. (it's a great card).

----------


## dj_rice

> Pfft, that's the peasant one even I have. (it's a great card).



LOL I'm just gonna switch it. Paying same yearly fee for the Platinum one so might as well get the higher tier.

----------


## GTS Jeff

> Visa Infinite Avion does not come with lounge access, but I think the travel rewards are quite valuable esp if you are banking with RBC and get the fee rebated.
> 
> The Visa Infinite Privilege Avion comes with lounge access as well as a bunch of other things extra as well as higher number of points earned for non travel dollars. But has a very steep fee and a very high minimum income level to qualify ( though in my experience they offer it up pretty freely to Avion infinite cardholders ). You do not need to be a private banking client to get this card, that is a different card and is under a completely different system.
> 
> The Avion Infinite Privilege is black compared to the standard infinite card which is grey, but generally when people refer to the RBC "Black" card they mean the private banking one which you can get as a private banking client.
> 
> RBC website is pretty good at comparing the two cards if you are interested. I have been using Avion for the past 5 years and really like it, upgraded to the IP Avion last year and I think its a good value so long as you can get your 6 lounge visits in, if you travel for business you are gold. The lounge program is PriorityPass which is pretty comprehensive and I have never had an issue finding a lounge in any major airport.
> 
> Overall its not the most popular rewards program on here but if used properly you can get some serious % return if you are using the flight redemption properly. I have racked up a ton of points and I think I'm going to use it to fly me and the wife to Oz next summer to dive the great barrier. Was looking and it cuts flight costs down to like 200pp return.



The black RBC card is one of those examples of how the more you money you have, the less things cost. The card pays for itself probably 10-15x over if you use it well. 

The trick as well, with free lounge access, is to pocket as many bottles of free beer as you can to bring on the plane. The dirty stares in the lounge are offset by the envious stares as you start pulling them out mid flight.

----------


## Swank

I could have sworn the the Rogers Platinum MC was 2% cash back when I first got it, either way it's 1.75% now and I recently found out that it's really limited in how you can use the cash back. You can only use the cash back as follows (as stated on the cash back portal):

Eligible Rogers purchases include: your monthly Rogers, Fido and chatr bills; purchases made in Rogers and Fido branded stores; and online purchases at Rogers.com, Fido.ca and The Shopping Channel. Visit Rogersbank.com/rewards for a complete list.

The ONLY way to use it for anything else is to request a lump sum payout BEFORE Dec 1 which will be applied to your balance on the January statement. This info is not provided on the website anywhere, how dodgy is that? You want the cash back in April? Tough! August? No way! January, but you forgot to call until Dec 2nd? Too bad sucker. I was saving up for a trip to Vegas, but I’m not going in January so I’ll have to request the payment before Dec 1st this year and sit on the lump sum payout for 4 months.

----------


## ee2k

Does Amex still have the conditions that state that they only give welcome bonus to new customers? Their Aeroplan Platinum card was generous!

----------


## nickyh

> Apparently the BMO World Elite Cashback 1.75% is going down to 1.50% in September. Might start shopping around again to see what's out there.
> 
> Any suggestions for cashback cards? I don't care much for tiered stuff and would prefer if the fee could be waived with a minimum balance.



I hate when companies do this. I'm with BMO as well - time for a change i guess.

----------


## max_boost

> I could have sworn the the Rogers Platinum MC was 2% cash back when I first got it, either way it's 1.75% now and I recently found out that it's really limited in how you can use the cash back. You can only use the cash back as follows (as stated on the cash back portal):
> 
> Eligible Rogers purchases include: your monthly Rogers, Fido and chatr bills; purchases made in Rogers and Fido branded stores; and online purchases at Rogers.com, Fido.ca and The Shopping Channel. Visit Rogersbank.com/rewards for a complete list.
> 
> The ONLY way to use it for anything else is to request a lump sum payout BEFORE Dec 1 which will be applied to your balance on the January statement. This info is not provided on the website anywhere, how dodgy is that? You want the cash back in April? Tough! August? No way! January, but you forgot to call until Dec 2nd? Too bad sucker. I was saving up for a trip to Vegas, but I’m not going in January so I’ll have to request the payment before Dec 1st this year and sit on the lump sum payout for 4 months.



I have the Rogers but I'm also with Rogers & Fido for phones so it's nice having the rewards applied right away. 

I also have the Desjardins World Elite MC and I like it a lot. https://www.desjardins.com/ca/person...card/index.jsp

$130 yearly fee, 1.5% for first $20k purchases and 2% anything above that. I got this for the comprehensive insurance products. If you pay your bills on time you can get up to an extra $200 in bonus rewards which will wipe out the yearly fee and make it very close to a no fee 2% travel card!

----------


## dirtsniffer

Fuck Desjardins

----------


## NoSup4U

Is no one rocking a PC WE??

Returns are great if you do your grocery shopping at any Loblaw's chain, and no annual fee;

10 points per dollar on all purchases
30 points per dollar in store/ Shoppers
7 cents per liter at Refuel locations ($4.10 per tank on my car)

I have only had a little over a month and am already at $70 in free groceries. Still have an Aeroplan Infinite Privilege for travel, but I'm starting to wonder if its really worth it (I can buy the Priority Pass membership for less than the annual fee)

----------


## craigcd

> Is no one rocking a PC WE??
> 
> Returns are great if you do your grocery shopping at any Loblaw's chain, and no annual fee;
> 
> 10 points per dollar on all purchases
> 30 points per dollar in store/ Shoppers
> 7 cents per liter at Refuel locations ($4.10 per tank on my car)
> 
> I have only had a little over a month and am already at $70 in free groceries. Still have an Aeroplan Infinite Privilege for travel, but I'm starting to wonder if its really worth it (I can buy the Priority Pass membership for less than the annual fee)



This is also what I use, havent found another card that provided enough incentive to change. If you shop at Superstore and use their gas it seems to be good value.

----------


## dj_rice

> Is no one rocking a PC WE??
> 
> Returns are great if you do your grocery shopping at any Loblaw's chain, and no annual fee;
> 
> 10 points per dollar on all purchases
> 30 points per dollar in store/ Shoppers
> 7 cents per liter at Refuel locations ($4.10 per tank on my car)
> 
> I have only had a little over a month and am already at $70 in free groceries. Still have an Aeroplan Infinite Privilege for travel, but I'm starting to wonder if its really worth it (I can buy the Priority Pass membership for less than the annual fee)



I am. Before card, I was using my debit card for gas/groceries. My PC points was around 400K. Ever since getting the card, I'm doubled it to 900K now which is $900. Those 30 points/dollar is great return. Was only getting 10 points on Debit.

Before getting this card though I had the MBNA World MC, then they converted it to a Visa..sigh...

----------


## max_boost

> Fuck Desjardins



lol ya I am not a big desjardins fan either. when Statefarm got bought out by them I immediately left Statefarm but for this credit card I think they are useful haha

----------


## tonytiger55

Anyone using the Costco Cashback Mastercard..?

I need to start shopping around for a new CC. I don't spend much on the CC as my peasant salary does not allow for it. TD sent me a letter that they will be discontinuing the Cashback mastercard and replacing it with some bollocks other one.

----------


## blownz

> Anyone using the Costco Cashback Mastercard..?



I think it is one of the best free cards out there. I have one but mostly only use it for eating out (3% cash back) and gas (2% cash back) and then at Costco for convenience. I still manage to get over $100 per year just for that and it costs nothing and since it doubles as your Costco card it doesn't add a card to your wallet.  :Smilie:

----------


## taemo

I noticed a British Airway transaction on my C1 Travel Aspire CC, called them 2 weeks ago and they said they were going to rush and send me a new card. Still nothing  :thumbsdown: 

Debating on going back to RBC Infinite Avion but I just like how rewards works with C1

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I noticed a British Airway transaction on my C1 Travel Aspire CC, called them 2 weeks ago and they said they were going to rush and send me a new card. Still nothing 
> 
> Debating on going back to RBC Infinite Avion but I just like how rewards works with C1



I've had that card replaced 3 times now (same for other family members) from fraud and it's always 3 days or so for replacement. Something is not right if it's taking 2 weeks, that is definitely not normal in my experience. They have had by far the best customer service of any CC I have owned to date, but I haven't needed too much from them since my massive fraud issue (that they fully saved me from).

----------


## taemo

> I've had that card replaced 3 times now (same for other family members) from fraud and it's always 3 days or so for replacement. Something is not right if it's taking 2 weeks, that is definitely not normal in my experience. They have had by far the best customer service of any CC I have owned to date, but I haven't needed too much from them since my massive fraud issue (that they fully saved me from).



ill give them a call for a status update then.
have you ever had to use your C1 card for car rental claim insurance, curious to see if it's as easy as RBC.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> ill give them a call for a status update then.
> have you ever had to use your C1 card for car rental claim insurance, curious to see if it's as easy as RBC.



Yeah give them a call - 2 weeks does not sound right unless something recently changed policy-wise. You'd think they would want that card back in your hands ASAP though for their own benefit. I definitely did not wait 2 weeks when I had my cards replaced.

I have not had to use it for a rental car claim yet (knock on wood), but I do always rely on it for that. Also, my personal vehicle insurance covers rental cars in USA/Canada so I am double protected.

I have put the card to the test though. I don't even remember the amount anymore, it was $6K or $9K USD or something huge like that, charged to my card at a place I was at during the same time as the fraud. I didn't even have plausible deniability, and they saved my ass big time. I am a forever customer after that - they didn't have to cover me and they did, for a huge amount. Contrast this with BMO who refused a $50 fraud claim on my CC with them on a charge from Nigeria! The very next day I closed all my accounts with BMO and cancelled my CC.

----------


## Mostwanted

> I could have sworn the the Rogers Platinum MC was 2% cash back when I first got it, either way it's 1.75% now and I recently found out that it's really limited in how you can use the cash back. You can only use the cash back as follows (as stated on the cash back portal):
> 
> Eligible Rogers purchases include: your monthly Rogers, Fido and chatr bills; purchases made in Rogers and Fido branded stores; and online purchases at Rogers.com, Fido.ca and The Shopping Channel. Visit Rogersbank.com/rewards for a complete list.
> 
> The ONLY way to use it for anything else is to request a lump sum payout BEFORE Dec 1 which will be applied to your balance on the January statement. This info is not provided on the website anywhere, how dodgy is that? You want the cash back in April? Tough! August? No way! January, but you forgot to call until Dec 2nd? Too bad sucker. I was saving up for a trip to Vegas, but I’m not going in January so I’ll have to request the payment before Dec 1st this year and sit on the lump sum payout for 4 months.



Can you use it towards paying your Rogers MasterCard though? Yeah i belive it was 2% and 4% Cashback for other currencies. Going to look into this only reason why i wanted this credit card was cause of the 2% Cash back

----------


## Feruk

Had an interesting chat with a friend living down south. He has a ~5% cash back card at grocery stores. He'll go to a grocery store and buy Visa gift cards in the highest denomination available ($500 he said) in a large amount ($10K). He'll then use a post office or money service to use the gift cards to generate a large money order to himself for the full amount, and deposit that money back in his account and pay off his CC. He comes out $500 ahead minus fees associated with Visa gift cards and money order, which he says aren't too bad. Is this legal? I don't see how it wouldn't be. Anything in CC contract preventing it? Any downsides? Can it be done in Canada?

----------


## rage2

> Had an interesting chat with a friend living down south. He has a ~5% cash back card at grocery stores. He'll go to a grocery store and buy Visa gift cards in the highest denomination available ($500 he said) in a large amount ($10K). He'll then use a post office or money service to use the gift cards to generate a large money order to himself for the full amount, and deposit that money back in his account and pay off his CC. He comes out $500 ahead minus fees associated with Visa gift cards and money order, which he says aren't too bad. Is this legal? I don't see how it wouldn't be. Anything in CC contract preventing it? Any downsides? Can it be done in Canada?



There's easier ways to make money than that haha.

----------


## Feruk

> There's easier ways to make money than that haha.



Can you elaborate? Most I've done is use my 4% back on groceries to purchase Starbucks gift cards and use the Starbucks program to double down on those benefits. I'd be curious about other credit card "hacking" techniques.

----------


## pheoxs

> Had an interesting chat with a friend living down south. He has a ~5% cash back card at grocery stores. He'll go to a grocery store and buy Visa gift cards in the highest denomination available ($500 he said) in a large amount ($10K). He'll then use a post office or money service to use the gift cards to generate a large money order to himself for the full amount, and deposit that money back in his account and pay off his CC. He comes out $500 ahead minus fees associated with Visa gift cards and money order, which he says aren't too bad. Is this legal? I don't see how it wouldn't be. Anything in CC contract preventing it? Any downsides? Can it be done in Canada?



It's called manufactured spending and it's been around as long as reward cards have. There is more to it than what your friend is saying. The low fees that aren't bad add up. Iirc is 4$ ish to activate a prepaid visa, times the 20 cards he's buying (provided he can find a store willing to sell 10k in cards) eats into his 500$ profit. Then you can't directly buy a money order because the post office wised up a long time ago because of people doing it so you have to exchange it for a card that does still work, then again more fees, etc.

I used to do something similar here to hit my Amex minimums. Go to store, buy a prepaid thing, load it onto a diff card, then go to a certain place and withdraw it as cash. Worked out to 4% return but between a trip to two different places and my time even doing 1k a day (max you could cuz limits) wasn't really worth it aside from hitting all the Amex minimum spends for free points. 

There was a nice one for a while you could do it entirely online and then withdraw cash at a certain bank but again it was limit 500 a day iirc. Was nice when I lived beside it and just walk over every day but gradually certain cards stopped working and it was too much hassle

----------


## Mostwanted

Wow never even have thought about doing any of these "hacks" any recent ones that we should all be aware about

----------


## sabad66

pretty sure gaming these systems is against their policies. that said, i imagine that the worst thing that would happen would be they cancel your card... hard to imagine them trying to claw back $

but yea overall, seems like a lot of work for little reward. better to just pick up a couple night shifts at home depot or something to get that extra $200 a month.

----------


## pheoxs

> Wow never even have thought about doing any of these "hacks" any recent ones that we should all be aware about



Your about 5 years too late. Almost all cc companies and banks have wised up and closed the loop holes. Those that exist are kept on quiet small forums of people that contribute to it. Anything that is posted publicly usually no longer works fairly quickly nowadays.

And yeah officially its against their policy and they could cancel your card but thats quite rare tbh. Most of the time the credit card companies are still making their $ in fees. Its often the middle services that sell things at a discount to attract business that are losing money.

----------


## The Cosworth

Got rid of my amex and my mbna world cash whatever the hell and signed up for the Scotia Momentum Infinite. There was a $55 rebate on Great Canadian rebates as well as fees waived.

Process has been a bit of a bitch though.

----------


## jwslam

https://www.td.com/ca/en/personal-ba...edit-cards|Top

Spawning from the Tangerine thread, anyone using the new TD cashback card? I might hop back to cash rewards over the 1.5% I'm getting on First Class Infinite Travel

----------


## pfis300

RBC Westjet World Elite Mastercard ... hands down... that companion voucher is gold..

----------


## schurchill39

> RBC Westjet World Elite Mastercard ... hands down... that companion voucher is gold..



My wife and I just switched to this and the companion voucher is key. My only complaint is that it doesn't cover the taxes on a flight but thats small potatoes when I am saving $600+ on a round trip out east.

----------


## Feruk

> https://www.td.com/ca/en/personal-ba...edit-cards|Top



That's pretty shitty. The "sign up bonus" of extra 3% for 3 months on $3500 only works out to a max of $105, and I don't know if I can get to $3500 in 3 months on gas and groceries to max that out. It doesn't even make up the annual fee which isn't waived first year lol. There's even a cap on the 3% gas/groceries portion of $15K. This card is trash compared to the Scotiabank card. Way worse benefits, lower cap, higher fee, higher second card fee.

http://www.scotiabank.com/ca/en/0,,86,00.html

----------


## Feruk

> RBC Westjet World Elite Mastercard ... hands down... that companion voucher is gold..



I've looked into this card several times. It really depends where you fly to IMO. I wanted to get it to go to Maui (still might), but the companion voucher there costs $299, and because it doesn't cover taxes, you're no further ahead than just booking the flight without the card. Same with Europe which costs $399 for the voucher. The annual fee of $99 wiped out 40% of the benefit of the 250 Westjet dollars as well... Looks great for traveling within Canada and continental US, but this to me seems like a card you wanna get shortly before a trip and cancel right after.  :dunno:

----------


## Kardon

> https://www.td.com/ca/en/personal-ba...edit-cards|Top
> 
> Spawning from the Tangerine thread, anyone using the new TD cashback card? I might hop back to cash rewards over the 1.5% I'm getting on First Class Infinite Travel



I switched from using my Tangerine MC for this TD Cash back visa. The welcome bonus is alright, but I wouldn't recommend this unless you are getting the fee waived as part of the all-inclusive bank account. It doesn't seem like you can directly deposit the 'Cash Back Dollars' into your chequing each month, instead it seems to be setup so you use the rewards to pay off your CC balance.

----------


## 88CRX

> RBC Westjet World Elite Mastercard ... hands down... that companion voucher is gold..



Yup. Especially key if you do any/lots of traveling in Canada around Christmas or other peak times. 

Also free checked bags, which basically pays for the annual costs if two of you travel more then once a year.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I've looked into this card several times. It really depends where you fly to IMO. I wanted to get it to go to Maui (still might), but the companion voucher there costs $299, and because it doesn't cover taxes, you're no further ahead than just booking the flight without the card. Same with Europe which costs $399 for the voucher. The annual fee of $99 wiped out 40% of the benefit of the 250 Westjet dollars as well... Looks great for traveling within Canada and continental US, but this to me seems like a card you wanna get shortly before a trip and cancel right after.



This is exactly why I don't have that card. You are better off with a high % card on all purchases with points that can apply to any amount from any travel agency or airline. If you travel more locally it isn't as bad, but as soon as you want to go somewhere desirable it sucks. I just booked flights to Europe for just under $900 and only $200 of that amount was the airfare - I would be paying $399 + taxes and fees if I had this CC which way more than I paid normally. Same deal with Hawaii.

Also isn't there a minimum purchase amount on the card to get the voucher, or no? Because it's a bad card other than the vouchers, so you wouldn't want to use it day-to-day.

----------


## schurchill39

> Also isn't there a minimum purchase amount on the card to get the voucher, or no? Because it's a bad card other than the vouchers, so you wouldn't want to use it day-to-day.



No minimum amount to get the vouchers from anything I can see on my paperwork for it or on the website. It does say you need to make a purchase before you get the points but there is no dollar amount associated to that either. I just looked up a few flights to Cancun Mexico in December and the cheapest round trip I could get was $593 where $130 of that was fees. So with the card I pay $299 for the companion ticket then $130 in fees = $430... so still $160 cheaper  :dunno: 

90% of our flights are to Canada or the US and I haven't found a better deal. Most of those flights are to Montreal or Van. I had the TD Infinite Visa for around 8 years and I thought it was shit compared to the perks I've already got with this new card.

----------


## Perfect Dark

> RBC Westjet World Elite Mastercard ... hands down... that companion voucher is gold..



We use this card exclusively and it's paid off huge for us. We travel to Florida once per year as a family of 5 plus the gf and I do 1-2 trips on our own. The free checked luggage pays for the card all on its own let alone the buddy pass and money back.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> No minimum amount to get the vouchers from anything I can see on my paperwork for it or on the website. It does say you need to make a purchase before you get the points but there is no dollar amount associated to that either. I just looked up a few flights to Cancun Mexico in December and the cheapest round trip I could get was $593 where $130 of that was fees. So with the card I pay $299 for the companion ticket then $130 in fees = $430... so still $160 cheaper 
> 
> 90% of our flights are to Canada or the US and I haven't found a better deal. Most of those flights are to Montreal or Van. I had the TD Infinite Visa for around 8 years and I thought it was shit compared to the perks I've already got with this new card.



Sounds like it's great for Canada/USA travel, not great for Hawaii or Europe.

----------


## The BMW Guy

Does anyone know if the full annual fee on the RBC West jet card can be waived? I noticed RBC also doesn't do the usual min balance on accounts to waive account fees.

----------


## ExtraSlow

On the rbc infinite avion the fee can be waived if you hold enough other products with then. Does the westjet mastercard work the same way?

----------


## killramos

Yea you can get the fee for any "premium" cc waived if you are VIP banking, pretty sure the WJ is eligible.

But VIP banking is 360 a year so you really need to make sure of it for it to be a good deal.

Also except for Infinite Privilege. Then it is only partially waived...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Living the VIP life...

----------


## killramos

more like living the "spending too much money on dumb shit" life

----------


## suntan

> more like living the "spending too much money on dumb shit" life



If only hookers and drug dealers took CCs.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> If only hookers and drug dealers took CCs.



The truth shall set you free

----------


## suntan

Can't buy truth with CCs either.  :Frown:

----------


## blownz

> Yea you can get the fee for any "premium" cc waived if you are VIP banking, pretty sure the WJ is eligible.
> 
> But VIP banking is 360 a year so you really need to make sure of it for it to be a good deal.
> 
> Also except for Infinite Privilege. Then it is only partially waived...



WJ Elite card is free with VIP. And VIP is only $10/month when you have multiple products with the bank.

----------


## nagooro

Are American Express cards widely accepted these days?

Looking for a cash back card, seems like MBNA rewards or American Express Simplycash is the way to go.

----------


## TYMSMNY

> Are American Express cards widely accepted these days?
> 
> Looking for a cash back card, seems like MBNA rewards or American Express Simplycash is the way to go.



most of the smaller shops, some grocery stores, some travel agencies, 99% of fast food places, couple of restaurants don't accept amex.

I wouldn't have amex as my only CC, for everything else... there's MC. LOL.

----------


## Sugarphreak

....

----------


## TomcoPDR

Correct... TD Aeroplan BUSINESS should have 2 maple leaf lounge per year... Privilege infinite has 4 yearly... talk about budget balling.

Funny you bumped this thread. I just downgraded my Privilege infinite to a regular Aeroplan peasant infinite, just got the updated card today (same numbers, same auto payment for prepaid stuff).. Got mad when Aeroplan, Aircanada, Maple leaf, TD Visa (whoever), changed it that in order to access those maple leaf lounge now, you got to REDEEM points buying your AC tix. Where as before, I only need to purchase an Air Canada flight with aeroplan TD CC, show up at maple leaf lounge, they'll swipe the CC, and it'll automatically deduct and track those free passes, or charge $35 if I went over limit. As of this summer flying AC, I couldn't even pay $35 to access MLL in Saskatoon. Good thing it's pretty nice airport and not packed.






> We are practically credit card twins! lol
> 
> I just swapped my Gold Elite out for the Cash Back. Was pretty quick to do over the phone, and my card number doesn't even change. I did the marth, and overall it should return a higher cash back than before.
> 
> 
> Wait, my business card has a maple leaf lounge access?

----------


## TomcoPDR

> We are practically credit card twins! lol
> 
> I just swapped my Gold Elite out for the Cash Back. Was pretty quick to do over the phone, and my card number doesn't even change. I did the marth, and overall it should return a higher cash back than before.
> 
> 
> Wait, my business card has a maple leaf lounge access?



WOW, freakin' brutal... they sneaked it, changed it to ONE yearly with aeroplan business. So stupid  :thumbsdown:  I guess fly to a business meeting like a peasant, then once you land a deal, then reward yourself chilling in MLL on way back home.

----------


## Mostwanted

Any recommendations to which is the better Traveling Credit Cards, gf is trying to get me into the West Jet Mastercard before the Yearly fee is going up from 99 to 119.

----------


## sabad66

Well, BMO just fucked with their Rewards World Elite card. It's no longer 2% travel across the board... it's now something like 1.42% (travel, dining, entertainment are 2.05% now). Planning on keeping it for the lounge passes since the YF is free with my unlimited banking plan, but will only use it for travel/car rental/dining/entertainment.

For everything else, looking for a new card. unfortunately the C1 Aspire WE has just been recently discontinued...

Thinking either the Rogers (1.75% cashback applied to my rogers statement) or maybe the desjardins? Any other good options out there?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

^^^ Why am I not surprised that a company who refused to cover a $50 fraud charge from Nigeria is messing with their travel CC haha. I hate BMO.

That sucks about the C1 if true! That was always the best card. Now it looks like the best one they have is the Costco Platinum one which is OK but not great.

----------


## kenny

> WOW, freakin' brutal... they sneaked it, changed it to ONE yearly with aeroplan business. So stupid  I guess fly to a business meeting like a peasant, then once you land a deal, then reward yourself chilling in MLL on way back home.



The changes are good, the lounges are so crowded sometimes its better to just hang out in the terminal.

----------


## hurrdurr

Wait what's happening with the Capital 1 World Elite Card? That's what I currently have and although there is always delays with processing payments and poor customer service I have always really enjoyed the benefits from the card...

----------


## sabad66

> Wait what's happening with the Capital 1 World Elite Card? That's what I currently have and although there is always delays with processing payments and poor customer service I have always really enjoyed the benefits from the card...



from what i understand it's been discontinued for new applications as of about a week ago. Apparently all the interchange rates went down so it's uneconomical to offer 2% (probably the reason BMO changed their WE card)
http://pointshogger.boardingarea.com...te-mastercard/

No impact to existing cardholders at this time, but i would be very surprised if they keep it the same way. My guess is they will reduce the benefits at some point.

----------


## hurrdurr

Thanks for the details.

What happens to my yearly fee if they end up cancelling or switching me to another card. Surely i wouldn't have to pay it given that the new card is not what I originally wanted/signed up for?

----------


## tha_bandit

Hopefully they dont cancel existing ones, I have Capital One and Chase Amazon, both are not around anymore.

----------


## sabad66

> Thanks for the details.
> 
> What happens to my yearly fee if they end up cancelling or switching me to another card. Surely i wouldn't have to pay it given that the new card is not what I originally wanted/signed up for?



They usually give you at least 60 days notice with any changes (I think that's Canada law), and my guess is they would credit you a prorated fee back if you decide you don't want to continue

But again just pure speculation on the Cap1 Aspire... you guys might get lucky and be grandfathered forever.

----------


## hurrdurr

> They usually give you at least 60 days notice with any changes (I think that's Canada law), and my guess is they would credit you a prorated fee back if you decide you don't want to continue
> 
> But again just pure speculation on the Cap1 Aspire... you guys might get lucky and be grandfathered forever.



Fingers crossed. Mine doesn't expire for 2 years - I'll keep earning and burning the points just in case.

----------


## jwslam

> Hopefully they dont cancel existing ones, I have Capital One and Chase Amazon, both are not around anymore.



My Amazon expires next Feb and I'm praying for another card to come...

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Amazon still available AFAIK:

https://www.chase.com/online/canada/amazon-ca-home.htm

The best backup to the Amazon card is the Fido card, 4% cash back on foreign purchases and 1.5% on all local purchases. No annual fee.

http://www.fido.ca/consumer/fidocreditcard

- - - Updated - - -




> They usually give you at least 60 days notice with any changes (I think that's Canada law), and my guess is they would credit you a prorated fee back if you decide you don't want to continue
> 
> But again just pure speculation on the Cap1 Aspire... you guys might get lucky and be grandfathered forever.



I'm grandfathered into the 10,000 free points every year, which essentially makes the C1 card free. They still haven't got rid of that, so I hope they don't change the reward % either. It is such a good card.

----------


## jwslam

> Amazon still available AFAIK:
> 
> https://www.chase.com/online/canada/amazon-ca-home.htm



There's no new applications.

https://www.amazon.ca/Amazon-ca-Rewa.../dp/B00AFGCPZ2
"The application for this card is no longer available."

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> There's no new applications.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Amazon-ca-Rewa.../dp/B00AFGCPZ2
> "The application for this card is no longer available."



I see. Why put the website up then? Haha.

----------


## tonytiger55

I switched to Tangerine. My main purchases are gas at Costco, and grocery staples.

----------


## Zhariak

I don't know if this was extended to everyone but I got an e-mail from AMEX mentioning that with my annual anniversary coming up on my Centurion card, that they are giving me a $500 travel credit annually from now on...

Checked online and confirmed I have $500 to use before Feb, and then I'll be getting another $500  :Smilie:

----------


## TomcoPDR

> The changes are good, the lounges are so crowded sometimes its better to just hang out in the terminal.



Agreed. Except recently, even with the scaling back of these freebie credit card lounge passes, Maple Leaf Lounge sucks; no hot food (YYZ Pearson) (first hand experience as of nov, 2017), and someone else who uses maple leaf lounges told me AC and other leaf lounges doesn't do nice meals anymore.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Does anyone know if it's possible to transfer Aeroplan points to Amex Rewards/travel? I see you can go Amex points to Aeroplan but don't see anything about the other way around, guess I should call aeroplan and see if it's possible but figured I'd check here.

edit - Called aeroplan, you can't go Aeroplan -> Amex. If you don't want to deal with shitty flight options then they advised use the market fare option or use your miles to get AC gift cards.

----------


## taemo

has anyone filed a car rental claim with their Capital Aspire Travel card?
had a rock chip the front window on my rental earlier today.
called C1 and opened a claim, received an email with a form that i need to submit with informations regarding my rental and cc statements. (mail only, not email?)
returning the vehicle tomorrow and just have to provide them my claim #.
hopefully it goes smoothly, only other rental claim ive done was last year with a different cc (rbc infite)

----------


## Zhariak

Just found out Amex is pulling the "Fairmont Platinum Status" benefit from their Centurion card. This is kind of a big pee off.


Although, since Accor bought Fairmont, having "Platinum status with Accor" Benefit, I'm wondering if it will pass on to Fairmont in the future?

----------


## flipstah

> Just found out Amex is pulling the "Fairmont Platinum Status" benefit from their Centurion card. This is kind of a big pee off.
> 
> 
> Although, since Accor bought Fairmont, having "Platinum status with Accor" Benefit, I'm wondering if it will pass on to Fairmont in the future?



AccorHotels will be merging all their points systems into one under Accor. So Fairmont, Swissotel, etc. will be Accor whateverthefuckitscalled

----------


## Zhariak

> AccorHotels will be merging all their points systems into one under Accor. So Fairmont, Swissotel, etc. will be Accor whateverthefuckitscalled



This softened the blow  :Smilie: 

Thanks bud!

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> has anyone filed a car rental claim with their Capital Aspire Travel card?
> had a rock chip the front window on my rental earlier today.
> called C1 and opened a claim, received an email with a form that i need to submit with informations regarding my rental and cc statements. (mail only, not email?)
> returning the vehicle tomorrow and just have to provide them my claim #.
> hopefully it goes smoothly, only other rental claim ive done was last year with a different cc (rbc infite)



Not car rental, but they covered me for ~$9,000 USD of fraud in Vegas that from their point of view would have looked VERY questionable. Incredibly smooth, zero issues. I have never dealt with a better CC company, they gave me the benefit of the doubt at every turn and had my back.

----------


## holden

> has anyone filed a car rental claim with their Capital Aspire Travel card?
> had a rock chip the front window on my rental earlier today.
> called C1 and opened a claim, received an email with a form that i need to submit with informations regarding my rental and cc statements. (mail only, not email?)
> returning the vehicle tomorrow and just have to provide them my claim #.
> hopefully it goes smoothly, only other rental claim ive done was last year with a different cc (rbc infite)



I've filed a rental insurance claim on my Cap1 Aspire Cash World card and it was handled very well. Once I submitted the correct forms they took care of it all and I was never contacted again. I've also had very good experience with their trip delay coverage.

----------


## taemo

> Not car rental, but they covered me for ~$9,000 USD of fraud in Vegas that from their point of view would have looked VERY questionable. Incredibly smooth, zero issues. I have never dealt with a better CC company, they gave me the benefit of the doubt at every turn and had my back.



Nice!
Yesterday I submitted all the documents regarding my car rental via email, called them earlier this morning and they are now reviewing my form. Hopefully all goes smoothly.

Seriously hope that they will keep honoring grandfathered Travel World Elite accounts.

Otherwise the next premium CC I might be interested on getting is the MBNA Rewards World Elite MC
https://rewards.mbna.ca/worldelite?src=DAAU81

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm probably swapping my rbc avion for rbc westjet. Truthfully westjet is the airline I use most, so should work out good.

----------


## Mostwanted

Anyone recommend a really good Travel rewards Credit Card?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I believe the Amex gold card is the best overall for travel, either doing the math or going off reviews from various credit sites, it appears to always be top 1 or 2. 

Think I'm going to drop my aeroplan visa on account Air Canada is a terrible company and move over to using my gold amex, but I am going to read into the Westjet Mastercard to see what its point accrual and rewards/benefits look like.

----------


## flipstah

> Anyone recommend a really good Travel rewards Credit Card?



AMEX Gold the WJ card for great returns. Aeroplan sucks. 

Overall, the best one I found was the ScotiaBank Momentum Infinite

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Got my new Capital One Aspire Travel sent to me yesterday, refreshed out to 2021 complete with the grandfathered 10k bonus points per year. So if anyone is worried they might lose theirs, you won't.

----------


## FixedGear

> BMO WE yearly fee is waived if you bank with them and are on the premium plan. The premium plan is $30/month but free if you maintain a minimum $6000 balance. So it can be free if you can maintain the balance.
> 
> All the other banks offer something similar with their high end cards.



I'm moving back to Canada soon and was going to get this BMO CashBack World Elite Mastercard, since the $120 annual fee is waived if you keep >$6k in a BMO Premium bank account (which also has fees waived). However, it seems they lowered their cash back to 1.5%... 

Does anyone know of a better cash back card, ideally bank account? I wish RBC offered something similar cause I like RBC.

----------


## ExtraSlow

If you fly with westjet the RBC westjet cards are outstanding. Not so handy if your travel is usually other carriers.

----------


## FixedGear

> If you fly with westjet the RBC westjet cards are outstanding. Not so handy if your travel is usually other carriers.



Great, thanks. I fly with American Airlines since I've been living in the states the last several years, but I'm not sure how that will change once I move back to Canada.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

The perks of the Westjet card are actually really great, in regards to the yearly travel partner flight they offer and free checked bags with tickets purchased via the card. However the point/westjet dollars accrual isn't worth using the card actively though imo.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> The perks of the Westjet card are actually really great, in regards to the yearly travel partner flight they offer and free checked bags with tickets purchased via the card. However the point/westjet dollars accrual isn't worth using the card actively though imo.



Do you still have to pay the airline taxes with the buddy pass? Or is it a straight up $99 Flight in CAN/US? $299 Europe or whatever it is? Last time I flew to Europe the flight was $200 and taxes were $700 which is why I ask.

----------


## roopi

> Do you still have to pay the airline taxes with the buddy pass? Or is it a straight up $99 Flight in CAN/US? $299 Europe or whatever it is? Last time I flew to Europe the flight was $200 and taxes were $700 which is why I ask.



You pay the taxes still.

- Travel to Canada and the Continental US for $99 (plus taxes, fees and charges)
- Travel to Hawaii, Mexico, Central America and the Caribbean for $299 (plus taxes, fees and charges)
- Travel to anywhere WestJet flies in Europe for $399 (plus taxes, fees and charges)

----------


## 88CRX

Best bang for your buck is to use the buddy pass around Christmas when the base flight prices are way higher then normal. If you have to travel in Canada around Christmas the WestJet card makes total sense.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> You pay the taxes still.
> 
> - Travel to Canada and the Continental US for $99 (plus taxes, fees and charges)
> - Travel to Hawaii, Mexico, Central America and the Caribbean for $299 (plus taxes, fees and charges)
> - Travel to anywhere WestJet flies in Europe for $399 (plus taxes, fees and charges)



Ah, I see. So it's not really a good deal at all then for general travel, just maybe for domestic travel in peak seasons. Kind of like Airmiles used to be. As mentioned above I can see how this would still be good for people with family outside Alberta but doesn't seem like it is good for much else on the flight side.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> Do you still have to pay the airline taxes with the buddy pass? Or is it a straight up $99 Flight in CAN/US? $299 Europe or whatever it is? Last time I flew to Europe the flight was $200 and taxes were $700 which is why I ask.



It states +taxes, fees and charges on top of the $99/299/399 amount depending on where you're going, so same as aeroplan more or less in that regard but it depends on where you're flying from. Flying out of YYC has a lot of good deals to the rest of the world so it might negate the buddy pass in some cases but could make for a cheap trip.

If you wanted to find out the taxes and fees, you should just be able to look up the flight on westjets site directly and look at the price of the flight tickets itself and the taxes and fees for said tickets, replace the cost of the flight ticket with the buddy pass value depending on where you're going. Should still be better than paying outright in most cases.

One of the posts in this thread gives some pretty in depth info regarding the whole process/options regarding the card and buddy pass - https://www.disboards.com/threads/we...-card.3599219/

----------


## bjstare

I've had the WJ World Elite basically since it came out, and used all my companion flights to go to various places in the states. Usually the taxes aren't bad at all (only a couple hundred bucks at most for me). Something else that's kinda nice is you can use the free companion flight on plus seats as well, so it can end up being a pretty decent deal. Lastly if you fly a lot like I do and have gold status, you get 7% (i think?) back when you book a WJ flight with your WJ card.

TL; DR +1 for WJ World Elite. The more you fly WJ, the better it is.

----------


## Little Dragon

In general, is the best bang for buck with the WJ World Elite to use it for Europe trips? Overall it works out well for me since my partner can only travel during peak seasons but still want to optimize it further.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> In general, is the best bang for buck with the WJ World Elite to use it for Europe trips? Overall it works out well for me since my partner can only travel during peak seasons but still want to optimize it further.



Based on my recent experiences, I would say not - my $900 ticket to London was $200 airfare and $700 taxes so you might as well just look for a deal on your own. If you fly at peak times of the year though it might sway back in your favor.

Your best deals are going to be domestic travel in peak times (Christmas / New Years) where the taxes will remain relatively low but the fares go sky high.

----------


## JustinL

Roger's bank is further eroding the value of that card by lowering all the cash back percentages in May. Roger's bank is also useless for a dispute I had with a merchant. Definitely would not recommend this card anymore.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Roger's bank is further eroding the value of that card by lowering all the cash back percentages in May. Roger's bank is also useless for a dispute I had with a merchant. Definitely would not recommend this card anymore.



Why am I not surprised that a telcom provider is finding new ways to screw everyone over  :ROFL!:  Seriously though that does suck - looks like the Home Trust is one of the only options now.

----------


## Khyron

> Why am I not surprised that a telcom provider is finding new ways to screw everyone over  Seriously though that does suck - looks like the Home Trust is one of the only options now.



Has anyone gotten this one recently? I applied a few months ago after one of the Amazon notices, and nothing. Credit score just under 800, but I'm thinking they are swamped.

----------


## taemo

> Has anyone gotten this one recently? I applied a few months ago after one of the Amazon notices, and nothing. Credit score just under 800, but I'm thinking they are swamped.



got mine beginning of February, use it mostly for automated US subscription and purchases.
no TAP and not being able to change PIN means I will rarely use it for day to day use.

----------


## [email protected]

I tried searching but couldn't find anything on the TD Visa Infinite Privilege. There's 60 pages in this thread so forgive me if I missed it.

Any thoughts on that card? I've never had anything with aeroplan before.

I currently have a National Bank World Elite MC. I have had this for years but I just cant deal with National Bank anymore.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Has anyone gotten this one recently? I applied a few months ago after one of the Amazon notices, and nothing. Credit score just under 800, but I'm thinking they are swamped.



I still don't have mine, it's been 3-4 weeks. The family members who also signed up for it have got theirs though. I think it's been getting a TON of online exposure since the Amazon cancellation that they are getting slammed with applications. And probably even more now that the Rogers/Fido cards suck now.

----------


## Strider

> I tried searching but couldn't find anything on the TD Visa Infinite Privilege. There's 60 pages in this thread so forgive me if I missed it.
> Any thoughts on that card? I've never had anything with aeroplan before.
> I currently have a National Bank World Elite MC. I have had this for years but I just cant deal with National Bank anymore.



The TD Visa Infinite Privilege is a bit overpriced for the perks.
I got more value out of the Platinum American Express, and it was only $100 more for annual fee if you factor in the $200 annual travel credit.

Whether or not either of them is worth the high fee is an entirely different debate.

----------


## JLau

> The TD Visa Infinite Privilege is a bit overpriced for the perks.
> I got more value out of the Platinum American Express, and it was only $100 more for annual fee if you factor in the $200 annual travel credit.
> 
> Whether or not either of them is worth the high fee is an entirely different debate.



TD Visa Infinite is no charge if you have select service account with TD, thats one of my favourite cards.

Got my American Express platinum 6 months ago, absolutely loving it. High annual fees, but great perks, especially if you like dining out and travel quite a bit. Centurion lounge in HK was pretty nice.

----------


## sabad66

FYI, new Rogers World Elite coming out soon. This is why they diluted the benefits of their existing Platinum MC.

Can’t find any official Rogers web pages showing the details but I got this in my email today:




> The Rogers World Elite Mastercard gives you access to our highest rate of cash back rewards, everywhere you shop - with no caps or hidden fees. Plus, there's no Annual Fee!
> -Earn 4% unlimited cash back on all your purchases made in a foreign currency1
> -Earn 2% unlimited cash back rewards on Rogers products and services including your Rogers, Fido or chatr monthly bill1
> -Earn 1.75% unlimited cash back on all other purchases1
> -Enjoy insurance benefits3 at no extra cost, including: Extended Warranty and Purchase Protection, Rental Car Collision/Damage, Out-of-Province/Out-of-Country Emergency Medical, Trip Interruption and Trip Cancellation



Good card overall, especially considering there is no yearly fee. Like the existing platinum, biggest drawback is cashback once per year unless you have a Rogers/Fido payment that you can apply cashback to any time.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> FYI, new Rogers World Elite coming out soon. This is why they diluted the benefits of their existing Platinum MC.
> 
> Can’t find any official Rogers web pages showing the details but I got this in my email today:
> 
> 
> 
> Good card overall, especially considering there is no yearly fee. Like the existing platinum, biggest drawback is cashback once per year unless you have a Rogers/Fido payment that you can apply cashback to any time.



Is there only no annual fee for Rogers customers? Also, how can anyone trust them not to change their policies down the road after they just neutered their previous card? And yeah the once per year cashback kind of sucks, even though it's technically not really different than getting it more often. 1.75% is low as well, but I don't think there are many 2% cards left these days and those have annual fees. Decent card as long as they don't lower the benefits after they have you signed up like they did with the last one.

----------


## bjstare

> TD Visa Infinite is no charge if you have select service account with TD, thats one of my favourite cards.



I believe you are confusing First Class Travel Infinite with Infinite Privilege.

----------


## Strider

> TD Visa Infinite is no charge if you have select service account with TD, thats one of my favourite cards.
> Got my American Express platinum 6 months ago, absolutely loving it. High annual fees, but great perks, especially if you like dining out and travel quite a bit. Centurion lounge in HK was pretty nice.



There's 3 TD Visa Infinite cards (Aeroplan, Cash Back, and First Class Travel), I recently switched from the First Class Travel to the Cash Back (3% cash back on certain categories) and find it better for my needs than the Aeroplan Visa Infinite.

But he was asking about the Aeroplan Visa Infinite Privilege, which has a $399 annual fee (TD wouldn't waive even $120 of it with an All inclusive account). The Amex Plat is much better for only $100 more.

----------


## [email protected]

> But he was asking about the Aeroplan Visa Infinite Privilege, which has a $399 annual fee (TD wouldn't waive even $120 of it with an All inclusive account). The Amex Plat is much better for only $100 more.



Yes, correct. I was at TD today and exactly as you mentioned they would not waive the $120 portion of the fees. I am nervous about AMEX and its usefulness in the sense that I do know of a few merchants that dont accept it. I never carry cash and I generally only have one personal CC. My Infinite Privilege is in the mail.

----------


## roopi

TD has been waiving my fee each year with the select service account. It is the Visa Intimate cash back card with the $120 fee. I was thinking of seeing if they will upgrade the card to the privilege and still waive the fee.

----------


## Strider

> TD has been waiving my fee each year with the select service account. It is the Visa Intimate cash back card with the $120 fee.



This is standard. Select Service is called "All Inclusive" now



> I was thinking of seeing if they will upgrade the card to the privilege and still waive the fee.



Report back how that goes... In my experience (and others'), they won't even waive $120 out of the $399 much less the full $399.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> they won't even waive $120 out of the $399 much less the full $399.






> I was thinking of seeing if they will upgrade the card to the privilege and still waive the fee.






> But he was asking about the Aeroplan Visa Infinite Privilege, which has a $399 annual fee (TD wouldn't waive even $120 of it with an All inclusive account). The Amex Plat is much better for only $100 more.




Oh man, thanks to this thread, gonna save $251/year from here on, stupid eHarmony auto renewal.  :Bang Head: 



Was logging into TD to prove TD's been waviering $120 in my select account against $399 Infinite Privilege for me in the past years... but got rid of the Infinite Privilege sometimes in summer to just Infinite Aeroplan, the Privilege removed way too many previous peaks it was annoying (can be referenced few pages back in this thread), the paperless records doesn't go back that far. Sometimes for situations like these, wish to go back on paper statements and keep them 5+ years laying around the house lol.

----------


## Strider

> Was logging into TD to prove TD's been waviering $120 in my select account against $399 Infinite Privilege for me in the past years...



Must be an exemption for real ballers, not wannabes like me  :Cry:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Must be an exemption for real ballers, not wannabes like me



They just waive it if you keep a certain balance in your chequing account. That money is probably better off sitting in investments, so it really isn't much of a perk.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> They just waive it if you keep a certain balance in your chequing account. That money is probably better off sitting in investments, so it really isn't much of a perk.



Td select account, now the all inclusive. Yes if u keep over $5,000 balance they'll waiver cc up to $120. 

What the others are saying is td aeroplan infinite privilege of $399/ year. Td won't even provide the $120 waiver. No idea why td override $399-$120 for me. But since the summer, went back to a regular td aeroplan infinite... as imo inifinite privilege peaks aren't worth it anymore; at least I'm not getting good use out of that cc.

----------


## jwslam

> looks like the Home Trust is one of the only options now.



Appled Feb 27. Received approval email today. Zero communication between the two events.

----------


## LadyLuck

Any have the Rogers MC and switched to their World Elite MC?

Min 80K income or 150K combined household
No annual fee
4% back on foreign currency
2% back on rogers
1.75% back on others

https://imgur.com/a/nKeph

----------


## Swank

^sweet, that's good to know as they are dropping the cash back on the current Rogers card from 1.75% to 1.25%. I'd make that switch for sure as long as the cash back can be used for anything.

----------


## max_boost

> Any have the Rogers MC and switched to their World Elite MC?
> 
> Min 80K income or 150K combined household
> No annual fee
> 4% back on foreign currency
> 2% back on rogers
> 1.75% back on others
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/nKeph



Yup! Auto approval since I had the regular Rogers MC previously.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Any have the Rogers MC and switched to their World Elite MC?
> 
> Min 80K income or 150K combined household
> No annual fee
> 4% back on foreign currency
> 2% back on rogers
> 1.75% back on others
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/nKeph



I don't have the Roger's Mastercard so I'm going to have to wait a couple months before I can apply for it, but that's the plan for now.

----------


## sneek

> Appled Feb 27. Received approval email today. Zero communication between the two events.



I applied for my Home Trust card in January and just got it last week. Not being able to change the pin is a huge pain but it seems as though their stupid website is incompatible with MINT...so I am locked out of the online portal too

----------


## sabad66

> ^sweet, that's good to know as they are dropping the cash back on the current Rogers card from 1.75% to 1.25%. I'd make that switch for sure as long as the cash back can be used for anything.



Cashback has some conditions same as the current Platinum... it's cashback any time against Rogers products (bills, phones, accessories, blue jays tickets, etc), but if you want true cash back you can do it once per year if you call them in the fall and they apply a statement credit on your January bill.

So if you have a monthly Rogers bill it's essentially a monthly cashback like most other cashback cards, but if not then it's once per year cashback.

----------


## Swank

^Ah OK, that'll work, it's a pain in the ass that it's only once a year but it lines up well with Christmas bills. How did you guys get notified about the option to switch? I haven't seen an email yet, nor anything when I log in to check my account.

----------


## sabad66

> ^Ah OK, that'll work, it's a pain in the ass that it's only once a year but it lines up well with Christmas bills. How did you guys get notified about the option to switch? I haven't seen an email yet, nor anything when I log in to check my account.



I got the email about a month ago, clicked the link, and said it was successful.

I was reading on the RFD thread that people have been able to call in to the customer service line and get upgraded. Try that if you haven't seen the email (and checked yoru junk mail folder)

----------


## JLau

Amex platinum, Westjet elite, TD infinite are the ones i have, love them all for different reasons.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Amex platinum, Westjet elite, TD infinite are the ones i have, love them all for different reasons.



But I think all of your cards have 1 common reason, they all owned by a baller.

----------


## JLau

> But I think all of your cards have 1 common reason, they all owned by a baller.



you are the big baller  :Burn Out:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Appled Feb 27. Received approval email today. Zero communication between the two events.



Wait time was brutal for me too but I have it now and it works as expected.

Can’t change the pin but it takes 5 seconds to commit another pin to memory and you’re good to go.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> But I think all of your cards have 1 common reason, they all owned by a baller.




#fact

----------


## Strider

> Amex platinum, Westjet elite, TD infinite are the ones i have, love them all for different reasons.



Almost $1,000 in annual fees, awesome.

----------


## Lex350

> if you are looking to fly ... RBC Avion is the best!!! i dont believe in the aeroplan or anything to do with Air Canada at that ... but with Avion you get the basic $1 a point plus I get gas from Esso so every 2 Esso extra points equal to 1 Avion point ... I am able to get ATLEAST 1 free flight to anywhere in North America per year (if not two).
> 
> The fact that there are absolutely no blackout dates, its pretty freakin good. If you can find the flight on Expedia (or any other website), call them up and they'll book the flight right away.






That's my card too. I put my divorce on that thing so I had multiple free flights for 4 years! I don't know whether to laugh or cry about that!?

----------


## JLau

> Almost $1,000 in annual fees, awesome.



TD card waived
Westjet $120, but companion ticket, waived baggage alone already pays for itself
Amex $700, $200 annual travel credit, and other perks i would normally have paid for, doesn't work out to be that bad

----------


## D'z Nutz

> I don't have the Roger's Mastercard so I'm going to have to wait a couple months before I can apply for it, but that's the plan for now.



I didn't realize this until earlier this week, but Roger's opened up for new applicants for this card and I got the email this morning that I was approved. I still think nothing tops the Amazon card, but this will have to do for now.

----------


## holden

> I didn't realize this until earlier this week, but Roger's opened up for new applicants for this card and I got the email this morning that I was approved. I still think nothing tops the Amazon card, but this will have to do for now.



Why do you prefer the Amazon Visa over the Rogers WE MC? I actually prefer the Rogers WE as you net an additional 1.5% back on forex purchases (as opposed to 0% on the Amazon Visa) and the WE benefits. Of course I have been a Rogers customer for almost 20 years so I don't really mind the cash back on Rogers bills.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Why do you prefer the Amazon Visa over the Rogers WE MC? I actually prefer the Rogers WE as you net an additional 1.5% back on forex purchases (as opposed to 0% on the Amazon Visa) and the WE benefits. Of course I have been a Rogers customer for almost 20 years so I don't really mind the cash back on Rogers bills.



I think you answered your own question - there are limitations on the redemption as it isn't straight cash. I think you can apply for straight cash, but then I believe you get it once per year and that is annoying (that's how it used to work, anyway). Basically they make it a hassle for you unless you pump the money right back into Rogers. Maybe their new cards are better but I haven't looked into them.

Also the Amazon card wasn't 0%, it was still 1% cash back on all purchases including foreign purchases on top of the zero FX fee, or 2% for any transactions done through Amazon (foreign or otherwise) on top of the zero FX fee. If I recall, the only difference between the two cards for normal purchases was 0.5% and only if you wanted to spend that money on your Rogers/Fido bills.

The Home Trust card is the same as the Amazon card pretty much, but wait times are brutal because of the huge backlog created when Chase pulled out of Canada.

----------


## npham

I was going to get the Rogers WE MC but it's just a pain in the ass to have another credit card, so I'm just going to eat those FE fees to keep things simple. I figure I'll spend $5-7000CAD in Europe, and that works out to be $125-175 in fees. It's not that bad in the whole scheme of things.

----------


## mzdspd

Has anyone ever dealt with Theft insurance on a Credit Card?

I had a camera lost/stolen (within the 90 days after purchased) while in europe so I submitted my claim and now they just sent me a letter that they want a notarized letter stating that the camera was lost/stolen. Has anyone else encountered this while dealing with a credit card?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Has anyone ever dealt with Theft insurance on a Credit Card?
> 
> I had a camera lost/stolen (within the 90 days after purchased) while in europe so I submitted my claim and now they just sent me a letter that they want a notarized letter stating that the camera was lost/stolen. Has anyone else encountered this while dealing with a credit card?



I have not from a credit card but it isn't uncommon for insurance claims for lost/stolen items to require something that decreases the chances of a fraudulent claim. They also often want a copy of the police report that you would have filed. Basically since fraudulent claims like that are so easy to make, they are trying to attach some accountability to it. 

What card is it?

----------


## rx7boi

I've been thinking about ditching the RBC Westjet Mastercard and going to the TD Travel Visa or even a cashback card. The fiancee and I rarely travel and if we do, the WJ dollars are only good towards the base fare.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I've been thinking about ditching the RBC Westjet Mastercard and going to the TD Travel Visa or even a cashback card. The fiancee and I rarely travel and if we do, the WJ dollars are only good towards the base fare.



The WJ card is good for people who travel westjet, because of the companion fare, free luggage etc. As a general rewards card it's not impressive.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> The WJ card is good for people who travel westjet, because of the companion fare, free luggage etc. As a general rewards card it's not impressive.



I'm tempted to drop the WJ card as well. Really, the only reason I still bank with RBC these days. Does TD have any decent cash back cards? I haven't looked in a while.

----------


## rx7boi

> The WJ card is good for people who travel westjet, because of the companion fare, free luggage etc. As a general rewards card it's not impressive.



Agreed. It was helpful a couple times when we went to the States and it was nice to have the flights covered, but I'd like to move to something that has more day-to-day utility.

The companion flight voucher is nice and I'll be able to use it towards our honeymoon in November. When the renewal in May rolls around, I'm cancelling this card haha.

----------


## mzdspd

> I have not from a credit card but it isn't uncommon for insurance claims for lost/stolen items to require something that decreases the chances of a fraudulent claim. They also often want a copy of the police report that you would have filed. Basically since fraudulent claims like that are so easy to make, they are trying to attach some accountability to it. 
> 
> What card is it?



It is tangerine Cashback MC.

So I called them and they basically said a police report would count as the same. The issue is that this camera was stolen/lost between London-Toronto-Edmonton. So makes it more difficult to file a police report. I think I may just try to file a report at EIA and that should work.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> It is tangerine Cashback MC.
> 
> So I called them and they basically said a police report would count as the same. The issue is that this camera was stolen/lost between London-Toronto-Edmonton. So makes it more difficult to file a police report. I think I may just try to file a report at EIA and that should work.



Yeah just get it on record somewhere and you're probably good to go. Basically they just want to set it up such that if you're caught lying, there are greater consequences (such as a charge for falsifying a police report). I've got to wonder how often this is abused though, as there is no way they could ever prove it nor would they dedicate the resources to investigate anything but the largest claims. 

The police report is better than a notarized letter anyway because it doesn't cost you anything.

----------


## mzdspd

> Yeah just get it on record somewhere and you're probably good to go. Basically they just want to set it up such that if you're caught lying, there are greater consequences (such as a charge for falsifying a police report). I've got to wonder how often this is abused though, as there is no way they could ever prove it nor would they dedicate the resources to investigate anything but the largest claims. 
> 
> The police report is better than a notarized letter anyway because it doesn't cost you anything.



Yeah definitely and apparently I am 3$ over the amount that does Not require a police report haha.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Yeah definitely and apparently I am 3$ over the amount that does Not require a police report haha.



 :ROFL!:  They have to draw the line somewhere I guess. Hope it works out  :thumbs up:

----------


## jwslam

> Yeah definitely and apparently I am 3$ over the amount that does Not require a police report haha.



What is that line, so I know for next time lol

----------


## mzdspd

> What is that line, so I know for next time lol



500$

----------


## msommers

So I see AE has their bonus 25,000 Aeroplan sign-up bonus again...but they seem pretty wishy-washy about the welcome bonus for former card holders, and unless I'm not reading the page correctly, the $150/yr fee is not waived.

https://www.americanexpress.com/ca/e...oldRewardsCard

If this is true and it's not the good deal it once was, what's the best way to accumulate more Aeroplan points?

----------


## shakalaka

Still using Avion and I do like them for travel, rental and all that stuff. Picked up a second one for my Professional Corporation as well. In the past you were able to transfer your Esso Extra points to Avion as well and while you didn't get credit for 1 for 1 it was still good as I didn't use Esso points for anything else, but now it seems like that has been stopped. Can't transfer the Esso points to Avion anymore it looks like.

----------


## nzwasp

What is a good travel rewards card for personal use?

We currently use RBC Avion which I think is actually quite shit. You accrue at $1 per point but you cant redeem at $1 per point WTF. Also you can only use the points for flight rewards when you book a return flight - it cant be used for one ways. I have 330k of points right now and I was going to use it to pay back with points but then I discovered that my points are only worth like $1800 instead of the $3300 I was expecting.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> We currently use RBC Avion which I think is actually quite shit. You accrue at $1 per point but you cant redeem at $1 per point WTF.



So, you want 100% cash back? Let me know if you find one haha.

As for the rest of it, yeah any card that does not give you 100% flexibility on travel or forces you to use their own travel agency is garbage IMO.

I haven't looked into cards much now that the good Capital One is gone (I am grandfathered in thankfully).

This one looks pretty good to use until Feb 2019:

https://apply.mbna.ca/applicationfor...eImumZzMxOdGSQ

----------


## BMDUBS

So is the consensus that the Rogers World Elite is the best cash back card out there right now? I am searching for a new cash back card as MBNA is reducing my current cash back card to 0.5%. Any suggestions for cash back cards that include travel/rental car insurance would be excellent!

----------


## sabad66

> So is the consensus that the Rogers World Elite is the best cash back card out there right now? I am searching for a new cash back card as MBNA is reducing my current cash back card to 0.5%. Any suggestions for cash back cards that include travel/rental car insurance would be excellent!



I would say that the Rogers WE is the best cashback card at the moment. haven't found anything better and it's pretty much my daily driver along with my BMO WE (use the BMO for food, travel, entertainment only since i get 2.1%ish on those categories)




Not that i need another card, but i came across the stack CC on RFD. It's a prepaid card so no hard credit hit (I think they do a soft one tho), but the nice thing is their promo they have on right now which they will pay either Netflix/Spotify/Tidal for a year if you pay using your Stack CC balance. Netflix is covered up to 10.99 a month so essentially a $131.88 sign up bonus over a year. They also have deals like $1 or $2 off purchases at Mcds, Tims, Starbucks from what i was reading.

I signed up a couple days ago so still waiting for card to arrive. I'll probably only end up using it for the year of netflix and the fast food discounts but figured its worth sharing here.

www.getstack.ca

----------


## jacky4566

> So I see AE has their bonus 25,000 Aeroplan sign-up bonus again...but they seem pretty wishy-washy about the welcome bonus for former card holders, and unless I'm not reading the page correctly, the $150/yr fee is not waived.
> 
> https://www.americanexpress.com/ca/e...oldRewardsCard
> 
> If this is true and it's not the good deal it once was, what's the best way to accumulate more Aeroplan points?



Nah they stopped giving the Welcome bonus to former card holders. They called me out on it too ROFL. "So mr.Jacky4566. You have already received 3 welcome bonuses in the past. Is that correct?"

----------


## Khyron

> I would say that the Rogers WE is the best cashback card at the moment. haven't found anything better and it's pretty much my daily driver along with my BMO WE (use the BMO for food, travel, entertainment only since i get 2.1%ish on those categories)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that i need another card, but i came across the stack CC on RFD. It's a prepaid card so no hard credit hit (I think they do a soft one tho), but the nice thing is their promo they have on right now which they will pay either Netflix/Spotify/Tidal for a year if you pay using your Stack CC balance. Netflix is covered up to 10.99 a month so essentially a $131.88 sign up bonus over a year. They also have deals like $1 or $2 off purchases at Mcds, Tims, Starbucks from what i was reading.
> 
> I signed up a couple days ago so still waiting for card to arrive. I'll probably only end up using it for the year of netflix and the fast food discounts but figured its worth sharing here.
> 
> www.getstack.ca



Sweet thanks - signed up as well.

----------


## max_boost

Rogers WE is a great card. $29 fee waived if you have a Rogers/Fido account. 1.75% on everything. 

Great for traveling as you get 4% back but factoring in 2.5% Forex it's still 1.5%. 

Only thing I dislike is the low credit limit.

----------


## nzwasp

> So, you want 100% cash back? Let me know if you find one haha.
> 
> As for the rest of it, yeah any card that does not give you 100% flexibility on travel or forces you to use their own travel agency is garbage IMO.
> 
> I haven't looked into cards much now that the good Capital One is gone (I am grandfathered in thankfully).
> 
> This one looks pretty good to use until Feb 2019:
> 
> https://apply.mbna.ca/applicationfor...eImumZzMxOdGSQ



No - ok so $1 per point and I have say 350,000 points currently. I want to redeem for 3500$ worth of shit not 2500 or whatever they are offering me.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> No - ok so $1 per point and I have say 350,000 points currently. I want to redeem for 3500$ worth of shit not 2500 or whatever they are offering me.



Oh ok, but the way you originally said it, you wanted to accrue at 1pt/$ and redeem at $1/pt which means 100% cash back haha. No doubt that would be awesome  :Smilie: 

I don't know what your card advertises, but you are describing a 100pt per dollar system which is giving you less than 1% back. That is indeed quite crappy. Even free/zero fee cards give at least 1% back and sometimes more than that.

Not to mention I am pretty sure you need to use RBC's garbage travel agency to book travel unless something has changed.

----------


## realazy

> No - ok so $1 per point and I have say 350,000 points currently. I want to redeem for 3500$ worth of shit not 2500 or whatever they are offering me.



https://www.ratehub.ca/credit-cards/...rd-point-value

When you opt for a travel rewards card that doesn't give a strict dollar value, your reward percentage is highly dependent on which type of travel you choose. If you redeem for routes that are frequently discounted you get much less bang for your points.

If you don't like playing that game, go for a strict cash back card that gives you a flat percentage like the Rogers WE that gives 1.75%.

You are also trying to pay off a dollar balance with travel rewards, which is arguably the worst use of points. The next worst is redeeming travel points for merchandise.

Travel points are best used for travel, if you don't want to use it for travel, don't use a travel rewards card.

----------


## sabad66

> Rogers WE is a great card. $29 fee waived if you have a Rogers/Fido account. 1.75% on everything. 
> 
> Great for traveling as you get 4% back but factoring in 2.5% Forex it's still 1.5%. 
> 
> Only thing I dislike is the low credit limit.



Don't have any complaints about low limit from my side. Can't you ask them to increase it?

My limit was 10k when i first got the card, but they recently upped it 12.5k without me asking... they simply sent an email saying i qualified and clicked the link to accept it. I did have the old Rogers platinum before i converted to the WE so maybe it's cuz i have longer history with them?

----------


## secol

> Rogers WE is a great card. $29 fee waived if you have a Rogers/Fido account. 1.75% on everything. 
> 
> Great for traveling as you get 4% back but factoring in 2.5% Forex it's still 1.5%. 
> 
> Only thing I dislike is the low credit limit.



there's no annual fee at all is there? what is the $29 fee you are talking about?

----------


## J-hop

Didn’t want to make a new post but I’m thinking of getting a second card. Must be a MasterCard.

I’m considering the following:
-tangerine moneyback MC
-BMO cashback MC
-Rogers platinum MC

I’m a Rogers customer so I’m thinking the Rogers card is the one to go with, also gets money back at Costco which is a plus some cards don’t seem to have and appears to have on average the best cashback.

My expenditures almost all happen at one of the following:
Sobeys, restaurants, Canadian tire, auto stores, Costco, amazon and no particular gas stations

I don’t really travel and don’t ever use miles (my aeroplan visa has enough points to fly two people to Maui round trip first class), so obviously I have no interest in flight rewards.

To me from what I’ve seen the Rogers platinum sounds like the right one, are there any MasterCards I’m missing??

----------


## sabad66

> Didn’t want to make a new post but I’m thinking of getting a second card. Must be a MasterCard.
> 
> I’m considering the following:
> -tangerine moneyback MC
> -BMO cashback MC
> -Rogers platinum MC
> 
> I’m a Rogers customer so I’m thinking the Rogers card is the one to go with, also gets money back at Costco which is a plus some cards don’t seem to have and appears to have on average the best cashback.
> 
> ...



Rogers WE is better than the Platinum (1.75% Cashback vs 1.5%, World Elite perks like insurance), but a bit tougher to qualify for. If you can't qualify for WE then the Platinum is a good runner up. Since you're a Rogers customer, i'd say they are hands down the best for your situation. Free companion cards for spouses if that interests you as well. 

For us it works really good as we put almost everything on it. We earn anywhere from $40-60/month, and it gets applied monthly at the same time my Rogers bill auto-payment happens. If you don't want to do it monthly like this with your Rogers bill, you can save them up and ask for a yearly statement credit. I believe the window is from Nov 1-Dec 31 to ask, and it gets applied on your Jan statement.

----------


## J-hop

> Rogers WE is better than the Platinum (1.75% Cashback vs 1.5%, World Elite perks like insurance), but a bit tougher to qualify for. If you can't qualify for WE then the Platinum is a good runner up. Since you're a Rogers customer, i'd say they are hands down the best for your situation. Free companion cards for spouses if that interests you as well. 
> 
> For us it works really good as we put almost everything on it. We earn anywhere from $40-60/month, and it gets applied monthly at the same time my Rogers bill auto-payment happens. If you don't want to do it monthly like this with your Rogers bill, you can save them up and ask for a yearly statement credit. I believe the window is from Nov 1-Dec 31 to ask, and it gets applied on your Jan statement.



Yea I was looking at WE but my only question was what happens if I lose my job? Do they cancel? Or you start paying some high fee?

----------


## max_boost

For a no fee card, I guess they waived the $29 fee on the WE Rogers, it's fantastic.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Yea I was looking at WE but my only question was what happens if I lose my job? Do they cancel? Or you start paying some high fee?



They haven't even asked for any proof of my income yet and I've had it since they started issuing them. Not sure how or if they are going to even check.

----------


## J-hop

> They haven't even asked for any proof of my income yet and I've had it since they started issuing them. Not sure how or if they are going to even check.



Good to know!

----------


## Crazyjoker77

Well first year with the rogers card and have just over 1k in rewards. Is calling in before Dec1 still the only way to redeem them for statement credit? I miss the auto redemption of the amazon/chase card.

----------


## sabad66

> Well first year with the rogers card and have just over 1k in rewards. Is calling in before Dec1 still the only way to redeem them for statement credit? I miss the auto redemption of the amazon/chase card.



i believe i read on RFD that you can submit a ticket online if that works better for you.

You're probably already aware, but if you have a monthly rogers/fido bill you can turn on auto redemption against those payments.

----------


## 403ep3

Anyone keep track of how long it took for them to get the WJ companion pass? Signed up about a month ago and wanted to use the companion pass for Christmas/NYE travel.

----------


## roopi

Mine took about 4 weeks

----------


## msommers

Is it a coupon code that you use during the purchase process? I'm thinking about applying for this to use for a trip to Europe next year but with no indication of when exactly you get the pass...

----------


## roopi

> Is it a coupon code that you use during the purchase process? I'm thinking about applying for this to use for a trip to Europe next year but with no indication of when exactly you get the pass...



When you login to your Westjet account under the Westjet Rewards -> Vouchers section it shows a Voucher number and a click now button. I'm assuming if you book via that button it activates. Not really sure as I haven't used it yet.

----------


## msommers

Did you receive an email or some notification when you got the voucher available through your WJ account?

----------


## roopi

> Did you receive an email or some notification when you got the voucher available through your WJ account?



I did not. Just logged in and noticed it was there.

----------


## msommers

Cheers!

----------


## 403ep3

I just got the voucher today, actually. On the booking page you just click on "companion voucher" and then you attach it later on. You pay 99-299, based on where you are booking, and you pay the taxes. Pretty easy process actually.

I haven't booked yet because I have to check in my dog.

----------


## The Cosworth

So just an update, while not a free card, got about $1200 in cashback from the Scotia Platinum Visa card everyone was talking about last year or the year before. Thinking of dumping my MBNA smart cash for the westjet card. Need a Mastercard for Costco.

----------


## alanaround

> I just got the voucher today, actually. On the booking page you just click on "companion voucher" and then you attach it later on. You pay 99-299, based on where you are booking, and you pay the taxes. Pretty easy process actually.
> 
> I haven't booked yet because I have to check in my dog.



Just to add (and this may seem obvious) but if any part of your WJ booking is operated by another carrier, you can't use your companion voucher for the booking but you can use your WJ dollars. I found this out when I tried to use it to go to Mexico City booking through WJ, but operated by Aeromexico. In the end, AM cancelled their flight and it was WJ metal anyways  :Bang Head: 

i just signed up for the Stack card, curious to see what it's all about.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hey, a question about those companion vouchers. So they have an expiry date, does that mean you have to book before that date or travel before that date?

----------


## alanaround

> Hey, a question about those companion vouchers. So they have an expiry date, does that mean you have to book before that date or travel before that date?



Book. Example is that mine expires/renews every July and we booked our vacation for this Christmas back in May using our companion voucher, and then it renewed in July.

----------


## 403ep3

So I had to book through the phone and used my companion voucher.. I log into my account and it still shows. Does it disappear after I travel or is this a glitch? I'm tempted to try booking on it again lol

----------


## sabad66

Just got an email from Rogers MC... looks like they are going to start allowing cashback against ANY purchase, not just Rogers products like before. Not sure when it starts, but definitely good news. Will be in increments of $20 just like the amazon card was.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Just got an email from Rogers MC... looks like they are going to start allowing cashback against ANY purchase, not just Rogers products like before. Not sure when it starts, but definitely good news. Will be in increments of $20 just like the amazon card was.



Are they still at 2% with 4% on foreign currency? If so that's pretty good.

----------


## msommers

No Annual Fee
2.5% FOREIGN CURRENCY CONVERSION
4% unlimited cash back rewards on all eligible purchases made in a foreign currency*1

1. Applicable if account in good standing. Non-eligible purchases include: cash advances, balance transfers, fees, interest, returns or payments. Cash back rewards earned based on purchase price only (excluding any associated transaction fees). Transactions billed in Canadian currency. Foreign currency transactions are converted to Canadian dollars at the Mastercard International rate on the date the transaction is posted. The rate applied to debits will be different than the rate applied to credits (rates established by Mastercard International and subject to change from time to time).

----

This seems like a very good replacement for the Chase Amazon Visa. Normally I like travelling with a Visa and MC but oh well.

----------


## cyra1ax

> Just got an email from Rogers MC... looks like they are going to start allowing cashback against ANY purchase, not just Rogers products like before. Not sure when it starts, but definitely good news. Will be in increments of $20 just like the amazon card was.



Finally. My pre-authorized Fido payments don’t qualify for redemption for some stupid reason. 
I haven’t seen this email yet, do you have the World Elite version?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> This seems like a very good replacement for the Chase Amazon Visa. Normally I like travelling with a Visa and MC but oh well.



I've been happy with the Home Trust Visa - only complaint is it has no tap, which literally everywhere in the UK uses, and was annoying on my last trip taking 10 times longer to pay than everyone else.

----------


## sabad66

> Are they still at 2% with 4% on foreign currency? If so that's pretty good.



4% foreign (but 2.5% fee so really it's net 1.5%)
2% CB on Rogers products
1.75% everything else




> Finally. My pre-authorized Fido payments don’t qualify for redemption for some stupid reason. 
> I haven’t seen this email yet, do you have the World Elite version?



yup, i have the WE. pretty sure it applies to all 3 of their cards though.

i got the email yesterday. it's also showing on their home page now too:
https://rogersbank.com/en/rogers_wor...ercard_details




> You asked, we listened! We're making some exciting changes to our rewards program
> Starting soon, you’ll be able to redeem your cash back rewards on any purchase1 you make on your Rogers Bank™ Mastercard®, anywhere Mastercard® is accepted at 44 million locations worldwide.
> 
> Get ready to turn your purchases into free purchases using your cash back rewards, including:
> 
> Rogers™ products and services
> Gas, groceries, restaurants and other everyday purchases
> Flights, gifts, home improvements and other big ticket purchases – the choice is yours!
> The redemption process stays the same – once you’ve earned a minimum of $20 in cash back rewards, you can start redeeming towards any eligible purchase.
> ...

----------


## Swank

> Just got an email from Rogers MC... looks like they are going to start allowing cashback against ANY purchase, not just Rogers products like before. Not sure when it starts, but definitely good news. Will be in increments of $20 just like the amazon card was.



I'm not convinced that's completely the case. There will still be ineligible purchases. Check out the middle of this page - https://rogersbank.com/en/how_to_red...h_back_rewards

One of the examples says "Purchases in red are ineligible for redemption". Hopefully they add some info as to what is ineligible. Also, I believe it starts in Feb 2019. It's a step in the right direction but don't forget you can ask for all of your cash back once a year, and now is the time to do it! I just requested mine last week. As long as you call them before Dec 1st you'll get the amount credited to your account in mid January (choose option 8 when you call).

----------


## sabad66

> I'm not convinced that's completely the case. There will still be ineligible purchases. Check out the middle of this page - https://rogersbank.com/en/how_to_red...h_back_rewards
> 
> One of the examples says "Purchases in red are ineligible for redemption". Hopefully they add some info as to what is ineligible. Also, I believe it starts in Feb 2019. It's a step in the right direction but don't forget you can ask for all of your cash back once a year, and now is the time to do it! I just requested mine last week. As long as you call them before Dec 1st you'll get the amount credited to your account in mid January (choose option 8 when you call).



there will always be some inelegible transactions... probably cash withdrawals, fees, interest, etc

but when i read this message here, to me it says pretty much any product/service purchases with the card will be eligible:




> Get ready to turn your purchases into free purchases using your cash back rewards, including:
> 
> Rogers™ products and services
> Gas, groceries, restaurants and other everyday purchases
> Flights, gifts, home improvements and other big ticket purchases – the choice is yours!

----------


## hurrdurr

Got that email too - excited by this!

I requested my statement credit of $700 to be applied last week. I was hoping it would be by next statement so that i would have 0 balance but i guess I can just pay it off for now and wait until it comes through

----------


## Swank

> there will always be some inelegible transactions... probably cash withdrawals, fees, interest, etc



Ah, never thought of those, well this will be pretty sweet then!

----------


## R-Audi

I went with an AMEX Cobalt a few months back.. starting to get annoyed that it isnt accepted everywhere. I kinda knew that going in, but figured I wouldnt notice it.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I went with an AMEX Cobalt a few months back.. starting to get annoyed that it isnt accepted everywhere. I kinda knew that going in, but figured I wouldnt notice it.



The few people I used to know who were for whatever reason drawn to AMEX have all since gotten rid of them. There are so many places that don't accept them both here and abroad. If you like a particular benefit and use it as a supplementary card it's fine, but it's extremely annoying if it's your only or primary card.

----------


## hurrdurr

> The few people I used to know who were for whatever reason drawn to AMEX have all since gotten rid of them. There are so many places that don't accept them both here and abroad. If you like a particular benefit and use it as a supplementary card it's fine, but it's extremely annoying if it's your only or primary card.



I churn them for the points

----------


## yellowsnow

> I churn them for the points ��



i thought they no longer allowed churning

----------


## msommers

Yeah AMEX figured out what was happening. They now no longer waive the first year and it's up their discretion if they even give you bonus points (though I can't speak to how hard or easy that is).

Not waiving the fee no longer makes it worthwhile, imo.

----------


## Proyecto2000

> I went with an AMEX Cobalt a few months back.. starting to get annoyed that it isnt accepted everywhere. I kinda knew that going in, but figured I wouldnt notice it.



I am on month number 2 of having the Starwood AMEX and man is it ever annoying that 1/3 of the time AMEX is not accepted. However the hotel points and the free night really make up for the annual fee and lack of card acceptance.

----------


## hurrdurr

> i thought they no longer allowed churning



I haven't been caught.

I've done it with the Gold and Business Rewards twice.

Rotating yearly.

----------


## Tik-Tok

AMEX, the new Diners Club Card

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I use the Scotia gold AMEX as my main card, accepted at all gas stations, major online retailers, most restaurants, most grocery stores sans Superstore. Dunno how you guys are saying it's not accepted at most places. For any places that don't accept it then I use my Visa which is just 1:1 for travel points instead of 4x on the AMEX for gas/grocery/restaurants/entertainment. Not the end of the world if someone doesn't accept Amex for myself.

Yeah I'm saying most this and that but I'll take most spots and get 4x the points over having to use an Aeroplan or Avion related card.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Still enjoy my RBC WJ mastercard. Used some points and the annual companion voucher to get a couple flights to Vegas for nearly free. Don't think we'll need the free checked bag, but who knows. Heck yes.

----------


## Perfect Dark

> Still enjoy my RBC WJ mastercard. Used some points and the annual companion voucher to get a couple flights to Vegas for nearly free. Don't think we'll need the free checked bag, but who knows. Heck yes.



We get a ton of value out of our WJ card. I just got back from a family trip to Orlando and saved $250 in baggage alone (4 girls = mucho luggage haha).

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's a great card for a lot of people. I basically never go anywhere WJ doesn't fly, so for me it's amazing.

----------


## killramos

I’m thinking about getting the WJ card for the wife, even just to visit her dad in Nova soctia it would be worth it, but having 2 premium cards seems like a Colossal waste and I really like my Avion.

----------


## roopi

> I’m thinking about getting the WJ card for the wife, even just to visit her dad in Nova soctia it would be worth it, but having 2 premium cards seems like a Colossal waste and I really like my Avion.



If you fly with Westjet the annual fee is easily recouped in the saved baggage fees.

----------


## Perfect Dark

> I’m thinking about getting the WJ card for the wife, even just to visit her dad in Nova soctia it would be worth it, but having 2 premium cards seems like a Colossal waste and I really like my Avion.



I totally get that it doesn't work for everyone but in our case it's perfect. We mostly travel to LA and Orlando and we spend enough monthly that almost all of our trips are covered by the rewards. That plus the free baggage more than makes up for the annual fee.

----------


## 403ep3

My CC have their own purpose(s):
WJ - Use it once to fly to PHX during Christmas.. save quite a bit on companion (plus free baggage)
CO Aspire WE - mostly everything as it's 2% cash/travel back
Scotiabank Momentum - gas, non-costco groceries
Home Trust - Travel

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I’m thinking about getting the WJ card for the wife, even just to visit her dad in Nova soctia it would be worth it, but having 2 premium cards seems like a Colossal waste and I really like my Avion.



I switched away from avion because the only places I fly westjet goes to. The free baggage is minor, but the annual companion voucher is awesome. Makes fucking around with seat sales less important, because that voucher is the same $99 no matter what the seats cost.

----------


## 2002civic

Looking for new CC options.

Currently have;
Diners Club through work
RBC Infinite Avion
American Express Cobalt

Either Air Miles or Aeroplan points (50k Air Canada status) preferably, but open to options.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Looking for new CC options.
> 
> Currently have;
> Diners Club through work
> RBC Infinite Avion
> American Express Cobalt
> 
> Either Air Miles or Aeroplan points (50k Air Canada status) preferably, but open to options.



Ditch the Avion for a WestJet MasterCard.

----------


## 2002civic

> Ditch the Avion for a WestJet MasterCard.



Except I fly over 50 flights a year on Air Canada.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Except I fly over 50 flights a year on Air Canada.



Holy shit. Why on earth would you do that to yourself??! Are you flying somewhere to have you nuts rubbed in A5-35 and connected to 110V? Lemme dig up that joke about "WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU WANT!!!!?" about Air Can.
Oh well... To each their own.
I don't care for that airline.

----------


## taemo

> Holy shit. Why on earth would you do that to yourself??! Are you flying somewhere to have you nuts rubbed in A5-35 and connected to 110V? Lemme dig up that joke about "WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU WANT!!!!?" about Air Can.
> Oh well... To each their own.
> I don't care for that airline.



not everyone has the same experience with airlines.
I also personally prefer flying AC as I've had more bad experience with WJ.

----------


## killramos

Canadian airlines are all (both) same shit different pile.

At least AC has real business class on most routes.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Trying out Avion Infinite Privilege and, maybe adding WestJet MC. Super easy to recoup cost on WJ MC, not entirely sure about the Avion, but we'll see how the extra 25 percent points go. It's not easy to switch away from Avion as I still have over 300,000 points and I like how it works. Can't be that hard to drink four hundred bucks worth of airport lounge booze.

----------


## killramos

> Trying out Avion Infinite Privilege and, maybe adding WestJet MC. Super easy to recoup cost on WJ MC, not entirely sure about the Avion, but we'll see how the extra 25 percent points go. It's not easy to switch away from Avion as I still have over 300,000 points and I like how it works. Can't be that hard to drink four hundred bucks worth of airport lounge booze.



I get great value out of mine. The WJ is interesting just due to the perks.

You always have the option to convert avion to BA Avios as well if you want to plan a trip to the UK.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I get great value out of mine. The WJ is interesting just due to the perks.
> 
> You always have the option to convert avion to BA Avios as well if you want to plan a trip to the UK.



I've never gone to the UK however do need to get an Ireland/Scotland trip out of my system one day.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The wj card perks are totally worth it if you fly places they go. Companion fare, free bags etc.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> The wj card perks are totally worth it if you fly places they go. Companion fare, free bags etc.



Yeah, I think I'm going to get one of those too when my current card is up for annual renewal. I prefer Air Canada, but they don't fly direct to my most visited destination.

I wish I could cancel my current one now, but I wouldn't get any refund, so I might as well keep collecting Aeroplan points until then.

----------


## killramos

Honestly the free bags would pay for itself. Spent 120 bucks on bags with westjet last weekend...

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Honestly the free bags would pay for itself. Spent 120 bucks on bags with westjet last weekend...



Well, it's only one bag free for the primary cardholder. So not unlimited free bags for everyone.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Well, it's only one bag free for the primary cardholder. So not unlimited free bags for everyone.



.



> Your first checked bag is free
> 
> For the primary cardholder on WestJet flights and up to 8 guests

----------


## killramos

Yup 30 bucks each per way add up quick. Plus in laws live in Nova Scotia, HUGE benefit in that free ticket.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> .



Huh, I guess I didn't read down far enough. Neato.

- - - Updated - - -




> Yup 30 bucks each per way add up quick. Plus in laws live in Nova Scotia, HUGE benefit in that free ticket.



One of the unexpected benefits of the companion voucher is if you need to travel last minute or prime time or can't wait for a seat sale or something. Having one of your seats be $99 really lowers the average cost.

----------


## nagooro

What's a good cashback card these days? I have the MBNA rewards world elite, but received a letter a while back that the rewards are lower and you need to spend more to get them now.

Wife has the westjet one, I don't think we need two of those?

My personal and business are both MBNA cards as well, probably time to look at others...


https://creditcardgenius.ca/blog/mbna-rewards-changes/

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Wife has the westjet one, I don't think we need two of those?



 It's often worthwhile having two of the same card if you want to accrue the most points in that reward ecosystem.

----------


## Tik-Tok

If you have two or more kids it's worth it.

----------


## sabad66

> What's a good cashback card these days? I have the MBNA rewards world elite, but received a letter a while back that the rewards are lower and you need to spend more to get them now.
> 
> Wife has the westjet one, I don't think we need two of those?
> 
> My personal and business are both MBNA cards as well, probably time to look at others...
> 
> 
> https://creditcardgenius.ca/blog/mbna-rewards-changes/




Rogers World Elite is probably the best cashback card these days.

----------


## msommers

^^I have that one for FX transactions BUT...right now at this moment, the cashback rewards are only good for Roger's products/bills, otherwise you have to call in and ask for an annual cheque to be issued.

However, in the next couple months, they are changing their cashback policy to apply to any transaction, it's just not official and not currently possible. I'm not sure if you'll be able to do this online or if you'll need their stupid app.

When I signed up for the card, I was definitely under the assumption that you could use the cashback right away, but after speaking with two different reps this isn't so...yet.

Compared to my Cap1 card, theirs seems overly convoluted and restricted but we'll see what transpires in the next couple months.

We also signed up for the WJ card since we're going to Europe this summer. Ended up being ~$750/each total round-trip and direct flights to Paris, including the annual card fee, upgraded and selected seats and our check-bags covered. The $250 welcome bonus definitely helped but we seemed to accumulate WJ bucks fairly fast since we were using it almost exclusively prior to booking our flights.

----------


## taemo

> ^^I have that one for FX transactions BUT...right now at this moment, the cashback rewards are only good for Roger's products/bills, otherwise you have to call in and ask for an annual cheque to be issued.
> 
> However, in the next couple months, they are changing their cashback policy to apply to any transaction, it's just not official and not currently possible. I'm not sure if you'll be able to do this online or if you'll need their stupid app.
> 
> When I signed up for the card, I was definitely under the assumption that you could use the cashback right away, but after speaking with two different reps this isn't so...yet.
> 
> Compared to my Cap1 card, theirs seems overly convoluted and restricted but we'll see what transpires in the next couple months.
> 
> We also signed up for the WJ card since we're going to Europe this summer. Ended up being ~$750/each total round-trip and direct flights to Paris, including the annual card fee, upgraded and selected seats and our check-bags covered. The $250 welcome bonus definitely helped but we seemed to accumulate WJ bucks fairly fast since we were using it almost exclusively prior to booking our flights.



^ that's a pretty good price to fly to Europe, didn't know WJ has direct flight to Paris now.
Been looking on getting the RBC WJ Mastercard and seriously considering it for next year. 300$ flight to Hawaii for the little one is better than paying 600$+

----------


## Swank

> Rogers World Elite is probably the best cashback card these days.



That's what I use too, calling in for the cashback is inconvenient but the timing is nice to put a good dent in Christmas bills.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Holy shit. Why on earth would you do that to yourself??! Are you flying somewhere to have you nuts rubbed in A5-35 and connected to 110V? Lemme dig up that joke about "WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU WANT!!!!?" about Air Can.
> Oh well... To each their own.
> I don't care for that airline.



Everyone has a bad experience or two that sours their opinion of a particular airline but I fly almost exclusively Air Canada (mostly long haul and Vancouver/Victoria) and have had nothing but good experiences to date. United, Alaskan, Sunwing, and Transat have all screwed me to various degrees but I have flown Air Canada dozens of times and they typically leave on time and arrive early. I always seem to find the best prices on direct flights with them, too. I also love their 787 Dreamliner I have taken it 3 times so far to London and Japan. If you've got the money they offer business class pods too. Their Rouge planes are garbage, but I have only been on a few.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

For any strong card info hit up the Credit Card subforum on redflagdeals. The guys on there are pretty hardcore about their cards, churning, options, etc.

----------


## sabad66

> ^^I have that one for FX transactions BUT...right now at this moment, the cashback rewards are only good for Roger's products/bills, otherwise you have to call in and ask for an annual cheque to be issued.
> 
> However, in the next couple months, they are changing their cashback policy to apply to any transaction, it's just not official and not currently possible. I'm not sure if you'll be able to do this online or if you'll need their stupid app.






> That's what I use too, calling in for the cashback is inconvenient but the timing is nice to put a good dent in Christmas bills.



Yeah the redemption kind of sucked for non Rogers/Fido customers, but like msommers mentioned they are changing it to make it a lot easier. Tried finding a date but on the website all it says is "soon"
https://rogersbank.com/en#comingsoon

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Everyone has a bad experience or two that sours their opinion of a particular airline but I fly almost exclusively Air Canada (mostly long haul and Vancouver/Victoria) and have had nothing but good experiences to date. United, Alaskan, Sunwing, and Transat have all screwed me to various degrees but I have flown Air Canada dozens of times and they typically leave on time and arrive early. I always seem to find the best prices on direct flights with them, too. I also love their 787 Dreamliner I have taken it 3 times so far to London and Japan. If you've got the money they offer business class pods too. Their Rouge planes are garbage, but I have only been on a few.



I agree and you're not alone. In my case, it had been bad enough with Air Can that I literally will not fly with them unless they are half the price of WestJet (which doesn't happen).

----------


## Swank

> Yeah the redemption kind of sucked for non Rogers/Fido customers, but like msommers mentioned they are changing it to make it a lot easier. Tried finding a date but on the website all it says is "soon"
> https://rogersbank.com/en#comingsoon



Just got the email, it starts today! Seems that you can only use the app to redeem cash back for purchases made within the past 90 days.

Hmm, the app has terrible reviews and looks like it hasn't been updated yet to let you use the cash back for any purchases yet other than the few things that would have qualified before (i.e. Rogers bill).

----------


## sabad66

> Just got the email, it starts today! Seems that you can only use the app to redeem cash back for purchases made within the past 90 days.
> 
> Hmm, the app has terrible reviews and looks like it hasn't been updated yet to let you use the cash back for any purchases yet other than the few things that would have qualified before (i.e. Rogers bill).



yep looks like it started today. the app isn't too bad, really not sure why people are complaining. 

i don't think they will allow you to redeem against old purchases before feb 26. i have a purchase from today that shows the redeem button, but on anything older than today it doesn't show up.

in the app you can turn on auto redeem so after you do that, i don't think there will be any reason to go back into it after you set it up.

----------


## Swank

^Ah, yep, totally makes sense. I'm still gonna save up my rewards, I'm glad redeeming them is much easier now.

----------


## killramos

Good news for avion today, no more 14 day limit to book flights on the redemption schedule.

This is awesome for impromptu Vegas or Phoenix trips etc.

----------


## beecue

Looking to replace my scene visa as they just increased redemption rates. So cash back equivalent is like less than 1%. This one was awesome for me because I go to the movies a lot. 

I have a Tangerine MC which I only use for Costco. 
CIBC dividend card which I don't use but it's my first card. 

I wanted to get the Westjet MC but I don't qualify. 

Thoughts on a good cash back or reward card?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Looking to replace my scene visa as they just increased redemption rates. So cash back equivalent is like less than 1%. This one was awesome for me because I go to the movies a lot. 
> 
> I have a Tangerine MC which I only use for Costco. 
> CIBC dividend card which I don't use but it's my first card. 
> 
> I wanted to get the Westjet MC but I don't qualify. 
> 
> Thoughts on a good cash back or reward card?



The Canadian Tire MasterCard has no fee and rewards you in CT money which is a lot like cash when you consider how many things they sell and I think it can finally be used at Mark's and Sport Chek.
You also earn 5¢/L from gasoline of you live anywhere near one of their stations. This is additionally valuable for premium fuel as it's WAY cheaper there (if u have a car that needs it).

----------


## BavarianBeast

Ooo wee got an invite for a centurion card, benefits include being baller as fuck

----------


## killramos

:Pimpin': 




> Ooo wee got an invite for a centurion card, benefits include being baller as fuck

----------


## msommers

> Looking to replace my scene visa as they just increased redemption rates. So cash back equivalent is like less than 1%. This one was awesome for me because I go to the movies a lot. 
> 
> I have a Tangerine MC which I only use for Costco. 
> CIBC dividend card which I don't use but it's my first card. 
> 
> I wanted to get the Westjet MC but I don't qualify. 
> 
> Thoughts on a good cash back or reward card?



Just put your income a little higher than the requirement. I'd be VERY surprised if you got denied from Westjet.

----------


## killramos

Since when do they really care about “requirements” for credit cards. Unless you are the kind of person who no one will lend to I doubt they care at all as long as you are spending money and paying the fee.

----------


## beecue

Interesting, maybe I will try then because my credit rating is not a problem.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Some of the higher end premium cards will be sticklers on requirements but few ask for proof.

As far as wanting the westjet card, do you fly westjet often enough to make it worth while? the point accrual is meh but perks are good

----------


## max_boost

> Ooo wee got an invite for a centurion card, benefits include being baller as fuck



You know you made it when. That's my 1% definition. 




> Since when do they really care about “requirements” for credit cards. Unless you are the kind of person who no one will lend to I doubt they care at all as long as you are spending money and paying the fee.



True that. It's like buying a car, they ask and you give them a number. Buying a house well that's different, then they want all your docs.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Interesting, maybe I will try then because my credit rating is not a problem.



I think it's theoretically $80k/yr for the WestJet card, so try that.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> As far as wanting the westjet card, do you fly westjet often enough to make it worth while? the point accrual is meh but perks are good



The wj cards are good for people who fly wj 2x or more per year. Less than that and there's probably better options. 

Personally, I only ever fly wj. Haven't been on another airline in years, so it's great for me.

----------


## max_boost

> The wj cards are good for people who fly wj 2x or more per year. Less than that and there's probably better options. 
> 
> Personally, I only ever fly wj. Haven't been on another airline in years, so it's great for me.



Have you left the country tho

----------


## beecue

Yeah not sure how much I would actually fly at least right now.

Maybe straight cashback would be better.

The Rogers MC is 1.75% for everything and is the same requirement as the WS card. I might try for that instead.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Have you left the country tho



I'm in Vegas right now bro. Family trip to Mexico was pure WJ.

----------


## msommers

Called Rogers to get clarification on how their cashback works now that the system has changed over.

Basically, they are shifting away from Rogers products to cash back on anything. The 90 days previous seems to only be able to redeem Rogers stuff and qualifies for their "eligible purchases". I haven't had this long so I can't confirm, but this is what the rep mentioned.

Going forward what happens is as you accrue cashback, you have to activate the app/online indicating that you want to apply your cashback to your next purchase, provided the purchase price is greater or equal to your cashback available.

The only way to get ALL your cashback back is the annual cheque, which you must call in and activate as well. In this instance, you would not need to make another purchase to actually use cashback that you have in your account. However they only issue cheques once a year.

Personally the Capital One system is miles better than this. You can even apply points to the same purchase made in the last 90 days more than once! Not only that but you can redeem points for anything, anytime.

----------


## max_boost

> Called Rogers to get clarification on how their cashback works now that the system has changed over.
> 
> Basically, they are shifting away from Rogers products to cash back on anything. The 90 days previous seems to only be able to redeem Rogers stuff and qualifies for their "eligible purchases". I haven't had this long so I can't confirm, but this is what the rep mentioned.
> 
> Going forward what happens is as you accrue cashback, you have to activate the app/online indicating that you want to apply your cashback to your next purchase, provided the purchase price is greater or equal to your cashback available.
> 
> The only way to get ALL your cashback back is the annual cheque, which you must call in and activate as well. In this instance, you would not need to make another purchase to actually use cashback that you have in your account. However they only issue cheques once a year.
> 
> Personally the Capital One system is miles better than this. You can even apply points to the same purchase made in the last 90 days more than once! Not only that but you can redeem points for anything, anytime.



I'm confused with what you are saying. I just used the App and was able to apply it to everything BUT looks like there is a cut off Feb 28 as purchases before that aren't eligible. I made enough purchases in between that I quickly used up the rewards and got an e-mail notification immediately after.

----------


## Swank

Maybe if you want to be issued a cheque it's a once a year call, but my understanding is the rest now works exactly as 
@max_boost
 described. I haven't used mine yet, I'm saving up to treat myself at the end of the year.

----------


## taemo

I signed up for the RBC WJ Elite CC and it should be here one of these days.
Main reason is because we are planning on flying to San Francisco next year and having a companion pass will save us some money.
Further on, WJ flys direct now to Paris or Barcelona too which we are also planning on going next.

Free checked-in baggage is a nice perk as well.

Thinking of cancelling my Capital One Aspire later this year.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

The WJ card pass to Europe is $399 + taxes and fees, which ends up being about as much as it costs to fly without the pass unless their fee structure is different. Last time I flew to Europe my airfare was around $300 and taxes and fees were around $600 - if that is similar for West Jet you're likely better off just buying the ticket normally. Has anyone claimed it before? What fees were you charged?

----------


## sabad66

msommers, i think you're overcomplicating it. all you need to do is set up the app, switch it to 'next only', and then once you get $20 worth of points it will automatically redeem against your next purchase of $20 or more. it's pretty hands off once you do the initial setup which takes less than 5 mins.

----------


## msommers

> Thinking of cancelling my Capital One Aspire later this year.



Don't do it! Especially if you still get the annual 10,000 bonus points. Their insurance coverage is really good compared to other cards as well, plus travel insurance is automatic regardless if you used your card to book the flight or not.




> The WJ card pass to Europe is $399 + taxes and fees, which ends up being about as much as it costs to fly without the pass unless their fee structure is different. Last time I flew to Europe my airfare was around $300 and taxes and fees were around $600 - if that is similar for West Jet you're likely better off just buying the ticket normally. Has anyone claimed it before? What fees were you charged?



Our flights w/ baggage, seat selection on all flights from Calgary to Paris, including the annual cost of the card ($120/yr), was $740/each. Flight there has a layover in Halifax for an hour and a half, and back home is direct. Initial $250 WJ bucks was a huge factor here.




> msommers, i think you're overcomplicating it.



Sounds about right  :Big Grin:  That said compared to the Cap One system, it's still really stupid.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> The WJ card pass to Europe is $399 + taxes and fees, which ends up being about as much as it costs to fly without the pass unless their fee structure is different. Last time I flew to Europe my airfare was around $300 and taxes and fees were around $600 - if that is similar for West Jet you're likely better off just buying the ticket normally. Has anyone claimed it before? What fees were you charged?



LoL wut!!?
$300 to Europe? We you in a cargo plane with livestock. $600 in fees?! 
I've used the Canadian companion voucher and it takes whatever the ticket price was and makes it $99 then you still pay the full amount of all fees (fuel, airport improvement, terrorism tax, overcharge charge, imagiLevy, etc). If it was for a $200 ticket to Vancouver, you didn't save much. If it was an $800 to Halifax, you killed it.

----------


## 88CRX

Like others have said the WJ card is key for checked bags ($25 each way per person). So 1 return trip, for a couple, once a year is $100 in checked baggage fees right there.

Other key is if you travel anywhere in Canada around Xmas (or another high demand time) where you can use your $99 companion flight usually saves huge $$$. 

And I think we got $250 WJ dollars when we signed up. 

If you travel alone or not at peak times I could see the WJ card not making sense.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Our flights w/ baggage, seat selection on all flights from Calgary to Paris, including the annual cost of the card ($120/yr), was $740/each. Flight there has a layover in Halifax for an hour and a half, and back home is direct. Initial $250 WJ bucks was a huge factor here.



So there is basically no advantage for Europe then, especially with sub-optimal flights (non direct). Pretty easy to get to Europe under $1000 almost any time of year. Worth it to sign up for once though then cancel I guess? Peak season within Canada is where I think it would alright too.




> LoL wut!!?
> $300 to Europe? We you in a cargo plane with livestock. $600 in fees?! 
> I've used the Canadian companion voucher and it takes whatever the ticket price was and makes it $99 then you still pay the full amount of all fees (fuel, airport improvement, terrorism tax, overcharge charge, imagiLevy, etc). If it was for a $200 ticket to Vancouver, you didn't save much. If it was an $800 to Halifax, you killed it.



AirCanada to London. Had a 15% discount code because my friend works for AC, but the discount is only on airfare - only saved about $45/ticket. Went to look at the breakdown and taxes/fees/surcharges made up 2/3 of the ticket price, and were therefore not eligible for the discount.

I don't think its unusual to have a high percentage of ticket prices be the fee portion - it's the same reason using AirMiles used to be completely pointless.

----------


## msommers

> So there is basically no advantage for Europe then, especially with sub-optimal flights (non direct). Pretty easy to get to Europe under $1000 almost any time of year.



There most definitely is a cost advantage, especially for the flight path I mentioned.

Sub-optimal flights? Westjet JUST started flying direct to Paris in October.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> There most definitely is a cost advantage, especially for the flight path I mentioned.
> 
> Sub-optimal flights? Westjet JUST started flying direct to Paris in October.



Anything with a connection, slower route, and a layover is obviously a sub optimal route - you said it had to fly to Halifax first, which is brutal. That's what I am going off of. That's roughly 6 extra hours of flight time + layover.

Unless I am misunderstanding your description, where is the big cost advantage outside of the initial credit if it still cost you $740? Is that before or after one-time $250 credit?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> AirCanada to London. Had a 15% discount code because my friend works for AC, but the discount is only on airfare - only saved about $45/ticket. Went to look at the breakdown and taxes/fees/surcharges made up 2/3 of the ticket price, and were therefore not eligible for the discount.
> 
> I don't think its unusual to have a high percentage of ticket prices be the fee portion - it's the same reason using AirMiles used to be completely pointless.



That's weird. My experience is that the fees are roughly $70 on shorter flights within Canada and that is closer to 25% of the total (ticket+fees) cost.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> That's weird. My experience is that the fees are roughly $70 on shorter flights within Canada and that is closer to 25% of the total (ticket+fees) cost.



They are a lot higher on International I believe - and in particular the UK has really high airport fees, which could have made it more of a worst-case scenario. Either way I was not impressed when I was expecting 15% off $800 and I got 15% off $300 haha.

----------


## msommers

First, prices of direct flights to Paris are only recently a thing. So there isn't much history to go off of. I'm not going to bother looking at the history of what exactly was the cheapest when they started to introduce this.

Second, all flights previously TO PARIS needed to stop in Toronto or Montreal or Halifax -- outside of Westjet currently this still stands. So the point is moot because anytime there was a stellar deal, this layover was a requirement (or sub-optimal lol).

Thirdly, you must consider the cost of baggage ($60/ea), seat selection ($72/ea) on top of previous deals. Moreover, we have Econo tickets and not Basic which is more expensive and provides some flexibility when it comes to cancelling. Basic is not always available either as we quickly found out, despite the prices remaining to be advertised even on Westjet's checkout. The price _was_ there for Basic, the option to buy isn't anymore. Super annoying.

Lastly, while prices may be cheaper currently for May through Air Transit, you have to consider the same time of year -- apples to apples. For us, that's June.

So with all of that adding up, using the sign-up credit bonus, there is no way in hell we would have got those prices otherwise unless we had some other massive rewards program (Aeroplan, for example) to pay for it all.

There is absolutely cost savings if you fly Westjet, especially to Europe.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Because I have a companion voucher in my account, and I hate doing the math, here's an example itinerary to Paris. Direct flights on the dreamliner, Friday June 14 and returning Friday June 21. Cheapest possible cost for 2 adults is $2586.08 PLUS $120 in baggage fees (assumes one checked bag per person each way). With the companion voucher applied that same itinerary is $1896.08 and you'd have your free checked bag for each person, so that's the true total. And with that WJ card, you'll be earning a few hundred a year in WJ dollars, which spend like cash on these trips. So true out of pocket would be something like $1500 for two round trip to paris. 

There may be a way to beat that with transat or some other second rate carrier or route, but for direct flights, it's amazing.

Obviously, the lowest per person price will be on flights for two. Doesn't work at all on solo flights, and flights for four etc will only have one companion voucher (unless you wrangle more somehow).

----------


## max_boost

Do you have to wait a certain amount of time before utilizing that companion voucher?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't know how fast it's applied to your account. I don't think right away, maybe within a month or so? If you plan to get the card, just get it and start accumulating the WJ dollars, because those stack with any promotion or voucher too. 

While I'm not planning to fly to Paris soon, I did recently use a companion voucher on flights to Regina with a guy for work. Regina may be the "Paris of the prairies", but I didn't want to spend any extra time there, so it was nice not needing to choose the cheapest flights, since the companion fare makes that less important. I got the fornication out of there as soon as I could.

EDIT: I'm wrong, I guess Saskatoon is the paris of the prairies. My comments still stand.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Do you have to wait a certain amount of time before utilizing that companion voucher?



Yes! This bit my ass, hard!
1. Use card.
2. Receive bill.
3. Pay bill.
4. Wait another minimum 2-6 weeks to get it and there is literally absolutely nothing you can do to expedite it.

I received mine and used it the next day but oops, that was 1 day after the last billing cycle so now add 4 weeks to your waiting. 
The absolute earliest you can possibly get it is 6 weeks after getting the card. Plan on 8-10 weeks.

They have to have proof that you've used the card and paid your bill to prevent cheap weirdos from getting the card and acquiring a companion voucher, then canceling the card.

----------


## max_boost

Ah perfect. Has anyone had the yearly fee waived? 

Yes, lots of cheap weirdos always looking to take advantage.  :Big Grin:

----------


## beecue

I went with the Rogers card and was approved when I called to check today.

Looks like you guys were right about them not checking income. My score is good so they just approved it.

I'll get the westjet card if I decide I'm going to fly more. I'm sure I would get approved for that too as the requirement is the same as Rogers.

----------


## KrisYYC

Anybody here have one of the PC Optimum Mastercards?

I was thinking of getting an Aeroplan Visa, or one of those cash back credit cards, but I think the PC Mastercard might be better for me overall. I do my grocery shopping exclusively at Superstore and get my gas either at Esso or at Superstore as well. Considering the PC cards have no annual fee I'm thinking it may be a better bet for me. 

If anybody has one, did it make big difference in how fast you rack up PC optimum points?

----------


## msommers

We do. Also shop at Superstore and fill up her car at Esso/Mobil. Surprising for just two people how fast we get $10 off redemptions.

----------


## Tik-Tok

PC Optimum is pretty tempting, our 3 more common places to spend money is Costco, Superstore, and Shoppers. I was going to get the Westjet one, but then got a job that has flight benefits, so I don't need to worry about that anymore, lol.

----------


## KrisYYC

> We do. Also shop at Superstore and fill up her car at Esso/Mobil. Surprising for just two people how fast we get $10 off redemptions.



Right on. Just with myself and only using the PC optimum app I'm getting enough to redeem around $80 to $100 every few months. I figure with the Mastercard it'll be much better.

- - - Updated - - -




> PC Optimum is pretty tempting, our 3 more common places to spend money is Costco, Superstore, and Shoppers. I was going to get the Westjet one, but then got a job that has flight benefits, so I don't need to worry about that anymore, lol.



I too have flight benefits. The WS card never really tempted me as their network is mostly just North America, also Aeroplan works with STAR alliance too. 

But kinda pointless as I work for AC anyway and get really good flight benefits anywhere in the world. Some of my colleagues still collect for lounge access etc. But overall I'd probably get more bang for buck out of the PC Mastercard.

----------


## dj_rice

> Anybody here have one of the PC Optimum Mastercards?
> 
> I was thinking of getting an Aeroplan Visa, or one of those cash back credit cards, but I think the PC Mastercard might be better for me overall. I do my grocery shopping exclusively at Superstore and get my gas either at Esso or at Superstore as well. Considering the PC cards have no annual fee I'm thinking it may be a better bet for me. 
> 
> If anybody has one, did it make big difference in how fast you rack up PC optimum points?




I have the PC World Elite M/C and after getting one, I was racking up points really fast. It also helps that I'm gassing up and grocery shop at Superstore as well. It took me a long time to hit 1 million points prior to getting the World Elite, as I was just collecting points using my PC Debit card and loading up offers on the Optimum. The Optimum card is kinda a game, tracking what you regularily buy for groceries and loading up offers the week after to intice you to buy it again. 

As well, I'm always watching RFD for Shoppers Drug Mart deals that end up in you getting paid (paid back in points) to pick up products off their shelves. My last score was buying $60 in Oreo Cookies but getting back $70 in points. I donated a few to the Food Bank and made lots of friends at work

I like the card. No annual fee. World card. ( no idea what perks/benefits it has though), I even have the RBC Infinite Avion and @ $120/year I never use it.

----------


## msommers

You bought $60 of Oreos just to get points?!

----------


## dj_rice

> You bought $60 of Oreos just to get points?!



$60 Oreos but $70 back in points. Hell yeah made $10 profit lol.


Previous score before this IIRC buying $80 in Toblerone chocolate bars and getting $75 back in points or something to that effect. Shoppers has some crazy points deals sometimes

----------


## KrisYYC

> I have the PC World Elite M/C and after getting one, I was racking up points really fast. It also helps that I'm gassing up and grocery shop at Superstore as well. It took me a long time to hit 1 million points prior to getting the World Elite, as I was just collecting points using my PC Debit card and loading up offers on the Optimum. The Optimum card is kinda a game, tracking what you regularily buy for groceries and loading up offers the week after to intice you to buy it again. 
> 
> As well, I'm always watching RFD for Shoppers Drug Mart deals that end up in you getting paid (paid back in points) to pick up products off their shelves. My last score was buying $60 in Oreo Cookies but getting back $70 in points. I donated a few to the Food Bank and made lots of friends at work
> 
> I like the card. No annual fee. World card. ( no idea what perks/benefits it has though), I even have the RBC Infinite Avion and @ $120/year I never use it.



Right on thanks. Yeah I hate annual fees.

----------


## Xtrema

> Previous score before this IIRC buying $80 in Toblerone chocolate bars and getting $75 back in points or something to that effect. Shoppers has some crazy points deals sometimes



I think the merging of PC and Optimum caused this to happen. Optimum was good but not free stuff good. 

PC MC Elite is still my daily go to. But I am looking for a travel card and $400 and waived fee for 1st year is having me consider TD First Class Travel Infinite.

----------


## muse017

Anyone currently using AMEX Platinum? Worth upgrading from Gold AMEX?
My card was acting up and called AMEX to get a replacement card and they offer an upgrade. 
I said I will think about it but I do like the lounge access pass they offer and double points etc but $499 annual fee kinda hurts lol.

----------


## roopi

> Anyone currently using AMEX Platinum? Worth upgrading from Gold AMEX?
> My card was acting up and called AMEX to get a replacement card and they offer an upgrade. 
> I said I will think about it but I do like the lounge access pass they offer and double points etc but $499 annual fee kinda hurts lol.



I thought the yearly fee was $699?

----------


## nj2Type-S

i've had the TD infinite first class travel visa since 2011. i like it because the annual fee gets waived, because i have an "all-inclusive" account. i found that recently, TD has changed the poins system, however. are there any other travel cards that is better than this one? thanks!

----------


## Jlude

> Anyone currently using AMEX Platinum? Worth upgrading from Gold AMEX?
> My card was acting up and called AMEX to get a replacement card and they offer an upgrade. 
> I said I will think about it but I do like the lounge access pass they offer and double points etc but $499 annual fee kinda hurts lol.



I had the gold amex (applied for the wrong card) and then switched up to the platinum amex. Have had it for maybe 2-3 months and so far we've used it for several purchases and booking restaurants, etc. while we trvel and it's worked, surprisingly, although that's what they advertise, so it shouldn't be that shocking. I'm currently switching all of my purchases from my aeroplan TD visa to the amex to see if it's going to get me more in a year or two.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I've been rolling with the Scotia Amex gold (4x points on gas, groceries, restaurants, entertainment purchases), and the Scotia Passport Visa Infinite (2x points on grocery, restaurants, and transit. No Foreign Tx fee on any non Canadian dollar purchases and 6 airport lounge passes). They're in tune with where I spend my money, Amex gold for just about everything so I get more points and the Visa for the perks and extra points wherever Amex isn't accepted.

----------


## bjstare

Anyone with the RBC WJ World Elite have luck with getting their annual fees waived? I don't have any other products with RBC and not stoked on the idea of moving stuff over, but interested if anyone has any tips.

----------


## jwslam

> i've had the TD infinite first class travel visa since 2011. i like it because the annual fee gets waived, because i have an "all-inclusive" account. i found that recently, TD has changed the poins system, however. are there any other travel cards that is better than this one? thanks!



FUUU i didn't even notice this?!!? What's the change? Because it looks the same to me... Still about 1.5%

----------


## realazy

> FUUU i didn't even notice this?!!? What's the change? Because it looks the same to me... Still about 1.5%



They did it a while ago, the change is that the book anywhere only gets you 1.25% on the first $1000 I think, and 1.5% thereafter.

Booking on expedia for TD remains at 1.5%. The earning 3x on expedia for TD is also the same.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

My mom text me this morning if I got my birthday bonus reward points from RBC (Avion). My birthday was back in April.

I told her it was the first I'm hearing of this. She says I should have got an email to activate the offer. She got her email and called RBC rewards to ensure it was legit.

So I search back in my archived emails and sure enough, there is the birthday offer... long since expired. It's only 100 points but still, I collect these points religiously.

So if any Avioners here get a birthday email from RBC, it's legit. Don't just automatically archive it.

On a side note, anyone here doing the Petro-Canada 3 cents off per liter + bonus RBC points? You just have to link your RBC card to your Petro-Points card. I was also invited to do the surveys which give you extra Petro points, sometimes 50 points, or 1000 points or 2000 points. Not too bad really.

----------


## killramos

i have my card linked, i don't like Petro gas though so i don't make much use of it. I use it for the Jeep i guess.

Worth doing for sure though, its 3 cents with no effort aside from the linking.

No idea what petro points are used for though lol

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Yah I never used to go to Petro stations either, but their "Wash and Glide" car washes started me off going there. Firstly it was because it was open 24 hours. Then I discovered that it had decent dryers so it became a favorite. Then I discovered the "Wash and Go" reloadable cards (reload online with bonus extra wash), so I got a Petro card along with the Wash and Go card. Then I discovered the RBC deal with the 3 cents off and bonus RBC Rewards points so I linked my Avion card and started buying fuel there. So it's the only place I go now.

You can use the Petro-Points for various rewards from Petro-Canada. The usual rewards seem to be redeemed for car wash tickets or gasoline purchases. I have 25,000 Petro points so that equals $25 worth in free gas or 2 car wash tickets. Right now, they keep sending me an offer for a 'Fuel Rewards Card' which is 200 liters of fuel at 10 cents off per liter. You can combine that with your RBC card which equals a total of 13 cents off per liter. But I haven't accepted the offer yet. Not sure if I will.

----------


## sabad66

Rumour of an amazon.ca card coming back:
https://www.reddit.com/r/PersonalFin...medium=ios_app

If you’re a prime member you get 2.5% amazon credit back on purchases from amazon, whole foods. And no forex fee

If you’re not a prime member, it’s a pretty shitty card. 

I may get it solely to use for amazon purchases but not sure if it’s worth having another card for one merchant.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Rumour of an amazon.ca card coming back:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/PersonalFin...medium=ios_app
> 
> If you’re a prime member you get 2.5% amazon credit back on purchases from amazon, whole foods. And no forex fee
> 
> If you’re not a prime member, it’s a pretty shitty card. 
> 
> I may get it solely to use for amazon purchases but not sure if it’s worth having another card for one merchant.



If I'm reading that right, they took away with 1% cash on all other purchases so that card is pretty terrible, especially with other cards giving 2% cash back on everything, who cares about an extra 0.5% on Amazon-only purchases.

Probably best to just keep the Home Trust card for FX stuff.

----------


## sabad66

> If I'm reading that right, they took away with 1% cash on all other purchases so that card is pretty terrible, especially with other cards giving 2% cash back on everything, who cares about an extra 0.5% on Amazon-only purchases.
> 
> Probably best to just keep the Home Trust card for FX stuff.



Yeah i don't think its worth it the more i think of it. I don't shop at Whole Foods, and don't seem to be buying as much as i used to on Amazon to justify dealing with a separate card.

That said, there's not a lot of cards that give 2% cashback on everything unless you're grandfathered in, so the differential could be more like .75% or 1% compared to other no-fee cashback cards. Really will depend on how much you buy on amazon and also if you have another card for forex.

----------


## msommers

I still like the Rogers card for FX. 2.5% charge but 4% cashback, no annual. Their new cashback system works really well too.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Just got a letter saying they are changing the rewards on Scotia Amex and imo for the better. No more FX fee and 5X cashback on dining, entertainment, groceries and gas (from 4X). Very excited for the change.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> My mom text me this morning if I got my birthday bonus reward points from RBC (Avion). My birthday was back in April.
> 
> I told her it was the first I'm hearing of this. She says I should have got an email to activate the offer. She got her email and called RBC rewards to ensure it was legit.
> 
> So I search back in my archived emails and sure enough, there is the birthday offer... long since expired. It's only 100 points but still, I collect these points religiously.
> 
> So if any Avioners here get a birthday email from RBC, it's legit. Don't just automatically archive it.



What is this sorcery? I'm searching online for more info and no mention of it. Was it email sent to your email address? Or the email in your RBC messaging centre? I can't find anything.

----------


## Strider

> Just got a letter saying they are changing the rewards on Scotia Amex and imo for the better. No more FX fee and 5X cashback on dining, entertainment, groceries and gas (from 4X). Very excited for the change.



Might want to read it again...
AF goes up from $99 to $120
Grocery, Dining, Entertainment up from 4x to 5x
Gas down from 4x to 3x
Daily transit, select streaming services new at 3x

No forex fee, but also no multipliers on foreign transactions. So if you previously dined at a US restaurant, you would've gotten 4% minus 2.5% forex fee = net 1.5% reward. Now there's no forex fee, but you only earn 1% cash back, so 1% net reward.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> What is this sorcery? I'm searching online for more info and no mention of it. Was it email sent to your email address? Or the email in your RBC messaging centre? I can't find anything.



It was sent to my email. I haven't checked to see if it's in my message center.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

The new amazon.ca card is live now. It's a MasterCard this time around through MBNA. No annual fee, 2.5% back at Amazon and whole foods (5% for first 6 months at amazon, whole foods, and restaurant/grocery), 1% back everywhere else, and 2.5% back on foreign currency transactions (essentially making it zero as the FX fee is 2.5%). IMO it's better to just not pay the FX fee rather than wait for cash back, so that is a downgrade.

If you're not a Prime member the Amazon cash back is 1.5% not 2.5%.

I'm pretty sure it's not actual cash back, but Amazon gift cards/credit.

I think I'll just stick to the Home Trust Visa even though I hate that it doesn't have tap.

----------


## realazy

> I think I'll just stick to the Home Trust Visa even though I hate that it doesn't have tap.



The new cards have tap. My MIL just got one and it does have tap. You can probably call and have them issue you a new card.

----------


## sabad66

> The new amazon.ca card is live now. It's a MasterCard this time around through MBNA. No annual fee, 2.5% back at Amazon and whole foods (5% for first 6 months at amazon, whole foods, and restaurant/grocery), 1% back everywhere else, and 2.5% back on foreign currency transactions (essentially making it zero as the FX fee is 2.5%). IMO it's better to just not pay the FX fee rather than wait for cash back, so that is a downgrade.
> 
> If you're not a Prime member the Amazon cash back is 1.5% not 2.5%.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's not actual cash back, but Amazon gift cards/credit.
> 
> I think I'll just stick to the Home Trust Visa even though I hate that it doesn't have tap.



looks like the leak was pretty accurate. don't think i'll be getting it. i don't shop enough at amazon / whole foods to make the extra 0.75% worthwhile for me (compared to my 1.75% CB card).

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> The new cards have tap. My MIL just got one and it does have tap. You can probably call and have them issue you a new card.



Interesting, thanks for that - I will give them a call.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> The new amazon.ca card is live now. It's a MasterCard this time around through MBNA. No annual fee, 2.5% back at Amazon and whole foods (5% for first 6 months at amazon, whole foods, and restaurant/grocery), 1% back everywhere else, and 2.5% back on foreign currency transactions (essentially making it zero as the FX fee is 2.5%). IMO it's better to just not pay the FX fee rather than wait for cash back, so that is a downgrade.
> 
> If you're not a Prime member the Amazon cash back is 1.5% not 2.5%.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's not actual cash back, but Amazon gift cards/credit.
> 
> I think I'll just stick to the Home Trust Visa even though I hate that it doesn't have tap.



Card might be donezo, folks reporting their card has disappeared from their accounts and MBNA and Amazon pulled the applications for the card.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Card might be donezo, folks reporting their card has disappeared from their accounts and MBNA and Amazon pulled the applications for the card.



It's possible - it's not on my amazon landing page anymore. Weird that they would pull it after 1-2 days, I wonder what happened.

----------


## elite

> Card might be donezo, folks reporting their card has disappeared from their accounts and MBNA and Amazon pulled the applications for the card.



Mines still showing on my account to use.

----------


## roopi

> Card might be donezo, folks reporting their card has disappeared from their accounts and MBNA and Amazon pulled the applications for the card.



We're sorry, but the application for this card is temporarily unavailable. Please check back later.

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07MJM4F44

----------


## jacky4566

Anyone try the Tangerine Cash Back Credit Card?
They keep sending me letters with deals. Currently its 4% cash back for 3 months (on select categories)

Currently have a TD Aeroplan Infinite Visa and it has served me well with quite a few travel trips.

----------


## mzdspd

> Anyone try the Tangerine Cash Back Credit Card?
> They keep sending me letters with deals. Currently its 4% cash back for 3 months (on select categories)
> 
> Currently have a TD Aeroplan Infinite Visa and it has served me well with quite a few travel trips.



I have been using it in my roster for probably 2 years or so. I have racked up 1200$ in rewards. 

I use it exclusively for the 3 categories @ 2%.

----------


## jwslam

> I have been using it in my roster for probably 2 years or so. I have racked up 1200$ in rewards. 
> 
> I use it exclusively for the 3 categories @ 2%.



+1
Pretty shitty otherwise at 0.5%. And i like that it autopays monthly from my savings acct. no more late payments for me.

----------


## Thaco

scotia momentum just changed their terms, jacked the annual fee, doesnt work well for me now, what's the best visa out there for gas/groceries (cash back, i prefer cash over rewards)? i mostly use my rogers MC anyway except gas and groceries... but i need a visa as well just in case.

----------


## A790

> scotia just changed their terms, doesnt work well for me now, what's the best visa out there for gas/groceries (cash back, i prefer cash over rewards)? i mostly use my rogers MC anyway except gas and groceries... but i need a visa as well just in case.



Howso?

The Visa Infinite (is this the card you're chatting about) seems to have gotten better, no? The added travel cancellation insurance and mobile insurance, but raised the interest from 19.99 to 20.99. NBD. Am I missing something?

----------


## Thaco

> Howso?
> 
> The Visa Infinite (is this the card you're chatting about) seems to have gotten better, no? The added travel cancellation insurance and mobile insurance, but raised the interest from 19.99 to 20.99. NBD. Am I missing something?



they dropped gas to 2% and increased the AF by $20 for both primary and additional cards, i only use it for gas and grocery (that i dont buy at costco and almost always shop at costco which is an MC shop) so this is a big hit for me, wont even break even with it now that its $170/yr for AF

Also i never liked scotia.

----------


## lilmira

Almost all my monthly bills are auto paid by my visa infinite and they are more than my gas expense so this change works for me.

----------


## sabad66

> scotia momentum just changed their terms, jacked the annual fee, doesnt work well for me now, what's the best visa out there for gas/groceries (cash back, i prefer cash over rewards)? i mostly use my rogers MC anyway except gas and groceries... but i need a visa as well just in case.



Where do you buy gas/groceries mostly? 

also, what do you mean by Visa just in case? I've never come across a merchant that doesn't accept MC and only Visa so you can probably get by without one. I haven't had a Visa since the old amazon.ca card was canceled and it's never been a problem having only MCs since then.

----------


## jwslam

> also, what do you mean by Visa just in case? I've never come across a merchant that doesn't accept MC and only Visa so you can probably get by without one. I haven't had a Visa since the old amazon.ca card was canceled and it's never been a problem having only MCs since then.



US Costco is Visa only.

----------


## jacky4566

> Where do you buy gas/groceries mostly? 
> 
> also, what do you mean by Visa just in case? I've never come across a merchant that doesn't accept MC and only Visa so you can probably get by without one. I haven't had a Visa since the old amazon.ca card was canceled and it's never been a problem having only MCs since then.



If you travel you will find that VISA is better for foreign ATMs. Its always funny because i have to loan my buddies money when their cards don't work. This was the case in Taiwan and Korea. I'm sure you could find MC but VISA was more prevalent.

----------


## Thaco

> Where do you buy gas/groceries mostly? 
> 
> also, what do you mean by Visa just in case? I've never come across a merchant that doesn't accept MC and only Visa so you can probably get by without one. I haven't had a Visa since the old amazon.ca card was canceled and it's never been a problem having only MCs since then.



groceries are mostly costco which is only MC

I have come across a few merchants that only accept one or the other, usually little mom&pop shops.

----------


## sabad66

> US Costco is Visa only.



ah good call, forgot about that one. Personally never been to a US Costco so never impacted me, but worst case scenario you can just pay with debit for the odd time you need it. not worth the effort to bend over backwards to find a visa just for one store that most people rarely go to.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Petro-Canada is giving all members 250 points for Canada Day. Should have got an email. I got mine today. Simple click to collect. Will be added to your Petro-Points account July 16.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> US Costco is Visa only.



That must be a recent change as I have definitely used my MC at US Costcos in the past. At least most of the good FX cards seem to be Visa's haha.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Finally decided to change cards now that we acrrued enough points to fly to Maui. Looking at the "no FX" ones, and Mastercards because we shop at Costco a lot. Deciding between the Rogers one, and the new Amazon one that launched, but then crashed due to mass applications.

Those of you with a Rogers card, do they have online banking, to check your balance and transactions regularly? Right now I have a CIBC visa, and bank with them, so its super easy to pay my balance daily and not have interest accrument.

----------


## msommers

Yes online banking works great, plus a phone app for clicking "on" when you want to use your cash back next. Seems to take awhile for transactions to officially post and inevitably the cost is higher than originally stated in "pending" status lol. Got about $250 from our Europe trip last month back while there so we got a free hotel and some of our meal covered one night!

No experience with that Amazon card.

----------


## sabad66

> Finally decided to change cards now that we acrrued enough points to fly to Maui. Looking at the "no FX" ones, and Mastercards because we shop at Costco a lot. Deciding between the Rogers one, and the new Amazon one that launched, but then crashed due to mass applications.
> 
> Those of you with a Rogers card, do they have online banking, to check your balance and transactions regularly? Right now I have a CIBC visa, and bank with them, so its super easy to pay my balance daily and not have interest accrument.



Yup they have online banking with forced email-based 2fa. However the 2fa prevents syncing with mint, so that may be an issue if you use mint religiously to track everything. That’s my only complaint with the Rogers card...besides that I’m a big fan. Also make sure you apply for the WE if you can vs the platinum. Even if u don’t meet the income requirements, apparently they don’t validate it so just say you’re above the minimum salary


On another note, looks like capital one got breached:
https://trib.al/W7MqMMC

6 million people affected in Canada including 1 million SINs compromised

----------


## taemo

just got my Rogers MC, does it have a mobile app?
can you setup mobile notifications for transactions?

----------


## msommers

Yep there is an app for it. Handy for when you need to use the rewards for "next purchase"

----------


## taemo

> Yep there is an app for it. Handy for when you need to use the rewards for "next purchase"



is it myrogers
or pay with rewards?

edit: figured out the Pay with rewards apps.
I take no app to check your CC though, all through the website?
I also have it setup to TXT and Email me for any transactions.

----------


## Thaco

> is it myrogers
> or pay with rewards?
> 
> edit: figured out the Pay with rewards apps.
> I take no app to check your CC though, all through the website?
> I also have it setup to TXT and Email me for any transactions.



yeah just website.




> Yup they have online banking with forced email-based 2fa. However the 2fa prevents syncing with mint, so that may be an issue if you use mint religiously to track everything. That’s my only complaint with the Rogers card...besides that I’m a big fan. Also make sure you apply for the WE if you can vs the platinum. Even if u don’t meet the income requirements, apparently they don’t validate it so just say you’re above the minimum salary





My rogers MC works fine with Mint. it was dead for a while but its working now.

----------


## sabad66

> My rogers MC works fine with Mint. it was dead for a while but its working now.



oh shit, just noticed that now. can confirm it works again. I stopped using Mint after the Rogers card stopped working back in like March or so (since that's where like 90% of my transactions are on) and stopped checking up. I see they just need you to type in the emailed 2fa code when it refreshes now. Now to go back through like 4+ months of txns to categorize them  :ROFL!:

----------


## rx7boi

Planning on using the WJ companion voucher for Hawaii in 2020. After that, I'm thinking of cancelling my WJ Mastercard. Trying to move away from the credit card lifestyle and a no-fee card should do the trick.

----------


## taemo

> Planning on using the WJ companion voucher for Hawaii in 2020. After that, I'm thinking of cancelling my WJ Mastercard. Trying to move away from the credit card lifestyle and a no-fee card should do the trick.



Yeah that's my plan early next year as well. 
Both wife and myself each have a WJ CC but I'll cancel mine after redeeming my voucher as I didn't find any major saving (overall you are probably going to save only 200$).
Wife will keep hers as we are still planning to travel in the US or Hawaii once a year.

Have HomeTrust and Rogers MC that are free and decent for rewards and car rental insurance but going to review how they both fare for travel protection.
I also have TD First Class Travel Visa Infinite Card but might be cancelling this too.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Got the Rogers Mastercard in the mail. Called to cancel my Visa and they suddenly decide I don't need to pay the annual fee anymore, lol.

Guess everything is negotiable , just like phone and cable packages.

----------


## rx7boi

> Yeah that's my plan early next year as well. 
> Both wife and myself each have a WJ CC but I'll cancel mine after redeeming my voucher as I didn't find any major saving (overall you are probably going to save only 200$).
> Wife will keep hers as we are still planning to travel in the US or Hawaii once a year.
> 
> Have HomeTrust and Rogers MC that are free and decent for rewards and car rental insurance but going to review how they both fare for travel protection.
> I also have TD First Class Travel Visa Infinite Card but might be cancelling this too.



Yeah. Aside for the lifestyle change we're trying to make, I really didn't save too much with this WJ mastercard. Was nice to have free checked bags but it limited me to WJ flights and the WJ dollars could only be applied to the core ticket itself, fees still had to come out of pocket.

Additionally, there's not alot of expensive locations that Westjet flies to where you can really make use of that $399 companion voucher. 

Meanwhile, I'm still paying $120 a year for this card.

Good point about the travel insurance though. If I cancel the card I'll have to purchase it from elsewhere prior to a trip.

----------


## ExtraSlow

That companion voucher is most useful if you have to fly last minute and can't find a seat sale. Limits the cost of 1/2 of the seats.

----------


## jltabot

For anyone who uses the Home Trust Preferred Visa.. turns out they're letting you change your PIN now. 

https://www.hometrust.ca/wp-content/...ion-1pager.pdf

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> For anyone who uses the Home Trust Preferred Visa.. turns out they're letting you change your PIN now. 
> 
> https://www.hometrust.ca/wp-content/...ion-1pager.pdf



About time.

Any word on enabling tap to pay? Or maybe my card is just too old and they have it already.

----------


## realazy

I think I answered you already a couple pages ago, you need a new card to get tap. My MIL got the HT visa recently and hers has tap on it.

You should be able to call and get a new card with tap, they should be able to do it with the same number.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I think I answered you already a couple pages ago, you need a new card to get tap. My MIL got the HT visa recently and hers has tap on it.
> 
> You should be able to call and get a new card with tap, they should be able to do it with the same number.



You probably did, sorry if I forgot. Thanks for the info (again).

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I think I answered you already a couple pages ago, you need a new card to get tap. My MIL got the HT visa recently and hers has tap on it.
> 
> You should be able to call and get a new card with tap, they should be able to do it with the same number.



Called them and after a few questions, they are sending me a tap enabled card (7-10 days) with no changes to my account, number, or PIN just in case anyone else is wondering. Thanks.

----------


## 89coupe

Does anybody have this CC through WestJet? 

Was thinking about getting this card to book my Eurotrip through.

Card benefits
First checked bag free for the primary cardholder and up to 8 additional guests on the same reservation
Annual World Elite round-trip companion voucher from $99 CAD (plus taxes, fees and charges)^
250 welcome WestJet dollars^ after first purchase
No blackouts when redeeming WestJet dollars^^
2% back in WestJet dollars on WestJet flights or WestJet Vacations packages~
1.5% back in WestJet dollars on everyday purchases~
Premium travel insurance options
Instant Fuel Savings at Petro Canada - link your WestJet RBC Mastercard and instantly save 3¢ on fuel and always earn 20% more Petro-Points at Petro-Canada locations
Mastercard Airport Experiences provided by LoungeKey**
Mastercard Concierge Services** - exclusive last-minute access to restaurants, event tickets and more

----------


## vengie

Subscribed, looking at the same card. Would love some feedback.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Love this card. If you fly with WJ often it's the best. There's tons of chat about it in the credit card thread. If you travel places WJ doens't fly, it's not a good choice. 

The companion voucher, free checked bag make it worthwhile, and I get a pile of WJ$ every year which spend like cash on flights and Vacation packages. No complex redemption schedules or blackouts for those.

----------


## vengie

> Love this card. If you fly with WJ often it's the best. There's tons of chat about it in the credit card thread. If you travel places WJ doens't fly, it's not a good choice. 
> 
> The companion voucher, free checked bag make it worthwhile, and I get a pile of WJ$ every year which spend like cash on flights and Vacation packages. No complex redemption schedules or blackouts for those.



Might not be West jet specific, but can you use the $399 travel voucher for a flight to Australia?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Might not be West jet specific, but can you use the $399 travel voucher for a flight to Australia?



I think that you can only use the WJ vouchers or WJ$ on WJ operated flights, no partner airlines, although I'm not certain about that. I haven't tried anything else.

----------


## pheoxs

I have the card and overall like it. There are some 'bad' points below but they aren't really bad, just be aware of them. Most cards have similar restrictions (aeroplan does a lot of the same).

Good:
-Free checked bags basically pays for the card if you fly twice a year or more
-Decent reward % back
- Card looks neat compared to some others

Bad:
- A lot of international westjet flights even with the discount are more expensive than other airlines. For example going to Miami even though the companion voucher saved me 700$ off the flight, flying with American Airlines regular price came out to the same price so it was kinda useless for that. But I've had a couple where it saved me big. Basically just cross-shop and only use it if its actually saving you real money.
- Westjet now charges you to pick your seats, even during the 24hour check in period which is bullshit. Not CC related but still ... fuck their new business model
- The westjet dollars can only be used on the base fare, not the taxes. So a flight that is 150$ + 150$ in tax you still have to pay 150$ in cash even if you have excess in your westjet account.

Edit: Apparently you can use companion voucher and westjet dollars together but you have to phone in to do that.

----------


## 89coupe

I just got off the phone.

The buddy pass allows for one $99 flight per year for domestic and US not including Mexico & Hawaii
For Mexico & Hawaii its $299
For Europe and all other parts of the world its $399

----------


## vengie

> I just got off the phone.
> 
> The buddy pass allows for one $99 flight per year for domestic and US not including Mexico & Hawaii
> For Mexico & Hawaii its $299
> For Europe and all other parts of the world its $399



On West Jet only or did they specify if it could be used with partner airlines?

----------


## ExtraSlow

It was always my understanding that it was WJ operated flights only.

----------


## 89coupe

> On West Jet only or did they specify if it could be used with partner airlines?



Just WestJet

----------


## taemo

> I just got off the phone.
> 
> The buddy pass allows for one $99 flight per year for domestic and US not including Mexico & Hawaii
> For Mexico & Hawaii its $299
> For Europe and all other parts of the world its $399



Both myself and wife each have a WJ Mastercard, we both have received our vouchers and are planning to use it to fly in the US and Hawaii next year but I'm planning to cancel mine afterwards as we will probably be travelling to the US only once a year if ever.
I looked at the flights to Europe and it can be cheaper to fly with other airlines.. if you use your voucher you end up saving maybe only 100-300$.

----------


## 98type_r

Used this card to book a family trip/cruise. Booked 8 family members all on my card to Houston, free checked bags for everyone paid for itself several times over.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The voucher is most valuable if you end up booking last minute or at peak times. If you have flexibility to shop around or book during a sale it's less compelling. 

The WJ card isn't magic, or even amazing, but it's very good for some people.

----------


## adam c

I have it, Ive been considering changing to something else

Perks as others have said is the companion voucher, free first checked bag for the people youre travelling with 

Cons theres no trip cancellation insurance like most other travel cards have, it only has trip interruption, the westjet dollar accumulation is terrible, its says 1.5% but I highly doubt it is as I put thousands through my card a month and dont get the same return as I expect

----------


## ExtraSlow

> the westjet dollar accumulation is terrible, it’s says 1.5% but I highly doubt it is as I put thousands through my card a month and don’t get the same return as I expect



 Mine seems good, although I don't calculate it every month.

----------


## 88CRX

> the westjet dollar accumulation is terrible, it’s says 1.5% but I highly doubt it is as I put thousands through my card a month and don’t get the same return as I expect



Should be easy to check. Your WJ account will show how many WJ Dollars are added each month. Compare them to your CC statement.

----------


## 89coupe

> Both myself and wife each have a WJ Mastercard, we both have received our vouchers and are planning to use it to fly in the US and Hawaii next year but I'm planning to cancel mine afterwards as we will probably be travelling to the US only once a year if ever.
> I looked at the flights to Europe and it can be cheaper to fly with other airlines.. if you use your voucher you end up saving maybe only 100-300$.



So they allow you to have two Mastercards under the same household/address?

So two buddy passes per year?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> So they allow you to have two Mastercards under the same household/address?
> 
> So two buddy passes per year?



Yes, but you both have to pay the full annual fee (totally worth it) rather than the discounted additional card fee.
Then you BOTH get the full benefits of card ownership.

----------


## 89coupe

> Yes, but you both have to pay the full annual fee (totally worth it) rather than the discounted additional card fee.
> Them you BOTH get the full benefits of card ownership.



Nice!

More info.

Takes 6 business days to get card, then you have to make one transaction to activate buddy pass voucher, takes 3-4 weeks to get voucher.

This is a huge savings for some trips like Hawaii or World trips.

My trip to Paris is $1241/person return.

Saves me $1684 just in flights. Seems worth it.

----------


## taemo

> Nice!
> 
> More info.
> 
> Takes 6 business days to get card, then you have to make one transaction to activate buddy pass voucher, takes 3-4 weeks to get voucher.
> 
> This is a huge savings for some trips like Hawaii or World trips.
> 
> My trip to Paris is $1241/person return.
> ...



nice, if the voucher works well for your travel then it is definitely worth it.




> I have it, I’ve been considering changing to something else
> 
> Perks as others have said is the companion voucher, free first checked bag for the people you’re travelling with 
> 
> Cons there’s no trip cancellation insurance like most other travel cards have, it only has trip interruption, the westjet dollar accumulation is terrible, it’s says 1.5% but I highly doubt it is as I put thousands through my card a month and don’t get the same return as I expect



thanks for reminding about the travel insurance.
I'm deciding between the Westjet RBC and TD First Class, here's a comparison between the 2 that I keep on my phone so that I can easily check what I'm covered with.
Neither are the best but I like TD as it colelcts points that you can use on Expedia

----------


## roopi

> Nice!
> 
> More info.
> 
> Takes 6 business days to get card, then you have to make one transaction to activate buddy pass voucher, takes 3-4 weeks to get voucher.
> 
> This is a huge savings for some trips like Hawaii or World trips.
> 
> My trip to Paris is $1241/person return.
> ...



By using 1 companion voucher there is no way you are saving $1684. The companion voucher only covers the fare and you still have to pay the full taxes. If two tickets to Paris cost $2400 then when you use the voucher you will still be paying about $1800 for those two tickets. 

The companion voucher isn't that great and to get the most value out of it you would want to use it on a NA flight.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> By using 1 companion voucher there is no way you are saving $1684. The companion voucher only covers the fare and you still have to pay the full taxes. If two tickets to Paris cost $2400 then when you use the voucher you will still be paying about $1800 for those two tickets. 
> 
> The companion voucher isn't that great and to get the most value out of it you would want to use it on a NA flight.



This. It's not nearly as good of a deal as it seems. The way to get value out of those vouchers is flying during holiday season within Canada / NA (excluding Hawaii) when ticket prices are massively inflated.

Last time I flew to Europe, the taxes & fees on a ~$1000 flight were over half the fare.

----------


## 89coupe

> By using 1 companion voucher there is no way you are saving $1684. The companion voucher only covers the fare and you still have to pay the full taxes. If two tickets to Paris cost $2400 then when you use the voucher you will still be paying about $1800 for those two tickets. 
> 
> The companion voucher isn't that great and to get the most value out of it you would want to use it on a NA flight.



I have a family of 4

So if my wife books and uses her companion pass on our daughter its $399 plus tax correct?
And if I use my companion pass on my son its $399 plus tax.


Or am I missing something?

----------


## Misterman

Card seems like a no brainer if you use WestJet at all. I'm about to start flying to Ontario return twice a month, so I'll be getting this card right away. It doesn't take long to get upgraded status from what I'm told, so you'll get free lounge passes and things like that, which is great for layover flights.

----------


## 89coupe

Sorry, didn’t realize its just on the flight.

$387x2 $774 in savings.

Plus 4 free check-in bags $141.60

----------


## roopi

> I have a family of 4
> 
> So if my wife books and uses her companion pass on our daughter its $399 plus tax correct?
> And if I use my companion pass on my son its $399 plus tax.
> 
> 
> Or am I missing something?



If you use the example I posted then you would be paying $3530 for 4 tickets (using 2 companion vouchers) compared to $4664 before using the vouchers. Savings of $1134.

I have this card as well just for the waived baggage fees and it makes it worth it if you use Westjet twice a year.

----------


## Misterman

> I have it, I’ve been considering changing to something else
> 
> Perks as others have said is the companion voucher, free first checked bag for the people you’re travelling with 
> 
> Cons there’s no trip cancellation insurance like most other travel cards have, it only has trip interruption, the westjet dollar accumulation is terrible, it’s says 1.5% but I highly doubt it is as I put thousands through my card a month and don’t get the same return as I expect



The cashback or WJ dollar accumulation probably only applies to pre tax dollars you spend.

----------


## sabad66

> The cashback or WJ dollar accumulation probably only applies to pre tax dollars you spend.



don't think so. credit card issuers don't get sku/basket level info so they would not know how much was tax or non tax of the billed amount.

----------


## jwslam

> The cashback or WJ dollar accumulation probably only applies to pre tax dollars you spend.






> don't think so. credit card issuers don't get sku/basket level info so they would not know how much was tax or non tax of the billed amount.



I assume that is meant to say WJ dollars accumulated are only redeemable for the fare portion not taxes, as mentioned a few times above.

----------


## 89coupe

> If you use the example I posted then you would be paying $3530 for 4 tickets (using 2 companion vouchers) compared to $4664 before using the vouchers. Savings of $1134.
> 
> I have this card as well just for the waived baggage fees and it makes it worth it if you use Westjet twice a year.



Not sure how you got that savings? My daughter is 21 my son is 9

Adult base fare x3 = $2358.00 -$399
CHild base fare x1 = $786 - $399

Four free check-in luggage. $35.40x4

Or am I missing something?

----------


## sabad66

> I assume that is meant to say WJ dollars accumulated are only redeemable for the fare portion not taxes, as mentioned a few times above.



re-read adam c's comment again.

he mentions he spends thousands a month on the card and doesn't think he is getting the full 1.5% in WJ dollars earned. you earn 2% for WJ flights, so don't think this is related to redeeming them.

----------


## roopi

> Not sure how you got that savings? My daughter is 21 my son is 9
> 
> Adult base fare x3 = $2358.00 -$399
> CHild base fare x1 = $786 - $399
> 
> Four free check-in luggage. $35.40x4
> 
> Or am I missing something?



I'm just referring to the screen shot I posted which shows the actual saving using a companion voucher. I just multiplied that savings by two if you were to book 2 separate flights using two vouchers. I realized you probably can't see the breakdown on that screen shot. Here is a better view hopefully. I really don't know how they calculate this and the only way to figure it out seems to be once you have the voucher in your account and just testing some bookings.

----------


## 89coupe

> I'm just referring to the screen shot I posted which shows the actual saving using a companion voucher. I just multiplied that savings by two if you were to book 2 separate flights using two vouchers. I realized you probably can't see the breakdown on that screen shot. Here is a better view hopefully. I really don't know how they calculate this and the only way to figure it out seems to be once you have the voucher in your account and just testing some bookings.



Where do you plug that info in? Is that on WestJets website? 

I don’t see anything for voucher info.

----------


## roopi

> Where do you plug that info in? Is that on WestJets website? 
> 
> I don’t see anything for voucher info.



You need to have a voucher in your account to do this.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Isn't Rogers still best for any kind of foreign currency trip anyways? No fee's and 4% cashback.

----------


## killramos

I think something to remember is the car has bonus westjet rewards as well right? So the actual savings are larger than just what you get on the vouchers and baggage fees.

Presumably you accumulated a good bunch of bonus westjet miles buying those two primary tickets? Can’t be used on this trip but should take a good dent out if a future trip?

----------


## 89coupe

> You need to have a voucher in your account to do this.



Ahhh ok, makes sense. Cool.

----------


## Misterman

> I assume that is meant to say WJ dollars accumulated are only redeemable for the fare portion not taxes, as mentioned a few times above.



No, just brain storming as to why someones accumulated WJ dollars do not add up to 2%(or whatever it is) of their WestJet spending?

----------


## 88CRX

> No, just brain storming as to why someones accumulated WJ dollars do not add up to 2%(or whatever it is) of their WestJet spending?



I'm sure his %'s earned are correct.

----------


## sabad66

Interest, fees, and cash advances don't get the WJ earn, so if that's part of his balance then maybe that's what's throwing him off?

----------


## adam c

I'll look into it further when I have a chance and do the math

I'm sure this is part of it since I put the majority of my bill payments through my card
WestJet dollars are earned on net purchases only; they are not earned on cash advances (including RBC Royal Bank® credit card cheques, balance transfers, cash-like transactions and *certain bill payments*)

----------


## jacky4566

Anyone got any good credit card deals? My TD VISA infinite aeroplan is up soon. Just did the math and my return was 2.98% cash back using 2.5 cents per Aeroplan point. I get good value out of Aeroplan so i might just keep it.

----------


## killramos

> Anyone got any good credit card deals? My TD VISA infinite aeroplan is up soon. Just did the math and my return was 2.98% cash back using 2.5 cents per Aeroplan point. I get good value out of Aeroplan so i might just keep it.



I still like my avion IP, not quite as juicy as the Aeroplan in terms of % return, but it’s somewhere between 2.5-2.9% depending on where you are going and you can book any airline any seat. My dad is a big Aeroplan guy and find the air canada only and the seat restrictions quite irritating.

Lounge passes, free in flight wifi, decent insurance, only thing to complain about is the fee but that’s just a math exercise to make sure it fits your spending.

----------


## ExtraSlow

So for the person who was wondering, I went back and the WJ dollars earned on my MasterCard statement are exactly 1.5% of my spending and I also double checked that I'm getting that exact amount deposited into my WJ account on that same date. There's no tomfoolery happening. 

I mean, if you spend $5000/month, that's $60,000/yr so you should be getting $900 WJ Dollars every year. Maybe you are more frugal than you assume?

EDIT, I think it was 
@adam c
 who was wondering?

----------


## 03ozwhip

I'm looking for the best CC with no fee with GOOD rewards like money back etc.

I am going to try out buying pretty much everything with CC and paying it off right away, instead of using debit for everything, which I should have done a long time ago.

What are you guys using? It's for everyday stuff like groceries, bills and gas for the most part.

----------


## arcticcat522

> I'm looking for the best CC with no fee with GOOD rewards like money back etc.
> 
> I am going to try out buying pretty much everything with CC and paying it off right away, instead of using debit for everything, which I should have done a long time ago.
> 
> What are you guys using? It's for everyday stuff like groceries, bills and gas for the most part.



Rogers world premium. 1.75% back on everything. 4% back on foreign currency purchases. No fee

----------


## eblend

> Rogers world premium. 1.75% back on everything. 4% back on foreign currency purchases. No fee



Not entirely true, it's 4% cash back....with a 2.5% Forex fee...so essentially 1.5% cash back. 




> I'm looking for the best CC with no fee with GOOD rewards like money back etc.
> 
> I am going to try out buying pretty much everything with CC and paying it off right away, instead of using debit for everything, which I should have done a long time ago.
> 
> What are you guys using? It's for everyday stuff like groceries, bills and gas for the most part.



Surprised anyone uses Debit at all...I have been doing this for like 15 years now, welcome to the club haha

I use my grandfathered 1.5% cash back on everything Capital One Aspire card for 90% of my purchases, World Elite Presidents Choice for all Loblaws stores like Superstore/Shoppers/PCTravel/Mobil Gas for the 3% PC Points as I shop exclusively almost at those stores, HomeTrust Visa for all personal forex type transactions (1% cash back) and also have the Triangle card, mostly for bill payments like property taxes and when shopping at Canadian Tire (3% for Canadian Tire, think 1% for everything else). It's a lot of cards, but they all have a purpose. Technically the Rogers card could replace my Capital One and the Home Trust card, but I would still keep the others as they get higher rewards + bill payment ability. 

I know I looked at the Rogers one at one point and actually applied for it, but despite having 868 for credit score...was denied...the one and only card I have even been denied for. Don't know wtf happened there but never pursued it again haha, maybe I should give it another go.

Anyone with the Rogers card...how does one redeem the cashback nowadays? I know before it seemed like it was a paid if you wanted actual cash and not a credit for Rogers services, which I have 0 of.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'm looking for the best CC with no fee with GOOD rewards like money back etc.
> 
> I am going to try out buying pretty much everything with CC and paying it off right away, instead of using debit for everything, which I should have done a long time ago.
> 
> What are you guys using? It's for everyday stuff like groceries, bills and gas for the most part.



The no-fee cards have much less rewards, but I assume you know that.
I always liked the Canadian Tire MasterCard "Triangle Card" for one without fees. Canadian Tire Money is earned on the card with all purchases everywhere and higher amounts at CT or on their fuel.
They sell EVERYTHING so I've always felt it's about as good as cash.

----------


## msommers

> What are you guys using? It's for everyday stuff like groceries, bills and gas for the most part.



The Tangerine card would be worthwhile putting on the short list if you're using it for specific categories like those you listed.

----------


## jwslam

> The no-fee cards have much less rewards, but I assume you know that.
> I always liked the Canadian Tire MasterCard "Triangle Card" for one without fees. Canadian Tire Money is earned on the card with all purchases everywhere and higher amounts at CT or on their fuel.
> They sell EVERYTHING so I've always felt it's about as good as cash.



The CT card is also the only one you can pay property taxes with. Cha-ching cashback.

----------


## mzdspd

> The CT card is also the only one you can pay property taxes with. Cha-ching cashback.



Also if you get the World Elite Triangle card you get free roadside assistance

----------


## 03ozwhip

Good call guys, I'll check out the CT card. The cards I have now, I just dont see the value in them.

----------


## sabad66

Best everyday use no fee is Rogers WE, but you need 80k income to qualify. If you can’t qualify, the Rogers Platinum is a good second choice. 

PC WE is also good if you shop at superstore and esso 

Triangle WE is good too if you shop at CT a lot. I have this one too, I really like the free 2 year financing feature for big purchases, used it on a treadmill last Christmas. And like jwslam says you can pay bills with it and earn extra CT money

- - - Updated - - -




> Not entirely true, it's 4% cash back....with a 2.5% Forex fee...so essentially 1.5% cash back. 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprised anyone uses Debit at all...I have been doing this for like 15 years now, welcome to the club haha
> 
> I use my grandfathered 1.5% cash back on everything Capital One Aspire card for 90% of my purchases, World Elite Presidents Choice for all Loblaws stores like Superstore/Shoppers/PCTravel/Mobil Gas for the 3% PC Points as I shop exclusively almost at those stores, HomeTrust Visa for all personal forex type transactions (1% cash back) and also have the Triangle card, mostly for bill payments like property taxes and when shopping at Canadian Tire (3% for Canadian Tire, think 1% for everything else). It's a lot of cards, but they all have a purpose. Technically the Rogers card could replace my Capital One and the Home Trust card, but I would still keep the others as they get higher rewards + bill payment ability. 
> 
> I know I looked at the Rogers one at one point and actually applied for it, but despite having 868 for credit score...was denied...the one and only card I have even been denied for. Don't know wtf happened there but never pursued it again haha, maybe I should give it another go.
> ...



Redeeming on the Rogers card is very easy now. Open the app, pick a purchase, then apply cashback pts against it. No hassle at all

----------


## eblend

> Best everyday use no fee is Rogers WE, but you need 80k income to qualify. If you can’t qualify, the Rogers Platinum is a good second choice. 
> 
> PC WE is also good if you shop at superstore and esso 
> 
> Triangle WE is good too if you shop at CT a lot. I have this one too, I really like the free 2 year financing feature for big purchases, used it on a treadmill last Christmas. And like jwslam says you can pay bills with it and earn extra CT money
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Redeeming on the Rogers card is very easy now. Open the app, pick a purchase, then apply cashback pts against it. No hassle at all



Good to know, will give it a shot again. Def qualify for the Elite card, no idea why I didn't get approved back in the day. I read a bit about it and it it says you can apply cashback against qualifying purchases...what's a qualifying purchase? Just about anything?

----------


## 03ozwhip

Doesnt tell you if you qualified for the elite card apparently. When it gets here, that's when I find out I guess lol

----------


## tonytiger55

> I'm looking for the best CC with no fee with GOOD rewards like money back etc.
> 
> I am going to try out buying pretty much everything with CC and paying it off right away, instead of using debit for everything, which I should have done a long time ago.
> 
> What are you guys using? It's for everyday stuff like groceries, bills and gas for the most part.



I use the Tangerine Mastercard, that way i can use it to fill up at Costco. You can pick key stuff you want cashback on. I pick gas and groceries. 
No fee and I pay it online via TD easyweb.

----------


## adam c

> Good to know, will give it a shot again. Def qualify for the Elite card, no idea why I didn't get approved back in the day. I read a bit about it and it it says you can apply cashback against qualifying purchases...what's a qualifying purchase? Just about anything?



Credit score isn't everything, if you have too much available credit that can deny you as it can be considered too much liability

----------


## shakalaka

Been doing so much house shopping and putting so many expenses on the credit card for contractors etc that I didn't realize that I had over 200,000 Avion points. Was browsing rewards yesterday could have easily gotten the TV I bought on points. lol. 

I will be needing more anyway and other house shit so the points will get used up regardless I suppose. Could also just save them for whatever travel next time too.

----------


## killramos

Avion redemption for items is like 1-1.25% versus 2-3% for flights.

They really want you to buy the items lol.

----------


## shakalaka

> Avion redemption for items is like 1-1.25% versus 2-3% for flights.
> 
> They really want you to buy the items lol.



Hmm really eh. Didn't know that. Good to know, thanks! Will save it for travel then for sure.

----------


## killramos

Well just do the math on how many dollars it costs you to earn the points versus how many dollars of stuff you are getting. The redemption rate is laughable for Avioners

----------


## shakalaka

> Well just do the math on how many dollars it costs you to earn the points versus how many dollars of stuff you are getting. The redemption rate is laughable for Avioners



I started to realize that recently that's why looked around for different cards. Was thinking of getting the BMO World Elite as my wife has one and feel it's much better. But then I get enamoured by the AMEX Platinum after reading one of the threads here and ended up getting that. Damn it's a beautiful card and the presentation case it comes in, freakin' insane. First year is practically free with 50,000 points (equal to $500) and $200 yearly travel credit. And after that I will see if I want to keep it; I likely will. But ultimately didn't exactly ended up fixing my having a shitty rewards card issue but I enjoy it. lol

----------


## killramos

The Avion IP comes in a pretty box too. Smoke and mirrors to make you feel special lol.

Avion’s rewards are fine, you just need to understand how to use the card to maximum return %. aka only use it for expensive flights (if you use Avion for a flight that’s on sale you aren’t getting full value) and never use your points for anything other than the redemption schedule items. Don’t pay the fees with points, don’t book a car or hotel with the points, and especially don’t buy tv’s or iPads with the points.

It can also be somewhat reasonable to convert Avion points to BA Avios or American Airlines miles if you like those programs. But imo at that point just get a dedicated card for BA or AA.

----------


## speedog

TIL that the look of a credit card and the box it comes in are a thing.

----------


## killramos

> TIL that the look of a credit card and the box it comes in are a thing.



Don’t forget what special material it’s stamped out of.

----------


## Buster



----------


## Zhariak

> 



They still haven't updated the Canadian Centurion card yet... Will be interesting to see if they double the fees like in the US. We got a ton of free stuff this year to celebrate 10 years of Centurion in Canada, but there's been a bunch of changes in Canadian perks with Accor's acquisition of Fairmont (and the agreement either changing/dropping, which we don't know yet), and some other stuff. It would be nice if they brought similar perks to the US cards!

----------


## Gainsbarre

Since we're talking about the fancy cards now, does anybody have one of these?

https://www.hsbc.ca/jade/world-elite-mastercard/

I think (?) it's the only no-fee credit card in Canada (free if you're an HSBC Jade customer) that gives you the $200 annual travel enhancement credit and free unlimited lounge access. I had my eye on the RBC Avion Visa Infinite Privilege for a little bit as I thought that the fee was waved if you were an RBC Private Banking customer, but there seems to be new small print on their website, stipulating that the credit card is "available at a reduced annual fee" for their Private Banking customers. The HSBC Jade World Elite card also looks superior in that there appears to be no limit on the number of lounge visits for you and a guest.

----------


## killramos

There are two versions of the Avion IP card. There is the normal one you can apply for and the Private Banking card only eligible for PB customers.

On the IP if you have one of their VIP or above banking packages you get a small amount rebates, 170/yr if you have 2 cards.

Can’t comment on the PB card or discounts, but PB isn’t really about lowering fees.

A comment on lounge access is that not all lounge programs are equal, make you you look into what lounges are available for a given program at airports that matter to you.

----------


## Darell_n

..

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Going through some finance crap today and just to put how awesome the WJ MasterCard is into perspective.
In the past twelve months I've earned a little over $600 in WestJet dollars so that's $50/month back from a card that "cost me" $120 in the annual fee. Annual spend was about $38,000 to get this, then I also got a companion voucher that saved me easily $400 on a flight.
About $900/year back from a card even after I pay their fee. No brainer.

Edit - I think I had at least five checked bags over the year, so there's another $200+ saved.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Going through some finance crap today and just to put how awesome the WJ MasterCard is into perspective.
> In the past twelve months I've earned a little over $600 in WestJet dollars so that's $50/month back from a card that "cost me" $120 in the annual fee. Annual spend was about $38,000 to get this, then I also got a companion voucher that saved me easily $400 on a flight.
> About $900/year back from a card even after I pay their fee. No brainer.



Yeah, I find good value in that card too. If you need checked baggage you get a little more value from that as well.

----------


## phreezee

> Since we're talking about the fancy cards now, does anybody have one of these?
> 
> https://www.hsbc.ca/jade/world-elite-mastercard/
> 
> I think (?) it's the only no-fee credit card in Canada (free if you're an HSBC Jade customer) that gives you the $200 annual travel enhancement credit and free unlimited lounge access. I had my eye on the RBC Avion Visa Infinite Privilege for a little bit as I thought that the fee was waved if you were an RBC Private Banking customer, but there seems to be new small print on their website, stipulating that the credit card is "available at a reduced annual fee" for their Private Banking customers. The HSBC Jade World Elite card also looks superior in that there appears to be no limit on the number of lounge visits for you and a guest.



HSBC is on my boycott list. Voting with your wallet is the only vote that counts these days.

Recently got the Alaska Airlines MC, similar to WJ MC, but you get 30K miles after $1k spent.

----------


## adam c

> Yeah, I find good value in that card too. If you need checked baggage you get a little more value from that as well.



Just in checked baggage my wj car has paid for itself multiple times over

Just wish they added trip cancellation insurance to it

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Just in checked baggage my wj car has paid for itself multiple times over
> 
> Just wish they added trip cancellation insurance to it



Yes, of course! Dumb of me to forget.
I edited my slightly earlier post.

----------


## gwill

super annoyed with my Scotia gold passport visa. Went to book a trip to cuba for my mother in law and father in law and they dont take bookings through it as the travel section was bought out by amex. Stupid american regulations.

Now I have to jump through hoops to put my points towards travel while waiting upwards to 2 months for the credit back. I'll be cancelling it as soon as I can use all my points up on this trip.

Just need to decide what new visa/mc to get

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Misread... Are you able to book the trip elsewhere outside of the internal booking system?

----------


## gwill

> Misread... Are you able to book the trip elsewhere outside of the internal booking system?



yes it wasnt a problem to do so when not using my visa rewards website. Apparently amex bought out a part of Scotiabank visa reward system and as they are an american company they cant do business with cuba.

When I called in to ask questions the rep tried telling me he couldnt answer any questions in relation to Cuba. He could only read a pre written message that doesnt appear anywhere on the Scotiabank website.

The more I pressed the more he responded with "I'm sorry I cant speak to anything related to travel to cuba."

Guess the change over happened a year and a half ago as I've booked previous trips to Cuba with no issues.

----------


## ragu

Does anyone know of a really good travel sign up bonus for credit cards? Looking to book a big trip in near future and hopefully offset some costs through said bonus  :Smilie:

----------


## adam c

The WJ card has a $350 bonus right now compared to the $250, plus you get the companion voucher

----------


## roopi

RBC also has first year free and 25000 points on their Avion card:

https://www.rbcroyalbank.com/credit-...ok_Mobile_Feed

----------


## Buster

Does the Amex Platinum card get you any airline status? I can't find it on their site.

----------


## killramos

> Does the Amex Platinum card get you any airline status? I can't find it on their site.



Not the base platinum, unless you pick an airline specific Amex.

----------


## Buster

My current TD infinite card seems pretty limited. And the TD Privilege card just gets me Aeroplan, which is annoying as I usually fly WJ. The WJ RBC cards has a bunch of less than useful perks for me (4 loung passes per year? no thanks).

Ugh.

Maybe the Amex platinum actually is useful.

----------


## gqmw

> My current TD infinite card seems pretty limited. And the TD Privilege card just gets me Aeroplan, which is annoying as I usually fly WJ. The WJ RBC cards has a bunch of less than useful perks for me (4 loung passes per year? no thanks).
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> Maybe the Amex platinum actually is useful.



It is useful depending on what you want out of it - the unlimited priority + guest each time has been good. The hotel status helps for free upgrades, but I find that it's most effective if you send a message to the hotel prior to check in and ask nicely for a free upgrade. Historically I've just transferred all my points over to Aeroplan because I rack up quite a bit of Aeroplan points from work travel so it makes sense for me to consolidate when I need to redeem.

Feel free to PM me if you want a referral (gets you 60k points instead of the 50k at sign up).

----------


## Buster

My wife is Titanium elite usually for Bonvoy, and then I just book my rooms through her account when I travel (which is less frequent than her).

Unlimited priority do you mean the lounges? I'm usually westjet Gold and my wife is usually whatever 75k AC is...so we're usually covered on both if we are travelling together. hmm, I guess I need to look more into it. I'm pretty sure the WJ elite MC isn't useful for me with my status and we dont use petrocan. No cards seem to be really good for me.

----------


## roopi

Sounds like amex platinum isn't any benefit to you for the fee they charge. If you have status with hotels and airlines then you should just get the best cash back card available.

----------


## Misterman

> My current TD infinite card seems pretty limited. And the TD Privilege card just gets me Aeroplan, which is annoying as I usually fly WJ. The WJ RBC cards has a bunch of less than useful perks for me (4 loung passes per year? no thanks).
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> Maybe the Amex platinum actually is useful.



This is why I have never ventured to switch from my RBC Avion card. I just earn points, book whatever flight I want, and go. We fly WJ as well whenever possible. Just booked Jamaica flights for January. The Avion covered the flights up to a maximum of like 1100$ I think. Regular fare was less than that, so I upgraded us to Premium right through the Avion booking portal, and paid cash for the overage above what Avion covers. All in taxes and the little bit extra for Premium was 500$ total for our return flights to MBJ.

----------


## killramos

Yea I actually like Avion a lot, and it’s way better now that the 14 day booking window is gone. The Petro Canada deal is with any RBC card, even a debit card, so it’s not a card specific perk but a deal with the bank.

Used it for a round trip to London a couple months ago, premium economy direct to LHR only cost me 1500 bucks or so with the full redemption amount.

You can convert Avion points to WJ dollars if you need to and they have bonus point periods similar to BA. But probably just worth redeeming using the Avion portal and using your WJ status as you would if you bought the tickets through Expedia or anywhere else.

Avion IP also gets you Accor status if you consider that valuable, I have never bothered.

----------


## bigboom

> My current TD infinite card seems pretty limited. And the TD Privilege card just gets me Aeroplan, which is annoying as I usually fly WJ. The WJ RBC cards has a bunch of less than useful perks for me (4 loung passes per year? no thanks).
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> Maybe the Amex platinum actually is useful.



Just curious what you find limiting about the TD Infinite? That's the one that I have and I find it pretty easy to just book on the TD for Expedia site and it has all the travel insurance and everything covered by the card.

----------


## Misterman

> Yea I actually like Avion a lot, and it’s way better now that the 14 day booking window is gone. The Petro Canada deal is with any RBC card, even a debit card, so it’s not a card specific perk but a deal with the bank.
> 
> Used it for a round trip to London a couple months ago, premium economy direct to LHR only cost me 1500 bucks or so with the full redemption amount.
> 
> You can convert Avion points to WJ dollars if you need to and they have bonus point periods similar to BA. But probably just worth redeeming using the Avion portal and using your WJ status as you would if you bought the tickets through Expedia or anywhere else.
> 
> Avion IP also gets you Accor status if you consider that valuable, I have never bothered.



I haven't got around to linking my Petro Points card, although I stop at Petro Canada virtually never, so not going to help me much anyway. 

I'm thinking I should accept the upgrade offer I keep getting though. It's for the Infinite Avion Privilege or something like that? Basically the main thing is it bumps your points earning from 1 point per dollar spent, to 1.25. And the fee goes to 145$ IIRC. For me that's an extra 25k points a year or so, for an extra 25$ fee. Seems like a no brainer.

----------


## killramos

Infinite privilege fee is far higher than that I’m sorry to report.



The extra 25% points on non travel spend is nice, but you need to be clearing around 50k per year on the card to make that worth it more if you need 2 cards. Unfortunately my spending habits make it worth it.

However the extra benefits like lounge access access make it worth the fee.

I’ve actually taken to using Petro since getting my truck, technically it’s spec 93 octane reccomended which you can’t really get anywhere else so that has been nice.

----------


## gwill

I looked at the infinite priviledge and not sure it's worth the extra admin fee of 399. It's also restricted to 200k yearly income.

The Scotia infinite cash back card seem to have a lot of perks for those that may not fly as often as others.

----------


## killramos

> It's also restricted to 200k yearly income.



Its “restricted”, most regular Avion holders get the invitation after a year or 2 if they spend enough they don’t really care about income as long as you are a good customer.

----------


## Buster

> Just curious what you find limiting about the TD Infinite? That's the one that I have and I find it pretty easy to just book on the TD for Expedia site and it has all the travel insurance and everything covered by the card.



The functionality of the card is okay. I just don't think they are giving me enough perks and points for my spend.

- - - Updated - - -




> It is useful depending on what you want out of it - the unlimited priority + guest each time has been good. The hotel status helps for free upgrades, but I find that it's most effective if you send a message to the hotel prior to check in and ask nicely for a free upgrade. Historically I've just transferred all my points over to Aeroplan because I rack up quite a bit of Aeroplan points from work travel so it makes sense for me to consolidate when I need to redeem.
> 
> Feel free to PM me if you want a referral (gets you 60k points instead of the 50k at sign up).



Are you able to generate a biz platinum referral? I think that's the one I'm going to get?

Gets you 75k points in welcome.

----------


## Misterman

> Infinite privilege fee is far higher than that I’m sorry to report.
> 
> Attachment 88754
> 
> The extra 25% points on non travel spend is nice, but you need to be clearing around 50k per year on the card to make that worth it more if you need 2 cards. Unfortunately my spending habits make it worth it.
> 
> However the extra benefits like lounge access access make it worth the fee.
> 
> I’ve actually taken to using Petro since getting my truck, technically it’s spec 93 octane reccomended which you can’t really get anywhere else so that has been nice.



Can't see your pic since those don't work on this site. But I see someone else posted it, guess my memory was foggy on that offer. But even at 400$ annual fee, with 100k yearly spending that nets an extra 25,000 points, which breaks down to essentially buying more points at a cost of 62.5 points per dollar. But considering I already pay 100$ yearly fee, it's only 300$ extra, which is 83 points per dollar. Not bad.

----------


## gqmw

> The functionality of the card is okay. I just don't think they are giving me enough perks and points for my spend.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Are you able to generate a biz platinum referral? I think that's the one I'm going to get?
> 
> Gets you 75k points in welcome.



Saw your previous post, you're definitely pretty much covered for most of the benefits then. Unfortunately I can't refer for the biz plat from the reg plat. There's tons of referral codes on churningcanada though if someone here doesn't have one. I'll likely be messaging you for a referral when I switch to the biz plat!

----------


## adam c

excuse the ignorance but how is the infinite card better than say the westjet elite? looking at the benefits, 1 dollar = 1 point, so 35k points = 1 decent flight in CAN/US = $35k spend to obtain

let's say the same was put towards a WJ card
$35k x 1.5% = $525 WJ dollars + $99 companion fare

That's fairly close to almost 2 flights within NA

----------


## killramos

> excuse the ignorance but how is the infinite card better than say the westjet elite? looking at the benefits, 1 dollar = 1 point, so 35k points = 1 decent flight in CAN/US = $35k spend to obtain



WestJet card is alright if your spend is relatively low, lots of base benefits are essentially where all the value is. Actual redemption rates per dollar spent is 1.5-2% which isnt fantastic. 

Avion pulls away with a lot of spend and gives you the option of flying airlines that arent westjet, which is important if you fly anywhere outside of NA. Avion Infinite redemption rates are 2-2.3% for every day purchases and 2.5-2.9% for travel. Avion IP gets you the 2.5-2.9% on all purchases plus the extra IP benefits like lounge access and Accor membership. And again not to be understated, book any seat on any flight, on any airline.

Very different programs but the WestJet card is certainly not clear cut better, it really depends on your flying and spending habits.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Avion is a great program, used to be on that before I went to WJ. Works good for my lifestyle, can get to kex9c9, Hawaii, or the USA without hassles. Don't currently plan to go anywhere else.

----------


## killramos

> Avion is a great program, used to be on that before I went to WJ. Works good for my lifestyle, can get to kex9c9, Hawaii, or the USA without hassles. Don't currently plan to go anywhere else.



It’s a cool program, I thought about getting one in my wife’s name for the benefits and Costco but it’s tough to stomach paying fees on 2 premium travel cards. That’s how you really lose.

----------


## Buster

Wj isn't great for me since I'm usually already gold or above. And we get a bigger discount at a different gas station through my wife's work.

----------


## killramos

> Wj isn't great for me since I'm usually already gold or above. And we get a bigger discount at a different gas station through my wife's work.



Yea I like to book Premium Economy on my Avion which comes with most of the WestJet card perks anyways so not a lot of benefit for me either to go along with the lower % redemption rate.

I don’t travel enough to earn status.

----------


## adam c

> Wj isn't great for me since I'm usually already gold or above. And we get a bigger discount at a different gas station through my wife's work.



I buy from esso so petro doesn't do much for me, but at gold you get extra benefits such as additional companion fare and lounge passes

----------


## Buster

> I buy from esso so petro doesn't do much for me, but at gold you get extra benefits such as additional companion fare and lounge passes



Ya. I have wj status from flying... So the status perks and lounge are redundant.

----------


## Gainsbarre

> Just curious what you find limiting about the TD Infinite? That's the one that I have and I find it pretty easy to just book on the TD for Expedia site and it has all the travel insurance and everything covered by the card.



Alright, I'll bite. TD Visa Infinite was my main credit card from late 2012 until January 2019, and I travel very frequently. I still use my TD Visa Infinite, but only for travel related purchases, and only after doing some price comparison online. The Rogers World Elite Mastercard (1.75% cashback on all CAD purchases, 1.5% cashback on all FX purchases) is now my main card - I also use the Simplii Visa (4% cashback for restaurants), the Tangerine Mastercard for recurring bill payments (2% cashback for TELUS and my cellphone plan but not ENMAX), and the Triangle World Elite Mastercard to pay my property tax and for grocery (3%) and gasoline purchases. I have the all-inclusive account to pay zero fees with my TD Visa Infinite card - I've never have and never plan on pay any credit card fees, ever...

Expedia for TD does give you the equivalent of 4.5% cashback for travel related purchases, and I'll still use them for flights/hotels if it's the cheapest price I can find. If I'm booking domestic flights in a foreign country, it's almost always significantly cheaper to book directly with the airline (e.g. I recently booked a bunch of domestic Japanese flights with ANA and they were all significantly cheaper dealing directly with ANA in Japanese Yen on their website). Always look up the flights you're wanting to book with Google Flights first - if I can get that price on Expedia for TD I will book it there, and if the difference is no greater than 3% compared what I can get I will booking directly with the airline I'll book on Expedia for TD, otherwise I'll book directly with the airline using my Rogers World Elite Mastercard.

One beef I have had with Expedia for TD is that their selection is NOT as robust as what you'll find on Expedia.ca. For instance, many hotels where you would pay directly at the hotel cannot be booked on Expedia for TD! I always look up hotels first with Trivago. That being said, if you see the exact same hotel/room type available on Expedia.ca and Expedia for TD, it's almost always cheaper to book on Expedia for TD. Expedia for TD doesn't seem to pair your airfare purchases with hotel purchases, in that if you've recently booked airfare on Expedia for TD you'll get the "book a hotel with your flight discount", even if the hotel(s) you book after the flight is in a different part of the world.

Another beef I have with Expedia for TD is that they've kiboshed their best price guarantee where you'd get a $50 voucher and a refund of the price difference if you could find a cheaper price elsewhere - I had collected over $2,000 in vouchers, mostly by finding the same hotel for cheaper at Agoda.

Expedia for TD is excellent for booking rental cars - it's always free cancellation until about a day before your reservation, and from the price comparisons I've done, Expedia for TD has always been the cheapest - even compared to booking directly with a car rental company website with a corporate discount and/or "elite" membership discounts (I have Hertz Gold through my Mileage Plus Gold status). 

I have also had great experiences with TD Visa Infinite's rental car insurance coverage and trip interruption insurance. I had my first (and thankfully, so far only) flat tire almost 2 years ago after striking a huge pothole in Kentucky just northeast of Louisville - Allianz fully covered the cost of a replacement tire. Do NOT EVER purchase car rental insurance through the rental company if you pay for your rental with the TD Visa Infinite - the very first question Allianz asked when I inquired about the claim was whether or not I had taken out rental car insurance through the rental car company - if I had, I would have no coverage through my TD Visa Infinite. Furthermore, the daily cost of the insurance through the rental car company (if I had purchased it) also exceeded the ~$50 cost of the replacement tire! My TD Visa Infinite also came through for me when my luggage was delayed about 5 years ago (covered some of my expenses for my first day in Tokyo) and when I was in my first and only ever card accident on my way to YYC, which caused me to miss my flight and incur a $100 same day flight change fee - TD Visa Infinite fully reimbursed me there as well.

Alright, final point for the TD Visa Infinite - I don't believe it has any coverage of checked baggage fees or any airport lounge offers, which is a bit of a letdown for frequent travelers, especially if you've had free airport lounge access before. As mentioned in an earlier post I've made in this thread, I believe that free airport lounge access with a no-fee credit card is extremely difficult to come by. I believe that the HSBC Jade Mastercard is the only no-fee credit card that offers unlimited airport lounge access, but it comes with a steep hurdle to clear (you need to have a tidy sum in HSBC accounts, so much so that I can only find very limited information about this card online - only a few posts on Red Flag Deals seem to briefly touch upon this card...)

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I still love the Scotia Amex gold for the juicy 5x and 3x point multipliers. Also have the Scotia Visa Infinite but might drop it since they added no foreign Tx fee to the gold Amex earlier this year, airport lounge passes are meh to me.

----------


## Misterman

So if you book flights through Avion or the like, and it is a WestJet flight for example. Will you get qualifying flight spend towards your tier credit if you enter your rewards number with it?

----------


## gwill

since no one else will say it I will. Gainsbarre your insane.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> So if you book flights through Avion or the like, and it is a WestJet flight for example. Will you get qualifying flight spend towards your tier credit if you enter your rewards number with it?



Echoing this theme... Please tell me what I'm doing wrong with my life that WestJet eternally has me at Teal!!
I'm pretty sure I spend $5k+ per year in flights with them but I never seem to get credit.
Do flights for other people not count even though I paid? Even family traveling directly with me?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Echoing this theme... Please tell me what I'm doing wrong with my life that WestJet eternally has me at Teal!!
> I'm pretty sure I spend $5k+ per year in flights with them but I never seem to get credit.
> Do flights for other people not count even though I paid? Even family traveling directly with me?



Yeah the status follows the individual, not the booking.

----------


## killramos

> So if you book flights through Avion or the like, and it is a WestJet flight for example. Will you get qualifying flight spend towards your tier credit if you enter your rewards number with it?



Yup, just add your flyer number to ticket either when you book or at check in.

Although the programs aren’t very transparent about what fare class you have chosen which can affect the mileage earned.

----------


## bjstare

> Echoing this theme... Please tell me what I'm doing wrong with my life that WestJet eternally has me at Teal!!
> I'm pretty sure I spend $5k+ per year in flights with them but I never seem to get credit.
> Do flights for other people not count even though I paid? Even family traveling directly with me?



 :ROFL!:

----------


## Misterman

> Echoing this theme... Please tell me what I'm doing wrong with my life that WestJet eternally has me at Teal!!
> I'm pretty sure I spend $5k+ per year in flights with them but I never seem to get credit.
> Do flights for other people not count even though I paid? Even family traveling directly with me?



Have you been forgetting to enter your rewards number when booking? What does your rewards say in your app? If your rewards are not tracking your spending, have you tried calling them to ask what is going on?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Have you been forgetting to enter your rewards number when booking? What does your rewards say in your app? If your rewards are not tracking your spending, have you tried calling them to ask what is going on?



I just checked the app and I think my spend year just ended so I'm back at $0, so, bad example.
I guess I always buy tix from their PC website and not my phone or their app; but, I always pay with my WJ MasterCard whatever "Premium/Elite/BabyDick" they call it and I was under the impression my WJ Rewards number is tied to that card. It's actually even written on the front of it. It still seems to prompt me to enter my WJ Rewards number and that's where the wheels seem to fall off.
I have a login with all my info and their website (which they seem to radically change multiple times/year) seems to fail to auto populate my Rewards number. Then when I enter it, it fucks up if I try to enter my number for family members traveling with me. Often this fuck up then forces you to the beginning of the entering personal information process for ALL guests which is (no doubt intentionally) infuriating. I suspect I've given up even entering mine a couple times after repeating this song & dance, so that's likely my bad.
So - perhaps TreySlow is correct that rewards are only earned when I pay for my ass to fly and no one else.

If that's the case, why the fuck is it even asking me for the Rewards numbers of the others flying with me? The machine knows if you're flying with children, so how could they have a rewards account? If I pay to fly my concubine and my coke dealer to Vegas with me, am I supposed to enter each of _their_ personal rewards numbers and then *they* get points for money they didn't spend??!

Sorry for being so dumb. I'm falling-over-exhausted and this coffee must be decaf. I'll see if there's tips on YouTube because I've had little luck researching from their site.

----------


## killramos

Paying with your card is not linked to your flights, that will just honour whatever you earn on your spend. Frequent flyer miles through the airline and status are above and beyond that.

You need to enter your rewards number when booking, and the number is different for every guest. Each person just have their own frequent flyer account. And yes children can have their own frequent flyer numbers. The only way they would know your number is if you booked the flight through your westjet account.

You can always enter your frequent flyer number when checking in, you don’t have to do it when you book. Make sure the names on the tickets match the names on the frequent flyer program or they will invalidate the segment.

If you could pool 8 people under 1 frequent flyer account it would be way too easy to earn status.

Ironically westjet is one of the least obtuse airlines about this in my experience, air canada is a nightmare.

----------


## bjstare

> If that's the case, why the fuck is it even asking me for the Rewards numbers of the others flying with me? The machine knows if you're flying with children, so how could they have a rewards account? If I pay to fly my concubine and my coke dealer to Vegas with me, am I supposed to enter each of _their_ personal rewards numbers and then *they* get points for money they didn't spend??!



Yes.

Also so if they do have status, then they get the perks they're entitled to.

My work pays for all my flights (well 38/40 of them in a given year), but I get status from the money they spend. It's just how airline status works.

----------


## ExtraSlow

And booking through the various third-party sites, you don't automatically get your reward points just because you paid with your WJ MC. You need to enter it separately. Only place it auto-populates is if you log into your WJ account and buy the flight from inside that.

Fares from third-party websites also may not even include status miles, or may include fewer of them. 

Sorta on topic, but I found for my US work flights, the United Website is often the cheapest price. So I usually purchase straight through that. I check elsewhere, but given the choice I'd buy direct from airline.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Paying with your card is not linked to your flights, that will just honour whatever you earn on your spend. Frequent flyer miles through the airline and status are above and beyond that.
> 
> You need to enter your rewards number when booking, and the number is different for every guest. Each person just have their own frequent flyer account. And yes children can have their own frequent flyer numbers. The only way they would know your number is if you booked the flight through your westjet account.
> 
> You can always enter your frequent flyer number when checking in, you dont have to do it when you book. Make sure the names on the tickets match the names on the frequent flyer program or they will invalidate the segment.
> 
> If you could pool 8 people under 1 frequent flyer account it would be way too easy to earn status.
> 
> Ironically westjet is one of the least obtuse airlines about this in my experience, air canada is a nightmare.



Excellent, thanks. Great tip about check in, too!
I sort of agree that the points would rack up too easily if I could claim them all; however, the points are still being given away so it's kind of BS to force their distribution just to keep people at lower rewards levels.

----------


## Zhariak

Well, figured I'd post this since it's relevant...

Used my yearly $500 Centurion Travel credit to book a flight with Delta next month down to the USA. I've been bad and let the previous 2 years of $500 credits go unused, lol. Had to book this because this years credit expires within days for me.

Surprised how cheap the flights were, I actually had to book Comfort+ to get the cost over 500 so I could use the credit. Booked with Amex Centurion Travel portal online.

Thanks to Amex and my complimentary Delta Gold Medallion status, I've already put my request in for free upgrades to first class, fingers crossed! And free checked bags!

After flying Air Canada all these years, flying United (my first US carrier) last month, I'm excited to try out Delta! All in all the trip is costing me $30CAD (for the difference).

----------


## sabad66

> Alright, I'll bite. TD Visa Infinite was my main credit card from late 2012 until January 2019, and I travel very frequently. I still use my TD Visa Infinite, but only for travel related purchases, and only after doing some price comparison online. The Rogers World Elite Mastercard (1.75% cashback on all CAD purchases, 1.5% cashback on all FX purchases) is now my main card - I also use the Simplii Visa (4% cashback for restaurants), the Tangerine Mastercard for recurring bill payments (2% cashback for TELUS and my cellphone plan but not ENMAX), and the Triangle World Elite Mastercard to pay my property tax and for grocery (3%) and gasoline purchases. I have the all-inclusive account to pay zero fees with my TD Visa Infinite card - I've never have and never plan on pay any credit card fees, ever...



Glad to know I’m not the only crazy guy with 5 CCs optimized for my spend  :ROFL!: 

I have a few similarities in my wallet:
- used bmo world elite travel exclusively which was basically 2% back on travel until they fucked with the points a few years ago, so now I only use it for travel spend, dining, entertainment which works out to like 2.4%. $150 YF waived cuz I have the bmo premium plan
- daily driver since then has been the Rogers WE. 1.75% back on everything, 1.5% net on foreign currency purchases. I like the simplicity of straight cash back
- triangle WE for paying my Enmax bill (they don’t take CCs if you just have water/sewer with them), groceries, and anything at Canadian tire. I like the free financing feature for spend over $200 at CT. I should look into paying people tax with it, but I am on TIPP now so would have to do some planning to switch to yearly lump sum
- bmo shell air miles world strictly for gas as I get 5% off all spend at Shell gas stations with it. Sometimes I’ll use it at air miles partners like Safeway/rexall if they have promos. $99 YF waived
- Amex no fee air miles just to take advantage of Amex perks and offers. A lot of months I don’t use it at all

----------


## Buster

> Well, figured I'd post this since it's relevant...
> 
> Used my yearly $500 Centurion Travel credit to book a flight with Delta next month down to the USA. I've been bad and let the previous 2 years of $500 credits go unused, lol. Had to book this because this years credit expires within days for me.
> 
> Surprised how cheap the flights were, I actually had to book Comfort+ to get the cost over 500 so I could use the credit. Booked with Amex Centurion Travel portal online.
> 
> Thanks to Amex and my complimentary Delta Gold Medallion status, I've already put my request in for free upgrades to first class, fingers crossed! And free checked bags!
> 
> After flying Air Canada all these years, flying United (my first US carrier) last month, I'm excited to try out Delta! All in all the trip is costing me $30CAD (for the difference).



Do you know what the current/unwritten minimum for the Centurion is? I don't do a ton of business expensing at the moment, so it's all personal expenses. I'm not sure I would get to Centurion level based on primarily personal spend (and I'm not sure I would pay the fee!).

----------


## Zhariak

> Do you know what the current/unwritten minimum for the Centurion is? I don't do a ton of business expensing at the moment, so it's all personal expenses. I'm not sure I would get to Centurion level based on primarily personal spend (and I'm not sure I would pay the fee!).



Originally when launched in Canada it was $150k. Then sometime in 2011 or 2012 they cranked it up to $250k. Since then they could have made more changes but those numbers are from when I received my invites before accepting.

Thankfully in Canada the fees haven't changed like the updated more expensive US card, but we don't have the same offers/perks they do.

In all honesty, once you get away from the hard-to-swallow $5k initiation ($7.5k first year total), the yearly $2.5k fee isn't bad if you utilize all the perks, you also get tons of freebies.

Random example: Dec 16 to Jan 16, spend $500 at a list of 30+ duty free shops at YYZ airport, and you'll get a $500 statement credit. I was actually passing through YYZ the day that was announced, but my friggin plane was an hour late and I had to run from domestic to international departures to make my flight on last call. I'm hoping to swing by YYZ again before the promo is done. This year the amount of free stuff they've given has been crazy!!!

If you're trying to get your spending up, use Plastiq to pay your taxes, rent, lease, mortage, etc... I've been reading that coming up more and more often now.

----------


## Darkane

> Alright, I'll bite. TD Visa Infinite was my main credit card from late 2012 until January 2019, and I travel very frequently. I still use my TD Visa Infinite, but only for travel related purchases, and only after doing some price comparison online. The Rogers World Elite Mastercard (1.75% cashback on all CAD purchases, 1.5% cashback on all FX purchases) is now my main card - I also use the Simplii Visa (4% cashback for restaurants), the Tangerine Mastercard for recurring bill payments (2% cashback for TELUS and my cellphone plan but not ENMAX), and the Triangle World Elite Mastercard to pay my property tax and for grocery (3%) and gasoline purchases. I have the all-inclusive account to pay zero fees with my TD Visa Infinite card - I've never have and never plan on pay any credit card fees, ever...
> 
> Expedia for TD does give you the equivalent of 4.5% cashback for travel related purchases, and I'll still use them for flights/hotels if it's the cheapest price I can find. If I'm booking domestic flights in a foreign country, it's almost always significantly cheaper to book directly with the airline (e.g. I recently booked a bunch of domestic Japanese flights with ANA and they were all significantly cheaper dealing directly with ANA in Japanese Yen on their website). Always look up the flights you're wanting to book with Google Flights first - if I can get that price on Expedia for TD I will book it there, and if the difference is no greater than 3% compared what I can get I will booking directly with the airline I'll book on Expedia for TD, otherwise I'll book directly with the airline using my Rogers World Elite Mastercard.
> 
> One beef I have had with Expedia for TD is that their selection is NOT as robust as what you'll find on Expedia.ca. For instance, many hotels where you would pay directly at the hotel cannot be booked on Expedia for TD! I always look up hotels first with Trivago. That being said, if you see the exact same hotel/room type available on Expedia.ca and Expedia for TD, it's almost always cheaper to book on Expedia for TD. Expedia for TD doesn't seem to pair your airfare purchases with hotel purchases, in that if you've recently booked airfare on Expedia for TD you'll get the "book a hotel with your flight discount", even if the hotel(s) you book after the flight is in a different part of the world.
> 
> Another beef I have with Expedia for TD is that they've kiboshed their best price guarantee where you'd get a $50 voucher and a refund of the price difference if you could find a cheaper price elsewhere - I had collected over $2,000 in vouchers, mostly by finding the same hotel for cheaper at Agoda.
> 
> Expedia for TD is excellent for booking rental cars - it's always free cancellation until about a day before your reservation, and from the price comparisons I've done, Expedia for TD has always been the cheapest - even compared to booking directly with a car rental company website with a corporate discount and/or "elite" membership discounts (I have Hertz Gold through my Mileage Plus Gold status). 
> ...



How do you go about paying property taxes with the CC?

----------


## Buster

ya, I think there are a couple of Canadian Fintechs that can pay your bills for you - but the fees make it seem not worth it. I guess if I needed my spend up it would help a bit.

----------


## sabad66

> How do you go about paying property taxes with the CC?



With Triangle, you just login, add a payee (just like you add a payee on you online banking), then pay it from there. No fees. If youre in Calgary, the payee name is CALGARY-TAXES

Ive yet to come across a major CC other than Triangle that lets you do it. Like Buster said there are a few fintechs out there that let you do it but they charge a fee, usually like 3% which makes it not worth it unless you have no other options.

----------


## Darkane

> With Triangle, you just login, add a payee (just like you add a payee on you online banking), then pay it from there. No fees. If youre in Calgary, the payee name is CALGARY-TAXES
> 
> Ive yet to come across a major CC other than Triangle that lets you do it. Like Buster said there are a few fintechs out there that let you do it but they charge a fee, usually like 3% which makes it not worth it unless you have no other options.



So it’s triangle specific. Gotcha. 

I tried many times to somehow pay my taxes with CC lol.

----------


## Gainsbarre

Triangle credit cards have allowed you to pay things that you wouldn't normally be able to pay with a credit card (e.g. property taxes, university tuition) for many years now. There's a huge thread about it (along with a spreadsheet listing all possible payees) here on Red Flag Deals: https://forums.redflagdeals.com/pay-...ck-ct-1149989/

Canadian Tire is well aware of this and in fact encourages it - I've received promotional emails from them where they inform recipients that you can use your Triangle credit card to pay for property taxes, utility bills, and so on. I'm by no means a frequent Canadian Tire/Sportcheck/Mark's shopper but the 1% in CT money that I get from paying my property taxes with the Triangle card isn't something I'll turn down as I'll get around to using the CT money eventually.

ENMAX isn't considered a "recurring bill payment" by Tangerine so I instead have it paid with my Rogers card, netting me only 1.75% back instead of 2%, lol.

And some places that you'd think are restaurants are not considered to be restaurants by Visa/Mastercard, but are considered "grocery" purchases instead. Brewpubs in Alberta and BC seem to be notorious for this, and worst of all, I can't get the bonus cashback I'd get on a credit card for grocery purchases either, lol. For instance I used my Simplii Visa at Inner City Brewing and received 1% cashback because it showed up as a "grocery" purchase on my Simplii bill. Next visit, I use my Triangle card, but only got 1% back (instead of 3%) because although it's still classified as a "grocery" purchase, Inner City Brewing isn't considered a grocery store. I just use my Rogers card now for brewpubs to play it safe  :crazy nut:   :ROFL!:

----------


## Darkane

> Triangle credit cards have allowed you to pay things that you wouldn't normally be able to pay with a credit card (e.g. property taxes, university tuition) for many years now. There's a huge thread about it (along with a spreadsheet listing all possible payees) here on Red Flag Deals: https://forums.redflagdeals.com/pay-...ck-ct-1149989/
> 
> Canadian Tire is well aware of this and in fact encourages it - I've received promotional emails from them where they inform recipients that you can use your Triangle credit card to pay for property taxes, utility bills, and so on. I'm by no means a frequent Canadian Tire/Sportcheck/Mark's shopper but the 1% in CT money that I get from paying my property taxes with the Triangle card isn't something I'll turn down as I'll get around to using the CT money eventually.
> 
> ENMAX isn't considered a "recurring bill payment" by Tangerine so I instead have it paid with my Rogers card, netting me only 1.75% back instead of 2%, lol.
> 
> And some places that you'd think are restaurants are not considered to be restaurants by Visa/Mastercard, but are considered "grocery" purchases instead. Brewpubs in Alberta and BC seem to be notorious for this, and worst of all, I can't get the bonus cashback I'd get on a credit card for grocery purchases either, lol. For instance I used my Simplii Visa at Inner City Brewing and received 1% cashback because it showed up as a "grocery" purchase on my Simplii bill. Next visit, I use my Triangle card, but only got 1% back (instead of 3%) because although it's still classified as a "grocery" purchase, Inner City Brewing isn't considered a grocery store. I just use my Rogers card now for brewpubs to play it safe



Thanks for the info. 

My TD visa infinite does 3% for reoccurring enmax, Telus, and Shaw. Saves me about $21/mth.

----------


## Buster

does anyone know if WJ allows you to change the payment method of a booking, prior to the flight?

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> So it’s triangle specific. Gotcha. 
> 
> I tried many times to somehow pay my taxes with CC lol.



CoC doesn't let people pay with CC?

----------


## killramos

> CoC doesn't let people pay with CC?



No. Why would they?

CC payments cost money to process, you have no choice but to pay taxes. No incentive for CoC to allow you to pay by CC.

Not sure why anyone would let you pay any kind of taxes by CC.

----------


## adam c

> does anyone know if WJ allows you to change the payment method of a booking, prior to the flight?



They don’t

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> does anyone know if WJ allows you to change the payment method of a booking, prior to the flight?



I on the other hand am almost certain they will, but it'll be awkward as shit.
I think they'll force you to take a "refund" of the first purchase as WestJet dollars and then ring you in the same transaction with whatever wooden nickels you now want to pay with.
This really isn't that big of a deal if you know you'll spend those credits within a year, but it will take a long time on the phone.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> No. Why would they?
> 
> CC payments cost money to process, you have no choice but to pay taxes. No incentive for CoC to allow you to pay by CC.
> 
> Not sure why anyone would let you pay any kind of taxes by CC.



Yes. Most places don't let you pay directly with CC, however, for some lucky reason, the town I live in lets us pay with CC. I walk into the town office and pay directly with my CC. Pretty sweet! But I have to wonder why they seem to be the one-off.

The work around seems to be using Plastiq or a similar service. I have used Plastiq to pay Income Tax before.

----------


## adam c

> I on the other hand am almost certain they will, but it'll be awkward as shit.
> I think they'll force you to take a "refund" of the first purchase as WestJet dollars and then ring you in the same transaction with whatever wooden nickels you now want to pay with.
> This really isn't that big of a deal if you know you'll spend those credits within a year, but it will take a long time on the phone.



What would happen is they would cancel your reservation, then retain $100 per flight per direction as a fee, then you would have to rebook at the current flight cost which could be higher lower or the same. 
I’ve asked them before when I got my WJ CC

----------


## flipstah

Has anyone had to exercise trip insurance in their CC's?

I learned the hard way over the holidays that trip interruption insurance is useless..

I was in Paris with a train ride to Frankfurt but the labor strikes canceled my trip and was forced to find emergency trips ASAP. I was basically stuck there because flights were grounded; train service was non-existent, and all rental cars were booked. Luckily, I was able to get a two-leg journey via Brussels which costs more than the initial trip; the CC won't cover it..

Basically, someone needed to be injured or dead for it to be a trip interruption..

----------


## Gainsbarre

My trip interruption coverage worked for me twice - last year when somebody guy backed into me at the domestic terminal causing me to miss my flight, and in December 2014 when Delta left my checked luggage at LAX for my first day in Tokyo. Trip interruption insurance came through for me on both occasions - it covered the fee for the same-day flight change, along with a few sundry items I purchased in Tokyo because I didn't have my checked luggage.

One other experience in attempting to make a trip interruption claim did not go so well. A pilot strike at Avianca in the fall of 2017 caused a Cartagena to Cali flight that I had book to be cancelled, and for me to incur an extra night in Cartagena - the missed flight and the extra night I had to spend in Cartagena was not covered by my trip interruption insurance. I'll have to check the terms and conditions of my TD Visa Infinite card again, but I suspect that labour issues may not be covered by trip interruption insurance...

----------


## Buster

do Rakuten gift card purchases count toward minimum spend?

----------


## flipstah

> My trip interruption coverage worked for me twice - last year when somebody guy backed into me at the domestic terminal causing me to miss my flight, and in December 2014 when Delta left my checked luggage at LAX for my first day in Tokyo. Trip interruption insurance came through for me on both occasions - it covered the fee for the same-day flight change, along with a few sundry items I purchased in Tokyo because I didn't have my checked luggage.
> 
> One other experience in attempting to make a trip interruption claim did not go so well. A pilot strike at Avianca in the fall of 2017 caused a Cartagena to Cali flight that I had book to be cancelled, and for me to incur an extra night in Cartagena - the missed flight and the extra night I had to spend in Cartagena was not covered by my trip interruption insurance. I'll have to check the terms and conditions of my TD Visa Infinite card again, but I suspect that labour issues may not be covered by trip interruption insurance...



Yeah the latter part is quite similar to my predicament. Now I get why CC offers these things like candy; likelihood of cashing these out is low due to limited circumstances.

----------


## cidley69

What's the best CC to get discount at the gas pump?

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

I had a Scotiabank Cash Back card that gave me 4c back on all my gas purchases. I think CIBC had a similar card as well.

----------


## cidley69

I found this one, which sounds pretty good. 3c off instantly, no messing with cash back wait times.

https://www.petro-canada.ca/en/perso...tro-points/rbc

are there any other cards with better discounts, or for use at other stations?

----------


## mzdspd

> What's the best CC to get discount at the gas pump?



I like the Ctire triangle reward card (if you like ctire money).. 5 cents off per liter at husky or ctire gas station (7 cents with premiumgas). 

I have the world card and you get rental insurance coverage and also a triangle roadside assistance membership. No fee for the credit card.

----------


## NoSup4U

> I like the Ctire triangle reward card (if you like ctire money).. 5 cents off per liter at husky or ctire gas station (7 cents with premium gas). 
> 
> I have the world card and you get rental insurance coverage and also a triangle roadside assistance membership. No fee for the credit card.



I second the CTire card for fuel purchases if you shop at CT (who doesn't). Also a lot of great member offers/ benefits like mentioned above for a no fee card. If you have the World Elite, a few times a year you'll receive a code good for up to 75% off the entire store at SportChek (up to $4k in spend during the week) which is shareable among friends and family.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> What's the best CC to get discount at the gas pump?



Some credit cards give you 4% back on gas, that's probably your best best aside from getting a very specific card that is good for gas and probably not much else (but maybe that's what you need).

----------


## 300havoc

> What's the best CC to get discount at the gas pump?



My RBC Westjet card gets me 3c off at Petro, and gets me Petropoints. I then use the points to grab one of the 10c off Gas cards for X amount of litres so then I get 13c off.

----------


## killramos

The RBC gas rebate is a bit of a fugazi because you can technically get the discount with any of their credit cards or a client card. So combine the petro discount with a free cash back MasterCard and that’s a decent return. Probably above 4%. But you are hooked to Petro Canada which night turn some people off.

So you earn 3 cents per litre off call that 2-3% depending on prices. An extra 20% Petro points, Petro points are normally a 0.5-0.75% return, which adds a bit to the return this is worth 0.1-0.15%. Compounding is you also get 20% more RBC reward points, which is nominally worth a 1% return at the minimum (if you buy mercy/gift cards with it. Where it gets interesting is if you use that 20% bonus points in combination with Avion or Avion IP, which has a 2-2.9% base return, which means the extra 20% is another 0.4-0.58% return.

So by my math this puts the total return on buying gas at Petro Canada with an Avion or Avion IP at somewhere between 4.5 and 6.63% above the standard .5-.75% Petro Points rewards. Not half bad overall actually, you can also juice this further with bonus Petro points through RBC if you hit 100 and 250 dollars of gas a month.

Edit: looked up the Petro points reward value to update my math.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Redseming rbc points to earn a discount is kind of a "fugazi" too, since those points have value, so you are buying that discount.

----------


## killramos

> Redseming rbc points to earn a discount is kind of a "fugazi" too, since those points have value, so you are buying that discount.



You don’t redeem RBC points to buy a discount. You earn the points and they have value, which increases your effective return with the card.

The real value of the program is it’s all linked up, so I have never had to carry or swipe the stupid Petro card to earn points lol.

I had never actually done the math on the Petro-RBC link, it is actually a better deal for me to use Petro than I thought it was.

I’m also reading that different redemptions for Petro points can be worth more than .5-.75, gas discount cards at .9% and then with car washes being nearly 2%.

----------


## cidley69

That Rbc-petroCan combo sounds pretty good. Better than just a cash back cc. I've been using shell and airmils for decades, just out of habit, and the returns are pretty lackluster.

That's likely best gas discount strategy?

----------


## killramos

It seems not bad if you drink the koolaid yea.

I feel like She’ll has never been a good deal, but their product is great.

----------


## bjstare

> It seems not bad if you drink the koolaid yea.
> 
> I feel like She’ll has never been a good deal, but their product is great.



I was just reading your post, thinking about switching to Petrocan... then realized that I would rather continue to just pay 5% more for the fuel at Shell.

----------


## killramos

> I was just reading your post, thinking about switching to Petrocan... then realized that I would rather continue to just pay 5% more for the fuel at Shell.



Hahah totally

Only reason I got on using Petro, was religiously 100% shell, is my truck has a 93 octane requirement. The RBC thing was a happy bonus on the side.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> my truck has a 93 octane requirement.



 that thing is a corvette with a bed.

----------


## killramos

> that thing is a corvette with a bed.



Accurate

----------


## cidley69

Shell premium grade is only 92?

Funny that the gas station with the country's name on it doesn't have the best gas?

What makes Petro can gas inferior to shells? 

Higher % of ethanol?

----------


## killramos

This should probably get split to one of the gas threads.

But Shell caps at 91 octane in Canada. But is guaranteed 100% ethanol free at the pump for 91 octane and has industry leading cleaners etc. Great gas, leads to better fuel economy and some cars run much better on it which helps offset the premium price point they usually take.

Petro Canada goes up to 94 at most stations, but every grade at Petro contains ethanol. Ethanol decreases fuel economy resulting in lower range for a tank and effective higher fuel costs obviously. Some people also think ethanol is bad for their engine and fuel lines in particular, this isn’t entirely unfounded.

It is not surprising to me at all that something with Canada in the name is a mediocre product lol.

----------


## sabad66

If you have a bmo air miles mastercard you can get 3c per litre off right now at Shell. Limited time until March 31 tho, not always on like the Pcan/RBC deal. 

You have to opt in at bmo.com/fuel and the offer is triggered with your air miles card. I have the BMO shell air miles world card that I only use for gas so it works well for me. 

They do have a no fee card as well so that could be good to have as just a gas card. Set it up with Apple/Google Pay and use the Shell EasyPay app and you never have to carry around the mastercard or the air miles card.

----------


## killramos

Haha I was going to call you out there but I see you Ninja’d your post.

----------


## sabad66

> Haha I was going to call you out there but I see you Ninja’d your post.



It is actually true, but realized it’s not supposed to be public knowledge  :Wink: 

Only in that city and one other one in Canada

----------


## killramos

> It is actually true, but realized it’s not supposed to be public knowledge 
> 
> Only in that city and one other one in Canada



Well I can’t say I have ever taken a sample to a lab so I will take your word for it with your internal sources haha.

----------


## sabad66

> Well I can’t say I have ever taken a sample to a lab so I will take your word for it with your internal sources haha.



It helps to be buddies with the Fuels Marketing Manager lol. Doesn’t matter much for me unfortunately as my vehicle requires premium  :Guns:

----------


## arcticcat522

Rogers world elite is making some changes for the worse. 3% back on foreign purchase and 1.5 on Canadian. Also, minimum spend per year of 15k to keep the card/perks

Old
4 points for every dollar ($1) of Net Purchases made 
on your Card in a foreign currency (which is equal to 
a reward value of 4%); 
• 2 points for every dollar ($1) of Net Purchases of 
Rogers products and services made on your Card in 
Canadian dollars (which is equal to a reward value of 
2%); or 
• 1.75 points for every dollar ($1) of other Net 
Purchases made on your Card in Canadian dollars 
(which is equal to a reward value of 1.75%)

New
3 points for every dollar ($1) of Net Purchases made in 
United States dollars (which is equal to a Rewards value 
of 3.00%); and
• 1.5 points for every dollar ($1) of other Net Purchases 
(which is equal to a Rewards value of 1.50%)

And
Rogers World Elite Mastercard accounts must have an annual 
minimum spend (i.e. the total of Purchases made, less any 
Purchase returns) of at least $15,000 posted to the Account 
during each annual review period in order to maintain your 
eligibility for the Account.

----------


## msommers

Well fuck.

----------


## arcticcat522

> Well fuck.



That's exactly what I said.....

----------


## born2workoncars

Savage - I've been using that Rogers World MC for all my forex transactions. Looks like I'll be cutting it up!

----------


## jwslam

If anyone wants a BRIM referral I'm here by PM. I think you get $20 out of it.
https://brimfinancial.com/features?code=10090

AFAIK Brim FX still has 1% cashback whereas HomeTrust Visa also removed it with Rogers.
2% on Amazon; pretty good time to stack up on those purchases.

----------


## sabad66

> Rogers world elite is making some changes for the worse. 3% back on foreign purchase and 1.5 on Canadian. Also, minimum spend per year of 15k to keep the card/perks
> 
> Old
> 4 points for every dollar ($1) of Net Purchases made 
> on your Card in a foreign currency (which is equal to 
> a reward value of 4%); 
> • 2 points for every dollar ($1) of Net Purchases of 
> Rogers products and services made on your Card in 
> Canadian dollars (which is equal to a reward value of 
> ...



shitty deal, sucks to lose the quarter percent CB on regular only get 0.5% CB on foreign where before it was 1.5% net. I don't think there is much better out there unfortunately for no-fee so i don't see myself stopping this as my daily driver.

I think this is the direct result of MC and Visa lowering their overall average interchange rates for merchants starting in May, so issuers can't afford to pay those higher benefits.

One thing that's coming out soon is the MC Muse program which is supposed to be more higher-end/exclusive than WE including higher interchange rates, so hopefully Rogers and other issuers get one of those going which should be back closer to 2% rewards.

----------


## taemo

just got my Westjet Travel voucher from RBC and it doesnt look as good as a deal as before 

119$ within Canada and continental US
399$ anywhere else

----------


## roopi

> just got my Westjet Travel voucher from RBC and it doesnt look as good as a deal as before 
> 
> 119$ within Canada and continental US
> 399$ anywhere else



They announced the increases a couple of months ago. It's really hard finding good value in those vouchers but a discount is a discount.

----------


## 88CRX

> They announced the increases a couple of months ago. It's really hard finding good value in those vouchers but a discount is a discount.



We use our vouchers for domestic travel around christmas time. When its costs several hundred bucks to fly 2 provinces over.

----------


## roopi

> We use our vouchers for domestic travel around christmas time. When its costs several hundred bucks to fly 2 provinces over.



Solid way to use it. Last minute trip for me is when I find value in it. The voucher is just a bonus imo, the free luggage covers my annual fee plus more.

----------


## Buster

Anyone with a personal platinum want to send me a referral?

----------


## cream

Sent!

----------


## Buster

Should I apply for the Plat card using my existing account? Is there some impact on the bonus?

----------


## gqmw

Which card do you have?

----------


## Zhariak

There's some cool stuff going on right now with Canadian Amex Platinum and Centurion cards.

Double points on purchases, double points on redeeming for purchases (for ex. I can redeem 1000pts for a $20 Credit).

----------


## kenny

> There's some cool stuff going on right now with Canadian Amex Platinum and Centurion cards.
> 
> Double points on purchases, double points on redeeming for purchases (for ex. I can redeem 1000pts for a $20 Credit).



Nothing like 12% cash back on food/dining. Sure encourages me to order takeout vs going grocery shopping and cooking at home  :Clap:

----------


## Buster

> There's some cool stuff going on right now with Canadian Amex Platinum and Centurion cards.
> 
> Double points on purchases, double points on redeeming for purchases (for ex. I can redeem 1000pts for a $20 Credit).



Yup. I just put a consumer plat on my account. I've got 250k Mr points to pay down the charges.

----------


## hurrdurr

> If anyone wants a BRIM referral I'm here by PM. I think you get $20 out of it.
> https://brimfinancial.com/features?code=10090
> 
> AFAIK Brim FX still has 1% cashback whereas HomeTrust Visa also removed it with Rogers.
> 2% on Amazon; pretty good time to stack up on those purchases.



I know they have 0 FX fees but do you also get the points on FX transactions?

I have a Brim card, but now i see the WE Brim card is $0. Might be good to get in lieu of Rogers changing their rules like the cucks they are

----------


## jacky4566

> There's some cool stuff going on right now with Canadian Amex Platinum and Centurion cards.
> 
> Double points on purchases, double points on redeeming for purchases (for ex. I can redeem 1000pts for a $20 Credit).




Can i ask how you are getting 1000pts for a $20 Credit?

With the new card bonus of 60,000 that covers the yearly fee twice over.

----------


## kenny

> Can i ask how you are getting 1000pts for a $20 Credit?
> 
> With the new card bonus of 60,000 that covers the yearly fee twice over.



Amex has a double points double rewards offer that runs until end of July on their platinum and centurion cards (Gold cars have a slightly worse promo). All point earnings are doubled, and point redemptions are doubled. 

On my referrals page, it says new sign-ups are getting 70k points which works out to $1400 right now. Super duper exclusive offer!!1 --> My referral link

----------


## jwslam

> I know they have 0 FX fees but do you also get the points on FX transactions?



Yup. The 1% rewards come in after the FX. So still 1% CAD on the Canadian amount.
I haven't tried to buy anything on amazon.com to see if it still doubles though.

----------


## Zhariak

> Can i ask how you are getting 1000pts for a $20 Credit?
> 
> With the new card bonus of 60,000 that covers the yearly fee twice over.






> Amex has a double points double rewards offer that runs until end of July on their platinum and centurion cards (Gold cars have a slightly worse promo). All point earnings are doubled, and point redemptions are doubled. 
> 
> On my referrals page, it says new sign-ups are getting 70k points which works out to $1400 right now. Super duper exclusive offer!!1 --> My referral link




Exactly as Kenny said!  :Smilie: 

I'm holding off on using my points though. In the e-mail I got that was sent to Centurion cardholders, it sounded like there's more promos and fancy stuff coming down the line to "make sure we are getting expected value from our card and the fee that comes with it". I heard Amex just bought a kajillion Hilton points, as well as some other loyalty points, so gonna wait and see what else is released in case if it can compliment some plans I already had coming up  :Smilie:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

FYI the Rogers World Elite card is garbage as of Jun 2:

https://creditcardgenius.ca/blog/rog...rcard-changes/

Among other things including a $15,000 annual spending minimum, the FX advantage only works on US currency now, and the advantage has almost been eliminated.

Looks like I'm looking for a new one again....

Fine print:

https://www.rogersbank.com/legaldocs...orld_elite.pdf

----------


## Buster

I think AMEX also extended the amount of time for your min spend to 6 months!

----------


## sabad66

> FYI the Rogers World Elite card is garbage as of Jun 2:
> 
> https://creditcardgenius.ca/blog/rog...rcard-changes/
> 
> Among other things including a $15,000 annual spending minimum, the FX advantage only works on US currency now, and the advantage has almost been eliminated.
> 
> Looks like I'm looking for a new one again....
> 
> Fine print:
> ...



Have you found any good alternatives? 

I’m not too happy about these changes but at the end of the day I don’t do a lot of foreign purchases and if I do it’s 99% of the time usd so this is still going to be my daily driver unless something better comes out.

----------


## taemo

> FYI the Rogers World Elite card is garbage as of Jun 2:
> 
> https://creditcardgenius.ca/blog/rog...rcard-changes/
> 
> Among other things including a $15,000 annual spending minimum, the FX advantage only works on US currency now, and the advantage has almost been eliminated.
> 
> Looks like I'm looking for a new one again....
> 
> Fine print:
> ...



thanks for a heads up, looks like just a 0.25% loss for me as I use mine for day to day use only. 
Boingo Global wi-fi might come in handy though

for travel I use HomeTrust visa

----------


## jwslam

> If anyone wants a BRIM referral I'm here by PM. I think you get $20 out of it.
> https://brimfinancial.com/features?code=10090
> 
> AFAIK Brim FX still has 1% cashback whereas HomeTrust Visa also removed it with Rogers.
> 2% on Amazon; pretty good time to stack up on those purchases.






> Yup. The 1% rewards come in after the FX. So still 1% CAD on the Canadian amount.
> I haven't tried to buy anything on amazon.com to see if it still doubles though.



Clipped some transactions here. 1 point = 1 cent; can be redeemed $1 minimum and no block requirements.
There's a promo for 4% on AliExpress now, Plus no FX.




It still pays the 1% rewards after 0% FX


I got the offer for FYF World Upgrade that I didn't take, which would up my rewards but knowing me I'd forget to downgrade before getting dinged another year of AF.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Have you found any good alternatives? 
> 
> I’m not too happy about these changes but at the end of the day I don’t do a lot of foreign purchases and if I do it’s 99% of the time usd so this is still going to be my daily driver unless something better comes out.



Not yet - I literally read about that last night. I still have my Home Trust Visa but the annoying part is we have been using the Rogers card as a joint card which is extra convenient when traveling given it's set of perks.

For us it's a big deal because the Rogers card FX bonus worked on every currency and we travel a lot. On top of that it was decent for local purchases, had no annual fee, and had a free secondary card which we took advantage of.

Now, it only works on US currency and they lowered the cash back benefit for both on foreign currency and day-to-day purchases. The $15K minimum isn't a big deal assuming that is spread across both cards, but the other stuff is pretty shitty.

We are grandfathered into the Capital One World Elite card, I should see if I can get another one for our joint card but I doubt they are allowing that.

----------


## sabad66

Yeah i can see how this is a major annoyance if you are big travellers especially outside of the US. 

I know that Visa/MC have voluntarily reduced merchant fees recently to please the government/businesses, so i can understand why they are diluting the card benefits. Also a lot of issuers have also been handing out WE cards without doing the proper checks (confirming 80k income) so it also makes sense now that they have the minimum spend to qualify for WE. I can imagine PC Financial / Triangle / other no-fee WE cards will start to implement tighter qualification controls for their cards as well.

----------


## benyl

Home Trust has a $15K yearly minimum too.

----------


## Buster

That was quite the nerfhammer that AMEX brought yesterday. wowza. Just got my wife's Plat Personal in on monday.

----------


## npham

Going to be cancelling my Rogers card too. I ended up just setting up a US account/credit card with RBC as most of my forex is USD. Any other forex will likely be business, so the forex fees are covered. For personal, non us travel....fuck.

----------


## max_boost

> FYI the Rogers World Elite card is garbage as of Jun 2:
> 
> https://creditcardgenius.ca/blog/rog...rcard-changes/
> 
> Among other things including a $15,000 annual spending minimum, the FX advantage only works on US currency now, and the advantage has almost been eliminated.
> 
> Looks like I'm looking for a new one again....
> 
> Fine print:
> ...



Agreed it is a trash card now. 

For my needs the Desjardins World Elite MC still the best option altho the Amex Plat is intriguing.

----------


## sneek

> Home Trust has a $15K yearly minimum too.



I don't believe the Home Trust card has a min. spend unless that is new. Couldn't find anything on the site either.

I used to travel a lot before COVID and found Home Trust rates to be a bit better than Brim. Brim is useful for Amazon as I used to buy almost everything there.

Right now Amex Personal Plat is the best card out there by far. It pains me to do the minimum spend as I also have a business platinum...but the value is undoubtedly there.

----------


## kenny

> Right now Amex Personal Plat is the best card out there by far. It pains me to do the minimum spend as I also have a business platinum...but the value is undoubtedly there.



It's too bad they just dropped the welcome bonus, referrals were getting 70,000 ($1400 value) but now it's dropped down to 25,000. The double/double promo is nice though. 

Just saw that TD FCT/Visa Infinite is now doing double points for food and grocery delivery.

----------


## tha_bandit

Yea I didnt see anything on Home Trust for min spend, but they did take away the 1% CB on foreign tx.

----------


## adam c

Where do you use Amex though? The only place I could ever use mine when I had it was Costco, even when travelling in the US it was hit or miss whether the store accepted it

----------


## jltabot

I don't think the Home Trust has a minimum spend. But I did get a notice saying that if the card sits idle for a 12mo period, they'll charge a $12 fee. 

Used my STACK credit card when I was in Asia for the no FX fees. Beats having to carry a ton of cash that isn't worth much.

----------


## max_boost

> It's too bad they just dropped the welcome bonus, referrals were getting 70,000 ($1400 value) but now it's dropped down to 25,000. The double/double promo is nice though. 
> 
> Just saw that TD FCT/Visa Infinite is now doing double points for food and grocery delivery.



I was browsing the site so the rewards work out to about 2% ish like most cards, semi-baller card? you get front of the line access to concert tickets, usual travel benefits, access to all the lounges, $200 credit (can you roll it over to another year?), I'm trying to marth it in my head to see if I use up enough stuff to make the $500 fee worth it. 

What am I missing? lol

----------


## kenny

> I was browsing the site so the rewards work out to about 2% ish like most cards, semi-baller card? you get front of the line access to concert tickets, usual travel benefits, access to all the lounges, $200 credit (can you roll it over to another year?), I'm trying to marth it in my head to see if I use up enough stuff to make the $500 fee worth it. 
> 
> What am I missing? lol



Not a good deal to sign-up for it now but great if you already have it. If you applied before yesterday, the welcome bonus would've covered the card fee for 2 years. Then, with the current promo that runs until July 30 the cash-back rate is 4% on all purchases, 8% on travel and 12% on food/dining (will fall back down to 1, 2 and 3%). 

So yeah you aren't missing anything, it's not an attractive card to sign up for right now.

----------


## max_boost

> Not a good deal to sign-up for it now but great if you already have it. If you applied before yesterday, the welcome bonus would've covered the card fee for 2 years. Then, with the current promo that runs until July 30 the cash-back rate is 4% on all purchases, 8% on travel and 12% on food/dining (will fall back down to 1, 2 and 3%). 
> 
> So yeah you aren't missing anything, it's not an attractive card to sign up for right now.



Ah kk damn missed the boat but that's an incredible deal!

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Going to be cancelling my Rogers card too. I ended up just setting up a US account/credit card with RBC as most of my forex is USD. Any other forex will likely be business, so the forex fees are covered. For personal, non us travel....fuck.



 
@npham
, Are you talking about the RBC U.S. Dollar Visa Gold or something else?

https://www.rbcroyalbank.com/credit-...visa-gold.html

I've got a USD chequing account with RBC and wish I had a USD credit card, but I wouldn't be using it enough to justify the annual fee.

----------


## killramos

I love the musical credit cards every year on here.

Meanwhile my “second rate” Avion is still great.

----------


## Darkane

Has anyone successfully managed a reoccurring 0% car payment on a card. 

Was thinking about this recently, with the Covid 0% oem deals..

Wasn’t tangerine capable of this? 

Would be nice on a 4% reoccurring card.

----------


## npham

@D'z Nutz
 No, it's the Signature Black Plus. They waived my bank and visa annual fees for the year, so I figured I would give it a shot. I'm getting paid in USD right now, so it's nice to purchase things from the US, through PayPal, with a US credit card. I had so many issues trying to get my USD chequing account connected to PayPal, I just went full send with the credit card and US based account. The credit card is through rbcbank.com and not rbcroyalbank.com

----------


## bjstare

Friggin balls, I was toying with the idea of getting the personal Amex plat since the welcome bonus was so great. Oh well, I'm sure the deal will be back sometime.

@adam c
 you can use an amex pretty much anywhere. My business cc is an amex and I've never been turned down w/ it (incl random places like canadian tire for e.g.).

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I don't believe the Home Trust card has a min. spend unless that is new. Couldn't find anything on the site either.



I think it does actually, but the penalty is only something like $10 if you don't meet the threshold if I recall correctly.

----------


## benyl

> I don't think the Home Trust has a minimum spend. But I did get a notice saying that if the card sits idle for a 12mo period, they'll charge a $12 fee.



My bad. The info for home trust and Rogers came at the same time. Never used the HT one, so I cancelled because of the fee. Thought it was because of the $15k min, but that is for Rogers which will likely get cancelled as well.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> @D'z Nutz
>  No, it's the Signature Black Plus. They waived my bank and visa annual fees for the year, so I figured I would give it a shot. I'm getting paid in USD right now, so it's nice to purchase things from the US, through PayPal, with a US credit card. I had so many issues trying to get my USD chequing account connected to PayPal, I just went full send with the credit card and US based account. The credit card is through rbcbank.com and not rbcroyalbank.com



Awesome man. Thanks for the info! I didn't realize rbcbank.com and rbcroyalbank.com weren't the same site even though I was looking at both of them.

----------


## Gainsbarre

I wouldn't write off the Rogers Mastercard just yet. They sent this out via email yesterday.



> Annual Spend requirement
> 
> On your March statement, we provided information about the $15,000 annual spend requirement to maintain your Rogers World Elite Mastercard account. We want to reassure you there is plenty of time to qualify. The first qualification period will begin on August 1, 2020 (and end on July 31, 2021). As the current situation continues to evolve, we will monitor and adjust our plan as needed to meet the needs of our cardholders.



It looks like you won't be downgraded until after July 31, 2021 at the earliest, and that Rogers may be re-thinking this minimum spend requirement. The devaluation from 1.75% to 1.5% cashback is a downer, but (and correct me if I am wrong), I do believe that 1.5% is still the highest all-category cashback rate for a Canadian no-fee credit card. I still have the Simplii Visa for 4% restaurant cash back, Tangerine Mastercard for 2% cashback in select categories (0.5% for all else) and Triangle Mastercard for 3% cashback (in the form of Canadian Tire money) for grocery purchases. Things like Home/Auto insurance, ENMAX bills (which aren't picked up by Tangerine as a reoccurring bill payment), liquor store purchases and what not I'll keep using my Rogers Mastercard for until they devalue me for not meeting the spend threshold, which I don't think will happen for another year.

I can get the equivalent of 1.5% on non-travel spending that I can apply to travel purchases with other credit cards that I pay no fees on, but I'd rather have the same amount as cashback (even after it drops to 1.5%). As somebody who has no interest in ever paying credit card fees, I think I'll stick with the Rogers Mastercard, at least for another year...

----------


## cyra1ax

Thanks for the update, time to move off my Fido Mastercard I guess. Brim World Elite looks good, they have FYF promo right now. Seems to come with LoungeKey membership too along with the 0% fx fee.

----------


## flipstah

The Amex Plat is a great deal for anyone looking to get a charge card. Especially since your spending incentive got extended to 6 months instead of 3.

----------


## adam c

> Thanks for the update, time to move off my Fido Mastercard I guess. Brim World Elite looks good, they have FYF promo right now. Seems to come with LoungeKey membership too along with the 0% fx fee.



Loungekey membership sounds neat but it's a joke, you can access the same paid lounges on your own, it just makes you feel fancy since you have an app

----------


## sabad66

> The devaluation from 1.75% to 1.5% cashback is a downer, but (and correct me if I am wrong), I do believe that 1.5% is still the highest all-category cashback rate for a Canadian no-fee credit card.



yup this is kinda where my head is at. 1.5% is still at the top end for no-fee cashback across all merchants. I've got other cards that i use for specific categories (BMO WE for food which i get 2.2%, Triangle WE for groceries at 3%) but using Rogers WE for everything else is still great relatively speaking.

If something better than 1.5% no-fee comes along i'll definitely switch but i just don't see anything else better out there today.





> Loungekey membership sounds neat but it's a joke, you can access the same paid lounges on your own, it just makes you feel fancy since you have an app



But you would have to pay if you access on your own? Doesn't the Brim card membership give you any free visits?

----------


## Cagare

The SimplyCash Amex card is 2% on everything after the promo period from what I can see.

The % being quoted on the AMEX Plat relates to the travel dollars you are given? I am trying to understand that card value, cause that is a hefty annual fee.

----------


## adam c

> But you would have to pay if you access on your own? Doesn't the Brim card membership give you any free visits?



I can't speak for Brim but my mastercard loungepass doesn't give me any free admissions, just a way to pay for it via the app

----------


## sabad66

> I can't speak for Brim but my mastercard loungepass doesn't give me any free admissions, just a way to pay for it via the app



Ahh I see. My BMO WE gives me 4 free visits per year thru Loungekey...didn't realize some just give you a membership to it and you still have to pay per use. I guess that's what Brim and your MC do which i agree is kind of pointless. Maybe visits are at least slightly discounted thru the app instead of walk-up entrance price?

----------


## cyra1ax

> Ahh I see. My BMO WE gives me 4 free visits per year thru Loungekey...didn't realize some just give you a membership to it and you still have to pay per use. I guess that's what Brim and your MC do which i agree is kind of pointless. Maybe visits are at least slightly discounted thru the app instead of walk-up entrance price?






> I can't speak for Brim but my mastercard loungepass doesn't give me any free admissions, just a way to pay for it via the app




Looks like Adam is right. Just got off the phone with Brim and only the membership is free, there's no free visits included with the card. Each visit is charged at $32USD, regardless of what lounge you visit. Also no minimum income requirements or minimum spend.

----------


## sabad66

> The SimplyCash Amex card is 2% on everything after the promo period from what I can see.
> 
> The % being quoted on the AMEX Plat relates to the travel dollars you are given? I am trying to understand that card value, cause that is a hefty annual fee.



The SimplyCash no fee is 1.25%. The SimplyCash Preferred with 99 YF is 2% cashback which is pretty good if you use it enough. Pretty much just need to spend 5000 a year to cover the YF and anything you spend over that would be 2% cashback.

----------


## npham

AMEX(Marriot Bonvoy) sent me a note, and it looks like they are giving 5 points for every $1 spent on groceries, food deliveries and takeout from May 15th to August 31st. It's pretty nice, since you only get that 5/$1 for things purchased on their properties. As well as, they allowed contactless/tap purchases up to $250 now - it was probably $50 before, and basically useless. Hopefully they keep the $250 limit.

----------


## flipstah

Oh sweet! Thanks for the heads up.




> AMEX(Marriot Bonvoy) sent me a note, and it looks like they are giving 5 points for every $1 spent on groceries, food deliveries and takeout from May 15th to August 31st. It's pretty nice, since you only get that 5/$1 for things purchased on their properties. As well as, they allowed contactless/tap purchases up to $250 now - it was probably $50 before, and basically useless. Hopefully they keep the $250 limit.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Too lazy to look bavk, but I remembered someone talking about a decent cashback card that had free AMA membership. Thought it was rhe triangle card, but that looks like some private brand "roadside assistance" not an AMA membership.
Was that some other card?

----------


## Gainsbarre

> Too lazy to look bavk, but I remembered someone talking about a decent cashback card that had free AMA membership. Thought it was rhe triangle card, but that looks like some private brand "roadside assistance" not an AMA membership.
> Was that some other card?



It's the Triangle World Elite Mastercard that you're thinking about. I used their roadside assistance twice recently because my stupid crap car battery died. It's not a Canadian Tire branded vehicle that shows up, I believe that they contract out to local providers. Both times for me it was AAA Towing that showed up, and there was no charge for the service.

EDIT: here's the link https://triangle.canadiantire.ca/en/...astercard.html

In addition to the free roadside assistance and benefits mentioned on that page, you can pay for things not normally possible with a credit card (e.g. City of Calgary property tax or post secondary tuition) and get 1% Canadian Tire money cashback... all pretty good for a no-fee credit card https://forums.redflagdeals.com/pay-...ck-ct-1149989/

Personally I think that this card is an absolute must have for anybody who can qualify for it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> It's the Triangle World Elite Mastercard that you're thinking about. I used their roadside assistance twice recently because my stupid crap car battery died. It's not a Canadian Tire branded vehicle that shows up, I believe that they contract out to local providers. Both times for me it was AAA Towing that showed up, and there was no charge for the service.
> 
> EDIT: here's the link https://triangle.canadiantire.ca/en/...astercard.html
> 
> In addition to the free roadside assistance and benefits mentioned on that page, you can pay for things not normally possible with a credit card (e.g. City of Calgary property tax or post secondary tuition) and get 1% Canadian Tire money cashback... all pretty good for a no-fee credit card https://forums.redflagdeals.com/pay-...ck-ct-1149989/
> 
> Personally I think that this card is an absolute must have for anybody who can qualify for it.



Yeah, I only recently learned about this thing and I've had the CT MasterCard forever and was always singing its praises. Should've upgraded to this thing forever ago.

----------


## sabad66

Anyone have an Amex business platinum? If so check your available offers... just read on RFD that apparently some people are getting offers for $250 credit for spending $250 on dell.ca

Good time to get a monitor or a dock or something if you have that offer.

----------


## Buster

Ya, I got it x2 for the wife as well. Just need to find something on Dell I want.

----------


## shakalaka

Damn just the Business one, not the personal Platinum? The last I checked on that was a stupid spend at least $100 at Wayfair and get $20 back. Big whoop.

----------


## sabad66

I would suggest using it ASAP. Most of the time these promos have a budget and then they pull the offer after it’s used up.

----------


## Buster

They are also saying they might not pay you until after your next renewal.

----------


## kenny

There is a nice offer on now for the regular platinum. Up to $250 in statement credits when you shop at Sobeys, Save-on-foods and Uber Eats. There are a couple more grocery chains listed but don't think we have any in Calgary. As always you need to register it before they pull it. Once registered you have until Aug 27th. 

$250 in free groceries, I'll take it! Not sure if its only 1 transaction at each retailer or if you can combine multiple though.

----------


## Zhariak

> There is a nice offer on now for the regular platinum. Up to $250 in statement credits when you shop at Sobeys, Save-on-foods and Uber Eats. There are a couple more grocery chains listed but don't think we have any in Calgary. As always you need to register it before they pull it. Once registered you have until Aug 27th. 
> 
> $250 in free groceries, I'll take it! Not sure if its only 1 transaction at each retailer or if you can combine multiple though.



I saw this yesterday, it's $500 for Centurion cardholders! Nice little perk!

----------


## taemo

for those with a Rogers mastercard, have you guys stopped receiving activity alerts that you may have configured for your account?
I'm no longer receiving text or email alerts for any transaction over $1.00 since yesterday.
Called their support # (useless) and waiting for an answer that may take 24-48 hours

----------


## sabad66

> for those with a Rogers mastercard, have you guys stopped receiving activity alerts that you may have configured for your account?
> I'm no longer receiving text or email alerts for any transaction over $1.00 since yesterday.
> Called their support # (useless) and waiting for an answer that may take 24-48 hours



yup, i wasn't receiving them for a while there. Seems to be working fine now though.





In other news, looks like the Capital One Aspire (for those that still had it) is now being downgraded. I'm surprised it took this long but it was great while it lasted if you were lucky enough to have it after they canceled it a few years ago:
https://www.reddit.com/r/churningcan...aspire_nerfed/

It's still pretty decent at 1.5% CB instead of 2% but with annual fee it might make more sense to go to something else

----------


## 403ep3

Shit, I use this card for everything .. time to find a replacement..

Also, bonus miles (10k) are going away too - covers some of the annual fee

Edit: What do I spend my points on since we can't really "travel"? over 500k points

----------


## tha_bandit

Shit been using the ASPIRE card forever, you can redeem your points as cash back at 1.5% instead of 2% on travel rewards if you need to.

----------


## max_boost

https://www.americanexpress.com/ca/e...ash-preferred/

This seems decent?
$99 fee
2% back on everything 

Cash back as annual credit on your bill. Seems simple enough?

----------


## flipstah

Bonvoy is still my favourite AMEX minus the Plat that I can’t afford anymore  :Frown:

----------


## 94boosted

> In other news, looks like the Capital One Aspire (for those that still had it) is now being downgraded. I'm surprised it took this long but it was great while it lasted if you were lucky enough to have it after they canceled it a few years ago:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/churningcan...aspire_nerfed/



 :Frown:  I love this card, the 2% is awesome but the built in trip interruption/cancellation insurance is also a very nice touch if you travel a decent amount.

----------


## taemo

> yup, i wasn't receiving them for a while there. Seems to be working fine now though.
> 
> In other news, looks like the Capital One Aspire (for those that still had it) is now being downgraded. I'm surprised it took this long but it was great while it lasted if you were lucky enough to have it after they canceled it a few years ago:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/churningcan...aspire_nerfed/
> 
> It's still pretty decent at 1.5% CB instead of 2% but with annual fee it might make more sense to go to something else



it started to work for me shortly afterwards I posted this haha, they must have an outage on their service.

glad I cancelled my C1 Aspire last year (I was starting to have regrets). Rogers seems to be the best bang right now due to no yearly fee and car rental insurance.
Home Trust Visa for foreign transactions, saved me quite a bit already with some online US purchases.

keeping the WJ RBC for travel protection.

----------


## Masked Bandit

> https://www.americanexpress.com/ca/e...ash-preferred/
> 
> This seems decent?
> $99 fee
> 2% back on everything 
> 
> Cash back as annual credit on your bill. Seems simple enough?



Lot's of places don't take AMEX though, that's why the Capital One card was so damn good. I don't know that anything else out there is a flat 2% and still this easy to redeem.

----------


## adam c

Westjet and their mastercard are offering up to 3% on WJ Dollars or credit statement

https://westjetrbcmc-offer.com/westjet/enroll

----------


## max_boost

> Lot's of places don't take AMEX though, that's why the Capital One card was so damn good. I don't know that anything else out there is a flat 2% and still this easy to redeem.



My world Elite MasterCard from desjardins is $130 yearly fee, 1.5% first 20k purchases and 2% for everything after

Is there such thing as a no fee 2% back card  :Big Grin: 

The Rogers MasterCard was so good until they made all their changes.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

The problem with AMEX for most people is that some major retailers that are common for people to do the bulk of their repeat shopping at don't take them. It's always changing, but last I checked this includes places like Superstore, Costco, lots of fast food places, etc. Many restaurants and smaller shops don't accept it either. That is a shit ton of points you would be forfeiting each year depending on where you shop/eat regularly. If you don't shop at any of those places though, they have expanded their acceptance to most other major retailers. Rewards on AMEX seem to be very good, at least on the high annual fee cards (some of them are very high). Acceptance used to be much worse in Canada but it has improved over the years - still missing some of the biggest retailers though.

----------


## flipstah

AMEX does the “Shop Small” initiative where the site can tell you places that accept AMEX.

Safe bets are gas and McDonalds so I’m good

----------


## Masked Bandit

Looks like Desjardins has an Odyssey Visa Infinite Privilege that pays 2%. Annual fee is $395 and minimum income is $200K but isn't that already required to have a Beyond user account anyway?

----------


## msommers

Sadly my Cap 1 travel card is no longer being grandfathered. I got a letter on Friday saying the 10,000 anniversary points are being discontinued and that instead of 2 rewards/$1, it's now 1.5  :Frown:  I'm sad, have had really good luck with this card for over 10 years now.

Off hand does anyone else have this card? Did you stay or move to something else?

----------


## 403ep3

> Sadly my Cap 1 travel card is no longer being grandfathered. I got a letter on Friday saying the 10,000 anniversary points are being discontinued and that instead of 2 rewards/$1, it's now 1.5  I'm sad, have had really good luck with this card for over 10 years now.
> 
> Off hand does anyone else have this card? Did you stay or move to something else?



I have the card, but no idea what to switch to. Can't cancel the card till I use my 5k worth of points :/

----------


## Masked Bandit

> Sadly my Cap 1 travel card is no longer being grandfathered. I got a letter on Friday saying the 10,000 anniversary points are being discontinued and that instead of 2 rewards/$1, it's now 1.5  I'm sad, have had really good luck with this card for over 10 years now.
> 
> Off hand does anyone else have this card? Did you stay or move to something else?







> yup, i wasn't receiving them for a while there. Seems to be working fine now though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, looks like the Capital One Aspire (for those that still had it) is now being downgraded. I'm surprised it took this long but it was great while it lasted if you were lucky enough to have it after they canceled it a few years ago:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/churningcan...aspire_nerfed/
> 
> It's still pretty decent at 1.5% CB instead of 2% but with annual fee it might make more sense to go to something else





That's what kick-started the thread again, 2% doesn't seem to be much of a thing now with the exception of the higher end Desjardins card I found (see my earlier post).

----------


## msommers

Thanks guys. I found this blogger helpful as well:

http://blog.rewardscanada.ca/2020/06...ire-world.html

----------


## 94boosted

> Thanks guys. I found this blogger helpful as well:
> 
> http://blog.rewardscanada.ca/2020/06...ire-world.html



I'm strongly leaning towards the HSBC World Elite, no ForEx and the annual travel enhancement are nice perks.

----------


## dirtsniffer

you shouldn't use hsbc solely due to the fact that they are terrible hypocrites.

----------


## msommers

I may just stick with the Rogers World Elite and cancel the Aspire as I will just miss my anniversary points by 2 fucking weeks ($100 worth). The Rogers card is 1.5% cashbacks and no annual fee and the rewards/redemption is easy. I don't spend a lot so the $15k/yr minimum spend might be a challenge. And my partner already has the WestJet card, and we don't travel enough to have two buddy passes per year.

My only concern with the other cards on that blog is getting to use those points is a lot more restrictive (relatively), particularly the HSBC one that only seems to allow certain airlines.

----------


## Masked Bandit

> Thanks guys. I found this blogger helpful as well:
> 
> http://blog.rewardscanada.ca/2020/06...ire-world.html



Thanks for the link, the first one on there is MBNA with basically the same perks as the outgoing Capital One. 2% earn, better annual bonus (20,000 points or $200 value) same annual fee of $120. What am I missing here?

----------


## tha_bandit

> Thanks for the link, the first one on there is MBNA with basically the same perks as the outgoing Capital One. 2% earn, better annual bonus (20,000 points or $200 value) same annual fee of $120. What am I missing here?



No travel insurance, etc.

----------


## Masked Bandit

> No travel insurance, etc.



Good catch on the no travel insurance. For my personal situation the half a percentage point difference in rewards is worth about $1250 a year and the wife has decent travel insurance through work so it should make sense for us. Even with buying stand alone travel insurance though I suspect this option (for us) would come out ahead.

----------


## sabad66

> Thanks for the link, the first one on there is MBNA with basically the same perks as the outgoing Capital One. 2% earn, better annual bonus (20,000 points or $200 value) same annual fee of $120. What am I missing here?



Looks like it’s just a onetime welcome bonus of $200, not an annual bonus

----------


## Masked Bandit

> Looks like it’s just a onetime welcome bonus of $200, not an annual bonus



There's an extra 10,000 points ($100) if you sign up for electronic documents but I get the point that it's not an annual bonus like Capital One was.

----------


## bjstare

> Westjet and their mastercard are offering up to 3% on WJ Dollars or credit statement
> 
> https://westjetrbcmc-offer.com/westjet/enroll



Thanks for this. I had no idea it was happening, they didn't do a great job of promoting it, IMO.

----------


## sabad66

Looks like Rogers is planning on launching a Muse card in October:
https://www.reddit.com/r/PersonalFin...tm_name=iossmf

Muse is a new high end tier of Mastercards (higher than World Elite) which competes against high end amex/visa infinite privilege products. 

Income requirement is pretty high at 125k/200k household, but according to that reddit thread they are going to offer upgrades to their existing WE customers with first year free so it could be worth signing up for it just to get that offer

im sure other issuers are looking to launch Muse products soon so will be interesting to see what else is going to be out there

----------


## msommers

Will be interesting to see the minimum yearly spend and actual annual fee

----------


## sabad66

Rogers MC finally works with Apple/Google/Samsung Pay as of today. This was always a major annoyance for me so happy to see they finally implemented it.

----------


## taemo

> Rogers MC finally works with Apple/Google/Samsung Pay as of today. This was always a major annoyance for me so happy to see they finally implemented it.



finally!.
worked for me, thanks for the tip!

----------


## killramos

Wonder what Visa’s next ultra exclusive tier will be to one up Muse.

My vote is Visa Infinite White Privilege

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I think the Cdn Tire MasterCard just upped their rebate on groceries. I can't recall numbers, but does anyone know if this is a better rebate rate than WestJet MasterCard?
**(Assuming $1 CT money = $1 WJ dollars.)

----------


## sabad66

> I think the Cdn Tire MasterCard just upped their rebate on groceries. I can't recall numbers, but does anyone know if this is a better rebate rate than WestJet MasterCard?
> **(Assuming $1 CT money = $1 WJ dollars.)



Did the grocery earn rate change recently? I thought it was always 3% back in CT money for the Triange WE card but i could be wrong. 

The standard Triangle card is 1.5% for groceries (4% at CT brands, 0.5% everything else) which is equivalent to the WJ card (straight 1.5% back on everything)

----------


## 88CRX

Westjet fucking us around on a cancelled flight that they cancelled; wont refund us and told us to take it up with our CC holder (which is an RBC WJ Mastercard) to start a charge-back. Did that and now RBC rejected the charge-back because WJ gave us travel bank credits (which I clearly stated I did not want originally to WJ and again to RBC). 

Fuck them both. WJ and RBC are soon to be dead to me.

----------


## Mostwanted

Just happy that the Rogers Mastercard finally is available on Apple Pay, after so many years of having it

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Westjet fucking us around on a cancelled flight that they cancelled; wont refund us and told us to take it up with our CC holder (which is an RBC WJ Mastercard) to start a charge-back. Did that and now RBC rejected the charge-back because WJ gave us travel bank credits (which I clearly stated I did not want originally to WJ and again to RBC). 
> 
> Fuck them both. WJ and RBC are soon to be dead to me.



Different card, but I was in the identical situation with WestJet and my CC refunded me. What I told them was the travel bank wasn't cash, and it expired, and that the expiry date was probably before I would be able to travel again so I likely wouldn't be able to use it at all and therefore I would be at a complete loss. You may have already told them all that, but I think it helped that I told them it expired, wasn't a cash equivalent, and I probably wouldn't be able to use it. Not sure if you have the opportunity to try again or not. WJ was quick to empty my travel bank after that haha, but that was fair.

Regardless, sorry to hear that, it sucks. I used to have a BMO card back in the day and they refused to cover me for a blatantly obvious $50 fraud charge from Nigeria, so I cancelled it same day.

----------


## Masked Bandit

> Westjet fucking us around on a cancelled flight that they cancelled; wont refund us and told us to take it up with our CC holder (which is an RBC WJ Mastercard) to start a charge-back. Did that and now RBC rejected the charge-back because WJ gave us travel bank credits (which I clearly stated I did not want originally to WJ and again to RBC). 
> 
> Fuck them both. WJ and RBC are soon to be dead to me.



We're having the same problem with AC so it's not like you've got a lot of choice.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Wonder what Visa’s next ultra exclusive tier will be to one up Muse.
> 
> My vote is Visa Infinite White Privilege



A white card to battle the black centurion.

----------


## Zhariak

> A white card to battle the black centurion.



Speaking of the Centurion card...

We got a nice little Amex Offer for $500 for everyday essentials. I didn't even realize what it was until I went shopping at Sobey's and had the full purchase credited back (I sign up for most offers without reading them fully). Credits up to $500 for purchases made at Sobey's, Metro, Longo's, Save on Foods, and Uber Eats. Until August 27th.

----------


## gwill

> Westjet fucking us around on a cancelled flight that they cancelled; wont refund us and told us to take it up with our CC holder (which is an RBC WJ Mastercard) to start a charge-back. Did that and now RBC rejected the charge-back because WJ gave us travel bank credits (which I clearly stated I did not want originally to WJ and again to RBC). 
> 
> Fuck them both. WJ and RBC are soon to be dead to me.






> We're having the same problem with AC so it's not like you've got a lot of choice.



There is a choice. You have rights but canadians choose not to exercise them. Instead they roll over and let the airlines decide what to do with your money.

If you fight there is no reason not to get your money back. Air line passenger rights Canada facebook group has all sorts of templates available to assist you with a refund. More importantly if you have to sue the templates will assist you with how to win.

You will be successful if you want your money back.

----------


## msommers

Link?

----------


## revelations

I joined this one: https://www.facebook.com/groups/AirP...Y79&__tn__=C-R

There are a LOT of pissed off people in Canada over this - the group is 35,000 strong and no doubt growing.

----------


## 88CRX

> There is a choice. You have rights but canadians choose not to exercise them. Instead they roll over and let the airlines decide what to do with your money.
> 
> If you fight there is no reason not to get your money back. Air line passenger rights Canada facebook group has all sorts of templates available to assist you with a refund. More importantly if you have to sue the templates will assist you with how to win.
> 
> You will be successful if you want your money back.



There is no choice dealing with WJ after they've cancelled their flight. Kick and scream and the lady on the phone just reads her standard responses and apologizes. I can't force her to refund me lol. I wasn't going full Karen on her but I wan't "rolling over" lol.

Anyways I sent RBC a pretty scathing response and they've re-opened my case and it looks like the charge back will be processed.

My flight costs are only ~$200, which isn't a huge deal but its more the principal and the fact that they put a 1 year expiry on them AND i have >$1000 in WJ bucks already sitting in my account AND I have zero travel plans obviously.

----------


## gwill

> There is no choice dealing with WJ after they've cancelled their flight. Kick and scream and the lady on the phone just reads her standard responses and apologizes. I can't force her to refund me lol. I wasn't going full Karen on her but I wan't "rolling over" lol.
> 
> Anyways I sent RBC a pretty scathing response and they've re-opened my case and it looks like the charge back will be processed.
> 
> My flight costs are only ~$200, which isn't a huge deal but its more the principal and the fact that they put a 1 year expiry on them AND i have >$1000 in WJ bucks already sitting in my account AND I have zero travel plans obviously.



screw the airlines. Regardless if its $200 or $25000 the flights should be refunded. More importantly the credit cards we use shouldnt hesitage to refund any trips that don't get refunded by the airlines.

The Facebook group that revelations posted is great at getting people their money back. If you have to theyll show you how to sue in small claims.

Hopefully your credit card company does the right thing as their obligated to process the charge back.

----------


## 88CRX

I agree but I’m not taking the time to go to small claims court for $200.

----------


## max_boost

> I agree but I’m not taking the time to go to small claims court for $200.



It’s annoying But I think you literally have to go Kyle/Karen Mode or be super persistent to get your desired result. My gut tells me these airlines are seeing who they can get away with credit and who they have to refund. Just biz tactics.

----------


## adam c

Westjet and RBC are extending the 2x points or however you want to use to September 30

https://doublerewards.westjet.com/westjet/enroll

----------


## Cagare

> Westjet and RBC are extending the 2x points or however you want to use to September 30
> 
> https://doublerewards.westjet.com/westjet/enroll



Only on grocery and restaurant purchases though.

----------


## adam c

> Only on grocery and restaurant purchases though.



that's the majority of expenditures anyways, not like a lot of people are booking vacations right now

----------


## Cagare

> that's the majority of expenditures anyways, not like a lot of people are booking vacations right now



Fair, but with Scotia giving 4% on groceries still it doesn't add up on our end.

I guess it depends on how often you are eating out.

----------


## adam c

> Fair, but with Scotia giving 4% on groceries still it doesn't add up on our end.
> 
> I guess it depends on how often you are eating out.



Yea this wasn't a, quick cancel your current CC and sign up with WJ, it's mainly for those who hold the card and may not know about it

----------


## beecue

Rogers app is finally available.

----------


## dirtsniffer

looking for the best free mastercard considering I now have a costco within a few minutes of home. Thoughts?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I like Brim for ease of applying the cashbacks.

----------


## jwslam

My Tangerine Card does not give me the 2% Grocery for Costco, so it ends up being 0.5%

----------


## sabad66

> looking for the best free mastercard considering I now have a costco within a few minutes of home. Thoughts?



you can't go wrong with either the Rogers World Elite or the Triangle World Elite especially since both have no yearly fee.

Rogers is 1.5% CB on everything, Triangle is i think 1% back in Canadian Tire Money for everything except CT/Sport Chek/Party City which i think are 3% CT $ back. The Triangle has a lot of promos throughout the year that you can get 30x CT money back which sometimes works out to like 15% off. They also have a feature where you can finance CT purchases over 2 years at 0%, and free roadside assistance.

I have both myself, use the Rogers for most everyday spending including at Costco and Triangle for those specific stores and for paying bills that can't be paid with CC.

----------


## Masked Bandit

> you can't go wrong with either the Rogers World Elite or the Triangle World Elite especially since both have no yearly fee.
> 
> Rogers is 1.75% CB on everything, Triangle is i think 1% back in Canadian Tire Money for everything except CT/Sport Chek/Party City which i think are 3% CT $ back. The Triangle has a lot of promos throughout the year that you can get 30x CT money back which sometimes works out to like 15% off. They also have a feature where you can finance CT purchases over 2 years at 0%, and free roadside assistance.
> 
> I have both myself, use the Rogers for most everyday spending including at Costco and Triangle for those specific stores and for paying bills that can't be paid with CC.



I had a look at the Rogers WE, looks like 1.5% CB on everything, is there a special promo to get the 1.75%?

----------


## sabad66

> I had a look at the Rogers WE, looks like 1.5% CB on everything, is there a special promo to get the 1.75%?



whoops my bad, you're right its 1.5% now. It was 1.75% a few years ago but they downgraded it. Edited post.

Either way 1.5% CB on everything is pretty good for a no-fee card.

----------


## Masked Bandit

> whoops my bad, you're right its 1.5% now. It was 1.75% a few years ago but they downgraded it. Edited post.
> 
> Either way 1.5% CB on everything is pretty good for a no-fee card.



I would agree! I'm stuck at 1.5% now with the Capital One Aspire (used to be 2%) but I've still got the fee. Considering switching but what's to stop Rogers from downgrading yet again? Nothing I suspect. Is it too much to ask for more free money...lol.

----------


## Zhariak

> Speaking of the Centurion card...
> 
> We got a nice little Amex Offer for $500 for everyday essentials. I didn't even realize what it was until I went shopping at Sobey's and had the full purchase credited back (I sign up for most offers without reading them fully). Credits up to $500 for purchases made at Sobey's, Metro, Longo's, Save on Foods, and Uber Eats. Until August 27th.



Just logged in and noticed another new offer, similar to the above.

Another spend $500, get $500 in credits on everyday essentials. Same as above, but Hudson bay is added to the merchants where you can spend to get the credit. Valid Sept 23 to December 22.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

The black card?

----------


## Zhariak

> The black card?



Yup

----------


## killramos

> The black card?



I thought they had another name for that discount?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Has anyone been successful in raising their Rogers card limit? Was it easy? I need to do that ASAP. A few flights and AirBnb's and it's maxed.

We got a crazy low limit on our joint card for some reason and we have paid three $40 overage fees so far because payments apparently take up to 8 days to process through them.

----------


## taemo

> Has anyone been successful in raising their Rogers card limit? Was it easy? I need to do that ASAP. A few flights and AirBnb's and it's maxed.
> 
> We got a crazy low limit on our joint card for some reason and we have paid three $40 overage fees so far because payments apparently take up to 8 days to process through them.



shouldn't be that hard as long as you have good credit history. 
pretty easy to get over 5-10k limit on credit cards now a days.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> shouldn't be that hard as long as you have good credit history. 
> pretty easy to get over 5-10k limit on credit cards now a days.



We have perfect credit history (as far as I know haha) and our other cards were given $15-20K limits by default. For some reason our joint card was only $5K and we use it to book trips, so it's super annoying. I'll just give them a call I guess. Still need to find a new card, I have not been very happy with Rogers especially since they ruined the card in June.

----------


## killramos

Prepay the card?

That’s what I have done for big $$$ amounts in excessive of my limit.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Prepay the card?
> 
> That’s what I have done for big $$$ amounts in excessive of my limit.



We tried but the 8-day post time threw us off. Would rather just have the limit raised, I will give them a call.

----------


## ExtraSlow

payments taking more than 2 business days to process is horseshit. I'd dump a card for that.

----------


## sabad66

Yeah 8 days sounds like something really wrong. Just checked my last two payments from BMO chequing to my Rogers MC and they were both posted within 2 days. My last one was actually paid on a Friday morning and posted on the next day Saturday which is surprising to see.

Maybe an issue with your bank?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Yeah 8 days sounds like something really wrong. Just checked my last two payments from BMO chequing to my Rogers MC and they were both posted within 2 days. My last one was actually paid on a Friday morning and posted on the next day Saturday which is surprising to see.
> 
> Maybe an issue with your bank?



I don't think so - my Capital One card posts in 2-3 days, bank is TD.

We were on vacation and I thought the card was frozen because it got declined at a gas station, so I called Rogers, and they said it was because our payment hadn't gone through and to "please allow up to 8 days for processing". That's where I am getting that 8 days from, their phone rep told me.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Maybe that's standard wording? Should be normally faster. I'd be sending a test payment in and checking every few hours after a day or so. 
Seems like mine all process overnight, not sure if that's typical.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I'll see what happens when we pay it this month. They seem to be OK as long as the date I send payment is on or before the due date, but the posting time itself is what is terrible.

The card sucks now anyway, when I have the time I just need to research an alternative and get rid of it. It's just annoying because so many things are linked to it and it's our joint CC, and 1-2 months after we got it, Rogers took away everything that made the card attractive haha.

----------


## taemo

> I'll see what happens when we pay it this month. They seem to be OK as long as the date I send payment is on or before the due date, but the posting time itself is what is terrible.
> 
> The card sucks now anyway, when I have the time I just need to research an alternative and get rid of it. It's just annoying because so many things are linked to it and it's our joint CC, and 1-2 months after we got it, Rogers took away everything that made the card attractive haha.



sadly I havent found a good alternative to the Rogers WE, closest one is HomeTrust for foreign transaction.

let us know if you find one.

im considering cancelling my RBC Westjet since it's kind of pointless right now and my wife has one too anyway.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> sadly I havent found a good alternative to the Rogers WE, closest one is HomeTrust for foreign transaction.
> 
> let us know if you find one.
> 
> im considering cancelling my RBC Westjet since it's kind of pointless right now and my wife has one too anyway.



I thought the BRIM cards improved from what they were initially announced with, I'll have to take another look though. Before, I remember they had some ridiculous restrictions/maximums on rewards but I thought that got relaxed a bit. I really don't know, I'll have to do some reading.

----------


## A790

What is the best cashback card now?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> What is the best cashback card now?



I think it depends. If you have grossly disproportionate spending on groceries, gas, or at certain stores, there are cards that will net you more rewards than a flat %. I think for most people a flat % is better, but I am not sure what the best one is right now.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> What is the best cashback card now?



Rogers if you spend less than $20g annually (1.5% + $0 fee)

Amex Simply Cash if you spend more (2% + $99 fee)

If you buy lots of 'merica, than the Rogers is better

----------


## max_boost

The thing with Rogers card is, even if you overpay your account, your max transaction is still your limit. 

5k limit. you overpay your account so there is -5k on it. you think you can make a 10k purchase but no. it's still only 5k until it's posted and then you can charge another 5k. 

When I first got the card my limit was 5k and they bumped it up to 7500 and then 10k. I've had the card 3 years now. 

i am also looking for a no fee 2% cash back card. I don't need any of the insurance packages so if there was a no frills 2% cashback card, let me know guys haha

----------


## Tik-Tok

Is it grey area illegal to do that? Something about money laundering laws? Maybe that was a long time ago before internet banking.

----------


## sabad66

There will never be a no fee 2% CB Visa/MC. Canadian gov convinced Mc and visa to lower their average interchange rates to I think around 1.4% so that’s why they have all cut the benefits. It’s just impossible for the banks to make money on it with the lower interchange.

The MC Muse cards will be interesting when they are launched and possibly better than 2% benefits, but they won’t be no-fee and will have high income/spend requirements

----------


## Cagare

> I think it depends. If you have grossly disproportionate spending on groceries, gas, or at certain stores, there are cards that will net you more rewards than a flat %. I think for most people a flat % is better, but I am not sure what the best one is right now.



Scotiabank Momentum Visa is still 4% back on groceries and recurring bill payments. They dropped on gas down to 2%, so I do WJ MC paired with Petro-Points to get 1.5 cents per liter, then another 1.5% on top in Westjet dollars.

The Amex Simply cash sounds better, but only slightly. Damn rules on all these cards change just after I get them.

- - - Updated - - -




> There will never be a no fee 2% CB Visa/MC. Canadian gov convinced Mc and visa to lower their average interchange rates to I think around 1.4% so that’s why they have all cut the benefits. It’s just impossible for the banks to make money on it with the lower interchange.
> 
> The MC Muse cards will be interesting when they are launched and possibly better than 2% benefits, but they won’t be no-fee and will have high income/spend requirements



Ok, this is why this all has happened. Or at least part of the reason.

----------


## arcticcat522

> We have perfect credit history (as far as I know haha) and our other cards were given $15-20K limits by default. For some reason our joint card was only $5K and we use it to book trips, so it's super annoying. I'll just give them a call I guess. Still need to find a new card, I have not been very happy with Rogers especially since they ruined the card in June.



They seem to be sticky with the limit. Same happened to me when I first got it. Had the card since it came out and my limit is still only 20k. Excellent credit and use the card frequently.

----------


## cyra1ax

> I thought the BRIM cards improved from what they were initially announced with, I'll have to take another look though. Before, I remember they had some ridiculous restrictions/maximums on rewards but I thought that got relaxed a bit. I really don't know, I'll have to do some reading.



Yup, BRIM or Home Trust for a fx/travel card. 
Personally I went with Brim and like it so far.

----------


## birdman86

Anybody know anything about the MCO Visa? Just saw it advertised on Instagram, Redditors seem to like it. Rebates Netflix and Spotify for no fee it looks like?

----------


## flipstah

Did anyone apply/have Neo Financial card? Is it any good?

----------


## shakalaka

I wanted to cancel my AMEX Platinum since no travel is happening anyway and I don't use any of the other perks, but I forgot and got dinged the yearly renewal of $700 in November. Guess I am keeping it for another year.

----------


## killramos

Yea Visa is definitely getting last laugh this year from me.

----------


## blainer

> Did anyone apply/have Neo Financial card? Is it any good?



It's alright, I have to keep on top of which merchants are partners with the app so before paying I take the 10 seconds to open up the app and check. As an example, Safeway is a partner so I know to use it there for the weekly grocery shop, little more annoying for mom and pop/local retail shops. 

For added context, I have a Capital One World Elite and this so I shift between the 1.5% Capital One rewards points and Neo rewards depending on which is greatest. In addition, Capital One isn't compatible with Apple Pay so it's my go to in those instances where I forget my wallet. 

Ultimately, I'm not convinced I'm the target market for this card since the rewards are so variable and I have a card that provides across the board consistent rewards. The UX is great and super simple in terms of applying, notifications, payment reminder, etc.

----------


## roopi

> I wanted to cancel my AMEX Platinum since no travel is happening anyway and I don't use any of the other perks, but I forgot and got dinged the yearly renewal of $700 in November. Guess I am keeping it for another year.



Some cards let you cancel within a month of the annual fee being charged. Give them a call you have nothing to lose.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> I wanted to cancel my AMEX Platinum since no travel is happening anyway and I don't use any of the other perks, but I forgot and got dinged the yearly renewal of $700 in November. Guess I am keeping it for another year.






> Some cards let you cancel within a month of the annual fee being charged. Give them a call you have nothing to lose.



And some cards will refund you the balance of the year you don't use too.

I had a credit card with an annual fee that I never used and I kept forgetting to cancel it. Last year I was on top of it and cancelled the month before the renewal and I ended up getting money back for that month I didn't use. If only I had known that years ago!

----------


## flipstah

> Yea Visa is definitely getting last laugh this year from me.



But the new Aeroplan cards just came out!

Also thanks 
@blainer
; sounds like Neo card is bougie

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Did anyone apply/have Neo Financial card? Is it any good?



I have it. Haven't used it yet. The terms are a little ridiculous to follow. For example, on my first order at Euphoria Cafe, I get 8% back, but subsequent purchases are less. I can get 4% back on spotify. You can search for partners in the app, but every one is different.
Also, they really push the "savings account for 1.7% interest", but I have yet to find a way to open it via the app, or the site. I'm too lazy to reach out to support.

----------


## bjstare

> sounds like Neo card is bougie



No fees? Not even made of metal? Isn't that the opposite of bougie?

----------


## ExtraSlow

So seems like I am spending more money at Canadian Tire, marks, sport check. Probably worth having a triangle card. Like my BMO WJ card, and one day, I think I'll make good use of the points eventually. 

Any whoo, triangle world elite? Yeah?

----------


## sabad66

> So seems like I am spending more money at Canadian Tire, marks, sport check. Probably worth having a triangle card. Like my BMO WJ card, and one day, I think I'll make good use of the points eventually. 
> 
> Any whoo, triangle world elite? Yeah?



Yes. It’s an excellent card and no yearly fee so no downside really. It has a really cool feature where you can finance purchases of $250 or more for 2 years no interest

You can also pay property taxes with it and get 1% CT money back.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cool cool. I am approved. Be nice to get 1% off my property taxes.

----------


## 94boosted

> Yes. It’s an excellent card and no yearly fee so no downside really. It has a really cool feature where you can finance purchases of $250 or more for 2 years no interest
> 
> You can also pay property taxes with it and get 1% CT money back.



Is that specific to the Triangle World Elite? I had no idea you could pay prop tax on a CC, FML.

----------


## sabad66

> Is that specific to the Triangle World Elite? I had no idea you could pay prop tax on a CC, FML.



It’s specific to triangle WE. I’m sure there might be other cards out there that allow you to do this but it’s definitely not a standard feature on most cards

----------


## benyl

> It’s specific to triangle WE. I’m sure there might be other cards out there that allow you to do this but it’s definitely not a standard feature on most cards



Holy fuck, why did I not know this?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Got ym triangle WE card in the mail. Setting up some bills on it since I have too many WJ points to ever use and I want to see how the triangle thing works out. 

For those that pay property tax with credit card, can you do that with your monthly TIPP payment or is that only if you pay your property tax once a year in a lump sum? Any way to automate this payment?

----------


## sabad66

> Got ym triangle WE card in the mail. Setting up some bills on it since I have too many WJ points to ever use and I want to see how the triangle thing works out. 
> 
> For those that pay property tax with credit card, can you do that with your monthly TIPP payment or is that only if you pay your property tax once a year in a lump sum? Any way to automate this payment?



I was never able to figure out how to do it with tipp but I would love to hear about it if anyone else has found a way. I think it’s only the lump sum you can do that

----------


## Chandler_Racing

Anyone go with the BMO eclipse Visa Infinite Privilege Card?

$500 seems a little steep. BMO credits my $150 world elite each year so asked if they will do the same for this one.

----------


## Chandler_Racing

^ Update for those interested. I called an account manager and they waived the $500 fee for me. Might be a YMMV situation depending on your relationship with the bank.

Not bad as that means 50,000 bonus points, 200 credit and $500 waived. Reward points are now 5 to $1 from 3 to $1.

----------


## sabad66

Damn you must be a VIP to get them to waive a $500 YF like that.

Looks like a great card but until travel gets back to normal it would be hard to justifiy the YF for me. Although really it would only be $150 net considering 500 less 150 credit for premium banking plan, less 200 "lifestyle credit".

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I have the Scotia Amex gold and the Scotia Visa passport Infinite, planning to keep the amex but thinking about dropping the visa unless they drop the yearly fee on account of not utilizing the lounge passes so that negates the yearly fee and the meh point accrual.

Anyone in a similar boat and had luck getting yearly fees waived? Scotia is generally no fucks given so I don't anticipate much luck.

----------


## killramos

I’m clearly too much of a pushover to bother spending hours on the phone to get my IP fees dropped.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Not really hours, call in and ask if they want to retain my spending, waive the $140 fee or I just cancel and move to a different card, in my case would be through my actual bank since they offer me waived fee cards every month.

Was just wondering if anyone has done so recently, especially centered around a card which perks are based around travel...and the whole no travel thing makes the perks non-existent so I'm just paying them $140 to use the card a year...woo

----------


## Chandler_Racing

The call wasn't more then 5-10 minutes. Anyone who can't be bothered to save $500 for 10 minutes makes a lot more then me...


They did say that the standard credit they offer for premium accounts was not eligible for this card so it might be a ask / negotiation to get it.

----------


## killramos

I can’t recall the last time I called RBC And wasn’t on hold for 3 hours.

RBC already credits me something like $200 of my fee so the IP card doesn’t cost me THAT much.

The extra points are well worth the fee let alone the perks.

----------


## bjstare

That card actually looks pretty good. I have nothing with BMO currently though, and have no interest in moving to them.

TD offers such garbage CC's, but I'm not sure that's a reason to move all my accounts (edit: which I would need to do to get a shot at waiving the fee, as I'm also not into spending any money on a CC)

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Yes. Its an excellent card and no yearly fee so no downside really. It has a really cool feature where you can finance purchases of $250 or more for 2 years no interest
> 
> You can also pay property taxes with it and get 1% CT money back.



You hooked me up huge with the Cell plans and now this, did we just become brothers lol just signed up, no fees and 1% is a win win. Looks like theres a bunch of other perks at can tire with this card

----------


## Buster

So I like to slap a max amount on a card when I buy a car, which is upcoming. I think I can do $5k on the car, which is the most dealers normally allow.

I've already got an Amex platinum personal and Amex Plat Business for both my wife and myself. I've also got a gold business for me. So I think my Amex opportunities are pretty limited?....although I haven't checked really.

Any ideas on how to maximize a $5k spend?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Given how different things are still in regards to travel restrictions, I'd just make sure your rewards points are something you can actually use these days. That's the biggest reason I have the triangle card now and use that more than the WestJet card. 

No other strategy tips.

----------


## colsankey

My CIBC Dividend infinite is 100 now for the primary card holder and $25 for a 2nd card, I think, it went up last year a little bit.

Virtually everything we buy goes through CC except mortgage, car payments and the handful of things that dont happen with CC like contractor work.

I think we received 1000 last year in cash back, so it more than made up for the fees.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Given how different things are still in regards to travel restrictions, I'd just make sure your rewards points are something you can actually use these days. That's the biggest reason I have the triangle card now and use that more than the WestJet card. 
> 
> No other strategy tips.



Makes me wonder when AC is going to axe, or nerf, Aeroplan. They sure as hell aren't going to want to be flying people around for free when travel begins again, and shitloads of people have points saved.

----------


## killramos

Well they have been collecting all the proceeds all this time without having to pay out any flights so I would say AC has other things to worry about lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Didn't Air Canada sell Aeroplan?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Didn't Air Canada sell Aeroplan?



They bought Aeroplan back a couple of years ago.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I can't keep up apparently

----------


## Buster

Can someone with an Amex Biz Plat send me an Amex Biz Edge referral?

----------


## killramos

If you have an RBC CC ( might just be Avion? ) apparently you can get all your fees for EV charging at Petro Canada reimbursed with credit from now until may 2022 if you go online and opt in.

Dunno what this entails, but if you dont have unlimited Tesla supercharging maybe this is an option for some of you guys?

Completely wasted on me, wish someone would give me free gas but I guess I dont drive a wokie enough car for that.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The WestJet MC figured out everyone was planning on not renewing, so they've said "if you renew, your next companion vouchers will be $0 instead of the terrible timed increase we made to $120 during this lil pandemic... Please stay!"

*You still gotta pay all the terrorist taxes and fuel surcharges, etc.

----------


## ExtraSlow

cccccccccombo of WJ and Triangle is pretty nice for me these days.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> cccccccccombo of WJ and Triangle is pretty nice for me these days.



I'm still on Visa Aeroplan and Rogers cashback combo. Our next two trips to Hawaii will be almost free.

----------


## ExtraSlow

How do you like the redeption options on aeroplan? I've never had that one, but I remember back in the bad old days when I had air miles, and it was nearly impossible for me to redeem on a flight I would actually want to use. 
Avion was good when I had that, any flight any seat. WJ is good, spends ike cash for flights and vacations. I mostly use for all inclusive vacations honestly. 
@killramos
 will not be surprised I like Cancun given my low-class mindset.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Aeroplan went from shitty to mediocre to good. There's no restrictions anymore, any seats are open on any flight, you have to use more points on better flights, just like using money though.

Edit: As for the value of it VS just using a cashback card, I couldn't tell you, I haven't done the math for awhile.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Good to hear about Aeroplan. I haven't looked into that in a long time. I'm a WJ fanboi though, since I don't want to vacation anywhere I can't get direct flights from Cowtown.

----------


## 94boosted

Our Capital One World Elite MC is up for renewal in June and since they dropped points it's time to leave, the BMO World Elite is looking pretty good (https://creditcardgenius.ca/credit-c...ite-mastercard)

3 points per dollar for food & travel
2 points per dollar on everything else
Trip cancellation insurance
Airport Lounge passes
Pretty solid welcome bonus right now

Does anyone have a BMO card? How does the points redemption work, is it as fast & painless as Capital One (book your trip with whoever you want and redeem instantly after booking)?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Our Capital One World Elite MC is up for renewal in June and since they dropped points it's time to leave, the BMO World Elite is looking pretty good (https://creditcardgenius.ca/credit-c...ite-mastercard)
> 
> 3 points per dollar for food & travel
> 2 points per dollar on everything else
> Trip cancellation insurance
> Airport Lounge passes
> Pretty solid welcome bonus right now
> 
> Does anyone have a BMO card? How does the points redemption work, is it as fast & painless as Capital One (book your trip with whoever you want and redeem instantly after booking)?



The Canadian Tire World Elite MC does most of this (I think) with zero annual fee. It also includes free towing like an AMA membership type of thing.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Plus you can buy all your fashionable Marks Work Wearhouse clothing with the points.

----------


## 94boosted

> The Canadian Tire World Elite MC does most of this (I think) with zero annual fee. It also includes free towing like an AMA membership type of thing.



Triangle World Elite only does 1 point per dollar on purchases that aren't groceries or Sport Chek/Can Tire. It also has a weak insurance package.

Pre covid we would take a few holidays a year so trip cancellation insurance is a must have for us, the lounge passes are a nice little perk too. Plus we spend enough on our CC that the stronger points more than make up for the $150 fee.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Triangle World Elite only does 1 point per dollar on purchases that aren't groceries or Sport Chek/Can Tire. It also has a weak insurance package.



Oh, ok. I think it's 5-7¢/L on gasoline though. And apparently you can pay for your CoC property tax with it.
Maybe that doesn't even it out, but juss sayin

----------


## ExtraSlow

If you pay lump sum annually you can. Can't do monthly TIPP payments on it. AFAIK

----------


## sabad66

> Our Capital One World Elite MC is up for renewal in June and since they dropped points it's time to leave, the BMO World Elite is looking pretty good (https://creditcardgenius.ca/credit-c...ite-mastercard)
> 
> 3 points per dollar for food & travel
> 2 points per dollar on everything else
> Trip cancellation insurance
> Airport Lounge passes
> Pretty solid welcome bonus right now
> 
> Does anyone have a BMO card? How does the points redemption work, is it as fast & painless as Capital One (book your trip with whoever you want and redeem instantly after booking)?



I have this card. Used to be my daily driver but a few years back they fucked up the points calculations. Only reason I kept it is cuz my banking plan waives the yearly fee. I try to use it for just restaurants and travel to maximize but since covid haven’t done mich spending on it.

The points are weird, it’s not 1 point per penny like most other cards. It’s actually something like 1.4 points per penny, so the 3 points you earn for food/travel spend is actually only 2.13ish % (not 3%).

Using points is not as good as cap one either. You have to use the BMO rewards portal, but booking flights/hotels is comparable to what you find on Expedia/other travel aggregators. They also have products like gift cards and appliances kind of like air miles, but way less value per point so better to use the points for flights/hotel/rental car.

Here is the points value chart:


Take 3 points x 0.71 and that’s how you get the 2.13% for travel redemptions. Gets worse for things like GCs

I will say that the lounge passes are nice though. Can’t wait to use those again.

----------


## 94boosted

> I have this card. Used to be my daily driver but a few years back they fucked up the points calculations. Only reason I kept it is cuz my banking plan waives the yearly fee. I try to use it for just restaurants and travel to maximize but since covid haven’t done mich spending on it.
> 
> The points are weird, it’s not 1 point per penny like most other cards. It’s actually something like 1.4 points per penny, so the 3 points you earn for food/travel spend is actually only 2.13ish % (not 3%).
> 
> Using points is not as good as cap one either. You have to use the BMO rewards portal, but booking flights/hotels is comparable to what you find on Expedia/other travel aggregators. They also have products like gift cards and appliances kind of like air miles, but way less value per point so better to use the points for flights/hotel/rental car.
> 
> Here is the points value chart:
> 
> 
> ...



Good info, thanks Sabald, it's between this one and the HSBC World Elite MC. They're very similar on points and insurance so it basically comes down to which one has easier/better redemption of points.

----------


## sabad66

> Good info, thanks Sabald, it's between this one and the HSBC World Elite MC. They're very similar on points and insurance so it basically comes down to which one has easier/better redemption of points.



I've only used it to book one trip and it was pretty smooth, no complaints at all. Did an all inclusive vacation package for me, wife and kid to Puerto Vallarta and it was the same pricing as expedia. I think i was short a hundred or two so you just pay the difference if you don't have enough points to cover it all. My kid was only 6 months old back then so i had to call in after to add him as the portal didn't let me do it, but it was easy. The good thing is that they bill the full amount to your card, and then just put a credit on it. That way you get all the travel benefits like insurance etc for the 'free' trip.

I was going to recommend just going on the bmorewards website and doing your own comparison, but unfortunately it doesn't let you see anything until you login.

Also keep in mind lounge passes are per-person so if you're traveling with someone it uses up one of the visits.

----------


## Recca168

I'm in the same boat for the BMO World Elite card. Only have it because the annual fee is waived since I do my banking there. The lounge passes are nice to have. I didn't have as good an experience booking flights/hotels through BMO rewards. Did a hotel in Paris and a flight to Barcelona. First off the website was terrible. My bookings were a year apart and both times getting anything done was extremely slow and would fail to make the booking and I had to keep trying for an hour or so before it would make the booking. The first time I gave up and used the call center to book which they charge another $30 for. Value wise it seemed more expensive than booking through Expedia.

The one good thing though. They run promos where they multiply the points every once in a while. They had a 5x points on dining the same month of my wedding reception. The got 11% in points that night paid for the whole flight  :Clap:

----------


## tha_bandit

> Our Capital One World Elite MC is up for renewal in June and since they dropped points it's time to leave, the BMO World Elite is looking pretty good (https://creditcardgenius.ca/credit-c...ite-mastercard)
> 
> 3 points per dollar for food & travel
> 2 points per dollar on everything else
> Trip cancellation insurance
> Airport Lounge passes
> Pretty solid welcome bonus right now
> 
> Does anyone have a BMO card? How does the points redemption work, is it as fast & painless as Capital One (book your trip with whoever you want and redeem instantly after booking)?



How you using up the points on the Capital one without travel? redeeming them for cash?

----------


## A2VR6

> How you using up the points on the Capital one without travel? redeeming them for cash?



UPS is considered travel. So is Canada Post. Also if you take a Uber that counts a travel as well.

----------


## 94boosted

> I'm in the same boat for the BMO World Elite card. Only have it because the annual fee is waived since I do my banking there. The lounge passes are nice to have. I didn't have as good an experience booking flights/hotels through BMO rewards. Did a hotel in Paris and a flight to Barcelona. First off the website was terrible. My bookings were a year apart and both times getting anything done was extremely slow and would fail to make the booking and I had to keep trying for an hour or so before it would make the booking. The first time I gave up and used the call center to book which they charge another $30 for. Value wise it seemed more expensive than booking through Expedia.
> 
> The one good thing though. They run promos where they multiply the points every once in a while. They had a 5x points on dining the same month of my wedding reception. The got 11% in points that night paid for the whole flight



Thanks for the feedback, reading reviews of the HSBC it seems as though the redemption process for it is more in line with the process for Capital One, aka super easy. 




> UPS is considered travel. So is Canada Post. Also if you take a Uber that counts a travel as well.



Yah Capital One's definition of "travel" is somewhat loose. We went to Banff for the weekend a couple months ago which used up a nice chunk of points, then I purchased a gift card from the hotel for a future stay and redeemed that also (full value unlike redeeming for a gift card directly through Capital One). The last few hundred bucks worth of points I'll probably just do a statement credit for, I know the value isn't as good but that's ok.

----------


## Buster

My wife's Platinum Amex is coming up for cancellation time right away. She doesn't currently have another Amex - should I just transfer her points to Aeroplan or something?

----------


## jacky4566

You can but the Aeroplan points are not as great as the AMEX points. Amex points can be used for WestJet which can be nice to certain destinations like direct flights to Belize. 
Other options:
- Convert them to dollars. "use points for purchases" anything listed as "1000 Points = $10" is not a bad deal. 
- Buy some of the merch. Usually anything under the Special offers area is pretty decent. I got a new Kitchen Aid mixer for half retail cost. 
- Convert to aeroplan if you already have a bunch. 
- Also dont forget you have a $200 travel voucher with the AMEX plat that will carry over to next year for $400 total. I plan to use mine for a mini vacation. 

Also, What are peoples thoughts on the new aeroplan rewards? better or worse than the old system? Hard to tell until we can start traveling.

----------


## Buster

I grabbed her a gold card to hold the points and get some more.

In the meantime, the new Amex offers are nuts! Is anyone going to get the Bonvoy or Aeroplan cards?

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> I grabbed her a gold card to hold the points and get some more.
> 
> In the meantime, the new Amex offers are nuts! Is anyone going to get the Bonvoy or Aeroplan cards?



any good Aeroplan cards on new offer? I cant find one that's attractive enough

----------


## adam c

Where do you even use Amex? Back when I had mine I could only use it at Costco and a few different places, when Costco switched to MC I cancelled it since it was never used

----------


## killramos

It’s very commonly accepted in the United States.

Acceptance gets worse the further away from the center of the world you get.

----------


## Buster

> any good Aeroplan cards on new offer? I cant find one that's attractive enough



Seems good to me?

https://princeoftravel.com/blog/amex...n-cards-offer/

- - - Updated - - -




> Where do you even use Amex? Back when I had mine I could only use it at Costco and a few different places, when Costco switched to MC I cancelled it since it was never used



Restaurants, hotels, travel stuff, amazon, bike stores, i dunno.

The only places that seem to not like amex are low margin businesses, although even memex accepts it.

----------


## flipstah

> I grabbed her a gold card to hold the points and get some more.
> 
> In the meantime, the new Amex offers are nuts! Is anyone going to get the Bonvoy or Aeroplan cards?



Bonvoy is a good card to have with their insurance coverage + access to majorit of hotels that isn’t Holiday Inn

Love mine

----------


## bjstare

> Restaurants, hotels, travel stuff, amazon, bike stores, i dunno.
> 
> The only places that seem to not like amex are low margin businesses, although even memex accepts it.



Ya back when I was travelling a lot and using my Corp card, I don’t think I found a single place that wouldn’t accept Amex.

----------


## killramos

I’ve never personally had one, but I remember my dad getting fucked over with it in Europe and South America on the regular.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> but I remember my dad getting fucked in Europe and South America on the regular.



 They fucked your dad.

----------


## killramos

That’s what I said yes

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

You should demand reparations.

----------


## killramos

A Spaniard demanding reparations from South Americans…

That might just be crazy enough to work.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I'm finally getting around to replacing our Rogers World Elite card ever since they removed every perk that most people got it for in the first place.

What are you guys using for no-FX fee cards that also have rewards? I don't care about an annual fee unless it's outrageous.

Scotiabank Passport Visa Infinite looks good, points seem easy to redeem and you also get double points on restaurant, groceries, and entertainment purchases. 6 free lounge visits per year. One free supplementary card.

HSBC World Elite MasterCard also looks good, 3% on travel purchases, 1.5% on all other purchases and LoungeKey.

The Brim cards look OK but their travel benefits seem pretty bad (particularly medical) and all rewards are capped at $25K annual.

I'm leaning towards the Scotiabank card.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Seems good to me?
> 
> https://princeoftravel.com/blog/amex...n-cards-offer/



But I'm too Chinese to pay annual fees.

----------


## flipstah

> You should demand reparations.



How do I get in on this? I'm a minority

----------


## Buster

> But I'm too Chinese to pay annual fees.



Wait, you're not a whitey either?

Between you and 
@suntan
, I don't know what to think any more.

- - - Updated - - -




> I’ve never personally had one, but I remember my dad getting fucked over with it in Europe and South America on the regular.



I'd never carry an Amex as my only card. I have at least one of all three type in my wallet.

----------


## killramos

I have bizarrely never carried more than one CC before. I don’t have a good answer as to why.

----------


## sabad66

> I'm finally getting around to replacing our Rogers World Elite card ever since they removed every perk that most people got it for in the first place.
> 
> What are you guys using for no-FX fee cards that also have rewards? I don't care about an annual fee unless it's outrageous.
> 
> Scotiabank Passport Visa Infinite looks good, points seem easy to redeem and you also get double points on restaurant, groceries, and entertainment purchases. 6 free lounge visits per year. One free supplementary card.
> 
> HSBC World Elite MasterCard also looks good, 3% on travel purchases, 1.5% on all other purchases and LoungeKey.
> 
> The Brim cards look OK but their travel benefits seem pretty bad (particularly medical) and all rewards are capped at $25K annual.
> ...



What is Rogers removing now? I haven’t been up to date with all the recent changes.

----------


## flipstah

> I have bizarrely never carried more than one CC before. I don’t have a good answer as to why.



Don't want the wallet bulge to distract from the real bulge.

----------


## killramos

> Don't want the wallet bulge to distract from the real bulge.



We all know which bulge matters

----------


## flipstah

> We all know which bulge matters



It got your wife so that's all you need  :Love: 

I'm gonna read up on Aeroplan changes to see if it's worth going back to the TD one. Mine is just the cashback one.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> What is Rogers removing now? I haven’t been up to date with all the recent changes.



Nothing recent to my knowledge, but last June they removed the FX fee perk for everywhere except the USA, and lowered foreign cash back from 4% on any currency to just 3% on USD only (net 0.5% cash back since the 2.5% fee is still there). I just didn't bother swapping it last year because we couldn't travel anywhere anyway. They also lowered the cashback on everyday/all purchases by 0.25% and added a $15K/yr spending _minimum_. It's like they looked at the only reasons anyone would ever want to use their card, and removed them haha.

Scotiabank Passport Visa looks like a winner so far:

- 1% on all purchases, 2% on restaurants, travel, and grocery purchases (this will be our joint card so that works well). Easy redemption, no in-house travel agencies or anything like that.
- No FX fee
- Good travel benefits, insurance, lounge passes, etc.
- Flight delay insurance
- Baggage delay insurance eligible after only 4 hours
- Trip cancellation and interruption insurance
- Annual fee $139 but second card free (3rd+ card $50/each)

----------


## suntan

> Wait, you're not a whitey either?
> 
> Between you and 
> @suntan
> , I don't know what to think any more.



You can always identify as Asian.

----------


## sabad66

> Nothing recent to my knowledge, but last June they removed the FX fee perk for everywhere except the USA, and lowered foreign cash back from 4% on any currency to just 3% on USD only (net 0.5% cash back since the 2.5% fee is still there). I just didn't bother swapping it last year because we couldn't travel anywhere anyway. They also lowered the cashback on everyday/all purchases by 0.25% and added a $15K/yr spending _minimum_. It's like they looked at the only reasons anyone would ever want to use their card, and removed them haha.
> 
> Scotiabank Passport Visa looks like a winner so far:
> 
> - 1% on all purchases, 2% on restaurants, travel, and grocery purchases (this will be our joint card so that works well).
> - No FX fee
> - Good travel benefits, insurance, lounge passes, etc.
> - Flight delay insurance
> - Baggage delay insurance eligible after only 4 hours
> ...



Ah gotcha. They wouldn’t make any money off someone who only uses it when travelling / foreign $ (assuming balance is paid every month) so makes sense they made changes to discourage that.

----------


## 94boosted

> HSBC World Elite MasterCard also looks good, 3% on travel purchases, 1.5% on all other purchases and LoungeKey.



Just got the HSBC World Elite MC a couple weeks ago to replace my Capital One World Elite. So far so good, in addition to what you mentioned they give you a $100 travel enhancement credit every year, 10% off Expedia (HSBC Expedia though, no idea if it's any good) and a really strong insurance package.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Just got the HSBC World Elite MC a couple weeks ago to replace my Capital One World Elite. So far so good, in addition to what you mentioned they give you a $100 travel enhancement credit every year, 10% off Expedia (HSBC Expedia though, no idea if it's any good) and a really strong insurance package.



That one looks to be the other really good card. The only difference for our particular use is it will also be our joint card for everyday use, and the Scotia card has better rewards for grocery/restaurant purchases which is a huge part of our day-to-day spending both while traveling and at home. HSBC also has a fee for a second card, and we will be needing two. I do like that HSBC has LoungeKey, $100 credit for flight seats/upgrades and the 0.5% higher rewards on basic purchases might even things out overall. Scotia looks like it has slightly better insurance but hopefully I never have to use any of that anyway.

I don't think Costco and similar stores are considered "grocery" for any card though which kind of sucks.

Oh shit - I just realized if we got the Scotiabank Visa we couldn't use it at Costco at all, that might be a deal breaker.

----------


## bjstare

> Seems good to me?
> 
> https://princeoftravel.com/blog/amex...n-cards-offer/



I just took the time to look at this, looks like an awesome deal. Is there a catch? Spend $600 ($800 for two cards), and get >$3k in rewards in the first year?

----------


## 94boosted

> That one looks to be the other really good card. The only difference for our particular use is it will also be our joint card for everyday use, and the Scotia card has better rewards for grocery/restaurant purchases which is a huge part of our day-to-day spending both while traveling and at home. HSBC also has a fee for a second card, and we will be needing two. I do like that HSBC has LoungeKey, $100 credit for flight seats/upgrades and the 0.5% higher rewards on basic purchases might even things out overall. Scotia looks like it has slightly better insurance but hopefully I never have to use any of that anyway.
> 
> I don't think Costco and similar stores are considered "grocery" for any card though which kind of sucks.
> 
> Oh shit - I just realized if we got the Scotiabank Visa we couldn't use it at Costco at all, that might be a deal breaker.



Yah this is a joint card for both my wife and I. Shitty paying $150+$50 in annual fees ($150 rebated in first year) but for our spending it still comes out on top. We compared it to Brim World Elite, NBC World Elite, MBNA World Elite and the Scotia Passport Visa

----------


## Buster

> I just took the time to look at this, looks like an awesome deal. Is there a catch? Spend $600 ($800 for two cards), and get >$3k in rewards in the first year?



no catch.

Welcome to Amex.

In the past year and a half, I've built up nearly 600,000 in Amex points. Depending on how efficiently you spend those points, that's worth $8k to $10k in airline and hotel travel. It's not that hard - I just put almost all of my spending and insurance, etc on Amex (thanks RSA for accepting AMEX!).

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Yah this is a joint card for both my wife and I. Shitty paying $150+$50 in annual fees ($150 rebated in first year) but for our spending it still comes out on top. We compared it to Brim World Elite, NBC World Elite, MBNA World Elite and the Scotia Passport Visa



Have you used their customer service yet for fraud or anything more than basic inquiries? I have just been reading on reddit and other places online so far but a lot of people seem to complain about the overseas HSBC support being completely useless and/or extremely difficult to get a hold of English speaking reps. Not sure Scotiabank would be any better necessarily as I have never used either institution. I have had major issues in the past with CC companies not covering things like blatant Nigerian fraud, so that is a big concern for me.

For us the card would be used about 95% of the time for groceries, restaurants, and travel which is all 2% on the Scotia Passport, however I am not sure if 3% travel and 1.5% everything else would even it out for HSBC, it would probably be close enough not to really matter but I might need to do some deeper analysis. I think our grocery/restaurant spending might give a slight edge to the Scotia 2%. Both seem to have good overall perks and mostly comparable insurance offerings. An advantage for the HSBC would be that it works at Costco and you still get the 1.5% rewards at Costco, where you can't even use the Scotiabank card at Costco. I do have another MasterCard though that I can just use at Costco instead if needed.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> no catch.
> 
> Welcome to Amex.
> 
> In the past year and a half, I've built up nearly 600,000 in Amex points. Depending on how efficiently you spend those points, that's worth $8k to $10k in airline and hotel travel. It's not that hard - I just put almost all of my spending and insurance, etc on Amex (thanks RSA for accepting AMEX!).



Is 150,000 aeroplan points worth 3k? Based on my calculation its more like 1500?

----------


## Buster

> Is 150,000 aeroplan points worth 3k? Based on my calculation its more like 1500?



MR points are more valuable than pure AP points.

----------


## bjstare

> Is 150,000 aeroplan points worth 3k? Based on my calculation its more like 1500?



The article he posted (which I took at face value like the lazy asshole I am) states ~2.1c/point  :dunno:

----------


## Buster

> The article he posted (which I took at face value like the lazy asshole I am) states ~2.1c/point



the value of airline points can vary greatly depending on how you use the points. Takes some planning to maximize your points.

----------


## flipstah

> MR points are more valuable than pure AP points.



MR points I found have more value using it for hotel stays than plane tickets.

----------


## killramos

> the value of airline points can vary greatly depending on how you use the points. Takes some planning to maximize your points.



Wait. You mean buying mix masters doesn’t work the same way as travel?

----------


## Buster

> Wait. You mean buying mix masters doesn’t work the same way as travel?



Strippers!

haha.

----------


## 94boosted

> Have you used their customer service yet for fraud or anything more than basic inquiries? I have just been reading on reddit and other places online so far but a lot of people seem to complain about the overseas HSBC support being completely useless and/or extremely difficult to get a hold of English speaking reps.



Day 2 of owning the card they suspected a charge from our vets office for the dog as fraud, got an email warning me, I called them, <5mins later it was resolved, quick & easy. I don't think HSBC has an app specific to their card like Brim and Capital One do (or at least I haven't found it yet), so that's a bit annoying.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Day 2 of owning the card they suspected a charge from our vets office for the dog as fraud, got an email warning me, I called them, <5mins later it was resolved, quick & easy. I don't think HSBC has an app specific to their card like Brim and Capital One do (or at least I haven't found it yet), so that's a bit annoying.



Thanks. Yeah I read their app was a bit dated as well.

I ended up making a spreadsheet with our spending and with the free supplementary card the Scotiabank Passport just barely edged it out, and I think I am a little more comfortable with a North American bank at the end of the day. I do everything online or from my phone so a good app is important to me. I also learned we should probably spend less at restaurants  :ROFL!:  That is pretty much the only reason the Scotia card comes out on top for us (barely). After a 2 minute online application I was approved and will apparently have the card in 5 business days. Hopefully no surprises haha. If I'm not happy with it, the HSBC definitely looks like the next best thing.

----------


## 94boosted

Nice, we don't spend a ton at restaurants but do spend a fair bit at Costco so that was a factor fur sure.

----------


## adam c

Dont let lounge pass ever be a deciding factor, its no different than walking up to a lounge and paying to get in, they just make it sound fancy

Unless youre getting actual passes

----------


## dirtsniffer

Isn't hsbc the company who came out openly against oil sands while actively supporting Mexican cartels?

----------


## adam c

Yep

----------


## killramos

> Isn't hsbc the company who came out openly against oil sands while actively supporting Mexican cartels?



I don’t think you would be happy with the attitudes of any of the major Canadian banks with the oil and gas sector.

So… AMEX?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Triangle card still good. Spends like cash at all the triangle stores, I seem to be making like $50/mo in rewards. Probably a sign I spend too much, but whatev.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Dont let lounge pass ever be a deciding factor, its no different than walking up to a lounge and paying to get in, they just make it sound fancy
> 
> Unless youre getting actual passes



So are these some of the good passes or are they worthless?:




> Relax and recharge before your flight. You can access over 1,000 airport lounges around the world  regardless of what airline or class of service youre flying.
> 
> Your card gives you (the Primary Cardmember) complimentary Priority Pass membership, plus six free visits per year from the date of enrolment. Use the six free passes for yourself or to cover the cost of the lounge visit(s) of anyone travelling with you. Once you have used up your six free passes, each lounge visit will be charged at $32 USD per person.
> 
> Enjoy complimentary snacks and refreshments, access the Internet, charge your devices, and feel free to work or relax in comfort before your flight.
> 
> Enrol in your Complimentary Airport Lounge Access benefit offered through Priority Pass by visiting prioritypass.com/scotiabankpassport now.

----------


## killramos

I’ve heard that Priority Pass has been neutered in the last year. Namely losing access to plaza lounges which is a lot of the ones I have found available historically.

Value is $100 bucks or whatever to join the program, and $32/visit depending on how many passes you get. I think I have 6?

The only lounges in Canada that I would truly call luxury are Maple Leaf and the AMEX lounge in TO. There are more in TO, Calgary is basically a joke outside of maple leaf.

The priority pass ones are nice… but borderline no better than just hitting a restaurant

----------


## flipstah

Because everyone offers Priority Pass, it's been filling up and sometimes it's hard to get a spot. When I went to DFW pre-pandemic, I had to wait for some to leave to get a spot. 

TLDR: Priority Pass isn't fancy anymore.

----------


## killramos

Yea last time I was in Houston I got denied entry to 3 Priority pass Lounges before I trekked across the entire airport to find one.

Not because they were full, but because they were “anticipating getting busier”.

I’f a lounge is available great, otherwise just hit a restaurant.

----------


## flipstah

The only time I found PP to be beneficial was when I did a multi-leg journey to Asia and I took a shower in Taiwan. Other than that, 
@killramos
 is on the money and spend your monies on good food.

----------


## killramos

Priority from status is the real golden ticket.

For some reason no one gives me status for the 3 times I fly a year.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

I have the BMO World Elite Mastercard which comes with 4 lounge passes per year under their LoungeKey program but they are not as useful as they look. Sometimes they are not in the airport or terminal you are flying out of. Keep that in mind depending on where and how often you are traveling. A few examples I can think of: 

Japan: No lounge in Haneda Airport when I was transferring to Thailand and No lounge in my terminal of Narita airport when I was flying back. 

Chicago: No lounge in the terminal I was flying out from. 

Amsterdam: Lounge full. Wont let us in. 

Thailand: Shitty lounges. They were like internet cafes. No alcohol served. 

That said, they are not all bad. The one is Calgary is surprisingly nice. The Paris and Barcelona ones were good as well. Pretty much if you are going to flying out of major airports, great. Otherwise, mah.

----------


## flipstah

> Priority from status is the real golden ticket.
> 
> For some reason no one gives me status for the 3 times I fly a year.



They are so picky with that based on ticket type. I should've gotten status on Delta when I flew to London and Seoul but the miles didn't count due to the type of ticket I bought. Laaaame.

----------


## killramos

> They are so picky with that based on ticket type. I should've gotten status on Delta when I flew to London and Seoul but the miles didn't count due to the type of ticket I bought. Laaaame.



I got into an enormous flight with AC over that the last time I flew to London in prem Econ. They just straight up declared I wouldn’t get points, regardless of what my literal ticket said for fare class compared to their guidelines.

That’s the only thing holding me back from that AC AMEX. They are just a trash business and don’t deserve my money.

----------


## ExtraSlow

AC hates customers. They make more money from government.

----------


## Buster

AC sucks, but WJ is just turning into AC, so...

Premium cards are not worth it for lounge access - except if you have an Amex Platinum and can get access to Amex Centurion lounges. 

Aeroplan pts are more valuable for flying star alliance than domestic AC.

----------


## killramos

I do agree that this seems to be a least worst situation.

I like my “any airline” flexibility, but I’d be lying if I said I usually don’t just fly routes services by WJ or AC 95% of the time anyway.

----------


## Buster

> I do agree that this seems to be a least worst situation.
> 
> I like my “any airline” flexibility, but I’d be lying if I said I usually don’t just fly routes services by WJ or AC 95% of the time anyway.



My wife is status with AC, and I'm status with WJ, so we're covered whatever we fly.

She's also some super high ranking status person with Marriott, which is very, very useful.

----------


## Gainsbarre

I've only been using airport lounges for the past few years (up until March 2020 when travel was kiboshed) and I'd say that YYC is decently served by Priority Pass, even after this year's announcement. I've only been to the Maple Leaf Lounge on the domestic side (no complaints - I like the sign on the wall above the bar reminding patrons that staff cannot collect tips, heh) so I can't comment on the "Elevation Lounge", but I've been to the Aspire Lounges on both the US pre-clearance and International sides, and both are perfectly fine. Miles ahead of say United Club lounges. There's a Priority Pass lounge for all three departure areas of YYC, so I think it's a good deal if YYC is your home base. I wouldn't say the Aspire lounges are worth paying $30+ for entry, but it's a nice free benefit of a credit card that I have and plan to make greater use of if/when my Star Alliance gold status lapses early next year.

I was in a bunch of both domestic and international ANA lounges in Japan in February 2020 (Osaka International, Osaka Kansai, Sapporo), and maybe my expectations were too high given customer service levels I've been accustomed to in Japan, but they were pretty underwhelming. The domestic lounges in particular had a paltry selection of beverages, a beer machine, and the only food available were rice crackers...

----------


## npham

> My wife is status with AC, and I'm status with WJ, so we're covered whatever we fly.
> 
> She's also some super high ranking status person with Marriott, which is very, very useful.



Status with hotels is worth much more than status with an airline, especially if work is already paying for business tickets and top tier lounge access is a given.

----------


## Buster

> Status with hotels is worth much more than status with an airline, especially if work is already paying for business tickets and top tier lounge access is a given.



This is true. I travel using my wife's Marriott account, and it's awesome.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hotel status can be amazing.

----------


## bjstare

@Buster
 why'd you go Amex aeroplan instead of plat? Plat is only a little more, but seems to have better rewards on everyday spend (3x instead of 2x on food/drink stuff).

----------


## Buster

> @Buster
>  why'd you go Amex aeroplan instead of plat? Plat is only a little more, but seems to have better rewards on everyday spend (3x instead of 2x on food/drink stuff).



I have already rolled through both platinums for myself and my wife.

Aeroplan also lets you get all of the benefits in the first year, so you don't have to roll over to a second year.

----------


## npham

> This is true. I travel using my wife's Marriott account, and it's awesome.



This is why I've got a Bonvoy AMEX. Marriot's benefits aren't as good as they once were, but having at least Gold is quite useful. Platinum is where it starts to get good (free suite upgrades when available).

----------


## Buster

> This is why I've got a Bonvoy AMEX. Marriot's benefits aren't as good as they once were, but having at least Gold is quite useful. Platinum is where it starts to get good (free suite upgrades when available).



Ya, "we're" titanium, and it's really good. We don't even ask for stuff, they just do it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Triangle card still good. Spends like cash at all the triangle stores, I seem to be making like $50/mo in rewards. Probably a sign I spend too much, but whatev.



Get the black one and never go back. It's still got no annual fee and for no reason includes roadside assistance. Plus I keep getting these offers where it's "spend $50 and we'll hand you $10 in CT Money" a couple times a month.
I think it also offers preferential rewards for groceries (anywhere but Costco & Wal-Mart).
I am fucking my own dad that I didn't get this thing forever ago.

----------


## benyl

> This is true. I travel using my wife's Marriott account, and it's awesome.



When travelling with her? Unless you've figured out a hack where you get benefits without her there. My wife has status with Bonvoy and I am trying to figure out how to go without her and take advantage. lol

----------


## killramos

Book in her name? Add your name to reservation… profit?

----------


## benyl

> Book in her name? Add your name to reservation… profit?



fuck, if it is that easy, I've been doing it wrong for too long.

----------


## kenny

> fuck, if it is that easy, I've been doing it wrong for too long.



Log into account with wife's acct, check-in on the app and you'll have room key before you arrive. They wouldn't even know your wife isn't travelling with you.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Log into account with wife's acct, check-in on the app and you'll have room key before you arrive. They wouldn't even know your wife isn't travelling with you.



Ding Ding Ding.

----------


## killramos

These days some hotels let you skip the front desk altogether and unlock the room with your phone.

----------


## adam c

.. I'm dumb

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

You don't get $1 WSD for every real dollar you spend, that would be way too good haha. The WestJet cards give you 1-2% back in WSD from what I've seen. It's 1:1 for redemption but accumulating them is 1-2% like everything else. At 1.5% you need to spend about $40K real dollars to get that Orlando flight in WSD for free.

----------


## adam c

Shit right, 1.5% for every dollar, heat is getting to me today

Now that I've fixed my maths, AP seems a better deal

----------


## Buster

Have you guys done the Aeroplan family plan sign up yet?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Have you guys done the Aeroplan family plan sign up yet?



My fam is dead...

----------


## Zhariak

The offers I've been getting on Amex are sick lately! This year alone, I've got at least 2 x "Buy $500 in groceries, get $500 in a credit back", as well as 3 x "Buy $250 in Food Delivery Service (Uber Eats), get a $250 credit back". Had a bunch of those as well last year to the tune of $2000+ in credits.

Right now, I have 2 offers loaded on drinking/food:
-5 Bonus MR for every $1 spent on Dining
-10 Bonus MR for every $1 in Eating and Drinking

I spent $68 the other night on Swiss Chalet delivery, and got 1,100 MR points... Not bad at all! This would have normally netted me 85 MR only.

Right now I also have a Shop Small/Local. Buy $10 and get a $5 Credit up to 5 times I think.

If you have an Amex, make sure you check your offers regularly!

----------


## bjstare

^Is that on a platinum or centurion? Those strike me as offers that you don't get with a pleb card.

----------


## flipstah

> The offers I've been getting on Amex are sick lately! This year alone, I've got at least 2 x "Buy $500 in groceries, get $500 in a credit back", as well as 3 x "Buy $250 in Food Delivery Service (Uber Eats), get a $250 credit back". Had a bunch of those as well last year to the tune of $2000+ in credits.
> 
> Right now, I have 2 offers loaded on drinking/food:
> -5 Bonus MR for every $1 spent on Dining
> -10 Bonus MR for every $1 in Eating and Drinking
> 
> I spent $68 the other night on Swiss Chalet delivery, and got 1,100 MR points... Not bad at all! This would have normally netted me 85 MR only.
> 
> Right now I also have a Shop Small/Local. Buy $10 and get a $5 Credit up to 5 times I think.
> ...



Damn that’s good. I regret giving up my Gold card if this is offered to that as well!

----------


## Zhariak

> ^Is that on a platinum or centurion? Those strike me as offers that you don't get with a pleb card.



These offers are for Centurion, but I have a family member with a Platinum card and they've got some pretty crazy offers I've been jealous of which I didn't get. I also checked a few of my other Amex cards on the app (Small Biz Credit Card, and some weird Blue one) and they had some pretty cool offers that were different, but I never use those and have no idea where the physical card is (in storage somewhere).




> Damn that’s good. I regret giving up my Gold card if this is offered to that as well!



Yea, they've been really good during COVID and everything...

I just want more MR... Early 2020 they had some crazy promos to earn and spend MR. I earned a ton and got a ton of value back. Hoping to rack up as much as possible to use on some biz-class flights using their fixed points for travel program when international travel lights up!  :Smilie:

----------


## Buster

> These offers are for Centurion, but I have a family member with a Platinum card and they've got some pretty crazy offers I've been jealous of which I didn't get. I also checked a few of my other Amex cards on the app (Small Biz Credit Card, and some weird Blue one) and they had some pretty cool offers that were different, but I never use those and have no idea where the physical card is (in storage somewhere).
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, they've been really good during COVID and everything...
> 
> I just want more MR... Early 2020 they had some crazy promos to earn and spend MR. I earned a ton and got a ton of value back. Hoping to rack up as much as possible to use on some biz-class flights using their fixed points for travel program when international travel lights up!



I actually just dumped all of my MR points over the Aeroplan. I'm not sure Amex loves customers like me, and they have been dumping people and forfeiting their MR points.

----------


## npham

Anyone looking to sign up for a Bonvoy AMEX this is the current deal (much better than when I signed up):

"Your friend could earn 65,000 Marriott Bonvoy™ points after they charge $3,000 in net purchases to their Card within their first 6 months of Cardmembership.Plus, they can earn a total of 5X points for every $1 in eligible eats & drinks purchases in Canada for the first 6 months of Cardmembership, up to a maximum of 25,000 points. They can also earn an additional 15,000 points when they make a purchase within 14 to 17 months of Cardmembership. They can earn a total of up to 105,000 bonus points. Offer ends on August 3, 2021. ³"

PM me for a referral link.

----------


## adam c

Amex announced new changes to their Cobalt card, making it hard to pass up

----------


## Team_Mclaren

with new welcome bonus of up to 150k on amex plat that's kinda hard to pass up no?! might try it out for a year.

----------


## beecue

Is Rogers WE MC still the best everyday card? It dropped from 1.75% to 1.50% and has a 15K minimum spend now but still seems good if you can meet that?

----------


## adam c

> with new welcome bonus of up to 150k on amex plat that's kinda hard to pass up no?! might try it out for a year.



You'll need to keep it for 2 years to obtain the 150

----------


## Buster

> with new welcome bonus of up to 150k on amex plat that's kinda hard to pass up no?! might try it out for a year.



Nice card to have. Lat year I went through a platinum for myself and my wife, and then the business platinum for myself and my wife. The perks were decent. I think I'll be coming up on a million AP points or something later this year just from churning amex over the last 18 months or so.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> You'll need to keep it for 2 years to obtain the 150



Good point, the 30k is given out from month 14-17.... thats why i said up to.




> Nice card to have. Lat year I went through a platinum for myself and my wife, and then the business platinum for myself and my wife. The perks were decent. I think I'll be coming up on a million AP points or something later this year just from churning amex over the last 18 months or so.



Jesus that's a lot of points. Is it still best to transfer to Airline points (AP). Cause AmEx flex conversion is kinda shit.

----------


## Buster

> Jesus that's a lot of points. Is it still best to transfer to Airline points (AP). Cause AmEx flex conversion is kinda shit.



I transferred to AP. Amex points are more flexible than AP, but they are also at risk that Amex can yank them if they decide to cancel you're accounts. They do this if you go through too many cards sometimes. Google "amexile"

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Is Rogers WE MC still the best everyday card? It dropped from 1.75% to 1.50% and has a 15K minimum spend now but still seems good if you can meet that?



There are better cards now, and if you travel (which that card was originally geared towards), it's now one of the worst cards out there in that category after they ruined it last June.

If you just want straight cash back, there are cards that are 2% on everything OR 1-1.5% on everything but 2-4% on restaurants, groceries, recurring bills, etc. so you would have to do a bit of analysis on your personal spending to see what's better.

If you want it primarily for travel, Scotiabank Passport or HSBC World Elite are the best I found for a combination of rewards and no foreign FX fees.

The Rogers card is pretty bad now unless your primary concern is no annual fee + free secondary card, which is the one good thing about it still.

----------


## Zhariak

Couple new offers today, avail to Centurion and Platinum Card Holders.

-Discover Alberta (Spend $250 on hotel, get $50 Credit)
-Discover Ontario (Spend $250 on hotel, get $50 Credit)
-Discover Quebec (Spend $250 on hotel, get $50 Credit)
-Discover British Columbia (Spend $250 on hotel, get $50 Credit)

----------


## beecue

> If you just want straight cash back, there are cards that are 2% on everything OR 1-1.5% on everything but 2-4% on restaurants, groceries, recurring bills, etc. so you would have to do a bit of analysis on your personal spending to see what's better.
> .



Looking for straight cash back as I don't want to bank travel points in case I don't end up using it. Are you referring to SimplyCash Preferred Card AE for the 2%? I would also need secondary card for my wife.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Couple new offers today, avail to Centurion and Platinum Card Holders.
> 
> -Discover Alberta (Spend $250 on hotel, get $50 Credit)
> -Discover Ontario (Spend $250 on hotel, get $50 Credit)
> -Discover Quebec (Spend $250 on hotel, get $50 Credit)
> -Discover British Columbia (Spend $250 on hotel, get $50 Credit)



I'm sorry, but the annual fee on a Centurion card exceeds _twelve hundred dollars_, does it not? 
It's not really selling me to get $50 or $100 here & there so that in as little as 20~ish transactions, I could have my annual fee paid for when cards that cost one tenth of that can pay for themselves in one single, fairly normal transaction.

It's a bit like "hey guys - I got a free detail on my F40 after my biannual servicing appointment... Which cost $45k..."

I think the card is more about "just snagged a zero-mile LFA from a dealership in La Jolla using my card".
And less about, "yeah boyz - I gotta BOGO on some Jack Links from the Spray & Save!"

----------


## killramos

The % ROI on a free credit card is very good yes. 

But the net dollar return on a premium card is often much much much higher.

----------


## bjstare

A Centurion annual fee is not likely justifiable from a $ return on perks perspective, and last thing I read said the annual fee was closer to $5k?

It's second to none from a dick swinging perspective though  :Pimpin':

----------


## Buster

> A Centurion annual fee is not likely justifiable from a $ return on perks perspective, and last thing I read said the annual fee was closer to $5k?
> 
> It's second to none from a dick swinging perspective though



Meh...most centurion cardholders I know have them because they drive COGS through their cards somewhere. They aren't guys that are walking into a Porsche dealer and throwing a car on their card or buying suites on Emirates.

----------


## killramos

Won’t someone think of the ballers

----------


## sabad66

> Is Rogers WE MC still the best everyday card? It dropped from 1.75% to 1.50% and has a 15K minimum spend now but still seems good if you can meet that?



Its still the best no-fee cash back card IMO, but It really depends on how much you spend. If youre comparing the 1.5% from Rogers vs 2% on the Scotia or Simply Cash, calculate the break even point for the YF. The 0.5% extra cash back in exchange for a $120 YF means you need to spend 24k per year (2k per month) to make it worth it. Or compared to Amex simply cash, that is $100 YF so requires you to spend 20k per year to break even. And also factor in spouse card fees to figure out your break even point.

----------


## bjstare

> Meh...most centurion cardholders I know have them because they drive COGS through their cards somewhere. They aren't guys that are walking into a Porsche dealer and throwing a car on their card or buying suites on Emirates.



Yeah that makes sense. My point was it doesn't accrue points any faster to justify the annual fee (over a platinum per say)... is that assumption correct? The value prop for Centurion is in other things (concierge, dick swinging, probably some other stuff I have no idea about), is it not?

----------


## killramos

If I was ever to get approved for that card, my first request to the concierge would be to find me someone in a centurion costume to follow me around and pay for things for me.

----------


## Buster

> Yeah that makes sense. My point was it doesn't accrue points any faster to justify the annual fee (over a platinum per say)... is that assumption correct? The value prop for Centurion is in other things (concierge, dick swinging, probably some other stuff I have no idea about), is it not?



It's good if you want to have a concierge to stroke your ego, I guess. (See also: private banking). 

I don't think there is anything objectively valuable on a net basis points-wise.

Dick swinging isn't a benefit because if you are someone who is in a position to dick swing, your Credit card is low on the list of items to show it. Nobody cares about a Centurion card nowadays anyway.

----------


## killramos

Hence the actor in a gladiator costume

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

So many haters. Must be nice to pay full price for jerky made "partially from meat sourced in Mexico"...

----------


## Zhariak

> I'm sorry, but the annual fee on a Centurion card exceeds _twelve hundred dollars_, does it not? 
> It's not really selling me to get $50 or $100 here & there so that in as little as 20~ish transactions, I could have my annual fee paid for when cards that cost one tenth of that can pay for themselves in one single, fairly normal transaction.
> 
> It's a bit like "hey guys - I got a free detail on my F40 after my biannual servicing appointment... Which cost $45k..."
> 
> I think the card is more about "just snagged a zero-mile LFA from a dealership in La Jolla using my card".
> And less about, "yeah boyz - I gotta BOGO on some Jack Links from the Spray & Save!"



These offers are avail on platinum as well.




> A Centurion annual fee is not likely justifiable from a $ return on perks perspective, and last thing I read said the annual fee was closer to $5k?
> 
> It's second to none from a dick swinging perspective though



It is, there's actually quite a return.



And just to address some of the other comments on the board...

Canadian Centurion card is $2,500 a year, with a one-time initiation of $5,000, or at least that's what it was when I pulled the trigger 8 or 9 years ago... First year was a full $7,500.

It had the "wow this is cool" effect for 4 months or so (just a sense of accomplishment I guess). No one recognizes the card in Calgary though which is fine (everyone thinks it's an avion or something), it does get recognized in other places. I've seen some people "flex" or show it off in public, I just look at it like they are embarrassing themselves.

There definitely is value in having it though. If you do a lot of travelling (hotels and flights) and utilize the perks, you can get a return on the annual fee back easily. The years I've calculated it, sometimes the return is 4 or 5 times more than the annual fee. One year, the continuous "gifts" of $500 gift cards for companies like Holt Renfrew, Air Canada, the various boutique shops, exceeded $4,000... Keep in mind, they send you these so you go in and spend more than the gift card value (which I did), but we all treat ourselves anyways, they just use these to direct us to specific vendors... It's a marketing strategy that works for them and their merchants, and works for people to because they are going to do the spending anyways, may as well just direct it.

The status with Delta, and the status with hotel loyalty programs is awesome too and it pays for itself if you regularly fly around and stay at hotels.

The service provided with the card is great too. Doing tons of transactions for myself as well as business expenses, it's nice to know I have immediate access to support if needed. They always go above and beyond. It's nice to not have anything to worry about.

EDIT/Addition: There's also a $500 yearly travel credit that you can use for any travel related expenses through Amex Travel. Also, with Amex Travel sometimes they have Centurion specific deals for promos/discounts on hotel and flights. I use Amex travel quite a bit and love it. There's been soo many times where I've had to change travel plans during the trip, and it's so nice to be able to call them and get them to change and deal with it (and me not have to wait on hold with the airline). For some reason the change fees were always less or didn't exist with Amex travel, vs changes when going direct with airline. I don't know why this is, just noticed it because I was expecting change fees and never saw them, just the occasional fare difference.


TL/DR. It's a fun flex for a few months, but you definitely get value from the program overall as long as you maintain and keep the card (because of the initiation fee).

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Looking for straight cash back as I don't want to bank travel points in case I don't end up using it. Are you referring to SimplyCash Preferred Card AE for the 2%? I would also need secondary card for my wife.



There's a few that look pretty good depending on your specific spending habits. Best thing to do is make a spreadsheet and also take into account the annual fee to make sure the extra rewards make up for it.

Scotia Momentum Infinite is 4% on groceries & bills, 2% transportation, 1% everything else. Annual fee $120 with first year waived. $50 for additional cards. This is the best one for cash IMO unless your spending doesn't jive with the reward structure.

The AE Simply Cash Preferred is a straight 2% if you like AE. $99 annual fee, up to 9 free supplementary cards.

CIBC Dividend Infinite is 4% gas/groceries, 2% bills/restaurants/transportation, 1% everything else. $120 annual with first year fee waived. $30 for additional cards.


Scotia Passport is what I ended up getting for our joint card. $139/yr + free supplementary cards. No FX fees, 2% on groceries, restaurants, entertainment (those 3 things account for ~95% of our day-to-day joint spending). 1% on the rest. The no FX fees was a big deal for us though.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> These offers are avail on platinum as well.
> 
> 
> 
> It is, there's actually quite a return.
> 
> 
> 
> And just to address some of the other comments on the board...
> ...



That's cool. Thanks for telling us more of the details! The concierge/assistant thing sounds super helpful for travel.
I think I'm also getting 5x my fees on cards that I really work over, so from a relative standpoint, I don't feel like I'm missing out on too much, aside from the obvious prestige.
I'd be jealous and/or PO'd if I found out you were getting Academy Award Gift Bags levels of free luxurious shit. LoL!!

----------


## rage2

> My wife is status with AC, and I'm status with WJ, so we're covered whatever we fly.
> 
> She's also some super high ranking status person with Marriott, which is very, very useful.



This your wife?

----------


## Buster

> This your wife?



hahah. I got that immediately.

Great movie

----------


## killramos

I always assumed Buster and his Wife were more this…

----------


## sabad66

Nice little perk for RBC cardholders. Free dashpass for either 3 months (basic cards) or 12 months (premium cards)
https://www.newswire.ca/news-release...892213624.html

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I'm waiting to see what provider Costco is switching to, hoping it's a visa so I can drop my scotia passport

----------


## sabad66

> I'm waiting to see what provider Costco is switching to, hoping it's a visa so I can drop my scotia passport



Ugh I really hope not. I have 5 MCs and an Amex but no Visa. I really don’t want to get a 7th credit card  :ROFL!:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Nice little perk for RBC cardholders. Free dashpass for either 3 months (basic cards) or 12 months (premium cards)
> https://www.newswire.ca/news-release...892213624.html



Dash Pass is awesome. I pay $10/mo for a normal one but it pays for itself in 1-2 orders max, and makes small orders way more reasonable. I'm actually quite surprised it's as cheap as it is relative to the savings.

- - - Updated - - -




> I'm waiting to see what provider Costco is switching to, hoping it's a visa so I can drop my scotia passport



Are they switching? I didn't know that.

I literally just signed up for the Scotia Passport so I won't be upset if it's VISA haha. Or they could just take both VISA and MC, that would be ideal.

----------


## sabad66

> Are they switching? I didn't know that.
> 
> I literally just signed up for the Scotia Passport so I won't be upset if it's VISA haha. Or they could just take both VISA and MC, that would be ideal.



Well the only thing confirmed is that Cap One is pulling out of Canada by end of 2021 so that also means their cobrand cards (both with Costco and HBC) is going to end. 

If costco wants to continue with a cobrand card then presumably they would accept whatever card type their cobrand is. This article explains it well:
https://creditcardgenius.ca/blog/cap...co-partnership

----------


## Buster

I assume Costco gets rebated so much of the interchange fee from CO, that it is not very profitable for them.

----------


## Buster

> This is why I've got a Bonvoy AMEX. Marriot's benefits aren't as good as they once were, but having at least Gold is quite useful. Platinum is where it starts to get good (free suite upgrades when available).



Want to send me a referral for the bonvoy in a few days? I'm looking to pick up the card before the Aug 3 cutoff.

----------


## flipstah

> Want to send me a referral for the bonvoy in a few days? I'm looking to pick up the card before the Aug 3 cutoff.



I can refer you as well if npham doesnt

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Well the only thing confirmed is that Cap One is pulling out of Canada by end of 2021 so that also means their cobrand cards (both with Costco and HBC) is going to end. 
> 
> If costco wants to continue with a cobrand card then presumably they would accept whatever card type their cobrand is. This article explains it well:
> https://creditcardgenius.ca/blog/cap...co-partnership



Oh wow, I wonder if that means I will lose my beloved Cap One Aspire World Elite. Hopefully they keep those grandfathered. I'm tired of getting new credit cards  :ROFL!: 

EDIT: I can't find anything about them actually leaving Canada, only reducing their Canadian footprint by ending relationships with Costco and The Bay.

----------


## Buster

The Costco change is great.

Although they've burned through an Amex partner, and a MC partner. I doubt their VISA partner will be so quick to take their deal.

----------


## adam c

People on reddit will pay you to be a referral, I'm getting offers for $50 on the platinum

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

How does it benefit them? There's so much I don't know.

----------


## killramos

> How does it benefit them? There's so much I don't know.



They get a pile of points

----------


## Buster

> People on reddit will pay you to be a referral, I'm getting offers for $50 on the platinum



I got $100 for my AP reserve.

----------


## adam c

The platinum is giving 10k points on referral
The AP reserve is giving 20k points on referral

So most people are taking that and splitting it in half

----------


## kenny

If anyone has a TD Travel (First Class, Business, Platinum) or TD Rewards Visa card, you can get $30 off a minimum $100 order on Amazon.ca 

Login and goto amazon.ca/tdoffer to activate offer. You need to use at least 3 TD points ($0.01) for the purchase to be eligible, and the rest has to be charged to one of the 4 eligible TD cards. 

I never use points to shop, but this was worth using up 3 points!  :Smilie:

----------


## Gainsbarre

I'm getting a different offer (or maybe I'm not looking hard enough) with my TD First Class Travel Visa...I just linked my TD Visa again with my Amazon.ca account and got the following offer...




> Get a $5 credit towards a future Amazon.ca purchase every time you make an eligible Shop with Points purchase using at least $50 in in TD Points. Maximum $5 credit per eligible order.



I'm also seeing a big devaluation of TD points when used on Amazon.ca - the example I see on the website is "15,152 TD points" for $50 (or $0.003299) for each TD point, a far cry from using TD Points on Expedia for TD (where each point is valued at $0.005). Even when including the one time $5 from this offer, I'm looking at a valuation of $0.003629 per TD point spent on Amazon.ca.

----------


## kenny

> I'm getting a different offer (or maybe I'm not looking hard enough) with my TD First Class Travel Visa...I just linked my TD Visa again with my Amazon.ca account and got the following offer...
> 
> I'm also seeing a big devaluation of TD points when used on Amazon.ca - the example I see on the website is "15,152 TD points" for $50 (or $0.003299) for each TD point, a far cry from using TD Points on Expedia for TD (where each point is valued at $0.005). Even when including the one time $5 from this offer, I'm looking at a valuation of $0.003629 per TD point spent on Amazon.ca.



I see that $5 back when spending $50 worth of TD points offer as well but that isn't a good value for points. 

The $30 off when shopping with TD points offer for me is right under the price of the item on the product listing page, clicking on it takes you to the details page with the activation button.

----------


## cet

I got a similar promotion with TD and Shell last week. Activate the promotion and get 3x points when you fill up until the end of the year.

----------


## Gainsbarre

> I see that $5 back when spending $50 worth of TD points offer as well but that isn't a good value for points. 
> 
> The $30 off when shopping with TD points offer for me is right under the price of the item on the product listing page, clicking on it takes you to the details page with the activation button.



Thanks! Perhaps they're targeted promotions because I see a different one (that I still haven't yet used) that's decent - "Get a $5 Promotional Credit when you buy $25 or more in Amazon Gift Cards" - which appears unrelated to TD points. Not as good as your offer  :Smilie:

----------


## birdman86

I've been out of touch on this for a while...what's the best no fee cash back card today? Just looking for one to put all my recurring bills on...utilities, insurance, telus, gym, etc.

Currently I have a Capital One Aspire which is I think 1% on everything with no limit, but they won't even run a credit check to give me an increased limit (just "we currently have no offers available") so guess I gotta go somewhere else.

----------


## Buster

> I've been out of touch on this for a while...what's the best no fee cash back card today? Just looking for one to put all my recurring bills on...utilities, insurance, telus, gym, etc.
> 
> Currently I have a Capital One Aspire which is I think 1% on everything with no limit, but they won't even run a credit check to give me an increased limit (just "we currently have no offers available") so guess I gotta go somewhere else.



The one from Triangle is the most flexible if you want to pay bills.

----------


## sabad66

> I've been out of touch on this for a while...what's the best no fee cash back card today? Just looking for one to put all my recurring bills on...utilities, insurance, telus, gym, etc.
> 
> Currently I have a Capital One Aspire which is I think 1% on everything with no limit, but they won't even run a credit check to give me an increased limit (just "we currently have no offers available") so guess I gotta go somewhere else.



Best no fee IMO is Rogers World Elite. Triangle and PC WE are decent too, but the “cash” isn’t really cash - it’s CT money or PC points. Unlike Rogers which you redeem directly as credits on your bill. Keep in mind they have introduced a minimum spend of $15k per year otherwise they downgrade you to the basic non-WE card. 

Almost all companies/services let you use a credit card to pay so you can set up the Rogers card for preauth payments. It’s only specific obscure things like property tax where the extra bill payment feature with Triangle where it could come in handy.

----------


## birdman86

> Best no fee IMO is Rogers World Elite. Triangle and PC WE are decent too, but the “cash” isn’t really cash - it’s CT money or PC points. Unlike Rogers which you redeem directly as credits on your bill. Keep in mind they have introduced a minimum spend of $15k per year otherwise they downgrade you to the basic non-WE card. 
> 
> Almost all companies/services let you use a credit card to pay so you can set up the Rogers card for preauth payments. It’s only specific obscure things like property tax where the extra bill payment feature with Triangle where it could come in handy.



Hmm so rogers you'd need to be a rogers customer for? The CT card is amazing for its uses, I've used it for all my tire and rifle purchases over the years... Time it for a 30x bonus day, price match when able =  :Clap: 

What about the Tangerine card? Looks like unlimited 2% back on recurring bills category would cover all my needs and no fee. Everything that goes on this particular card is preauthorized so I assume they're all eligible?

----------


## sabad66

No you don’t need to be a Rogers customer for it.

----------


## taemo

anyone using Neo?

testing it right now and some nice cashback on select merchants. 
2% cashback on amazon and 10% at big box

RG World Elite is still my day to day but testing Neo at the moment

----------


## HiSpec

CIBC will be the provider for the new Costco credit card 

https://financialpost.com/fp-finance...nding-balances

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Well the only thing confirmed is that Cap One is pulling out of Canada by end of 2021 so that also means their cobrand cards (both with Costco and HBC) is going to end. 
> 
> If costco wants to continue with a cobrand card then presumably they would accept whatever card type their cobrand is. This article explains it well:
> https://creditcardgenius.ca/blog/cap...co-partnership



https://www.bnnbloomberg.ca/cibc-buy...-one-1.1647127

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

$3,000,000,000 in outstanding balances.

I remember having an outstanding balance, once... Oops, you caught me lying. I don't remember ever having one.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

https://www.cibc.com/en/personal-ban...ds/costco.html

----------


## jwslam

What are the chances they will make this mobile compatible?
Seems like Cap One cards can do google pay / apple pay etc but they butcher the partner cards specifically.

----------


## sabad66

Nice, happy to see they are sticking with MC.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

My complaint with the current Costco one is that they take a few biz days to process an electronic payment from my bank. What year is it at Capital-1?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> My complaint with the current Costco one is that they take a few biz days to process an electronic payment from my bank. What year is it at Capital-1?



This seems to be a thing with a lot of cards. The credit card system appears to be run by telegraph.

----------


## killramos

Does these Costco CC’s give you your membership for free now?

I thought that was the whole point before but the CO MasterCard didn’t do it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Does these Costco CC’s give you your membership for free now?
> 
> I thought that was the whole point before but the CO MasterCard didn’t do it.



No.*

*But there is also no annual card fee and it's a card that ends up giving you hundreds of dollars in cash back or credit at Costco, so, it's a card that would normally carry a fee. I think I have $500-$600 coming to me from this card, so far.
I look at it as a card with a small annual fee that includes a Costco membership. YMMV.

----------


## killramos

I’ll have to take a look when CIBC fleshes out their details.

I could use a MasterCard.

----------


## Buster

I doubt this will be a relevant or perceptible change for any consumers other than the color on the front of the card.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I doubt this will be a relevant or perceptible change for any consumers other than the color on the front of the card.



I wish a serious credit provider such as one from Botswana would take this over. But alas, I assume this would be small potatoes to them.

----------


## cyra1ax

I was hoping Costco would switch networks to Visa like their American brethren, but depending on the incentives available I might be convinced to hand in my PC Mastercard in favour of the co-branded Costco one...

----------


## Buster

> I was hoping Costco would switch networks to Visa like their American brethren, but depending on the incentives available I might be convinced to hand in my PC Mastercard in favour of the co-branded Costco one...



I will be very surprised if CIBC has any incentives that are exciting.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I'd assume it'll be pretty basic earn/mirror the existing card since it's a no fee card.

----------


## schocker

Gimme me that applepay

----------


## bigbadboss101

Off topic. Back in Feb this year someone charged $4,7xx at Coast Appliance on our Scotia Visa. We got new cards and today someone charged $3.6xx at NewEgg. We are pretty careful with our online purchases and we do usually tap when we pay. Guess we have to look out for strange devices. Argh.

----------


## Clever

> anyone using Neo?
> 
> testing it right now and some nice cashback on select merchants. 
> 2% cashback on amazon and 10% at big box
> 
> RG World Elite is still my day to day but testing Neo at the moment



We were out for lunch couple of weeks ago and my kid takes the bill pays with his Neo MC, I didnt even know he had one but apparently he signed up at uni and this is his first credit card. Fast forward to last week he decided to pay his cc and instead of paying $26.xx dollars he pays them 2600. He didnt even realize until a few days later. He called them and he will be getting his money back in 30 days. His feedback so far was they were easy to talk to and get ahold of. 

Anyways, I just got an email for AMEX Cobalt. Only had AMEX for Costco years ago, and now I only have a CIBC Visa and Costco MC but that too will be with CIBC, any one use Cobalt and what are your thoughts?

----------


## killramos

Sounds like the target audience for Neo haha

----------


## Clever

> Sounds like the target audience for Neo haha



Agreed! I still don’t understand how he did not realize he was missing $2500 from his account. I know my kid has money but $2500 is $2500. Oh he said he missed the decimal when making the payment, sure but anyone that pays anything online knows that you get a confirmation before the payment gets processed.

----------


## SportEL

It was time to change Cards. My Capital One Aspire Cash Had gone down from 1.5 to 1.25 and then recently down to 1% Cash back.

So I switched to the TD Cash Back Visa Infinite

3% on Groceries, Gas and Recurring payments. 1% Everything else. It also includes a Deluxe Auto Club Membership that provides Emergency Roadside Assistance.

Current Promo is 6% for the First 3 months on all purchases.

No Fee for the 1st year, Regularly $120/yr, but waived if you keep a $5K bank Balance.

It's also great because it works with Samsung Pay so I can tap pay with my Phone.

----------


## flipstah

I remember when MBNA hunted at university campus with sign up and get a free t shirt booth. Its how I got started lol

----------


## jwslam

> I remember when MBNA hunted at university campus with sign up and get a free t shirt booth. It’s how I got started lol



I don't even know if I still have an acct with them... After getting the water bottles, they sent me the card and I never activated. Received cards upon expiry date for the next two cycles. Maybe they're still sending cards to that address I lived at  :ROFL!:

----------


## sabad66

> I remember when MBNA hunted at university campus with sign up and get a free t shirt booth. It’s how I got started lol



Same except water bottle lol

I actually used that thing for about 7 years. Carried a balance on it as a broke student too.

----------


## flipstah

I still have mine as a runner card to complement my Bonvoy AMEX. MBNA Rewards is a no-frills card for the car wash, cheap pho, etc.

Also, since when did the AMEX Gold go up to 250 annual? Sheesh.

----------


## Zhariak

Just wanted to throw this out there Attn to the Amex cardholders... Make sure you use travel services if you have access to it...

This entire year I've been scoring big discounts on domestic J class fares to the point where it almost match the equivalent of a Flex economy fare plus 50-80 bucks...

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Just wanted to throw this out there Attn to the Amex cardholders... Make sure you use travel services if you have access to it...
> 
> This entire year I've been scoring big discounts on domestic J class fares to the point where it almost match the equivalent of a Flex economy fare plus 50-80 bucks...



like booking from their site?

----------


## birdman86

> Off topic. Back in Feb this year someone charged $4,7xx at Coast Appliance on our Scotia Visa. We got new cards and today someone charged $3.6xx at NewEgg. We are pretty careful with our online purchases and we do usually tap when we pay. Guess we have to look out for strange devices. Argh.



I feel like there might be flaws in dispatching new cards maybe... I've been skimmed 3 times over the years and every one has been within a few days of activating a new/replacement card

----------


## Buster

> I still have mine as a runner card to complement my Bonvoy AMEX. MBNA Rewards is a no-frills card for the car wash, cheap pho, etc.
> 
> Also, since when did the AMEX Gold go up to 250 annual? Sheesh.



Last month it went to 250. Cobalt is the better card right now.

----------


## cidley69

Anyone looked into it tried the Crypto rewards Visa?

https://www.forbes.com/advisor/credi...-rewards-visa/

It's advertised lots, and sounds good based on the perks listed on ads: free Netflix, Spotify, etc.

Feedback?

----------


## Zhariak

> like booking from their site?



Yea, using American Express Travel Services. I'm not sure if it's available on all their cards, but should be on the Green, Gold, Platinum, and Cent.

----------


## flipstah

> Last month it went to 250. Cobalt is the better card right now.



Started reading up on Cobalt today since they made changes to the Bonvoy point redemption system. It's now dynamic redemption vs. tiered:

https://www.forbes.com/advisor/trave...tus-into-2023/

Maybe it's irrelevant but Cobalt with 5x groceries could be an easy win, especially if you get gas at a grocery chain.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Doesn't look compelling to me, but WJ Mastercards now can qualify you for "status lift". Seems like it could get me halfway to next teir, but that's not particularly valuable IMHO.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Doesn't look compelling to me, but WJ Mastercards now can qualify you for "status lift". Seems like it could get me halfway to next teir, but that's not particularly valuable IMHO.



Hey yeah - do you understand that? I glanced it over and it didn't quite make sense to me. Got time to splain?

----------


## Buster

> Started reading up on Cobalt today since they made changes to the Bonvoy point redemption system. It's now dynamic redemption vs. tiered:
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/advisor/trave...tus-into-2023/
> 
> Maybe it's irrelevant but Cobalt with 5x groceries could be an easy win, especially if you get gas at a grocery chain.



And pick up gift cards at the grocery store for random things you need to buy.

----------


## ExtraSlow

you spend the $15,000 on the credit card, on anything, and they credit you as if you spent $500 on flights. So to go from teal to silver, you need to spend $3000, so if you spend $45,000 in that calendar year, you get halfway to your "qualifying spend" to get to the next tier. halfway is the max, you still have to spend minimum $1500 on real flights to get that status. 

If you were really super close to the next teir in normal flight spending, then this could be meaningful. No downside, since you aren't giving anything up, and you still earn the normal WJD rewards on top. Just for me, it doesn't look compelling enough to transfer the majority of purchased from my triangle card.

----------


## killramos

I wish I could travel often enough to make any of these things worthwhile.

Im going to have to start spending my points on a toaster oven soon

----------


## flipstah

> And pick up gift cards at the grocery store for random things you need to buy.



Well sheeeeit

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I wish I could travel often enough to make any of these things worthwhile.
> 
> Im going to have to start spending my points on a toaster oven soon



You mean AIR FRYER.
Some idiot convicted my wife we need an air fryer. The psychology is complicated.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

More props for the Black Triangle MasterCard (Cdn Tire).

Their bonus offers truly do stack. I just bought a $200 thing there (that was allegedly 40% off) and because I bought something >$150 _today_ it gave me $30 in bonus CT money, plus because I activated some other offer last week of "get $15 bonus CT$ if you spend $60" that was still valid, it gave me that as well. Plus, I still got the normal 4% ($8) in CT$ from the original purchase price. 

So I just got $53 (or saved 27%) on a normal purchase and this card doesn't even have an annual fee! And, for no reason, it includes free Roadside Assistance! And you can pay your Calgary property tax with it!!


Edit - or, if you believe their "regular price" is regular, then I saved 55%.
(But that's not all due to the card).

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fo sho ma bro! That's what real players run.

----------


## taemo

I must have missed the announcement but HomeTrust Visa Preferred no longer offers car rental insurance coverage as of spring this year, still great for oversea travel but will have to rely on my Rogers WE for rental now

----------


## HiSpec

Update on the CIBC Costco credit card
https://www.newswire.ca/news-releases/new-cibc-costco-mastercard-to-feature-upgrades-to-reward-categories-and-enhanced-cash-back-on-everyday-purchases-817516445.html





> The CIBC Costco Mastercard provides valuable benefits built from Costco member feedback, including the following new features: 
> 
> More cash back on Costco.ca purchases and at Costco gas locations:
> New 2% cash back earned on Costco.ca on purchases up to $8,000 (1% thereafter).Earn 3% at Costco Gas and 2% at non-Costco gas stations on the first $5,000 spent on gas (1% thereafter). A full 1% cash back on every purchase everywhere Mastercard is accepted, including at Costco warehouses.Mobile Device Insurance coverage and other insurance protection available within CIBC's credit card lineup will be included on the CIBC Costco Mastercard.Flexible payment plans through CIBC Pace It everywhere. Eligible Costco purchases at Canadian warehouses and at Costco.ca can be paid off in installments with special member interest rates and no installment fees. 
> Additionally, cardholders will continue to receive 3% cash back at restaurants and the card will continue to have no annual fee.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Capital 1 better but steal the hundreds of dollars I have earned this year on their program when this card transitions.

----------


## Buster

> Capital 1 better but steal the hundreds of dollars I have earned this year on their program when this card transitions.



Aren't they selling the whole portfolio?

----------


## killramos

Does it still not include the membership fee?

----------


## Buster

> Does it still not include the membership fee?



Nope. That will always be a cash thing. The membership isn't a loyalty program.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

It doesn't include the Costco membership fee, but that membership charge shows up directly on my Cap1 bill.

----------


## JustinL

That CIBC costco card doesn't seem that great. I guess I'll keep with the Rogers world Elite until they finish eroding it's benefits.

----------


## killramos

> Nope. That will always be a cash thing. The membership isn't a loyalty program.



So does this card work for me if I currently use someone else’s extra membership card?

 :ROFL!:

----------


## Buster

> So does this card work for me if I currently use someone else’s extra membership card?



What are you a student or something?

----------


## killramos

> What are you a student or something?



It’s been about that long that I have been borrowing a membership  :ROFL!:

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I think it's fine/good for a no fee card, will prob get it and drop my westjet MasterCard as I only use it at Costco, other cards I have have better earn rates.

----------


## OTown

I think ill be leaving the cash back cards for more travel related rewards. I was looking at the Westjet ones but they seem sort of 'nerfed'. From what I gather from last few years, Aeroplan seems to be a bit more flexible and you're not limited to just WSJ (aka can go more places). Am I wrong on this?

I do some of my banking with CIBC... Has anyone used this one? 

https://www.cibc.com/en/personal-ban...nite-card.html

----------


## Buster

> I think ill be leaving the cash back cards for more travel related rewards. I was looking at the Westjet ones but they seem sort of 'nerfed'. From what I gather from last few years, Aeroplan seems to be a bit more flexible and you're not limited to just WSJ (aka can go more places). 
> 
> What's confusing is the amount of different cards out there. Anyone used this one? If so let me know how you find it, and if you guys can figure out if there are better ones out there for value.
> 
> https://www.cibc.com/en/personal-ban...nite-card.html



go to www.princeoftravel.com and look around. or churningcanada on reddit.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I've been looking at a free mastercard. mostly for costco gas, anything better out there right now?

----------


## OTown

> go to www.princeoftravel.com and look around. or churningcanada on reddit.



Thank you!

----------


## flipstah

> I've been looking at a free mastercard. mostly for costco gas, anything better out there right now?



MBNA is free and pretty bare bones

----------


## birdman86

> I've been looking at a free mastercard. mostly for costco gas, anything better out there right now?



Tangerine. Open a (free) savings account with them to get a third category and then 2% cb no limits on gas groceries and recurring bills.

----------


## jacky4566

+1 Tangerine MC is pretty great.
A quick note that you only get 3 reward categories if you direct the rewards to a savings account. or 2 if you direct to a chequing. 
But you can always transfer out later.

If your feeling generous my referral code is: 16391479S1

----------


## ExtraSlow

If anyone wants that Triangle WE Card, or the other Triangle card, get $25 and a mystery gift. 
http://mail.ctfs.com/r/c/r?2.1.3MU.2...N1Q%5FBOeEHKL0

----------


## flipstah

> Doesn't look compelling to me, but WJ Mastercards now can qualify you for "status lift". Seems like it could get me halfway to next teir, but that's not particularly valuable IMHO.






> Hey yeah - do you understand that? I glanced it over and it didn't quite make sense to me. Got time to splain?






> you spend the $15,000 on the credit card, on anything, and they credit you as if you spent $500 on flights. So to go from teal to silver, you need to spend $3000, so if you spend $45,000 in that calendar year, you get halfway to your "qualifying spend" to get to the next tier. halfway is the max, you still have to spend minimum $1500 on real flights to get that status. 
> 
> If you were really super close to the next teir in normal flight spending, then this could be meaningful. No downside, since you aren't giving anything up, and you still earn the normal WJD rewards on top. Just for me, it doesn't look compelling enough to transfer the majority of purchased from my triangle card.



 :Werd!:  It's more of a booster incentive. 

I started reading up on it since I got the WE card.

https://www.westjet.com/en-ca/reward...ard/statuslift

----------


## hurrdurr

> It's more of a booster incentive. 
> 
> I started reading up on it since I got the WE card.
> 
> https://www.westjet.com/en-ca/reward...ard/statuslift



Ugh - I read it wrong and put through every single thing on this card in the past ~6 months instead of a higher earning card thinking I would touch Silver status.

SMH reading> me

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Ugh - I read it wrong and put through every single thing on this card in the past ~6 months instead of a higher earning card thinking I would touch Silver status.
> 
> SMH reading> me



Yeah the marketing material makes it sound like that is the move. Luckily I was bored enough to read the fine print one day.

----------


## flipstah

> Yeah the marketing material makes it sound like that is the move. Luckily I was bored enough to read the fine print one day.



Yeah you have to spend shit ton of purchase to get flight equivalent point redemption. The insurance is good on this one vs my Bonvoy card so I’ll keep it for that.

I’ll probably use all the points I have + free night before I convert the Bonvoy to a no fee AMEX.

----------


## flipstah

> I think ill be leaving the cash back cards for more travel related rewards. I was looking at the Westjet ones but they seem sort of 'nerfed'. From what I gather from last few years, Aeroplan seems to be a bit more flexible and you're not limited to just WSJ (aka can go more places). Am I wrong on this?
> 
> I do some of my banking with CIBC... Has anyone used this one? 
> 
> https://www.cibc.com/en/personal-ban...nite-card.html



WestJet partners with Delta and code shares with them so you have access to their flights too.

----------


## OTown

> WestJet partners with Delta and code shares with them so you have access to their flights too.



Good info thx

----------


## ExtraSlow

Anyone considering the triangle rewards credit card, if you use this code you get $25 and some gift box. I like this card, use the reward points at Marks and Sport Chek mostly. I don't go to Canadian Tire as often. Good cash back on groceries too. 
https://www.ctfs.com/content/ctfs/en...tml?pcid=Y017T

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Anyone considering the triangle rewards credit card, if you use this code you get $25 and some gift box. I like this card, use the reward points at Marks and Sport Chek mostly. I don't go to Canadian Tire as often. Good cash back on groceries too. 
> https://www.ctfs.com/content/ctfs/en...tml?pcid=Y017T



x2
Some reputable mahfks use this card!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I can feel it in my plums...



I think it's pushing $600 this year!

----------


## birdman86

What's the best cash back card for utilities? Tangerine's recurring bills category isn't working for Enmax...any better ideas?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not cash but you can use triangle for 0.5% back on stuff like enmax.

----------


## Gainsbarre

> What's the best cash back card for utilities? Tangerine's recurring bills category isn't working for Enmax...any better ideas?



I ran into the same issue with Tangerine years ago. I just use the Rogers World Elite Mastercard (1.5% cashback) for my ENMAX bill. ENMAX takes credit cards for bill payments - ATCO did a few years back and ENMAX quickly followed suit.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Here is a question, what if I want to get a CTWE for my business? I have one for personal, but was told that the CT cards shouldn't be used for business. Wtf?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Here is a question, what if I want to get a CTWE for my business? I have one for personal, but was told that the CT cards shouldn't be used for business. Wtf?



I don't think CTFS offers business banking. However nothing stopping you from using your personal Triangle WE card for business expenses of you choose.

----------


## suntan

CRA doesn’t give a shit what CC you pay for stuff.

----------


## ExtraSlow

If your company is large enough to have a CFO, then they will decide what makes the most sense for the business. If not, fucking giv'er.

----------


## haggis88

Triangle World Elite has been super excellent for me

The Cantire money notwithstanding, I've had 2 tows and a jumpstart from the roadside assistance and also joined the Triangle Select members thing which has so far gained me a free chopping board and "free" Crave for a year

CT money so far has bought 2 baby seats, a baby monitor and the last 2 oil changes for the truck

----------


## hurrdurr

I just noticed my Rogers Bank World Elite card has been charging a transaction fee on USD transactions.

Currency USD
Purchase Amount 220.50
Exchange Fee 6.90
Conversion Rate 1.282811791
Total CAD 282.86

Paypal quoted ~$269CAD for this same transaction. Is this card now a dud or is it me that is the dud? lol

----------


## Tik-Tok

Rogers always had a fee, but the cash back should be greater than the fee.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I just noticed my Rogers Bank World Elite card has been charging a transaction fee on USD transactions.
> 
> Currency USD
> Purchase Amount 220.50
> Exchange Fee 6.90
> Conversion Rate 1.282811791
> Total CAD 282.86
> 
> Paypal quoted ~$269CAD for this same transaction. Is this card now a dud or is it me that is the dud? lol



Dunno WtF is going on, there.
They said there's a $6.90 fee but they didn't charge it?!?

----------


## arcticcat522

> Rogers always had a fee, but the cash back should be greater than the fee.



What he said.....

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

More on Triangle WE card...
All my last month's purchases were at grocery stores and it actually gives you 3% back in CT$. That's pretty fuckin amazing for a card with zero fee.
I knew there was something about groceries on this card, but I'm amazed it's that good!


*Costco and Walmart are obviously exempt. They're not really _grocery_ stores, so I think that's fair.

----------


## Gainsbarre

I'd probably have to go with Triangle World Elite Mastercard as the best widely available no-fee credit card for Canadians. In addition to the free roadside assistance that's been mentioned many times (https://roadsideassistance.canadiant...ld-member-plan) something I haven't seen mentioned in this thread is that you can "stack" your CT money rewards with myHusky rewards if you purchase fuel at Husky stations. Admittedly myHusky rewards is pretty lousy (~0.5% cashback) but you earn this on top of the $0.05 in CT money per litre when using the Triangle World Elite Mastercard for fuel purchases with the at Husky. You do get $0.05 CT money per litre with the Triangle World Elite Mastercard when filling up at Canadian Tire, but the extra ~0.5% cashback from myHusky rewards is only attainable at Husky locations. I find this a good option for refueling when I'm driving rental cars elsewhere in Canada. And yeah, I always use the Triangle World Elite Mastercard (along with an Airmiles card) for grocery purchases at one of the Safeways near my place.

----------


## haggis88

Has anyone been invited onto the Triangle Select Program?

Made the TWE Mastercard even more valuable.

IIRC, it was a 79.99 yearly subscription, that included CRAVE for a year, a welcome gift up to the value of $120 and all sorts of extra stackable CT Money offers, plus something like 10% CT money back on your biggest purchase of the year

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not accepting new members. 


- - - Updated - - -

Didn't look closely at it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

That does sound decent, but I doubt I'm spending enough on that card to qualify. I'm keeping it to CT Umbrella stores and groceries, so far.

----------


## haggis88

> That does sound decent, but I doubt I'm spending enough on that card to qualify. I'm keeping it to CT Umbrella stores and groceries, so far.



I literally put everything thru it, so that's probably why they sent me the invite...

Here's a shot of what my members area says:



The brand boost thing is on the likes of Mastercraft, NOMA etc...their own stuff basically

----------


## ExtraSlow

Has anyone used the roadside assistance from the triangle cards? Any comparison between them and AMA or other manufacturer-provided roadside assistance plans in terms of service, ease of use etc? Trying to make this comparison for a friend, and honestly thinking about tt for myself too, since I don't have an RV to worry about, I don't really need to renew my AMA plus RV membership.

----------


## Gainsbarre

> Has anyone used the roadside assistance from the triangle cards? Any comparison between them and AMA or other manufacturer-provided roadside assistance plans in terms of service, ease of use etc? Trying to make this comparison for a friend, and honestly thinking about tt for myself too, since I don't have an RV to worry about, I don't really need to renew my AMA plus RV membership.



I've used Triangle Roadside assistance a few times across Canada - battery boost and flatbed tow. The Triangle World Elite includes free Gold Member Plan and its details can be found here: https://roadsideassistance.canadiant...ld-member-plan 

It's 5 assistance calls per year based on your anniversary date (mine is sometime this month). It has never been a Canadian Tire branded truck dispatched for any of my calls - they seem to contract out services to local providers. They are available 24/7 and I've never had to wait more than a few minutes for my call to be answered. Canadian Tire is however a bit old fashioned in how they do things - I'm making a claim through their reimbursement policy right now and nothing can be done online - it is all done by mail via their PO box in Welland. You also can't seem to book things in advance with them - bookings/availability are only verified when you call, and there is nothing to view service times online.

----------


## haggis88

> Has anyone used the roadside assistance from the triangle cards? Any comparison between them and AMA or other manufacturer-provided roadside assistance plans in terms of service, ease of use etc? Trying to make this comparison for a friend, and honestly thinking about tt for myself too, since I don't have an RV to worry about, I don't really need to renew my AMA plus RV membership.




A few times now, once for a boost, once for a pull out of a ditch and once for a tow

Card member is covered regardless of the vehicle owner, which is useful for winter beaters of family and friends, but they don't cover the same thing twice on the same vehicle

Again, never had a Can-Tire branded truck, once was Citywide and once was A1 iirc. The ditch pull was in Wabasca-Demarais and it was just local hick with a truck who came.




> I've used Triangle Roadside assistance a few times across Canada - battery boost and flatbed tow. The Triangle World Elite includes free Gold Member Plan and its details can be found here: https://roadsideassistance.canadiant...ld-member-plan 
> 
> It's 5 assistance calls per year based on your anniversary date (mine is sometime this month). It has never been a Canadian Tire branded truck dispatched for any of my calls - they seem to contract out services to local providers. They are available 24/7 and I've never had to wait more than a few minutes for my call to be answered. Canadian Tire is however a bit old fashioned in how they do things - I'm making a claim through their reimbursement policy right now and nothing can be done online - it is all done by mail via their PO box in Welland. You also can't seem to book things in advance with them - bookings/availability are only verified when you call, and there is nothing to view service times online.



I can see why the bookings thing would be called for, since they just use whoever is closest, but I didn't realise they did the reimbursement thing through mail...not the best in these unprecedented times

Also don't remember seeing the part about 5 callouts per year, will need to look at my member pack again. All i remember was the "not the same thing twice on the same car"

----------


## ExtraSlow

Is it just for primary cardholder or for wives too?

----------


## killramos

Can we get a triangle card subforum?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Is it just for primary cardholder or for wives too?



"...protection for yourself, regardless of which vehicle youre driving or a passenger of..."

----------


## haggis88

> Is it just for primary cardholder or for wives too?



Just primary. Triangle doesn't give joint accounts, only authorised users on the same account.

Wife would need her own TWEM

- - - Updated - - -




> Can we get a triangle card subforum?



No need, just a mega thread would be fine

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm making a "requested subforums" sub-forum request.

----------


## jwslam

Can I get a "What's New?" subpage for "What's New from Extraslow?"

----------


## ExtraSlow

I shoukd probably have my own subforum. Beyond is basically my diary.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Anyone have the Infinite Avion Privilege card thru RBC? Comes with some good perks but the main one I'm looking at is the 1.25 points for every dollar spent.

I currently have the Infinite Avion card with 176,000 points. If I had the privilege card since the start, that total would be 220,000 points. Quite a jump with just that extra quarter point. 

Or am I focusing on the wrong thing here? Should I be looking at Amex instead? 

Annual fee is $399, little less with the RBC account holder rebate.

----------


## killramos

The extra quarter point only applies to new spending on the card, and only to spending on non travel as travel is already at 1.25.

The Marth works out to be the IP card is better if you spend 50-60k of non travel spending a year or more on the card to cover the incremental fee. And the fee for a second IP card is quite steep.

The account holder rebate also only applies if you hold their top banking package which is $30 a month unles you hold your mortgage with them at which point it’s 22 per month.

I don’t assign much value to the other IP perks but you get things like lounge passes etc with priority pass and I think there is another lounge program it’s eligible for. PP has been basically useless that last few years though with lounges getting very stingy.

That and the IP card comes with a much higher qualifying income in theory, unless you have been offered the card.

I have the IP card and it works for me and what I need it for. It’s a pretty good “only card you ever need”

----------


## 16hypen3sp

_The extra quarter point only applies to new spending on the card, and only to spending on non travel as travel is already at 1.25._

Yah. I'd get the card and then start accruing those 1.25 points. I'd stop using my original Infinite card. 

_The account holder rebate also only applies if you hold their top banking package which is $30 a month unles you hold your mortgage with them at which point it’s 22 per month._

Ah, ok. I think I'm one package below. The top package is VIP Banking right?

_I have the IP card and it works for me and what I need it for. It’s a pretty good “only card you ever need”_

Yah. I'm tempted. My dad has the Amex Platinum card and he says that's the card to have. Costly annual fee but you get a ton of perks. More points. Annual travel credit. Have to spend $6k to get the 80,000 welcome points and get an additional 20,000 points later. Spending 6k isn't a problem tho. I told my wife that and she said "That's easy!" Lol, of course she'd say that.

----------


## killramos

Yea my understanding is you need VIP to get the partial rebate.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The black Triangle MasterCard is giving you 10¢/L *discount on gasoline for the next couple months. I think it's even 14¢ on premium.

*Credited as Cdn Tire money...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Where are there even triangle gas stations anymore?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

MacLeod/Southland and Shawnessy are 2.

----------


## sabad66

Also 30x points back today only. Works out to 12% back. Good day to make a big purchase.

----------


## birdman86

> Also 30x points back today only. Works out to 12% back. Good day to make a big purchase.



16% back if you use it with the CT mastercard (I think)

I've bought all my tires and guns on these days, got at least one free rifle out of it so far

----------


## Swank

> Where are there even triangle gas stations anymore?



Looks like only 6 in the city, I don't think I've ever fueled up at one.

----------


## haggis88

> Looks like only 6 in the city, I don't think I've ever fueled up at one.



I use the one at McLeod/Southland when this sort of thing is on...its on my route, so not going out of my way like i would for Costco and there's never a line

Got enough petro points again for a 10c/ltr coupon on 200L, that ones courtesy of the General  :Smilie:

----------


## DonJuan

Just wanted to bump this thread and see if anyone can point me in the right direction of the best credit card currently. I have TD first class travel Visa infinite (263k) unused points. Mostly used for in-store or online purchases, no bills through it, paid off monthly.

I was thinking about Tangerine money back MC. What to do with TD points other than flight?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Just wanted to bump this thread and see if anyone can point me in the right direction of the best credit card currently. I have TD first class travel Visa infinite (263k) unused points. Mostly used for in-store or online purchases, no bills through it, paid off monthly.
> 
> I was thinking about Tangerine money back MC. What to do with TD points other than flight?



Free card?
Or card with annual fee?

----------


## DonJuan

Either is fine. Wanting to stay away from Amex if possible for ease of use overseas.

I'm one of those people who only use 1 credit card. Don't need additional card on account as the wife has her own. Could I transfer her my TD points?

----------


## gwill

> Just wanted to bump this thread and see if anyone can point me in the right direction of the best credit card currently. I have TD first class travel Visa infinite (263k) unused points. Mostly used for in-store or online purchases, no bills through it, paid off monthly.
> 
> I was thinking about Tangerine money back MC. What to do with TD points other than flight?



cash back cards are always your better option from a returns/value perspective. I use amex for cash back.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Triangle WE from Cdn Tire is free. Worth it if your spending at CT or their family of stores.
Costco MC is great if you eat at restaurants often or buy lots of gasoline.
WestJet MasterCard is not as good as it used to be but still easy to make your $120 back on.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Tirangle We is superb if you are fashionable like me. Basically all my clothing is from marks or sport chek.

----------


## birdman86

Triangle, Rogers Cash back and Tangerine cash back got you covered

----------


## DonJuan

Thanks! I'll rep when I can. I think I'll go with the Tangerine cash back. Used to spend lots at Mark's when I worked in the field, but I'm office casual now.

What's the best use of the TD points? Or should I just do a weekend flight to Van/TO/Vegas?

----------


## Rocket1k78

The triangle WE has got to be one of the best no fee cards. FYI for the free roadside you can sign up for a family plan(i think thats the name) where they will cover a tow for any vehicle you were driving at no additional cost. 
As mentioned too they have the gas promo which gives me $13is back each time in can tire money and with paying the property taxes i get 1% back too.

----------


## birdman86

Btw with Tangerine, the 2% on recurring bills category doesn't always work. Something to do with how the vendors set up their payments, for example Enmax doesn't register as recurring so you're better off putting that on the Rogers card.

----------


## jwslam

> Btw with Tangerine, the 2% on recurring bills category doesn't always work. Something to do with how the vendors set up their payments, for example Enmax doesn't register as recurring so you're better off putting that on the Rogers card.



Similarly 2% groceries doesn't include Costco and some Walmarts (it's literally store dependent I believe, not even whether they are supercenter)

----------


## birdman86

Random question, when Canadian Tire has deals like "Spend $250 with Triangle card and get $40 e-money back", has anyone tested if that needs to be in one transaction or just total transactions over the period of the deal?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Single transaction. They have some version of that running nearly continuously for all the brands. Have to "activate" your offers every week though.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Single transaction. They have some version of that running nearly continuously for all the brands. Have to "activate" your offers every week though.



Took a snip of this weeks offers in my account. About 29 other ones for specific items or categories below as well. 

These $ back promotions are on top of any CT money earned, or bonus CT money, and you CAN use CT money towards the purchase and still qualify. So if you have a lot, you can spend potentially spend $0 of "real money" and get pretty dcent amounts back in CT money. Worth paying attention to when you need to make a purchase.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Just saw a commercial for Triangle MasterCards.
It's a gay male couple with an adopted, black child. I always knew I was enlightened and woke. Now my choice of 4th credit card adequately reflects my values and shows the world what I'm really about!

----------


## killramos

My wife got denied for a WestJet Mastercard recently which I found infinitely entertaining.

The butt hurt was in full effect.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> My wife got denied for a WestJet Mastercard recently which I found infinitely entertaining.
> 
> The butt hurt was in full effect.



I think there's an income hurdle on that one. You sound like you're just back pedaling to pretend that your part-time realty gig isn't supplemented by your Sugar Momma.
So sad...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Killy tell your wife I'll buy her whatever she wants.

----------


## killramos

Caught me

- - - Updated - - -




> Killy tell your wife I'll buy her whatever she wants.



Take her to Halifax and pay for her luggage and I will consider it a favour, bonus points if you can do a good me impression.

----------


## taemo

been enjoying shakepay prepaid visa as our eveyday card

first 5000$ is 2% cb (in btc) then down to 1% 
shakepay squad (5 people in a squad) and every transaction per day everyone earn 42 satoshis
then occasional shakepaid where they pay for your purchase and get the money back in btc

got my biggest shakepaid today so far

----------


## schurchill39

> been enjoying shakepay prepaid visa as our eveyday card
> 
> first 5000$ is 2% cb (in btc) then down to 1% 
> shakepay squad (5 people in a squad) and every transaction per day everyone earn 42 satoshis
> then occasional shakepaid where they pay for your purchase and get the money back in btc
> 
> got my biggest shakepaid today so far



Was that english?

----------


## nismodrifter

> Was that english?



exactly what I thought. Totally confused man.

----------


## taemo

sorry but what was confusing?

it's prepaid visa for mobile devices only for now, physical card not available at this point.

for every purchase I get 2% cashback in bitcoin value, goes down to 1% after 5000$

they have a new feature called shakepay squad where you can create or join a squad of shakepay users, max 5 users and for every transaction everyone makes per day, everyone in your squad earns 42 satoshis (equivalent of a penny right now). so for example yesterday everyone in the squad made 15 transactions and earned 630 satoshis or roughly 16 cents.
1 satoshi = 0.00000001 bitcoin

then randomly you can get shakepaid which means they will refund your transaction in bitcoin amount. basically shakepay paid for my gas yesterday and just got another shakepaid notification this morning (3x the past week for a total of roughly 100$)

hope it is more clear now lol

also even if Im earning in bitcoin, I can convert it dollar anytime I want to.

----------


## flipstah

Sobeys and Safeway dropping Air Miles. I think Shell might do it soon since they have CAA now too.

Scene+ just went beyond just movie tickets.

----------


## killramos

Looks like Petro and RBC are bringing back free EV charging for the next 12 months if you use an RBC credit card.

----------


## jacky4566

> Sobeys and Safeway dropping Air Miles. I think Shell might do it soon since they have CAA now too.
> 
> Scene+ just went beyond just movie tickets.



I was not aware of this.. We use Sobeys 95% so I guess i better get a Scene+

I also just signed up for my latest card churn. A CIBC Select Visa Card. 
Credit transfers are 1% with 0% interest (10 months). Just paid for $$$ vacation so ill transfer that and save some money on my other LOC. Win win.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Churning cards seems like a lot of work.

----------


## max_boost

> Churning cards seems like a lot of work.



the preapproved offers are pretty good when it's 0% balance transfer for 12 months and a 1-3% 1x fee. free money is beyond's fave!!

- - - Updated - - -




> I was not aware of this.. We use Sobeys 95% so I guess i better get a Scene+
> 
> I also just signed up for my latest card churn. A CIBC Select Visa Card. 
> Credit transfers are 1% with 0% interest (10 months). Just paid for $$$ vacation so ill transfer that and save some money on my other LOC. Win win.



agreed these are very yummy lol

----------


## Rocket1k78

Bought my niece a bike with the triangle we card and it got stolen. I read the card has some insurance so i checked it out and it had 90 buyer protection against theft or loss so i submitted a claim and they approved it. It was at sportchek so i used $150 in my canadian tire reward money on it which they unfortunately didnt cover but i still got most of it back. For a no fee card that comes with roadside assistance this card is dang good

----------


## phreezee

Amex Platinum has the 115,000 points referral bonus again. PM me if anyone wants a referral link.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Got this in email

----------


## Masked Bandit

I still haven't been able to find a superior replacement to my old school grandfathered Capital One Aspire, still gives 1.5% travel points on any & all purchases. I don't care for the cards that have different percentages on different types of purchases, the seem to average out lower than 1.5% total.

----------


## flipstah

Is there a CC that focuses on gas purchases? I've been stuck with Shell + Air Miles + AMEX points and with Air Miles losing ground, was wondering what Beyonders use besides UFA lol.

I think Esso + PC Optimum is a good alternative.

----------


## birdman86

Tangerine for 2% back

----------


## ExtraSlow

Canadian Tire card good if you gave Canadian tire station. Pc optimum plus the Mobil stations is okay.

----------


## killramos

> Is there a CC that focuses on gas purchases? I've been stuck with Shell + Air Miles + AMEX points and with Air Miles losing ground, was wondering what Beyonders use besides UFA lol.
> 
> I think Esso + PC Optimum is a good alternative.



I know nobody believes my Marth but I don’t hate Avion IP + Petro. 

Base rewards are 2.2-2.9% back in travel credit with the redemption schedule (essentially 4-5 cents per litre at $1.6/l), 3 cents per litre off posted rate, 20% extra Avion points (0.8-1 cent per litre bonus travel credit). 

Then you stack with using petro points to buy 10c/litre discount cards, while earning 20% extra petro points. Which is worth 1.2 cents per litre off.

So face value you get 9-10.2c/litre off (5+3+1+1.2) gas. Not bad.

Plus there are tons of promotional extra petro points gimmes either from RBC or Petro Canada which probably adds another cent or so.

Not bad. Way better than 2% cash back in my books. You just need to make sure you use the travel rewards to “earn”. And now that everyone is full of ethanol anyway that variable is essentially gone.

----------


## jutes

> Is there a CC that focuses on gas purchases?



PC Mastercard World Elite 3x points at Esso and Mobil 1, or something. Purchasing gas = $$ off food if you shop at superstores.

----------


## Mogg

> Amex Platinum has the 115,000 points referral bonus again. PM me if anyone wants a referral link.



Anyone know if this is still available ? If so please PM me. 

Also Pm'd OP.

----------


## phreezee

Here's the updated link. I replied with the old deal in my PM, you can disregard it.
https://princeoftravel.com/blog/amex...r-summer-2022/

----------


## Darkane

> Is there a CC that focuses on gas purchases? I've been stuck with Shell + Air Miles + AMEX points and with Air Miles losing ground, was wondering what Beyonders use besides UFA lol.
> 
> I think Esso + PC Optimum is a good alternative.



I got an offer from TD mailing list to link my td visa infinite with shell app. Together they do 6% cash back.

----------


## GQBalla

115 k points if anybody wants my referral link
https://americanexpress.com/en-ca/re...eVp?XLINK=MYCP

----------


## sabad66

Costco MasterCard is 3% back on Costco gas. That’s definitely the way to go if you’re purely after the lowest price and don’t care about your time/convenience (or if you can plan around their slow times)

For the average person, I tend to agree with kr that an rbc credit card + petro-Canada is pretty decent value. Cashback + automatic 3cpl discount + Petro points + petro points bonus works out to be pretty good. Also has a lower regular to premium differential compared to shell so that adds up if you need premium in your car.

----------


## flipstah

Guess I’llstart up my Petro Points w my Avion thanks!

----------


## The Cosworth

Im still rocking the TD Cash Back Visa Infinite Card for the most part as I get the fee waived with my banking. Although the cashback does seem to be a bit shiet lately. From a pure cashback perspective, what is good out there right now? Sorry if I missed it - seemed like a lot of talk about gas related.

----------


## gwill

I use amex preferred cash back. I'm at 4500 in cash back this year from it.I

----------


## Proyecto2000

I use the Amex Bonvoy. Stayed at Westin Kierland 7 nights for free in May and the daily rate was $650 USD/night and 2 days in Sedona and the rate was $300 USD/ night. Cost me 300k points but I did the Westin Villa time share tour which was about an hour of my life and they credited me 40k points. I use my card for work so usually earn between 40 - 60k points per month depending on how much stuff we need at work lol.

This card also offers multiple statement credits like $5 for buying at small business and other random rebates that you can sign up for. 

So based on my yearly spend I am now debating the Amex Platimum but I am not sure yet if I can get the bang for my points that I get with the free Marriot stays.

----------


## flipstah

> I use the Amex Bonvoy. Stayed at Westin Kierland 7 nights for free in May and the daily rate was $650 USD/night and 2 days in Sedona and the rate was $300 USD/ night. Cost me 300k points but I did the Westin Villa time share tour which was about an hour of my life and they credited me 40k points. I use my card for work so usually earn between 40 - 60k points per month depending on how much stuff we need at work lol.
> 
> This card also offers multiple statement credits like $5 for buying at small business and other random rebates that you can sign up for. 
> 
> So based on my yearly spend I am now debating the Amex Platimum but I am not sure yet if I can get the bang for my points that I get with the free Marriot stays.



You get more options with Amex points vs Bonvoy and switching to Platinum gives you boost to Gold status vs Silver status with Marriott annually.

But Bonvoy card has been my workhorse too and helped get me Marriott London for free with points. It’s a really good card

----------


## brucebanner

> I use amex preferred cash back. I'm at 4500 in cash back this year from it.I



That's a flex

----------


## cidley69

> That's a flex



What percent cash back?

----------


## killramos

> That's a flex



Someone’s got to buy up all the playstations

----------


## schocker

> Someone’s got to buy up all the playstations



 :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bonvoy is a good program.

----------


## gwill

> What percent cash back?



simply preferred is 2% back on everything. There's one without a yearly fee that has a smaller percentage.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I'm trying to decide on a Mastercard to switch to, dropping my Westjet MC as I'm not flying through them enough to make use of the free bags/companion fare to justify the yearly fee. Also don't use it for anything other than Costco purchases.

Most likely going to drop my Scotia Amex gold next spring when it's up for renewal as I'm rarely hitting any multipliers on it after moving out of the city, so it's basically a 1% earner for Scene+ points now.

I have the Scotia Visa Infinite passport as well to which I plan on retaining as the no FX fee is handy to me and we use the lounge passes that come with the card so it pays for itself, earn rate is meh.

All the mastercards seem pretty lackluster compared to Visa/Amex cards, thought about just getting the Costco mastercard but for our spending it's effectively just a 1% earner, which isn't bad for being a free card but if I drop my Amex next year then kinda want something decent.

Rogers World Elite being no fee and 1.5% earn is appealing, but I hate Rogers so that's holding me back a bit.

BMO World Elite has some nice higher earn rates on groceries, gas, etc but sits at a $120 fee

----------


## msommers

Rogers World Elite is great, especially while working and expensing everything in USD

----------


## ExtraSlow

Low class rednecks like me like the Triangle card. Shirts are marks, shoes at sportcheck, yard stuff at Canadian tire. If you have a triangle gas bar near you they have a decent discount too, but there aren't many of those.

----------


## vengie

> Low class rednecks like me like the Triangle card. Shirts are marks, shoes at sportcheck, yard stuff at Canadian tire. If you have a triangle gas bar near you they have a decent discount too, but there aren't many of those.



I've heard the Triangle World Elite is pretty great.

As a person with young kids that will be playing copious amounts of sports it seems like a great bet for gear from Sport Chek, Hockey Experts, etc...

----------


## ExtraSlow

It helps that my fashion sense can basically be summed up by the marks catalog. Good card.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Zero annual fee and magically includes free roadside assistance (for British vehicles).

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

The Canadian Tire in Sylvan Lake has a Marks inside of it, next level ExtraSlow shopping

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## flipstah

Anyone have an AMEX Gold here? When did it change from a charge card to a credit card? 

Does that mean only the Platinum is the charge card left?

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Anyone have an AMEX Gold here? When did it change from a charge card to a credit card? 
> 
> Does that mean only the Platinum is the charge card left?




Even the Plat has a flexible payplan that'd loan u like a regular credit card.

----------


## Rocket1k78

^^Ive never had an amex before, is there any real benefit with them? I hear a lot of places dont even accept it

Got a new card and it came in a fancy box lol They offered a promo of 35k points i think and 6 free lounge passes so it kind of washes out the 400 annual fee.

----------


## flipstah

Fancy!

----------


## flipstah

> Even the Plat has a flexible payplan that'd loan u like a regular credit card.



I saw that too. You can split a purchase into three payments? And I believe it’s interest free.

How do they make money on that?

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> ^^Ive never had an amex before, is there any real benefit with them? I hear a lot of places dont even accept it.



They say they don't accept it but I always still try. The trick is to not tap it. Instead, insert and PIN. Have done that a few times without issue. Of course there are places that flat out don't accept it tho. 

They had a good sign up benefit when I got mine. Paid our wedding vendors with it and easily hit the minimum spend requirement.

The real benefit from Amex is it's a decent travel card for things like travel insurance, lounge access, hotel status at multiple hotel chains, shit like that. 

The Plat card is very expensive to have so best use is utilizing those travel benefits to get your moneys worth. First year cost is more than offset by SUB.

Gold card isn't too bad tho.

----------


## msommers

> I saw that too. You can split a purchase into three payments? And I believe it’s interest free.
> 
> How do they make money on that?



Probably a clause somewhere that states if you miss an installment they charge a regular interest rate (25%+)

----------


## gwill

> Probably a clause somewhere that states if you miss an installment they charge a regular interest rate (25%+)




I've read thru the clauses from what I could find on the installment plan option and didn't see much info there. It's a bit of a mystery to me as well. Essentially one could defer for 90 days and pay it off in full with no interest.

I believe the payment plan option with amex is to compete with the buy now and pay later credit cards that some big box stores offer.

For anyone carrying a balance on their amex it seems like a no Brainer to use.

----------


## killramos

Carrying a balance lol

----------


## OU812

I got a package in the mail yesterday regarding TD Visa Infinite Travel Rewards. The changes look pretty decent. My mobile device is covered for 2 years, switched up the points system and a few other tweaks.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Carrying a balance lol

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> I saw that too. You can split a purchase into three payments? And I believe its interest free.
> 
> How do they make money on that?



I didnt read into it, but im pretty sure it's charged like a regular credit card at 20+%

----------


## max_boost

> Probably a clause somewhere that states if you miss an installment they charge a regular interest rate (25%+)



I actually forgot to make a min payment recently. Bye bye to my 1 year 0% balance transfer lol smh first time in my life I missed a payment haha

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> I actually forgot to make a min payment recently. Bye bye to my 1 year 0% balance transfer lol smh first time in my life I missed a payment haha



If it's a first time, you can usually call your bank and they'll waive the charges and whatnot.

----------


## kenny

For anyone that has an AMEX, check your offers section. Just saw they are offering a free Annual subscription of Disney+. If you're already a subscriber you have until next year to make the purchase, but you need to register your card for it before you pay. 

Details: Make a qualifying purchase of at least $119.99 in a single transaction on an annual Disney+ subscription using your registered Card at www.disneyplus.com by 28/09/2023 and earn a $119.99 statement credit.

Also pretty high signup bonus right now 115,000 points (95,000 after spending $6k and 20,000 more after spending $2k on food). Use my referral if you are applying  :Smilie:

----------


## vengie

Just got the triangle world elite.

$300 purchase and received $63 cash back.

Nothing can beat that.

----------


## roopi

My Disney offer on the peasant Bonvoy card:

Make a qualifying purchase of at least $11.99 on a monthly Disney+ subscription using your registered Card at www.disneyplus.com by 28/09/2023 and earn a $6 statement credit. Limit of 12 credits. Terms apply.

----------


## jacky4566

Seems like everyone is doing 0% credit transfers these days. Got flyers from both TD and Tangerine offering 0% transfer, 12 months up to 20k.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Just got the triangle world elite.
> 
> $300 purchase and received $63 cash back.
> 
> Nothing can beat that.



It's the tits.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Triangle card, activate offers every week, use the points for stuff you don't need but want, profit.

----------


## vengie

.

----------


## roopi

> Seems like everyone is doing 0% credit transfers these days. Got flyers from both TD and Tangerine offering 0% transfer, 12 months up to 20k.



Better than HELOC.

----------


## sabad66

> Seems like everyone is doing 0% credit transfers these days. Got flyers from both TD and Tangerine offering 0% transfer, 12 months up to 20k.



Is the TD one a personalized deal or available to everyone? Can’t seem to find anything online. Also is there a balance transfer fee?

----------


## legendboy

> Just got the triangle world elite.
> 
> $300 purchase and received $63 cash back.
> 
> Nothing can beat that.





Sounds better than PC Financial World Elite Mastercard

----------


## redline

How often do you guys switch credit cards ?

----------


## bjstare

How many of you guys carry a balance on a CC?

----------


## msommers

> Seems like everyone is doing 0% credit transfers these days. Got flyers from both TD and Tangerine offering 0% transfer, 12 months up to 20k.



Most have high balance transfer fees. I looked into this briefly to see if I could do a transfer from a CC into a savings/chequing account and buy a 9 month or 1yr GIC. The math never made it worthwhile.

----------


## vengie

Real ballers pre pay their card to never have a balance #followme #7.2

----------


## max_boost

> How often do you guys switch credit cards ?



Churning cards a total thing 

I use to carry no balance but yolo life is short so now everything is close to maxed out  :Shock:

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> For anyone that has an AMEX, check your offers section. Just saw they are offering a free Annual subscription of Disney+. If you're already a subscriber you have until next year to make the purchase, but you need to register your card for it before you pay. 
> 
> Details: Make a qualifying purchase of at least $119.99 in a single transaction on an annual Disney+ subscription using your registered Card at www.disneyplus.com by 28/09/2023 and earn a $119.99 statement credit.
> 
> Also pretty high signup bonus right now 115,000 points (95,000 after spending $6k and 20,000 more after spending $2k on food).



o sick, was tempted to sign up disney plus... now it's set.

----------


## jacky4566

> Real ballers pre pay their card to never have a balance #followme #7.2



Nah that's middle class shit.

Real ballers shuffle their debt around to get 0 interest  :Wink:

----------


## killramos

> How many of you guys carry a balance on a CC?



This.

----------


## gwill

my Disney offer is spending 11.99 and earn a $6 credit up to 12 times.

----------


## sabad66

I don’t carry a balance at typical CC interest rates. But I do take advantage of balance transfer offers that are cheaper than HELOCs and PLOCs. I had a BMO offer this past May on a card that I never use that was 0% for 12 months with a 2% fee. Beats the 6.45% my HELOC is at and the 9% my PLOC is at now. 

Obviously 0 debt is ideal but if you have some, it’s pretty easy to play around with these things to save over half of interest costs  :dunno:

----------


## Mogg

> For anyone that has an AMEX, check your offers section. Just saw they are offering a free Annual subscription of Disney+. If you're already a subscriber you have until next year to make the purchase, but you need to register your card for it before you pay. 
> 
> Details: Make a qualifying purchase of at least $119.99 in a single transaction on an annual Disney+ subscription using your registered Card at www.disneyplus.com by 28/09/2023 and earn a $119.99 statement credit.
> 
> Also pretty high signup bonus right now 115,000 points (95,000 after spending $6k and 20,000 more after spending $2k on food). Use my referral if you are applying



Does everyone get the same Amex offers? I just recently signed up but dont see this offer. I did however get a spend $50, get $50 at Lulu offer today.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

I recently found the churning subreddit for Canada and now I'm wondering why I don't have a million spare points at my age like I could have.

----------


## vengie

I have a couple buddies that churn.

Seems like a lot of work but it's working for them.

----------


## max_boost

> I recently found the churning subreddit for Canada and now I'm wondering why I don't have a million spare points at my age like I could have.



There’s one beyonder who absolutely killed it with the churning thing haha I think we know who it is  :Big Grin: 

learning compound interest in grade 10 and here I am 26 years later and nowhere near 7.2mill fml

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I have a couple buddies that churn.
> 
> Seems like a lot of work but it's working for them.



What is that?

----------


## Zhariak

> Does everyone get the same Amex offers? I just recently signed up but dont see this offer. I did however get a spend $50, get $50 at Lulu offer today.



It varies on your usage, and a bunch of other stuff which I don't think is known/documented... On my Centurion card I have a total of 18 or so (registered for 11), whereas on my Aeroplan Reserve I have 3 (registered for 1).

On that note, for the first 5 or 6 months with the aeroplan reserve card, I had absolutely no offers. I noticed with my Centurion card that the more you register and actually use the offers, more will become visible.

It also depends on the card. They have different offers that I've noticed are per card, and per card classification.

----------


## bjstare

> What is that?



Enduring a bunch of inconvenience for a negligible return in the form of awards points.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Enduring a bunch of inconvenience for a negligible return in the form of awards points.



So, like being a landlord?

----------


## Buster

> There’s one beyonder who absolutely killed it with the churning thing haha I think we know who it is



I think there are a few of us actually....

----------


## vengie

> What is that?



Spending way more time than I care to spend signing up for various different Amex cards and getting a significant amount of points.

Spread sheets, timing and multiple cards involved.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Does everyone get the same Amex offers? I just recently signed up but dont see this offer. I did however get a spend $50, get $50 at Lulu offer today.



Depends on the card sometimes. Disney plus offer 119 is offered on plat only. The other card gets the $6 credit per month offer iirc

----------


## haggis88

> Churning cards a total thing 
> 
> I use to carry no balance but yolo life is short so now everything is close to maxed out



Also living this nightmare, yolo not my outlook on it at the moment  :ROFL!:

----------


## Buster

> Spending way more time than I care to spend signing up for various different Amex cards and getting a significant amount of points.
> 
> Spread sheets, timing and multiple cards involved.



Just jerk off one less time per week.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Just jerk off one less time per week.



Be serious

----------


## vengie

I'm married with two kids under 3. 
I will jack off to my heart's content.

----------


## killramos

This is an appropriate turn for this thread.

That said I don’t churn. Can’t be bothered and don’t travel enough.  :dunno:

----------


## bjstare

Well this is making me feel like I should probably start churning cards. 

Signing up for cards isn’t difficult, it’s switching all my auto bill payments that seems like a pita haha.

----------


## Buster

> Well this is making me feel like I should probably start churning cards. 
> 
> Signing up for cards isn’t difficult, it’s switching all my auto bill payments that seems like a pita haha.



never do that. leave your auto pay on regular cards.

----------


## OTown

I know a few of you are joking, but I am pretty sure card churning can negatively impact your credit score. Basically any time you apply for a card or loan it affects your score. Only time it doesnt is if you 'upgrade' your card (ie same bank/card just to a higher level of perks - elite/platinum etc)

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> I know a few of you are joking, but I am pretty sure card churning can negatively impact your credit score. Basically any time you apply for a card or loan it affects your score. Only time it doesnt is if you 'upgrade' your card (ie same bank/card just to a higher level of perks - elite/platinum etc)




If you have good credit to begin with, the effect is next to nothing. As long as you dont have too many cards outstanding. So just cancel them. 

People care too fucking much about their "score". Once you pass like 650, no one really gives a shit anymore

----------


## flipstah

> I know a few of you are joking, but I am pretty sure card churning can negatively impact your credit score. Basically any time you apply for a card or loan it affects your score. Only time it doesnt is if you 'upgrade' your card (ie same bank/card just to a higher level of perks - elite/platinum etc)



Credit score only plays into account if you're buying a mortgage or a car. Other than that, it's not relevant and you recover the losses back in time. It is a PITA to get points accumulation + timing. 

It's like point redemption for business class seats and only paying the taxes. Lots of spreadsheet math.

I don't churn but kudos to people who do

----------


## ExtraSlow

I always advocate complicating your personal finances.

----------


## max_boost

> If you have good credit to begin with, the effect is next to nothing. As long as you dont have too many cards outstanding. So just cancel them. 
> 
> People care too fucking much about their "score". Once you pass like 650, no one really gives a shit anymore



Yes yes I’ve been saying this since 2003 when I got approved for s2000 lol once you’re over 650 you’re set! Haha

----------


## hurrdurr

I churn but not to the level as some of you other guys.

I've probably got ~200k free points in the past few years by churning.

Haven't seen a negative impact on my credit, on the contrary it has gone up significantly over the years

----------


## flipstah

> Yes yes I’ve been saying this since 2003 when I got approved for s2000 lol once you’re over 650 you’re set! Haha



Oh man S2000 is now grail territory.  :Drool:

----------


## The Cosworth

I've never thought about moving my HELOC onto a 0% card for 12 months..... I don't have CC balances but I do usually carry / float my project car for a year or so on my HELOC. Am I missing something on this? I assume the only risk I can see is not paying it off before the end of the 12 months and getting rocked with 20% interest.

But being variable and the present rise in rates.... my rate is pretty shit.

----------


## Buster

> If you have good credit to begin with, the effect is next to nothing. As long as you dont have too many cards outstanding. So just cancel them. 
> 
> People care too fucking much about their "score". Once you pass like 650, no one really gives a shit anymore



This.

Credit score only matters if....you need credit.

Dont be poor.

Also, credit card applications do basically nothing to your score, as you pointed out.

----------


## birdman86

> I've never thought about moving my HELOC onto a 0% card for 12 months..... I don't have CC balances but I do usually carry / float my project car for a year or so on my HELOC. Am I missing something on this? I assume the only risk I can see is not paying it off before the end of the 12 months and getting rocked with 20% interest.
> 
> But being variable and the present rise in rates.... my rate is pretty shit.



They usually have an up-front fee like 2% or 4% of the balance transfer amount. Miss a payment and it becomes cash advance interest, so make sure you set up scheduled payments.

----------


## max_boost

> I've never thought about moving my HELOC onto a 0% card for 12 months..... I don't have CC balances but I do usually carry / float my project car for a year or so on my HELOC. Am I missing something on this? I assume the only risk I can see is not paying it off before the end of the 12 months and getting rocked with 20% interest.
> 
> But being variable and the present rise in rates.... my rate is pretty shit.



No brainer cos. The offer might have a one time 1-2-3% balance transfer fee on the amount so say $10k it be $100/200/300 for example but if no balance transfer fee, then it’s literally free money bro lol just make the minimum payment and don’t miss any or they reset back to 20%

- - - Updated - - -




> This.
> 
> Credit score only matters if....you need credit.
> 
> Dont be poor.
> 
> Also, credit card applications do basically nothing to your score, as you pointed out.




What’s poor these days? Like regular civilian poor and beyond poor lol

----------


## The Cosworth

> No brainer cos. The offer might have a one time 1-2-3% balance transfer fee on the amount so say $10k it be $100/200/300 for example but if no balance transfer fee, then it’s literally free money bro lol just make the minimum payment and don’t miss any or they reset back to 20%
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s poor these days? Like regular civilian poor and beyond poor lol



Plan was to pay it off before the end of the 0% would expire anyway so no problem there. Usually just keep it until bonus season or if I sell the car over winter. Do that too much.

So now anyone know how to pay a LOC off with a credit card?

----------


## flipstah

> Plan was to pay it off before the end of the 0% would expire anyway so no problem there. Usually just keep it until bonus season or if I sell the car over winter. Do that too much.
> 
> So now anyone know how to pay a LOC off with a credit card?



I don't think you can. Unless your credit card came with cheques?

----------


## brucebanner

> So now anyone know how to pay a LOC off with a credit card?






> I don't think you can. Unless your credit card came with cheques?



On my banking app through scotia, I was able select my CC account and then my LOC to transfer money to / from. So in theory I could've just done it but I didn't actually try to do it.

----------


## Zhariak

Just scored 2 "free"ish tickets to Kevin Hart in Calgary!  :Smilie: 

"Centurion Invitation Only" (E-Mail)

Centurion members are invited to experience a concert with premium seats courtesy of American Express and a $200 (CAD) American Express® Prepaid Card that can be used for dinner, drinks, merchandise, and more to complete the night out.1,2,3 

Available Concert Options: 
Michael Bublé  Toronto  Scotiabank Arena - Wednesday, October 12, 2022, 8:00pm
Chris Rock - Vancouver  UBC Doug Mitchell Thunderbird Sports Centre - Friday, October 21, 2022, 8:00pm
Kevin Hart - Toronto  Scotiabank Arena - Sunday, October 30, 2022, 7:00pm
Bryan Adams - Calgary  Scotiabank Saddledome - Wednesday, November 9, 2022, 8:00pm
Bryan Adams - Vancouver  Rogers Arena - Saturday, November 12, 2022, 8:00pm
Kevin Hart  Calgary  Scotiabank Saddledome- Thursday, December 8, 2022, 8:00pm 

PACKAGE FOR TWO (2) PEOPLE INCLUDES:1 
	Two (2) premium tickets in a 100 level section for selected concert
	One (1) $200 (CAD) American Express® Prepaid Card2

PACKAGE PRICE FOR TWO PEOPLE (2): $200.00 (CAD) inclusive of gratuity and taxes.4

----------


## birdman86

> Plan was to pay it off before the end of the 0% would expire anyway so no problem there. Usually just keep it until bonus season or if I sell the car over winter. Do that too much.
> 
> So now anyone know how to pay a LOC off with a credit card?



I know with RBC you can just balance transfer into your checking account then do whatever you want with it. In the offers menu.

----------


## sabad66

> Plan was to pay it off before the end of the 0% would expire anyway so no problem there. Usually just keep it until bonus season or if I sell the car over winter. Do that too much.
> 
> So now anyone know how to pay a LOC off with a credit card?



The way I did it with BMO (which only allows BT to another credit card) was to BT into my daily driver credit card which I usually run 5k/month through. So say you BT 15k, now your daily driver CC is now -15k balance. So the money from my chequong that I would have normally used to pay off the full balance of my CC now goes toward paying off my LOC. depending on your situation this could take a few months, but it’s a decent workaround

----------


## TomcoPDR

What credit cards would comp a Dragon Pass?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> What credit cards would comp a Dragon Pass?



https://princeoftravel.com/blog/how-...emium-lounges/

Which Credit Cards Provide Free DragonPass Memberships?
DragonPass is now the official lounge access partner of Visa Canada and Mastercard Canada. Through these partnerships, select credit cards provide complimentary DragonPass memberships, with the only requirement being that you have one of those credit cards.

Visa
Lounge access provided with select Visa cards is known as the Visa Airport Companion Program. DragonPass is the lounge access provider to the Visa Airport Companion Program.

The Canadian-issued Visa cards that provide the cardholder with a complimentary DragonPass membership, as well as a specific number of free visits each year, are as follows:

BMO eclipse Visa Infinite Privilege Card, six complimentary visits
CIBC Aeroplan Visa Infinite Privilege Card, six complimentary visits
CIBC Aventura Visa Infinite Privilege Card, six complimentary visits
CIBC Aventura Gold Visa Card, four complimentary visits
CIBC Aventura Visa Infinite Card, four complimentary visits
Desjardins Odyssey Visa Infinite Privilege Card, six complimentary visits
RBC Avion Visa Infinite Privilege Card, six complimentary visits
RBC Avion Visa Infinite Privilege for Private Banking, six complimentary visits
Scotiabank Passport Visa Infinite Card, six complimentary visits
Scotiabank Passport Visa Infinite Business Card, six complimentary visits
TD Aeroplan Visa Infinite Privilege Card, six complimentary visits
Vancity enviro Visa Infinite Privilege Card, six complimentary visits

Mastercard
Many Canadian-issued World Elite Mastercards come with a complimentary DragonPass membership as a perk. However, even with the free DragonPass membership, you’ll still have to pay $32 (USD) to access the applicable lounges most of the time.

The following Canadian World Elite Mastercards offer a complimentary DragonPass membership. Unless otherwise noted, no free visits are included with the membership.

HSBC World Elite Mastercard
BMO World Elite Business Mastercard, two complimentary visits
BMO Air Miles World Elite Mastercard
BMO Air Miles World Elite Business Mastercard
RBC WestJet World Elite Mastercard
BMO Ascend World Elite Mastercard, four complimentary visits
BMO Cashback World Elite Mastercard
National Bank World Elite Mastercard
Rogers World Elite Mastercard
Desjardins Cash Back World Elite Mastercard
Desjardins Odyssey World Elite Mastercard
Brim World Elite Mastercard
Brim World Mastercard
It would be great to see more of these products include lounge visits as part of their offering, as it would certainly raise the value proposition from the World Elite Mastercards.

American Express
While American Express cards do not provide a DragonPass membership as a benefit, American Express has retained an independent partnership with Plaza Premium, and some premium Amex cards offer complimentary access to Plaza Premium Lounges.

These American Express cards include:

American Express Platinum Card, unlimited complimentary visits for cardholder and one guest
American Express Business Platinum Card, unlimited complimentary visits for cardholder and one guest
American Express Gold Rewards Card, four complimentary visits
Scotiabank Platinum American Express Card, 10 complimentary visits

----------


## TomcoPDR

Thank you. Worth the rep

----------


## flipstah

> https://princeoftravel.com/blog/how-...emium-lounges/
> 
> Which Credit Cards Provide Free DragonPass Memberships?
> DragonPass is now the official lounge access partner of Visa Canada and Mastercard Canada. Through these partnerships, select credit cards provide complimentary DragonPass memberships, with the only requirement being that you have one of those credit cards.
> 
> Visa
> Lounge access provided with select Visa cards is known as the Visa Airport Companion Program. DragonPass is the lounge access provider to the Visa Airport Companion Program.
> 
> The Canadian-issued Visa cards that provide the cardholder with a complimentary DragonPass membership, as well as a specific number of free visits each year, are as follows:
> ...



Thanks for this!

----------


## Gainsbarre

The HSBC Jade World Elite Mastercard is a no annual fee credit card that has unlimited complimentary visits for you and a guest through DragonPass https://www.hsbc.ca/jade/world-elite-mastercard/ . I used it again yesterday to check out the Plaza Premium lounge in Winnipeg. I personally preferred their affiliation with LoungeKey over DragonPass as LoungeKey includes the WestJet Elevation Lounge at YYC (easily Calgary's best airport lounge), while DragonPass does not. I think the only limitation on visits with this card is "once every two hours" but that might be a DragonPass thing to prevent you from having a whole group of people access a lounge with just one card holder (i.e., you enter the same lounge 5 times to get your group of six in on your one DragonPass).

The HSBC Jade World Elite Mastercard doesn't get mentioned much on these affiliate marketing websites - websites/blogs where the authors feign familiarity with credit cards, bank accounts and whatnot when they likely have no first hand experience with the product and are just regurgitating the terms and conditions from the main website in the hopes that you click on their link to sign up for the account, thus providing a kickback to the affiliate marketing website. The HSBC Jade World Elite Mastercard is "invite only" (you need to sign up with HSBC Premier and hold sufficient assets beforehand), so there's no referral link available for an affiliate marketing website. There is also uncertainty at the moment with HSBC's future in Canada, but I don't believe there's a better credit card out there available to Canadians for airport lounge access (no annual fee and unlimited visits).

----------


## killramos

Did you intend to write that post like a bot?

HSBC lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

This 
@Gainsbarre
 dude lurks for half a year but when he shows up, he shows up strong. He's basically the opposite of me, and I respect that.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

You have to $1 million+ dollars locked in with HSBC to have Jade status, it's an okay card beyond that, I'd rather roll with Amex platinum if regular lounge access was needed

----------


## Gainsbarre

> You have to $1 million+ dollars locked in with HSBC to have Jade status, it's an okay card beyond that, I'd rather roll with Amex platinum if regular lounge access was needed



True, but HSBC is a bit different IMO in that they use a "relationship balance," referring to all your assets with the bank. Many of us are used to having to maintain a minimum balance with non-interest bearing chequing accounts to waive monthly fees (e.g., TD's All-Inclusive account that I keep for the safe deposit box, but I've had $5,000 tied up in that account earning zero interest for a decade now). For HSBC, nearly everything I have with them is in self-directed investment accounts, so there's a bit more flexibility when it comes to meeting their minimum balances.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> You have to $1 million+ dollars locked in with HSBC to have Jade status, it's an okay card beyond that, I'd rather roll with Amex platinum if regular lounge access was needed




This.


Also, nice subtle flex Gainsbarre.

----------


## killramos

For those with the WJ WE card, do you need to book flights with WJ to take advantage of the ancillary perks?

Namely do I still get free bags if I book with a Expedia or a travel agent, but fly WJ?

Been debating getting this card just for free bags when travelling with the kiddo, but if I have to book through WestJet it's pointless. Not planning on letting my avion go or diverting any significant spend away from it.

Does an authorized user card also get free bags?

----------


## ExtraSlow

The "wife card" does not get free bags if the man isn't going with them on the same reso. But everyone on the same reso as the man gets the free bag. 
I've found Expedia is not cheaper than direct booking through wj for vacations or flights, so I've never tried it, but I think you only get the perks when you book direct.

----------


## killramos

Does that include bags?

Or do I just flash my WE card like a douche and get the bags for free regardless of where I booked. 

Basically, $120 buys a lot of bags for flights I redeem with Avion.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

The free bag perk is tied to your westjet ID, if you book anywhere and add your westjet ID then you’ll get free baggage for the trip.

Not sure about the additional user if they have a second card under you

----------


## killramos

Looking closer at the small print it seems like ES is right about no free bags for wife card.

Means I probably won’t get a wife card if I try this.

Tied to WJ ID sounds like it will work.

Worse case, 450 free WJ dollars and a companion flight and I cancel it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I only know how it works when you book direct through wj.

- - - Updated - - -

I sent my wife to Regina, and because I have self respect, I did not go. She did not get the bag free even through I actually made the booking and paid with the man card. 
So yeah I was sure of that.

But whatev, for family trips we all get the free bag.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

It's free bags for everyone on the booking if and only if you booked direct through WJ using your card. Flashing the card is not a thing.
Getting a joint card for your wife is a shitty deal because just getting her a seperate card gives you a second Flight Voucher which is >>> $60 extra for a seperate card.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Yes the primary card holder has to be on the booking to get free bags for anyone else on the same booking.

It’s a good card if you fly westjet regularly, the welcome bonus is great as well, I ditched the card as the earn rate is trash and I’m not flying as much as I used to.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I keep the card because WestJet is the only canandian airline I fly, but I did transferr most of my recurring spending to the triangle card.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Yes the primary card holder has to be on the booking to get free bags for anyone else on the same booking.
> 
> It’s a good card if you fly westjet regularly, the welcome bonus is great as well, I ditched the card as the earn rate is trash and I’m not flying as much as I used to.



Yes, we keep it, but it is NOT the primary spending card anymore because the earn is shitty and way less flying. Costco shifted to #1 spender for now.
But the companion vouchers are incredible for long haul flights in Canada. If we were just flying to Vancouver or something, the value isn't there. But flights to Ontario or East of that save $400+ each, every year. Maybe closer to $600

----------


## killramos

Intradasting

----------


## ExtraSlow

The companion voucher is a nice thing for routes or dates that are not on sale.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Killy has dirty connection to some Newfie or some other fish-nonsense and thus, I'd advise getting 2 cards only for that flight from here to Halifax. It will pay for itself on the single transaction (if annual).

----------


## killramos

It is unfortunate but true

----------


## ExtraSlow

We all have our shameful secrets. Or everyone but me. I have zero secrets from y'all.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> It is unfortunate but true



I gotta go and fucking burn a week with a chainsaw cleaning up fallen trees from whatever whore they named that Hurricane after. Fuck my fuck!

----------


## killramos

Shoulda just bought a boat

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Shoulda just bought a boat



Shoulda sold the damn ASSet clASS when it doubled in value 18 months after purchase!
Then kept my sun-bleached conch shell and left it in the bathroom at a Mr. Mike's!

----------


## killramos

Well. Yea

----------


## riander5

Well I've had my scotiabank american express gold for 4 years now. Saved and saved and have $4200 worth of GC's to spend on appliances for new pad. And I already redeemed $1k worth previously for a BBQ. Not sure if it is the best card in existence but this feels like a W.

I have no idea how much ive spent on it over the years. Maybe 2-3k a month average?

----------


## sabad66

^ rough math on that assuming $3k a month for 4 years is $144k spend. 5200 in rewards works out to 3.6%. Pretty damn good if assumptions are accurate

----------


## haggis88

I just randomly tried my Triangle WEM on the Dragonpass website to see if it was eligible and it was

Free membership which would appear to be a $79.99 one off cost?

Not going to be paying $32 to access any Canadian lounges as Westjet status works at Aspire YYC both intl. and domestic, and Plaza everywhere else but it might come in handy for some international destinations

----------


## vengie

> I just randomly tried my Triangle WEM on the Dragonpass website to see if it was eligible and it was
> 
> Free membership which would appear to be a $79.99 one off cost?
> 
> Not going to be paying $32 to access any Canadian lounges as Westjet status works at Aspire YYC both intl. and domestic, and Plaza everywhere else but it might come in handy for some international destinations



Details?

----------


## kenny

Amex offers has $200 statement credit with a minimum $800 spend on microsoft website. Good deal for anyone looking to get an xbox this Christmas, can combine with whatever black friday deals are on the site. 

I should start a thread for all the decent Amex offers instead of spamming it in this thread haha

----------


## haggis88

> Details?



Not many more details to give...go onto the dragonpass website and stick your card details in lol

----------


## sabad66

Every World and World Elite MC includes DragonPass (but not necessarily free lounge visits). I think they also include boingo wifi…just pre register in advance and get free wifi on WestJet flights. Can’t remember if AC uses boingo. Decent perk

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'll have to figure out what dragon pass is. I have two WE mastercards in my wallet.

----------


## Zhariak

> Amex offers has $200 statement credit with a minimum $800 spend on microsoft website. Good deal for anyone looking to get an xbox this Christmas, can combine with whatever black friday deals are on the site. 
> 
> I should start a thread for all the decent Amex offers instead of spamming it in this thread haha



I saw that too! Registered the offer and picked up a new ARM-Based Windows Dev Kit yesterday! Should arrive tomorrow!  :Big Grin:

----------


## vengie

> I'll have to figure out what dragon pass is. I have two WE mastercards in my wallet.



Sir this isn't the humble brag thread.

----------


## flipstah

> I'll have to figure out what dragon pass is. I have two WE mastercards in my wallet.



Who needs to stuff a sock when you have bangers waiting to be pulled out, daddy.

----------


## bjstare

> Who needs to stuff a sock when you have bangers waiting to be pulled out, daddy.



What on earth does this mean?

----------


## ExtraSlow

He's commenting on my dank.

----------


## flipstah

Accurate.

Also DragonPass activated for free is a good deal.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Yes the primary card holder has to be on the booking to get free bags for anyone else on the same booking.
> 
> Its a good card if you fly westjet regularly, the welcome bonus is great as well, I ditched the card as the earn rate is trash and Im not flying as much as I used to.



I believe the primary holder just has to be on the booking to get free bags for everyone in the same reservation. You do not need to use that card to book and it doesn't matter if it's booked via WJ direct or through travel agency.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Now that we are traveling again, the Scotiabank Gold Amex with no foreign exchange fee is pretty awesome. Between the 2 trips in the past 6 weeks I already saved the equivalent in annual dues just on no foreign transaction fees.

----------


## taemo

don't know if I've been living under a rock for a while but looks like West Jet World Elite Travel Vouchers can be exchanged for 4 lounge vouchers
https://www.westjet.com/en-ca/reward...ounge-exchange

----------


## killramos

Not worth it

Lounge access might be the most overvalued travel gimmick on the planet.

Nice to have, but nowhere near as nice as people think.

They let everyone and their dog ( often literally ) in these days.

----------


## taemo

True, I also dont mind the general airport lounges
It would have been nice to have during covid time when we ended up with unused vouchers

----------


## flipstah

> Now that we are traveling again, the Scotiabank Gold Amex with no foreign exchange fee is pretty awesome. Between the 2 trips in the past 6 weeks I already saved the equivalent in annual dues just on no foreign transaction fees.



Oh that's amazing! I think only the Platinum does the same 'no forex' deal on the AMEX card family.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Oh that's amazing! I think only the Platinum does the same 'no forex' deal on the AMEX card family.



This is now our fav credit card. Just came back from a family vacation. Between hotel, car rental and all the charges, we saved ~$250 in forex fees on this trip alone, and still collected 1% equivalent in points.

----------


## jacky4566

> Not worth it
> 
> Lounge access might be the most overvalued travel gimmick on the planet.
> 
> Nice to have, but nowhere near as nice as people think.
> 
> They let everyone and their dog ( often literally ) in these days.



I was immensely disappointed when i finally got a chance to use my Platinum card in YYZ. Place was packed, cafeteria food, no free booze haha. 

BUT the Winnipeg lounge was decent, first class service. 

Canceled my platinum card. Was barely getting value. Looking for the next card churn but deals look slim these days.

----------


## killramos

The one thing I’ll give Air Canada is their lounges are actually nice, and they don’t participate in many of these lounge pass nonsense giveaways.

Pretty decent experience if you are flying business+ with them.

----------


## Buster

As mentioned, the AC lounge at Pearson is complete ass. Not worth the elevator ride up to it.

If you can get access to it, the Bistro/Cafe alternative that AC has there is way better.

----------


## killramos

I just don’t travel through Pearson. Problem solved.

----------


## kenny

> The one thing I’ll give Air Canada is their lounges are actually nice, and they don’t participate in many of these lounge pass nonsense giveaways.
> 
> Pretty decent experience if you are flying business+ with them.



I like the Air Canada Cafe they have at YYZ, wish we had one here at YYC. You can go in grab a coffee then pick up a bag on the way out to bring food/drinks to enjoy on your flight. I just gave the kids a bag let them loose haha

----------


## littledan

Westjet elevation lounge in Calgary is awesome. QR code menu ordering with delivery to your table. I can even get a crown and coke with half coke half soda water. I save so many calories on that one crown and coke that I can fit in like 8 more whiskeys on ice. The short ribs with mash and brocollini w/ side of kale salad was so good compared to most airport gruel.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> Westjet elevation lounge in Calgary is awesome. QR code menu ordering with delivery to your table. I can even get a crown and coke with half coke half soda water. I save so many calories on that one crown and coke that I can fit in like 8 more whiskeys on ice. The short ribs with mash and brocollini w/ side of kale salad was so good compared to most airport gruel.



I have to agree. First time going there was last Friday. Really enjoyed it. Place was busy but still quiet and calm. Staff was excellent. Food was pretty good. Booze was good. Got in with Priority Pass.

----------


## Gainsbarre

Westjet Elevation lounge is easily the best lounge in YYC and likely one of the best in Canada (haven't yet had the chance to check out Air Canada's "Signature Suites" in YVR or YYZ). Maple Leaf Lounges (including the ones in YYZ) are perfectly fine - they all have free booze, and the only ones I'm not a fan of are the domestic ones in YVR and YUL, as they're often at capacity with lineups out the door. Food quality has also declined a bit in all the MLLs as they did away with the QR code ordering at YVR/YYC/YYZ/YUL last November - great to hear that there is still ordering via QR code at the Elevation Lounge. The MLL in YYC is unique in that they have a permanent bar - for all other MLLs the alcohol is self serve. The bar at the Elevation Lounge is however way better stocked than the YYC MLL, so in terms of cocktails Elevation Lounge easily wins there. Plaza Premiums can vary quite a bit - haven't yet checked out the ones in YVR or YYZ, but the one in YEG has a better beer selection (but charges for liquor) compared to the MLL across the hall. The Plaza Premium in YWG is surprisingly decent with way more hot food than the YWG MLL (it only has soups as hot items).

If you can get access to Priority Pass and fly out of YYC several times a year I'd say it's worth it for the Westjet Elevation lounge - I'd happily pay $20-$25 a visit out of pocket for it. Access to the typical MLL or Plaza Premium lounge would be worth about $12-$15 IMO.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> Oh that's amazing! I think only the Platinum does the same 'no forex' deal on the AMEX card family.



I believe only the Scotiabank branded Gold Amex has no forex fees. The standard Amex Canada card line up all has forex fees.

----------


## flipstah

> I believe only the Scotiabank branded Gold Amex has no forex fees. The standard Amex Canada card line up all has forex fees.



My mistake!

----------


## Buster

Wifey is going to be travelling to Houston on the regular now. Unfortunately, AC has shit flight (or no flights) to Houston now. Not sure if this is permanent or temporary.

We looked into the Westjet World Elite card...but it's total garbage. You can max out at $1500 per year in tier lift dollars. That barely gets you halfway to the first tier upgrade. Also, it looks to me like even platinum gets you pretty underwhelming benefits compared to super elite.

----------


## killramos

I wouldn’t rely on that WestJet card for any more than free bags and the companion voucher.

AC card probably still on for codeshares or star alliance or whatever it’s called though?

I can’t get excited about any of these programs anymore, is Bonvoy still ok? Figure a trip to Maui every year might make it worthwhile?

I still like my avion card in this regard, airline agnostic and they have made redemptions way less stringent over the last few years ( no 15 day notice, and can now book one way for half points which is sometimes useful ). Decent reward % of spend, not amazing. But always decent.

----------


## flipstah

Bonvoy is useless as Silver or Gold; it’s only nice status in Plat.

If you do those point collecting strategies you can do those dream hotel stays but they changed the redemption program recently that it sucks. Big discussion on FlyerTalk and other point blogs

https://milesopedia.com/en/rewards/m...chart-changes/

----------


## Buster

Bonvoy kinda sucks donkey dick now.

----------


## killramos

Yea. This is how I have come to the conclusion this is all more effort than it’s worth and just stick with my avion.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Wifey is going to be travelling to Houston on the regular now. Unfortunately, AC has shit flight (or no flights) to Houston now. Not sure if this is permanent or temporary.
> 
> We looked into the Westjet World Elite card...but it's total garbage. You can max out at $1500 per year in tier lift dollars. That barely gets you halfway to the first tier upgrade. Also, it looks to me like even platinum gets you pretty underwhelming benefits compared to super elite.



 I think if you are flying regularly, the "tier lift" is not a big deal since you'll accumulate sufficient spend on flights to get some form of status. The tier lift is not a major part of that card. 

United does direct YYC/IAH flights, code-share with AC, but I think it's a united plane. United IMO is better than AC in terms of customer service.

----------


## bjstare

> Wifey is going to be travelling to Houston on the regular now. Unfortunately, AC has shit flight (or no flights) to Houston now. Not sure if this is permanent or temporary.
> 
> We looked into the Westjet World Elite card...but it's total garbage. You can max out at $1500 per year in tier lift dollars. That barely gets you halfway to the first tier upgrade. Also, it looks to me like even platinum gets you pretty underwhelming benefits compared to super elite.



The only real benefits for the WJ card are:

- Easy to get platinum if you fly regularly- much easier than getting any worthwhile status with AC
- Annual companion voucher, free checked bags
- Easy to redeem points. Most straightforward process of all of them since they’re just “dollars” and you don’t have to fuck around finding flights/routes that give you an optimal points return

And that’s about it. Tbh I wouldn’t really let the rewards stuff dictate which airline I flew with. Back in my days of frequent travel, I just went with the airline that had the best routes. Ended up getting AC and WJ status in the same year haha.

----------


## Buster

> The only real benefits for the WJ card are:
> 
> - Easy to get platinum if you fly regularly- much easier than getting any worthwhile status with AC
> - Annual companion voucher, free checked bags
> - Easy to redeem points. Most straightforward process of all of them since they’re just “dollars” and you don’t have to fuck around finding flights/routes that give you an optimal points return
> 
> And that’s about it. Tbh I wouldn’t really let the rewards stuff dictate which airline I flew with. Back in my days of frequent travel, I just went with the airline that had the best routes. Ended up getting AC and WJ status in the same year haha.



She's already super elite, do it's annoying that we can't really use it for her Houston travel.

Also I never want to travel enough to get status.

----------


## bjstare

> She's already super elite, do it's annoying that we can't really use it for her Houston travel.
> 
> Also I never want to travel enough to get status.



Work travel frequency and quality of life are often directly correlated for young people. As soon as someone has a family the correlation becomes inverse.

----------


## killramos

That’s deep

----------


## Buster

> Work travel frequency and quality of life are often directly correlated for young people. As soon as someone has a family the correlation becomes inverse.



What exists "before a family".

Is that like before the big bang?

----------


## SkiBum5.0

You need a United Chase (whatever their top tier is). Book using the United app in US dollars. It’s a great program and if wifey is business class, she will get 1K in less than a yeae

----------


## max_boost

> Wifey is going to be travelling to Houston on the regular now. Unfortunately, AC has shit flight (or no flights) to Houston now. Not sure if this is permanent or temporary.
> 
> We looked into the Westjet World Elite card...but it's total garbage. You can max out at $1500 per year in tier lift dollars. That barely gets you halfway to the first tier upgrade. Also, it looks to me like even platinum gets you pretty underwhelming benefits compared to super elite.



You said wifey. You seem like the type to say - the wife lol

----------


## npham

If you hate the family, travelling for work could be a perk!

----------

